# BettaLover1313's Betta Journal



## BettaLover1313

I figured I need a place to gush about my betta, Merlin, and my experiences with him and his antics!

Just a brief background on me & fish in general:
-I've volunteered at my local fish hatchery for about as long as I remember, however it wasn't until six years ago that I started to become active in the fish raising part. My role at the hatchery as a volunteer has mainly been leading tours during April when the hatchery has their open house and telling people about the process of getting the Walleye (fish that the hatchery stocks in the lake) and then getting the eggs & fry, speaking of what fish we used to raise in the past (Northern Musky and Northern Pike), and letting them see the fish that were brought in along with the Walleye for that day be it Catfish, Crappie, Pike, Bluegills, Sunfish, Bass, etc. My other job has also been measuring fish at the annual Father's Day Fishing Derby (all fish released after they've been measured)/reminding kids to be safe on the docks by watching where they fling their poles (had a couple close calls!) and that they need to wear their life vests.
-I owned one betta before Merlin, named Beta (I know I was so original :checkedout he was a blue and black crown tail betta that I bought from Wal-Mart and owned for about a month before he died when I went home for the weekend (my roommate was taking care of him while I was away). I felt terrible that he'd only survived that little amount of time and I really wasn't sure if I should get another betta, so I waited.
-This brings us up to Merlin, who was another Wal-Mart purchased betta. I bought him on a whim, since I was going insane since I'd lost my dog, Herbie, right before I returned to college, and knowing he wasn't home waiting for me was driving me insane, so after about a year or so without a betta, I bought Merlin since he was the most active of all the Wal-Mart betta's, and I liked his spunk. He got his name because of the way he always seems to be glaring (literally the first thing he did when I put him in his first tank-a 1 gallon critter carrier). He's had three tanks, including his 1 gallon critter carrier, a 3-gallon half-moon shaped tank (pain in the butt to clean!), and his most recent tank that he and I both love, a Marineland 3-gallon square tank (slight curve to it). Anyway, back to the name, he reminded me of how Merlin (character from the BBC series, Merlin) always glares at Arthur, so that name stuck! I really wanted to keep him around for quite awhile, so I ended up finding & joining this site realizing that I'd really not been prepared for my first betta, but I was determined to do right by Merlin. 
-Merlin has already outlived my previous betta (I've had Merlin for about two months now, going on three), and I've enjoyed every second I've had him. He's had his ups and downs, but now he's settled in and is enjoying life as it comes to him!

My Household:
When I'm not at college, my house has a total of 3 pets:
-1 brown tiger stripe & white male cat-Renji (yes, named after the _Bleach_ character)
-1 Betta fish-Merlin
-1 dog, Pit Bull mix, white with brindle markings-Lucky (we recently adopted him from the pound and he's about a year old)
Though the cat has looked at Merlin's tank, so far, he hasn't gone fishing for him (yay!).

Pictures of my Bettas:
Beta (R.I.P.) Sadly, I never got any non-blurry shots of him. 









Merlin-Spade Tail? He's really hard to tell, since he now looks closer to a round tail, so very confused on what tail-type he is!
-When I first got him








-Recent picture of him:








-Picture of his tank & a better shot of his tail:









I can't say for sure how often I'll post, but I will definitely post in here again!


----------



## BettaLover1313

I always love watching Merlin swim around in his tank. It's very relaxing, not to mention fun since he usually does this little "dance" when he sees me (even when he knows I'm not feeding him). It's a nice feeling to see him so happy to see me.

Got a really good picture of Merlin today (usually he doesn't hold still long enough for me to take one!)


----------



## Fabi

Nice


----------



## BettaLover1313

It's always nice to get compliments about your betta, be it from the photos you post or from your friends and family.

My grandmother complimented Merlin today on his looks and it just made me very happy. (Her entire visit made me happy today since she loved Lucky, the year old puppy that my mom and I adopted) and just saying how handsome Merlin was made my day!


----------



## dramaqueen

Merlin sounds like a very special little guy who is lucky to have such a loving owner.


----------



## BettaLover1313

dramaqueen said:


> Merlin sounds like a very special little guy who is lucky to have such a loving owner.


I'm very lucky to have Merlin. He helped me through a rough time after I lost my dog (before my mom and I got Lucky). So he'll always have a special place in my heart for helping me get through that period of mourning.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I have a job that sometimes requires me to work until midnight (meaning I don't get to bed until one or two in the morning). So to say the least I wasn't very happy to be awakened at 8 a.m. having gone to bed at 2 a.m. by my dog. I sit up and bed to see my cat on top of my dresser staring down into Merlin's tank XD. To say the least, the cat got off the dresser pretty quick when I told him to. Merlin's okay, the cat didn't get into his tank or attempt to get him luckily. Still not happy about being awakened so early, but kind of glad as well since that situation could have turned bad really quick!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Now that I'm a bit more awake today, I realized that I forgot to do one of Merlin's 50% water changes this past Wednesday T-T. So today he got fed a bit early after I tested his water and I found that everything is still fine with his water, it's just looking a bit cloudy. In about an hour I'll change 1/2 his water.

Recently, I've been wondering if I have Merlin's tail type right. I've been saying he's a spade tail, but after looking through the tail types again, I'm starting to wonder if he's a veil tail. Anyone care to help me out a bit on this?

Pictures as he was eating (I know, they're blurry, so sorry. Merlin rarely stays still):

















All pictures of Merlin can be found here.

I'd really appreciate any help on getting his tail type identified. I'm really starting to wonder if he just had some sort of problems with his fins before I got him, making him look like a spade tail and he's only now grown it out more or if I'm right in my original classification of his tail type.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I learned last night in a different thread that Merlin is indeed a veil tail betta. Huge thank you to those that answered in that thread and helped me identify Merlin's tail type! :yourock:


----------



## BettaLover1313

Been popping into my room to see Merlin a lot today, and I can tell he's enjoying the attention; I know he likes how little activity there is in my room, but I think he misses my college dorm where he could keep me in his sights as long as I was in the room somewhere (he hated all the activity near his tank though). 

I've noticed that he hasn't used his leaf hammock that I bought him, so next time I do a 50% water change (this Wednesday) I'll take it out and put his floating log back in. He seemed to love it, definitely liked it better than the hammock.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Going to Pet Smart today to pick up some things for the dog. I'm hoping I don't see any half-moons there (since I can't resist looking at the fish) that I like, otherwise I might end up picking one up.

On a more frustrating note-I noticed a tear in Merlin's tail and I have no clue how he managed to do it! All the things in his tank (minus his leaf hammock) have been in there before and he's never caught his tail or fins on them! Gah! That Leaf Hammock is definitely going when I change his water today (moving it up due to the tail issue now). -.-


----------



## BettaLover1313

You know that little voice? The one that tells you the smart thing to do... I don't have one XD.

Went to Pet Smart today as I stated earlier and bought a dragon scale (or at least that's what Pet Smart classified him as) that I've named Dragoon (yep, Merlin & Dragoon-anyone know the reference on that one?). 

My friend, who is AlphaOmegaWolf666 on here also bought a beautiful half moon betta (again, what Pet Smart says he is!). I will admit that if she hadn't taken him, I probably would have since I was originally looking for a white, marble, or black half moon or dragon scale. She got my old 3 gallon half moon shaped tank (I had difficulties cleaning it at college which is why I bought Merlin's square 3-gallon). Hopefully she'll pop in and share his picture(s) with everyone! She's named him Sushi and I think it fits him!

Dragoon is in the one-gallon tank that Merlin used to have. I'm currently saving up to get a 5 gallon for them both and a divider. They've flared at each other a little bit, and Merlin is patrolling his tank a bit more, but otherwise, Dragoon ignores Merlin and Merlin doesn't try and agitate Dragoon. I'm hoping they'll both be settled in by the time I get the 5 gallon tank with a divider. Main reason I need a 5 gallon for college since it only allows a 10 gallon tank maximum and only one tank per person, so I need a divider for my two boys. 

Merlin has started his Melafix treatment for his torn tail (seriously hoping he's not biting his tail -.-'). Hoping the big plants he has aren't causing it either, since I noticed he's been going in them a lot, even before Dragoon arrived.

I was a bit disappointed in my Pet Smart today though, since many of the bettas water was dirty and several of them were injured/ill. (There was one blackish/gray boy that I liked but he had a nasty injury that I didn't have the knowledge/ability to fix ...). Usually the water was clean when I've looked at the bettas other times I've gone in, but today the water just looked horrendous. Hoping they get their act back together and keep their water clean.

All in all, going to be keeping an eye on my new boy while also monitoring Merlin (I don't want him to be too stressed). So I'll probably be posting updates on these two guys more often.


Pictures of Dragoon:


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

BettaLover1313 said:


> You know that little voice? The one that tells you the smart thing to do... I don't have one XD.


No we have one it was just squealing like a little girl at the sight of them. :cheers:


----------



## BettaLover1313

May want to re-read the one above since I added some info ;-). Very true, that is exactly what it was saying lol.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

Lol and don't forget one of them was dead poor fish, anyway here is Sushi (lol my last fish was a black, blue, and red Betta named Anchovie lol yes it is a food theme with them for some reason lol) Sushi is a Red, White, And Blue.


----------



## BettaLover1313

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> Lol and don't forget one of them was dead poor fish,


No, remember that one came back to life when you moved his container, but I was still sad to see him on his side at the top


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well, woke up this morning and first thing Merlin did was flare at me (but that's his usual good morning lol). 

Dragoon has settled in well, enjoying his tank and the leaf hammock (he's used it several times already). He basically ignores Merlin and is a pretty laid back betta.

Merlin on the other fin (sorry, couldn't resist :-D), is flaring a lot at Dragoon, however, he's still making his bubble nest, so I have hope yet. I did see another tear in Merlin's tail, and this time the big plant in his tank will be removed (since it's the same type of material as the leaf hammock). If he still manages to tear his tail, I'm going to be really wondering if he's started tail biting (and this started even before Dragoon arrived). 

All in all, I know I just have to keep an eye on the pair (any other tips you guys can give would be great!). I do want to eventually put Dragoon and Merlin in a 5 gallon tank with a divider so I can take them both with me to college once summer break ends. 

Again, any help at all with getting the pair used to each other and people's own experiences in getting males into a divided tank would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Just got finished changing water in Dragoon and Merlin's tanks. Merlin got more of his Melafix for his torn tail & I removed the other plant from his tank. I'm hoping that will solve his tail problems.

Caught Dragoon rubbing against his gemstones, and I'm hoping he doesn't have Ick (no spots or anything, just the one rub...). 

He and Merlin still seem to be having their issues, but that's expected, really. I don't expect them to miraculously be tolerant of the other right away. Dragoon still seems to be the calmer one though. (Granted, he doesn't like the camera or water changes. Merlin tolerates both).

More pictures of Dragoon!


----------



## BettaLover1313

I hate storms, especially since my mom REALLY freaks out. Luckily, we've been okay so far. Just hard trying to deal with her panic while trying to deal with mine as well (imagine trying to shove something really big into a too small box-yeah, that'd be me dealing with my fear-holding down the top and praying it doesn't pop open!)

Anyway, Dragoon & Merlin are fine, my mom actually said she woke up Dragoon since he scared her by sleeping next to his plant and she thought he'd gotten stuck. To say the least, he wasn't stuck XD. Merlin flared at me when I got home, so I know he's fine and dandy (what? He was named for his glare XD). 

Big shout out to lilnaugrim for answering my post asking about Dragoon's tail type and color! (He's a dark copper dragon scale plakat!) :yourock:

I'm very happy I joined this site! It's been very helpful in learning about bettas and how to care for them, and I'm quite happy that I got the betta bug and decided to do more research on them (instead of repeating the mistakes I made with Beta). The people here are very kind and willing to help, and I've just had amazing experiences on here! So to all that read this, you're all awesome! :cheers:


----------



## BettaLover1313

Just got finished doing yet another 50% water change for Merlin's tank water and added more Melafix for his tail (day 3 of Melafix treatment, bottle says do it for 7 days). His first tear looks like it's healing nicely, so I'm hoping his other tear will be following suit. No new tears since I removed his large plant. Next time I'm at Pet Smart I'll try to find some silk plants for my boy and his delicate fins. Otherwise the water changing went well, though Merlin kept trying to get into the cup I was using to take out his water. Right now he's just dealing with his filter being on for a couple hours (I do this daily just to keep tank cleaning/100% water changes to a minimum). 

Dragoon spooked a bit at the bubbles I made when I was changing Merlins' water, so I know tomorrow when I change 1/2 of his water when I do Merlin's will be very interesting (Dragoon tried to jump out ). So hopefully he'll be calmer tomorrow. (I try to do his tank first and then do Merlin's. No water change for him today, since his water looks clean and he's swimming around happily (and of course lounging in the leaf hammock). Merlin is still flaring at him, but I've noticed that he tends to like being near the top of his tank and glaring down at Dragoon who is oblivious to this XD.

Lucky (my Pit Bull mix) and Renji (my cat) have been trying to see who can get on the other's nerves first (Lucky is winning). It doesn't help that Renji has been in a playful/mischievous mood so I have to make sure he doesn't give the silly dog a swat on the nose that he won't forget! So far, I've managed to keep things from escalating that far, I just hope I can keep it up!

It's nice not to have work today so I can spend time with all my animals, and of course just relax for a bit. It's back to the grindstone tomorrow.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well, I know how my mom felt during the storm when she said Dragoon scared her; he scared me this morning by still being asleep in his tank when I woke up this morning and didn't receive the usual greeting of his "happy dance". Not to mention all his fins were spread, so I thought he'd passed in the night. Low and behold he moved and did his happy dance as I was moving away from his tank. Silly little guy! XD

I need to pick up more test strips today before I can clean my boys' tanks, and I'm hoping I have enough money to pick up another Moon Cave for Dragoon (right now he really doesn't have that one spot to hide apart from his plant). Those are the main things I hope to pick up for my boys. Maybe next week after I pay some bills I can buy that 5 gallon tank and divider...though that's a big maybe at the moment.

Tomorrow I get to go to the Father's Day Fishing Derby that is sponsored by the fish hatchery I volunteer at. Very excited! All catch & release and just seeing the kids' expressions is wonderful, especially once you tell them how big their fish is! (Though I could do without the dodging hooks part!) So looking forward to that tomorrow and spending time with my grandfather since I work later that night from 5pm-midnight.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Got the water test strips I needed and changed 50% of both Merlin & Dragoon's water. Dragoon also got a Moon Cave/Rock that he can either sleep in or hide from Merlin if he needs some space. 

This is Day 4 of Merlin's Melafix treatment and his other tear is healing nicely too. I can't wait to be done with the treatment since the stuff smells to high heaven! 

Merlin is starting to do other things besides glare at Dragoon which makes me very happy, and what made me happier was that Dragoon has started making bubble nests as well!!! Granted, I did ruin it when I changed his water and I felt terrible XD. I know I've said Dragoon is the calm one, but he freaks out when I do anything with his water, so I'm hoping when I get the 5 gallon tank that he'll calm down with the water changes.

All in all, the betta boys (sorry, I just hear the southern/Mississippi accent from the show Gator Boys XD) are doing well and Dragoon is settling in while Merlin is adjusting & healing nicely!


----------



## BettaLover1313

So nice to come home from work and see my betta boys!


----------



## BettaLover1313

I did NOT think through today at all. I did not sleep well tonight, and on top of the Fishing Derby, I have to work a 5-midnight shift and then work 10am-5-pm tomorrow, and I think I have a 6am meeting the following day . Plus, I can't change 50% of Merlin's water (though I think I can squeeze in just enough time to give him his Melafix treatment for the day). My mom will be feeding my boys while I'm at the Fishing Derby. Don't get me wrong, I still plan on having a good time, it's just that right now, I'm bone tired and I can't fathom how I'm going to function at work later without a nap (which I'm probably not going to get). 

Anyway, Dragoon and Merlin are adjusting to each other still, though Merlin is making me very happy by not focusing on Dragoon as much. He'll still swim down to glare at Dragoon, but otherwise, he leaves him alone. (Only 2 more days of the Melafix treatment for him as well!!!)

Dragoon likes playing a disappearing act on me by hiding in certain spots of his tank where the plastic is shaped/reflects just water not revealing where he's at unless you're at a certain angle. I'm starting to think he enjoys the little game he created!

Very sad that my mom can't bring Lucky to my grandparents' today, but my relatives have brought up their old, not-fixed, female Golden Retriever, and we know it'd be better for her health not to bring a young, not-fixed male dog. Still, I like spending time with my puppy, especially since I will only get to see him this morning (listens to him chewing on his toy), before I hurry off to work, and after work when I'll be a zombie.

Today shall be really interesting XD. If I'm awake after work, I'll try and post about it.


----------



## BettaLover1313

~Rant Start~

UGH! If I had just the Fishing Derby today I'd be fine! I'm beyond worn out and I still have to do a 7 hour shift at work till midnight! Then I have to wake up at 8am for my 10am-5pm shift tomorrow!!! I don't know how I'm even going to function properly!

~Rant Over~

Anyway, the fishing derby! I measured about 5 fish, four were for a three-year-old boy that just kept getting them (though he was mainly catching 7 inch Bluegills) and then I measured one fish for a different girl. Largest I measured was the girl's at 12 1/2", and the smallest was the little boy's 5" Bass (yeah, strange I know). Largest fish of the derby was 18" (another bass). We only had one Walleye caught for the entire derby, the bass were really biting today.

Told my grandpa about my second betta and he rolled his eyes at me. I have reassured him that I'm not getting a third (I don't have the room, maybe if I wasn't going to college, but since I am!). So yeah, Merlin & Dragoon are it for awhile. 

Anyway, very tired and probably won't post again until tomorrow, or the next day (maybe).


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

BettaLover1313 said:


> Dragoon likes playing a disappearing act on me by hiding in certain spots of his tank where the plastic is shaped/reflects just water not revealing where he's at unless you're at a certain angle. I'm starting to think he enjoys the little game he created!


LOL That is Sushi only I will be the worried mother and freak out when ever he does that lol


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

BettaLover1313 said:


> ~Rant Start~
> 
> UGH! If I had just the Fishing Derby today I'd be fine! I'm beyond worn out and I still have to do a 7 hour shift at work till midnight! Then I have to wake up at 8am for my 10am-5pm shift tomorrow!!! I don't know how I'm even going to function properly!
> 
> ~Rant Over~
> .


Lol Maybe i wont tell you my work scedual this next week lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> Lol Maybe i wont tell you my work scedual this next week lol


No, don't XD.

I did misread the meeting though, it is actually for 6pm on Monday, not 6am so that's much more reasonable.

I had my butt handed to me tonight. I love my Blackhawks but dang! Tell the fans to lay off the poor pizza makers during the hockey game!!!

On a betta related note, I forgot to mention earlier that Dragoon took an interest in what Lucky was doing in my room today (Lucky is my Pit Bull mix). It was very funny to see his curious expression!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Day 6 of Merlin's Melafix treatment, his last tear is healing very nicely! Can't wait for tomorrow since it's the last day and then I can clean out his tank and give him fresh water (medicine has made his tank cloudy). 

Both of my boys are doing well and Merlin is flaring less and less at Dragoon (granted if I greet Dragoon first he flares at me XD). 

Dragoon gave me a heart attack last night, and I can't really say if I just really scared him, or it was the lighting, or what it was, but his head looked like it had lost color, and his usually dark colored eyes looked like a lighter color and I seriously resigned myself to finding him dead when I woke up later this morning. Low and behold, he's fine. I'm thinking it was the lighting in my room, but like I said, I really don't know what the heck it was that made his head look so pale and his eyes look so weird.


----------



## BettaLover1313

It's always fun to change 1/2 of Dragoon's water, he goes berserk. I'm afraid he'll jump out as I'm doing it one day, since he's come very close. Merlin, on the other hand, just likes being a nuisance as I'm changing 1/2 of his water -.-'. Both had their water changed today, and I'm very happy I got it done!


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Pictures! *

So I left Merlin's filter on for a bit longer than I meant to, and I knew he'd be upset, so I took my camera in (what, I knew he'd be flaring! XD) and got some pictures of him. I was hoping Dragoon would flare as well since he's so pretty when he shows off his red streaked fins & tail but I had no luck :/. I think I did manage to capture his little "O" that he makes when he sees me and swims over. Merlin doesn't do this, it's uniquely Dragoon's. Let me know if you can see the little "O".

Anyway, here are the pictures!

Merlin:

































Dragoon:


----------



## BettaLover1313

So happy today is the last day of Merlin's Melafix treatment, I know Merlin will be happy to have it over as well since he can go back to his regular schedule for water changing and not having it done every day.

Dragoon is still doing well, I actually got some more pictures of him today with better shots of his fins!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Never a dull moment at my house! Between the two bettas and the cat and dog, it's a wonder my mom and I are still sane!

With the cat and the dog, the cat decided he wanted to play the game "Boogie-Boogie!" too (game where I chase the dog around the living room). The cat has changed it to himself being chased by the dog. It's half-funny/half-scary! They seem to be getting along better and better and it's good to see that they're now trying to play with each other.

As for my betta boys, they both got half their water changed today. Dragoon seemed to be handling it better, while Merlin was more of a nuisance than usual! I'm really hoping I have enough money to get the 5 gallon tank this week, I think Dragoon will perk up even more than he has once he has more room to swim around (though Merlin might complain about losing .5 gallons).


----------



## BettaLover1313

UGH!!! I go to my lps and find that I can't get a divider for a 5-5.5 gallon tank, and unless I find out that a different one carries them, I don't know what I'm going to do for my two bettas! :dunno:


----------



## BettaLover1313

First off, big thank you to Laki for answering my divider question! :yourock: I will be picking up those items to make a homemade divider for my new 5-5.5 gallon tank (still not sure if I'm going with the cheaper Wal-Mart tank or the more expensive Pet Smart tank...leaning towards Pet Smart tank). 

Anyway, today I was pleasantly surprised to see Dragoon finally flaring more (not just at feeding times/when he was sleeping)! I'm very happy to see him relaxing in his one gallon tank, and not staying clamped up most of the time.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Nearly had a heart attack while changing Dragoon's water and seeing that his Nitrate levels were at the "stress" point on the test strip, so I got those levels back down to safe. Friday he's definitely getting a full water change/tank cleaning (though I'm hoping I'll have the big tank by then & divider)! 

Merlin was fine with his water change, though he ended up in the cup I was using to get the water out (should have seen his "what the-?" expression, but I helped him get back out and into his tank water. 

So both boys are still doing good!


----------



## BettaLover1313

*New Tank*

Purchased the 5.5 gallon tank for my boys since I did get paid today, got a new decoration for Dragoon's half, and had a blast with my friend, AlphaOmega666 who also helped me get the tank set up and divided (home made divider). The boys are currently exploring their new home and Merlin is flaring at his reflection while Dragoon is simply loving all the space he has.

Picture of the Tank:


----------



## BettaLover1313

Not happy that I was called into work today since someone decided not to come in and I'm just such a nice person; and I'm still in a really foul mood from it too.

Anyway, I bought my bettas some freeze-dried bloodworms and where Dragoon seems to love them, Merlin spat his back out, so I'll just be giving them to Dragoon. Both of them seem to like their new tank, so I'm very happy about that. Not thrilled that I seem to be running out of water test strips again...(-.-"). Oh well, another day later this week.


----------



## BettaLover1313

And Dragoon isn't sure what to make of the filter on his side (put Merlin on the side farthest from the filter due to his long fins). Hopefully he'll figure out that if he goes down to his hidey holes that he likes going into so much that he can escape the bit of flow that there is if he wants too.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Finding out that Dragoon is a laid back fish, but also energetic, he rarely seems to stay still anymore, but that makes me happy to see him coming out of his shell and feeling happy. He's also smarter than Merlin since he knows to go lower down in his tank while I let the filter run. Luckily with this 5.5 gallon tank, Merlin's 1/2 of the tank isn't as disturbed by the filter as Dragoon's, but Dragoon is pretty much unfazed by the filter when it does run, and like I said, he figured out how to avoid the little bit of current at the top.

I've discovered that Dragoon likes the freeze-dried bloodworms I bought (for treats) while Merlin simply turns his nose up at them, he'd rather stick with his food, which is fine. Dragoon will just get the little extra treat. Maybe next time I'm at Pet Smart I'll see if I can find a snack Merlin will like.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad SOMEBODY likes the bloodworms. Lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

dramaqueen said:


> I'm glad SOMEBODY likes the bloodworms. Lol


Same here! I saw Merlin turn his nose up and I was thinking "NO!!!" gave it to Dragoon and he eagerly went for it and ate it happily; I had to sigh in relief after that!


----------



## BettaLover1313

So happy my two boys are starting to settle down and enjoy their separated halves of the tank. Merlin has finally stopped flaring at me every time I enter the room, and though I know he was upset about being moved further away from the door/little activity in my room, I think he's finally starting to like the fact that, once again, the activity around his part of the tank is down to a minimal. 

Dragoon is definitely happy, and I know he's been happy since I put him in his half of the tank. He zips around it pretty much all day and he loves hiding in all the hidey holes he has including behind/under/to the side of the filter, in his cave, under his Greek columns decoration, and in his plant decoration. He seems to enjoy giving me a heart attack when I can't see him XD. 

Renji, my cat, has started to show a bit of interest in my tank again, but I just pick him up when I see this (so he doesn't jump up) and he will stare at them until Merlin comes right up to the glass and flares at him, then Renji leaps out of my arms, which I find hilarious!


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. Renji sounds cute.


----------



## BettaLover1313

dramaqueen said:


> Lol. Renji sounds cute.


He is! Renji's a brownish-gray tiger striped cat with several white markings including white on his chest, paws, stomach, and tail tip!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Came home from work to find that Merlin went berserk in making his bubble nest, it's huge! Dragoon, meanwhile, has let his go away. Both seem happy though, Merlin is guarding his nest, and Dragoon is zipping about happily.


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, well, Dragoon willnprobably build another one later. They both sound so cute and full of personality.


----------



## BettaLover1313

dramaqueen said:


> Oh, well, Dragoon willnprobably build another one later. They both sound so cute and full of personality.


I'm sure he will, he seems to do it in spurts, unlike Merlin who just likes making them and letting me know that he would have preferred a female to a male companion XD.

I was very lucky to find Dragoon, who's such a laid-back fish (granted, I did see him bopping against his barrier when I went to see them for a little bit) I couldn't tell if it was just his excitement or if he was curious about the red shaped thing he could see through the barrier! He's always full of energy now, and just a very happy-go-lucky type of fish.

Merlin, on the other hand, is more aggressive, which is why I'm thankful Dragoon is more laid back. I think if I'd gotten a fish that would flare back at Merlin all the time, I would have had to re-home that fish simply because I want both fish to be happy and not stressed out, which is what I have. Merlin is also a bit more high-strung and you can startle him pretty easily if he's asleep, and he'll be very unhappy about it if you do (my mom did this to him one night and he was not a happy betta). She told me he darted around his side of the tank, flared at her, and when I came in, he was more, for lack of a better word, clamped than usual, but he was back to being his usual, showy self the next morning.


----------



## dramaqueen

Males that are housed next to each other eventually get used to each other and stop flaring at each other. My boys never flared at each other after living next to each other for awhile.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Merlin flared quite a bit at Dragoon originally, and Dragoon only flared back a couple times. Merlin's so aggressive towards his shadow that I was so worried that he wouldn't get along well with a male that was as aggressive as he was, especially if neither could settle down.


----------



## BettaLover1313

BettaLover1313 said:


> Merlin flared quite a bit at Dragoon originally, and Dragoon only flared back a couple times. Merlin's so aggressive towards his shadow that I was so worried that he wouldn't get along well with a male that was as aggressive as he was, especially if neither could settle down.


I meant reflection here, reason why I shouldn't type after a long night at work XD


----------



## BettaLover1313

What a long night with my puppy! Lucky just got fixed and he can't go on the furniture while he's healing (since he tends to slide off the couch and recliner ). So I spent the night on the floor with him and I'm questioning my sanity since I didn't sleep all that well and I work a 5pm-12am shift tonight, and I will probably be sleeping on the floor with him again after work.

My boys are doing good, both are happy they got a 50% water change yesterday, and Dragoon is taking the water changes better now that he has more room to swim away and hide if he wants. 

I find it almost comical how much bigger Merlin is than Dragoon, and I don't mean their fins. Merlin's at least a good third larger than Dragoon, I'm fairly sure Dragoon still has some growing to do if he is anywhere near the same age Merlin was (thinking Merlin was about 6 months since his veil tail was still spade shaped when I bought him). If he's older, than his size adds to his appeal. 

I had to admire my boys' colors while they were eating today-Merlin with his brilliant red with the flashes of purple in his tail (not sure if this is from the gemstones I put in or not, pretty either way), and Dragoon with his lovely dark copper coloring with the streaks of red and white in his fins, not to mention his iridescence that makes him look a very light blue sometimes. I'm very happy that I have both my boys, and I'm looking forward to college knowing that I will have them both to keep me company. (Not looking forward to the transport though...but that's a long way off yet).


----------



## BettaLover1313

I survived my shift and another night on the floor with the dog (several more still to come); Lucky seems to think he's perfectly fine and so does Renji, my cat, since he tried to instigate a game of "Boogie-Boogie" aka Chase Me. Poor boys don't understand why their play was cut short, but we can't risk Lucky hurting himself while he's still recovering.

Got to groom two of the horses I work with, both of whom were very dirty. I'm hoping to see them again tomorrow and maybe work with them a bit more. I worked with one, Genuine, on halter a bit today, hoping that I can maybe ride him since he's more my height, but first the owner has to see how broke he is after the training he got.

Both my betta boys are doing good, their water is clean and at the levels it should be at so I'm very happy about that. Both are very nice to see relaxing in their own unique ways (Dragoon under the filter and Merlin in his floating log). 

All in all, not a bad day today.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Starting to wonder if Merlin's olfactory system functions properly, or if he's hard of hearing (granted I say his name and he's at the front of the tank in a second). This isn't the first time this has happened at feedings, but it's just become frequent. I will sprinkle his food on his side of the tank, and it must be in Merlin's blind spot since he doesn't see it and then he flares at me when I feed Dragoon, who instantly adjusts himself as soon as the food hits the water so that he can start eating. Merlin only notices his food once he's turned himself to really give me a full glare and then he notices his food and will eat enthusiastically. Makes me wonder about him some days, it really does.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well, today has been an interesting day for both my boys.

First, the boys had an unexpected visitor near the tank in the form of Renji jumping up to see if he could get any sushi (or he was just wanted to watch them lol). Either way, he got shooed down pretty quick, but not before Merlin hid behind his plant and Dragoon was flaring (gills and all, which he's never done before). Then, they got their water changed later than I planned, but I did get 1/2 of it changed, and they're enjoying the cleaner water, granted, Dragoon has not gotten used to water changes, last time he must have just been groggy or something! Finally, I accidentally dropped some of the bloodworms on Merlin's side and next thing I know, they were in his mouth and he didn't spit them out, so it would seem Merlin does like them after all. Both boys did get a bloodworm treat after the water was changed (well, two, since I dropped two on Merlin's side & then Dragoon got two as well). So both are happy fish, and I'm happy that I don't have to buy separate fish treats for Merlin! I do have to get more test strips though -.-' thinking of buying two bottles worth of the strips just so I don't have to purchase them again for awhile.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Went to Wal-Mart and Pet Smart today, Wal-Mart I picked up two packages of my test strips, so I'm hoping I won't run out of them again anytime soon. At Pet Smart I picked up treats & canned food for both my cat and dog. Not to mention more dog food, a brush for my dog, and a harness so that I can actually walk him now without nearly losing my arm to his pulling. 

Lucky, my dog, was well behaved in the store today, very little pulling, and he appears to be okay with wearing his harness and having the leash attached to it, so I'm looking forward to taking him on walks now that I don't have to worry about him choking himself. People love his markings and always comment wherever we go, and it's even better that he's such a sweetheart, even if he is a bit bashful. I'm just glad he can handle the car ride there and back without too much issue due to him having a bit of motion sickness. Luckily, I've figured out that he can't have food or treats before going on a car ride! So we avoided any accidents in my car today! :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Pictures of the Boys!!! *

Sorry that the quality of these are kind of bad; between my shaky hands and their constant motion, it's a wonder I got any half-decent pictures! Think I may have to remove his little plant though, I think it's tearing his fins a bit, but I can tell he loves having it, so I shall remove it when I can get him a small silk plant to replace it with if necessary. I'm not sure it's the plant causing his tail to look so ragged or if he's tail biting...

Merlin the Regal (aka Mr. Grumpy)-Merlin tends to pose for pictures, though after awhile he will glare at me to signal he's had enough of the photo shoot.

































Dragoon the Great (aka Little Torpedo)-Seriously, he rarely holds still when I'm in the room. I know he does lounge! I've seen him do it from the doorway, but as soon as I set foot in the room he's swimming all over the place and opening his mouth happily (probably saying "feed me more please!")

































Both my Boys Near Their Divider (I really can't tell if they know there's another fish past the craft mesh or not)









































Yeah, lots of pictures, but I felt like I needed to take pictures of them both since I haven't done it in awhile :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

Both boys got an extra treat today, usually I only give them their bloodworms once a week, but since I forgot to close the flap I feed them from and they'd been hovering near it for at least half an hour extra, I said I'd give them some treats once I turned off their filters. Both were very happy with this and gobbled up their bloodworm when they got them. 

Some days it feels very surreal that I have not just one betta, but two. I love them both to pieces, and I enjoy walking into my room and just checking on them, or sometimes just standing there watching them swim around happily. 

I really hope to have both my boys around for 3+ years, and I know I'll be very heartbroken when either one dies. Each of them has been teaching me so much about bettas and how wonderful they are, not to mention that without them, I wouldn't have discovered this amazing site that has so many helpful people on it!


----------



## BettaLover1313

I seriously worry about Merlin sometimes. Once again, he was starting to throw a fit with his feeding when he didn't think that I'd fed him. He was just about flare completely when he turned slightly and had a look of "Oh!" on his face before he started eating happily. Some days Merlin! Some days! I don't understand why he can't seem to hear his food, feel the vibrations, or scent the food at the surface of his water. Dragoon is instantly eating his food the moment it hits the surface, while if Merlin doesn't see his food, he will start getting upset about not being fed, when he has been! I just don't get it. :roll:

On a different note, going to be continuing Lucky's training on the harness while he's walking. He seemed to be learning already that if he pulls, I will stop walking. So we'll see if he remembers his training from yesterday or not.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Wal-Mart Betta*

As I've said before, I bought Merlin from a Wal-Mart near my college since I needed the companionship/something to take care of.

Well, tonight I went into Wal-Mart after work since I needed to buy groceries for my mom (wanted to go to Pet Smart too to look at the heaters there, but they were closed :/) and I decided to visit the fish section.
My heart broke when I saw the condition of one boy. I can't even tell you what tail type he was since I was so appalled at his living conditions. His water was absolutely filthy, and the poor boy was lying on his side at the top of his cup. When I picked it up, he righted himself and gave me such a pleading expression that I nearly took him home...part of me wishes that I had, but I just don't want to spend the money to get a 10 gallon tank, transport said tank to college, not to mention not just two bettas, but three to college. I ended up setting him back on the self, and I still feel terrible .
These are the times I not only hate being a college student, but on a budge too. I can't afford to keep purchasing tanks, heaters, etc. *sigh* I wish I could. I hope that boy finds a good home since he looked like a real sweetheart.

Anyway, on a funnier note: quote of the night from me as I was heading home: *sees skunk starting to cross the road* *gasp* "Poo-poo skunk!"

All right, so I thought it was funny XD


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Regret of Leaving an Animal Behind*

I've experienced the title before when we adopted Herbie, since I really liked a Husky mix named Sparky, but he was 5 years old, and I didn't want to lose another animal so soon (little did I know at that time).

Today, I went to Pet Smart and picked up some things I needed for the tank, including a (supposed) adjustable heater (I will be taking it back if I find it's not adjustable like I wanted), a silk plant for Merlin's side of the tank (Dragoon seems to be doing fine with his large plastic plant), and some more filter bags since I think mine is getting to the point of needing changing.

Anyway, there on the shelf was the betta I'd passed up before, and I realized I'd made a mistake in saying he was injured, apart from his shriveled or curled up ventrual fins, he's perfectly fine, and the heart breaker is that when I put my hand on the shelf, he swam down to it and gave me such a trusting expression that I nearly picked him up and took him home with me. Sadly, I can't take him home, even though I really want to. My mom made it clear that I can't have any more bettas and I sort of know that (though part of me argues that I can buy a 10 gallon and that I'd just need a different adjustable heater since I have a different filter I can use that came with my 5.5 that I'm not using due to it's size). I understand why I shouldn't get him, which is why I left him there once again, but he was just such a sweet heart and due to his faded/dull colors I have a feeling he'll remain there for some time...I just feel guilty that I left him there when I thought he was injured more than he actually is...

Anyway, thinking that next time, while I keep an eye on my boys for ick (though I'm starting to believe that it's just how the light is hitting Dragoon's scales) that I'll start posting about my past & present pets since they are all special to me.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*BettaLover1313's Pets: Part I-Pebbles*

Though I won't say I've gotten over that little guy at Pet Smart, I know I can't get him. If he's still there when I am able to get another, you can bet I will pick him up in a heart beat!

So far it seems like it really is just the light hitting Dragoon's scales that make it look like he has ick starting, but I shall keep observing both him and Merlin.

Anyway, to the pets!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Pebbles

My first dog, and my mom's best friend, Pebbles was a large mutt that was part German Shepherd, Husky, and a teeny, tiny bit of wolf. She was basically my older sister, having been born nine months ahead of me. 

She was very tolerant of me to some extent, but it took me ages to get to the point where she'd lay next to me and give me kisses since I stepped on her tail a lot as a little kid (toddlers have no control of where they walk). 

The first time Pebbles actually chose to lay next to me is one of my fondest memories of her along with when we both started to slip and slide while running at my grandparents and we both somehow managed to keep our feet and keep running until we were at the door. 

Her loving personality, her possessiveness of my mom and I (seriously, she would snub us for several minutes after we'd petted another dog and then she'd rub her fur all over us to get her scent on us), and just her as a whole, is not something I can easily put into words, but is definitely something that I will never forget.

Earning her trust and more of her love was such a great feeling when I finally earned it. I learned so much from Pebbles about dogs, and when we had to put her down at age 13 (she was to be 14 in a month), both my mom and I were devastated by the loss. My mom had lost her best friend, her rock, and I lost my best friend, my sister.


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, Pebbles sounds like she was a very special dog. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Huffle Puffles

I really enjoyed reading through your journal. Your pets seem like they all have such strong personalities! Especially Merlin getting all grumpy when he thinks you've ignored his meal time. That gave me a good giggle. :lol: I'm glad they have all found such a caring owner!


----------



## BettaLover1313

dramaqueen-Thank you, she was very special.

Huffle Puffles-Yeah, all my pets have been like that, they each have their own unique personalities that really stand out.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*BettaLover1313's Pets: Part II-Herbie*

So I'm almost convinced that the white spots I'm seeing on Dragoon is just how the light is hitting his scales in parts of his tank (particularly one part where I typically see him at). Still keeping an eye on both boys though, just to be on the safe side. I have to change 1/2 their water in a bit meaning they both get their bloodworm treats afterwards (oh boy will they be happy!)


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Herbie

Even though it's been almost a year since he passed, I still miss my buddy, my rock, and an all around awesome dog.

We adopted Herbie 6 months after Pebbles passed from a humane society in the county next to ours, we'd just moved to our new home, leaving my grandparents house, and even though I somewhat regret pushing my mom, I needed a companion and protector at home, especially in a new town that I wasn't familiar with and being on my own very often. While looking at the dogs I actually fell in love with a Husky mix named Sparky, but he was already 5 years old, and I didn't want to deal with any more heart ache anytime soon (boy how little did I know then). So we didn't take him out of his kennel to look at him, instead we looked at a little puppy named Sweet Pea, who already had her heart set on the kennel worker, a shepherd mix named Frisbee, who was obsessed with peeing on everything more than visiting with us, a Pit Bull mix named Hope who was just a bundle of energy, and the last dog of the day, Hope's littermate, Herbie, who was interested in us and not as high energy as his sister. My mom and I filled out the paper work and told the staff that we would be back tomorrow to look at some more dogs.
The following day, it was raining, but that was for the better in our minds since we wanted to see how the dogs...or should I say one dog in particularly. First though, we looked at a dog we didn't get a chance to look at the previous day, a Labrador mix named Diesel who'd been abandoned in their park. Diesel though, was too full of energy for us couch potatoes. When we'd taken Diesel past Herbie's kennel though, that boy had the most dejected look I've ever seen on a dog. He grew excited again though when we came back and took him to the room. There, we got the sign we'd been looking for to show that he was the right dog-he rolled over on his back and exposed his belly for a belly rub (we thought later that he saw "suckers" written on our foreheads). 
After getting our sign, we spoke with the manager and we were pleasantly surprised to find out that our application had been approved (the manager of the time was known for being very strict about adopters). We explained to her that we were very interested in Herbie, and we learned his, and his siblings story:
Herbie had been from a litter of seven, him and his two littermates Hope and Hewie (who'd already been adopted as it said on his kennel) had been left at the Humane Society, not even weaned from their mother. They were raised at the Humane Society and all of them had names beginning with "H" to show they were littermates. The manager stressed that we needed to get a fence since Pit Bull type dogs didn't do well chained to a leash (we'd already been planning on getting a fence), and stressed several other points.
Now this got me and my mom perplexed. We were still under the stereotype of Pit Bull type dogs at the time, but this is where my research on dog breeds began: I got several books and magazines on dog breeds and "Bully Breeds" and I came to have a great love for the breed, not just through reading these books and magazines, but most importantly, I came to love the breed from owning a lovable, smiling bulldozer.
It was a rough start with Herbie, we found that our new pound puppy that was a Lab/Boxer/Pit Bull mix of 6 months of age found his voice as soon as he got home, had separation anxiety for the first several months we had him, and he decided to re-decorate our house (chewed just about everything!). He did go to training and he learned sit, stay, down, come, and leave it, though he only did some of these for treats. However, there was a trick I taught him--Herbie actually knew how to high-five, and he knew the difference between give paw and high-five too. He was a smart cookie when he wanted to be.
However, there were really awesome moments with him too. Walks were our special times where I talked to him about everything and he listened. There was a time we were jogging and I tricked, releasing his leash, but instead of continuing to run, he stopped and came back, checking to see if I was okay and waiting until I picked up his leash and we were off again. 
Also, Herbie loved car rides. I can't stress this enough--this dog LOVED car rides, especially once he discovered "shot gun". If he could go on a car ride, he was in paradise, not only because he got treats, but because he got to keep track of his humans. 
Herbie was also a sensitive dog, he was a nanny dog when we were sick, staying near us even as we (excuse the vulgarness here) puked into the toilet, he would sit right in front of you and let you cry into his sleek fur when you had a bad day, and he was just all around an amazing dog.
He had his "bad" traits too. Herbie was skittish and defensive of us...as you can guess, not really great traits to combine. This is where some issues came up as well, and I will tell you the one story that goes with it.
I was in FFA during high school, and we had a petting zoo for the elementary school kids "Field Day". Herbie was great with kids, they could pull his ears, yank his tail, slap him wherever and he wouldn't flinch. That day, there was a storm coming, and he hated storms, and a woman came to pet him, camera in hand. I've told you that he was a defensive dog, and skittish. This woman came up on his blind side and he jumped at her, nipping her in warning and out of defense. Admittedly, his nip was still strong enough to break the skin, but it was a warning. No kids saw what happened and the woman seemed to understand. Later I learned that she blabbed to our next door neighbors, one of whom decided to call Herbie several derogatory names (to say the least, we don't speak to them anymore). This neighbor also insinuated that I brought a vicious dog to a petting zoo. As stated above, kids were smacking, yanking, and pulling at him all from blind spots, and he didn't react. It was only when an adult did this that he reacted. I'm not proud that he reacted that way, but he wasn't vicious.
When I started attending college, Herbie started to lose weight, and we assumed it was from depression, the vet agree with us, but when I came home for the summer, he took a turn for the worst, and we took him to the vet again, our usual doctor wasn't in, so we had to rely on the other vets opinions, and there opinion was that he needed surgery after taking an x-ray and noticing a strange lump, and they thought he had eaten something bad.
After surgery they informed us that he the lump had been his stomach had become enlarged, and they had taken a biopsy to find out what was wrong.
Mom and I took him home the following morning, and we stayed with him throughout the day and into the night, but he wouldn't take his meds. We only managed to get the steroid pills down. It was a long night, and we both had to take naps off and on. I woke up from one of these naps to see Herbie spring to his paws and run across the room, I screamed at him to stop, since he still had stitches, and then my whole world slowed down as I watched him topple to the floor in slow motion. I lost all control. My mom was better off, immediately at Herbie's head and giving him mouth-to-nose and telling me to call the vet while pleading with him not to die. After several clumsy attempts, tears streaming down my face as I also pleaded with my buddy not to die, I got the vet who said if we could, we were to bring him in. Herbie started breathing again, and he was dazed. Somehow, my mom and I got a blanket under him and lifted him up and to the car. I sat in the back seat with him, stroking him as he slowly regained his senses. 
When we arrived at the vet, the vet on call said to leave him there, and we carried Herbie into the back where the kennels were. I told Herbie we'd be coming back to take him home soon, and Mom told him to keep fighting and that he was loved. I told the vet not to leave him alone, terrified that he would have another fit, or seizure, or whatever had happened at home.
Back at home, we were hopeful that we'd be seeing our boy again, but then Mom got a phone call, and though I didn't hear it, I watched as tears sprang to her eyes, and I really lost it then. I know you've probably read in books about wails of grief, but I'd never heard one, until one was ripped from me knowing that my buddy, my 5 year old buddy was gone, and he wasn't coming home. Mom told me that the vet had left him alone for five minutes, and when he'd checked on him again, Herbie was gone; the vet said it was probably from a blood clot.
My mother and cried all that night. Herbie was gone, we'd left him all alone, just as his life had started at an animal shelter. We both regretted so much-our financial situation that had influenced some of the choices we had made, me not telling him that I loved him when we left, and then our thoughts turned towards the vet, who'd we'd been having problems with for some time now with how their secretarial staff was, and then with how our words and opinions on OUR dog were treated. True, we weren't vets, but when we told them something was off with our dog, they tended to ignore it. We decided then and there that we wouldn't be going back. We liked the one doctor, but one vet isn't enough to keep us there. We knew we couldn't blame them for Herbie's death, but it was the "straw that broke the camel's back". 
Herbie wasn't the perfect dog, he had his moments, but he was my buddy, my rock, and I still miss him dearly even though a year has passed since his death. 
Pebbles had a quilt made from her bandannas that the groomer gave her when she passed, Herbie had two pillows made one from my mom, and one for me so that we could hug them when we were upset, and upset we often were, but I'll explain that more at a certain betta's "story so far" part. Herbie was our lovable smiling bulldozer who taught my mom and I so much about Pit Bulls and how special a dog he truly was. We were lucky to have him and to have known his love. 
Miss you always, buddy...


----------



## BettaLover1313

*BettaLover1313's Pets: Part III-Renji*

I ended up not changing the water yesterday, however, the boys both got their bloodworm treats since I'd left their "feeding lid" opened all day again, so they'd been hovering near it the whole time I'd been at work >.< I will be changing their water today and then they'll be really happy in getting more bloodworms afterwards. I'm going to try and get Merlin's new silk plant in, and possibly the new heater (half afraid to look at it and find that it's not adjustable).

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Renji

When Herbie was about two or three years old, a new creature appeared in our household, or more specifically, our backyard.
All three of us had been in the living room when we heard a loud "BONG!!!". Mom and I frowned at each other since it sounded like our cellar doors had gotten hit with something, which was extremely odd since we have a fenced in yard. I went outside to investigate and came upon a brown tiger striped cat with white markings on his chin, chest, front feet, back legs, stomach, and tail tip. Unlike the last stray that had come into our yard, the first thing this one did was say "Meow" as I opened the gate. Instead of shooting out of it, this stray rubbed against my legs and allowed me to pet him...I was sold. 
I'd been volunteering at the shelter we'd gotten Herbie from, working with the cats, and I knew that the one in the yard right now was a sweetheart. Dashing back inside I brought my mother out, and the cat was still there. 
Silly me, I asked if we could keep him, and though my mom was wary, she said she'd have to stay somewhere else for the night while we got the necessary items for her. We'd already assumed that the cat was female and we named her Sweetie. 
Sweetie went to AlphaOmega666's house for a night, and we took her back the next day since we had all the necessary items from bowls, to a litter box, to food. My mom had already scheduled a vet appointment for the cat too. So when the cat's vet appointment came around low and behold, our she was actually a he, or more specifically, a neutered male cat.
Back at home, we'd discovered that our cat was a chatter box, meowing for EVERYTHING! We had a dilemma though...what to name him? Sweetie, was more a female name, so we thought and thought, and then I suggested using a character's name from the manga _Bleach_ called Renji, and the name just stuck.
Renji proved to be a bit of an annoyance, especially when he couldn't come upstairs all the time due to the jealous Herbie, who thought all attention belonged to him; but even when he was annoying, Renji was also a sweet heart, lovable, and very silly, and we enjoyed spending time with him in the basement (which is carpeted and really isn't that different from the upstairs). 
Then Herbie passed away, and the cat got free run of the upstairs, boy was he ever happy. I couldn't enjoy his happiness though, only aware that I'd lost my best friend. Even while I was in these dark moods though, Renji would come up to me, lay in my lap, and snuggle, and some of my dark mood would leave while I enjoyed the little, purr-machine in my lap.
Unfortunately, college came along all too quickly, and I would be left with nothing to care for. However, Renji kept my mother sane at home, being her little man around the house, being her shadow, sleeping with her at night, and giving her all the love she needed after Herbie's passing. My mom bonded with the cat, and it's very obvious that he's her cat, but that's fine with me. Renji will still come into my lap and be a little purr-machine, which I love!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Just an extra post from me today since my boys have had an adventurous night and now day. I will say though, if you're tired of reading the sad posts about my pets, I can put a mark to let you know if they're sad or not. Renji's is actually a happy one since he's still with me and my mom in case some of you were wary of reading his :tease:.

Anyway! To Merlin and Dragoon's adventure last night! 

Last night Renji and Lucky were in a playful mood, both were in "pounce mode", the dog pounced on the cat, and then Lucky, being the silly goofball of a dog that he is, followed Renji into my room and I followed them since Renji has started showing interest in my tank again and I didn't want him bothering my fish. Renji decided to hide behind some stuff in my room, but Lucky could still see him. I sat down on my bed to watch the show.

Renji kept preparing to pounce, but Lucky kept moving out of range and I'd watch him settle back down to wait. I called my mom in to watch this (bare in mind that my room was semi-dark). I took my eyes off the cat for a minute to glance at my tank only to see Merlin flaring furiously at both the cat and the dog as if to say "GET OUT!!!" I laughed since I know Merlin has flared at the cat before when the cat was on his eye level, I didn't realize that he did it when he was looking down on him. 

My mom entered the room and Merlin turned his attention to her, flaring still more, then he flared at Dragoon, and then me when I came up to his tank (by now the dog and cat had stopped their antics for the time being). I realized that he'd made a bubble nest upon closer inspection and that's why he was particularly moody. Dragoon had made one as well, but he was his usual hyper self, just swimming all over his tank.

Now for today, the boys are currently sitting in their cups while I test out their new adjustable heater (got one when I noticed the few white spots on Dragoon, but they really are just how the light hits his scales in parts of his tank since I didn't see them at all when I put him in his cup). Anyway, I needed both boys out of the tank since I didn't want to risk boiling them if the heater didn't work as it was supposed to. So far it seems to be doing it's job, I have it set between 82 & 79 degrees just like the boys have been used to with their other heater. 

I also put in Merlin's new silk plant taking out his old plastic one. I hope Merlin isn't too upset by the change of not only his heater (which he liked to lounge on) but his plant too, not to mention that I had to move his little cave around a bit. Hopefully he won't be too upset.

Speaking of upset, Dragoon still hates being confined to his cup (so does Merlin), but he nearly jumped out of it today, and I was so worried that I put the bloodworms containers over half of his hole in the middle of his cup, just enough so that he can't jump out of it, yet can still get air. I can't believe how much he thrashed in his cup though, even Merlin didn't thrash as long as Dragoon did! I couldn't believe how upset he was. I know neither of them likes it, but it's the only place I can put them while I adjust things in their tank/clean their tank. 

Anyway, that should be all for today unless the boys do something else silly today! They'll both be getting bloodworms once they're out of their cups. The good things is, they shouldn't have to put up with the filter like the usually do since I have it running now while they're in their cups .


----------



## BettaLover1313

Two different posts today, one about another of my pets, and then this one that you'll be reading in a second.

Anyway, went with my friend today to our local fish store, and I was blown away by the healthy condition of the fish, especially the bettas (even the ones in the cups, several males were in community tanks with other species including tetras and gouramis). I'm a bit worried though since my friend picked up a gourami and several members have said that gouramis shouldn't be paired with bettas, yet their was a tank with a male betta, dwarf gouramis (which is what my friend picked up) and a couple tetras. The owner seemed really knowledgeable, and he was very helpful when we spoke with him and he knew what he was talking about, he knew that bettas shouldn't be kept in itty bitty bowls, and I'm just very confused all of it right now since I don't want my friend to end up with either of her fish hurt.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*BettaLover1313's Pets: Part IV-Beta*

Forgot in the last post, but my mom has agree with my plan about the one betta at Pet Smart. If that little guy is still there two weeks before I leave for college, I will be getting him, a heater, and a 10 gallon tank to accommodate all three bettas. If he isn't there, I will not be getting another for quite some time, I'm just happy that she agree (even if a bit reluctantly) with the compromise.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Beta

This is a story I've been pretty reluctant to tell, since I realize now after joining this site, that I was terrible owner to this little guy, but he was still special, and I learned from this experience, no matter how short it was.

I tried to raise fish in our classroom, from Greenies from the nearby lake to Mollies, but none of those were successful in high school, and I had help with those tanks too. So when AlphaOmega666 got a betta and told me all the fun she was having, I was skeptical. I mean, yes, fish could be fun to watch, but there was no way her betta was as great as she said.

When I started attending college, I became home sick, I missed my mom, Herbie, and Renji. So before I knew it, I was in Wal-Mart nearest my college, and I grabbed a Betta Bowl (didn't say it's size, I'll give it credit and say it was about .5 gallons--that's giving it credit mind you, I think it's smaller), some blue gems, a little fake corral, and of course, a handsome blue CT with a black face who I fell in love with instantly. All the way back to my dorm, I simply called him betta, so his name became Beta. I set the bowl up on my dorm room desk, and let him acclimate to the water in his cup (I said I knew some things).

So began Beta's time with me. His favorite past time was burrowing under the gems and scaring the crap out of me! Plus, I had to put a barrier over his bowl when I wasn't in the room, since he was a jumper. If I'd been smarter though, I would have realized that he wasn't eating his pellets, he kept taking them, but spitting them out.

I cleaned his water about every other day, and I was very careful with what I did around my desk, but for the most part, he seemed very calm. He even got visitors sometimes, two of my wing mates having bettas, and I'd watch them when they went away for the weekend. 

Then the weekend came about a month after I got him where I needed to head home. I told my room mate to feed him and showed her how easy it was. She was fine with doing the feeding, so I went home happy to see my family.

I came back that Sunday and saw Beta at the bottom of his bowl, a thick coat of white slime covered his body and his eyes were hazy...he was dead. I was heart broken. My Beta was gone! I could tell that my room mate had fed him, I could see pellets in his bowl, I was just so confused as to what had happened. 

I feel bad now at the flushing down the toilet I gave him, but I didn't even think of burying him in a planter and letting a new plant grow. I certainly couldn't dig a hole outside my dorm either. I didn't want another betta, a bit traumatized over the sudden death of my little guy, so I was content to just watch my wing mates' bettas whenever they needed me too. They knew I was a fish nut, heck, I volunteered at a fish hatchery, I couldn't be nuttier.

I still feel a twinge of guilt when I think of all the things that I did wrong for Beta. From the too small bowl, to not realizing that he wasn't eating his pellets, to just about everything I did with him .

S.I.P Beta, you were a great fish and I'm sorry I didn't take the best of care of you.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*BettaLover1313's Pets V-Merlin: His Story So Far*

You know when you say you want another betta? Yeah...I'm regretting saying that since Merlin is sick with something (you can see my post in the Emergencies Diseases forum). Hoping it's just body slime infection and not columnaris. I just don't like seeing him so lethargic and all around sad looking. I can't lose my little guy who's helped me get through so much! I'm not saying in the future I won't get more bettas, but seriously, fate, life whichever of you likes picking on me: Leave my little guy alone; do not take him away from me anytime soon, that's just too cruel, even for you!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(Warning: Bit of foul language)
Merlin

I know many of my friends think me a bit odd for caring and worrying so much over a fish, but hey! I lost Beta very suddenly and I certainly don't want a repeat of that, it was a hard enough blow as it was.

When Herbie passed, I entered a state of depression (though I didn't realize it at at the time). I wanted people to be with me, and I got upset when they didn't seem to want to hang out, yet when I was with people, I wanted to be alone. 

Many nights I cried myself to sleep, unbeknownst to my room mate. There were even times I balled my eyes out only minutes before she returned to the room, but I never showed it. I put on a smile, even though I was broken. I'd lost my best friend after all.

It took several months of constant strain from classes, work, and just my crappy life, but I eventually had an emotional breakdown one morning...I couldn't stop crying no matter how hard I tried, and the words just kept ringing around my head: _I'm a failure, worthless..._. Amazingly, I did call my mother and she reassured me that she was proud of me and everything I'd achieved thus far. Even so, I didn't attend classes that day, and amazingly, my room mate didn't know about my breakdown (I hid in my bed, the top bunk, and managed to keep my breathing normal when she was in the room, I just told her I was ill). 

I'm not sure how I realized it, but I needed something to care for. Sadly, I was limited to either a fish (which I was wary of getting) or a plant. I liked the idea of a plant. I wanted a particular type of cactus (can't even tell you what type, I've only seen some cacti and I like the looked of one in particular). 

So I went to Wal-Mart spontaneously (can't tell you how many days after my break down though), and I went to look at their plants. I was disappointed that they didn't have the cactus type I was looking for. All of theirs were bound to harm a nosey kitty, whereas the type I was looking for hadn't appeared as harsh. (I know some plants are fuzzy with stingers, I wasn't looking for that type either). 

I found myself in the betta section then, and I was determined to take home a fish that was active in his cup, not sickly looking. Beta had left his mark, and I didn't want my inexperience to kill this new fish. I looked through all the bettas, and I was starting to become disheartened, none of the fish seemed very active. That's when I saw this blur of red in one of the cups. Bending down so that I could get a better look, that's when I first saw Merlin. He was full of spunk and life, and I knew that he was the type of fish I was looking for. I grabbed the other items I needed first including a 1 gallon critter carrier, a plastic plant, a moon cave, and some gravel. I walked back over and gently picked him up, but he still went berserk. I wanted a better look at my new friend so I lifted him up to eye level only to see the most pissed off expression a fish has ever given me, if he could speak, I'm pretty sure he would have been saying "WTF?!!!"

I couldn't believe this was the little guy I had picked out. I REALLY liked him now! If that wasn't a sign that he was full of life and spirit, I didn't know what was! I almost named him Hoodoo, having been listening to CCR's "Born on a Bayou" but I thought of the television show, Merlin, and decided that he was like Merlin...guess that made me Arthur...wait a minute!

At my dorm, after acclimating him, I let him out of his cup, and honestly, that first moment of being in his new tank, that's one of the few times he's ever looked extremely happy! He flared up, but not aggressively, and swam around his new, slightly larger home, and I felt really good about bringing him into my life. 

Little did I know, my little guy wasn't as hardy as he seemed.

First he went through a bought with external parasites, then as soon as I took away the aquarium salt, he'd go downhill, lose his color, and that's when I learned that he was the type that needed the salts, and I started to panic. How could he need the salts if they could ruin his kidneys? What was I supposed to do? 

I did find an answer though. I started using the least amount of salt possible, and it worked! As long as a little bit was in the water, Merlin flourished! It was a great relief to me. What would I do without my little glaring betta?

We did have some issues with filters, me learning that long finned bettas did not do well with filters at all, so for awhile, he was filterless when he was in his 3 gallon half-moon tank. Then I purchased him a different tank since I didn't like the half-moon, and to my surprise when I put him in the new 3 gallon, Merlin hadn't liked it much either. Plus, the new filter that came with the tank had a low setting that didn't disturb the water as much, so I could leave it on for short periods of time and Merlin would be fine. 

Things were going fine again at home, since it was summer break, Merlin was no longer in a high traffic area, which he seemed to like, but then I came home one day and he was tremendously happy to see me...too happy. I had a feeling he missed being able to keep an eye on me 24/7, and that's when I bought him a room mate...Dragoon.

Yeah...so maybe I misinterpreted his expression, but he eventually adjusted to Dragoon's presence and he knows he's still the top betta, getting fed first and his treats first, not to mention being greeted first when I enter the room. 

So now we've come full circle, where we're at right now, my lovable grump of a betta ill, and me worried sick that he won't make it. I don't want to lose him. He really gave me the betta bug to begin with, and he's just such a special fish...I know all fish are special, but he's my special little guy and I don't like even thinking that there's a remote chance that he's going to pass anytime soon...


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

I remember those times BettaLover and I know all to well what you have been threw, and as your bestest friend I have faith that Merlin will be just fine and if you start to doubt me remember when you were getting Lucky? I will have faith for the both of us if needed because if two fish that everyone says should not be together are together and are happy and getting along then Merlin will be just fine :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

*BettaLover1313's Pets VI-Lucky: His Story Thus Far*

Merlin perked up a bit after yesterday's water change. Physically he doesn't look any better, but he's moving around more and he doesn't look as pathetic. Waiting to get some more from the one topic I have open before I start any treatments.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Lucky

How to describe this dog...hmmm....well, he's lovable, clingy, bashful, a couch potato with some energy, and just an all around great dog!

I honestly didn't look at Lucky when I first went to the pound. Having done the research, I know that Pit Bulls can get along with other animals, but the fact remains that they are bred to have some animal aggression. I actually was looking at a female "farm dog" as the animal control officer called her. 

I brought my mom along the next time, and she wanted to see the white with brindle spots male...we were sold the minute he came out. Something about him, whether it was the fact that he reminded us of Herbie, or just how sweet and gentle he was, we couldn't stop thinking about him when we went home. He had to pass one more hurdle though-seeing how he reacted with cats. Renji was not going to be put in the basement again, not after a year of being upstairs, and only put downstairs at night since he got up to a lot of mischief then.

Both the female farm dog and the Pit Bull mix passed, leaving us with a hard choice. Which one do we get? Granted, it wasn't too hard after the Pit Bull had leaned against me the previous night of his own accord. It wasn't a "I'm tired" lean, it was a "I'm yours" lean. I came home that day with the Pit Bull mix.

I tried calling him several names we'd come up with the night before: Chance, Buddy, etc. It wasn't until I got to Lucky that his ears perked up and he looked at me. I called his name several times, and it was clear that this dog was to be called Lucky.

My mom and I learned quickly that Lucky was a cowardly puppy. He was scared of things that moved suddenly, new things like new stairs or cars scared him, all around, he wasn't a brave dog. That being said, when he met new people, if they moved to fast, he'd cower a bit, but he didn't bite, and once they started petting him, Lucky thought that they were his new best friends. The best part? He got along with Renji, wanting to play with the cat (Renji doesn't typically like playing with Lucky though, every once in awhile though). 

Car rides are something he will do, but Lucky gets a bit motion sick, much to my disbelief after having a dog that loved riding in the car. I did find that if he hasn't eaten, he tends to enjoy the rides more though, and he absolutely LOVES going to Pet Smart and getting to waddle around the store with me when I pick up items for the fish, cat, or him. People always comment on how: beautiful, handsome, or pretty he is, and people DO recognize him as a Pit Bull mix too, but they don't care, which makes me even happier.

As I mentioned above, Lucky is pretty clingy, and he has destroyed much of our house items in the beginning including my MP3 player that had been in my computer bag (amazingly, he didn't destroy that)! He's slowly getting over his separation anxiety, and he let's you know how much he missed you when he greets you at the door, whining and tail wagging as he tries to sniff you all over while also trying to lick you if you bend down to pet him. 

When we took him to the vet the first time, she estimated that Lucky is about a year old (kind of creepy how we seem to get dogs around the same age as the number of months the previous one has been gone from our lives). He was neutered at the vet's as well, luckily a grant paid for most of his surgery from the pound for our county.

Though not completely trained in many areas, Lucky is very smart and looks to me or my mom to see what we're trying to get him to do. We're still working on his pulling, but he now has a harness making it easier to control (tried a gentle leader but he scratched himself up pretty badly trying to get it off and I didn't want him to do that again). 

He's a really sweet dog whom I love very much. My mom has even told me that when I do move out, I'm to take him with me, making him my dog. I can kind of understand her thinking, she's become a bit of a cat person since she spent so much time with Renji, and I'm actually really happy she'll let me take him with me whenever I do move out. He tends to stay near me more and, I hate to say it, listens to me more than my mom too; behaving more when I'm at home while he tries to get away with things when she's by herself with him. 

All in all, I love this adorable pooch, who didn't fill any of the holes the last ones left, he just made his own little place in my heart and eased the pain of not having a wet-nosed, loving friend in my life.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*BettaLover1313's Pets VII-Dragoon: His Story So Far & End of BettaLover1313 Pets*

Merlin is looking much better today after giving him the treatments recommended by those who posted in my forum topic. Thanks again to everyone who posted and helped me out! :yourock: I had to fast him today though after noticing that his belly was a bit swollen, and it's almost back down to it's normal size. May have to have a fast day every week. Dragoon still seems to be doing really well, so I'm happy that he's still healthy and that Merlin seems to be on the path to recovery!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Dragoon

You all know that Merlin gave me the fish equivalent of "I miss seeing you all the time, I'm feeling lonely!" 

So to Pet Smart I went with my friend AlphaOmega666, and she picked out Sushi, while I was severely torn. The betta I really wanted I thought was injured (you all know that story, if not, I'm sure you'll see it one or two pages back), another was a beautiful blue and white betta, and then AlphaOmega666 showed me Dragoon, and I was torn between the two bettas. What decided it was that the blue and white flared at Dragoon, who was oblivious to this fact and swimming around happily. He was the type of betta that could get along with Merlin. The two wouldn't flare too much at each other, and that's what I wanted.

Sure enough, I brought him home, set him up in quarantine in his little 1 gallon critter carrier, and while Merlin flared away, Dragoon simply lounged on the leaf hammock he'd been given and enjoyed all the space he'd been given. What really made that moment special was he looked me in the eye and had a look that said "Thank you".

As he adjusted to his quarantine tank, he did flare back at Merlin every now and then, but most of the time, he just ignored Merlin. Merlin, of course, gave me an accusatory glare of "This isn't what I meant/wanted!!!"

By the end of the week though, both boys were in their separated 5.5 gallon tank, and though they can see blurs of each other, they really don't flare much at all. (Dragoon seems to think flaring means "I'm happy to see you" or "Feed me now!"). 

In the 5.5 gallon I soon learned the real difference between long fins and plakats...plakats are little torpedoes!!! No longer was Dragoon a lazy, lie in the hammock fish. With all the room he had, he shot around his tank and only stopped to come to the front and say hello whenever I entered the room. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, this is the last one of my pets past and present. I dearly miss those that have passed, but take joy from the love I receive from all my current pets.


----------



## Huffle Puffles

I'm glad that Merlin is feeling better! <3


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> I'm glad that Merlin is feeling better! <3


Thanks! I'm very relieved that he's perking up and looking better! He just won't like the 100% water changes every day since both him and Dragoon put up a fuss today.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Ugh!!! I wake up this morning, Merlin is back to being bloated, and some of his scales were starting to rise T-T. Why? Just why?!

Went to the store with AlphaOmega666 and bought Omega One Betta Buffet for my boys (no more flakes for them) and some General Cure API in case the Epsom Salts that I had at home don't work. 

Dragoon has been isolated in a one gallon tank since he hasn't been showing any signs of sickness (hoping it stays that way) while Merlin, who was also looking like he had some white/grayish slime on him got the 5.5 gallon all to himself with the heater. 

Dragoon loved the pellets...Merlin is being finicky. He will spit them out and then he'll realize that that's all he's getting and eat it then. Really hoping he gets better. He does have an appetite, he's just being picky.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*It's All About the Poo*

Okay! You'll all be relieved to hear that Merlin was just constipated, the epsom salts helped him to poo, so I was actually very happy to find a big surprise on the top of Merlin's cave (I think he heard me when I was saying I needed to see his poop when he was in his cup). 

Yeah, this is what I found this morning.









Fed both boys a couple pellets (twice now, and last time for today) and Dragoon just crunches away at them happily, while Merlin spits them out, realizes that he wants it, and swims after the falling morsel, then spits it out again, and repeats the process until it's on the bottom of his tank, then he will lose interest. If he doesn't eat them tomorrow morning, may try cutting the pellets in half (they're really small so I don't know why he's being so picky). 

Merlin was much better this morning, flaring at his reflection, and his pectoral fins were actually un-clamped. Hoping he's feeling better and really on the mend now. Just in case, him and Dragoon are both back in the 5.5 gallon tank and in the epsom salt for one more day. (Dragoon's stomach looked a little big, so it's why he's going back in too. His poo was okay since he pooped in his cup while I was cleaning the tank XD).

Well, I'll be heading off to work soon, but before that I need to let the boys into their tank! I'll try to update tomorrow!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

*pouts and mumbles* SEE I TOLD YOU he will be fine. :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

*pokes AO* Shush! If I didn't worry it wouldn't be fine! It's a combination of the two!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

*crosses arms* I just have enough faith for the both of us lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

Yes you do lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

Day 5 of the heat treatment for the external parasites. Both boys are doing well. Merlin is perking up more and more everyday while Dragoon is still his usual happy self. Both boys are currently acclimating to their latest water change, no epsom salt this time so we'll see how Merlin does.

Good news, I think Merlin is eating the pellets, he just seemingly likes scavenging for them on the bottom. Dragoon still eats them with no problem, crunching away (first time I heard it was yesterday when I fed them in their cups XD. 

Hoping to go to Pet Smart tomorrow once I know my pay check went through to get Merlin a new swim through ornament (other one smelled like paint -.-) and then on Saturday I hope to get Dragoon a new silk plant from a different store that sells a wider variety of them. 

Hoping that there are no surprises either when I come home after work or wake up tomorrow morning. Not sure how much more worrying I can take!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

Glad to hear that Merlin is doing better Good Luck!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Thanks! May have to put aquarium salt in if this slime isn't completely gone by Day 7 (so basically two days from now). Merlin does not like being left in the dark, but I keep telling him that it's so he can get better. Dragoon doesn't seem to really care so long as he gets fed. 

Got a new decoration for Merlin's side, so we'll see how it does after being washed in warm water and left to sit in a bit of water while I clean the tank/change water in a little bit here. If it smells like paint, it's going in the trash and I'll just get a different decoration from a different pet store tomorrow. 

Cute thing happened this morning with Merlin who woke up when I did while Dragoon was sound asleep on the suction cup of his leaf hammock (I kid you not, it was the suction cup not the leaf part!). Both were adorable looking!

I'm also finding it a bit funny as to how much interest my mom has been taking in my boys. She'll visit them whenever she goes in my room, and she's paying enough attention to them to notice the difference in Merlin's color/physical appearance! She even said it looked like he was perking up; with his fins slowing un-clamping and his color going back to its rich color. 

Anyway, that's all from me until the next time!


----------



## BettaLover1313

<Rant>

*Grumbles* Found a wire in Merlin's silk plant decoration so now I need two silk plants from the other pet store, and I shall be diligent in looking for plastic parts/possible wires! I'm tired of having to replace decorations!

</Rant>


Funny moment of the day:

*Both Dragoon and Merlin are in their cups as BE1313 cleans the tank/changes water*
BE1313: *feeds Dragoon a pellet then feeds Merlin a pellet*
Dragoon: *crunch, crunch, swallow* More?
Merlin: *let's the pellet sink to the bottom then gulps it down* Meh!
BE1313: *shakes head at Merlin and feeds both bettas another pellet*
Dragoon: *munch, crunch, swallow* More?!
BE1313: *looks away from Merlin, hears a crunch; whips around to look at Merlin* "Did you just eat your pellet right away?
Merlin: *looks innocent* Nope!
BE1313: *frowns, and feeds each betta one last pellet*
Dragoon: *crunch, crunch, crunch, swallow* More!!!
Merlin: *sees BE1313 watching & ignores pellet*
BE1313: *smirks and pretends to look away from Merlin*
Merlin: *falls for ploy & takes pellet*
BE1313: HA!!!
Merlin: -.- I hate you...*swallows pellet*


----------



## BettaLover1313

Merlin is definitely eating his pellets now, which I'm very happy about. He doesn't spit them out anymore! :-D

Sadly, exhaustion won out after a long day of shopping for fish supplies, and dress(es) to wear to a wedding that I'll be going to in two weeks, so the boys got about a 90-95% water change, and no ornaments and gravel cleaned . 

Good news though; both my boys got new silk plants, and the best part...they're completely wire free!!! I did have to buy a different swim-through decoration for Merlin though since the one from PetSmart smelled like paint after soaking :roll:. So right now his new decoration is soaking just to be on the safe side. Both boys are currently investigating their new plants, and I know that they'll both like them since they're similar to the old plants they used to have (minus being plastic).


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

That is good you found things that you need for the tank...... *re reads it* okay that looks right I now have one functioning brain cell!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

Lol and the part with You and Merlin lol well Merlin is Merlin


----------



## BettaLover1313

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> Lol and the part with You and Merlin lol well Merlin is Merlin


Merlin is Merlin about sums him up lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

Merlin is looking much better today. His fins are almost completely un-clamped and he's been feeling good enough to flare again today! He definitely is liking the pellets now, and he's almost as bad as Dragoon when it comes to me feeding them. Neither of them is going to like me tomorrow when I have them fast.

Did about a 90% water change again today, I feel bad not doing a complete change for a second day in a row. Tomorrow the tank and decor will get a good wash. 

I had an assistant today while changing the water; Lucky decided that he wanted to help by walking back and forth with me between my room and the bathroom as I lugged water between the two rooms. It was very cute!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Day 9 of Heat Treatment (more for myself to know than anything else XD)

I think we've just a bit more to go before Merlin is completely un-clamped! :redyay: I raised the temperature slightly to try and get more towards an accurate reading. I don't quite want to hit the 89, but I just might since Merlin still has a few things at the very end of tail that I can't tell if it's his slime coat coming off or the parasites...hoping the latter. Both him and Dragoon have calmed down when they get put in their cups thanks to the Stress Coat. Neither boy was very happy today though due to it being their fast day. Tomorrow they'll be happy again though since their feeding will resume!

Lucky has decided that walks are the most amazingly, superb, wonderful spectacular things ever invented to the point of as soon as my mother leaves for work he must wake me by whining and then proceed to whine at me until I eat, dress, and take him for a walk. He's slowly learning about walking nicely, but he does still pull. I can't imagine how walks would be without the harness though! I'm just happy that I can take him for a reasonable walk without too much trouble.

I'm very excited for tomorrow since two friends of mine that I haven't seen for awhile will be over for most of the day! I just have to survive my four hour shift at work, first XD! Also very excited for Thursday when I get to visit AO and see how her two fishies Sushi and Ali are doing :-D


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Great to read that Merlin is feeling better! I find myself giggling and going "ohhhh Merlin!" when I read about his antics. :grin: Hope to see some pictures when they're all healed up and maybe one of this precious Lucky!


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Pictures of the Furry Pets (Past & Present)*

So I'm a bit off schedule thanks to having to work an extra hour at work (guess it was technically my choice, but I couldn't leave them when the lunch hour rush came in), so before I give an update on the betta boys, I figured I'd let you all enjoy some pictures!

Pebbles:
Sorry, none of her are on the computer & I don't have a scanner :/
The below image is pretty much how her body looked but she had half-floppy ears (we always called her "airplane ears") and she was more brown in color.









Herbie:

















Renji:

























Lucky:

























As you can see, all of them were/are adorable!


----------



## Huffle Puffles

OMG! So cute!!! All of them! Renji has the most adorable/mischievous little face  And Lucky, well, if he's missing, you might wanna check my house  his eyes just scream "love me!"


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> OMG! So cute!!! All of them! Renji has the most adorable/mischievous little face  And Lucky, well, if he's missing, you might wanna check my house  his eyes just scream "love me!"


I will know where to look now if Lucky goes missing! LOL! Thank you for the compliments to them! You got Renji to a "T"! He's a mischievous little thing, but my mom and I love him!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Day 10 of heat treatment

So Merlin and Dragoon are currently acclimating to the water temperature just to be safe. I shall be releasing them after this post so they'll be happy. Both have been eating well, and Merlin has definitely, completely un-clamped. I'm starting to wonder about his tail type again since he looks more like a spade tail again, but I'll wait till he's better and can flare at me in the light before I take a picture. 
I had two assistants today! Renji & Lucky! Renji entertained me while I was cleaning the gravel by pouncing on his tail. Lucky walked back and forth with me a couple times while I was changing water before he and the cat decided that they wanted to play and scared the crap out of me by doing some of their running around play. I got accusatory stares when I brought it to a halt, but Lucky doesn't know his own strength some days and the cat can get pretty rough with this claws! Both were okay though, so all was well!

Funny Moment of the Day:
BE1313: *cleaning the tank and starting to wash the gravel, spots a small piece of gravel at the top* How did that get up there?
BE1313: *tries to get the gravel off* Why won't this come off?!
BE1313: *actually touches gravel...it's not gravel* Ew! Betta poop!
Merlin & Dragoon: *snickering in their cups* We got her!!! That will show her to put us in these tiny things!!! :twisted:


----------



## BettaLover1313

Day 11 of Heat Treatment

So it would see the boys are just shedding their slime coats along with the parasites, which is good to know that they're getting rid of them, even Dragoon is shedding, so that means they were effecting him, even if not as drastically as Merlin in the beginning. :-( All that said, at least the treatment really seems to be working, and I'm glad I raised the tank temperature a degree yesterday! 

Both boys are irritated with me since I haven't fed them their second meal yet. I figured that they could wait until I cleaned their tank and they finished acclimating to the temperature (which is the same as their cups, so they should be fine to let out once I finish this post). So they'll be happy once they get their pellets. 

This morning started off pretty rough since Lucky refuses to let me sleep in once my mom leaves for work since he thinks I should just get out of bed and walk him. Much to his dismay, I tend to do other things, so he'll whine until I take him for one (heaven help us when it rains or is too hot!!!)! Wasn't exactly happy with how he walked on the leash today since he was pulling...A LOT! At the end, though, he did slow down and walk nicely beside me, so I still have hope that he'll get the gist of how he should walk.

Renji's been up to no good today. He tried to pounce on me at one point but I noticed that he hadn't walked past the recliner and, sure enough, he was crouched, waiting to see my feet with his big anime eyes! He was very surprised when I caught him in the act! :lol:


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

Don't Tell me Lucky destryed the harness already lol and that darn cat lol oh and when I went to pick up my Zac from football practice today I saw a little girl with a hand made sign  oh how I wish I could have gotten the kitten she was selling the look on her face when I drove past killed me! But after the Renji (I can pronounce his name I just cant spell it BL) inncodent *glares at BL* I wont push it lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> Don't Tell me Lucky destryed the harness already lol and that darn cat lol oh and when I went to pick up my Zac from football practice today I saw a little girl with a hand made sign  oh how I wish I could have gotten the kitten she was selling the look on her face when I drove past killed me! But after the Renji (I can pronounce his name I just cant spell it BL) inncodent *glares at BL* I wont push it lol



This is why you can't skim posts :lol:! Lucky hasn't destroyed his harness, he loves going for walks and will actually sit to have it put on! Probably for the best that you didn't get the kitten, I know how much resistance it takes though! You spelled Renji's name right :-D.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

lol I was makeing sure the harness survived lol and It took A LOT of self controll expecualy the little girls face! That is what killed me. And THANK EZIO I spelled Renji's name right!


----------



## BettaLover1313

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> lol I was makeing sure the harness survived lol and It took A LOT of self controll expecualy the little girls face! That is what killed me. And THANK EZIO I spelled Renji's name right!


:lol: I shall thank Ezio! Oh! Check your text messages, it regards tomorrow!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

lol my phone is on charge and I will not take it off charged till it is done chargeing lol send me a pm lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

All right, I'll PM you in a sec!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Day 12 of Heat Treatment

Well...I'll admit that I slacked off today...I didn't change Merlin & Dragoon's water . I figured that since I was just so worn out and that they'd been going through so many water changes that all of us could use a break...probably not my brightest idea and I'll be whining about it tomorrow, but for today I know I'm grateful for the break and I think my boys are too.

Got to visit with AOW today and got things squared away for my upcoming trip to Texas where I'll be gone for a week. Merlin and Dragoon are going to be very perplexed! Don't worry about updates though, I made her promise to post in here every day while I'm away about the boys ;-).

Not much else to report. Merlin was flaring at Renji and Lucky when they were playing in my room. Both boys are looking good, Dragoon is shedding less and so is Merlin. Hopefully, my lack of energy today doesn't make them go back to looking the way they did a couple days ago with how much they were shedding their slime coats.

9:05 a.m. is apparently the time to walk the dog. From that exact time on wards Lucky will whine at me until I take him for a walk! Today he was better with the pulling, but I know as soon as I take him on a new route he'll be pulling again for that first time.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Day 13 of Heat Treatment

Well...I knew I'd regret not changing the water yesterday-don't fret! Merlin and Dragoon are both fine, and both are actually happily swimming around their tank after getting a bloodworm for their patience while I cleaned their tank. I realized, though, that tomorrow I will be unable to clean their tank, since I will be gone most of the day at the Illinois Railway Museum with my uncle, and then we'll be going out to supper later, so unless we get back early (VERY unlikely), they will not get a water either . 

In other news, Renji jumped up near the tank again, though I didn't realize it until I was dumping out the old water. I found one of my figurines off it's stand and my Stablemate Breyer Horse model, dubbed "Toby" on the floor, and I know I didn't knock it over, so the only culprit is the cat! Hopefully he was just looking at the fish and not thinking about trying to have sushi.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Day 15 of Heat Treatment

Well...I've been really lazy, I'm not going to lie. Between yesterday's all-day out at the railway museum, and today me just being plain tired from lack of sleep, the poor boys haven't had their tank water changed in two days, and I feel really bad about it :-(. Merlin looks a little more clamped again, but otherwise happy, and Dragoon is his usual self, zipping around his side of the tank and constantly asking me every time I'm in the room, "Food?" (No, seriously, that's the expression he gives!)

So, we'll back-track a bit to yesterday!

I had a great time at the railway museum! I got to see many old time trolleys, cars, trains (particularly my favorite steam engines), got to ride in an antique railway car, an old-time trolley, not to mention I got to see the Nebraska Zephyr pulled out of the barn and even got to walk through the cars (not the engine though :-(). If anyone's interested, I can post pictures, but you'll have to let me know!

Merlin and Dragoon got extra pellets since my mom didn't want to fiddle with trying to get just six of the tiny pellets for them (three each) :roll:. Luckily, they have their fasting day tomorrow (looks at date) today!

Also, the boys had fun flaring at my uncle (who went with me to the museum), and spent the night in my room. MY GOODNESS did those two go insane flaring at him every time he was near their tank! You'd think they hadn't seen other people near their tank before...now I'm wondering how they're going to do in my dorm room :crazy:!


Now onto today! Yesterday...whatever! I'm considering it yesterday (7/28/2013)!!! :checkedout:

The boys have been very excited to see me every time I walk into the room. I'm not sure if it's due to my absence yesterday, if they're just hungry, or what! But they were doing their happy dances every time I entered the room! I hope they're not lost when I go to Texas for several days! 

Tomorrow...today..whatever--they're getting their tank cleaned and water completely changed. If Merlin doesn't perk up by tomorrow, I may have to put in the little amount of aquarium salt again, even though I was hoping to get him off of it . Oh well, I knew he was a special fish, and if he needs the extra care, so be it! I want him and Dragoon to be around for awhile!

After all these water changes, I've come to the conclusion that the 5.5 gallon is enough for me; at least for now. I can't see trying to clean a 10 gallon tank at college, especially when I know that I'm going to have difficulties just cleaning my 5.5 there.


In puppy related news:

Lucky decided that he didn't like my computer mouse. My scrolling button now stops whenever I try to scroll up :frustrated:. He's destroyed my MP3 player, my computer bag, my sneakers, the couch, the recliner, his first harness, and many, many other things in his separation anxiety. My mom and I are both hoping the trip to Texas cures him of it when he realizes that we were gone for several days, yes, but that we still came back. I'm also hoping he doesn't go on a food strike while he's boarded. Part of me doesn't want to go on the trip just because I know he's going to be upset about his being left at a kennel. We'll see how things go either way!

That's all from me, I'll post tomor...later today and update on how the boys are doing after their water change.


----------



## Huffle Puffles

LOL, too funny that the boys are so protective of their homes whenever a stranger comes near. Guess that shows how much they like them! ^_^

I don't know if you've ever seen those Kong toys for dogs, but they say they are a great tool to help with chewing issues cause they help relieve boredom and they are supposed to be super durable! You stuff some sorta treat inside and the dog has to chew to work it out.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> LOL, too funny that the boys are so protective of their homes whenever a stranger comes near. Guess that shows how much they like them! ^_^
> 
> I don't know if you've ever seen those Kong toys for dogs, but they say they are a great tool to help with chewing issues cause they help relieve boredom and they are supposed to be super durable! You stuff some sorta treat inside and the dog has to chew to work it out.


He has toys to play with including a KONG ball, several Nylabones (super chewers) and an everlasting treat (yeah-no!) toy (toy is everlasting!). We put treats in those and he'll ignore them, chewing on other things instead.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Day 16 of Heat Treatment

Wow! Today has been one heck of a day, and it's not even over yet!!!

First thing that happened today was that Lucky has decided that he's a cat. I found him on the end table that the cat usually sits on, and he wasn't just half-way on like normal, oh no! He's standing on it and he actually tried to bring his bone up there to chew on it!









The culprit caught in the act!!! (Yes that's my car out the window. Pay no attention to the gold thing!)

Later, the cat decided he had to do something out of the ordinary.

BL1313 & Lucky: *outside in the yard*
Renji: "I'm going outside!" *hurries to door as he hears the gate open*
BL1313: "Lucky! Inside!"
Lucky: "Okay, okay"
Renji: *sees open door and starts to saunter out* :BIGcool:
BL1313: "NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!" *shoves cat back in*
Renji: WHAT IS THE MEANING OF THIS?!!! *stalks away to sulk in Mom's bedroom*
Lucky: *oblivious to it all*

Now to update on the fish: Dragoon is doing well, though he still has problems figuring out how the cup works: taking out of the tank-Nope, not going in the cup! & putting back in the tank-Nope, not going in the tank! :roll: 
Merlin is just being Merlin, and he's looking much better! I shall show you pictures later of how he looked when he was sick and how he looks now. I have to get ready for work though, so until later tonight...okay...fine! EARLY tomorrow!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Day 18 of Heat Treatment

All right! So I missed a day, so sorry! I've had 5-midnight shifts & Lucky has woken me up early after these shifts, so I was trying to make up my sleep...didn't happen, and I'm leaving at 5:30am today for Texas, so no sleep for me until I'm in the car, so until then...!

I'm already missing Lucky and Renji, who are currently being boarded. I'm hoping Lucky's all right since he has separation anxiety and abandonment issues :-(. Renji I'm not too worried about since he's been boarded before and was fine.

AOW will be at my house sometime tomorrow to start house sitting/watching my fish, who I will worry about also simply because I can ! 

Anyway, today didn't start off well with Lucky yanking his leash out of my hand! That dog scared the pants off me!!! Luckily, Lucky went straight to my car. I honestly hate to think what would have happened if my car hadn't been there, since a car had been driving past as Lucky ran to my car... Lucky did get his walk though, and he was very happy. Even at the kennel he was happy, though I don't think he realized that we were leaving him there; he was just happy to see people. 

Merlin is still shedding a bit of his slime coat, so I'm hoping that later today he won't be shedding anymore, but if he still is I left instructions for AOW to follow . Dragoon is still doing well, though the bugger tried to bite me today once I let him out of his cup :roll:.

So, anyway, to Merlin pictures!

Before He Got Sick:









Sick Merlin :-









Now:








(Yeah, it's blurry since he was moving around) 

As you can see, not quite back up to being his old self, but we're getting there.  Hopefully he'll continue to get better while I'm away on vacation!

I've decided to take my laptop with me, so I will be checking in on this journal (not necessarily posting), so you may still hear from me yet!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

UPDATE : Merlin and Dragoon,

So after arriving at BL's house today (granted a little late) I walked over to the fish to see how they were doing. . . . . . . . . . I was full on flaired at by both Merlin and Dragoon. Granted I redemed myself a bit by feeding them and I am so glad they are not on hunger strike right now! but as I go to clean their tank this scenario played out:

AOW: Ok Merlin into the cup! 

Merlin: Ok *swims in*

AOW: Ok Dragoon your turn

Dragoon: Nope *swims away*

*Few minutes later*

AOW: I am texting your mother right now so if you dont want her upset with you, you will get into the cup!

Dragoon: Fine *swims into the cup*


P.S. I Will post pictures soon i just have to make room on my cell phone for them!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

UPDATE: It is day 20 of the heat treatment and Merlin is looking a lot better! And Merlin and Dragoon miss their mommy and I KNOW this by what happend today when I feed them supper.

AOW: Supper Time *three pellets each*

Merlin: *Spits his out*

Dragoon: *Spits his out as well*

AOW: She will be home in a few days eat or I will tell her!

Merlin & Dragoon: Both Eat

AOW: Thank You.........Spoiled rotten fish

Merlin & Dragoon:* Flairs*

AOW: Ok I take it back!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lol those are my boys! They BOTH spat out their pellets?! That's like Merlin, but certainly not like Dragoon! Glad that you got them to eat though!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Oh, and AOW, it's only day 19 (tomorrow will be day 20!)


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

:shock: what was yesterday?!?!?!?! Doesnt that count as day 19?????


----------



## Huffle Puffles

LOL, I love the Dragoon and Merlin show! Those two are QUITE the characaters! :lol:


----------



## BettaLover1313

Two days ago (when I posted in the morning) was Day 18, yesterday was Day 19, and today is Day 20 ;3

@Huffle Puffles-Yes they are! AOW is getting to experience what I sometimes go through every day! Granted, her two are characters all by themselves with the antics they've been getting into, at least the last time I saw Sushi and Ali they were up to no good lol!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

Sushi and Ali are still up to no good and drat more time with that gravil lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

You still need to post some pics of my boys lol! Oh! My mom called the kennel and Lucky is doing well, didn't say much about the cat XD.


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Glad to read Lucky is doing well at the kennel


----------



## BettaLover1313

Yep! The guy on the phone said he thought Lucky was really sweet, the only thing they've noticed is that he cowers when the other dogs bark, but it probably reminds him of the pound .


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Awww, yea  Hopefully he'll get used to it enough try to ignore it in a day or two though.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Before I forget, I entered an old picture of Merlin in "The Grumpy Betta Contest" Fitting don't you think?


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> Awww, yea  Hopefully he'll get used to it enough try to ignore it in a day or two though.


Hopefully, apparently he's started eating all his food at meal times, so that's a relief!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

BettaLover1313 said:


> You still need to post some pics of my boys lol! Oh! My mom called the kennel and Lucky is doing well, didn't say much about the cat XD.



Yea the closed early when I tryed to go see them so it is glad to hear that he is good (both of them) and I did see Lucky when I drive past he is mostly on the side of the kennels (where they let them out to play that yard BL) And you will have to read my messsage to you!


----------



## BettaLover1313

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> Yea the closed early when I tryed to go see them so it is glad to hear that he is good (both of them) and I did see Lucky when I drive past he is mostly on the side of the kennels (where they let them out to play that yard BL) And you will have to read my messsage to you!


You sent me a message?!!! :shock:


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

Here is the best pic of Merlin I could Get .......... Here is what happend when i tryed to get a pic of Dragoon

AOW: Dragoon your turn for a pic!

Dragoon: Nope not on your life! *Hides in cave*

AOW: *Puts down cell phone*

Dragoon: *Comes out*

AOW: I hate you (KIDDING BL KIDDING)


----------



## BettaLover1313

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> Here is the best pic of Merlin I could Get .......... Here is what happend when i tryed to get a pic of Dragoon
> 
> AOW: Dragoon your turn for a pic!
> 
> Dragoon: Nope not on your life! *Hides in cave*
> 
> AOW: *Puts down cell phone*
> 
> Dragoon: *Comes out*
> 
> AOW: I hate you (KIDDING BL KIDDING)


Oh just get a picture of the little bugger (I say that fondly) as he's shooting around lol.

As I said, I think Merlin got stuck in that stupid log swim-through, so just remove it and do as I said in the PM. I'm not mad, and if it's anybody's fault, it's mine, since I've been wary of that swim-through, but I let it stay in his tank. Luckily, Mr. I-Like-Swimming-Through-Small-Holes (did that with his last swim through) got out and wasn't stuck unable to get air. Just keep an eye on him, make sure he eats, and keep up the water changes. Again, not mad at you, mad at myself for my own stupidity!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

This will cheer us up when i removed that log swim threw thing this is what happened:

Scene Set: Merlin and Dragoon both made a bubble nest and now I have to remove the log swim threw thing End Scene set

AOW: *Takes item out and accidentally destroys the rather large bubble nest* Oppsy

Merlin: HOW DARE YOU *flairs up* YOU KNOW HOW HARD I WORKED ON THAT I SHOULD COME OUT OF THIS TANK AND BITE YOU!

AOW: Sorry Sorry Orders from Mommy not my fault you got brave and swam through!

Dragoon: *Laughing his fins off*


----------



## BettaLover1313

For those that don't understand the brave comment, it takes Merlin several days before he will thoroughly investigate his new decorations. It took him three days before he got up the courage to check out his Moon Cave when I first bought him!

Wait, I thought he made the bubble nest before he tore his fins? Wow! He was feeling really good about himself! *shakes head and mutters affectionately, "Dummy!"* 

You did remove the swim-through log and not his floating log...right?


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

lol lets just say the log at the bottom of the tank so we dont get confused and yes i did. And i did not notice the bubble nest till i took the log at the bottom of the tank out he is still mad at me XD


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

FINNALY a good pic of the boys!


----------



## BettaLover1313

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> lol lets just say the log at the bottom of the tank so we dont get confused and yes i did. And i did not notice the bubble nest till i took the log at the bottom of the tank out he is still mad at me XD


Yeah! That one! Good!

lol, I bet he is. He gets mad at me when I do that!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

*Head in hands* Sad part is I flaired back!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Oooh! You actually got a decent picture of Dragoon!

Merlin...Merlin...Merlin...you make me want to cry . Why do you have an obsession with small holes, just why?!!! No more small holes ever again! Nope! When I get back I'm getting you a rock swim-through from the local fish store! Those had NO SMALL HOLES! NOT A ONE!!! HA! :twisted: Until then, you'll have to deal without having a swim through again :roll:. I'm glad to see that he is letting his fins stay out though and not looking clamped (wishes rips weren't there though but that was my fault ).


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

If only you could make one out of clay that you can have the size of hole that you want and one that is safe for him


----------



## BettaLover1313

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> If only you could make one out of clay that you can have the size of hole that you want and one that is safe for him


At the one place we go to, they have nice rock ones with large holes! I shall point them out to you the next time we go there (maybe Tuesday after I get off work at noon or Wednesday when I have the day off?)


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

i am working those days and I know I pointed this out to you in the PM but Merlin kind of looks like a shark in the last photo i posted


----------



## BettaLover1313

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> i am working those days and I know I pointed this out to you in the PM but Merlin kind of looks like a shark in the last photo i posted


When do you work those days? Maybe we could go before or after you work?

Yes he does, must have heard me say that I was excited for Shark Week :roll:


----------



## BettaLover1313

I keep looking at the pictures of Merlin's fins and wondering, "Why?! Just why?" *smacks head against desk*


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

So I had to destroy Merlin AND Dragoon's bubble nest today and after getting glared and flaird at I left for a family reuinion and had fun. The boys had their supper and are fine (grumbles about Merlin flaring at me again)


----------



## BettaLover1313

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> So I had to destroy Merlin AND Dragoon's bubble nest today and after getting glared and flaird at I left for a family reuinion and had fun. The boys had their supper and are fine (grumbles about Merlin flaring at me again)


At least he's still flaring! You can probably turn on his and Dragoon's light again on their tank. 

Wedding was fun! The bride and groom seemed to have a grand time (even if the groom did get initiation by fire-aka all my male cousins danced with him when people could dance with the bride and groom, and my mom and I had a good time, as did my grandparents! So we'll be on our way back, starting this morning and ending sometime tomorrow evening...that is if all of us make it to Missouri XD.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

Alive you forgot the word alive! And boys are fine moody at me but fine :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

Yes lol, and alive! Glad to hear the boys are still doing well!

So...if you guys couldn't tell from my avatar, I really LOVE Shark Week on Discovery Channel! I decided to use a picture of Dragoon, which I'll probably change to one of him flaring once Shark Week is over, but for now, that will be my avatar . Anyone else a Shark Week Geek?

Anywho! In Missouri for the night and will get home sometime tomorrow evening. I can't wait to see Merlin & Dragoon, not to mention seeing Renji and Lucky the following day!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Back from Texas!!!! (Since last night) Boy where the boys happy to see me! They did their happy dances and Dragoon begged for food (AOW informed me that they had been fed already). It was nice getting to see my boys again, and even better to see how much Merlin's fins had healed already compared to the pictures of when he first tore them.

My mom and I picked up the dog and cat, and while Renji pretended to be annoyed with us, Lucky seemed to think that he wasn't going home. It wasn't until I was two blocks away from the house, that he got excited, and he's been ecstatic to be home. I think this has increased his separation anxiety though, since every time I've left the house today he's whined and tried to follow me out :-?. Hoping that he'll settle down soon though, and come to understand that this is his forever home. Renji eventually came to say that he was happy to see us and glad to be home by cuddling and being friendly. Lucky has stayed in the same room as us ever since he's been home, and I intend to spend the night with him on the couch .

Today was a fasting day much to Merlin and Dragoon's disbelief, and unfortunately, I didn't get a chance to change their water today due to how busy I've been. Both seem happy though, and it's been nice to see Merlin flaring and patrolling his side of the tank like he did before he got the external parasites. Both have been making bubble nests too :redyay::blueyay:.

Got to see the horses I work with today, holding Peek-a-Boo and Genuine while they got their hooves trimmed and shod. Also fed them all, and learned that the owner intends to sell Zip, the horse I ride, but I understand that Zip isn't as broke as he'd like and it's not worth the risk and possible harm to him, me, and Zip if he were to go into a bucking fit while on a trail ride. Speaking of which, the current plan is to go on a trail ride on Sunday, but it all depends on how Zip behaves on Saturday if I can ride him before work and see how he handles. It also depends on how the owner is feeling since he's been a bit ill recently. Hoping I can go on Sunday, but we'll see.

I shall try to put up some pictures of the horses since I haven't talked much about them on here, but they're as big a part of my life as my own animals.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Lucky's been behaving himself so far, walking nicely on our walk today and he even learned how to play fetch while he was being boarded (didn't understand the concept before), and he hasn't been bothering the cat very much. I'm sure all of that will change once I post XD. I did spend the night with him on the couch, and I know he appreciated it since he spent most of the night next to me.

The betta boys are doing good. Merlin's swimming happily around, even with his torn fins, and Dragoon is his usual self :blueyay:.

Yeah, not much to report today, been lazy :/.


----------



## BettaLover1313

So, we'll first start off with Lucky... 

While walking today, something spooked him. I don't know if it was the truck that went past, someone moving behind the glass door he was trying to look into, I really don't know. Whatever it was, it spooked him badly to the point that he was trying to get his harness off, and he was backing up towards the street. Luckily, I managed to get him to sit down, and then I petted him, managing to calm him down, and we finished our walk on a good note so he wouldn't be scared of walks. 
Later, I noticed that he had a rash from when he pulled on his harness :-(. I wish I knew what set him off like that and scared him so badly. We've walked on the sidewalk near the main road before so I don't understand at all.


On to the fish!

The plan for today was to get the filter back in the tank and do a 100% water and decoration cleaning...yeah...that didn't happen. I got only the filter back into the tank and managed to do a 50% water change :|. Poor Dragoon had to deal with a lot today, but he took it well, especially once he got his filter back (was happily swimming around and under it). 

Merlin's fins are healing well, though he doesn't look much better from a couple days ago, I can see that he is healing, and it's interesting to see!

Tomorrow will definitely be a water changing and decoration cleaning day!


Now for one of those funny moments!

Dragoon: *sees BL1313's hand* "I'm gonna bite you! :twisted:
BL1313: *sees Dragoon's expression* "Don't you dare bite me!" :evil:
Dragoon: *looks innocent* "I wasn't going to do anything, I promise!" 
BL1313: "Yeah, right!" :roll:
Dragoon: :-D *when BE1313 isn't looking* :twisted:
Merlin: "What the heck is going on over there?" :evil:


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Yay, nice to read everyone is doing good!! 

Sometimes the oddest things can spook a dog. Bailey would get spooked and I couldn't figure out what the heck it was until one day when I was sitting next to her I realized it was from little bugs zipping by her, the buzzing sound freaks her out. But you did the right thing sitting him down, waiting 'til calm and ending the walk on a good note, that was smart.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> Yay, nice to read everyone is doing good!!
> 
> Sometimes the oddest things can spook a dog. Bailey would get spooked and I couldn't figure out what the heck it was until one day when I was sitting next to her I realized it was from little bugs zipping by her, the buzzing sound freaks her out. But you did the right thing sitting him down, waiting 'til calm and ending the walk on a good note, that was smart.


Yep! Though I wish their slime coats would stop shedding, but today I know they both went through quite a bit, so of course they're bound to shed it a bit after a stressful day :|.

Lucky is very skittish to beging with (I had to carry him into places when we first got him) so I really don't know what set him off. I just knew that I did not want him ending up in the street, so I just stopped his progress, and he promptly sat down. I just kept talking to him until he was calm and then continued on. Lucky is certainly one of the more challenging dogs that I've had, but that's okay since Mom and I love him as is ;-).


----------



## BettaLover1313

Lucky did well on his walk today, though he was pulling more and trying to go his own way. We'll work on that XD.

Anyway, got to spend time today with both Lucky and Renji, petting them, letting them know they're loved, all the things they love!

I feel like a terrible betta owner since today I didn't even change the water in their tank or turn on the filter for a bit >.< Dang Lioden being such an addicting site!!!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Sooo...at work tonight I decided that I should cut myself with the lid of a can (no not really, I was throwing the can away and the lid caught my hand, and I said an interesting exclamation).

Got home tonight, and looked in on my boys before turning their light off. Dragoon seemed fine, but Merlin seemed a bit sluggish, then again he might have been sleeping and I woke him up (hopefully that one!).

Tomorrow I hope to go riding to see if I can go on a trail ride on Sunday, of course both depend on how the owner is feeling/how the horses behave.


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Ouchies! Metal slices suck, especially on the hand. I hope it heals quickly!


----------



## BettaLover1313

So, turned on the filter today for the boys, but once again, no water change :-? they won't get one tomorrow either since I'm going on the trail ride (unless something changes by tomorrow). Tried to get pictures of the boys today and all I got was blurs since neither wanted to hold still. I shall try again tomorrow when I get back though!

On the trail ride I will not be riding Zip; I shall be riding Social, a POA owned by the owner's niece who is letting me ride her. I'm hoping I can do some ground work with her tomorrow before I ride her. I trust the owner and his niece in picking out a good, broke horse for me, but I still want to know more about Social before I get on her back.

I know I still have to upload the promised pics, but they're on my phone, which is why it's taking me so long to do it ; I have to e-mail the pics to my phone which is a slow and tedious process, so we'll see when those go up!

That's all for my update, unless I post more later tonight after work. Demolition Derby is tonight at the fair :shock: all those people will be at my workplace afterwards .


----------



## Mar

/stalk  
Merlin and Dragoon are beauties! 
But a lot of the pictures won't load :'c So I'm like an inefficient stalker LMAO.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> Ouchies! Metal slices suck, especially on the hand. I hope it heals quickly!


Yes they do lol! Right now it's a bit stiff, but that's because I've been using my hand a lot (especially last night, but more on that later today ;3). Hopefully it'll get a break today when I'm riding since I mainly use my right hand to hold the reins, and if Social is as broke as I've been reassured she is, I'll just have to use my right hand today (maybe my left a bit since Social tends to be anti-social with other horses from what I've been told. XD)




Mar said:


> /stalk
> Merlin and Dragoon are beauties!
> But a lot of the pictures won't load :'c So I'm like an inefficient stalker LMAO.


Thank you!

I don't know why I keep having issues with pictures in my posts/threads (I get told people can't see them a lot XD). I'm not sure if it's that the files are just so huge thanks to my camera, or if for some reason I'm doing it wrong when I post, but oddly enough, they show up on my computer which leaves me even more confused XD.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*The Promised Horse Pictures!*

So before I give the update later tonight, here are those horse pictures I promised you! 

First, the recent pictures:

Eljay-Blue Roan Quarter Horse Gelding (aka Mr. Nibbles)-haven't worked with him on halter or ridden him, just petted him and played games with him.








He wanted me to blow in his nose in a game we play, but I wanted to get a picture of his antics.

Eljay and Peek-a-Boo-Roan (she varies between Red & Blue depending on the time of year) Quarter Horse mare & Eljay's mother. I could technically ride and/or work with her on halter, but I don't. Another that I just pet.








Both are trying to figure out what the heck I'm doing.









Jewel, Peek-a-Boo, & Eljay eating

Jewel-Bay Roan Quarter Horse/Appaloosa Mare-I work with her on halter. She's too flighty for a rider like me (inexperienced) to ride just yet.








She's trying to get rid of a fly that was bugging her here.

Bubba-Dark Bay Appendix Quarter Horse (otherwise known as a Thoroughbred/Quarter Horse) gelding-I do want to work with him on halter one day, but so far I haven't. I can't ride him either since he likes to buck right off the bat when you get on and settle down after that & Zip-Few Spots Appaloosa Gelding-I ride and work with him on halter.








These two were re-establishing who was dominant (Bubba).

Zip








Wanted an ear scratching









Still wanting those ears scratched!


Older Pictures:









Giving you an idea of my height (5 foot) in comparison to Zip's, since he's the horse I ride.









May-Sorrel with Flaxen Mane Quarter Horse Mare. She's not longer at the place, having been sold.









I couldn't get this again if I tried! Peek-a-Boo, Bubba, Eljay, and Jewel all wondering why I'm not petting them.









One of my best shots of mother & son.









Justy-Buckskin Quarter Horse Mare. Also no longer on the lot since she was a handful to ride, and the owner, who's not exactly young, just didn't have the time to get her as broke as he'd like her to be. She was a very sweet mare, but didn't have a lot in the brains department, but that was just her breeding.









Bubba, the alpha of the horse lot.









Crystal-Blind Bay Blanket Appaloosa Mare & mother of Jewel. She's still on the lot in her own pasture that she moves around well in since she knows the area. I just feed and pet her 

Unfortunately, my pictures of Genuine, a neat little sorrel with a flaxen mane Quarter Horse gelding didn't want to leave my phone (file exceeds size...never understand that...). I just work with Genuine on halter since he's a three-year-old that has been backed, but still needs the more experienced rider to get him to being a good riding horse.


I will give you an update on how the day went later tonight!


----------



## Huffle Puffles

ugh, noooooo *bonks the forum with a fishnet* none of the pictures are showing up :evil:


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> ugh, noooooo *bonks the forum with a fishnet* none of the pictures are showing up :evil:


But-but *wails* I can see them on my end!  Why must I be cursed :evil:


----------



## Mar

Which website are using to upload them onto?


----------



## BettaLover1313

So on to the update for today!

As you know, I went on a trail ride today. When I arrived at the owner's house, I was surprised to find that Zip was tied to the trailer with the other horses and there was no Social, only the owner's daughter-in-law's TALL buckskin. The owner informed me that I'd be riding Zip since Social was lame when he went to pick her up, she was favoring her right front leg, so she obviously couldn't be ridden on a two-hour trail ride.
I'll admit, I was nervous. I've ridden Zip before, and he'd never done anything worse than one huge buck when he saw Jewel flip out about an idiot driver who revved his engine as he passed, otherwise, he was very careful with me on board; but I'd heard about how he acted with the owner, and how he had acted each time on those trail rides.
I really didn't have to worry. As the owner and several of his friends, along with this two sons and daughter-in-law said, Zip was a very different horse with me on board. He only spooked a couple times when Eljay spooked, but he never bucked, merely stopped very suddenly or shied a bit, and he did jump up a hill once, but I got him under control, and he carried me with the utmost care. A nickname that the owner gave him fit perfectly-Plow Horse. Zip really only had two gears: plow horse speed, and trot. 
I had an awesome time with the owner and his family, not to mention getting to talk, even if briefly since I'm a bit shy  to a couple of the other riders on the ride. Zip behaved himself, Eljay and Genuine behaved themselves, and of course the daughter-in-law's horse behaved himself (she's pregnant which is why she couldn't ride one of the two colts, otherwise she would have), only Peek-a-Boo acted up since she's in heat and got spooked by the owner and a friend of his trying to shake hands, she threw him before they could greet each other. He wasn't hurt though, which was a relief! All in all, it was a great ride!


Now on to Lucky!

Last night, after I got home from work, I didn't get on the computer :shock:, instead, I crawled into bed and read a couple chapters of my book. What surprised me was that Lucky joined me on the bed (which he hasn't done since we got him, usually I sleep on the couch with him if we ever sleep next to each other). He slept next to me for a good hour on the bed before he decided it was too warm and went into the living room to sleep on either the recliner or couch. 
After the trail ride, Lucky surprised me again by joining me on my bed once again, and staying the whole time, while I took a nap, having had a long day running on about 4 hours of sleep, and we still had to go to my grandparents!
So I'm very excited since I've never had a dog really sleep on my bed, that privilege has always been given to my mom, but I'm hoping Lucky will continue to sleep in my bed now :-D.


Finally onto Merlin & Dragoon!

I learned that I can't feed my fish when they've just woken up. Dragoon took about half a minute to realize he'd been fed, and Merlin only got one of his pellets since he let his other two sink before he realized he'd been fed. They both gave me indignant looks when I walked away since they both didn't think they'd been fed properly :roll:.
Their filter is currently running, and since I'm off tomorrow, I'm hoping to get their water completely changed and their decorations cleaned off. I REALLY want to sleep in tomorrow, but I don't think Lucky will let me :-(.
Both boys are looking good though, Merlin's fins are still healing nicely. It's interesting to see how the tail is returning first as clear, then as white, followed by orange, and finally returning to its red color .


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Pictures Galore!*

Today was a nice, relaxing day today. I basically took it easy today since I'm a bit sore from the trail ride yesterday. I did go to PetSmart with Lucky today as well to pick up food for him, and some canned food for the kitty.

Last night Lucky did sleep in my bed again :-D. It's wonderful to have a dog sleep in my bed! He actually didn't wake up until about 8:00a.m. this morning, vs. the usual 5:00a.m. He wasn't very happy about not getting a walk today though, but he got over it when we went to PetSmart. 

Both the cat and the dog have been very cute today, especially when Lucky joined Renji in lounging on my mom's bed several times today. Renji has also been my little shadow today, following me around the house all day.

Finally, onto the fish! Both are doing good, though Merlin is back to his flaring at me if he doesn't think I fed him, even though his food is right above him and/or next to his eye :checkedout:. Meanwhile, Dragoon is just a little glutton that begs for more food :lol:.


Now! On to those pictures (which hopefully you all can see)!









I actually had to put my "sports capture" on my camera to get any decent shots of my little torpedo today as he zipped around his half of the tank.









Blurry shot, but I think it shows off his color nicely, especially in his fins.









This one shows of his copper coloring rather than his iridescent light blue.









Merlin giving a cute little pout after I blinded him with the flash on my camera. I had to use the "sports capture" to get pictures of him as well since he wouldn't hold still, even when I put my finger to the glass. (Little trick he picked up on that allows me to examine him from the side...usually).









Letting me know that he was getting annoyed with me, the camera, and most importantly, the evil flash.









A nice shot of his fins to show how they're healing, also shows off the little bit of purplish-blue that is in his tail.









Lucky wondering what I'm doing.









He REALLY wanted to know what I was holding.









Renji finishing a stretch as he prepares to jump onto my mom's bed.









Sniffing my camera case.









Got a picture of him looking out the window, one of his everyday activities.









2X THE CUTENESS!!!


----------



## Mar

which website are you using to upload these photos onto/>!%%
They're not showing up again :'c


----------



## BettaLover1313

Mar said:


> which website are you using to upload these photos onto/>!%%
> They're not showing up again :'c


tropicalfishkeeping.com they're from my albums on here. :-?


----------



## Mar

That's the reason. I did the exact same thing.
Upload the photos on photobucket, flickr, w/e
Don't use the forum.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Drat! No wonder I've been having problems (still can't figure out why they show up just on my end though '''). Weeeeellllll....I shall upload somewhere else tomorrow. I'm not overly fond of Photobucket anymore, even though I do have an account, I am on DA, never tried Flickr *ponders on the dilemma*.


----------



## Mar

DA will work. Just copy the image location and you'll be good


----------



## BettaLover1313

I like only putting my best pictures on there though, that's what the main dilemma is XD. I probably will use Photobucket, even though I don't like it all that much after they updated it and made it more confusing (at least to me).


----------



## Mar

(dw i hated the update too) Once you get used to PB it's not thaaat bad. I use it, and I like it kinda xD
And the upside is that we'll finally be able to see the pics!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Mar said:


> (dw i hated the update too) Once you get used to PB it's not thaaat bad. I use it, and I like it kinda xD
> And the upside is that we'll finally be able to see the pics!


Very true! Just means more work to get pictures uploaded though since I don't recall them having a multiple upload feature :/


----------



## BettaLover1313

*TEST-Can You See the Picture?!*

Just a test to see if you can see the picture below when I'm using a different site (Please work :shock


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Horseys!


----------



## Mar

Oh they do have a multiple upload, just select all the photos.
Or you can do bulk uploading.

Cute horse!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Okay, good to know that the photos can be seen when uploaded from Facebook!

They do have multiple uploading? Wow! I've been off Photobucket for quite awhile then XD


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Promised Horse Pictures-Again!*

I did promise you guys these pictures and by golly you will see the pictures!!! :twisted:

First, a little intro to each horse & what I do with them:

Bubba-Dark bay Appendix Quarter Horse (basically means he's got some Thoroughbred in him) gelding: Mainly feed him, but I will pet him, and I would like to eventually work him on halter. Can't ride him though, since he's the type that bucks when you first mount, but is fine for the rest of the ride.
Eljay-Blue roan Quarter Horse gelding: just feed him too, but I pet him and play a game where I blow at his nose (sometimes he'll blow back). He's freshly broke, so I can't ride him either.
Peek-a-Boo-Roan (varies between red & blue depending on the time of year) Quarter Horse mare: I just feed her along with her son, Eljay, and many of the horses. I could ride her, but I just prefer to ride Zip.
Jewel-Bay Roan Quarter Horse/Appaloosa mare: I work with Jewel on halter, and I can't ride her since she's very flighty and unpredictable, but I love her! I feed her along with all the other horses too ;-)
Crystal-Bay Spotted Blanket Appaloosa mare: Crystal is Jewel's mother. She's a blind old mare, so all I do is feed and pet her. She's earned her retirement in her little pasture that she has all to herself with access to the other horses in the big lot if she wanted to visit with them over the fence.
Zip-Few Spots Appaloosa gelding: I work with Zip on halter and ride him. He's not exactly the most broke horse, but he does tend to take care of me when I ride him (not so much with the owner).
Genuine-Sorrel with flaxen mane Quarter Horse gelding-I've worked with him a bit on halter, and I can't ride him, even though he's my height right along with Jewel since he's a freshly broke colt. (No pictures of him )

Horses no longer at the owner's place:
May-Sorrel with flaxen mane Quarter Horse mare-I started to bond with her just before she was sold, but I didn't really work with her.
Justy-Buckskin Quarter Horse mare-I really liked Justy, but she was even more flighty and unpredictable than Jewel! As the owner put it, her breeding on her sire's side was lacking in the brains department.


Pictures!!! (Oldest to newest)








May looking cute for the camera.









Never could get this shot of all the lot horses (Peek-a-Boo, Bubba, Eljay & Jewel) all looking at me and wondering why I wasn't petting them.









Picture of mom, Peek-a-Boo (left) with her son, Eljay (right).









Justy looking at the camera, she always had a kind eye, but as I stated above, she was very flighty.









BUBBA!!! <3 Sorry, but I love Thoroughbreds, so Bubba is one of my favorite horses on the lot. If you compare his head with the other horses, you'll notice that his is more wedge shaped like a Thoroughbred!









Crystal wondering what I'm doing since I called her over to get a picture.









Eljay being Eljay, this is how we play our little game when I can't get into the little corral separating the big lot from Zip's lot.









Eljay again









It's genetic :shock:









Feeding time! Bubba and Genuine aren't in the lot since Bubba needs his separate grain and Genuine, since he's still growing, needs his own grain as well.









Jewel getting rid of an annoying fly.









Bubba and Zip establishing who's dominant (this one never get's resolved)









Zip wishing I'd scratch his ears. He's weird like that.









"Hello? Favorite horse over here! Scratch my ears!"


----------



## BettaLover1313

I shall try to upload the ones of Dragoon & Merlin after work tonight


----------



## Huffle Puffles

I'm so glad you got the uploading figured out! Such wonderful photos! Thank you for sharing. I want to make a comment about stealing one, but they're all so beautiful I really can't pick!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> I'm so glad you got the uploading figured out! Such wonderful photos! Thank you for sharing. I want to make a comment about stealing one, but they're all so beautiful I really can't pick!


Thank Mar for that! 

lol I know how you feel! I'd love to take one too, but I'm just lucky that I get to work with them and learn about horse care & riding (for free no less). So I'm just very grateful for the opportunity to be around them and work with them at all! My favorites have to be Zip, Jewel (first one I bonded with), Bubba (just because it's Bubba lol), & Genuine. Eljay is working his way up there by being adorable and now that we play the one game, he's gotten easier to be around (he was a bit nippy a first so I nicknamed him Mr. Nibbles).


----------



## BettaLover1313

Weeeeelllll...my internet is being kind of dumb right now and not letting me get to most of the sites I want to be on, including Facebook so I could post all the other pictures, including those of Merlin & Dragoon :/.

Today was fasting day, much to my boys' disbelief (especially Dragoon, Merlin got over it). I REALLY need to change their water tomorrow, or at least half of it, I can't believe how lazy I've been >.<. The parameters are still okay, but Merlin needs nice, clean water for his fins, and I feel like I'm neglecting him . Tomorrow I definitely need to change the water, if not get those decorations cleaned off!!! No excuses for tomorrow! Wait...today! No excuses for today! (Curse you work & crazy shift that ends the next day!)

Hopefully later this morning my internet will be cooperating and I can get those pictures up for you all to look at! There's a really cute one of Lucky & Renji lying next to each other on my mom's bed <3.

That's all for today...yesterday...you know what I mean! I'm going to go to bed before I hurt myself trying to figure out what day I'm on!


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Pet Pictures!!! *

Okay, the promised pictures from two days ago!

Merlin:








Pouting since I hadn't fed him or Dragoon dinner yet.









Growing annoyed with the picture taking/flash.









Finally get to see his healing tail, and I love that you can see the purple iridescence he has in his tail!


Dragoon:








Love the sports capture feature on my camera, though I do want to update to a newish one :/. The spots are just how the flash & tank light are hitting his scales, I don't know why it does that, but it does, and always has. Those are the spots that scared me awhile back when I thought he had ich or something like it, but it's just the lighting.









Blurry, but I think it shows off his coloring, particularly in his tail, really well!









Little torpedo!!!


Renji:








Lounging on the couch









Stretch before leaping onto my mom's bed.









"What is this in my spot?!"









Typical past time-staring out the window


Lucky:








"Can I help?"









"Seriously, what are you doing? I want to know what you're holding!"


Sorry I can't get the one of Lucky & Renji lying next to each other . There will be another day they'll do that, I'm sure of it! ;-)


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Rant About Pets' Behavior (Mainly Dragoon)*

Not happy with Dragoon today after his little stunt while I was trying to catch him to clean the tank (water got really cloudy and I think it was the rags I put in the filter to try and baffle it  they are not in there anymore, so we'll see.) Anyway, I went to catch him in his cup (as usual) and the little bugger swims down to the bottom. I couldn't believe he was doing that! He's never done that! So I stopped, got Merlin's cup, easily got Merlin out, and went to get Dragoon, and once again, he went to the bottom of the tank :roll:. I actually had to use the net to catch him & I've NEVER had to use that thing! 

Granted, I now feel bad for stressing him out:roll:, but for crying out loud! He's gotten into that cup a million times! Why was he so spooked of it today? Did I do something wrong the last time I put him in there? What's the deal here? 

He will, with Merlin, be getting a treat today with his dinner once he's released (they're sitting in their cups adjusting to the temperature of the water). Just not thrilled with his attitude today. I've never had a problem in catching him before and now he's pulling stunts like this? I don't want to stress him, but he's stressing himself out really by making such a fuss! I know he doesn't like his cup, but still, it's not like I leave him in it for a day! It's only for an hour or two MAX when I clean their tank!

Also! I decided to sleep in today after working a 5 p.m. to midnight shift, and I wake up at 10:30 a.m. (after being awakened at 8:30 a.m. by Lucky), and I'm surprised. Usually I get awakened by 9:05 on the dot. I went into the living room and low and behold, one of my sneakers (purchased only a couple months ago) is in shreds, on the floor.
Yeah...Lucky didn't get a walk today after that stunt. I have played with him, but he needs to understand that I can't walk him everyday, sometimes I need a recovery day or two!

Anyway, that's all my ranting on the days events done, can't say much else has happened. Tank temperature is back down to where it should be, and hopefully the issue with the cloudy water has been resolved.

Oh! I just got a picture of Lucky & Renji on the bed together, so I'll post that tomorrow :-D.


----------



## BettaLover1313

So I looked at Dragoon again, and noticed he has something hanging off his side, of course my little torpedo wouldn't hold still long enough for me to see if it was scales that he possibly scraped in his desperation to get away from the cup & net, or if it's his slime coat coming off from stress. I'll hopefully get a better look at it later today.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Dragoon has redeemed himself a bit today! I think he's finally learned the same trick that Merlin picked up on; when I put my finger on the tank, Merlin swims up to it, shows his side, and holds still for a few seconds, and I can do this for either side. Seems like Dragoon has picked up on this trick as well, so I was able to look at his side. He did have some slime coat hanging off, but it does look like he may have scraped off a scale or two in his panic yesterday :-(. He seems fine though, and is currently guarding his bubble nest from the filter (he was just hovering beneath it and glaring at the filter).

I learned today that both my boys are beggars! Merlin was the one that really surprised me by swimming down to the food container with his happy dance and then looking up at me like, "Feed me please? I'm so hungry!" I had to laugh! It's so funny to see my dignified fish beg :lol:.

The cloudy water hasn't returned, so I'm assuming it was the rags I put in to try and baffled the filter :roll:. Guess we're stuck with it just running a couple hours a day until I can figure something else out...may have to actually bring out the filter that is supposed to go with the tank, but I really don't want to since I just purchased a bunch of filter bags for this one :shake:. We'll see what happens the next time I do a full water change!

And now for the promised picture of Lucky & Renji (sorry for it's hugeness :shock


----------



## Mar

Hopefully Dragoon is doing okay! 
Your cat and dog are adorable <3


----------



## BettaLover1313

Mar said:


> Hopefully Dragoon is doing okay!
> Your cat and dog are adorable <3


Dragoon seems okay, he was actually protecting his bubble nest from the filter today (was funny to watch) and he was still full of energy. I just don't understand what got him so spooked of his cup :-?.

Thanks! They both know it too ^^'


----------



## Mar

Hahah my dog is so gorgeous but so modest! So adorable.
I'll have to see how my cats are 

Glad to hear Dragoon is better


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Lucky & Renji are so cute!! But you already know that ;-)


----------



## BettaLover1313

Dragoon is okay, whatever he had on his side fell off, and he's acting like his usual self...well...mostly usual. I've never seen him so defensive of a bubble nest, but then again, he's never made one this big! I shall try to get a picture of it tomorrow, it's close to half the size of his side of the tank :shock:. Merlin's, in comparison is very small, and near his floating log, so he made the effort, but just didn't feel like continuing :checkedout:.

Anyway! Went shopping today for two more silks plants, one for each of my boys (they will have the same plants though ). I didn't really like the other plants and wanted to stay with the green looking plants, none of the purples, oranges, yellow, etc. I also picked up some stuff for me including a dry erase board (for college), some blank CDs and colored cases (also for college, I shall show you with a picture when it's finished ;-)), and a bean bag chair (also for college). I will admit that I've always wanted a bean bag chair since I was a kid, so I'm very happy to finally have one :-D! Had a great time shopping with AOW for all the stuff to since I dragged her along ;-).

lol I just asked my mom what would happen if I won a tank from ATM via the Animal Planet contest and made it a betta female sorority and the look she gave me was priceless :checkedout:. I never win anything so I'm not worried about it, and neither is she ;-).


----------



## BettaLover1313

Mar said:


> Hahah my dog is so gorgeous but so modest! So adorable.
> I'll have to see how my cats are
> 
> Glad to hear Dragoon is better


Yeah, neither of mine are modest lol.
Thanks!




Huffle Puffles said:


> Lucky & Renji are so cute!! But you already know that ;-)


Yeah  I love them! But I'd love them even if they weren't cute! Their personalities are wonderful!


----------



## BettaLover1313

I actually forgot to mention I was looking at cameras today as well, but the one I like is $119 >.<

I did just take several photos (including the bubble nests) and got flared at by Merlin afterwards lol. I will post them tomorrow!


----------



## BettaLover1313

So I did enter the code from tonight's Tanked episode, so we'll see (not holding my breath)!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Update for today is pretty simple, both boys are doing fine, I just have to feed them later today and unplug their filter before I head out to do some site seeing with my mom. Later, I have to go and feed the horses as well since the owner is on a trail ride. Lucky is still trying to destroy my sneakers, not sure why he has such a fetish with them! That bean bag chair is so comfortable too! :-D

So I kind of went picture crazy last night :checkedout:









"No one is touching my bubble nest!!!" *doesn't see BL1313 in the doorway*









"What was that bright light?!"









*finally notices BL1313* "MOMMY!!!" *zooms around* "Look at my nest! LOOK AT IT!"









"Hello!...What? I wasn't that into making one." (It has gotten bigger since last night though.)









"Look at me! Look at me!" *in the background from BL1313* "Hold still!"









Dragoon: "I can stop!" *zooms away* Merlin: "I'm being ignored, so I'm going over this way... (in a huff)









Dragoon: "Seriously, I can hold still!" :-D
Merlin: "Mooommmy! Pay attention to meeee!"









"Oh sure! Now you pay attention to me! And you blind me with a frickin' bright light!"









"HI!!!"









"Alll right, if you really want pictures of me, this is my best side! Turn off that blasted flash!"









"Oy! You! Quit stealing my spotlight!"









"Fine! I'm going to hide behind the thermometer! I was sick of that stupid flash anyway!"









"YES! The spotlight is all mine!" 









"What the heck?! I said I was sick of the flash!"









"I still want my picture taken!"









"I'm cute and I know it!" (Darn water marks on the tank >.<)









"Don't make me flare at you!" (About 10 seconds later he did flare XD)


I can see why Huffle Puffles and lilnaugrim have such fun doing this! :-D


----------



## Mar

Nice bubble [email protected]!
DRagoon is gorgeous as always


----------



## Huffle Puffles

"Oh sure! Now you pay attention to me! And you blind me with a frickin' bright light!" < that made me LOL so hard. 

and so did this > "YES! The spotlight is all mine!" :lol:

I agree, impressive bubble nests boys


----------



## lilnaugrim

hehe, yes! yes it is fun to do!! :-D

I love Dragoon! He's so beautiful!! I love Merlin's red too, him and my girl Cherry would make such beautiful babies! haha


----------



## BettaLover1313

Mar said:


> Nice bubble [email protected]!
> DRagoon is gorgeous as always


Thanks! Dragoon just thinks he's cute since I tell him that all the time, he should probably be told he's handsome more, but I can't take him seriously when he always has his mouth open in a little "O" :lol:.




Huffle Puffles said:


> "Oh sure! Now you pay attention to me! And you blind me with a frickin' bright light!" < that made me LOL so hard.
> 
> and so did this > "YES! The spotlight is all mine!" :lol:
> 
> I agree, impressive bubble nests boys


Glad I could make you laugh . Merlin has actually done larger bubble nests before, but after all he's been through recently, I'm happy he felt good enough to make one again :-D.





lilnaugrim said:


> hehe, yes! yes it is fun to do!! :-D
> 
> I love Dragoon! He's so beautiful!! I love Merlin's red too, him and my girl Cherry would make such beautiful babies! haha


It's too fun! I may have to do it again, though I must wait before I do it again, otherwise all my friends &/or family on Facebook may start to worry about my "unhealthy" fish obsession :lol:.

I love Dragoon's coloring too (even though when I bought him I thought he was a black betta with red -I would like a black betta and/or a white betta sometime in my life). He's just so cute, not to mention hardy, I can't believe how resilient he is compared to Merlin some days (like recently with the external parasites) :shock:.

Merlin has really colored up since I changed his food to the Omega One Betta Buffet pellets, he's more brilliant than before, and I just love it! It's like he's finally come into his true color, not a dulled down version :-D.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Funny Moment of the Morning: Missing Dragoon?!!!*

BL1313: *Finishes feeding the dog and cat and is crawling back into bed when she glances at the fish tank and notices that there is no familiar torpedo shooting about. She gets out of bed and goes to the tank & looks it over, growing more worried by the second.* Merlin...where is Dragoon?
Merlin: *swimming about* Don't know. Don't care!
BL1313: "Did you two fight?! :shock:
Merlin: Do I look injured to you? *thinks about that* Don't answer!
BL1313: "Where the heck did Dragoon go? Did he jump out?!" :shock:
Merlin: Yes! Because I scared him when he wouldn't be quiet during the night when I was trying to sleep! Now please go back to bed!!! You can find him later! :twisted:
BL1313: "Dragoon? Where are you?" 
Dragoon: *peering out from the filter* "What is going on? I was sleeping!
BL1313: *(-.-')* "You little bugger!" 
Dragoon: *fully awake* Oh! Hi! Did I miss my meal?!" :shock: *swims out of the filter and looks around the surface frantically. Seriously?! Did I miss it?!
BL1313: *crawls back into bed and snuggles against Lucky*
Merlin: Yeah...you missed it.
Dragoon: NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol!!!! oh that's too funnyXD I love Merlin!!

I've had that happen so many times to me, ug! worst feeling in the world when you can't find your fish!!! Glad he was in there and well though :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> lol!!!! oh that's too funnyXD I love Merlin!!
> 
> I've had that happen so many times to me, ug! worst feeling in the world when you can't find your fish!!! Glad he was in there and well though :-D


I always picture Merlin as being the grumpy, sarcastic fish and Dragoon as the hyper-active, happy-go-lucky one :lol:.

He's hidden on me before, but never in the filter XD. Debating on pulling out the filter that was actually meant to go with that tank, but it's just so huge, I don't really want to take away any of Dragoon's space, but it may come to that since I don't want him getting stuck either and I know that this filter would actually keep the lip of it out of the water...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh the filter you have, it doesn't have to be fully submerged like that. You can pull it up so that the lip is out of the water, that's what I do with mine and then it's not an extra hiding space for your Dragoon XD


----------



## Huffle Puffles

LOL! What little stinkers they are!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh the filter you have, it doesn't have to be fully submerged like that. You can pull it up so that the lip is out of the water, that's what I do with mine and then it's not an extra hiding space for your Dragoon XD


It refuses to stay above the water with just the suction cup >.< so I'm hoping I can find the hook part (seriously hoping I didn't throw it out :/) and that it will hook over the edge of the tank. Otherwise I may have to put the bigger one in, though I REALLY don't want to!




Huffle Puffles said:


> LOL! What little stinkers they are!


Yes, yes they are lol :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today didn't start off all that well with Lucky waking up at about 8:00am when I went to bed around 2-3ish this morning, and then he was just determined to play with the kitty to the point where he had Renji cornered in my room and I bellowed at him to get out and then I took the poor cat downstairs while the dog took a chill pill (I had played with him before and Mom had taken him for a walk, not sure why he was like he was this morning). After a brief reprieve, Renji came back upstairs and everything was fine.

Got to help with the horses today, and there were so many injuries from Zip getting kicked by a different horse on the trail ride the owner went to, Peek-a-Boo getting a stick in her knee since her son, Eljay, when he broke a rein and ran off & returned, hit a log while he was jumping over it and knocked it into her, & Genuine's leg had an injury on it that needed to be treated too :roll:. It was still fun though, since I got to pet them all and help them to feel better.

Finally got the new silk plants into Merlin & Dragoon's tank, and got the filter up out of the water. Unfortunately, Facebook isn't being very cooperative, so I can't post the picture I have of it :|.

However, DA is working, so you can see this lovely picture I got of Merlin with his new silk plant:









"Stop and Smell the Flowers"
(In actuality: "ATTACK!!! DIE EVIL THING!"..."Wonder if it's edible?" *chomp* "blah!"..."Mom I don't understand what this thing is for!"


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Awwww hope everyone is feeling better soon!

My first thought was "Awww what a beautiful pic of Merlin!" then I read the caption and died laughing!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> Awwww hope everyone is feeling better soon!
> 
> My first thought was "Awww what a beautiful pic of Merlin!" then I read the caption and died laughing!


Yeah, hoping all the horses feel better too.

Yeah, I couldn't resist! I really love the picture, but he was actually attacking/trying to eat it, but now he seems fine!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Not much of an update today since I'm not feeling the greatest :/. Went to the doctor to finally get a problem that I've had for awhile now checked out, and they prescribed a pill (that I thankfully only have to take today) that should help what I have. Unfortunately, I'm one of those that falls under the "you may experience dizziness, nausea, etc". 

So better update tomorrow.


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## BettaLover1313

I'm going to rant first, so feel free to skip it!

<Rant>
So, like I said, I called into work sick yesterday and then I called my boss, letting her know as well and she asked if I had anybody to cover, I answered no. I mean, really, I don't have everyone's number, and then she said she'd work and my expression resembled this :shock:. I didn't expect her to work! 
I've learned through my mom and a friend that she's upset (I understand, I've been upset when called into work too) but she's acting like I do this all the time! I got the stink eye when I came in today for food and gas! I'm sorry that pill made me too ill to drive, much less work! I really am! I waited to see if the dizziness and nausea would go away but they didn't! I didn't want to wait to the last minute to call either! :roll:
Don't misunderstand, I love my boss. My boss is amazing compared to the horror stories I've heard about other bosses, but I just feel like I'm getting a bit of unfair rage. I didn't plan on being sick, I didn't want to be sick, but I was. Nothing I can do. Sorry I asked my mom to pick up my schedule so I could see if I had a day that I wanted off, and if I did work that day, to see if I could get permission to switch! Very sorry, guess I shouldn't have been thinking ahead even while I was feeling like crap, maybe next time I'll just be irresponsible like several of my co-workers and not call! (I'd never do that :blueshake.
Just a bit annoyed really, but again, I do understand why she's annoyed, I really do. I get the same way, but I just don't understand why she seems angrier with me than I've ever seen her/heard about her being angry with an employee. Oh well! :roll: Not much I can do about it... Who knows? Maybe I'm reading too much into things! 
</rant>

Moving on!

I did get to trade with someone at work for the day I wanted off, so I will work their shift tomorrow instead of working on Sunday (possible trail ride :-D). Just hope nothing else goes wrong at work...

Yesterday Lucky was nearly killed by first my mom, and then me (of course I mean this figuratively) since he ripped apart several notebooks that were on the desk, including my sketchbook (I'd be fairly okay with that) and my fan fiction notebook (HUGE NO-NO!). I didn't yell at him since I learned about this after my sleepover the night before (Monday night). I saw that my notebook was still in fairly good shape, so he was forgiven (though he pulled out the spine of the sketch book :shock. Then Lucky was just in hyper-active mode all of yesterday (much to my displeasure as I was dealing with the dizziness and nausea by this time) so I actually had to separate him and Renji. 

The bettas have been good, though they were horrified to find that yesterday was fasting day (Dragoon actually tried to remind me on Monday that that was the proper day while Merlin just scarfed his food down). Today I was actually flared at by Merlin-his demand for food :lol:. I was pleasantly surprised to see that both of them had made large bubble nests after I destroyed their other ones when I put in their new plants and changed 1/2 their water. 

And finally, the picture of their tank as of now:








(Sorry about the blurriness of the photo :/ and Merlin's log did go back in, I nearly forgot about it until he gave me such an accusatory stare :checkedout:.)

I will be seeing the horses later today when I help with chores, so I'll update on them later .


----------



## BettaLover1313

Horses are doing fine, I don't think Zip is limping anymore, and Genuine's leg is healing up nicely. Both Peek-a-Boo and Eljay were fine as well!


----------



## BettaLover1313

So...today has been interesting, since the filter I originally had in their tank fell into the water and I couldn't get it to rest at the top again, and the one that the tank came with didn't work, since I couldn't get it to rest against the side or however it's supposed to work! It didn't help that Dragoon seems to think that whenever he seems my hands in the water he's supposed to freak out and jump out :roll:. I really, truly don't know what I did in the past that he developed this behavior. I'm going to have to find a way to train him to not jump and swim frantically all over the place when I have to do things on his side of the tank.

Tomorrow, I intend to clean the entire tank, so both boys will have to go in their cups (hoping I don't have to use the net on Dragoon) and also try to get this other filter to work, otherwise, I guess the boys will be without a filter for awhile if I can't get this other one to work...:-(

Merlin is doing well, his fins are still healing nicely, and he's flaring more (caught him flaring at Dragoon through the mesh while Dragoon just stared at him :lol. 

Just this small update today, maybe tomorrow will be longer, and with pictures ;-).


----------



## BettaLover1313

This funny moment of the day is provided by Ajax's Mortuary-"You Bag'em, We Tag'em!"

AOW666-"So what do you need help with?"
BE1313-*holds up filter that came with the 5.5 gallon* "This THING! I don't understand how it's supposed to go in?"
AOW666-*looks at briefly* "I know how it goes in."
BE1313-:shock2: "Really?!"
AOW666-:roll: "Yeah!" *puts filter in*
BE1313-:evil: "You mean to tell me it was that frickin' easy?!!!"
AOW666-:lol: "Yep!"
BE1313- *glares at cupped Dragoon* "I blame you!"
Dragoon- "Any time you want to let me out of this cup!"

Yeah, that's a nice sum up of what happened a few minutes ago :checkedout:. So the new filer is in, however, I will have to baffle both the intake and the water flow *thinks about how to do both*. I really need to look that up in the DIY threads! 

Since I had a stroke of luck yesterday with my scratch off lottery tickets, I got to purchase a gravel vacuum (finally!!!) and a bucket (Dollar Tree) for my tank & to make tank cleaning easier, so I will probably do that tomorrow. AOW666 and I got back pretty late (at least for me since I work in a couple hours) so no full tank cleaning today. I'll try out my gravel vacuum tomorrow and see how it works :twisted:.

I've decided to try and train Dragoon to LIKE his cup. Every time I cup him he shall receive some bloodworm treats. I'm hoping that, over time, he will associate his cup with bloodworms and want to go in it. I'm also starting to wonder about how good his eyesight is. His eyes don't look the same as when I first bought him (they seem a bit hazy :-?). Yet, he still seems to see things, so maybe I'm just paranoid!

Merlin is his usual grumpy self, and he received a bloodworm today as well just because he had to put up with the movement of the water as AOW666 and I worked on checking how the filter worked and making sure that things were as they should be. 

Otherwise Lucky and Renji are doing good; Lucky currently asleep in the recliner and the cat sunning himself in the window! :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

I currently, really truly hate this filter! I baffled it with a sponge, and the thing's flow is STILL TOO STRONG *shoots lightning bolt lasers from eyes at the annoying Topfin Power Filter 10*. If someone recommends a better filter in my forum thread that I can find at PetSmart I'm getting it! This other thing is ridiculous! It's meant to filter tanks for sharks not little bettas!!!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Okay! I'm calmer now that I spent time AWAY from my filter lol!

Anywho! I got some suggestions from a different thread on how to put the sponge, so I shall try that tomorrow.

Today I mainly fiddle-farted with the filter. Tried training Dragoon a bit more. I THINK it's working. He's been calmer with my hands, at least, going into the tank. Both Merlin & Dragoon didn't get dinner tonight since I gave them too many bloodworms  I meant to give each one-one more, and they all just fell into the water :-( (ones in my hand, not the jar). So yeah, no dinner for the boys, I don't need constipated bettas.

I went to ride Zip for 10 minutes to see if he'd be able to go on the 6 hour trail ride tomorrow, but unfortunately, Zip isn't well enough for it, and there are no other horses on the lot that would take care of me like he does, so no ride for me tomorrow :|. Kind of sad, kind of not. I mean, I would have loved to go on the ride, but I don't want it to be at Zip's expense. Tomorrow, I may go shopping for the college stuff that I still need including printer ink, printer paper, bed sheets (Lucky destroyed mine), and some other things, like pens, paper, bowls, paper plates, etc.

I think Dragoon is getting the dragon scaling over his eyes, or the starts of it. What's coming over his eyes is the same color, and not white or gray, so I think he's just slowly going blind :-(. Wish I knew how common this was in DSs since I think I'd like to get more PKs in the future, but the only PKs at PetSmart are DSs, so I'd just like to know for future reference so I know if I should expect it with all DSs or just know it's a certain percentage, or whatnot! 

Well, that's all for today's update. I shall try and get pictures of both Merlin & Dragoon tomorrow!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Been a busy day today! Got most of the things I need for my dorm at college (need to get another power strip though, which I forgot >.<), and finally finished baffling the newish filter! 

Lucky's been on a "torment the kitty" thing today. I know he just wants to play, but he's pouncing on the poor cat an scaring the crap out of him; which is not accepted behavior, but he's having issues understanding that :-?. Renji is being extremely tolerant, but we're both waiting for him to lose his patience and swat the dog.

AOW666 dropped by with another sponge for me (thank you!) and saved the day since the intake was still too strong for Dragoon. I'm pretty certain that we got it under control now, so hopefully I can actually have the filter run all day and night without worrying about too strong a current or pull. 

Also, gravel vacuum where have you been all my fish owning life ! It was so easy to do a 50% water change and to actually get the fish poop off the gravel without having to wait for a 100% water change!!! :-D Best thing ever! 

Got to see the owner of the horses today, who took my mom and I out to dinner. I learned that the ride went well apart from Eljay throwing a few bucking fits, but no one was thrown off, so that's a good ride! I even got a surprise early birthday gift from him (picture is below). 

And now for the promised pictures! Enjoy :cheers:










New filter that's been baffled to death (but apparently not enough since I just checked on Dragoon and saw him struggling underneath it where, of course, the sponge isn't at :roll:. I'll turn it off for now and fix that tomorrow.









"I don't know what you did, and I dont' really care."









"I'm not happy with you. Not at all!"









"Oh! Oh! He's not happy! Tell me why he's not happy! I want to know! Maybe I can do it more often?"









"I'm not happy with you not at..." *flash* "Oh sure, make me go blind faster! Just keep it up! You're not my favorite person today, not at all!"









"Oh! So it was the camera! Mwahahahaha! Can I borrow that?" (seriously, it looks like he's grinning)









"What did you just say?!"









"Just so you know, I now hate both of you..."
Merlin: *cackles* "FINALLY! Now come and flare at me little fish!!!" :twisted:
BL1313: "NO! Merlin you already have some pin holes in your tail and anal fin! Don't blow them out anymore!!!"


----------



## Huffle Puffles

omg, LMAO, those captions were hilarious! Especially when Merlin wants to know what happened to make Dragoon unhappy, It looks like he's prancing all happy over to the tank to gossip. I cracked up right there. :lol:


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> omg, LMAO, those captions were hilarious! Especially when Merlin wants to know what happened to make Dragoon unhappy, It looks like he's prancing all happy over to the tank to gossip. I cracked up right there. :lol:


I couldn't resist! He seemed so happy that I just had to do that. Poor Dragoon was pooped out though, not really grumpy, just tired, but it fit so well!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Okay, I THINK I finally solved the issue with the intake part of the filter by putting a second sponge to cover the bottom part. There is still a little bit of pull, but nothing like before, and I don't think Dragoon will be expending as much energy as he was yesterday fighting against the pull. 

Tomorrow I intend to get him a betta log. His leaf hammock just isn't sticking to the side of the tank anymore, and instead of buying another hammock, I'll just get him another hidey-hole type toy, since he does love hiding! (Currently going behind his filter and then coming out when I wonder where he is.)

Merlin is still healing, I don't see his pin hole tears today, so I'm hoping that either they were there before and had already started healing, or that the lighting of the tank made it seem like there were holes. 

I can't believe I only have two days of work left (today and tomorrow) and that I go back to college in 4 days! Where did the time go? So Merlin and Dragoon will be coming with me to college, traveling in their 1 gallon Critter Carriers. Poor Lucky and Renji can't come with me though (not that Mom would let me take the cat lol) but Lucky is going to be a bit lost without me here, but hopefully he won't get depressed, or thinking that I abandoned him :-(. 

Anyway, just hoping move in day goes well for me and the betta boys, I shall be updating from college as well, but it might not be every day like it has been, but we'll see!


----------



## BettaLover1313

I just noticed that I didn't show you guys the surprise gift from the owner of the horses, so here it is:








Nifty, huh? This is made from horseshoes, couple different pieces of metal, and wire :-D

Today has been a long, hot day! Last day of work was okay, but I had to do a lot, even though we had more people there then we usually do, but, honestly, they helped, but didn't, know what I mean? I ended up doing more today than I've ever had to do on stocking day! I didn't mind though, it's my last day, so no biggie!

Dragoon likes his new floating log, though I did notice today that his left fin has some red on it, but I think I'm just noticing it because I rarely see his left side. Usually he shows me his right side and front, and very briefly his left, so I probably never noticed. Plus, like I've said earlier, the Omega One pellets have really brought out their colors, so I think he might naturally have some red in his fins. 

Got the power strip I needed as well, so happy about that, and new sneakers to replace the ones Lucky chewed. 

I know Merlin and Dragoon aren't going to be happy tomorrow since they'll be moving into their 1 gallon Critter Carriers in preparatin for Thursday. They will have the full gallon for the day, and then on Thursday morning, I will lower it to half. Only thing that bothers me is this heat wave and trying to keep their water from getting too hot and too cold (with the air on in my car). So that'll be interesting, even in the dorm, since we don't have any AC. I plan to get them into the dorm first, move in my stuff and then get their tank set up so that they will be back in their tank with more water that should stay at the proper temperature. A little warmer won't hurt, but I don't want it to get too hot.

All from me today, might not post tomorrow since I have to do a lot of things (including pack) the same goes for the next several days since I'll be moving in and then helping others move in (why I get to go in early). I will update on the boys though when I get the chance, don't worry!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Funny Moment of the Morning:

Merlin: *spots BE1313 packing* OH NO!!!
Dragoon: *turns to Merlin* What?
Merlin: It's happening!
Dragoon: :-? What's happening?!
Merlin: *finally turns to Dragoon* We're going back in the car!
Dragoon: :shock: Not the car!
Merlin: Yes, the car.
Dragoon: Where are we going?
Merlin: To the place where a people come in and out of a room, we get to watch BE1313 most of the time, and this one person comes to the tank and makes faces at us.
Dragoon: :shock:


So I've almost finished packing for my trip up to my college dorm room tomorrow. Also, just about finished loading all the songs I want onto my new MP3 player (several hours later). I've got the aquarium and Merlin & Dragoon's decorations sitting out to dry (at least a bit) before I pack them away for travel. Merlin & Dragoon are not happy since they're in their one gallon tanks, with no substrate or decorations :-(. I feel bad about that, but their stuff does need to dry out before I pack it away, and they can't really have stuff in their one gallons anyway, since I don't want them getting hurt if I stop suddenly or hit a really bumpy patch of road.

Going to my grandparents tonight for pizza after I see the horses one last time before I head up (probably the last time I'll see Zip since the owner wants to sell him ). So that will be fun. 

Been a sleepy day for Lucky and Renji, both of them have been sleeping all day. Probably means they'll be active later tonight.

One last funny moment for everyone before:

Merlin: I don't want to be in this tiny thing!!! 
Dragoon: Oh thank God I'm out of that cup!
Merlin: *glares* Seriously? You're happy that we just got downgraded?
Dragoon: ANYTHING is better than the cup!
Merlin *shun*


----------



## Huffle Puffles

LOL *Shun*. Fussy Merlin! Hope you and the boys have a safe trip!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> LOL *Shun*. Fussy Merlin! Hope you and the boys have a safe trip!


Thanks! I'm a bit worried about the heat, especially since the boys will be in about a half gallon of water for the trip, so I'm hoping they don't get too warm (or with the AC) too cold.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Okay! The boys and I made it up to my campus in one piece, so we're now in Wisconsin! :blueyay: It dawned on me as I was setting up my tank that Merlin is back in his native lands, having been purchased from the Wal-Mart in town. Both boys did well on the trip, no accidents or sudden stops helped a lot! They're currently in their tank: Merlin's in his log, and Dragoon keeps popping out of his log to make sure his bubble nest is okay. :lol:

Very pleased that both boys have made bubble nests, even though the temperature here is ungodly hot! I can't even put their tank light on due to their tank temperature being in the upper 80's :roll:. The room is much hotter, even though my room mate and I both have fans that are making a cross-breeze, but it's not really helping...*sigh*. 

Being the soda addict that I am, I have only had one soda since being up here, and that was because it was provided with the Welcome Crew's lunch today, otherwise I wouldn't have had it. I've been drinking water and Gatorade non-stop since arriving here due to the heat. We're all hoping this heat breaks soon since it's very uncomfortable, not to mention unsafe to work in if we don't stay hydrated while moving new and returning students in. 

I already miss Renji, Lucky, and the horses. I love my betta boys, but I always love the love of my furry pets & friends. I'm especially sad about the horses since I probably saw Zip and several others for the last time, since the owner wants to sell a couple of them since hay/feed prices are so high at the moment, and I know he doesn't want to sell them, but he doesn't have much of a choice :-(. 

I'm really missing Lucky, and I'm worried that he might come to the same conclusion as he did at the kennel when we went to Texas...that I'm not coming back, and I'm really worried that he'll either not trust me or shun me when I do come home. I don't think I've ever been this worried about how a dog would react before, I mean, I was worried about Herbie being depressed since he and I were so close, but with Lucky my worry goes further than that since he has abandonment issues...I guess I'm more worried about all the hard work I put into bonding with him falling apart...I probably shouldn't worry, but I've found that when I don't worry, something goes wrong.

Not to worried about Renji, he'll probably ignore me for a couple hours when I come home next, but then he'll want some loving in no time ;-).

Anyway, back to the betta boys! Merlin has been handling the activity around his tank really well, much better than last year (their tank is sitting on top of bookcase pretty much with a awesome view of the entire room), and I got a good look at Dragoon's eyes, and he's definitely going blind with the dragon scaling covering his eyes :|. I really do need to look up if this occurs in all DS's or not for future reference... I know he still has some of his eyesight, so hopefully it'll be awhile before he's completely blind. My room mate absolutely adores Dragoon, she thinks he's the cutest thing ever! She also tells Merlin not to be jealous too, so I think we're good :-D.

May or may not update tomorrow depending on how I feel after moving in more people tomorrow and depending on how hot it gets. I keep hoping it'll rain and break this evil heat wave!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad you and your boys made it to college alright. Have a good year!


----------



## BettaLover1313

dramaqueen said:


> I'm glad you and your boys made it to college alright. Have a good year!


Thanks! So far it's been going well! (Granted, classes haven't started yet!)


----------



## BettaLover1313

Yesterday:

Had a fun day yesterday (not to mention easy work day). The heat wave did break (what a relief!) so the temperature was much better than the previous day, so moving in students wasn't such a chore, plus, I got to check out the newest dorm on campus which has AC AND an ELEVATOR!!! :-D Made moving in new students much easier than at my dorm. My dorm wasn't busy though in moving in people, so it wasn't a big deal, plus we had everyone chip in when a car pulled up. 

Hung out with my friends most of the night, not really impressed with the "Rockin' Block Party". We basically did one little activity there, got food, and amazing Mango Smoothies (new thing in our campus market), I've been thinking about getting another one today just on how good they were! We played some games in my friend's dorm after they came to mine and my room mates to admire my bettas. Poor Merlin is so under appreciated, but he knows he's my special boy and always will be. Dragoon is really loving the attention and actually did his happy dance when they came over to admire him. (Of course he's special to me too ;-)). We played Jungle Speed for at least 3 rounds, and then we played 2 rounds of Egyptian Rat Screw/Slap (room mate told us both names to see if we knew it). I actually won the second round, but I somehow earned the nickname "Sara the Impaler" due to the fact that I subconsciously would raise one of my fingers (and my nails are currently quite long...I really do need to trim them down) when people were going to slap my hand when I slapped the cards. This of course led to my room mate suggesting I play Skyrim and my character should be named that, so I spent several hours playing it (about 11pm until 1am). It's a REALLY addicting game, particularly when you're a new game deprived gamer like me:lol:.


Today:
The tank temperature is actually where it's supposed to be, and the boys don't seem to be affected by the influx of temperature (luckily it decreased pretty gradually, which is a relief!).

Today was my day off from Welcome Crew, so I've been chilling out with my room mate and a couple other friends in my dorm. I'm looking forward to the free pizza (courtesy of our local pizza places) and the free movies, including tonight's featurette _Now You See Me. _The local cinema is also hosting a free movie night after midnight which I want to go to as well, so I'll leave with my friends right afterwards to do so. 

I'm really impressed with how easily Merlin and Dragoon have handled themselves in their new environment, particularly Merlin. Merlin really didn't like all the activity around the tank last semester, but now he seems to be thriving on it! Dragoon, of course, is loving all the comments about how pretty and handsome he is. I think they're both really happy that I'm spending more time in the room and that they can see what I'm doing (particularly Merlin). So that might be why he's more accepting of this environment now, versus last semester, since he got a taste of home life and me not being in the room as often. His favorite past time has become sitting in his log and watching me, or swimming around the tank for sometime and turning several times to see if I'm still where I was last time or not. Very pleased with how they're both doing :-D.


----------



## lilnaugrim

AHHH Egyptian Rat Screw!!! LOVE that game! My cousin and I taught it to all our friends at school so whenever we have free time all together we all scrounge out a deck of cards to play! Definitely one of my favorite games, painful but oh so fun haha.

Glad everything went well on move in day, I'm at least thankful I don't have to go through that since I'm a commuter. I know that's a bit difficult to do when you're an outer stater haha Awwww, now I want some Mango FroYo from our Orange Leaf :-( .....maybe Wednesday....will be my treat for first day of classes lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> AHHH Egyptian Rat Screw!!! LOVE that game! My cousin and I taught it to all our friends at school so whenever we have free time all together we all scrounge out a deck of cards to play! Definitely one of my favorite games, painful but oh so fun haha.
> 
> Glad everything went well on move in day, I'm at least thankful I don't have to go through that since I'm a commuter. I know that's a bit difficult to do when you're an outer stater haha Awwww, now I want some Mango FroYo from our Orange Leaf :-( .....maybe Wednesday....will be my treat for first day of classes lol


 
VERY fun game! My friends and I played games last year, but my room mate just made it all the funner by teaching us ERS! 

I'm REALLY craving a mango smoothie, so I think I'll stop in the market after I go to Wal-Mart (probably will look at the bettas there >.<), since I need a couple things, including a step stool so I can reach my tank for cleanings. I REALLY want to take pictures of the setup, but I'd prefer to wait until I can put the tank light on to help with the lighting.


----------



## BettaLover1313

So the tank light is on today since it's so nie and cool in the room and cooler outside, but of course, my camera doesn't want to focus on the tank or anything at all :evil:. So yeah, no pictures *sigh*.

Both boys are doing well, Dragoon is currently building another bubble nest/guarding the little bit that he has started. Merlin is being Merlin, and is patrolling his side of the tank, defending it from his reflection :roll: lol. Neither of them is happy that they're having another fasting day so soon, but I want them back on Monday as a fasting day. 

The movies I saw last night (for free) were awesome, though I LOVED _Now You See Me_ more than _The Butler_ since I was disappointed with how it was put together (they used a documentary made AFTER one of the events of the movie, so it was really out of place and laughable since they wouldn't have interviewed the victims during that time period). 

Today has been a lazy day. I probably should have picked up my books, but since I was up until 2:30am, woke up at 9am...yeah...I don't want to do much! I was very lucky that we only have to move in a few people during the time period the Welcome Crew was asked to work. Now I'm just enjoying the down time and watching Merlin and Dragoon swim around their tank. :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Two Funny Moments for the Price of One!!!*

Funny Moments of the Day

Funny Moment 1 (brought to you by Merlin)

BE1313: *comes back from class and goes to feed the fish after a brief chat with room mate and sees that Merlin is clamped* :shock: "Oh my God! Merlin are you okay?!"
Merlin: *lost in thought, but comes out of it, unfurling his fins* "Hmmmm? Oh! You're back! Hi! I really did miss you!"
BE1313: "Be a good boy and do your trick!" *wants to check Merlin over*
Merlin: "Oh sure, no problem!" *does trick, facing BE1313's finger and turns his side to face the glass*
BE1313: "So you just wanted to be clamped to give me a heart attack when you're absolutely fine?"
Merlin: "You've been gone all day! Can I have my dinner now?"
Dragoon: "YES! FOOD!!!"


Funny Moment 2 (brought to you by Dragoon)

_After the Merlin Funny Moment_
BE1313: *starts feeding the boys their dinner of 3 pellets each* "One for Merlin"
Merlin: *too focused on BE1313* "Where did you put my food? Put more in! Did I tell you that I'm happy to see you?" *does happy dance some more*
BE1313: "One for Dragoon!"
Dragoon: "I can't see it!!!" *jumps*
BE1313: :shock2: 
Dragoon: "What? I got it! It's all good! You can put the next one in!" :-D
Merlin: "Yes, please do hurry up, I just found my first one!" :-D


Yeah, eventful dinner time today! Luckily, both boys are fine (I was scared that Dragoon got over the barrier in his greed-gluttony). I think Merlin really was just sulking since I've been out of the dorm since 9:00am this morning (boy he won't like tomorrow :-?). Dragoon has NEVER jumped for his food before, so I'm a bit worried...may have to make the water level lower, though I really don't want to since it's at a good spot already. We'll see if this latest behavior continues. Also, my room mate laughed at me for freaking out when I fussed over Merlin and then Dragoon's jumping :lol:. It's been kind of funny to hear someone else tell them good night and good morning, and basically everything I usually say to them!

First day of classes went well, and I got my books. I'm hoping I didn't mess up with my financial aid, since, apparently, I didn't accept my loans (though I distinctly remember doing so). So I'm hoping that those will come in and lower my tuition costs for the year, otherwise I don't know what I'm going to do :|. I really don't want to ask one of my relatives for more money since they've been very generous already, and I don't want to push it. So really, REALLY hoping that I didn't somehow mess everything up making my life that much harder when it comes to paying off this year's tuition.

All in all, good day today. I'm hoping tomorrow and the rest of the week is just as good. Tomorrow will also be a 50% water change for the boys, but luckily, my gravel vacuum is going to make that a breeze :-D.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well, Dragoon's eyesight is good enough that he came bite my finger at feeding time :roll:. My fault really since 1: I know he's losing his eyesight, 2: he hears the flap come open, he assumes food is coming in, & 3: Stuff on the surface of the water (with the flap open) is going to be presumed as food. Yep. Stupid me! I opened the flap, saw Dragoon's log was in the way, and moved it with my fingertip just touching the water and he smacked right into it giving me a little nip in the process. He didn't break the skin, but it just shocked the heck out of me!

Anywho! Did a 50% water change today. Dragoon is getting used to the vacuum hose, while Merlin wanted to go inside it -.-'; I really worry about him somedays, truly I do. 

I've basically have had a first day of all of my classes, and I think they'll be fine, maybe a little challenging, but fine none the less. All the teachers seem fair, and some seem really fun! So I'm looking forward to this semester! :-D

I learned from calling my mother last night that Lucky is missing me since he heard a car with a similar beep to my own and ran to our side door and sat there, whining, when I didn't come in. Renji is also missing me in his own way, and I'm certainly missing all of them. I did get a surprise though, since my mom said that she was going to let the owner of the horses I work with teach her how to ride since she's ready to try again (had a traumatic experience as a kid). I was pretty surprised, but happy as well, since the owner had mentioned that he'd wished my mom would learn to ride as well. I imagine that made him happy!

So I still have to finish some homework for tonight, then I might play a little Skyrim (so addictive!!! <.<)! Then I get to wake up early tomorrow morning to work out with some of my room mate and friend.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Heart to Heart*

First off, I got up WAY too early this morning to work out! (6 am), then I worked an hour and a half before my two classes, one of which I'm not liking the professor, since she's not very good at teaching :|. There was literally 15 minutes of her talking, and then she said, "You're going to want to write this, and everything I said before down." WHY?!!! You were talking about NOTHING that related to what we're learning!!! HOW do you think all that nonsense you were talking about relates to business? HOW?!!! Then she had us go listen to one of our government officials, however, she made us seem very rude since this lecture started at noon and all of the class has a different class at 12:30 (not all in the same class mind you) so we got up in the middle of the lecture and left, all of us feeling embarrassed about leaving when the poor guy was talking and coming off as rude.

Anyway, just met a guy who actually understands my passion for fish! :shock: Hard to believe! Especially since I usually get the dangest of looks when I bring up my two betta boys! So nice to find a fellow enthusiast up here (and he has a nice tank setup at home which he showed me via his phone!) He also told me about a pet store that I didn't know about right in town, so I'll have to check it out sometime to see what they have.

I digress, this is a betta journal after all! So today, Merlin did something very weird, but in a good way weird (at least I hope it's a good way). I decided I wanted to stand near the tank (plus I'm trying to figure out what the heck is on Dragoon's dorsal-it's a lump that's the same color as his scales, so not sure if he scraped some scales off or what he did!) I decided that since the small lump was the same color as Dragoon's scales, I started to watch Merlin, and after a few minutes, Merlin swam down to my eye level and we just stared at each other. He's never done this before, and I'm not sure if he'll ever do it again, but it was just such an intense stare, and I knew that he was trying to let me know that he's happy that I got picked him up at Wal-Mart, and that he really loves me. I've had this same experience with my dogs, and of course Renji, but never a fish. I've never had that moment where you just know that that's what they're thinking, and you know that they're happy and that they really do love you for the care you've given them. I kind of got choked up, since I really love Merlin. He's been there through some rough times, and I know I'm going to be heartbroken whenever he does pass (hopefully not anytime soon). He's an amazing fish, and an even better friend. 

Dragoon built a bubble nest again, and he's been patrolling his side of the tank, I'm trying to keep an eye on the lump he has on his dorsal, but so far, he's been his usual self, and it does look like it's the same color as his scales, but I don't want to brush it off as nothing, but I don't want to panic about it either. I have noticed that when Dragoon builds his bubble nest, he likes to taunt Merlin by staying near the barrier and getting Merlin to flare, so I'm hoping he doesn't get used to doing that. The only thing I'm getting a little worried about with Merlin is that he's been hanging around in the bottom of his tank a lot. He's not having difficulty breathing or swimming, so I'm wondering if the tank is too hot. Is 79-82 F too warm? It's where I've always had it, but now I'm starting to wonder :-?.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Another calm sort of day, got through my classes, worked out with my room mate and two friends, and overall, a good day. I've found myself startled to find that I actually LIKE my business courses including Accounting :shock2:. I'm not really a math person, so that's why it's so surprising. But I'm pleasantly surprised :-D. 

I really don't know what Merlin's problem is recently, he really has been flaring a lot :-(. I don't want to leave the light off, but he's starting to leave me no choice. I don't need him doing anything else to his fins. Dragoon is his usual self, as you can read below with his antics of the day!

Not really looking forward to working this weekend, nor my grandparents coming up. Don't get me wrong, I love them to death, but it's the other family member that usually comes with them that I'm dreading :roll:. Looking forward to my mom coming up with them though! I can't wait to see her! Hoping that maybe next weekend or the weekend after that I have at least one day off to just sleep in and relax instead of having to worry about classes or work. Anyway, enjoy Dragoon's antics!



Funny Moment of the Day: Brought to you by The Great Dragoon!

BE1313: *spots floating log is in the way of Dragoon's feeding and doesn't want to stick finger in the water to move it via the open feeding flap* "Drat!" 
Dragoon: *Wiggles in between glass and log, looking up expectantly* "Feed me please!"
Merlin: *chomping away on his pellet* Nom nom
BE1313: "Well if you can get there you should be fine." *drops pellet in, forgetting that she's feeding Dragoon, something is bound to go wrong*
Dragoon: "MINE!!!" *jumps out of water and ends up on top of log for a second (missing food) and dropping back in via the hole*
BE1313: :blink: "DRAGOON!!! Are you okay?!!!" *starts to lift up lid, closing feeding flap*
Merlin: "Oh come on! He's fine! Just feed me!"
Dragoon: *swims out sheepishly* "I meant to do that! Feed me more please! I can't find the pellet..." *pellet bobbing right next to him*
BE1313: *moves log & closes lid, then proceeds to finish feeding*
Merlin & Dragoon: :-D


----------



## Huffle Puffles

LOL, ohhhh those two! They need their own show. I'd totally watch.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles-lol they'd love that! 


Not sure what Merlin's problem is with Dragoon recently (or why Dragoon feels the need to antagonize Merlin by staying near the mesh. I'm debating on doing a 100% water change just to switch around their decor since SOMEONE *cough*Merlin*cough, cough* blew out his fins. He has two decent sized holes in his tail, and a small hole on his dorsal (read below for funny moment). I'm really not sure what has posessed them to be flaring this much! Their "territory" isn't the same as it was at home. I've never had to put plants in front of their divider, but this is getting ridiculous!!! If it's not one thing with Merlin it's another, or it's something with Dragoon!!! :roll:

Since it's hotter today, tank temperature went up a bit -.-' not really happy about that. Just a bit annoyed overall, though I still love them (and so does everone else on my wing in this dorm lol). 


Funny Moment of the Day: Brought to you by BE1313

BE1313: *watching the fish to calm down from a stressful day, sees something different about Merlin* "Merlin...what is that?"
Merlin: *whips around so he's facing the front* "Nothing! Nothing! I don't know what you're talking about!"
BE1313: *puts index finger on the tank* "Show me your side!"
Merlin: "No!" 
BE1313: *moves index finger to the side before putting it back on the glass* "Show me your side!"
Merlin: "NO!" *thinks about it* "Fine!" *keeps fins from unfurling-not clamped though*
BE1313: "Merlin!"
Merlin: "Yes, Mommy!" *unfurls fins, revealing holes*
BE1313: :evil: @#$#%$^%W^$&E&$$*%&^*&(^)*$&%^*$%*$*^&*^&*%(^!!!!!!!!!!!
Merlin & Dragoon: :shock:
BE1313: "I'm fine! Really I'm fine!"
Merlin & Dragoon: "Oh good, we'll go back to annoying each other now!"
BE1313: :roll:


----------



## BettaLover1313

Not much to report today. I'm not sure what to do with my boys. Dragoon is antagonizing Merlin quite a bit (he's not even flaring) by just going up to the barrier and bopping it, and Merlin will swim over in a tizzy! :roll: Going to try and move their big plants in front of their barrier to see if that helps. If it doesn't I'm thinking about having them trade sides (though I'm not sure if Merlin will be able to handle the filter, even with it baffled :-?. Very confused on what to do with these two...

I'm not liking this heat wave since my boys have taken to sleeping on the bottom of their tanks again to escape the higher temperatures at the surface fof their water, and it freaks me out since I think something's wrong with them, but then they'll just swim up to the glass, all happy and their usual selves! Stupid heat! Tomorrow is supposed to be even hotter too :roll:. 

School's been going well so far, and I'm hoping to get the weekend of the 28 & 29th off so that I can go home and visit my kitty and puppy :-D. We'll see though. I'm going to e-mail my supervisor about it tomorrow since everyone at work seems to have already requested some weekends off, and I certainly don't want to work them all! I need a break too!

Hoping tomorrow's classes go well (bit worried about Accounting) and that work goes well as well, since I need to work an extra hour or so to make up for what I don't work on Tuesday since my schedule doesn't allow for vacuuming, so we'll see! I have to remember to meet with my advisor tomorrow too so he can sign the paper that will officially change my major and also add on my minor. 

So much to do, so little time!


----------



## lilnaugrim

You can try doubling up the mesh and position it so that it's slightly off to make the holes not as big so they won't see each other as much and it will be harder for them to bite through the mesh if you have that issue like I do with Mercury, he's such a butthead haha.


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Yea, lil's idea to double your mesh up is good. Plus I really like these plants (below) to line the sides. I did that to Ramses' tank and he loves laying in them but also it seems to of helped with him and Harley going at it. They're nice and bushy and come in different sizes.

The leaves are darker than the picture I think, they're more a moss ball color.
http://www.petfood.com/item/penn-plax-silk-plant-rotala-serrate/721275/


----------



## lilnaugrim

Those are nice too but these are much cheaper: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+20750+21406&pcatid=21406

Also featured in my sorority ;-)
You can see the one above in this picture in the back there. They're 8 inches tall so they're pretty big and bushy! love them and they're very soft too









Here you can see I have two of them


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Oh, see, I like how those look in lil's tank, but I wouldn't of thought to buy them via the website picture. I bought a few of the Azoo plants from DrFosters and the quality is not the greatest.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh really? I bought all their Azoo plants and mine pretty much all came out looking exactly the same! Perhaps it was just a fluke or I'm just lucky? lol I'll try to dig up that picture I took when I first got them and compare them to the website to see if there are anything different. I also got some of the Marineland ones as well. But all are in use and look really really nice! The only ones I don't like much are the hairgrass ones which is a hard plastic, they don't hurt anyone but there's still an chance of course. Once my Val starts to actually grow, that fake plant will be out of there.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Since I know Merlin, the mesh is already doubled, but they can see each other's shapes, not so much distinct features, but it's enough with Dragoon hovering near the barrier, waiting for Merlin, to aggravate Merlin. I can try putting it at an angle (boys may end up in their cups this week while I'm fiddling with their tank), and I'm planning on putting their large plants in front of it to better hide them from each other. 

I just wish I knew why this has suddenly become an issue with them, since they've never acted like this before...or if they did, I'm only noticing it now since I can view them more often in my dorm room.

Thanks for the pictures of the silk plants! I may just end up getting some eventually, since Merlin's side of the tank needs a new plant or two, and Dragoon's could probably use one as well!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, they're great plants and they do fill up lots of space! Two will easily cover the entire side of a 5.5's divider. Something else you can try is putting a little space between the mesh so that it makes them further apart. I don't mean like a whole inch, but like half an inch or so might work. And then you can stuff something in the middle like a plant and the heater in the middle or something, might be difficult with the hood though. Just some idea's to toss around is all


----------



## BettaLover1313

Thanks for the ideas! I've been thinking of making a new lid for my tank to put both the filter and heater in the middle, but at the moment, they have to stay where they are due to Dragoon's new jumping habit :-?.

Today was my birthday (big 21...yeah...not one for alcohol, so not that big a deal for me lol). I had a great birthday today since my classes went well, work went well, and I got calls from my mom, favorite uncle, and the owner of the horses, not to mention a surprise gift from my relatives in North Carolina-a horse purse! I also bought myself a Phil Collins CD that has my favorite song of his on it :-D. My friends and I went to our local frozen yogurt place, called Berry-Yo, which was a blast! 

When we went to Wal-Mart, of course I looked at the bettas, and I noticed that the reds have more iridescance than Merlin, but they had the same deep red as him, not to mention similar colored iridescance, so I'm assuming the breeder is the same and got their desired effect, or is still working on it. Not sure why they'd sell to Wal-Mart though...guess it's a way to make money, but still :-?. Anyway, it was still interesting to see the bettas! My friend said I'd end up buying one, but of course I didn't. I don't have the room for another, and I can't fit a ten gallon in the dorm room, and I'd get a certain betta if I had the room for him .

Tomorrow will be interesting since I need to get some homework done in the hour break I have between two of my classes, so we'll see how that goes! 

Boys are doing fine, apart from the high temperature of their tank (seriously, heat, GO AWAY!). Today was their fasting day, which they weren't too happy about, but my room mate made sure she gave them her daily dose of telling them they're cute and adorable!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh happy birthday! Mine will be up soon, next week on the 18th! That's funny we're only a few day's apart! Tomorrow is my cousins bday and then my little brother on the 15th, me on the 18th, my cousin I'm two day's older than on the 20th and my dad's on the 25th! Super busy month for us! lol I'm glad you're birthday was still great though! Don't have to be into alcohol to have a great day! ;-)

It's been freezing here! Well at least at night, it's been getting down to the 40s and then up at 70s during the day so I'm loving this weather! I'm built for cold weather, not any of this heat crap haha. I hope your heat goes away soon! Although we're supposed to get humid and hot temps come Wednesday so your heat might be moving away then!


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Happy birthday!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Thanks for the birthday well wishes! :-D 

I think our heat is supposed to go away by tomorrow, so it might be heading your way!

It was hotter today than yesterday, my tank temperature is in the high 80s, close to 90 :-(. However, Merlin has been hanging around near his heater (not that it's going on). Somehow I'm going to do a 50% water change and move around their decorations tomorrow (hopefully I have time to). 

Was a busy (and early) day today. Worked out with my friend at 7am (had my fastest half mile time, but I couldn't do a mile :checkedout, and had class all day, then I had to finish my homework. Very happy that I got today off each week since I don't know how I would have squeezed in two hours of vacuuming my hall on top of that! 

Trying to stay cool, but not really working (had some ice cream and ice cold lemonade). Trying to stay still, just like my boys have been doing. I feel really bad that I can't cool off their tank :-(. Drapes are closed, fans are going non-stop, light is off, heater isn't going on...not sure what else to do to keep it cool...Hopefully tomorrow the heat will be gone!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ugg not looking forward to getting your heat, I was enjoying our 40 degree weather in the morning lol. It's already up at high 70's and it's only 7:36 am. >.> Imma go take a large piece of poster board outside and start fanning the heat back your way haha. It's supposed to get up to mid 90's today with a heat index of 100 in some places.....I'm going to dig myself a hole now and stay there all day, who needs college classes? lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Ugg not looking forward to getting your heat, I was enjoying our 40 degree weather in the morning lol. It's already up at high 70's and it's only 7:36 am. >.> Imma go take a large piece of poster board outside and start fanning the heat back your way haha. It's supposed to get up to mid 90's today with a heat index of 100 in some places.....I'm going to dig myself a hole now and stay there all day, who needs college classes? lol


lol, right? They're not important! ;-) *types as she's getting ready for class*. No! Don't fan it back! It's only supposed to get to 86 F today! (Hoping that it won't get that high!)


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, fine, I'll fan it towards the ocean since we're so close anyway XD


----------



## BettaLover1313

You were waving that poster board pretty hard, weren't you? The heat came back this afternoon XD lol.


----------



## Huffle Puffles

*steals the poster board and fans some of her AC at ya both* I feel ya, it's grossly warm and humid here today. I keep getting alerts on my phone for storms, heat waves and poor air quality. I remain hopeful though, supposed to pop down to 67 on Saturday. Thank goodness!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah Friday/Saturday is supposed to be nice! Ugg campus was horrible today! I'm glad we had marching band practice inside though, that was nice! It was mostly because we were just memorizing music but still, we picked a good day lol.

And thanks Huffle! I think I felt a little breeze ;-)


----------



## BettaLover1313

I felt a breeze too! Thank you!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Been a LONG day today. I'm starting to think that I'm going to burn myself out with how much I have on my plate and how much I plan to do. My FFA meeting really made me question my sanity :squint:. Classes went well today, and I got my homework for tomorrow done. Also, I get to sleep in till 8:30 tomorrow :blueyay:...it is a sad day that I consider that sleeping in :sob:. Two more days of the week to go! I plan on going to a Clay Club meeting tomorrow (where I've been today I can fiddle around with clay and actually sculpt something :shock: been a long time since I've done that)! 

I've started a little pet project of mine for my planned future career, whether or not it proves fruitful remains to be seen, but I shall try! It involves race horses, but I really don't want to go into it. Long story short, I want to run a race horse farm when I'm older (sooner rather than later), and I'm just looking up some things about past, successful/great race horses.

Business never seemed to be my calling, but the more I attend my classes, though they are mentally exhausting, I find myself enjoying them. Math that actually is being used for real things, and not expressed in letters is absolutely wonderful! You heard me! It's WONDERFUL!!! There I said it! (waits to be struck by lightning)

Changed 1/2 the water in the boys' tank today, and moved their decorations around. I think it's helped a little bit, but they seem obsessed with each other :roll:. Not sure what to make of it all! They seem to be better than before though, so I'll keep an eye on them to make sure it's not to where it was before.

Now for some pictures!!! Including a tank mate you didn't know about ;-).









"Ooh! A photo shoot! Are you sure you want to take my photos when I'm in this messed up cup?"









"If you're sure...here's this side!"









"Wait for it...my pouting pose! Seriously...put me back in the tank!"









"Where did Merlin go? Wasn't he here two seconds ago?" *in the background* "When I said I wanted to be put back in the tank, I DIDN'T MEAN IN MY CUP!!!"









"Well...since you gave me a bloodworm, I can give you one good pose. Now...PUT! ME! BACK!!!"









"OY! YOU! RED BOY! I'm going to get more tank photos than you!"









*spots Merlin coming to the divider* "RETREAT!!!"









Merlin: "You were saying, I didn't quite catch that!" :twisted: Dragoon: "Nothing!" :BIGangel:









Merlin: "You may get more pictures, but I will get one without you photo bombing!!!" *pose* Dragoon: *zooms in and out* "Hehehehe...SUCKER!!!"









Proof (besides the betta boys) that I am fish crazy.


And now the moment you've all been waiting for! I bring to you the magnificent, the majestic, the astonishing TOBY!!!









You may have seen this little guy in other pictures of the boys' tank. He is Dragoon's outside tank mate! My Breyer Stablemate Draft Horse that I adore & love, but so does Dragoon :lol:. He gets very upset when I move Toby out of his sight, but I want to take Toby on trips with me and take photos of him at places...figure out my dilemma yet? Yeah...Dragoon get's Toby...I'll just have to find a different Stablemate that says he wants to travel, since Toby now seems like a permenant fixture near the tank on Dragoon's side. 

Admit it! I had you all worried when I said their was an unknown tank mate!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol I was like....snail maybe? hmm no maybe not, OH HORSE! haha

I actually have a tin foil figurine that my friend made me because he could and it's of my fursona who's name is TAPS (long story I don't feel like telling now) and Remmy used to LOVE that thing being outside his tank! Hated when I moved her away, I think he's grown out of it now but I should pull her back out to see what he'll do! haha


----------



## BettaLover1313

First thing that comes to mind when I see TAPS is The Atlantic Paranormal Society XD. I blame AOW666 on that one!

I probably should start moving him away from the tank more, but just the heartbroken look he gets always makes me put him back!


----------



## Huffle Puffles

*waves at Merlin and Dragoon* They're so handsome! Loved the little "RETREAT!" bit. XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yup, that's actually what she was named after and even has a ghostie plushie!! Although I made it into an accronym after for Thalon Alexis Phalen Synch and I now realize....Thalon and Phalen yeah...that was REALLY good name making on my part >.< oy, she's old anyway haha like I've had her for (the character I mean, not the tin foil) about 8-10 years now! Crazy how time flies!

But this was one of the original pictures I drew of her with her ghostie:
http://fav.me/d205hb0
And the revamp:
http://fav.me/d2d269z

Those are really old, she looks much different now and actually proportional >.< whoops haha. This is a fun little animation I did of her and finished this part today! It starts off slow but if you let it run a few times it will actually get to the speed it's supposed to be at ^_^
http://fav.me/d6lzwbb


----------



## BettaLover1313

Oooh! Love your fursona! That reminds me, I really need to get my fursona down on paper. I've had her in my head for years, just never drew her on paper >.<


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles-Glad you liked it! 

So today was an absolutely BEAUTIFUL day! So nice and cool I could actually leave the light on in my tank! I'm not sure if Dragoon has Popeye or not, since his eyes looked a little larger today, so I'm going to keep an eye on him to make sure I'm not just overreacting. I'm not sure if they just look larger just because I usually don't see him from a frontal view, or if they really are. I'll be watching him carefully though!

Classes & work went well today! I went to Clay Club with my room mate, and the guy I met lost all creditability with me today when I was debating on making a large cave/house for my bettas and I was experimenting, and he commented, "You know bettas don't like caves, right? They live in mud puddles." WRONG!!! They CAN live in mud puddles, but that is NOT the OPTIMUM in environment for them to actually thrive in! You may have a larger tank at home then I have with me hear, but at least I know that a betta cannot thrive in a mud puddle or live in it by choice! Ugh!!! And of course I didn't say anything since I wanted to double-check if I actually read a thread on here that said that or not (I did find it) but it still just irks me to no end! :evil:

I really do need more plants in my tank, the boys are still going at it :roll:. I'll have to see what I can find at Wal-Mart for silk plants until I can get home to get better ones. :|


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ugg, I really hate those myths. I know it's not anyone's fault really that they happened and stuff but too many people follow and not research. I know I am very guilty of this but I have remedied it a little and have done my own research by now, but still. He'll learn eventually though.

The clay will be fine for the tank but if you want to paint it you'll have to seal it over with an epoxy to make it water safe


----------



## BettaLover1313

I was guilty of believing that myth too, but I've remedied it as well. To hear someone spout it like they're superior though just really irks me, especially when they seem to feel that just because they have a large tank, that that makes them right. It just-ugh! He really ticked me off last night, and my own "need to cite" irritated me as well, since I should have just told him it was a myth on the spot!

It probably would get a glaze if I ever do make some little caves for them, I do want to double check if they do have epoxy around though...I would think they do since it is a ceramics course and a lot of the stuff that comes out of there is plates, cups, bowls, etc. (Unless there's something with the firing process that I've forgotten about, which is entirely possible XD)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah if it's painted and then fired, it's glazed over so that's totally fine to use. It's just that most people don't have access to a kiln so hence the need for epoxy or some other glaze ^_^

And no worries, you'll get the chance to inform him, but I agree; he's just compensating for something ;-) haha. He's probably got like 2 silk plants and like 1 danio, 1 neon tetra, 1 Common pleco or something like that XD No, I know that's rude but all the same. And I don't mean to imply anything about the silk plants, I have my tanks with just silk as well, just commenting that he probably hasn't done his proper research or anythin...yeah. Anywho!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lol yeah, he probably is! Plus, his large tank that he showed me is at his house, so who knows who actually takes care of it! 

I thought that's how it worked with ceramics and a kiln, but it's been at least four years since I did anything with ceramics ^^'!

I really wish I could get some real plants, but since I don't know how to transport them easily, it's easier for me to wait when I'm out of college instead of killing plants XD.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah I hear you ^_^ I am glad that I don't have to go back and forth just for the sake of all my plants and fish. Granted, if I did move then I probably wouldn't have so many fish and all...yeah. Plants are pretty easy to move if you just have some easy plants like Anubias and java fern will be easy enough since they aren't planted. So just pick them up, throw them in a cup of partial water, they can be exposed and still live no problem  so that's something you can start with at least ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

I know what I'm going to be looking into getting this summer!


----------



## lilnaugrim

:-D floating plants are easy to transport as well, just float them in a little baggie or cup of water and voila; easy transportation!


----------



## BettaLover1313

What would be needed to keep the plants healthy in the tank? Just so I can get an idea of what I would need & start estimating costs since I think Merlin & Dragoon would appreciate the live plants


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well a light is good but fluorescent lights are best over incandescent for live plants. You can get CFL's (compact fluorescent lights) from home depot or wal-mart. For high light plants a bulb with 6,500K is best but anything from 3,000K and up will do just fine. Most Incadescent's are like 1,000K so that's super low. So desk lamps will work fine for that and then for the low light plants like Anubias and Java Fern, they don't necessarily need liquid ferts but it might help a little. I use SeaChem Flourish Comprehensive at 1 drop per gallon per week so you could use a few drops per week if you wanted but they'll survive just fine without ferts and just light ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

Cool! Thanks for the information!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yep np! Sorry it was rather weirdly worded, I was talking with friends as I wrote that lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

So today was another good day. Bought a binder for the project that I'm doing for my planned future career in the horse racing industry (may not be in the near future, but it never hurts to start early). I'm getting excited about the information I'm finding, and what I've found so far has revealed a small pattern, but I need to look at all the horses I have in mind before I can conclude anything on the genetics. 

Anyway! I also bought myself some tools for Clay Club, since I intend to go there every meeting since it's just wonderful to work with clay again! :-D

The betta boys are up to their usual mischief, but it almost seems to be a game with them. It's quite silly really. Dragoon will wait at the barrier for Merlin, who is usually in his log, Dragoon will grow impatient and zip around near the barrier, then Merlin will come out flaring, and Dragoon will stop immediately to look at the massive red blod coming towards the barrier slowly :lol:. If it wasn't occuring so often I'd find it more assuming, but since it seems to be a routine, I've been shaking my head. Just watching them the first time gave me a chuckle though!

I have work early tomorrow and Sunday :-(, but not much I can do about it. I've decided that tomorrow is laundry/Skyrim day since my room mate went home for the weekend :-D. Guess who can spend several hours playing a game tomorrow:twisted:.


----------



## BettaLover1313

:wave:

I'm alive!!! Don't worry! All is well in the world of Merlin & Dragoon!

Oh...what do you need to be caught up on? Well...the weekend went well, I actually hung out with someone from my work and went to see the comedian that was brought in by our campus programming, I also got some extra hours in as well at work, so not bad at all.

Then things went downhill...I got a nasty head cold on Monday. It was so bad that I decided not to go to class, and when I actually woke up (sometime around noon) I was glad I hadn't gone to class since I was freezing cold and felt comfortable wearing sweat clothes and crawling under my blankets, and I repeat, I felt COMFORTABLE! So I'm pretty sure I had a fever that I managed to fight off as well. I hated skipping that day as well since I had a test that day in one of my classes too :sick2:.

Luckily, the next day, I was better, not great, but better, and I took my exam, getting a 78% on it (considering previous averages were 65% I was ecstatic). 

Today was a regular day, so nothing really to report there. 

Merlin & Dragoon seem to be doing fine. Merlin's tail is looking much better. I think I solved some of the barrier aggression by moving their logs so that they're not facing the barrier, so they can't constantly see each other/antagonize each other (which is what Merlin is trying to do to Dragoon right now, but Dragoon is in his log, hiding ou...never mind, he left :checkedout. Bit frustrated with the sponges I have to baffle the intake and outflow, they're falling apart :-(, I took them off to rinse them off a bit, and I find that they've got holes and are hanging together by small fibers. I'm trying to find some more that I can switch them out with, but so far, no dice. Wal-Mart didn't have any, and I don't know when I'll get to check Dollar Tree, so I'll have to hope that Dragoon doesn't get nosey if any of it comes off. While at Wal-Mart I did however find my favorite flavor of Ben & Jerry's at Wal-Mart much to my immense pleasure since I've been looking for it for awhile now :quiet:.


----------



## BettaLover1313

So, for a little while now, I've been noticing some different things on Dragoon (can't figure out what they are) but one day they will be there, obvious as day, the next, I won't see it. It's very baffling. I've been assuming that he's scraping his scales against something, but I can't fathom what! It's the only thing I can think of though to explain why I see things on him, and the next day I don't see anything! I've been keeping an eye on him for the past week now, and this doesn't occur every day, nor is it ever in the same spot, so yeah...not sure what to make of it...:-?

Anywho! Today has been an interesting and exciting day! First off, we'll go with the fishes' day: poor boys were left in the dark today since for 1) I thought it'd be hotter & 2) I didn't think it'd rain. Well...guess who was wrong? Yep. Me. So they were in the dark until a little bit ago when I returned from a long day on campus and turned on the light, and then fed them dinner (of course they were very confused as to why they were being fed at this hour), so yeah, that's been their day! 

Today has been an eventful day today since I spent my morning vacuuming my hall, then going to my two classes, and then eating dinner with a friend & sitting out a thunderstorm before we went to Clay Club. Now THAT'S where my excitement and happiness is coming from! I was voted as the new secretary of the club, and my room mate was voted the president (no surprise to anyone but her, she wanted to be VP, but I know she'll be an awesome president!) The weirdest thing is, only the treasurer and I have ever actually been officers in a club, so we'll be guiding the pres. & vp a bit, but as our adviser says, we're a community, and we help each other.

Speaking of the adviser, I confirmed my suspicions that he's an artist I've admired for his clay work since a field trip in art class and seeing his work. I'M SO HAPPY I COULD BOUNCE OFF THE WALLS!!! :blueyay::greenyay::redyay: I just can't believe that he's actually the adviser of the club and that we, as members get to learn from him!!! :mrgreen:

It will be interesting to see where we, as officers, take this club, since we need to figure out what goals we want to achieve and how we're going to go about doing it, my room mate and I already have some ideas that we're going to run by the other officers at the next meeting, so I can't wait for next Thursday! Once I do finish some sculptures I'll be sure to post in my art journal (which I'll link to whenever I actually add something to it. ^^')


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sounds like a great day!! I love meeting the artists and just absolutely loving their work, by that point I usually don't get words out of my mouth and look stupid but hey, it's still awesome haha. Congrats on being secretary as well!! Fun times!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Sounds like a great day!! I love meeting the artists and just absolutely loving their work, by that point I usually don't get words out of my mouth and look stupid but hey, it's still awesome haha. Congrats on being secretary as well!! Fun times!


I've been suspecting he was the artist I admired, but I didn't actually confirm it until last night, and then I told my room mate and showed her his work, and she just said, "Yeah, I know he does that. Bruce is awesome." I just continued to act like a little kid for the rest of the night (we even watched _The Pebble & the Penguin_ :lol. Very happy night overall, now today just needs to go well!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aha! Pebble and the Penguin! Awesome movie! I'd totally watch that with you guys as well! lol ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

It's such an awesome movie! We've already decided that it'll be our go-to movie when we're feeling down, had a rough day, or possibly just after Clay Club lol.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today was a good day! Only had one class (since one was cancelled) work went by quickly, and I've had a lot of down time today!

The boys are doing well. The issue with the flaring has been resolved (for the most part). With their logs no longer facing the barrier it has helped the issue to lessen to an acceptable degree. Mr. Grumpy-Fins still flares all by himself, but I can't really stop that obviously, he flares just to flare. :roll:


----------



## BettaLover1313

I've been so busy!!! :demented: Between homecoming banner, classes, work, and clay club, I've had very little free-time and I think I've driven myself a bit insane...Luckily, I have this weekend off, so I'll be going home to see my mom, Lucky and Renji, although I'm a bit worried about leaving Merlin & Dragoon alone for the weekend after having a dream that Dragoon got onto Merlin's side of the tank and they were both flaring at each other, ready to fight :shock:. To say the least, I woke up very freaked out!

Not much to report on the boys still. Merlin's fins are looking much better and just need to heal a little bit more. My one friend is stunned at how huge his fins are compared to his body and how much they've grown out since I first got him. Dragoon is being babied quite a bit by my room mate, but he needs loving too ;-) (not that I don't give him love). Both boys have their bubble nests going still, and Merlin still likes to do his nightly flaring at everything in his area, while Dragoon has taken to sleeping in his floating log at night, though he scares the crap out of me since he tends to tilt to the side, scaring me half to death!

Anyway, lots to do tomorrow from trying to mail out letters to people that should have been mailed out weeks ago, to a career fair on campus, so this will probably be all until the weekend, though I will try to post more in the upcoming days if possible.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Where did my free-time go? Seriously?! I blink and it's almost time for me to go to my last class of the day!!! I had time, I know I did--anyone want to help me find it?! Seriously, I thought I had a half hour (about the usual time) to change 50% of Merlin & Dragoon's water, and now I don't have enough time! Also, I thought I had a couple weeks before the World Dairy Expo, and I just learned that it's next Tuesday...WHAT IS THIS NONSENSE?!!! :shock:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ugg I hear you, we can search for our lost time together :-(


----------



## BettaLover1313

All right liln! That's go find this time!

Here time! *whistles*

All right, I'm officially naming a betta or a dog Time just because I can!!! Mwahahaha!


----------



## BettaLover1313

BettaLover1313 said:


> All right liln! That's go find this time!
> 
> Here time! *whistles*
> 
> All right, I'm officially naming a betta or a dog Time just because I can!!! Mwahahaha!


I just realized I but "That's" instead of "let's" >.< just the kind of day I've been having!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today was not the best day for me. I started off thinking today was Friday, and then reality sunk in...it was only Thursday . Then it just went downhill from there. First, one of the floors smelled like something died, then on that same floor one of the vacuums died so I had to go get the other one, and I was nearly late to class. After that, I did find out that I could do a project on what I've already started on my own dealing with Thoroughbreds, so that was good. Then, I went to meet a friend to eat only to find out I left my keys in my dorm room, so yeah...that's been my day!

Luckily, I have an awesome room mate and friends, so they helped to keep my day from being a total disaster. Also, Clay Club was fun, and the adviser showed us some of his latest pieces :-D.

The boys are still doing well, and Dragoon REALLY likes his floating log now that he knows what to do with it. Merlin has found a way to lounge on his thermometer again, but if he wants to lounge near it, that's fine (he rests on the suction cup part). I'm hoping they'll be okay over the weekend. The fasting I'm not really worried about, it's the "what if" that's bothering me :-?. I'm really excited to go home though! Plus, I really want to snuggle with Lucky and Renji! I miss having them around constantly. Hopefully I won't have any assignments to worry about while I'm at home. Not sure if I'll get to see the horses, but that can't be helped.

Anyway, I hope everyone else had a nice day today, and I'll probably post after the weekend, hopefully with plenty of pictures to share .


----------



## BettaLover1313

So...I did get pictures from the weekend but...my camera died >.< Sorry, but no new pictures yet :-(

Anyway, I had a great weekend at home. Lucky was so excited to see me, and he slept next to me both nights :-D. Renji eventually let me pet him, though I did get scratched by him when I accidentally spooked him (have a lovely mark on my arm). It was nice to be home and see the animals, not to mention getting to see my mom and talk with her. I also got to see most of the horses (minus Peek-a-Boo). The owner was on a trail ride and felt bad that he'd missed me, but that really couldn't be helped. I don't expect everyone to rearrange their schedules when I come in. Unlike my grandmother who keeps trying to make my mother rearrange her schedule whenever my other relatives come up :roll:. I won't go into that rant though.

The boys did well, and are still doing well. Both Merlin and Dragoon have decent sized bubble nests, and have been swimming around happily. Dragoon nearly flared at me today though, I started to see his beard, but he still didn't flare completely.

The reason he did an almost flare? I'd been gone since 5:30 this morning, and didn't get back until 3 this afternoon and I didn't feed them when I woke up at 4 since I didn't want to disturb my room mate by turning on the light. So yeah...Dragoon was irritated with me. 

Anyway, the reason I was up so early was due to me helping out my collegiate FFA at the World Dairy Expo by running the Dairy Products contest. It was a great experience, and was much nicer than the first time I went and the kids were much better behaved than that time too.

All in all, many fun days! I shall try to get batteries ASAP so you can see the pictures I took!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Lots of good news today, but first we'll start with the "meh" news.

Today I was really exhausted so I did not vacuum. Luckily, my supervisor was very understanding once I explained that I had a long day yesterday, and that I woke up early today (4am-11pm yesterday and then awake at 7am today...yeah...body just couldn't hack it). Other than that, the day has been pretty good!

Went to Wal-Mart today to get some brushes for Clay Club so that I can glaze my pieces (the first ones should be out of the kiln by tomorrow :-D). I saw, while there, that the camera I want dropped in price by $10 and I get paid tomorrow...guess who's getting that camera? (I will also be buying batteries for the old one so that I can get the pictures off of it). 

Got several new pieces finished today, including a lion sculpture that I'm quite proud of so far since I got a really cool effect going with the mane and tail tuft! I will probably post those pieces in the art journal I have (but haven't posted anything in since I started it ^^. I will be going to the studio tomorrow to work on the last two pieces I want to finish that go with a set of six. Then I need to try and make a set of plates for my mom (and bowls...and cups...all before Christmas-six of each :shock. That I'll either start tomorrow or do another day!

Merlin & Dragoon are doing great! Merlin's fins are looking great! I shall have to take some pictures of him and then show you how he looked when he first tore them just so you can see the improvement! I didn't change half their water today since they're due for a full water change, so that will wait until the weekend.

Speaking of the weekend, I have Sunday off this weekend :redyay:! My room mate, a couple other friends and I will probably watch _Les Miserables_ (me for the first time), and work at the studio again. Very happy that I got that surprise day off though! Just made my week!

Anyway, I hope to post sometime tomorrow, hopefully with pictures for you to see!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hooray for camera sale! Love those! I need a new one myself >.< it's been through too much haha.

Speaking of Le Mis which I still haven't seen, but we're actually performing songs from it in Marching Band so that's pretty cool! I'm totally over the whole psych of the play, I'm sure it's a wonderful and amazingly touching play but I'm just so sick of everyone talking about it and swooning over it >.< yeah so I'm practically the only one in Marching Band that doesn't actually know the songs lol Oh well, tell me how the movie goes!

Glad you had a better day as well!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Yeah, I was pleasantly surprised to see the price drop, so I will probably end up getting it after we go to the frozen yogurt shop. 

I've never seen it, but I agree with getting annoyed about the hype. Everyone keeps saying, "I cried during it and it was so sad" and all I can think is: "It's called _Les MISERABLES _for a reason"! I can imagine it's a great play/movie though, but seriously, some things people say are just moments of "Really?!!!"


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah exactly! I know it's so sad and I know I'll cry lol, but yeah, can't stand the hype ever. Same thing happened with Twilight, I was actually going to read it before the movies came out and then everything went to hell and the hype was just too much to handle lol. I told myself I'd read it after the hype was generally over but I can't stand her writing style; waaaaayyyyyy too many comma splicing that I just can't stand!!! haha so I won't be reading it until I'm like 90 and have absolutely nothing else to read XD


----------



## BettaLover1313

I'm not fond of her writing style either, though I did like the Twilight series, but I understand why a lot of people don't like it, and I respect their opinions.


----------



## BettaLover1313

So...only one picture today due to it being close to my bed time/me not having the time to get all the pictures sorted/loaded :-(. I did buy batteries for the old camera. Yes, you heard correctly. OLD CAMERA!

I did buy myself the camera I wanted from Wal-Mart. You can see it pictured below. It is a GE 14.1 megapixel camera, and I'm very impressed with it already (just read the manual...sort of). I hope to try it out tomorrow with Merlin & Dragoon photo shoot :-D. This camera is supposed to have a 15X zoom!!!

Had a lot of fun with my room mates and friends tonight between trying to throw on the wheel (I'm SLOWLY getting the hang of it), playing card games, and going to our frozen yogurt shop, it's been a great day! 

I feel bad though, since I didn't get to feed Merlin & Dragoon their dinner (they both got two pellets though instead of three a few minutes ago). Now they're both swimming around. They both scared me when I got back since Merlin was sleeping at the bottom and Dragoon was tilting to the side slightly as he slept in his log >.< they really do know how to give me a heart attack!

So, yeah...hopefully pictures tomorrow!!!


----------



## BettaLover1313

I really need to work on using a better word than "so" >.<


----------



## lilnaugrim

haha soooo....

Nice camera! I hope to get a better one when I can, of course have to get a new laptop first...possibly a car/truck....send my backpacks back to LLBean to be replaced...yeah....too much!

Yeah I don't mind Twilight as much, it's just the Twihards that get me. I mean, I know I can freak out and fangirl over some stupid things but it's just a little over board to me >.<


----------



## BettaLover1313

Same here. I always get asked once I say that I like Twilight "Team Edward or Jacob" and I can just feel the nerve above my eye starting to twitch lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim

lmao!


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Finally-pictures!!!*

I finally got all the pictures sorted, and even took some of the boys just for you!

First off, the promised, oldish pictures!

My mom and I went to PetSmart and brought along Lucky, since he needed a bath, so while he was being fawned over by the employees, Mom and I went shopping! Once we finished, we looked at the bettas, and I decided to take some pictures since I know I won't be getting anymore any time soon (or at least I'd better not be!)

First up, a handsome black HM:









Next, a Green with Red Fins HM









Another Green with Red Fins, but this one is a CT, and he's a darker green:









This one I'm a little torn on the color, he had a black face, but I couldn't decided if he was a white, cellophane, or maybe even a yellow HM? 









And finally, this little guy would have come home with me if I had the room since not only did I like him, but my mom did as well! So here's the little blue and white guy (he was with the HM's but not sure if that's what he really is).









To be honest, if I had the room, I would have taken the black HM, the white/cellophane/yellow HM, and the blue guy, but the blue one really caught my attention. I asked my mom if she wanted me to set up the 3-gallon that I still have for her and boy did I get an earful :lol:. I was only teasing her. I know she likes fish, but she likes to watch them. The taking care of them is my job. Plus she has the dog and cat to take care of when I'm not home, so no need to add to her burden. I just wanted to see if she'd actually say yes/how she'd react ;-).

Moving on to the "moving photo shoot" aka me driving and seeing something I want to take a picture of, so frantically moving my camera and clicking the button. Understand, these have been cropped & rotated to not be at an angle on GIMP, but otherwise unaltered.


First, a lovely combine!









Next some cute sheep!









Finally, some lazy cattle!









I had some other shots, but these three were the best of the lot, and I'm quite happy that they turned out as well as they did!

Next are some photos of Renji & Lucky, since we haven't seen them in the journal for awhile!

First off-Renji!








All right, so he wasn't feeling very photogenic this past weekend 

Lucky, on the other paw, was!








Oh, you know, I'm really cute! Don't associate me with the destruction behind me (even though he did that) :-D.









I'm a kitty! BARK!!!

All right, so Renji did have one more good photo in him!








Who said cats and dogs can't get along? Aren't they precious? 


On to the events of the day before I spoil you with more photos! 

Got to finish all my vacuuming early thanks to Financial Accounting being canceled today, so I got all my work done with plenty of time to spare for lunch and taking pictures of Merlin & Dragoon! 

Merlin loves the new camera, he thinks it's the most amazing thing he's ever encountered. Dragoon...he surprised me. I've said it many times in this journal that I've never seen him fully flare. I've seen half-hearted attempts, but never a full flare...not until today at least. Yep. You read it correctly. Placid, happy-go-lucky, always adorable Dragoon flared at the camera. I was in such shock at what I was seeing on the camera screen that I forgot to click the button though . He is quite handsome when he flares though, I'm not going to lie! His beard is about the same color as his darkest scales on his body, and really stands out against his lighter colored face. He wasn't feeling very photogenic of course, so there are more pictures of my photo hog Merlin, then Dragoon, but I did get a couple nice pictures of Dragoon! 

Without further ado! The Merlin & Dragoon Show!!!









"Look at my healing tail! Isn't it long and gorgeous looking? Well...if you ignore the tears."









*flares* WHAT IS THIS MONSTER?! (BE1313-:shock: He flared!) *GASP* "What is this thing?! I don't like it!"









Idiot! It's a camera! 









I know that you idiot!









"What did you just call me?"









Nothing! *flees from the camera* GO AWAY (I really do like this shot of his tail lol)









That's what I thought!









*tone changes* Mommy? *pleading eyes* Can I have a treat? I've been very good!









*comes out and gives same pleading eyes* Can I have some too?! Pretty please?









NO! You cannot have a treat! You can't even get your picture taken! (curse you plant for taking the focus!)









Fine! Meanie!









*looks smug* Yes! Finally I got that through your head!









Humdeedeedeedumh- *gasp* CAMERA! *flees*









This is why I'm your favorite...I am your favorite, right?









Why does this thing keep following me?! *flees*









Yep. I'm your favorite. No contest.









:evil: Is no place sacred?! Not even my log?!









*Had swum off* Hmm? Do you need another photo shoot? I'd be happy to oblige!

~Fin~


So yeah, I need to work on getting Dragoon to like the camera, though part of me really wants a photo of him flaring >.<

I have a bonus picture for you now that I took yesterday:









If you'll steer your attention to the white Geranium, you'll see what appears to be a Hummingbird. You would be part-way incorrect though. That is not a Hummingbird. That is a Hummingbird Moth. In appearance, it resembles a Hummingbird, but it does have antennae. Unfortunately, my cell phone cannot capture such features, but it is indeed a Hummingbird Moth! My room mate and a friend were walking with me to the car to go to Wal-Mart when we came across this little guy flitting about near the flowers. So I had to get a picture :-D. 

Hope you enjoyed this picture heavy journal entry!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Phew! Busy weekend! 

Anyway, I did like _Les Miserables_ and I do recommend it. All the actors did great jobs and the emotions are conveyed very well. Plus I had two talking encyclopedias telling me fun facts about the movie, though those same encyclopedias gave me two bops since I didn't cry. I got teary-eyed, but no crying *shrugs*. 

The weekend was great though! I actually made two pieces on the wheel for Clay Club, then my room mate, a friend, and I built a blanket fort before we watched _Les Miserables, Lion King, _& _How to Train Your Dragon._ 

I did feel bad about the blanket fort since Merlin absolutely HATED it :-(. I think he was flaring the whole time it was up, and he re-opened a hole in his tail . To say he was ticked did not describe how much he hated the blanket fort near the tank. Dragoon didn't care. He actually built a bubble-nest during that time period (and is working on it today too). 

I did do a 100% water change on Saturday, before the movie night on Sunday, and rearranged their decorations, so that's cut down again on the flaring...for now. 

Started getting more organized with my school, work, and extra-curricular activities/free time, since I've been running around like a chicken with its head cut off (sorry for the morbid saying). So I'm hoping with my new schedule that I've implemented, I won't feel as scatter-brained/rushed as I've been feeling recently. 

I can't wait for next weekend to come, since I will have a 3-day weekend (though it will start on Thursday and end on Monday) but essentially it's a Friday, Saturday, Sunday deal. I have to make sure I feed Merlin & Dragoon their dinner before I leave Thursday night (another thing that I'm ashamed to say has gotten neglected a couple times :-( recently-hoping that changes as well). 

The boys have been happy today, as I said Dragoon's been working on his bubble nest, and Merlin is enjoying his rearranged side of the tank, swimming around placidly (for once). They got an unusual fasting that started last night and ended this evening when I fed them their dinner. I hope to get them back on schedule eventually.

An issue that I have noticed with the boys that I thought had stopped, is that Dragoon plays this little game with Merlin of swimming up to the barrier, getting Merlin to flare, and then swimming away, and then starting it all over again :roll:. I keep telling him tot knock it off, since I would like to actually see Merlin's tail healed without any tears or pinholes! Now to get the point across to Dragoon...


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Awesome pics!  Renji is adorable, I totally wanna smoosh and kiss on Lucky's nose and the Dragoon and Merlin show, well, it's one of my favorites!


----------



## BettaLover1313

I'll be sure to tell Renji & I'll make sure Lucky gets an extra kiss when I go home next weekend! The boys are silly as always and seemingly enjoy making me panic when they sleep >.<


----------



## BettaLover1313

I seem to be in a habit of posting every other day now...better than not posting I guess :-D.

Anyway, I'm very pleased with myself today since I just saw that I got two B's on my Financial Accounting homework AND on my exam, so I'm very happy :jester:. Financial Accounting is my hardest class, and to see that I got two B's, and one on the exam, that just makes my day! 

I'm trying to get myself more organized since I need to put in studio time to make more ceramics (some to sell, some as gifts, some to keep), and I think I've got a pretty good idea going for just dropping by after my Native American Art class on M-W-F. The problem is, I'm also trying to fit in a workout three times a week, and I can't do it afterwards since it's impossible to stay at the ceramics studio for only a certain amount of time. It really is. The original plan was to stay an hour at the studio, and then go workout for an hour, that way I have time to do my homework. However, I factor to factor in my adviser and another older adult who tend to be in the studio at those times...yeah...can't really leave in the middle of a conversation...that's rude/I wouldn't do that anyway. So now I'm trying to figure out when I'm going to fit in an hour of workout time, and I could cut into my free time (refuse to cut into my sleep time) but the problem is, I love my free time since it generally becomes "me time". Basically, I play a video game for a couple hours, read, draw...basically things that are relaxing to me. I really haven't had a lot of me time recently, so I'm treasuring the couple hours I manage to make. I think I will be cutting into those couple hours though since I really want to get back into shape and also work on my upper body strength so that I can actually get a saddle onto a horse's back. Yep, just got it sorted! Thanks for dealing with this long thought out process of my scheduling. Very sorry .

Fishes! Yes! That's why you're reading this! Merlin & Dragoon!

Today the boys got a 50% water change, and Merlin decided that he wanted to try and swim up the vacuum hose. I can't believe how obsessed he is with small holes :roll:. Luckily, he failed miserably, and I was able to vacuum his side without issue. Dragoon did his usual swimming to the exact opposite side of the vacuum hose, but that's fine! I much prefer that! Merlin always hovers near the hose and it annoys me so much since I'm so cautious of him and suck up more water than I wanted to while doing his side! 

I keep forgetting that while Dragoon is laid back, he's very skittish. I had my MP3 player on and took off my headphones as I was turning off the power strip in preparation to clean their tank. I noticed Dragoon was looking at my headphones that I just pulled out, so I lifted them up slightly so he could get a better look...yeah...I felt bad about sending him darting to the other side of the tank. I forgot that he doesn't take to new things all that well...at least outside of his tank anyway . 

On a happier note, I love how my room mate adores my fish (mainly Dragoon). It's just so nice to hear someone talking to them like I do :lol:. She was even sad that we made Merlin flare so much on the movie night, and that just made me smile. I've heard so many horror stories about room mates and fish, and it's just such a relief to have one like mine! 

Flaring with Merlin is definitely less with the logs not facing the barrier, so I made sure today, after the water change, that I moved the logs back to where they had been. Dragoon can't antagonize Merlin as much if Merlin is in his log and can't see him . Some antagonizing still goes on, but at least I cut down some of the flaring. 

I keep thinking about what I'd eventually like to have in a community tank/sorority tank. I'd have to figure out first-size of the tank, and then a way to calculate how many fish I could put in it. Honestly, I've been thinking about this so much since I saw Penguin Tetras at the local pet store that AO666 and I went to when she picked up Happy (S.I.P.). I saw them in one of the tanks, and thought they were very adorable (of course I also have to double-check if bettas would get along with them and vice versa), but they been on my mind a lot, but it's obviously a far off thing in the future, but I still can't help thinking about it, since it's something I'd like to do...just like I'd eventually like to have a koi pond, but I don't see that anytime soon :lol:.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Yeah, there's no habit being formed here except for the "I post when I can habit" ^^;.

Anywho! First we'll start with a rant about my work & some co-workers and then we'll proceed to the betta boys! Feel free to skip the rant!

<Rant>

This weekend our boss said that she would visit us at work. Now this isn't a big deal at most places. For instance, at my previous work place, I could always find something to do. Work was never really done. Here, once we finish our work in a hall there is NOTHING ELSE FOR US TO DO!!! We spent the past two days sitting in dorms for 30+ minutes just so that we could stick to the schedule our boss insists we have to follow! 

Don't misunderstand. None of us like lying to our boss about how long we work, but seriously. You have so many people going through these dorms that they WILL get done earlier than the late time. Solution? LET THEM LEAVE EARLY AND TAKE THE FRICKING PAY CUT!!! But oh no! Our boss can't comprehend this little fact! :evil: I hate sitting around while on the job, and I especially hate napping on the job (which we did today since we had an hour to kill)!!! 

Also, when our supervisor got fed up with waiting for our boss to call and say she was on her way, one person had the nerve to sit in the basement after sweeping the dorm, and then when I spotted them sitting there while the supervisor and I were working this was the thought process:

BE1313: *WHAT THE HECK ARE YOU DOING* "Hey, we need some help upstairs can you put on some gloves and help out?" *MOVE YOUR CABOOSE NOW BEFORE MY SHOE GOES UP IT!!!*
Person: "Oh yeah, sure!"
BE1313: *MOVE IT! MOVE! MOVE!! MOVE!!!* "Thanks!"
Person: "I was wondering why you guys were taking so long!"
BE1313: *:evil: THEN WHY WERE YOU JUST SITTING THERE INSTEAD OF COMING TO HELP US?!!!* "Oh, we've just had to stock a lot of toilet paper-laughs" *evil laughter*

If there's one thing I don't like is lazy people on the job. You can lounge about on your own time! I don't care if we've been stopping in every dorm, if you want to get done in a timely manner get off your fricking high horse and do the work!!!

</Rant>


Now that that's out of the way, onto betta news!

The boys have been doing well. Merlin has taken to enjoying one spot of the gravel that I messed up, so he'll do his happy dance right down to it and then follow the curve up -.-'. I'll have to fix that Wednesday when I change 1/2 their water. Dragoon has learned to flare, or it seems that way to me. I've started to notice him starting to show part of his beard more than I've ever seen him show part of it, but he hasn't fully flared since seeing the camera. He and Merlin still enjoy antagonizing each other a bit at the barrier, but otherwise, all is well with them.

The one thing I haven't been enjoying is repeated dreams of either Merlin or Dragoon ending up on the opposite side of their tank with their neighbor in full on flare/ready to fight mode. It's really making me worried to leave them alone for anything since I'm terrified it's actually going to happen. The last dream really freaked me out since I came back to find Merlin dead and I was ready to do something with Dragoon's body (can't say what) since he was very still and he was missing almost all of his tail, then he started to flop feebly and that's where the dream ended, thank God! :blueshake:

I'm extremely worried about this upcoming weekend where my room mate and I will be gone for 3 days for our fall break. I don't want anything bad to happen to either of my boys. :blueworry:

On that dark note I will leave you!-No! I kid! I kid! 

I went into downtown yesterday with my mom since she came up to give me some things from home/visit. While there we looked at a couple pet stores. One of them was an antique store with fish, and at first I was impressed with the large bowls the bettas were kept in...that is until I came across one in a huge tank that looked dead. He didn't move at all while we were in the store. Plus the store owner creeped me and my mom out, so not going there ever again!

Now the other pet store, that one was awesome!!! They had two Red-Earred Sliders in a tank that were absolutely adorable! They thought my mom and I were going to feed them so they were swimming against the side and pushing the other one down (or trying to). It was so cute! There was also a (I think I got this right...) Water Crested Dragon(?) that was their pet, not for sale, but he was cute as he basked under his light, there was a Maine **** cat wandering around, two bunnies (one big, one small) in two different pens, a momma rat, her mate, and their little ones (so cute!), an adorable ferret who was in need of an experienced home (for only $12!), and their were some guinea pigs, along with quite a variety of fish including male VT bettas that were on sale for $3.29 (no I didn't get one, thought there were some really pretty ones). The best part? They weren't in little cups! They were in clean water, in large tupperware containers that had holes in them so they could breathe! It was wonderful to see that! They had some fake plants for sale (and real ones) but I couldn't find any silk plants that I liked enough to put in my tank. Maybe next time I go there I will find something!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today was a good day today! 

Classes were easy, my Financial Accounting professor joked around with me today in class so there's hope for me yet! I even got credit today for my homework (he has been doing either 0 or all credit-no inbetween) so I'm very happy about that, not to mention that I actually seem to be understanding this chapter! :greenyay:

Fun story for the day (sorry, not about the boys):

BE1313: *reading one of the _Phantom Stallion_ books so she hears but doesn't recognize the sound of clicking nails on the floor as she waits to get into her art classroom*
????: Sniff, sniff, sniff!
BE1313: *looks up in surprise & sees this:







* (same sort of expression, gentle eyes and all*
Rottweiler: *sniff sniff, happy pant*
BE1313: Hi! :-D
Two Boys in the Hall: :shock::?:
Owner: *calls Rottweiler*

Yep! Best surprise of the day ever! Such a sweet dog! Not to mention well trained! He came when his owner called and followed obediently at his heels (except to sniff the strange person on the floor-me).

After class I called the owner of the horses to let him know I'd be coming in Thursday. He informed me that Zip had been sold :-(, but he also bought a new horse that hopes isn't a "pickle". Basically, he bought this horse thinking it was sound and now it's limping. He's really hoping it's just a pulled muscle and not something more serious, otherwise, he will have to sell the horse himself since he needs sound horses. From the sounds of it, this bay horse is built like a tank, he moves well (from what he saw in the arena anyway) and though he "humps up" he doesn't actually buck, which is very close to the type of horse he's looking for/wants. Probably as close as he can get to the type of horse he really wants. Hopefully I'll get to see him Thursday night and get pictures of him (and hopefully he'll be better by then). 

I did get to go to the studio today and though my pieces are fired, I need to re-glaze/put a clear coat on the pieces, so no pictures of those yet :-(. I also got to work out today, and I'm thinking my schedule will work out as I had originally planned so long as I keep to it. 

The betta boys are doing well. I'm starting to believe that Dragoon didn't realize he could flare/didn't know how to flare and now he's abusing his "newfound power". He flared at me today when I came in after working out, having been late for their feeding. Silly boy! I did manage to get a picture of him half flaring, so I'll have to double-check that the picture isn't blurry. I can hopefully load those by the end of the week!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Whew! Looonnnnng day today! No work, but classes just dragged on and on, not to mention the extra credit I needed to do for Native American Art (that wasn't hard though, just time consuming). Really, the extra credit was the best part since I finished watching _Smoke Signals_ and wrote a brief summary of the two main characters! (Recommend that you should at least check out the trailer to see if it'd be something you're interested in watching ;-)). 

Merlin and Dragoon have been doing well, though their filter is being a bit finicky (the intake is apparently clogged according to that one guy I mentioned earlier). After he fiddled with it, it's running fine now though. He tried to tell me that the sponge & panty hose wasn't needed over the filter. Yea...no. It is needed. I know that because I saw Dragoon having problems swimming near it. YOU may be fine with your fish struggling to swim near their intake valves, but I am not. The sponge and panty hose stays. (Sorry, kind of irritated me that he still acts superior to me even when I try to explain things to him-like the misconception about bettas living in mud puddles and thriving...)

Apart from that, not a bad day at all. I'm counting down until Fall Break (two days)!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Fall break in two day's?? Aw man, we don't get any more breaks until Thanksgiving :-( our school sucks haha.

Yeah, you should swish out the sponge in the filter when you do a water change, or at least once a week/every other week so that it stays mostly clog free. That will help keep the filter running well.

I can't wait to see the pieces you made for your clay club as well! :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

That does suck :/

Yeah, definitely need to do that then since I've been doing it only once a month , could be a contributing factor. I think what stopped the flow to a trickle was more the fact that I didn't put the intake back in properly, not that it was clogged, since it's still running fine now after he got it back in, but I need to make sure the next time I take it apart to clean the sponges (I will hopefully have new sponges by then since these are falling apart :shock I put it back together properly.

I can't wait to finish them either, but no studio today :-( instead my roomie and I are going to that pet store in downtown again! :-D (Again for me anyway, first time for her.)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Woohoo! I love going to the fish store ^_^ even if it's just to oogle at the fish/Betta's or other various animals they may have and then wish that I had more room for more tanks lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

I love going to the pet store...but ours was closed  (my room mate was more upset than I was). We were both pretty irritated though since it said their hours were until 5:30 and we got there a little after 4...so why was it closed? We don't know. We both figured there was an emergency of some sort that had occurred. 

Anyway, yesterday I got 1/2 the water changed in Merlin & Dragoon's tank. BOTH of them kept swimming directly in my intended path with the vacuum, so I had to keep dodging bettas. Merlin was obsessed with staying near it :roll:. It wasn't even the hole part of it, oh no! He wanted to stay near the nozzle itself. I swear he was worse than a cat rubbing against your leg as you're trying to walk (or a dog for that matter, whichever you prefer!). Dragoon just didn't know where to go, so he kept swimming back and forth attempting to stay out of the way, but not really succeeding until about the end of his half getting vacuumed. 

Today, after work and classes, I get to head home (about 2pm)!!! :greenyay::redyay::blueyay: My car is already packed up (minus my computer and computer accessories), and all I have to do after work is pack up the remaining things, hop in my car, and drive to class. Then, I get to sit in class for a couple hours then I start my drive home! :-D So excited! I get to see Lucky, Renji, my mom, the horses (pretty much in that order, except horses and my mom might be switched around depending on when the owner calls for me to come over and help with chores/meeting the new horse). Can't wait to be home! Plus, no work this weekend! :tease:

I need to feed my boys for the second time today though, since they won't be fed for about three days:-(. I feel pretty bad about that, but I don't see the point in taking them out of their tank (especially since I just changed 1/2 their water), stressing them out, putting them back in after an 1-1/2-2 hour drive, letting them sit for the weekend, stressing them out again, and doing yet another drive back up before their put back in their tank again. Now if this was Winter or Spring Break I'd take them with since Winter Break is a month long and Spring Break is a week long; definitely wouldn't leave them alone for that long, but I can deal with 3 days, and hopefully they can too. Now I feel really bad after typing that (hides in corner of shame). 

Not sure how much I'll post over the next couple days; you may not hear from me until Sunday night! Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Awww, I'm sure your boys will be fine for the three days. I imagine Dragoon will be all excited to see you when you get back and want food and Merlin will be a grumpy little thing before wanting food too. :lol:

Hope you have a nice trip back home!! :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

Thanks HP! (Sorry abbreviating for this post-hope you don't mind!)

The trip home was fine. Lucky bulldozed me over when I got home, but I expected that ;-). Renji was more welcoming this time to me, so that made me happy as well!

I did get to go see the horses, and I met the bay, Poco. (Sire on one side has Poco in the name and on the other side he's got Colonel Freckles). He's got the gentlest eyes I've ever seen on a horse, and he is SOLIDLY built! But he has beautiful confirmation! I really like him a lot, and I know the owner does too, but he's still limping on his right hind leg, but the owner says it's getting better. He thinks Poco was kicked by another horse while at the sale. 

The owner wasn't happy with a woman that stopped today since she did some really stupid things today while she was there to see Poco. (Mind you, she HAS HORSES!)

First dumb thing: While the owner was checking his legs, she SLAMMED her truck door closed. Luckily, Poco didn't spook that time. Second dumb thing: while the owner was putting DMSO (helps to loosen the muscles-like our Bengay, but it does burn a bit so horses tend to run around trying to cool it off), she's using a Bot Fly knife (removes Bot Fly eggs) on Poco. Mind you, I don't know how sharp those knives are, but when DMSO is being put on, I wouldn't hold a knife near a horse/stand that close since SHE OR THE HORSE could have been hurt! Not smart! Third & final dumb thing she did: I was leading Poco back to his lot, when next thing I know he freaks out on me. Now, mind you, I did a dumb thing, and held on to the rope long enough for him to yank me around a bit (sore shoulder and lower back), but I did let go, and Poco just went towards the gate luckily, and not the highway. Do you know what she did? She threw on her long, black coat in eyesight of Poco, who was already high strung from the DMSO, and to do something so stupid as to flap a coat around is just pure idiocy! Seriously, I don't know how she owns horses when she does such stupid things around them!!!

I really do like Poco though. He's very sweet, and even while he was aggravated by the DMSO, he was very cautious about kicking out his hind legs, and even after his little scare, he was still very gentle. I'm hoping he gets better and the owner keeps him. 

Overall, good day! I know I'll be a bit sore from the jerking around, but hey, that's life! I'm just glad nothing worse happened!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Another long day today, and tomorrow will be longer, but it was fun! 

Went to the town that my clay adviser has his studio in so that my mom could see his work; and since the town was having their art tour (all shops & galleries marked) we went to several different places after that as well. It was fun getting to see all the cool art pieces, and to see not only my clay adviser, but my high school art teacher as well (who was there with her art students for a field trip). 

Afterwards, I got to help with chores again (and got a cute face shot of Poco, who I've taken to calling Poke, and the owner calls Po). I helped the owner out with checking him over by holding the lead rope and keeping him still. I stand by what I typed yesterday, he is a VERY gentle horse. Even when he lifted his leg as if to kick, it was with the air of "I don't want to kick you, but I do want you to stop pulling on my leg". The owner was pulling on his leg to see if it really was his hocks that were bothering him, and since his left hock popped three times, it seems that that may be part of the problem as well as a horse possibly kicking him. Overall, he's such a sweetheart though! 

On that note, I didn't hurt my back or shoulder badly, just sore last night, but today I was fine, though I'm still putting on some medicine for one more night just in case. Got another long car ride tomorrow so I don't need to be in pain during it (though I don't think I would be, but I don't want to risk it). 

I love being home so much! I just wish that this weekend I could spend more time at home with Lucky and Renji since they're both being such cuddle bugs (and love bugs)! 

I still worry about Merlin and Dragoon though, especially after all the repeating dreams of them being on each other's side. :-? I did double check the barrier though before I left, so I'm just hoping they don't get bored (mainly Merlin, since I don't need him to start fin-biting). Hope they're okay! Love those two boys to bits! I need a happy medium (guess that's typically winter & summer break, but depending on my internship, I might not be able to take me with them for the summer :-().

Anyway, I know I said I wouldn't post much this weekend, but I definitely won't be posting tomorrow due to how long I'll be gone tomorrow. Hopefully there will be picture on Sunday though including some of Merlin & Dragoon along with Poco. Maybe some of Lucky & Renji even! :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

Back in the dorm, and I know I promised pictures, but I'm just too worn out to post any tonight >.<

So yesterday, went to see some of my mom's friends/relatives I should have had instead of the ones I actually do have. Anyway, we had a great time visiting with them, though my back could have done without the 6 hours of driving (there & back). It's hurting a bit, especially with the additional 2 hours I did today. You'll be happy to know that I got some good pictures of Lucky & Renji though, and I got another good shot today of Poco, but more on that in a little bit.

It's always hard to leave my home after a weekend there. Lucky is silently begging me not to go, Renji avoids me for most of the day, and I know it's hard on my mom as well, not to mention how hard it is on me to leave them again. I do need the extra schooling though, especially in today's society. I've decided to visit the Career Center on campus and talk to one of my professor's this week about how to go about trying to write a cover letter to a company in an area that I'm interested in, but may not have the experience that they want.

Anyway, I'm back in the dorm, Merlin & Dragoon are doing fine. Granted, Merlin flared at me, but that's normal :lol:. I fed them an extra pellet for dinner, and I could tell they both appreciated it. Very happy to see them. As I told Lucky-if I could, I'd go get the betta boys and come back home, but I can't! Poor Lucky, he couldn't believe I was leaving without him! He actually went to the door and looked back at me as I was walking towards the door as if to say, "Okay, I'm ready. I'm coming with!" Dog made me feel so bad :-(.

I did see the horses before I really left to head back to the dorms. I groomed Poco, getting to know him better based on his ground manners, and I'll say it again-GENTLEST. HORSE. EVER! Or at least that I've met . When I was grooming him, he would lift up his back legs to let me know that he didn't like something, I'd stop, he'd put the back leg down, and then I'd continue, typically using less pressure, or taking it slower and he'd be fine! Such a lovable horse! The only problem I can see so far is that when he's left alone, he get's into mischief, like trying to untie himself from the hitching rail! Otherwise, he's a good horse and I really hope he continues to heal! 

Um...yeah! So hopefully pictures tomorrow, sorry that they're not up today! Hope everyone has a great week! :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

I chuckled at the part of Poco getting into mischief and untying himself XD lol reminds me of the horses that I used to groom as well ^_^


----------



## dramaqueen

I love hearing about your animals. Poco sounds like a sweetheart.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> I chuckled at the part of Poco getting into mischief and untying himself XD lol reminds me of the horses that I used to groom as well ^_^


Luckily he didn't actually untie himself, I caught him in the act ;-). I think if I'd left him alone longer he would have done just that though! I could see how he was thinking: "Now if I just pull this that way I should be good to go!" :lol:




dramaqueen said:


> I love hearing about your animals. Poco sounds like a sweetheart.


Thanks! Poco is really a sweetheart! I don't think he has a mean bone in his body!


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol yeah, I still giggle at that though. It's just so amusing to think of a horse getting into mischief, I know plenty of them do it's just still funny in my mind. I think my mom's old horse was a mischief maker but also such a lovable horse much like Poco. She would tell me about how she used to sit down cross legged and she would lay next to her and lay her head down on my mom's lap. Yeah, all fun and games until the horse falls asleep like that, horse head's are heavy! lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

So no pictures again...today I blame it on laziness/staying out until a little bit ago, but do not fret! You shall get pictures...eventually! Or, if you prefer-Procrastinators unite!...Tomorrow!

I'm starting to believe that Dragoon didn't flare before for one of the following reasons:

1) Didn't know he was a betta.
2) Didn't know that he could flare
3) Was content with life until the camera appeared
4) Was never irritated with me before/got fed on time [his opinion].

Anyway, he flared at me today after I threw away a pop can (in the recycling bin, mind you). He wasn't happy with that for some reason *shrugs*.

About all there is to report today really!


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol yes, we shall unite tomorrow...or maybe the day after....not really sure....

I love reason number 1 XD cracked me up hahah!


----------



## BettaLover1313

I love reason number 1 XD cracked me up hahah![/quote]

I really wish I'd posted sooner, since earlier yesterday I had some really good reasons! Number One was just one of them. Oh the curse of procrastination! :lol:


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, that's okay. You'll think of them later and then just go ahead and post them, I'd still love to see them!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Been feeling kind of "bleh" since last night, which is why I didn't post anything, but now I'm feeling a bit better, so lots of pictures today!

First off, I posted in my art journal on here with three of the ceramic pieces that are actually finished. I hope to get more done by the end of this week, if not the start of the next!

Even though today is a water changing day, I just don't have the umph to do it. I'll probably do it tomorrow or sometime Friday after I catch up on work (I did vacuum today, just didn't do as much as I should have :|). I'm pretty sure it's the weather that's making me feel so crappy since my knees have been bothering me all day along with my sinuses. We somehow skipped fall and went right into winter temperatures (don't want the snow...not unless we actually get a snow day which is highly unlikely). 

Both boys are doing well though. Dragoon is working on building the most massive bubble nest I've ever seen him build, while Merlin is just being Merlin...I think he actually wishes Dragoon would pay attention to him :lol:. *Glances towards tank* Yep. Either that or he just wants an excuse to flare!

Planning on heading to the studio in about an hour and I'll hopefully get some things glazed and ready for the next firing. Not like I won't have time tomorrow at the meeting, but I just want to get them done and make room on my shelf for new things! Hoping to get my lion glazed (not just under-glazed like my coasters that I posted in the art journal). Kind of happy that I didn't study for a test today (we only have to take one exam and we get to pick, and I was going to do this one except I forgot it was today), so I now have more time to stay in the studio and then finish my homework for tomorrow in the student center (since my printer is being bratty :roll.

Now for the pictures you've been waiting for:

First off-Dragoon! No pictures of Merlin this time since the ones I did get of him didn't turn out very well :-(.








Half flare! I just need to be a bit faster 









Finally a decent shot of his lovely fins!









Wasn't fooled by my new angle approach









Classic tail shot









Another decent shot of his fins, but I like the first one better ;-).


Now some of Lucky & Renji!








I actually got a LOT of shots of Renji eating, but I like this one the best, so I won't spam you with the rest ;-)









Growl! No, he's actually just cleaning his teeth after eating 









Squirrel!









"Whatcha doin'?"









*Slurp, slurp* I still want to know what you're doing!"









I want to sniff it!!!


And now...the moment you've all been waiting for...POCO (aka Po or Poke!)








Eating his hay









Coming over to say hi! Look at his gentle eyes! Look!









Poke after I finished brushing him. He was very relaxed and he and I had learned a lot about each other by the time I took this picture.

You'll have to excuse the quality of Poco's pictures. They're from my phone .

All the pictures are up, and like I said, I did post a picture in my art journal (link above); so enjoy!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Nice art! :-D

Awww Poco!! He's so cute!! I love Lucky's face, too damn adorable for his own good! lol Everyone looks happy and content :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today should have been a good day, but instead it's turned into a blah day. My room mate is very confused about something, and I don't want to push her into talking about it (though I'm afraid she thinks that I'm a gossip or something after I asked her if she was okay when she left the studio suddenly after arriving there :-(). So I'm just going to let her have her space, and if she doesn't want to talk about whatever's bothering her I'll respect that decision. The reason it bothers me though is because I'm a very empathetic person, especially around people I know (ex. family, friends, etc). I could actually FEEL her sorrow & confusion in the studio when she did return and it made me want to weep for her! 

Also, I decided today, that I will be giving up my weekend custodial job. I may want/need the money, but I can't deal with all the crap that's been going on since I started (actually before I started) and how much the practices grate on my morals (hope I used the right one there...). I HATE lying, and the fact that this job makes me do just that hasn't/isn't sitting well with me and I've had it. So two weeks from now (since I did recently request a day off...) I'll be putting in my two weeks. I still have my vacuuming job, so I just have to be more frugal with my money than I have been & I know I can do it since I've done it before.

Not much to report on the boys, they got fed late, but luckily I had the good sense to give them a treat before I left for my classes today, so they were content until I fed them when I returned from Clay Club.


----------



## dramaqueen

I love the pics of your cat, dog and Poco.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sorry to hear about your roommate :-( I hope she feels better soon as well and whatever is bugging her will be dealt with in a good manner  and yes you used the right words in that sentence! :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

dramaqueen said:


> I love the pics of your cat, dog and Poco.


Thanks! :-D



lilnaugrim said:


> Sorry to hear about your roommate :sad: I hope she feels better soon as well and whatever is bugging her will be dealt with in a good manner :smile: and yes you used the right words in that sentence! :grin:


She worked things out and was much happier when she returned to the room! Yeah, me & late at night I tend to mess up on my use of words XD.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Another blah day. I woke up feeling nauseous and my back was bothering me (probably from throwing yesterday on the wheel). So I took a sick day and I've been sleeping up until a few minutes ago (feeling a little better). I'm half happy/ half upset that I looked at my e-mail though since I forgot to cancel an appointment I made, I learned my grade in one class is an F (so I have to talk to that teacher, since I'm horrified to see that!) I missed an exam today, which I thought was Wednesday, so I got a 0 on it, but luckily that will be my grade that is dropped at the end of the year, and overall, I just wanted to cry upon seeing those two e-mails. This however, has really solidified my resolve to put in my two weeks at my weekend job. It's due to overworking myself that I've been getting sick more often and I'm tired of doing it. 

Betta boys are doing well; they've been making me feel a little better (emotionally) with their antics. I feel bad that I have to push off their water change yet again, but they don't seem to mind (at least Dragoon doesn't anyway)!


----------



## BettaLover1313

What is this?! What is this nonsense today?! I get back from eating with a friend (since it was an excuse to get fresh air) and I get back to see ripples on the surface of the tank water! My sponge over the outtake literally fell apart and now there are particles of it everywhere on Dragoon's side! EVERYWHERE! I'm hoping they don't harm him while the intake works to take all that crap in! It doesn't help that he's trying to eat some of it :roll:! I put a rag over the output part so there's no ripples, and tomorrow I need to take out the filter & clean it out, and get rid of the other sponge over the intake since it's falling apart as well...today is just NOT my day :-(. I'm not going to lie, I'm very worried about Dragoon at the moment, since I don't know what all those particles are going to do and if they will harm him. I tried to get a lot of them out, but there was still a lot in the tank on his side...


----------



## BettaLover1313

Okay, I looked at the tank after I posted that, and the particles are gone (thank God!). I'm very happy that I recruited a friend to help me clean it out tomorrow so that I can get that other sponge off and just use the thick rags I got from Wal-Mart as a set (though they scare the crap out of me since through the barrier it almost looks like Merlin got onto Dragoon's half >.<)


----------



## BettaLover1313

Been a very busy past few days-but I am feeling better (I actually worked at my other job over the weekend). I'm very happy to say the filter issue has been resolved! I got rid of both sponges, and replaced it with two rags (one for the outflow, the other for the intake) and though it's a snug fit, at least Dragoon gets to keep his favorite thing in the tank. 

How do I know it's his favorite? Well, when I was cleaning it out, since I figured it couldn't hurt to wash it out while I got rid of the other sponge & panty hose, I accidentally dosed the motor in the water as well without even thinking, and it just wouldn't work. So much to Dragoon's dismay, it sat outside of his tank upside down. He was fretting over this fact the whole time that it was drying, swimming back and forth and up and down near it. I felt really bad, since I wasn't sure if it would work once it dried out, so I was really afraid that I'd have to get a new one. Luckily, it worked once it had dried out, and now Dragoon is his usual self.

Not sure what to think about Merlin's fins though. He still has a hole in his tail, his anal fin is still funky looking, and I just don't know :roll:. It's not getting worse, and I can tell that they're healing, but sheesh! I think he just likes having a "rugged appearance".

Got my one class sorted today after talking with my teacher, so that's no longer an F. I quit my weekend job on Monday, turning in my two weeks notice. I'm fairly certain that I've been overworking myself, and since I can't quit my vacuuming job, I got rid of the only other thing that could go. So now, I just have two more (really only a possibility of one more weekend since I'm off this upcoming weekend) to work then I'll have my weekends back and I can potentially go home more often (depending on how well I can manage my money since I do have a car payment to make and gas isn't cheap).

That's about all the news for now so until next time!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Oh good Lord why did I read that dumb thing on DA today about Slenderman and then look at some editted photos/artwork? :blueshake: WHAT WAS I THINKING?!!! I know better than to do that! Even if I KNOW it's fake (as explained in the DA article) my imagination runs rampant :shock:! If you have a vivid imagination and are on DA, don't read it...or if you read it, don't look at the art, just don't. Save your mind the horror!

Anyway, to add to that lovely intro, I went to the "Horrific Crime Scene Revisited" on campus today. They did much better this year with the crime scene than last year, especially with the fact that we actually got to learn if the people were caught or not/if they were found guilty. 

The betta boys are doing well. They were happy to be fed on time today! 

Before scaring the crap out of myself, I had a good day today and I actually worked out as well in the weight room, so a good day up until I scared myself >.<

Yeah...Probably won't be going to bed until my room mate gets back lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol, I clicked on the green potion and got just the regular monsters, wonder if I can click on the red one now! I'd love to see those photos! Slender creeps me out so much but it's sort of fun too lol Happy Halloween ;-)


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Lol, I clicked on the green potion and got just the regular monsters, wonder if I can click on the red one now! I'd love to see those photos! Slender creeps me out so much but it's sort of fun too lol Happy Halloween ;-)


Potions? *goes to investigate on DA*


----------



## BettaLover1313

*cries* I know what red is T.T


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, exactly XD


----------



## BettaLover1313

lol that'd be a wicked Halloween costume though! (I can't do it this Halloween sadly) but it'd be pretty cool!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah! My friend actually was the Slenderman kid, basically the kid you play and go around collecting the notes. I did her scratches and dirt with makeup today, it came out pretty darn awesome! She hung up paper notes and carried around the crumpled ones and occasionally "found" a new one, she did a great job with it!

Yeah I'm not doing anything for this Halloween either so I bought myself a bag of candies and some Angry Orchard Hard Cider for tonight ;-) I'm a happy camper. Besides, it's raining right now :-/ I feel bad for the kids and hope it lets up soon!


----------



## BettaLover1313

I just didn't have the desire to make a costume, but my friend told me there was a slender man on campus today! Maybe I'll do that next year mwahahahaha!

I'll be buying candy tomorrow when it's on sale ;-)


----------



## lilnaugrim

I think my friend is actually organizing a real life slenderman game where one person would go around trying to find the eight notes hidden on campus while select "slendermen" would chase after said person, it sounds so fun but so effing creepy and scary at the same time! Aww I want to go through a haunted corn maze now! Like a good one where I'll actually get scared lol.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> I think my friend is actually organizing a real life slenderman game where one person would go around trying to find the eight notes hidden on campus while select "slendermen" would chase after said person, it sounds so fun but so effing creepy and scary at the same time! Aww I want to go through a haunted corn maze now! Like a good one where I'll actually get scared lol.


That'd be so cool yet so scary! :shock:

I like corn mazes, but not scary ones XD. Such a scaredy chicken bock-meow!


----------



## twolovers101

oh god I just started reading that red potion page... I got halfway into the green text section and said "okay I'm done" not going any further

I have problems with chronic nightmares as it is... *cuddles kitty*


----------



## BettaLover1313

twolovers101 said:


> oh god I just started reading that red potion page... I got halfway into the green text section and said "okay I'm done" not going any further
> 
> I have problems with chronic nightmares as it is... *cuddles kitty*


Yeah, that stuff scares me too, though once I convince myself it's not real I tend to do better, but it took me awhile with that stuff.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Okay! Been a busy few days but fun ones! :-D

I really wish I'd stop having recurring dreams about Merlin ending up on Dragoon's side of the tank/Merlin dying by ending up on the other side of the barrier and Dragoon looking like he's barely hang in there after a fight. It really freaks me out, and I tend to get 3 right in a row. It's been a couple weeks since I had a dream involving them getting past the barrier and getting together...probably has to do with the fact that I'm heading to Chicago tomorrow.

Today I did a 1/2 water change for Merlin & Dragoon, and Merlin kept trying to go up the hose again >.< while Dragoon just fled, trying to stay out of the way (smart betta)! They did get treats today, and a "trick-or-treat" last night :lol:.

Not much else to report on the betta boys, but for me, I splurged a bit today and bought the Traditional Breyer of Zenyetta's first colt-Cozmic One (picture below) and one Stablemate Mystery Foal set (won't show the foal so as to not spoil it for anybody). I also got myself a new wallet since my old one was falling apart and I did buy an ink cartridge for my printer since it didn't want to print without it :roll:.









Zenyetta's first foal-Cozmic One! He's a yearling now, this came out when he was born :-D.









Mare & Stallion Mystery Foal set I bought-the foal is soooo cute!!!









May go back at a later date and pick up this set, since I do love how these drafts look, and I imagine that the foal is adorable!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Chicago was awesome!!! I wish I could have taken pictures of the art at S.O.F.A. though, but they didn't allow photography unless you were press (which somehow our adviser managed to convince them of that XD). I did get some wonderful pictures of the art in the galleries that we visited before going to S.O.F.A. 

I came home last night and this is what transpired with the bettas:

BL1313: I'm back!
Dragoon: *wakes up immediately, but stays in his log* Hi!
Merlin: Zzzzzzzz
BL1313: Merlin? Are you all right?
Merlin: Zzzzzzzz
Dragoon: *comes out of log* Hi! You were gone a long time and forgot to feed me! Food?
BL1313: *worried now* Merlin?
Merlin: Zzzz *wakes up* Wah? Oh! Hi! *does happy dance*

They did get fed this morning, of course, and now they're just swimming around, enjoying themselves immensely. Merlin's been particularly happy and watchful since I've woken up this morning, while Dragoon has just been hyper :lol:. I was pleasantly surprised to see that Merlin had built a small bubble nest, while Dragoon seems to be in the process of making a massive one in-between his hyperactivity.

I will try to post some of my favorite gallery works from yesterday on here either today or tomorrow, depending on how quickly I get my homework done/applications for internships filled out. I won't post them all since I did take quite a few pictures! 

Well, that's all for now, I will probably post something later!


----------



## PetMania

BettaLover1313 said:


> Okay! Been a busy few days but fun ones! :-D
> 
> I really wish I'd stop having recurring dreams about Merlin ending up on Dragoon's side of the tank/Merlin dying by ending up on the other side of the barrier and Dragoon looking like he's barely hang in there after a fight. It really freaks me out, and I tend to get 3 right in a row. It's been a couple weeks since I had a dream involving them getting past the barrier and getting together...probably has to do with the fact that I'm heading to Chicago tomorrow.
> 
> Today I did a 1/2 water change for Merlin & Dragoon, and Merlin kept trying to go up the hose again >.< while Dragoon just fled, trying to stay out of the way (smart betta)! They did get treats today, and a "trick-or-treat" last night :lol:.
> 
> Not much else to report on the betta boys, but for me, I splurged a bit today and bought the Traditional Breyer of Zenyetta's first colt-Cozmic One (picture below) and one Stablemate Mystery Foal set (won't show the foal so as to not spoil it for anybody). I also got myself a new wallet since my old one was falling apart and I did buy an ink cartridge for my printer since it didn't want to print without it :roll:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zenyetta's first foal-Cozmic One! He's a yearling now, this came out when he was born :-D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mare & Stallion Mystery Foal set I bought-the foal is soooo cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May go back at a later date and pick up this set, since I do love how these drafts look, and I imagine that the foal is adorable!


 I love those sets! I used to collect them when I was younger.


----------



## BettaLover1313

PetMania said:


> I love those sets! I used to collect them when I was younger.


I love the Traditional models more than the other sizes, but Stablemates have become my recent purchases of Breyer, since they're the only size that will fit in my dorm room lol. Not to mention they're much cheaper than their Traditional counterparts.


----------



## BettaLover1313

So I thought that I would post again yesterday, but that didn't happen as I hung out with my room mate and a couple friends where we got Chinese (which early this morning let me know that it hadn't been as good as it had seemed), watched World War Z, and then proceeded to play on my room mate's XBOX for the remainder of the evening. Overall, a good day!

Went to classes today, as usual, worked, and then I went to Farm & Fleet to pick up the draft horse set of the mystery foal set (picture in previous post), and I must say the foal is just as adorable as the other one, plus I love the mare! Someone else happens to like the stallion, but more on that later . I also went to Wal-Mart to pick up a hole puncher, and while there, I was checking out the CDs & DVDs when what should I see but _Balto_ & _Balto II_ for only $5! You can bet I grabbed that! Two movies for just $5? Not a question! 

On to the fish! Merlin made sure to let me know that he didn't appreciate my early morning escapades to the bathroom when I fed him this morning by flaring. Dragoon didn't seem to care either way, he just wanted his meal, which is what makes him so adorable many days! Anyway, I bought the draft set of stablemates not only for myself, but I wanted to see if Merlin would like either the mare or the stallion to sit on his side of the tank. First, I tried the mare, since the stallion is the exact same mold as Toby, who sits on Dragoon's side of the tank...yeah...Merlin flared at the mare when I set her down near his side of the tank. So then I tried the stallion, and low and behold, Merlin loves him. So I now have Toby, the black & white tobiano, and Tucker, the dapple grey. Guardians of the tank! I know Merlin loves Tucker since he keeps staring at the Breyer model; not flaring, not patrolling, just staring at it until he decides he wants to mosey somewhere else on his side of the tank. :lol: I have strange fish! I shall try to get a picture of the tank soon so you can see the two horses on either side of the tank and the rags that are baffling the filter.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I finally went through the pictures I took in Chicago, and I got a couple uploaded, unfortunately, the rest didn't want to load onto the site I wanted them to be on, so it'll be a bit longer before I get those up.

The boys are doing well, though I'm starting to feel like Merlin's tail is always going to look ragged just due to how much he flares...I notice another hole in his tail today, I don't know what to do to keep him from flaring so much. He doesn't even need something to be near the tank, he'll just flare up and start patrolling for no reason that I can see! Dragoon is usually on the exact opposite side of the tank when this starts, there are no loud noises, and my room mate and I aren't doing anything out of the ordinary...I can't figure him out! Love him though! Especially since I think we're either at, or a little over, being together for 6 months. Hard to believe that I bought him only a few months ago. He's certainly a special little guy, as is Dragoon, who keeps building bubble nests like no tomorrow!

Classes went well today, and I'm just waiting to get a schedule for this week for work (or hoping that I don't get one, either way, I need to know if I work). I REALLY want to go home this weekend to see my mom, Lucky, and Renji! Hopefully by tomorrow I'll know. 

That's pretty much it for today. I can't promise when the pictures will be up since I do need to finish a project by tomorrow night, but we'll see!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Quick post before I work on homework:

Anyone else read this article? As interesting and eye-appealing/catching as these tanks are, I can't help wondering about the health of the fish in several of them. 

I'll hopefully be posting later once I get my homework done along with attending a wing meeting!


----------



## Huffle Puffles

I do like the maze one, I could see Mysti having tons of fun exploring in there! Or any betta for that matter seeing as how curious they all are. However, the sink, that just weirds me out.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Whew! Been a very productive day today! Got a lot of homework done, including some that is technically due Friday, but I already have it turned in . Cleaned out half of the boys water today, did my work for my job, of course, and I did my laundry. A very good day overall!

Merlin was a pest, as usual, when I was vacuuming. I'm not sure if he's trying to help or hoping I'll somehow uncover some food that he missed. Dragoon was actually better today with the vacuum so I'm hoping that he's getting used to things entering his water *fingers crossed*. 

Best news of all today was that I do not have to work this weekend or any other weekend after (unless it's for vacuuming, which is not very likely-maybe once or twice). So I get to go home this weekend! :greenyay::blueyay::redyay: EXTREMELY HAPPY!!! I get to see my mom, Lucky, Renji, the horses, and the owner of them of course! What's even better is that my mom said that it can be a stay-at-home weekend just like I want!!! :-D To make this even better, my first and last classes of the day on Friday are cancelled, so I have time to pack before Financial Accounting, and then I can work, and then go home!!! 

Now, for the part you've all been waiting for...art trip pictures!









My favorite picture of Chicago taken from a very high floor in Lake Tower.









Love this picture!!!









Pretty overhead shot of a park.









Cool U.S. Postage Stamp piece by Jordan Scott.









Some cool pieces by Courtney Timmermans









Blown glass deer by Katja Fritzsche-probably my favorite piece of all the art galleries. :-D

Welp! That's all from me for today!


----------



## Huffle Puffles

OMG! I waaaant that skull and deer head by Courtney Timmermans. So cool. Do you know what they were made with/of?


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> OMG! I waaaant that skull and deer head by Courtney Timmermans. So cool. Do you know what they were made with/of?


Unfortunately the card just gave the artist's name. My friends and I speculated that she used some sort of pins, can't say what the base was though. We did see some more of her work at S.O.F.A. though! (Sculptural Ocbjectsl Functional Art & Design) but since I couldn't take pictures/didn't see another identification card, still don't really know how she did those.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Procrastinators unite!...Tomorrow! :-D

I'm currently procrastinating on the studying and homework I have to do tonight (2 hours since I got back to Platteville) so I thought I'd procrastinate some more! :lol:

Anywho! This weekend went great! I got to spend a lot of time with Lucky this weekend, I saw the horses twice, and I just got to lounge around my house! I plan to go home next weekend, weather permitting too.

With Lucky, he was a cuddle-bug both nights! So I had a warm, soft puppy sleeping next to me through the cold nights. Renji was very snugly this weekend as well, but he was more snugly with Mom than me. That's normal though. I did get to see my grandparents this weekend (brought the dog) and though that wasn't really a highlight of the weekend, at least it made them happy. This morning was the best though, since my mom used farm-fresh eggs to make sunny-side up eggs with bacon and toast-something we don't usually have! 

It was great seeing the horses, and it was even better to hear/see that Poco is doing better! I watched him get a massage today, and I attempted to help them evaluate him (still have a lot to learn) and I got to groom Jewel today and give some love to all the other horses. I also got to help out with the coonhounds this weekend by helping the owner change the water since some leaves got in their water, making it dark and nasty. 

Merlin & Dragoon are doing well after having a weekend to themselves. I made sure to feed them as soon as I came in. Now they're quite happy with their world once more. I'm going to try and take pictures of them & their tank later tonight or sometime tomorrow, but I can't say when I'll get said photos uploaded.

Well, I think that's enough procrastinating, now I need to either work on my paper or study, either way, I need to get started!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Paper is done as is studying! Yay!!! Just waiting for my professor to respond to see if I actually had to write two papers >.< since the wording for the one I did says it's extra but I could have sworn that she said it could be substituted for the other paper. *shrugs* I wish she'd respond though since I e-mailed her 3 hours ago...


----------



## PetMania

I hate it when teachers don't respond. Especially when they tell you, "Oh you can e-mail me because I'll reply immediatly." Haha haha, no.


----------



## BettaLover1313

PetMania said:


> I hate it when teachers don't respond. Especially when they tell you, "Oh you can e-mail me because I'll reply immediatly." Haha haha, no.


She's never said that (otherwise I'd be really ticked off & not just stressed lol) but it's still annoying since I worded the title so that she'd know it was something that she should probably look at sooner rather than later considering that it deals with an assignment that's due tomorrow. Some days professors really confuse me!


----------



## dramaqueen

Things sure are different these days than when I was in college. We had no Internet. Lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

dramaqueen said:


> Things sure are different these days than when I was in college. We had no Internet. Lol


Lol. I probably wouldn't procrastinate as much if the internet didn't exist, since then I'd have to go to the library to do research. 

Never did get a response from that teacher. Oh well. Fingers crossed that I was right in what I heard in class and that I didn't misunderstand.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I just love it when teachers do not answer your questions and instead, when they do reply, they confuse you even further -.-'


----------



## Chachi

dramaqueen said:


> Things sure are different these days than when I was in college. We had no Internet. Lol


Glad I'm not the only old one here!! We had to hang out outside the professor's door to try and catch them if we needed to talk to them!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Chachi said:


> Glad I'm not the only old one here!! We had to hang out outside the professor's door to try and catch them if we needed to talk to them!


I still do that! Half of my professors don't use email >.< lol it makes it more fun anyway ;-)

Good luck to you BL1313! Hopefully your professor figures things out soon for you lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

We had to make an appointment to talk to ours. Lol But I did have one whose door was always open if he was in his office. He was such a good guy.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Our professors do have ours that we can visit them (most do, there are a few I can think of that don't). Most of my professors are good at e-mailing students back, this one is probably the third one that I've had trouble with.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today has been a LONG day...not a bad one though. 

Got to start off the morning with a Merlin & Dragoon Show moment:

BL1313: *getting ready for classes*
Merlin: Ooooh! I can squeeze behind my cave! *wiggles in* :shock: I'm stuck!!!
BL1313: *betta senses tingle so looks at the tank* MERLIN!!! *hurries over to tank*
Merlin: *wiggling furiously* I'm stuck! I'm stuck!
...Meanwhile...Dragoon: Hmmhmmmhmmmhmmm
BL1313: *throwing off the hood* "I'll save you!"
Merlin: *wiggles free* HI!!! 
Dragoon: *oblivious to what happened* Food please?
Merlin: Yes! Food please! :-D
BL1313: -.-' *shoves cave against tank wall* You and frickin' small holes! *puts hood back on, making sure feeding flap is closed*
Merlin & Dragoon:  No food...
BL1313's Room Mate: *laughing hysterically in the background*


Yeah, Merlin in a nutshell. Can't believe his obsession with small spaces!!! Love him so much though! *waves at Merlin*. *Waves at Dragoon* my silly docile boy! 

I can't believe it snowed today! Not at all what I was expecting! I'm hoping it goes away within the week though. I don't want snow yet!

Took an exam today, which I'm hoping I did well on. I'm not entirely sure how well I did just based on how hard it seemed :|. I did end up writing the other paper for my one class since when that professor showed me my current points out of 300 possible for the semester mine weren't where I would have liked them to be, so I decided to do the other paper which I finished about an hour ago. Finally, I got some papers printed for a mock interview tomorrow. I'm hoping I do well with that. I tend to do well, but the fact that these are actual employers make me more nervous than just my professors or peers interviewing me.

Really REALLY hoping I can get some pictures of Merlin & Dragoon tomorrow. I swear they've been begging to be photographed! Especially Merlin, who's been posing a lot whenever I'm near the tank. I really want to get a picture of him sleeping behind his heater, since it seems to silly to me for him to do that. Dragoon has been exceptionally still since he's built another bubblenest and has been guarding it diligently...until I approach, then he abandons it to say hi and/or beg for food. I did give both of them treats today, which made them both very happy. I'm hoping to get them both another silk plant for their tanks to try and block the barrier a bit more. Since moving the logs so that they don't face the barrier, Merlin's flaring has been down, but I'm hoping to lessen it even further so that his fins will heal completely/not keep adding new tears to them. The weekend's still a long way off though, so I'm not going to worry about that until later on.

Just a side note: my grandfather wrote me a letter and I was pleasantly surprised to read that the new agricultural instructor at my high school wants some FFA members to help out at the Fish Hatchery in the Spring! :-D I'm so happy that all the work I put in to getting my FFA chapter members involved at the hatchery and showing them how to do a lot of the jobs that AOW666 and I did go to waste! Not to mention that the gentlemen there can use the young blood helping them out/showing enthusiasm for aquaculture!


----------



## twolovers101

Oh that was funny  Can't wait to see new pics of your boys! They seem to have really fun personalities xD

*sends good test vibes your way* One thing I do NOT miss about college: EXAMS. I Do not envy you there. Good luck on your mock interview, I was really freaked out when I went for mine, but the people were really nice. Just be professional, smile, and pretend that you're confident :thumbsup:


----------



## dramaqueen

Silly fishies! Lol Good luck with exams.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Mock interview went all right. Won't say great, but definitely got some good tips to use for my next interview or for my cover letter writing.

No pictures were taken today due to how busy I got later in the day. A friend and I worked on our assignment for Financial Accounting and we're still not done since our balances aren't matching for debits and credits >.<

Dragoon somehow scraped one of his scales off on his side, scaring the crap out of me since I thought he had something white on him (one of the few times I hate the iridescence of his scales). Found it it was scale hanging off his side :roll:. Not sure how he managed that one. Otherwise, both Merlin & Dragoon have been doing well today, tormenting each other through the barrier as per usual. Both still have bubble nests going, but while Dragoon has another massive one started, Merlin seems content to just monitor the little one outside his log. I've decided I'll just be getting one more silk plant & that will be for Merlin's side, since Dragoon's is actually pretty crowded with the filter, while Merlin has one big gap on his side of the barrier that I want to hide so he won't see Dragoon as often. I need to find the right plant though, since I don't want to get rid of too much space. I still want him to be able to swim around without problems. 

I'm hoping to do a 100% water change tomorrow, but I do need to talk to my Financial Accounting professor to see where my friend and I went wrong in our calculations. 

Right now I'm just relaxing and watching Merlin (since I can see him a bit better than Dragoon from my desk) flaring at nothing...or maybe he's flaring at me since he's facing me lol. Can't really tell, but it is nice to see him having a tail again instead of what he looked like a couple months ago when he tore up his tail in a log decoration.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today's been a good day so far, even though I haven't gotten to cleaning the tank yet ^^'.

Anywho! Classes have gone well so far today, I plan to go to the studio to work on some glazing & possible finish one of my pieces for a first firing. Then I have an FFA meeting to go to, and then I will clean the tank & finish the special assignment for Financial Accounting...now if only it would work like that!

I've got a couple photos of Renji here for you as well as two videos of Merlin & Dragoon. I decided to try out the movie feature on my camera/the movie maker on my computer. Definitely have a lot to learn for both!


Pictures & Videos!!!

Hiding behind the blinds










Another shot behind the blinds!










Tucker! Merlin's tank friend!










Dragoon's Video-sorry about the reflection & the spot I talk in the video (thought I was not at 2 minutes yet and wondered where the heck Dragoon had decided to hide). You'll also have to pardon all the movement since I was standing on tiptoe at some points/I have shaky hands, but hopefully those things won't ruin your viewing experience.

Merlin's video doesn't want to upload to Photobucket at the moment :-( so I'm going to try again later after class.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Kitty! Love those shots! My cat would do this all the time if we had window sills for him to sit on!! :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

Out of curiosity...can anyone view the Dragoon video? I know I can view it on Photobucket, but I want to be sure others can. I don't know why, but it refuses to upload the Merlin video .

No tank cleaning today. Accounting took WAY longer than I figured, so tomorrow!


----------



## twolovers101

Well it pops up all right, but for some reason no matter what I do, my computer doesn't like flash (even though I use chrome) sooo.... sort of? lol

Also, cute cat pics, my previous cat would do that all the time. Rajah hasn't figured it out yet (thankfully) I don't want to have to buy new blinds for the apartment...


----------



## BettaLover1313

Good to know it at least shows up lol. I don't understand why it won't accept the Merlin video, especially since it's a smaller file size than the Dragoon one :/


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Those kitty window pics came out nifty! I can see the video of Dragoon, it's so cute how he was putting on a show for the camera


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> Those kitty window pics came out nifty! I can see the video of Dragoon, it's so cute how he was putting on a show for the camera


I think he was actually trying to avoid it lol. I think that's why he was peeking over the plant ;-) trying to see if his crazy owner was still there. :lol:


----------



## BettaLover1313

Last night was a bit hectic since I was at Clay Club most of the evening, then when I finally did get back, I recruited a friend to help me completely change out Merlin & Dragoon's water, along with cleaning off their logs & removing the moon caves. The boys aren't using the caves, so might as well make room for a couple more silk plants. I plan to get Dragoon a small plant and a tall one for Merlin, since he has more room on his side than Dragoon. I let my friend catch Merlin, since he just swims right into the cup-an old pro. While I caught Dragoon -.-' yeah...my friend thought she was an expert after catching Merlin :roll:. Let's just say I spent a good five minutes trying to catch Dragoon with "advice" from my friend. I also had two additional people watching since they wanted to see the boys/how I do things, but more on that in a bit. 

Other than Dragoon being a pain in the butt to catch, the water change & cleaning of the logs went well. The only other thing that went wrong was my hood light bulb died...so I need to buy a new one for it, along with the plants. 

Luckily, for the weekend, the boys will be fed by my room mate, who I left instructions for feeding, since I am home for the weekend. 

Tomorrow is going to be a busy day since I need to renew my driver's license, pay my car off, and go shopping with my mom & AOW666. My mom is looking for a new phone & I'm looking for new games for the PS3 system I bought from AOW666's brother. I'm still trying to figure out what games I'm buying since I have to budget things out, so we'll see! I know Assassin's Creed games are definitely on the list! :twisted:

I'm looking forward to a fun day tomorrow! First though, some "Tanked" and then a night with (hopefully) a puppy cuddling with me tonight!

On the down side, Photobucket refuses to accept the Merlin video :-(. So I will try again next week to get a video of Merlin & hopefully Photobucket will take the new one.


----------



## twolovers101

Sounds like quite the day lol. 

What kind of games do you like? Other than Creed of course lol. My husband and I are avid gamers xD Dishonored is really good if you're into dark stuff... I never played it, but I enjoyed watching it. Pretty cool story line ^^


----------



## BettaLover1313

twolovers101 said:


> Sounds like quite the day lol.
> 
> What kind of games do you like? Other than Creed of course lol. My husband and I are avid gamers xD Dishonored is really good if you're into dark stuff... I never played it, but I enjoyed watching it. Pretty cool story line ^^


I forgot about Dishonored! :shock: I love that game! (Only watched a play through too). My room mate got me into Skyrim, and I do like a good racing game every now and then. Kingdom Hearts is a series I like too. Bioshock series is cool, as is Deadspace. I'm not one for shooter games though. Really, anything with a good storyline I tend to like.


----------



## twolovers101

Okay, you totally just scored major points xD

I love Skyrim, and my husband plays a lot of Bioshock xD (I don't get much xbox time to myself lol) I watch 

I do have a PS2 though, Kingdom Hearts is one of my favorite games, I can't tell you how many play thoughs I've done of both of them. Dark Alliance is also a great game, but it's older... 

... I've been sitting here writing this post for the past 20 minutes... Dexter just got REALLY interesting... lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

twolovers101 said:


> Okay, you totally just scored major points xD
> 
> I love Skyrim, and my husband plays a lot of Bioshock xD (I don't get much xbox time to myself lol) I watch
> 
> I do have a PS2 though, Kingdom Hearts is one of my favorite games, I can't tell you how many play thoughs I've done of both of them. Dark Alliance is also a great game, but it's older...
> 
> ... I've been sitting here writing this post for the past 20 minutes... Dexter just got REALLY interesting... lol


I still have to finish the first one XD. I played KH2 before I got the first one and then the in between game. I hit a snag and instead of getting frustrated, I stopped playing to give myself time to cool off :lol:. I do want to beat that game though, and find out more about the storyline. You can imagine how confusing it is to come in on KH2 with no idea of what's going on! Still loved it though!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Before I forget again, I shall elaborate on what happened when the two girls visited the dorm room during the tank cleaning:

They chatted with me, my room mate, and our friend while my friend and I cleaned the tank (they thought I was hilarious griping at the fish/telling my friend that I had a process to things lol). Then I went to visit their two catfish (who sadly passed that same night  ). They asked me the next day if I knew what could have killed them, and I did say that the tank may have been too small (I don't want to sound like a know-it-all/make them lose their enthusiasm for fish keeping) and I mentioned that the water parameters may have been off too. The tank had maybe, a gallon of water with all the decorations in it (and a massive filter) so I can imagine that the parameters were bad. Especially if the water hadn't been changed since they got the fish. 

I'm hoping that they keep coming to my room for advice/tips since fish keeping is a wonderful pastime and very rewarding. I can tell that the one girl definitely has the fish keeping bug, and I was happy to hear that she wanted to get the appropriate items to better take care of the fish she wanted to have in the future.

I will hopefully post later today, but for now, I'm going to finish my breakfast & start driving to the drviers' facility!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh yay! That's exciting about the girls! Yeah whenever I explain stuff to other potentials, I usually try the "suggestion" method like you did, makes them feel like they didn't complete screw up lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh yay! That's exciting about the girls! Yeah whenever I explain stuff to other potentials, I usually try the "suggestion" method like you did, makes them feel like they didn't complete screw up lol


I'm really hoping they'll come to take more suggestions/get advice. I think they have the right mind set for fish keeping (or at least the one does) so here's hoping!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today was a good day! I bought Ezio's Triology & AC3 of the Assassin's Creed series (will hopefully get AC & PS3 tomorrow, but that's not definite yet). Merlin & Dragoon each have a new silk plant that will be added to their sides come Tuesday (want to soak the plants just to be on the safe side). I still need a light bulb for their aquarium hood, so I'm going to PetSmart tomorrow (hoping to bring Lucky too). We finished up the day by going to Pizza Hut & getting their 3 cheese stuffed crust pizza (YUM!!! ^^).


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Oh my god, I haven't had Pizza Hut in forever! That sounds sooooo yummy! I used to love their little personal pizzas. Ugh, now I'm hungry for pizza! lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I used to love their personal pan piazzas. Ate a lot of those in college. Lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

LOOOONG day today! Between classes, getting some classes rearranged/added for next semester, calling people, tests, etc. Just very tiring! 

Let's see...yesterday, I did go to PetSmart (Mom, Lucky, & I were basically outrunning that nasty storm that hit the Midwest, luckily, at the time it struck where we were at, it was still gaining strength, though I feel really bad for everyone who has lost their homes and/or loved ones from it...). The PetSmart employees were happy that we sheltered in their store, loving up on Lucky. Bought treats for Lucky & two bulbs for my fish tank. Merlin & Dragoon are very happy to have light again! 

Today, as I said, was a long day, but not horrible. I could have done without all the running around to get a pre-requiste waived, but at least I got into the class I needed to get into for my minor. For most of the day I was in the studio throwing. I made 5 bowl (hope to make 3 more-4 for my mom & 4 to sell), and then some fancier things that I can't even name XD. It was fun to experiment with techniques but man did it take a lot out of me! 

I've finally figured out that Merlin flares at me in a manner similar to scolding. If I'm late to feeding (in his mind) flare, if I'm not in the room all day-flare, if I do something he doesn't like-flare (you get the idea). I did get to see Dragoon flare again today, and I was even more surprised to see that it was in response to Merlin's flare. I really do need to get those plants up and see if that helps. I'll have to soak them tomorrow after classes and then put them in on Wednesday.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm so glad you're okay! I saw 6 people had died in the tornado :-( so terrible and then all the homes lost as well, so you and your family are all good then?

And yay for light!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm so glad you're okay! I saw 6 people had died in the tornado :-( so terrible and then all the homes lost as well, so you and your family are all good then?
> 
> And yay for light!


Yes, we're all good. We called a few friends who live near Chicago, and they're all right too. It was definitely a scary storm. We were worried about it since there were clouds hanging down in parts that looked like they could form tornadoes, which is what had us scared since we were right in front of it. Right when we entered PetSmart with Lucky it hit-rain, increased wind (thankfully it was only straight-line winds where we were). It wasn't fun. I can very much understand my mom's fear of storms when they're that nasty.

The boys are really happy about their light, they've been weaving around happily! ^^


----------



## BettaLover1313

Another good day today. I threw four more bowls, and then a tiny one (though I'm not sure if I will keep it). Got the plants in one of the one gallons to soak until tomorrow. Classes went well and quickly. I do have something I will share from my one business class, but I think I will do that tomorrow, just really tired right now >.<

The only thing that annoyed me while I was throwing was one of the guys tried to give me advice (that I didn't ask for mind you). The way he showed me is one I use for cylindrical pieces, not bowls, I'd already learned this through trial & error. It may work for him but not me, and at the time, I was kind of annoyed already, and wanted to relax, not be told how to do something. I developed this way of things through my high school art teacher. Mind you, I liked her as a teacher, and she helped me a lot, but she was very opinionated, and at the time, I wasn't one to argue/filter through advice given to me, so it left a bit of a bad taste with me. I just nodded to him and let him go his merry way. Later, he set a bowl down (granted, I think he was just practicing bowls himself) but at the time, it seemed like he was saying "THIS is how you do a bowl." Ooooh was I ticked!!! My friend accepted the bowl (later he said he had tried to make one for me, but it fell apart on him on the wheel, so I know he didn't mean for it to come across that way), but it just irks me when someone insinuates that something can only be done one way, since if things were done only one way, we wouldn't have half the things that we do have in our society!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Reading that story made me mad too! I totally agree with you though and that's how we all approach art, geez, if we were told we could only make a piece of art one way we'd never have all the beautiful pieces we do today!!! grrrr ppl.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Reading that story made me mad too! I totally agree with you though and that's how we all approach art, geez, if we were told we could only make a piece of art one way we'd never have all the beautiful pieces we do today!!! grrrr ppl.


Exactly!

I'm hoping to maybe throw some more on the wheel once I do a sculpture piece today, since today is the last day to use wet clay until next semester :-( and I definitely want to throw more!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Sorry, no informative post today either, I have the starts of a cold and I've been blah all day :|.

Anyway, did a 50% water change today and got the two new plants in. I've cut a down a bit on the flaring again since Merlin's favorite flare spot is now blocked by a leaf :-D. He made sure to flare at me once he realized this fact >.< Dragoon likes that addition of his small plant, and overall, I think Merlin likes his too. It is seeing more shade in my tank though due to these new additions, particularly on Merlin's side. 

I'm starting to get a little bit worried about Dragoon, since I'm wondering if what I thought was a scraped scale hanging off his side is really a lump. Unfortunately, the iridescence of his scales makes it hard for me to tell. I'm really hoping it's just me being paranoid. 

I currently have snail envy. I swear almost all the journals I'm subscribed too have snails! I will admit that I've thought of getting a snail or two, but I believe that Merlin would kill his due to being so territorial, while Dragoon would kill his simply because he thought it was food :roll:. There are so many cute snails though! Everywhere I look adorable snail pictures <.< I won't be getting any snails though, since 1) I don't know much about them & 2) see previously stated reasons lol. Cost is another one, but meh to that!


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Oh noooo...*offers some Emergen-c and tea* 

Hope Dragoon is okay!

Mysti totally beat the hee-haw out of her snails when I first got them, but after about 3-4 days she got less aggressive and now she hangs out with them. Even lets the big one sleep in her log with her sometimes.


----------



## lilnaugrim

My one actually survive snail is curled up today >.> hopefully he makes it! But one day, you too will have a pretty snail! lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

Not a good day today unfortunately :|. My cold has gotten worse, and after I vacuumed this morning I was so worn out that I laid back down for an hour (skipping a class no less :-(), went to my last class of the day (only thing that went WELL today). Then, I had a mock interview to go to, and at first, the interviewer said he couldn't make our 4pm meeting so I was going to eat with two friends. Well, right after I ordered my food, I got a text saying he could meet me at 4, so I had to leave as soon as my friends arrived, giving my ticket to my one friend since I knew she would like that order and left. I felt horrible for doing that though, especially since I hadn't seen the one friend for several months now...Then, to add to everything, I was late to the meeting (called ahead to say I would be-mapquest, I hate you :evil, was coughing through a good portion of the interview, I don't feel like I answered several of his questions right, and I kept asking him to repeat the second part of questions :roll:. Hoping the rest of the night goes a bit better. Just really tired and half-am/half-not looking forward to the 2-3 hour drive to Milwaukee I have to do tomorrow to go to a friend's house. I'm hoping my cold isn't as bad as it was today.

Oh! Almost forgot, that said class I missed, I also had to miss a group meeting. Apparently, this really pissed off one person in the group who I'm assuming is one of those psycho grade people, since she was freaking out over the fact that we hadn't met today and that the paper is due next week Tuesday and she emphasized the point value and due date. Now, I'm all for getting things done on time, but seriously, getting that worked up over it doesn't help anybody, and reading that after my crappy day just makes me want to put things off all the longer :twisted:. Yes, I'm an evil procrastinator! I don't understand how a person's world can revolve around grades, especially after hearing that, at least this one employer, looks at GPA on a candidate's resume...(wait for it)...LAST. 

Well! Off to the clay studio to aggravate my cold with clay dust! Can't skip that tonight unfortunately, even though part of me really wants to!


----------



## BettaLover1313

So Friday went well. I did end up skipping my last class of the day so that my friend and I could get to Milwaukee before dark since I really didn't want to be driving in unfamiliar territory at night. We made it there and had some fun watching three Disney movies that I haven't seen since my childhood! :-D

Today we went to a brewery and I learned that I do not like any sort of beer. Not dark, medium, or light in color, and I can only stand a very low percentage of alcohol (5 or lower) in mixed drinks (like Hard Root Beer). We're going to be playing cards later tonight after dinner so that should be fun! 

I made sure to feed Dragoon & Merlin before I left for the weekend, and I'm hoping they're all right. Dragoon has me a bit worried with that scale or lump on his side. I'll be much happier when it either falls off, or goes away.


----------



## lilnaugrim

*Le gasp!* Hard Root Beer?!?! Doth mine eyes deceive me?!?! Oh I'm going to have to ask around for this! lol I looooove Root Beer and I loooove me some Hard anything....oh I should reword that >.< you know what I mean


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> *Le gasp!* Hard Root Beer?!?! Doth mine eyes deceive me?!?! Oh I'm going to have to ask around for this! lol I looooove Root Beer and I loooove me some Hard anything....oh I should reword that >.< you know what I mean


lol yep I got it! It's Sprecher Hard Root Beer if that helps ;-). Not sure if they distribute though, it'd be on their site though. 

Played some Royal Rummy with my friend and her family, not to mention that we watched the 50th Anniversary special of Doctor Who.


----------



## lilnaugrim

:-( I wanted to watch the Day of the Doctor buuut it wasn't streaming online and for some stupid reason we get BBC Scotland here and not BBC America. My best friend say's she'll get me something so I can watch it so hopefully I can watch it come Monday or Tuesday! No spoilers pllllz! :-D I still have to watch the rest of Season 7, I watched up until the Ponds left and haven't watched from the last Christmas episode since I never had monies to buy it on iTunes or anything so I have to catch up!!!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> :-( I wanted to watch the Day of the Doctor buuut it wasn't streaming online and for some stupid reason we get BBC Scotland here and not BBC America. My best friend say's she'll get me something so I can watch it so hopefully I can watch it come Monday or Tuesday! No spoilers pllllz! :-D I still have to watch the rest of Season 7, I watched up until the Ponds left and haven't watched from the last Christmas episode since I never had monies to buy it on iTunes or anything so I have to catch up!!!


Don't worry no spoilers! I'm actually really far behind (only half-way through David's first season as the Doctor). Shhh! Don't tell my one friend though! She'd be very mad that I watched this new special and not the rest of the seasons yet!


----------



## lilnaugrim

haha, but it's okay really though since I know that special doesn't allude to many spoilers in Matt's time really. So you should still be okay :-D

I have two friends who refuse to watch the rest of season four because they don't want to say goodbye to David lol, yes David was my first Doctor but Matt isn't half bad!!! I hate those who are so stuck on David that they hate everything about Matt! Granted, that's not too many ppl but still irks me haha.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> haha, but it's okay really though since I know that special doesn't allude to many spoilers in Matt's time really. So you should still be okay :-D
> 
> I have two friends who refuse to watch the rest of season four because they don't want to say goodbye to David lol, yes David was my first Doctor but Matt isn't half bad!!! I hate those who are so stuck on David that they hate everything about Matt! Granted, that's not too many ppl but still irks me haha.


I really liked Chris at first, but then I warmed up to David (faster than my "fan girl" friend lol). I do like Matt though too. I guess I love the Doctor in general, not just one of his forms. ;-)


----------



## BettaLover1313

*enters topic and proceeds to center of it*

IT SNOWED

*starts to walk out, pauses* 

That is all! 

*leaves topic*


----------



## lilnaugrim

I agree, Doctor Who is Doctor Who and while appearances and little quirks change, it's still technically the same person ^_^

Uggg, I'm glad it hasn't snowed here yet! We were supposed to get snow but it's turned to rain come Wednesday, probably the storm you're getting now. My truck sucks in snow so I'd rather not have to drive in it >.<


----------



## Huffle Puffles

! Did you guys get a lot? They are threatening us with it for Thanksgiving. We had a dusting the other night, it was so windy it seemed like it actually had knocked the "stuffing" out of the clouds!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

-has stalked half of this thread- 

Yes, this is good. Wonderful to hear I'm not the only college student who feels blah and decides that sleeping and resting is the way to go about things. Though I don't envy your busy schedule! 

Merlin looks like my boy Sherlock, and Dragoon is a hoot. Definitely subscribing!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Couldn't resist posting about the snow :-D. We only got 1-2 inches, but the worst part is the ICE!!! >.< I slipped on my way to one of my classes since the evil snow was hiding it!

I just got done with my homework for the night after trimming some of my bowls at the studio. Now they're ready for their first firing. I also glazed a couple of my pieces so that made me very happy!

Dragoon and Merlin are doing well. I'm actually spoiling them at the moment since I'll be gone for 4 days. I guess you could say that I am giving them an extra pellet hoping they will be able to forgive me for leaving them for that long. I don't really see the point in taking them with me though, since it would be stressful for them/a bit cruel as well since they're in a heated tank and they'd be removed from it for a 2 hour drive home and then removed again for a 2 hour drive back. Hope I'm not being a bad betta owner :-?. Still not sure what the heck is on Dragoon's side! It hasn't changed at all, but it just worries me that it's been on his side for so long. I think Merlin is enjoying the fact that he can't see Dragoon as much (doesn't surprise any of you, does it? lol). Dragoon has been busy guarding his latest bubble nest while still finding time to sneak those little pranks towards Merlin in. He knows just where to go so that Merlin will see him and flare <.< Oh well! At least it cut down on some of the flaring!

Tomorrow I plan to do a 50% water change after class so that they will have some new water for the rest of the week. I can't believe how fast the water is evaporating in the tank though! I'm blaming the light since it's been doing it all semester, but man! I can't fill it up any higher for fear of Dragoon jumping the barrier and getting onto Merlin's side or else seriously hurting himself on the top of the barrier. I shall try to maybe add a smidgen more of water, but I definitely can't go any higher than that!

I'm very happy about Wednesday since my first and last classes of the day were cancelled (damn you middle class *shakes fist*!). Once that one class is finished though, and I finish my work, I can go home! I can't wait to see Lucky and Renji! I really missed Lucky this past weekend while at my friend's house. Yes, her two dogs were cute, but I need my big, lovable boy and my purr-machine! That does bring me to some sad news though, I was told by my mom that Renji has been coughing and wheezing a bit, and she's hoping it's just from how dry the house is and not anything more serious. I'm hoping the same thing. Also, apparently Lucky shivers outside. My mom can't tell if he's actually cold or just really excited, since one day he laid down in the snow after he shivered >.< Goofy dog!

Let's see...anything else to report? Hmmm...nope! I think we're good!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> I agree, Doctor Who is Doctor Who and while appearances and little quirks change, it's still technically the same person ^_^
> 
> Uggg, I'm glad it hasn't snowed here yet! We were supposed to get snow but it's turned to rain come Wednesday, probably the storm you're getting now. My truck sucks in snow so I'd rather not have to drive in it >.<


Yes! Exactly! I kind of wish more people understood that!

I think we caught the edge of the big storm that's moving across the country.




Huffle Puffles said:


> ! Did you guys get a lot? They are threatening us with it for Thanksgiving. We had a dusting the other night, it was so windy it seemed like it actually had knocked the "stuffing" out of the clouds!


Not a lot, thank goodness! It was really windy last night for us as well! My friend and I nearly froze as we unloaded our stuff from my car!




EvaJupiterSkies said:


> -has stalked half of this thread-
> 
> Yes, this is good. Wonderful to hear I'm not the only college student who feels blah and decides that sleeping and resting is the way to go about things. Though I don't envy your busy schedule!
> 
> Merlin looks like my boy Sherlock, and Dragoon is a hoot. Definitely subscribing!


I'm lucky that the residence life here stresses that rest is pretty key when sick, and the teachers here are USUALLY understanding about such things. My schedule has gotten better since I quit my weekend job. I'm a lot less stressed and I don't feel as worn down.

Merlin & Sherlock do look a lot a like! Even that purple iridescence in their scales! I wish I could capture Merlin's in pictures! Usually it doesn't show >.< I do love my silly laid back boy! He definitely livens things up along with keeping Merlin active!


----------



## BettaLover1313

This is what happens when I professors go off on tangents and I start doodling.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*growls at Photobucket* I don't know what it is that it doesn't like about Merlin videos! But apparently it hates them! So once again, I have a video of Dragoon uploaded but not one of Merlin :evil:. There are two reasons why this is happening:

1) When I film, I've been filming Merlin's videos first, so perhaps it just doesn't like the first video.
2) Merlin broke Photobucket with his grumpiness.

I personally like #2.

Moving on! The boys got a 50% water change today, and Merlin was a pest, as usual, while Dragoon is definitely getting better at staying out of the way much to his and my pleasure. As stated above, I took 2 minute videos of each of them, but only Dragoon's loaded, so that's what you'll see below. 

Classes went well today. Simple and straightforward. I did get to review the one professor that has been really getting on my (and the whole class') nerves. So hopefully they'll take our feedback into account like they've done in the past.

Clay Club sales are fast approaching and I'm getting worried along with the President/my room mate! It's one thing to say "Oh yeah, I'll sell my stuff at the Clay Sales, it's another to have it nearly upon us :shock:! There is so much to do in preparation for this! Not to mention that we also teamed up with the Horticulture Club to promote their plant sales as well :demented:. So I expect next week to be pretty busy! 

Tomorrow I get to go home after my one class of the day & work. I'm VERY excited :quiet:. 

Now for your video:

Dragoon's Reflection Dance/I think Dragoon may be Flo from _Finding Nemo._

I apologize for my shaking hands. At some points I was trying not to cough though my cold had other ideas :dunno:.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Mom sent this photo to me, so cute!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh god, it's full of cuteness! Love it!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh god, it's full of cuteness! Love it!


The best thing? I've gotten another picture of them together and my mom has several more as well!!!


----------



## BettaLover1313

So nice being home! Cuddling with Lucky & Renji, seeing my mom, just enjoying things and taking it easy! 

Today we went to my grandparents for Thanksgiving and my mom made dinner, much to my grandma's pleasure (though she still helped). She was very pleased with how things turned out and greatly enjoyed the fact that she didn't have much to clean/have to carve a turkey. Mom used a simple frozen turkey & gravy Jennie O turkey (two to be exact) and she made her loaded baked potato fans (potatoes with Parmesan, rosemary, butter, salt, and pepper-usually with bacon, but she nixed that this time), and a squash casserole, breaded tomatoes, stuffing, and mixed vegetables. For dessert was apple & pumpkin pies that my grandma made! Everything was delicious of course!

Had loads of fun today playing with Lucky and lying in a food-coma with him on the floor. The best part was there wasn't any arguments as tends to happen when we get together for holidays, so that was nice!

Otherwise, it's been a pretty lazy day today, lazy, but wonderful! Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving if they're celebrating it, otherwise I just hope everyone had a great day in general!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today was a great day! Mom and I went shopping at several stores today. I found two new pairs of sneakers, two sweat pants, and a pair of athletic shorts, so I feel better equipped to go workout at the gym at school. We both splurged a bit on chocolate items at one store, and we both bought some cute mugs at Wal-Mart. I bought a light blue snowflake one! Then Mom bought all the ingredients she needed to make creamy Swiss steak in the slow cooker tomorrow-YUM!!!

I was pleasantly surprised to find that Wal-Mart had gotten rid of its fish section. No more aquariums or bettas, just the supplies to buy for a fish like food, tanks, etc. I wish the other Wal-Mart nearby would do this too, since they are worse than the one that got rid of its fish, and I'd be happier knowing that those bettas were no longer suffering. 

Also, I learned today that Lucky is a Nanny Dog, just like my previous dog, Herbie was. I was coughing today, since I have a cold, and Lucky came over to see what was wrong. He was so cute too! 

I've been playing a lot with Lucky these past couple days! He's one strong puppy! Just a few minutes ago as we were playing he let go of his toy and I nearly went flying from the lack of power pulling me the other way! 

I'm a bit worried about my two boys since I've never left them without food for this long, and I really miss them too! Plus, I'm already getting worried about Winter Break since I have to move them from my warm dorm/their warm tank, to tiny cups and a heated car, but in between they get exposed to the cold. I'm not sure how to avoid this. Even if I park my car as close as possible to the dorm, they would still get exposed to some of the cold :-(. Just something that's been bothering me today since I was out in the cold quite a bit today.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Whew! Lucky may be the smallest of the dogs I've had so far, but he certainly has the most energy!!! Just got done with the third or fourth play session of the day! 

Renji's doing well. He crawled into my lap today once I was awake after a long night typing my _Supernatural _fan fiction chapter. It's always nice to have a warm kitty in your lap!

Anywho! Got to see the horses today and bonded a bit more with Poco who pulled me into a hug, and Jewel warmed my heart by giving a nicker when she saw me . Genuine's looking good, and he's actually gained some weight. Bubba is doing well and so is Peek-a-Boo. Poco is also getting better with the massage therapy he's been receiving. 

Dinner was great! And overall, the day has been a great one! I may go back to see the horses again tomorrow before I head back to Platteville, and of course I get to see my betta boys again (and get flared at) and they'll get fed, much to their delight.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Supernatural!!! Awww yeah! I love me some fanfics! I'm more on the Avenger's side of things and I love Stony while my best friend is a pretty die-hard Destiel fan, can't say I blame her! lol 

Happy all the animals are happy! And you too! Sounds like a fantastic day! :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Supernatural!!! Awww yeah! I love me some fanfics! I'm more on the Avenger's side of things and I love Stony while my best friend is a pretty die-hard Destiel fan, can't say I blame her! lol
> 
> Happy all the animals are happy! And you too! Sounds like a fantastic day! :-D


Gotta love fan fics ;-).

Thanks!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Another good day! Took Lucky for a walk, got to see the horses again, and now I'm back in at my college dorm! 

I'm now, pretty sure, that Dragoon has a lump on his side :-(. He's not acting any different, I really don't think it's a scale with how it looks.:-?

Anyway, the boys handled the weekend well, and I've got some pictures of Merlin & a couple of Dragoon!

First, Dragoon:








This is what Dragoon made while I was away. I think it's his biggest yet! The most surprising thing is that it's in a different place then where he usually puts it in the right corner, not front and center like that.









Just because he's cute (even if the picture did turn out blurry).









Unfortunately, this is really blurred, but that spot is indeed the lump (again, pretty sure it is a lump now).


Now for Merlin:









So loveable!









Bubble!









Tad blurred, sorry!









Yeah, he wasn't very photogenic tonight lol.


----------



## BettaLover1313

:shock::blink::dunno::squint::rofl::quiet::tease::whip:mg::shock2::demented::crazy:

Yeah about all the emoticons that fit my current state of mind, though I really the demented one! :-D

Anywho! Lots of stuff that needed to be done today and I only just finished. I'm a bit irritated though, since that same group member that was complaining about us not getting together is now being anti-social and not answering e-mails :evil:. The project is due tomorrow, and I'm trying to get it done since I offered to do the PowerPoint part, and now this...! Just ridiculous! 

I've got a list on my whiteboard with 11 items that need to be done on it (within the week), I also wrote down some goals for myself and I'm already failing, since I know I won't get to one of them if not two of them :frustrated:. (Note: these are supposed to be everyday goals, hence irritation). I've got a crap load of stuff to do tomorrow (thank God I don't have to work tomorrow), but the majority of my time will be dedicated to researching a docent project that's due Wednesday, and I have a test Wednesday that I need to study for too :roll:. Plus, Clay Club sales stuff needs to be finalized at a meeting tomorrow, and I'm just beat :|. I'm not sure what the heck is up with this week, or if it just looks bad because I actually wrote it down, but whatever the case, I don't like it! 

Betta wise, the boys are doing well, the are happy to be getting food again :lol:. I plan to clean their tank Wednesday after work.

Overall, just feeling really crappy and tired right now. Maybe a shower and a good night's sleep will make things look better tomorrow (pessimistic view: probably not). Anyway, I'm going to try and complete the last two of three goals for the day (30 minutes of art & 30 minutes of writing). Till next time!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Oookay! I am feeling much better after drawing out my next art piece. I'm going back to my old, original style, which, as of late, I really haven't been doing (at least when I was doing other medium besides clay). If you're curious as to what I'm doing. I shall be posting in my art journal, as I think it needs to be more active besides me posting when I have pictures.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I do a similar thing organizationally, where every month I sit down, look at my syllabi, and then plan out day by day what needs to get done in order to get everything done on time. I have to accomplish at least 75% of what's listed for each day, giving me a little flexibility if I don't feel well, need a break, or if something just takes longer than I allotted for it. I'm about to do it for my finals week schedule 0.0 

Here's the optimist trying to balance your pessimist: only two more weeks of school till winter break?


----------



## BettaLover1313

EvaJupiterSkies said:


> I do a similar thing organizationally, where every month I sit down, look at my syllabi, and then plan out day by day what needs to get done in order to get everything done on time. I have to accomplish at least 75% of what's listed for each day, giving me a little flexibility if I don't feel well, need a break, or if something just takes longer than I allotted for it. I'm about to do it for my finals week schedule 0.0
> 
> Here's the optimist trying to balance your pessimist: only two more weeks of school till winter break?


Looking at it now, it's not so bad, school wise. It's more what I have to do after all the school work is done, like call people >.< or apply for internships & scholarships (not fond of either of those, but they must get done)! 

Two weeks? I get out in three, but it's a month long break :-D that is a nice way to view it!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh wow three weeks? Our last day is the 9th and then finals but I don't have finals, just a critique on the 13th and then we have a month and almost two weeks of break :-D

But, you can do it!!!! I know you can! ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh wow three weeks? Our last day is the 9th and then finals but I don't have finals, just a critique on the 13th and then we have a month and almost two weeks of break :-D
> 
> But, you can do it!!!! I know you can! ^_^


Thanks! The list is actually looking much smaller, though I forgot to do some assignments today *face-palm* Hoping my one teacher accepts the summary from me, the other one said it was fine. Still can't believe I did that though :roll:.


----------



## lilnaugrim

It happens ;-) if you're a good student most of the time though they let you slide for the most part if you happened to miss one towards the end and all. At least, the nice professors do ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> It happens ;-) if you're a good student most of the time though they let you slide for the most part if you happened to miss one towards the end and all. At least, the nice professors do ^_^


Yep, very true. Though I'm worried, the one professor hasn't responded to my e-mail so I'm not sure that's a good thing :shock:.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well, not sure how well I'm going to do on a finished project that I have to present tomorrow :shock:. I'm scared stiff that she'll tell us to stand in front of the class & present (meaning I can't look at my PowerPoint! Maybe I'll try to write down some notes tomorrow among all the other things I have to do. This week is hell week. I've decided this fact! 

Went to the studio tonight to try and get ready for Clay Club Sales (4 people including room mate and I showed up -.-'). So it seems like we might try to recruit some people from our adviser's classes (at least on Thursday). 

Gah! I feel like once Wednesday is over, I'll be feeling less stressed since only one thing is due Thursday and nothing is due Friday. Hopefully a relaxing weekend ahead, though I'm a bit sad, since my mom said she might not be able to come up Saturday like she originally planned :-(.

Oh well, another day gone, hopefully another good night's sleep though (slept like a log last night)! So until next time!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today was MUCH better than the past two. Long, a bit stressful, but so much better! I'm pretty tired, but I will post more tomorrow.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Yesterday went really well. I didn't have to present my presentation (though I have to tomorrow) for my one class, and I don't have to worry about many of the things I was worrying about, so it's all good :-D.

Today went well. I don't have to take an exam in one of my classes (or at least on the actual exam day) so I can leave earlier than I originally anticipated that day. Also, my grades seem to be doing okay, so I'm very happy about that! At the Clay Sales today, I managed to sell two pots (someone else made them but I glazed them) and the price on both covered what I have to pay for making my actual pieces :-D AND I just found out that I got 100% on my Accounting Test :greenyay:!!! 

I changed the boys water today, which made them very happy (and me). However, adding to Dragoon's latest problem (the lump on his side, and he has a very tiny lump on his dorsal fin that I've always brushed off as a poorly healed scar), his dragon scaling has started to cover his eyes (I know I said that earlier in this journal, but I mistook the color of his eyes/how the light hits them). I can see two scales, one over each the top of each of his eyes. Hoping it doesn't progress too fast :-(.

Anywho! I'm going to update my art journal and then log off for the night so I can be ready to help out at the clay sale tomorrow.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Congrats on your 100!!! That's totally awesome!!! ^_^ :redyay:

Yeah Aero also has some pigment starting to cover his eye's as well but it's been creeping slowly for about six months now so Dragoon should be okay for a while longer. He may lose it completely in over a year's time but until then, he'll be fine


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Congrats on your 100!!! That's totally awesome!!! ^_^ :redyay:
> 
> Yeah Aero also has some pigment starting to cover his eye's as well but it's been creeping slowly for about six months now so Dragoon should be okay for a while longer. He may lose it completely in over a year's time but until then, he'll be fine


Yay! That makes me happier! Still wish I knew what the heck was going on with his side :-?. Of course he won't hold still long enough to let me take a picture either >.<


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah I take like 200 pictures each time just to get a few good ones. Try getting a picture when he's eating or you put your finger up at the lid to make him think he's going to get food. That's what keeps Aero still long enough lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah I take like 200 pictures each time just to get a few good ones. Try getting a picture when he's eating or you put your finger up at the lid to make him think he's going to get food. That's what keeps Aero still long enough lol


I'll try that, but the problem is, I swear that he KNOWS I'm trying to look at that side, and he always shows me his good side >.< I keep telling him "No, the other side! Swim this way, YES!...dang it." I'm trying to keep an eye on it too, to make sure it's not getting any larger, but it just worries me that he has it. Otherwise, he still acts the same, eats, no change in behavior.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, Aero does the same thing >.< they're probably mentally brother's of some sort haha. Pip does it too so I think it's more a PK thing because Remmy doesn't normally do it, just is all silly usually and occasionally stupid...lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, Aero does the same thing >.< they're probably mentally brother's of some sort haha. Pip does it too so I think it's more a PK thing because Remmy doesn't normally do it, just is all silly usually and occasionally stupid...lol


lol more than likely! 

Merlin is usually silly or grumpy...strange fish! lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol I agree, we've got sibling fishes! Dragoon+Aero and then Merlin+Rembrandt, what fine looking pair's we have! haha.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> lol I agree, we've got sibling fishes! Dragoon+Aero and then Merlin+Rembrandt, what fine looking pair's we have! haha.


Indeed! :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

Yesterday was a good end to a poorly-started week. I sold one more piece at the Clay Club Sales and I got through my class presentation without keeling over, so that's a plus too (more nervous than I should have been). It seemed to go well, but only my grade will tell!

Bought some Christmas goodies for my mom, Lucky, & Renji. Christmas goodies for the betta boys hasn't been decided yet, since I'd love to get them some floating plants, but I'm a bit scared too, as I don't want to throw off anything in the tank. More research is required before I buy them some plants. Otherwise, they may just get an extra bloodworm treat Christmas day ;-). I bought Lucky a "puzzle" bone, hoping that will help with his boredom when he's left home alone, and for Renji, I bought him a mouse toy that has a bungee cord attached that he and I can play with when I get home for winter break. Mom is getting one of my ceramic pieces (not sure what one yet) along with some truffles in her stocking. (Pets all have stockings...not the fish though, then we'd have no room to hang all of them :shock.

Hung out with one of my friends last night and we learned that 1) Never let her order pizza again & 2) The Uno's Pizza near us isn't that great. Yep, we went out for pizza and she ordered a deep dish pizza thinking it meant thick crust (I thought she knew what it was and that's what she wanted). We ended up eating roughly 1/2 the pizza and I let her take it to her dorm, since I did not like it very much at all. We agreed that next time we're going to Pizza Hut or some other pizza place. Afterwards we played _Cars II_ and destroyed each other in the "Arena" mode/battle mode. Lots of fun! We also put up the blue lights I bought at Wal-Mart to go along with the string set my room mate bought earlier this week. Our room now has some nice blue LED Christmas lights that we can put on if we don't want our other lights on.

My mom is on her way up to see me, so I shall (hopefully) post later today. Probably after the comedian tonight.


----------



## BettaLover1313

A great day today! My mom visited, got to work in the studio, and the comedian, Jay Black, was excellent!

My mom came to visit me today and while we did go shopping and eat out, I got to show her Lucky & Renji's presents, along with getting her to pick out some glazes for her dinnerware set. It was great seeing her today and though I'm really homesick, I'm glad that I only have a couple weeks left.

In the studio I glazed quite a few pieces today, and I cleared off a lot of room off my shelf, so very happy there! Not so thrilled with the favoritism that goes on (especially when it's someone who usually complains about it doing it) but oh well. I kind of understood where this person was coming from, but also didn't.:dunno:

Jay Black was very hilarious (warning, don't click on the [sorry] porn star link if you do decide to look him up. According to the comedian, Jay Black, you can't unsee those things, so fair warning, be careful! He was a great comedian though, much better than the last one we had on campus, and I hope they keep bringing in good comedians like him. 

The boys, unfortunately, didn't get dinner tonight, but they don't seem too upset by this fact. They were still happy to see me when I came in 15 minutes ago. 

Today my room mate and I learned that our heater does not work in our room, so we're currently freezing our rear ends off! (Or at least I am since I'm in the room currently.) We'll have to put in a request to maintenance, though part of me doesn't even want to bother, since it's almost the end of the semester. Meh. We'll figure it out!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Pretty laid back day today, even with the fact that I had to do Accounting homework and an Art research paper. Today was really split into two parts-studio & homework.

I got quite a bit done at the studio today (see art journal). We actually did empty the kiln with someone who is more experienced, though we're still worried about what the one person will think :-?.

Anyway! Homework. I spent about 3 hours on my research paper while Accounting only took me a few minutes (though I'm pretty sure I got it wrong XD). 

I've been watching the betta boys for quite a while now, and I can't believe the size of Dragoon's bubble nest, especially in comparison to Merlin's-it's just huge!!! Next time I do a water change I need to move one of Merlin's plants around since it's in his favorite spot to swim and I think he's tearing his tail on the few plastic parts there are, so definitely need to move that. 

Pretty worn out, mentally, from doing my research paper. Luckily, I get to sleep in tomorrow since my first class of the day was cancelled! :-D So longer sleep for me!


----------



## BettaLover1313

My list is looking much shorter after today and it will look even smaller once I do a few more things on it tomorrow :-D.

Anyway, finally got a lot of things done for Clay Club, which makes me feel happy/relieved that it's all done/almost done now! I did stop in the studio today (see art journal) and we got some money passed out at our meeting from our Clay Sales as well as figuring out what the heck was to be done with our overcrowded member list. It's not that we don't want all those people signed up, but a lot of them are graduates/not in the club so they need to be off our mailing list so our system can get the e-mails out to active & paid members. 

As finals are drawing nearer some classes are winding down while others seem to be trying to fit every last little thing in. Hoping to have more free time by tomorrow though (ha!). Looking forward to next Thursday though, as I will be home by late afternoon. The only thing I'm still worried about is the betta boys, since I don't want them to feel the cold, so things will be interesting in transporting them home, especially with an exuberant puppy waiting for me...oh good grief another problem! I don't want Lucky knocking the boys out of my arms and onto the floor that's the last thing I need (knows what latest betta nightmare will be :shock.

The boys are doing well, though I'm worried that Dragoon's lump may be getting bigger. It just looked larger today, but I also know that I'm paranoid, but still keeping an eye on it. Merlin is his usual, grumpy self, though today he hasn't flared much, which is a bit odd. Then again, I haven't been in my dorm room all that much today, and when I have been, I didn't really look over towards the boys. 

I'm going to go to sleep soon and enjoy the fact that I can sleep in tomorrow, as my first class of the day is part of the "exam" and only people scheduled for the hour are visiting the teacher, my time is next week, Thursday (last exam).


----------



## BettaLover1313

Not much to report today. Finished with one class so I don't have to go there on Thursday, meaning I can actually eat lunch *gasp* lol. I never get to eat lunch on Tues & Thurs just due to my schedule, so it'll be a nice change of pace. 

The boys are doing well still. Merlin is buys flaring at everything while Dragoon is...ah! I see him! He's peeking out from behind his big silk plant...and tormenting Merlin. Figures :lol:.

*Yawn* pretty tired even though today was a laid back day, tomorrow is as well. Really it's only Thursday and then into next week that things get busy again with finals. Still not looking forward to move-out day/prepping the boys for travel, especially with how cold the room is :-(, I'm worried that they may not be able to handle the temperature drop they will experience...I have to figure something out, not sure what yet, but I really need to figure something out!


----------



## lilnaugrim

You can use handwarmers near their transport containers. What I would do is find either a regular cooler or those styrofoam coolers and put them in there in either cups or bags or something and use hand warmers so they stay warm ^_^ That would be probably the easiest thing to do. They'll be fine with temps being lowered as long as it's not sudden like you dropping them into icy cold water....but otherwise they'll be fine in low as 50 degree's as their water temp. It will take a while for their water to cool down.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> You can use handwarmers near their transport containers. What I would do is find either a regular cooler or those styrofoam coolers and put them in there in either cups or bags or something and use hand warmers so they stay warm ^_^ That would be probably the easiest thing to do. They'll be fine with temps being lowered as long as it's not sudden like you dropping them into icy cold water....but otherwise they'll be fine in low as 50 degree's as their water temp. It will take a while for their water to cool down.


That's good to know, since I think the room is in the low 60s :shock:. Definitely not a sudden change though, I always try to keep their water temp the same for any water change.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Okay! So Dragoon & I scared each other today while I was doing the water change. I was trying to get one specific piece of poop or old food (couldn't really tell), and I had moved the nuzzle of the water vacuum to suck it up, meanwhile, Dragoon was getting pretty close to the hose, but both he & Merlin have done it before, so I didn't think much of it. Well, I squeeze the rubber part (can't think of technical name at the moment XD) and I nearly let out a scream, as I saw Dragoon go towards the hose. I don't know how he got that close that he almost went into the nozzle/hose, but it scared us both pretty badly. Dragoon tried to jump out (luckily most of the water was gone), and I frantically tried to see if he was okay, since his head had been the closest thing to the nozzle. He's okay. I know he's going to be very wary/freaked out about the hose now though :-(. I'm just happy he's safe though! I was really scared that he'd hurt himself with how still he was at first immediately afterwards. I've been keeping an eye on him since then, and even delayed working for about a half hour after the incident. 

I did get pictures of the bump on Dragoon's side, and I'm fairly certain that tonight into tomorrow night is a fasting day for the boys since they had quite a few treats while I tried to get pictures of Dragoon's side . So no dinner tonight or tomorrow morning. I don't need constipated bettas on top of everything!

I also moved Merlin's plants around, and he seems to be quite happy now that his favorite spot is open once more. I also moved one of Dragoon's plants, which seemed to help calm him down, since he has a bit more hiding places with where I moved it. 

Pictures later after my class, studio time, and homework though!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Oookay! Dragoon is definitely fine, he's been building a bubble nest since I got back from class/started laundry :lol:. I know he'll be hard to catch next week though, which makes me very upset with myself for allowing the incident in the previous post to occur since I was making such progress with him! Now he's going to be terrified of things entering the water again (except food).

Anyway, here are some pictures of Dragoon. First the ones with the lump, then his good side, and an extra picture as well ;-)









Excuse the hard water stains 









You can see the lump more clearly here.









Meh picture of the lump, but still one of the better ones of it. Any ideas as to what this is (though I think I know :-().









Curse you hard water >.< you ruined a perfectly good shot!









"Mommy...I know there's bloodworms here somewhere...where did you hide them?"









"Aha! There they are!" *chomp*









Hen & chicks plant with a pot I glazed.


----------



## dramaqueen

Cute pics. I love the pot!!


----------



## BettaLover1313

dramaqueen said:


> Cute pics. I love the pot!!


I like it now that it has a plant in it lol. The glaze isn't supposed to be as thin as it, not sure what happened really, but it's a nice addition to the room/tank decorations.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I agree, it looks great! The plant is super adorable too ^_^ As for Dragoon's lump...not sure what to think of it! :-/


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> I agree, it looks great! The plant is super adorable too ^_^ As for Dragoon's lump...not sure what to think of it! :-/


Thanks! 

Yeah, I'm not sure either. As I've said, he doesn't act any differently, but... :-?. I just have to keep an eye on it I guess.


----------



## lilnaugrim

It almost looks like Merlin bit him through the divider honestly. I would just need more pictures to really decide anything but I know they're difficult to get lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> It almost looks like Merlin bit him through the divider honestly. I would just need more pictures to really decide anything but I know they're difficult to get lol


There's doubled-up mesh between the two, not sure if Merlin could really get at him (I know that he'd love to though <.<). I wish I could get a frontal view of it so you could see how much it juts out from his side...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, otherwise I really don't what else it could be. It could possibly Lympho internally and is now pushing out but usually if it's internal it's under the gills inside not on the swim bladder area.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, otherwise I really don't what else it could be. It could possibly Lympho internally and is now pushing out but usually if it's internal it's under the gills inside not on the swim bladder area.


Lympho was what I was starting to suspect as well. If I can tomorrow evening, I will try and get a picture of him from the front.


----------



## BettaLover1313

So I've failed to get a picture of Dragoon from the front. No such thing with him it seems >.< When he is still he just shows me his sides, never a nice frontal shot!

Anyway, on Thursday, Dragoon decided that he was sick of Merlin ignoring him so he did the one thing that would really tick Merlin off...he built his bubble nest right next to the barrier. I've never seen Merlin actually shoving at the barrier until that night :shock:. Dragoon REALLY ticked him off! I've been noticing that Merlin's been flaring less, but apparently Dragoon doesn't like that! I guess it really is a game with him of getting Merlin to flare at him. However, Merlin's flaring got to the point that Dragoon thought about flaring back (noticed his beard come out slightly, but he didn't actually flare.

Last night I went out with a friend to get pizza and then we watched Despicable Me 2 and Now You See Me. Great night until I got back to my dorm room and saw some stuff from our door was on the floor and my little CD that says where I'm at no longer sits on the back part of it. 

So I played Skyrim & Fable III for the night getting out my frustrations and now we're at today! Nothing has happened yet today lol.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Had a bit of a scare today. My mom called right after I posted that nothing had happened yet today (-.-') and told me that she'd taken Lucky to the vet. My heart dropped right down into my stomach at that news. Apparently, Mr. I-Like-to-Destroy-Things ate some of the carpet and was puking up the fibers. The vet gave a regimen for her to follow, but at one point, it sounded like she was thinking of getting rid of him.. I'm not ashamed to admit that I started to cry, as I cannot envision life without a dog or losing another dog at a young age (scared me as well saying that he may need surgery). Luckily, I misunderstood what she said. (Hey! She trained me to listen for certain key words, not my fault there!) Lucky is a permanent addition, which I would have made sure if for some strange reason she really had considered getting rid of him, and she's taking the proper steps to making sure he's going to be okay and that there won't be repeat feasts of the carpeting. 

Not sure what to make of the betta boys today. I have been noticing over the past week that Merlin has taken to resting on his plants more often, but other than that, he's still flaring, and being his usual grumpy self, so not sure what to make of that. Physically, he's fine as well apart from the resting. Not sure what to think. Possibly it's the plants on his side of the tank, but I will be rearranging those again once I take the boys home with me Thursday. Too many things going on with those two, I swear!

Went to the clay studio for a bit and basically had a relaxing me day after all the drama.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh geez! That would scare me too! i'm happy he's okay though for the most part and that he's staying!

How old are your boy's?


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh geez! That would scare me too! i'm happy he's okay though for the most part and that he's staying!
> 
> How old are your boy's?



Well...let's see...I got Merlin in April sometime, and he looked like a spade tail then, and now I've had him for nine months now, and I got Dragoon back in June, so that's seven months with him. I'd estimate that Merlin's about a year old...maybe? Dragoon is possibly under a year? I really don't know :-?.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Okay, just wondering. Remmy has been lounging around quite a bit lately too which I'm attibuting to older age and was wondering if Merlin was doing the same is all. Remmy is a year and 4-6 months though so he's slightly older  right now he's lounging up in his Anacharis, staring at me and asking why I'm not feeding him lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Okay, just wondering. Remmy has been lounging around quite a bit lately too which I'm attibuting to older age and was wondering if Merlin was doing the same is all. Remmy is a year and 4-6 months though so he's slightly older  right now he's lounging up in his Anacharis, staring at me and asking why I'm not feeding him lol


Merlin could be older than a year, I'm not really sure how old a VT is when they start growing out of their spade tail phase. I just noticed that he is lounging more, but the next minute I check, he's swimming all around, flaring at Dragoon or who knows what! Just an interesting little change I noticed this week, which is why I figured Dragoon decided to really tick him off by putting a bubble nest right next to the barrier to get a response.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Lucky ate some food this morning so Mom's just hoping he'll keep it down.  Hoping he's on the mend!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Glad to hear Lucky is hopefully feeling better! I know it's super scary to have a pet not feeling well!!

Well for VT's, I know Hawkeye was around 4 months when he started to grow out his spade and into a more rounded shape. It all depends on breeding though so it's difficult to really tell but I'd say 4 months is a good starting point for sure!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Glad to hear Lucky is hopefully feeling better! I know it's super scary to have a pet not feeling well!!
> 
> Well for VT's, I know Hawkeye was around 4 months when he started to grow out his spade and into a more rounded shape. It all depends on breeding though so it's difficult to really tell but I'd say 4 months is a good starting point for sure!


So Merlin's probably close or a little younger than Remmy based on the 4 month give or take of his tail growing out.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Last relaxing day of the semester for me, as tomorrow, I need to finish a project/study for an exam Tuesday, while also squeezing in two hours of work during the courtesy hours of the dorm (we're in 24/7 quiet hours for the week. Only 4 courtesy hours where vacuuming can be done). 

Today, I spent most of my time in the studio with one of my friends finishing up some things. Later, my friend watched me play Skyrim while cursing the game lol. 

A different friend, who I've known for a long time, made some time to hang out with me tonight and I learned that she and her family really want to adopt a dog from the same humane society that my mom and I got Herbie from. I'm really hoping they can get the dog they want, since they sound really smitten with her! (A cute golden/lab mix). So hoping they can get her! It's been a couple years since they've had a dog an I know my friend and her sister have sorely missed having one.

Speaking of dogs, Lucky kept his food down, and he seems to like his new crate. My mom's just hoping he feels the same way about it when she finally closes him into it. I know neither of us wants him to feel scared of being in it, but he can't keep destroying the house as he's hurting himself by doing so. Plus, he's showing that he's not getting any better with his behavior, so we really have no choice :-(. He does have a bigger crate now, that looks really nice and roomy from the picture my mom showed me of Lucky lying in it. I'm just hoping all goes well when she leaves for work tomorrow, as when we first tried to get him into a crate didn't go well once he realized he'd be shut in it.

The betta boys are doing well, blissfully unaware that on Wednesday they'll be going into their 1 gallon critter carriers in preparation for Thursday morning. I'm probably going to fast them Thursday or maybe even Wednesday night into Thursday evening...haven't really decided on that yet.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Posting quick as I'm getting ready for work-but if someone happens to be in the market for a new betta, I noticed in my e-mails this morning, that Pet Smart's "Deal of the Day" is 50% off select bettas. The price range of original prices was 9.99 & 12.99 so I'm assuming it's their more expensive stock that is on sale.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Last final later today, and I will be posting on update afterwards!


----------



## BettaLover1313

I'm beyond happy that finals are over and that I can head home tomorrow!!! :blueyay:

First, Lucky is doing okay now. Mom has to sort of force him into the crate, but, so far, he's been doing well in the crate, so I'm hoping some positive reinforcement will help him learn that the crate isn't a bad place, and not just a place he has to go in when we leave. Also, Mom bought him a new harness, which works better than his previous one, so I'm looking forward to training him to walk nicely this winter break. 

Now for the fish. So far, they seem okay. Their water is colder than I'd like it to be, but it wasn't a drastic change in temperature at least. I'm hoping they'll be okay for the night. Dragoon isn't taking his one gallon confinement too well, only eating one pellet this evening (decided to just fast them in the morning) and he was pretty stressed at first. He's settled down now, thankfully, but I can't wait to have them both home and in their aquarium tomorrow!

Finals went well for me (I think). I really am just looking forward to getting home tomorrow and not having to worry about school for a month! :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yay!! Congrats on finishing finals!! Such a relief I know :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yay!! Congrats on finishing finals!! Such a relief I know :-D


Most definitely! Now I just need to get through check-out and I'll be golden...that and get home in freezing rain/wintry mix (really hoping that doesn't hit till after I'm home or that it hits early and that the salt trucks get out by the time I have to drive home).


----------



## BettaLover1313

Gah! Forgot to mention (before I started browsing through the forums) but I actually had the Hen & Chicks plant between Dragoon & Merlin's Critter Carriers, thinking that would cut down on stress if they couldn't see each other, but after about 5 minutes, I noticed that they both seemed upset, so I moved the plant aside, and they were fine! Bettas shall never cease to amaze me with how they act! With the way these two act you'd think they hated each other, but put the one out of sight of the other, and just wow! Never would have thought that these two would get so close!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah! That's what happened with Steve and Tony! It's crazy how attached they get to their neighbors!!

Oh great, more snow headed our way? We just had two snow falls within a few day's and now more for this weekend it seems >.< yay /sarcasm :sarcastic:


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah! That's what happened with Steve and Tony! It's crazy how attached they get to their neighbors!!
> 
> Oh great, more snow headed our way? We just had two snow falls within a few day's and now more for this weekend it seems >.< yay /sarcasm :sarcastic:


It was more with Dragoon, but it makes sense when I think about it, since he's ALWAYS seen Merlin from the moment I brought him home. (Even if Merlin was hovering over him like Snoopy pretending to be a vulture lol). Merlin was the more confusing one, since he doesn't seem to like Dragoon! Definitely crazy, but nice at the same time .

Yeah, not looking forward to that. I'm hoping I can beat it in/get to Pet Smart before the bad weather hits.


----------



## BettaLover1313

The betta boys and I made it home! Merlin nearly had a heart attack from a flying puppy nosing the bottom of his tank. Funnily enough, Dragoon was the one to flare at me when I went to check on them both >.<. Merlin of course is flaring away, but that's just him, Dragoon just sailed on out of his log, full flare going. I can't help mocking his little beard lol. Merlin's is just so large, and Dragoon's is so tiny :lol:.

Lucky was very happy to see me, and I've already started on his crate training (since I'll be home most of break). I do want to start walking him tomorrow, working on his new jumping habit, and also work on nipping. I wasn't pleased today when we were playing our chase game and he went to nip. BIG NO-NO! I know he knows better than to do that, but apparently he's forgotten, so that's another training time added to the list. 

Renji was pleased to see me, though he hid for awhile, staying out of the crazy-happy puppy's way! Now he's curled up in a chair, asleep. 

I managed to get my mom's gifts wrapped before she got home today, and once the stockings are up, I need to sneak in her other gift :-D. I did see some nice stockings for dogs that are currently on sale for $5 at Pet Smart, so I'm hoping to go there this weekend and pick one up for Lucky.

Otherwise, last "final" went well, and I should be getting an e-mail from that teacher about what my grade is, but I'm not worried after she added the extra credit for class participation. I"m thinking most of my grades will be Bs or higher with one or two Cs, but that's acceptable.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Grats on the semester being over and making it home safe!!! :-D

Sometimes I wish I had a dog to train but other times I'm very happy to have my three cats lol. We did train the older boy to shake paw for treats as well as to sit on command, although if you don't have a treat he just ignores you lol But sometimes I just look at other people's poorly trained animals (not you, thinking of the dogs I pet-sit occasionally, two boxer females, one is 1.5 years and the other just over a year) and it really makes me angry and I'm like 'why u no train dog?????' lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Grats on the semester being over and making it home safe!!! :-D
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had a dog to train but other times I'm very happy to have my three cats lol. We did train the older boy to shake paw for treats as well as to sit on command, although if you don't have a treat he just ignores you lol But sometimes I just look at other people's poorly trained animals (not you, thinking of the dogs I pet-sit occasionally, two boxer females, one is 1.5 years and the other just over a year) and it really makes me angry and I'm like 'why u no train dog?????' lol


I have a relative like that. He won't train his dogs to leash because they're "hunting dogs and cannot be trained to leash". Yeah...you can imagine my thoughts on that one!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ugggg yeah, no couldn't deal with that lol. All dogs can be trained given the right trainer! If I can train cats, you can train your dogs!! lol

But those boxers, they like to jump and they poop wherever they please, at least they do go outside but it's like all over the yard. They have an electric fence so they never go on walks so they aren't leash trained either. It really isn't that hard to walk the dogs out to the edge of the forest to have them go there >.> that should have been done when they were puppies. At least they listen to me when I'm there because you know, stranger danger! Got to listen! lol they at least don't mind to go in their crates so they are crate trained but still!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Ugggg yeah, no couldn't deal with that lol. All dogs can be trained given the right trainer! If I can train cats, you can train your dogs!! lol
> 
> But those boxers, they like to jump and they poop wherever they please, at least they do go outside but it's like all over the yard. They have an electric fence so they never go on walks so they aren't leash trained either. It really isn't that hard to walk the dogs out to the edge of the forest to have them go there >.> that should have been done when they were puppies. At least they listen to me when I'm there because you know, stranger danger! Got to listen! lol they at least don't mind to go in their crates so they are crate trained but still!



I was lucky I just heard the comment from my mom and wasn't there to actually here my relative say this, since otherwise I would have given him an earful with resources to back it up!

Everyone has crate trained dogs but us >.< lol

Either take them somewhere where the poop isn't a bother, or invest in a pooper scooper so the yard isn't a mine field! I can never understand why people don't pick up their dog's poop. I mean, really, is it that hard? Yes, it's disgusting, but it's disgusting to everyone, so just dispose of it and not let others have to deal with your problem.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Exactly! And literally their yard is a mine field! Granted the kids don't play outside as much but still! I mean, when we had chickens and let them free roam, yeah our yard was a mine field as well but it's also very hard to train chickens to go poop somewhere else, they're gonna poop where they stand. That, I understand leaving there since most of the time, you can't pick it up really. But dogs? Seriously, it ain't that hard! 

This is partially why I like cat's better (besides the fact that I'm more allergic to dogs and get a worse allergic reaction which sucks) but they also bury their poop most of the time so that you don't go stepping in it....however lol...when we were kids and had our cats then, well we had a sand pile which was awesome....but the cats liked to poop in it....lol and we liked to dig in it XD hey, I'm not diseased or anything as an adult now but lol yeah, fun times in the sand pile! lmao

But over all, cat's are usually just cleaner minus the fur and stuff but depends on the cat breed and the dog breed and whatnot. Like our Maine ***** don't shed much except for right now because they're indoor/outdoor so outside their coats are nice and thick but when they spend it inside, they tend to shed all their fur. Oh and in spring too of course but it's usually outside because that's when they go out most of the time. But anywho, enough of my rantings about cat's vs. dogs, we all have our own preferences of course!! I would love to have a dog if I could but with my dad and I's allergies, it just isn't going to happen....so that's why I'll have like a million cat's instead! lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

I've met cats that didn't really bury their poop in my garden >.< I think it was just one culprit though, and he looked pretty old, so I can't really hold it against him...or her!

I have a friend who's family never picked up dog poop and we ran around that yard a lot. I don't know how we didn't step in poop, I really don't. I don't think it was until the dog got older and was less willing to walk around their large yard that they started picking it up (yay!). 

There are dogs, called Teddy Bears, that are, from what I heard, really good at being litter box trained. I actually babysat two of these small dogs and was stunned when the owners handed me a litter box and said that's where they did their business. Beyond shocked!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh goodness, I just looked them up! They're so adorable! Much cuter than chihuahua's or any other small dog! Normally I like the big dogs but those are adorable! I can see where they are small enough that they could be litter trained lol too funny.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh goodness, I just looked them up! They're so adorable! Much cuter than chihuahua's or any other small dog! Normally I like the big dogs but those are adorable! I can see where they are small enough that they could be litter trained lol too funny.


They are really cute, though the two I watched were very loud lol. 









One of the dogs sort of looked like this one in color, her body was more slim, like a Toy Poodle's. The other had the build of a Bichon, but with black fur and a star on her chest.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Cute! Oh yeah, nope, can't handle loud squeaky dogs either haha. Deep barks I don't mind as long as it's not constant of course but pip-squeaks, nope haha. They are cute though, still better than Chihuahuas!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Note to self: Attempting to walk Lucky inside only leads to walking outside on the ice and falling on my rear end.

VERY lazy day today. Didn't do much apart from being on the computer all day, playing with Lucky when he wanted to play, and doing laundry. Yes, as it said above, I did walk Lucky around the block and we both slipped once. I thought I could walk him inside the house (training basically) and he just went nuts thinking that he was either going for a car ride or a walk, so we went for a walk on the ice. We both looked hilarious! 

Renji was hiding out downstairs today on the dryer, craving the warmth (don't blame him one bit). It was funny watching him play with Lucky's leash when I had Lucky ready for his walk (I wasn't at the time). He was so cute!

Dragoon has been Mr. Flare today! I'm not sure if it's because he just built a new bubble nest or what, but he's shown me his tiny beard several times today (can't take him seriously though since his beard is so tiny :lol. Merlin has been his usual self, enjoying his break from college life. They both seem quite content (flaring aside). 

It's great being home, especially since my mom decided to make piccata chicken tonight and it tasted so good, especially compared to the college food I've grown used to! Now to enjoy the rest of the night, including watching the newest episode of Tanked.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Cute! Oh yeah, nope, can't handle loud squeaky dogs either haha. Deep barks I don't mind as long as it's not constant of course but pip-squeaks, nope haha. They are cute though, still better than Chihuahuas!


lol. Yeah, constant barking/pip-squeak I can't handle either. I do like long-haired Chihuahuas, but I'd never own one. WAY too small/fragile, especially since I've always had big dogs (cat is the smallest animal we've ever had...mammal wise).


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol "He's mister flare miser, he's mister beard. He's mister--" I can't think of anything else lol, was attempting to sing the Heat/Freeze Miser songs with my own words for Dragoon XD haha


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Lol "He's mister flare miser, he's mister beard. He's mister--" I can't think of anything else lol, was attempting to sing the Heat/Freeze Miser songs with my own words for Dragoon XD haha


"He's mister flare miser, he's mister beard. He's mister laid-back, he's mister bubble nest!" lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

lmao, perfect! That should be entered into the Holiday Song Contest just for funsies XD lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> lmao, perfect! That should be entered into the Holiday Song Contest just for funsies XD lol


lol Instead of Freeze Miser & Heat Miser it's Merlin Miser & Dragoon Miser


----------



## BettaLover1313

The past few days have been fun, especially with the internet going in and out >.<

Anyway, I've discovered that Lucky really likes snow & ice (particularly eating said snow & ice) so his latest treat has been ice cubes, which he absolutely loves! He's been very happy ever since I got home, and it's been awesome being home! Especially seeing his delight in playing in the snow and romping around outside with him!

Renji has been his usual feline self, only coming up to me for food, or when he wants attention, but I know that's his way of showing affection/that he missed me. I'm very much looking forward to seeing his expression when he gets his Christmas gifts that my mom and I picked up from Pet Smart before the snow yesterday. Lucky also got another toy to add to the one that I bought him earlier. 

The betta boys are doing good, though I'm hope I'm being paranoid with Dragoon. Today I thought he had a lump forming near the gills on the left side of his face. I'm REALLY hoping that I'm just imaging things/being overly cautious, but I'm going to be keeping an eye on the spot. Merlin is quite content, still enjoying being back at home. Debating on whether or not I'm going to get them some live floating plants still after finding some algae or something (not really sure what it was) on their barrier and on the rag from the outflow of the filter, since that might mean the addition of a snail (not that snails aren't awesome-since they are) but I'm not sure I can add another pet to the aquarium at the moment with how much I currently make for my job :-?, so definitely a debate going on right now.


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Dogs are sooo fun to watch play with/in snow. I bet Lucky is adorable  Bailey loves to nom on frozen broccoli, she goes craaazy for it. 

I hope Dragoon's spot turns out to be nothing!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> Dogs are sooo fun to watch play with/in snow. I bet Lucky is adorable  Bailey loves to nom on frozen broccoli, she goes craaazy for it.
> 
> I hope Dragoon's spot turns out to be nothing!


My favorite is when he buries hi s muzzle in the snow and comes up with snow on his snout lol.

Thanks! I hope it's nothing as well!


----------



## BettaLover1313

First off, Merry Christmas everyone! I hope everyone is having a great holiday!

Just a quick re-hash of what's happened so far today:

Lucky: Received his bone and took the treat out of it in 5 minutes, but very happy & received a new orange toy that he has yet to get a treat out of . He also received a bag of treats, and an ice cube, so he's a very happy puppy. (Just got the treat out as I was almost done typing this lol)

Renji: Lovable little kitty loved the toys he got (hopefully I can get the pictures of him & Lucky off my mom's phone). He's a very happy & content cat right now and is enjoying the fact that Mom is home for the day (and was home early yesterday).

The Bettas: Received their Christmas treats (possibly one more later tonight) and I've spend most of the day in my room so they could keep an eye on me. So both of them were ecstatic (Dragoon over the food & Merlin over being able to keep an eye on me).

Mom: She loved both her gifts-a little saying about love (will post it up here later) and her set of bowls that I finished (though I have to take three back since they still have cracks that the glaze didn't cover >.<).

Me: I got an adorable LED Color Changing Owl (picture later) and an CD by Adele! Now I just need to help prepare for our Christmas dinner and appetizers! Later I'll post about the rest of today and the previous day (days? I've lost track XD), but that will be after all the festivities ;3.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well, let's see, first, the last two days...yeah, not much happened XD. Had fun with Mom, who got off work early yesterday, and enjoyed yesterday and today with her and the animals.

After the morning of gift opening, it was basically a lazy day. As I said, I stayed in my room with the betta boys most of the day while Mom had access to my computer for most of it. Lucky and Renji had a blast with their new toys; the toys shooting across the floor most of the day. 

For Christmas dinner we had BLTs. We were going to have Spinach Artichoke Dip as an appetizer, but we decided that would be for tomorrow instead. 

Now we're just enjoying the movies that are on FX, including one of our favorites (that will be on at 8pm) is _How to Train Your Dragon_!!!

No pictures today, I shall try to take some of the owl and finish uploading the other pictures that I need to upload, including some of Dragoon (better shot of his side lump) and a couple of Merlin, who wanted to show off for the camera. 

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Awww I'm glad all your animal friends are enjoying their presents . Can't wait to see the LED owl. I collect owls too! Happy holidays!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today was supposed to be a 50% WC but once I woke up, I was miserable with pain in my left side and I couldn't leave the toilet for more than a minute. Luckily, I'm now better (for the most part) it seems that I have another infection in my urinary tract :roll:. (Probably TMI .)

Anyway, as I said, I am feeling better, but I didn't get much done today except for napping with Lucky and finally managing to get most pictures uploaded (still need to upload one for my art journal). So without further ado...pictures!!!


Cuteness overload!









"No, Dog! Go away! My sunlight!"









*sigh* "Fine, I'll share!"









"Yes, Mommy? (my mom) I'm sharing, see?"









"Fine, this isn't so bad...Did I just say that?!" :blueshake:


Now...Christmas Fun!








MOUSEY!!!









"I...can't...quite...get...this...TREAT!!!"


Before we continue, first...back story on my obsession with owls: my original career intent was to be an Agriculture Teacher/FFA adviser, so when that dream went down the drain, everyone I know started giving me owls, and I started buying owl items almost as obsessively as dog figurines & Breyer horse models! Why owls though? The owl is the symbol of wisdom and in FFA it is the adviser's symbol, which is why my friends and family made my day whenever they gave me something owl related or even pointed out owl things in the stores. 

Without further ado...the many colors of the Philips LED Christmas Owl (I've dubbed him Winter Owl so he can stay out longer ).


















































There are actually more in-between colors, but these are the shots I got. 


Merlin!








"MOM! Pay attention to me!"









"Fine! I'll be in my log when you decide to fawn over me like you're supposed to!"


Dragoon!








Being uncooperative









Slightly better shot of his lump on his side?


So, yeah...I've been debating about getting some plants (really considering it) but I must ask...is there a certain pH they need to have to grow (floating plants at least)? Do I need to add anything to the tank water to help the plants grow? Would I need snails? Could my 5.5 tank even handle two extra occupants (assuming they weren't eaten). Do snails need a certain pH? Argh! So many things to consider! >.<


That's all for today. I'm going to watch Real Steel and probably sit in the crate with Lucky, as has become a nightly habit now. Till next time!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Cuteness!!!!!!! I absolutely love that Owl! I love Owl's too, though for different reasons ^_^

Yeah, I had a bad day yesterday too, I hope you're feeling better today!

As for plants, nope, they'll pretty much grow anywhere. They do prefer softer water (some plants, not all) but they'll pretty much grow anywhere, espcially floaters. You would not need snails if you want plants and yes your 5.5 could handle it once the bacteria catches up but they aren't necessary. Snails prefer harder water though, calcium needs to be added to keep their shells nice and hard and promote good growth.

But all, you don't need snails and floaters will grow anywhich way you like them to grow. I suggest trying red root floaters, dwarf water lettuce or Frogbit. Don't get duckweed, Giant duckweed or even Salvinia if you never want to get it out of your tank!

You don't need ferts with floaters, it is appreciated of course but not overly necessary. I do suggest getting a better light though. Wal-Mart has wonderful little spiral CFL's (screw ins so they fit where the Incandescent would) and then get it at least at 5,000K if you can't find 6,500K. I found a pack of mini spirals at wal-mart in the regular light section, pack of 3 for 2.88! Quite a steal if you ask me lol But they fit perfectly in your tank and provide the necessary light for the floaters or any plants. 6,500K a.k.a. Day Lights, is what you want to get and shouldn't be too hard to find. Stay away from all "Soft light" or anything like that, if you look at the back it's only like 2,700K which is like an incandescent and will do nothing for the plants.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Cuteness!!!!!!! I absolutely love that Owl! I love Owl's too, though for different reasons ^_^
> 
> Yeah, I had a bad day yesterday too, I hope you're feeling better today!
> 
> As for plants, nope, they'll pretty much grow anywhere. They do prefer softer water (some plants, not all) but they'll pretty much grow anywhere, espcially floaters. You would not need snails if you want plants and yes your 5.5 could handle it once the bacteria catches up but they aren't necessary. Snails prefer harder water though, calcium needs to be added to keep their shells nice and hard and promote good growth.
> 
> But all, you don't need snails and floaters will grow anywhich way you like them to grow. I suggest trying red root floaters, dwarf water lettuce or Frogbit. Don't get duckweed, Giant duckweed or even Salvinia if you never want to get it out of your tank!
> 
> You don't need ferts with floaters, it is appreciated of course but not overly necessary. I do suggest getting a better light though. Wal-Mart has wonderful little spiral CFL's (screw ins so they fit where the Incandescent would) and then get it at least at 5,000K if you can't find 6,500K. I found a pack of mini spirals at wal-mart in the regular light section, pack of 3 for 2.88! Quite a steal if you ask me lol But they fit perfectly in your tank and provide the necessary light for the floaters or any plants. 6,500K a.k.a. Day Lights, is what you want to get and shouldn't be too hard to find. Stay away from all "Soft light" or anything like that, if you look at the back it's only like 2,700K which is like an incandescent and will do nothing for the plants.



Thanks so much! That helps a lot! Now I need to start looking at what PetSmart has for floating plants.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I would really doubt that PetSmart carries floaters. Most of the time it's just bunched plants, Anubias/Java and some carpeting plants which really need high lighting to grow. But I guess there is always a chance.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> I would really doubt that PetSmart carries floaters. Most of the time it's just bunched plants, Anubias/Java and some carpeting plants which really need high lighting to grow. But I guess there is always a chance.


Drat...then maybe plants will have to wait then if they don't have any of those. I really wouldn't know where else to go that would possibly have them.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well you could get them online, ebay and aquabid will have people selling them. I can help you attain them too if you need it 

You can also get Anubias and Java Fern, those are awesome low light plants that don't need much. You don't really even have to get ferts, it's always appreciated of course but not totally necessary for those plants. Just tie them to some rock's/decor and they're set to go! ^_^ you could get those at PetSmart though in the tubes. Just make sure you rub out all the gel and wool before putting them in. They aren't toxic but still it's easier than fishing them out lol.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Well you could get them online, ebay and aquabid will have people selling them. I can help you attain them too if you need it
> 
> You can also get Anubias and Java Fern, those are awesome low light plants that don't need much. You don't really even have to get ferts, it's always appreciated of course but not totally necessary for those plants. Just tie them to some rock's/decor and they're set to go! ^_^ you could get those at PetSmart though in the tubes. Just make sure you rub out all the gel and wool before putting them in. They aren't toxic but still it's easier than fishing them out lol.


Plants will have to wait a bit longer for me to order them online then. The problem with regular plants is how to transport them to and from college :-?.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Easy enough with Anubias and Java Fern. Stick 'em in a plastic bag with some water and off you go! Same with any plant actually, just Anubias and Java Fern are a bit easier since their roots don't actually go into the gravel normally. You can, but they grow healthier when attached to something.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Easy enough with Anubias and Java Fern. Stick 'em in a plastic bag with some water and off you go! Same with any plant actually, just Anubias and Java Fern are a bit easier since their roots don't actually go into the gravel normally. You can, but they grow healthier when attached to something.


Cool! Maybe I'll start replacing Merlin & Dragoon silk plants with those then...though I will need to find some rocks to attach them to...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Go out in your yard if you guys don't spray insecticides. Pick up a rock, dust it off, run it under some hot water and voila you've got yourself a rock! lmao that's what I do! Hasn't failed me yet XD


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Go out in your yard if you guys don't spray insecticides. Pick up a rock, dust it off, run it under some hot water and voila you've got yourself a rock! lmao that's what I do! Hasn't failed me yet XD


How big of rocks or do you mean a bundle of rocks? I don't think ours around here would work too well, unfortunately.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*sigh* Renji has finally discovered the fish tank, and has made two attempts, so far, to figure out how to get into it. He's been unsuccessful, but this means my bedroom door has to be shut, making my room much colder than it already is. Goofy cat!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Not sure what's going on with Dragoon this morning, but when I woke up, it looked like his lump was...well...open. I've already started a thread in the Emergencies and Diseases part of the forum, but I'm really worried. I have no idea what is going on with him. Apart from the change in the lump, Dragoon is still acting like his usual self and eating as he usually does. 

Here are pictures of what the lump now looks like:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Okay, yeah that looks like a regular Cyst now, nothing you can do about it but keep the water clean, feed him well and love him really. It's most likely benign and nothing to it, it may fall off or open up, again just keep the water very clean. At the time if it opens, you can take him out and treat him with AQ salt to keep the wound clean of any infection until it heals up again. 

And as a rock, I mean something like what this Anubias is attached to.


PetSmart I know also carries a different selection of rocks which is actually where that particular rock came from. So if you don't have access to any good rocks, you can get some there. They also have lava rock which is easier for Anubias/Java Fern to attach to because it's more porous and holey ;-)


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Okay, yeah that looks like a regular Cyst now, nothing you can do about it but keep the water clean, feed him well and love him really. It's most likely benign and nothing to it, it may fall off or open up, again just keep the water very clean. At the time if it opens, you can take him out and treat him with AQ salt to keep the wound clean of any infection until it heals up again.
> 
> And as a rock, I mean something like what this Anubias is attached to.
> 
> 
> PetSmart I know also carries a different selection of rocks which is actually where that particular rock came from. So if you don't have access to any good rocks, you can get some there. They also have lava rock which is easier for Anubias/Java Fern to attach to because it's more porous and holey ;-)



Sound I up my water changes then for him now that it's open? I'm starting to feel very happy that I kept my spare 3 gallon, since that will probably be where he's moving to if I do need to up water changes & give him AQ salt, the problem will be when I go back to college, since I'm only allowed the one tank to have set up :|.

All right! Awesome! I can definitely start looking then at prices on the Anubias/Java Fern along with some rocks!


----------



## lilnaugrim

It's not open yet technically, just grew out more. You'll know when it's open, it will most likely fall off and you'll see the flesh underneath it. Or it will have a big hole in the middle basically, you may see liquids ooze out as well, but usually it will either just keep growing until it falls off or just not grow as it had done for a while.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> It's not open yet technically, just grew out more. You'll know when it's open, it will most likely fall off and you'll see the flesh underneath it. Or it will have a big hole in the middle basically, you may see liquids ooze out as well, but usually it will either just keep growing until it falls off or just not grow as it had done for a while.


Okay, good to know! Thank you so much for your help! Puts my mind at ease knowing what it is & what to do if/when it opens up.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Np! Sorry if some of my sentences don't make sense or anything, still battling this horrible cold/sinus infection/whatever the heck it is. Exhausted and posting on a forum doesn't usually fare well for me haha


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Np! Sorry if some of my sentences don't make sense or anything, still battling this horrible cold/sinus infection/whatever the heck it is. Exhausted and posting on a forum doesn't usually fare well for me haha


Trust me! I know how that goes! I've had sinus infections (and colds) neither are fun to deal with.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Yesterday, before we got the first of our area's predicted snow (more to come tonight :roll, I did go to PetSmart to check out plant prices, and I was quite pleased with what I saw, though it took me a bit to find some Java Fern (seemed to be almost out of stock), lots of Anubias, and some Water Wisteria. (Is that a floating plant or am I just that bad at remembering plants?) All reasonably priced, though I was made utterly confused once again by seeing that all of the plants were supposedly snail free, and then the ones in particular containers were pest & disease free (or something like that) as well as being snail free. 

This leads to another question-do plants need to be quarantined? Silly question, I know, but I don't want to mess anything up whenever I do get plants for my boys. 

Not to worried about the price of a new bulb for the tank, since bulbs are usually decent priced. Also at PetSmart I bought some more test strips from API (like them much better than the crappy Wal-Mart ones) and a second collapsible dog dish for Lucky's crate since he seems to like the height of the one bowl for his water, so we thought we'd try putting his food in his crate as well. He's been doing really well with crate training so far, just putting up a bit of a fuss by trying to not walk in, but once we say to walk in, he goes right in (then stares at us accusingly as he trembles-poor guy :-(. I always feel terrible when he starts trembling). 

I also went to Wal-Mart yesterday and picked up some random things from magnets (thinking of trying to make some ceramic magnets-possibly bettas and some other animals), some necklace thingies (don't really know their official name) for one of my necklaces that had lost its part to hold on the amulet (probably a better name for it that I can't think of >.<). 

Today I'm hoping to see the horses tonight while helping out with chores (have to double-check with the owner though, later today). Then my friend will be spending the night for New Year's Eve, so that's exciting! 

The betta boys aren't really happy since they are having a fasting day today. Tomorrow will be a 50% WC to get us (hopefully) back on schedule of doing that during the middle of the week.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah the plants in the tubes are snail free just because they aren't grown in a tank, most of them are grown emersed from the water so they may acclimate slowly to your tank. Water wisteria can be floated but its normally a planted plant, you're thinking of water sprite, that one mainly floats although can also be planted but I did it does so much better floated. And plants can be qt'd but that's up to you, I usually don't but either way is fine. you can use a spare container and just fill with water and keep near a light source for two weeks so they can at least grow. You can use Crystal Clear by Jungle with has PP in it, potassium something, can't look it up right now lol

Oh and don't get a bulb from any pet store, go to Walmart for that, muuuuuuch cheaper!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah the plants in the tubes are snail free just because they aren't grown in a tank, most of them are grown emersed from the water so they may acclimate slowly to your tank. Water wisteria can be floated but its normally a planted plant, you're thinking of water sprite, that one mainly floats although can also be planted but I did it does so much better floated. And plants can be qt'd but that's up to you, I usually don't but either way is fine. you can use a spare container and just fill with water and keep near a light source for two weeks so they can at least grow. You can use Crystal Clear by Jungle with has PP in it, potassium something, can't look it up right now lol
> 
> Oh and don't get a bulb from any pet store, go to Walmart for that, muuuuuuch cheaper!


That clears a lot up! 

Oh yes! Definitely going to Wal-Mart for the bulb, I wouldn't want to get it from PetSmart, I've seen their prices on those types of things; no thanks!


----------



## BettaLover1313

I'm getting really bad at updating regularly >.<

Anywho! New Year's Eve, I finished a watercolor I'd had drawn out and ready to be painted for a month or so and my friend spent the night with us while it snowed all day and all night. Yep, even snowed into the next day. Luckily, my friend was able to make it to back home and to work. We all had a fun time exchanging late Christmas presents and staying up to a little past midnight. 

Yesterday should have been a WC day, but somehow it turned into a "let's do nothing day" for both me and my mom. Can't really say that much happened yesterday...yeah...definitely can't. Today should be more interesting since it's barely snowing (though we're still getting wind gusts :roll and I have more to do today, including that WC.


----------



## Huffle Puffles

I hope Dragoon's little bumple heals up quickly!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh! And something else I forgot to tell you, it isn't Crystal Clear that has the Potassium Permanganade in it, it's called Clear Water by Jungle which is at Wal-Mart. So it's still a Jungle product, just the two do slightly different things is all. That's the one I'd get for if you want to QT plants, use 5x the concentration per gallon. So if it's 1 drop per gallon (haven't looked at the directions so it might be more) use approx. 5 drops per gallon. Change water daily for the plants, either 100% or 50% depending on what you have them in and then by a weeks time they will be pest and mostly disease free. But if you get them from the tube plants from PetCo, they've pretty much guaranteed to be pest and disease free. I would really only QT if they were from a tank of which I didn't trust or know, like the tanks that Petco has up other than the tubes; although some stores don't have those. Anyway, it's still up to you though of what you do with the plants and if you want to QT or not ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> I hope Dragoon's little bumple heals up quickly!


Thank you! I hope Ramses starts to feel better as well (can't remember if I posted in your journal or not >.<)



lilnaugrim said:


> Oh! And something else I forgot to tell you, it isn't Crystal Clear that has the Potassium Permanganade in it, it's called Clear Water by Jungle which is at Wal-Mart. So it's still a Jungle product, just the two do slightly different things is all. That's the one I'd get for if you want to QT plants, use 5x the concentration per gallon. So if it's 1 drop per gallon (haven't looked at the directions so it might be more) use approx. 5 drops per gallon. Change water daily for the plants, either 100% or 50% depending on what you have them in and then by a weeks time they will be pest and mostly disease free. But if you get them from the tube plants from PetCo, they've pretty much guaranteed to be pest and disease free. I would really only QT if they were from a tank of which I didn't trust or know, like the tanks that Petco has up other than the tubes; although some stores don't have those. Anyway, it's still up to you though of what you do with the plants and if you want to QT or not ^_^


Thank you for the information! I'm hoping to get some plants (and a light bulb) before I go back to school, but we'll see how that goes!


----------



## BettaLover1313

-.- Dragoon and I apparently are sick buddies since my medication has given me a rash on my arms. I'm currently waiting for the doctor's office to call back so they can tell me what the heck I'm supposed to do (besides stop taking the meds, I know that already). Pretty annoyed right now since I called them about an hour ago and I still haven't heard anything back yet. 

Going to do that WC that I said I'd do yesterday if I don't get called in the next half-hour, first though, I'll need to eat since I put off lunch thinking they'd call...okay they just called back. I've now got an appointment Monday and I'm to still keep drinking plenty of fluids (already been doing that) and take some Benedryll (spelling?) for the rash. Yay! More doctor visits...fun! (Note sarcasm). I'm off to eat lunch then do some chores including the WC for the boys. I shall post later!


----------



## BettaLover1313

First we'll start with yesterday:

I was going to do a WC yesterday, as I said earlier, but then my mom asked me to go grocery shopping, and this took up most of my day along with chores that I had to do around the house for her before she got home. So no WC yesterday :sad:. Played with Lucky a lot yesterday while also trying to keep him from tormenting the cat too much since Renji has developed a cough and doesn't need a nosey puppy in his face.


Now Today:

Apart from my earlier post, today has been good! Played with Lucky, got the WC done for Merlin & Dragoon along with some photographs of them (and one of Renji). I tried to get one of my helper during the WC (Lucky) but his photo turned out really blurry. Took some above shots of Merlin & Dragoon this time around, since I've always liked seeing shots like that in other journals, so I thought I'd give it a try. Much later in the future, I'd love to have an area set up for picture taking of my bettas (and like a small cube for those few minutes they'd be in there). As I said, much later.

While figuring out my funds, I discovered that I actually have more than I thought I did, so I may go out to PetSmart tomorrow and grab some plants (possibly rocks too) and then head over to Wal-Mart to pick up a light bulb. 

I do have one last question about plants-How do I tie them to the rocks? Or more specifically, what should I use to tie them?

I will post the pictures a little later since there's 50 or some of them >.<


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Picture Time!*

I just realized my computer counted duplicate files on my camera as pictures lol so no, not 50 pictures, but at least 20+ ;-).

First off, Merlin!









*ZIP!!!* (Look at the little bubble nest!!!)









Something strange is going on here. Hmmm...?









I'm keeping an eye on you...I think you're going to destroy my nest (I did ).









The mighty hunter stalks his prey!









Get a shot of my tail! (Not sure what he's tearing it on...only conclusion I've come to is the plastic stems of his silk plants.)









What was up there earlier?









WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! (After WC)









Why is my log over here? It should be over there!









MOMMY!


Next up is Dragoon!









I'm camouflaged!








AHHHHHHHHH! I've been spotted by the camera! Swim away!









Admire my red fins! (He's gotten more red from when I first go him!)









No! Bad camera! Bad! Go away! Leave me alone!









Who's that handsome fella? Yep! It'd be me!









*theme to Jaws* I'm going to get you! (Photo bomb courtesy of Merlin)









Fine! Get the shot of my lump! Just take the shot and be done! (But-but that's not what I wanted!)









You better be taking pictures, Mommy!









You know, I give up. Take as many pictures as you want I don't care. (One of the best side shots I've ever gotten of him)









(After WC) *swims under log* Is it still there? Dang it, Mom!









Look, you and I need to talk about this unhealthy obsession with taking photos of me. I don't care about Merlin, just me!









(Throws in Bloodworm treat) Nom nom!









Burp!









All right, we're done now!


Finally, one of Renji!









Sitting next to his favorite place-the heat vent!


----------



## lilnaugrim

For the plats you can use fishing line, thread, rubber bands, anything really. Eventually you can take the tie off when the plant has grown on it enough to stay so don't make it too tight. I usually just take some thread and wrap around both rock and plant! Tie tight enough it stays but not cutting off the plant circulation, you should be able to feel it.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> For the plats you can use fishing line, thread, rubber bands, anything really. Eventually you can take the tie off when the plant has grown on it enough to stay so don't make it too tight. I usually just take some thread and wrap around both rock and plant! Tie tight enough it stays but not cutting off the plant circulation, you should be able to feel it.


Thanks!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Very blah day today. Allergic reaction got worse over night, but nothing too drastic, just enough that I was very thankful to finally have Benedryl today. Took a nap today and basically didn't do much. 

Betta boys are doing well, very happy when I fed them both times today. They were both happy when I went to my room to take a nap. 

Yeah...that's about it. Maybe tomorrow will be more interesting.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today is another lazy day, but I decided to browse through Pet Smart's sale items. I had to remind myself that I don't need a 10 gallon tank/it won't fit in the dorm room :lol:. 

I figured I'll go to Pet Smart sometime this week to pick up plants (thinking mainly Anubias and a couple Java Fern-one for each side of the tank), no quarantine, though I will remove the boys from the tank as I'm removing their silk plants and putting in the real ones. I'll also be picking up the rocks at Pet Smart since they're on sale right now (not the best sale price, but I think my local store is actually cheaper than what it listed online).

I am getting this small tank for pictures (not necessarily this one since they have plenty of choices in backgrounds at the store):








I want to make my own solid colored backgrounds based off the sizes on these so I can get some nice pictures of my boys. I do like the natural look of photos, but it'd be nice to have some good shots of them against a solid background in my opinion...maybe that's the artist in me talking, but it's something I would enjoy doing (obviously not often, don't want to stress them out).

I do have another question regarding plants (sorry lil, they just keep popping up ) if I were to get say Aqueon Aquarium Plant Food, would that effect my tank parameters at all? I would like to help out the plants growth if I can; and I realize you said it wasn't necessarily necessary for Anubias and Java Fern, but for future reference/possibility, I'd like to know. 
*
*


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol its fine! And yes it would benefit your plants but it should not effect your parameters whatever. And I wouldn't reccomend the aqueon or the api stuff, seachem isn't that much mor expensive (well it usually isnt) but if you get flourish that would benefit your plants the most. Not excel, just flourish comprehensive.

But no, they don't effect your parameters


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Lol its fine! And yes it would benefit your plants but it should not effect your parameters whatever. And I wouldn't reccomend the aqueon or the api stuff, seachem isn't that much mor expensive (well it usually isnt) but if you get flourish that would benefit your plants the most. Not excel, just flourish comprehensive.
> 
> But no, they don't effect your parameters


Okay good to know, and I shall avoid Aqueon and API. Not sure if my Pet Smart has Seachem...I'll have to look, otherwise I can always check my lfs in another town. Thank you again!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yup! NP! I mean, you can use aqueon and api, its just not as nutritious is all


----------



## BettaLover1313

Okay! Yesterday was so cold that our internet refused to work >.< It was -19 F here (without the -20 or so wind chill mind you) and the roads were terrible going to the doctor's yesterday! Luckily, my UTI is gone, so all I have to worry about it taking Benedryl for my allergic reaction to the UTI medicine. 

The betta boys handled the cold best yesterday, their tank maintaining their lovely temperature of about 78 F. The rest of us had to scavenge for blankets or sweaters since my mom likes keeping the house around 70 F or lower...yeah...it was cold! Luckily, we have a surplus of blankets and sweaters lol. Lucky was very cuddly yesterday, which I appreciated-nothing like a warm puppy to keep warm. Renji stayed in my mom's lap once she got home, otherwise he stayed in the basement where it's actually warmer than upstairs, only coming upstairs for his food. 

The plan for today is to go to Wal-Mart & Pet Smart to get the light bulb (which I need to go back through the posts here and find) and the plants for my betta boys (their late Christmas gift). Not sure if I'll be able to get that tank, but I'm not going to be that upset if I can't get it. It's not a need, just a want. The plants are a need since I think Merlin is tearing his tail on the bit of plastic that is on his plants, so I would like to get those out so he can be more comfortable.

Speaking of, today also happens to be their fasting day, which neither of them is very happy about. Hoping they'll forgive me once I get the plants in their tank, which I'm very excited about :-D. 

The reason I'm not leaving sooner to get their plants is that we have a wind chill advisory until noon, and I'd rather wait for that to be over (especially remembering the gusts from yesterday :shock. So after lunch with my mom, I'll be heading out to go get those plants! 


Just a fun little note, two days ago, after I posted, I started re-reading this journal and I have to shake my head at all the typos. It was fun to see how much I've learned since starting this journal, I read some of the questions I had which I now answer whenever I happen to be browsing through the betta fish forums. I'm amazed at how much I've learned just through asking questions here and from all the wonderful people that answered those questions, furthering my knowledge and ability to care for my bettas. As I've said a lot, yet not often enough, all of you are awesome! :yourock:.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Awww, you're awesome too!!! Yeah, crazy to think that I've only had this knowledge for a year now. This time last year was when I really started to research my fish and learn! Look how far we've come now! Simply amazing, even in nonfishy stuff too!!

Good luck with your weather! Yeah guess I'll take our nine degree weather any day over yours! Yesterday it was up at sixty though lol, dropped overnight to nine, our high today is fifteen but we also have that negative twenty wind chill here too. its worse in the loading dock where I am because it makes a horrible wind tunnel and literally knocks the breath out of you!!

And for lights you ewant a screw in fluorescent (CFL) lowest than fifteen watts and preferably at 6,500 kelvin, 5,000 is okay too but the former is more effective and you'll see your boys better too and you'll be able to take pictures easier!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Awww, you're awesome too!!! Yeah, crazy to think that I've only had this knowledge for a year now. This time last year was when I really started to research my fish and learn! Look how far we've come now! Simply amazing, even in nonfishy stuff too!!
> 
> Good luck with your weather! Yeah guess I'll take our nine degree weather any day over yours! Yesterday it was up at sixty though lol, dropped overnight to nine, our high today is fifteen but we also have that negative twenty wind chill here too. its worse in the loading dock where I am because it makes a horrible wind tunnel and literally knocks the breath out of you!!
> 
> And for lights you ewant a screw in fluorescent (CFL) lowest than fifteen watts and preferably at 6,500 kelvin, 5,000 is okay too but the former is more effective and you'll see your boys better too and you'll be able to take pictures easier!


Our weather is supposed to get better by Thursday (25 whoot! Heat wave! :lol. Hate wind, absolutely hate it! Ever since I've gone to Wisconsin I've been able to stand cold...not the wind! Wind tunnels are the worst :-( I have that on the walk to and from my dorm at college.

I was wondering what wattage; thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, cold is fine but not the wind!

Yeah, I only know that because it says it on the inside of your hood. Most 5.5s are 15 watts and under, could be wrong though. Each hood has its own limit which will tell you on the inside generally, same with lamps and clamp on lamps and really anything. You just have to look ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well...not sure I got the right bulb or not. It's a 60 watt (equivalent of 14 watts) daylight bulb but it's only 800 lumens...so confused >.< that's the bulb I got though, and man is that thing bright! Wow! I've never realized that Merlin has a HUGE amount of purple iridescence in his tail, it's so lovely looking!

I did buy the plants (4 Anubias nana & 2 Java Fern) and the .5 gallon tank. Do you know what's the worst thing about this tank? It says it can be mounted on the wall...WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE?! I cannot see keeping a betta in such a small container as their living environment, I just can't. I'm definitely a person that believes in keeping a betta in one gallon or more. 

Going back to the plants...I don't have the patience to tie a plant to a round, smooth rock, much less six plants . So...if they grow into the gravel...so be it! I do have the round rocks near them/holding the Anubias in place. This shall be interesting to say the least! I did forget to grab Seachem though >.< I may put in one fake plant on Merlin's side since it looks so empty right now...I'll figure that out tomorrow.


Now for pictures!









The only shot that turned out in the cube since my hands were shaking so badly when I was doing this :-(. Both boys seemed quite intrigued by the cube, and they didn't really mind me spotlighting them or the camera as they explored.









Look at how bright it is now!!!









And how little cover poor Merlin has :-( (I did move his log so that it's actually shadowed inside.









We'll see how this goes!


More pictures!!!









You shall pay for that flash!









Lucky cuteness!









More Lucky cuteness!


I just found out that I've been using my Pet Perks phone number without actually getting any perks...apparently, I wasn't registered, even though AOW was there when I signed up for the card...I don't get it! Anyway, regardless, now I've got the Pet Perks set up and I'm updating it now.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Light!!!!!! Lol yeah looks like the right color. Can I see the box or tell me what brand it is? There should be a little scale on the box that says the kelvin rating, well normally it does, sometimes it doesn't. But it does look good. Most daylight bulbs are either 5,000 or 6,500k. 

Also...forgot to yell you that the ferns/anubias won't really attach to smooth rocks.....sorry >.< I didn't even think about that. They will however grow in the gravelas long as you keep the rhizome above the gravel line, the roots will be fine buried. And yeash, you can still have your silk in there until the plants grow up more ^-^


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Light!!!!!! Lol yeah looks like the right color. Can I see the box or tell me what brand it is? There should be a little scale on the box that says the kelvin rating, well normally it does, sometimes it doesn't. But it does look good. Most daylight bulbs are either 5,000 or 6,500k.
> 
> Also...forgot to yell you that the ferns/anubias won't really attach to smooth rocks.....sorry >.< I didn't even think about that. They will however grow in the gravelas long as you keep the rhizome above the gravel line, the roots will be fine buried. And yeash, you can still have your silk in there until the plants grow up more ^-^


I should have known better than smooth stones, but I had a dumb moment lol. I did find the scale and it is at 5000 K. 

Yeah, I think I'm going to put the silk plants back in for poor Merlin...Might put in one big one for Dragoon as well!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Awesome! Plants look healthy though! And they sort of attach to the smooth stone, they'll also just come off easy too lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Awesome! Plants look healthy though! And they sort of attach to the smooth stone, they'll also just come off easy too lol


Yeah, I don't see the stones being anything more than decoration lol.

Put one big silk plant on both Merlin & Dragoon's sides of the tank so they can seek out a bit of shade if they really want to. They both seem really happy about their new plants though, which makes me happy! :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

hooray! I'm glad they're enjoying that! Yeah, Java Fern and Anubias are both slow growers generally but they will fill in with time ^_^ I usually see a new leaf every two weeks or so on my established fern's. Although with my Anubias Nana Petite, it's around a month for one new leaf lol but it's also one of the smallest species of Anubias. The regular Nana's will grow faster than that normally


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> hooray! I'm glad they're enjoying that! Yeah, Java Fern and Anubias are both slow growers generally but they will fill in with time ^_^ I usually see a new leaf every two weeks or so on my established fern's. Although with my Anubias Nana Petite, it's around a month for one new leaf lol but it's also one of the smallest species of Anubias. The regular Nana's will grow faster than that normally


I'm a bit worried about the one Java Fern on Merlin's side since all the leaves (including the small one) have brown on them :-(. I'm hoping it will just start to perk up and thrive in its new environment.


----------



## lilnaugrim

That's normal, it will "melt" first before it grows in your water. It's the plants way of acclimating, and sometimes it happens more severely than other times, also depends on the kind of plant. Cryptocorynes are known to do it the most and the worst but they generally will come back.

You can pluck off the dead and dying leaves so that the plant will focus on making new leaves as well. If it's just a few little spots of brown, it will be fine for now. I pluck when the leaf is at least half dead or entirely dead.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> That's normal, it will "melt" first before it grows in your water. It's the plants way of acclimating, and sometimes it happens more severely than other times, also depends on the kind of plant. Cryptocorynes are known to do it the most and the worst but they generally will come back.
> 
> You can pluck off the dead and dying leaves so that the plant will focus on making new leaves as well. If it's just a few little spots of brown, it will be fine for now. I pluck when the leaf is at least half dead or entirely dead.


It's just a few spots on the one Java Fern at the moment, the other plants seem fine.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today has been a long, fun day!

First, Lucky has learned to go into his crate on two different commands, one that my mom uses, and my command, "Walk in". He's walked into his crate, by himself, twice now for me, and he walked in twice for my mom as well. Very proud of him :-D.

I'm loving the new plants (and bulb) in my tank, since it really brings out Merlin & Dragoon's colors (I can actually tell that Dragoon is a copper colored betta now :lol. The boys are enjoying the light now too...well...for the most part. Dragoon had a moment though:

BL1313: *wakes up and yawns, pets Lucky, and gets out of bed* Morning boys!
Merlin: *happy dance* You're awake! Good morning!
Dragoon: *happy dance* Yes! Feeding time! Good morning!
BL1313: *turns on the light* 
Merlin: *unfazed*
Dragoon: WHOA! The sun! *blinks* I can see again! Feed me!

Yeah, first thing in the morning when looking up expectantly for food doesn't work all that well :lol:. He'll learn!

Went to a friends' house today, and I got to try an alcohol called Kinky (I kid you not). My friend and I had a taste of it mixed with some Sprite-like soda. It was very good. It tasted like Grapefruit, and since she diluted it so much, I quite enjoyed it. We also played some games on my friends' Wii before we went to the humane society where I adopted Lucky from since they've been looking for a dog (unfortunately they didn't get the one they'd been hoping for in an earlier post that I made). They looked at two dogs, one was a hyper Black Lab mix that they didn't really click with, while the other was a Golden/Lab mix named Minnie that my one friend bonded with right away, the only thing that's causing them pause in possibly getting their parents to look is his age. He's 10. They all took it really hard when they had to put their last dog down, which is why they're still considering other places/dogs; I know my one friend really liked him though, and I know she wanted time to think about it (she's the one who will be mainly caring for the dog in the family). 

After visiting with my friends for most of the day, I went to the Fish Hatchery's pot luck. I got to visit with many of the older gentlemen who've greatly influenced my love of fish of all sorts (not just bettas), and many of them are like grandfathers to me. Not to mention I got to see my grandparents as well. 

The boys got a late dinner, and Lucky was ecstatic to see me, as was Renji since I've been gone most of the day. Looking forward to a relaxing night at home.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ahh yes, kinky, good vodka! I do prefer skyy though, I love their moscoto one. Probably because I can drink it straight up and almost taste like moscoto wine really, so not too hard on the pallet ^_^ 

I'm glad you guys like your light!!! I can absolutely never go back to incandescents or low kelvin cfl lol, love my daylights too much!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Ahh yes, kinky, good vodka! I do prefer skyy though, I love their moscoto one. Probably because I can drink it straight up and almost taste like moscoto wine really, so not too hard on the pallet ^_^
> 
> I'm glad you guys like your light!!! I can absolutely never go back to incandescents or low kelvin cfl lol, love my daylights too much!


I think I liked it due to how much soda my friend mixed with it. It was a tiny bit of Kinky with much more soda lol. 

I like it as well, and the boys really seem to be enjoying it, and the plants seem to be doing well (apart from that one oddball Java Fern >.<). It spooked my mom though, she was wondering if my tank light was on a timer lol, she didn't realize that I turned it on before I left, and the brightness of it made her think my room light was on.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh loll yeah. My room is always illuminated with....seven lights in total, not all are in hoods either lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh loll yeah. My room is always illuminated with....seven lights in total, not all are in hoods either lol


Wow! Lots of light! Granted...I'll be at that point one day, I'm sure. Especially with all the plans I have for tanks when I'm on my own/have a place of my own. Sooo many ideas for tanks, and not all of them involve bettas either.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Don't know what I did yesterday but I can barely type at the moment due to the pulled muscle/pinched nerve/whatever the heck this is! It's an annoying pain that I'm not appreciating and I'm fully intending to take a nap once I finish typing this up. 

Anyway, before I fully realized how much pain I was in, I got to see that both Merlin & Dragoon had bubble nests going (Dragoon's being the largest) which I'm very pleased to see, since neither of them have made any bubble nests recently. Very happy that they felt good enough to do those. 

Sadly, with this pain, I can't really play with Lucky, who absolutely loves playing tug-of-war, and he barked at me/bounced on me to the point that I was in tears from pain. Luckily, he's a "bully breed" and has a nanny dog side to him. Once I started crying, he's stopped, and is now laying down near my chair as I type, listening to my breathing, and sitting up and gazing at me in concern whenever I inhale sharply or take a deep breath.

Hoping after a nap I will be feeling better.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Awwww my cat Siberian is the same way lol. I hope your wrist feels better soon, I know all too well the annoyances and pains of wrist injuries.

Again im super happy the boys have nests and are enjoying themselves!!!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Feeling better after my nap and using a heating pad. I'm thinking Lucky and I just played too rough the other day while playing tug-of-war. Even though he was a bit rough today wanting to play, I can't help but be amazed how he's been the rest of today. He's very mature for a pup (we've been thinking that he's under a year or just approaching a year). He hasn't really tried playing again, instead, he's been very attentive, and he's expelled his energy outside. I'm just blown away by his level of dedication and attentiveness. I mean, he was focused on my breathing even, if I inhaled sharply or took a deeper breath from the pain, he was next to me in an instant. Very proud of him today, even after his little bit on shenanigans, his actions the rest of the day have really illustrated his great qualities :-D.

Merlin & Dragoon were also interesting to watch while I was trying to take my nap (getting comfortable was hard). Merlin was focused on me for quite some time, while Dragoon seemed to be fretting at first, going back and forth in the front of the tank (or maybe hoping I'd come over to see him). Eventually they both settled down and went about their business, but it was still interesting to see how their reactions were. 

Away from the topic of pain, I was contacted by a company about a possible internship near my area, and even though I would love to have a equine related internship, if I did happen to get this one, I think I'd go for it. I need an internship to graduate, and even though I want to eventually get into the equine field (and as much as it pains me to actually say/write it) I've felt that I don't really have the qualifications for a lot of the equine internships. I'm still going to apply to them (more the better) but we'll see what happens. I have a phone interview with the company on Monday, so I have time to do research on them and the job (crop scout intern). 

Also, I set up a Grandmother & Granddaughter day with my Grandma to go shopping, and whatever else she'd like to do. The only thing I'm not thrilled about is that she made it so that I, basically, have to come to her church. I am a Christian, but I'm just not a big church-goer. I just believe that God can hear me from wherever I'm at. I can't really get that point across to her (or my Grandpa for that matter). I'm thinking about going to the Fish Hatchery tomorrow to spend some time with my Grandpa as well.


----------



## BettaLover1313

LUCKY IS FINALLY CRATE TRAINED!!! :blueyay::greenyay::redyay: I told him to walk into his crate (no collar on) and he did! I'm so proud of him :-D.

I'm feeling better today, definitely just a pulled muscle, and not as painful today. I went to see my grandparents (didn't get to go to the fish hatchery though :-(), but I did get to eat lunch with them and visit with them. It's nice to spend time with them. The only down-side was they both pestered me on the church topic and getting my mom to come on Sunday. It's not that we're not Christians, we just aren't church-goers. We haven't been for several years now. My grandparents don't understand this though, and keep wanting us to go to their church (which we don't really like). Oh well, can't be helped :dunno:.

It's been interesting trying to adjust to the new light in the tank for me, as Dragoon now has three different colors (copper, green, and blue) based on how the light hits his scales, and Merlin has more purple iridescence than I ever gave him credit for, but the funny thing is, on his dorsal, he has a stripe of white (like under his chin) that gives off the purple iridescence as well that I never noticed before. It's fun to see these colors but also hard to get used to! I think the plants are going to be fine (including the one Java Fern), since I've noticed some root movement on the Java Ferns and the Anubias seem to be thriving! I'm very happy about the addition of the plants and wished I had added them sooner, as the boys really do seem much happier with them.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Very laid back day today. Didn't really do much, just read _Queste _ by Angie Sage, and have been on the computer looking at various sites, reading up on things, etc. 

Tomorrow will probably be more interesting of an update.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today wasn't a bad day at all! 


First off, I know I was up too early, through this Dragoon & Merlin moment (with a guest appearance by Lucky:

BL1313: *wakes up at 6:15* Wha? 
Lucky: *blinks and looks at cell phone* What is that? Why is it making noise? Turn it off!
BL1313: *Finally reaches phone and turns it off, getting out of bed*
Lucky: *promptly takes spot*
BL1313: *checks on fish* 
Merlin: *swimming around* Why is there a light on? Go back to sleep.
BL1313: Hey, Merlin...Where's Dragoon?
Merlin: Don't care *goes into log*
BL1313: *getting worried* Dragoon? Dragoon?! *tries peering around log and behind filter, after several seconds, finally catches glimpse of him almost upright in the water and still* DRAGOON?!
Dragoon: *adjusts position* Go away! It's too early!

lol, when my little glutton doesn't want to be awake it's too early :lol:\


Went to church with my grandparents, and though they did push the issue a bit, they weren't half as bad about as they could have been. I did go shopping with my grandmother, and once she started looking for things for herself (not just me) it became quite fun! I didn't find a new winter coat (my old one broke :-(). I am planning to go out tomorrow with AOW and see what I can find at Goodwill (thought I saw one jacket that might work, but it was out of my price range at the time). Overall, a good day!

I got to finally go see the horses today and help out with chores. Talked with the owner for awhile afterwards, and I asked IF I was around for the summer, if I could ride Jewel in the round pen. He said YES! :-D Though he did say it depended on if she was still around, as he would prefer to cut down the number of horses he has, and if has a chance to get two broke geldings, he'd trade Jewel, Peek-a-Boo, and Eljay for them. Poco is iffy at the moment, as he's once again lame. The owner wants to ride him once the ground's not so icy and see if he's really lame or not. If he is, he'll be leaving, as hay prices are high, and he can't feed a cripple, no matter how much he likes him, as he's said. I'll be sad to see any of them go, but I understand where the owner is coming from, as I think I've said before. 

Tomorrow is the phone interview, so I've got to prepare myself beforehand since I think I'd like this job, since it's close to home and something that I've been interested in before (Agronomy). 

Oh! And before I forget, I think I've found the source of why my filter now has a noisy hum. Uh-huh. Guess what critter has decided he likes drinking from my filter (since the cover fell off, behind the book cases at college, and I won't be able to get it till the end of this upcoming semester). Yep, you guessed it. Renji. I caught him on top of my hood happily drinking from my filter, paw on the one part that's always been finicky. So, now I know the reason behind that! I was driving myself nuts as to why it started humming more loudly. It used to be quiet! The hum's not too loud, but it's just annoying. 

Now onto some pictures! First, I have pictures of my aquarium rocks. I've noticed something...on them. I'm not sure if it's an algae or what. I'm hoping someone can help me out on this one:









You can sort of see it on the gray rock here, I didn't notice it until today, but I've been paying more attention to the plants than the rocks.









You can barely see on the rock here, but I think it might be the same stuff on the Anubias? Not sure :-?.









Not even sure if you can see it here on either rock, but here's a picture none-the-less.









Not sure if you can see it here either :-?. Any ideas on what it is if you can make it out from the pictures though?


And last, but most definitely not least, a picture of the tank since I added the two silk plants back in (one on either side).









Tank with the boys showing off for you ;-)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Looks like what I call Aquarium dust, it's just particles that like to settle on the gravel/rocks. Some of it is organic like fish poop broken down, you can suck it up with a turkey baster or gravel vac. It's harmless, it's in your gravel as well but you don't see it as often because it's small and the gravel is small, generally it sinks to the bottom but with the rock surfaces being so big, it's just 'fallen' onto the rocks and stayed there.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Looks like what I call Aquarium dust, it's just particles that like to settle on the gravel/rocks. Some of it is organic like fish poop broken down, you can suck it up with a turkey baster or gravel vac. It's harmless, it's in your gravel as well but you don't see it as often because it's small and the gravel is small, generally it sinks to the bottom but with the rock surfaces being so big, it's just 'fallen' onto the rocks and stayed there.


Good to know that it's nothing to worry about! Thanks for the help! :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

Had fun today with AOW! Went to Goodwill and picked up a nice, winter leather jacket (can't resist leather :-D). We also checked out a couple other places before walking around one of our local parks. Mainly we chatted and got caught up on what's been going on. 

Renji has gotten very bold in drinking from my filter :evil:. I caught him in the act and he didn't even flinch, merely sauntered off my tank an onto the floor like he owned the place. Merlin, to say the least, was ticked; flaring as he patrolled his side of the tank, making sure the furry intruder was gone. It was while he was doing this that I noticed his fins, particularly his anal fin, are looking much better, and not nearly as torn as before.

My interview went well, from what I can tell, so I'm hoping that I can get the job, since it'd be nice to stick around home for the summer and not have to worry about getting an apartment. Especially since the other position I was offered today is unpaid, but it'd be an internship. So I'm hoping the other one will work.


----------



## BettaLover1313

~Update for yesterday~

Yep, definitely need to find the top to my filter. Renji considers it his personal drinking fountain now :roll:. He doesn't care about the fish, he just wants the dang water! Argh! 

Anywho! Besides the lump on his side, and the small one that's started on his head, Dragoon also has a lump starting to form on his ventral that I spotted last night...really don't know what to think. His behavior still hasn't changed, but it's just worrying to see all these lumps forming/growing.

Merlin is doing well, though I think I need to add another fasting day into the week or else set up a feeding schedule of every so many days there is a fasting day. I'm thinking every 3 days, then a fasting day (though the boys will be bewildered). Does this seem reasonable? I'm just worried about Merlin since he has a big tummy by the time there's a fasting day, and then he has a massive poop, which I can imagine, can't be healthy/not easy on him.

Besides the boys and their problems, things have been going well so far, even today has been going pretty well, though I'll update on today later ;-).


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, twice a week is fine. My fish go two and a half days, sometimes three days without food so they should be just fine.

Does these new lumps also look white in color? Solid? Round in shape or seemingly random shape? Cysts, if it is that, can keep coming back even after the first one is gone. Same happens with humans, we get rid of one but two more might grow later. If a person is susceptible to cysts, they will be tat way there rest of their lives, I assume the same with fish.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, twice a week is fine. My fish go two and a half days, sometimes three days without food so they should be just fine.
> 
> Does these new lumps also look white in color? Solid? Round in shape or seemingly random shape? Cysts, if it is that, can keep coming back even after the first one is gone. Same happens with humans, we get rid of one but two more might grow later. If a person is susceptible to cysts, they will be tat way there rest of their lives, I assume the same with fish.


They're round, like how the one on his side started.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Been another good day, if not a bit boring, but sometimes that's good! Worked on a contest entry for DA and helped out the owner of the horses with chores.

Best part of the day was having tacos for dinner-YUM!


----------



## Aus

Can we swap days, please? Yours sounds so much less overheated and boring than mine, lol. 

Do you mean DA - deviantART? I'm a member over there.. used to be a lot more active, but I still drop by time to time. (if not, then oops, lol.. never mind). 

I miss the smell of horses. You'd think riding would be the thing.. but it's the smell of horses and hay-breath. Lucky you, being around them.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Aus said:


> Can we swap days, please? Yours sounds so much less overheated and boring than mine, lol.
> 
> Do you mean DA - deviantART? I'm a member over there.. used to be a lot more active, but I still drop by time to time. (if not, then oops, lol.. never mind).
> 
> I miss the smell of horses. You'd think riding would be the thing.. but it's the smell of horses and hay-breath. Lucky you, being around them.


My relaxing days are coming to an end (Sunday I return to college for the next semester). Sorry! I'll take my cold days lol, even the -50 ones that we had!

Yep! I meant deviantART Here's a link to my DA page <a href="http://generalwildfire.deviantart.com/">my username is GeneralWildfire on there</a>! I'd be very interested in checking out your page, since you've got amazing art! 

Oh, yes! I always miss the smell of them as well whenever I'm away. Riding and working with them, sure, but they just have such a pleasant smell to them.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I feel the same about cows, I grew up with them, they were my grandfather's but we lived on adjacent lands so they'd always come over to us for when we had old food to feed them, they loved it! And now that they're gone, I do miss the smell as well. I'm weird though, I love a lot of smells like gasoline and diesel. That's mostly because my dad worked around trucks a lot when I was a kid so he'd come home smelling like that so I associate the two things together. 

Gosh, I haven't updated my deviart in foooooorever! I was just talking to my friend about that today since she was doodling which got me into doodling lol. My DA is lilnaugrim as well if anyone wants to watch me, I'll watch you back ;-)


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> I feel the same about cows, I grew up with them, they were my grandfather's but we lived on adjacent lands so they'd always come over to us for when we had old food to feed them, they loved it! And now that they're gone, I do miss the smell as well. I'm weird though, I love a lot of smells like gasoline and diesel. That's mostly because my dad worked around trucks a lot when I was a kid so he'd come home smelling like that so I associate the two things together.
> 
> Gosh, I haven't updated my deviart in foooooorever! I was just talking to my friend about that today since she was doodling which got me into doodling lol. My DA is lilnaugrim as well if anyone wants to watch me, I'll watch you back ;-)


Love the smell of cows as well! Fond memories of a class at the college farm (except the one where the class and professor abandoned me to deal with all the mama cows that wanted their calves :shock. Pigs...meh. Not fond of their smell, but I do have fond memories of dealing with one of the boars for the same class that we worked with the cattle. 

I was trying to find your DA recently! I couldn't remember if your username was the same or not (plus I think I typed it in wrong )


----------



## lilnaugrim

BettaLover1313 said:


> Love the smell of cows as well! Fond memories of a class at the college farm (except the one where the class and professor abandoned me to deal with all the mama cows that wanted their calves :shock. Pigs...meh. Not fond of their smell, but I do have fond memories of dealing with one of the boars for the same class that we worked with the cattle.
> 
> I was trying to find your DA recently! I couldn't remember if your username was the same or not (plus I think I typed it in wrong )


I haven'tformally dealt with pigs so iI wouldn't know, just cows and horses ^_^ fun times!

And yeah, pretty much on any media that needs a username I'm lilnaugrim, it would be totally weird now a days to be known as something other than Lil or naugrim! Lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> I haven'tformally dealt with pigs so iI wouldn't know, just cows and horses ^_^ fun times!
> 
> And yeah, pretty much on any media that needs a username I'm lilnaugrim, it would be totally weird now a days to be known as something other than Lil or naugrim! Lol


Usually I'm GeneralWildfire, there's only a few (this one included) that I don't use that username. So it's very weird for me to put BL instead of GW as an abbreviation.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I've been musing a lot today, and I figured out that 1) I'm terrible at identifying fish (mistook Penguin Tetras for Cory Pandas >.<), 2) I'm going to be a crazy fish lady, & 3) I've got a lot to do tomorrow!

First, with my musings, I was thinking about future tank ideas, and I've decided on several tank ideas (one pond one lol)

-Betta sorority w/Cory pandas
-Cardinal Tetras with some other schooling fish
-1 Goldfish in a 10 or 20 gallon tank
-Koi Pond

So as you can see, that's three tank ideas and a pond. Not to mention I'd eventually like to get a 10 gallon so I can have 3-4 betta males. Yep! Crazy fish lady!

I got my hair cut today so I don't feel like a sheepdog anymore, which is always a plus! My hairdresser actually gave me some places to check out nearby for internships, so I'm doing that tomorrow along with hanging out with AOW again and seeing a movie.

Today was also a picture day for all the animals, so without further ado-pictures!

Lucky in the snow (I felt left out when HP & Quin did those )









Ah, snow, I love you!









*chomp*









Charge!!!









I'm going to get that camera!









Stay out of the way of the freight train!


Now for Merlin & Dragoon!









My bloodworm!









What?









You know I'm adorable!









I don't like this thing!









NO!









You want a cute picture of me hiding behind the Anubias & rock? *zip* Think again!


Last, but certainly not least, Renji!









It's too bright!









No pictures, please.









Oh fine, let me pose.









Here, my "I didn't just drink from your filter" face. :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh my gosh, I love Lucky and Renji! So cute!! :-D

Just a note on the goldfish, they need to have a minimum of 20 gallons per one, 30 gallons is better though and you could have two but it's a bare minimum and I would recommend two power filters for that tank if you did get it :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh my gosh, I love Lucky and Renji! So cute!! :-D
> 
> Just a note on the goldfish, they need to have a minimum of 20 gallons per one, 30 gallons is better though and you could have two but it's a bare minimum and I would recommend two power filters for that tank if you did get it :-D


I had a feeling 20 gallon was the minimum and not 10 gallon, too many sites with differing opinions (I know a bowl is not acceptable for them with how big they get)! Hmmm...two goldfish *dreamy eyed in imagining tanks again* I'll have to think about that whenever I can actually get as many tanks as I want lol. For now, it's just the boys and their 5.5 gallon!


----------



## Quinn

I love when you post Lucky pics. He has the damned cutest face. I always just want to plant a kiss on his big fat head. 

Renji is cute too, but I'm not feeling cats today since ours woke us up with an hour of yelling for no apparent reason :roll: 

I love them all but I'm definitely more of a dog person :lol:

EDIT: Oh right, and the fish. The fish look good too! haha


----------



## BettaLover1313

Quinn said:


> I love when you post Lucky pics. He has the damned cutest face. I always just want to plant a kiss on his big fat head.
> 
> Renji is cute too, but I'm not feeling cats today since ours woke us up with an hour of yelling for no apparent reason :roll:
> 
> I love them all but I'm definitely more of a dog person :lol:
> 
> EDIT: Oh right, and the fish. The fish look good too! haha


Thank you! He has a spot on his head that's just perfect for kissing him on (and a "hand print identification" spot on his shoulder :lol. 

Yeah, yelling cats is not fun. Renji does that early in the morning when he wants food and it drives us up the wall since he starts at around 3:30 in the morning or so :roll:.

Merlin & Dragoon thank you! lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

Yesterday was fun, though the snow was annoying, and AOW and I didn't get to see a movie, since the theater didn't open till late. 

Anywho, we did have fun hanging out and catching up, talking about our fish and we eventually went to Shopko before we eneded up at our LFS, both of us were sorely tempted by the fish there since there were Cardinal Tetras, snails (sooooo tempted...), plants and a couple good books on bettas (both recommended a gallon of water or more for bettas :-D). Speaking of bettas, they had five cute males in community tanks. There was a red VT with the tetras, one little guy with a black face, pink body, and white tail, a red betta (couldn't tell if he just had a torn tail or he was a feather tail), and then there was a blue CT with a black face, and a tiny little guy who was white with a black face, but he looked young. He was much smaller than the other ones. They also had a couple others in the usual cups, but their water was pristine, they had a small plant with them, and they looked in excellent health (which is why we love our LFS).

Other than that, pretty laid back day, I'll update on today later ;-).


----------



## BettaLover1313

Not much to report, finished watching Donna's season as the companion to the Doctor, and now I need to eat dinner and start taking down the boys' tank and getting them in their Kritter Keepers in preparation for returning to college tomorrow. I also need to grab my plant, but that will be tomorrow. Hopefully the roads will be clear by the time I leave after the 3-5 inches of snow that we got.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Donna!!! I love Donna! She's easily my favorite besides the Ponds :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Donna!!! I love Donna! She's easily my favorite besides the Ponds :-D


I think she's going to be my favorite companion, just loved her from get-go!


----------



## BettaLover1313

So...yesterday! Let's go back to then! :-D

First, took Lucky to Pet Smart, and I walked him over to where they have the bettas (;-)). I loved a cute little white DT male that was there, oh was he just calling to me! I resisted though. Mom and I picked up some dog food for Lucky and then went home, where I started to pack. Took about a good hour to pack and get things loaded up (forgot some stuff-including my phone charger <.<). It was very hard leaving my mom, Lucky, and Renji, particularly Lucky, who was sulking the entire time I was packing :-(. Had a brief scare in the bathroom, when Merlin was in his cup, since Renji decided to say hello :shock:. 

Speaking of Renji, I did get a couple pictures of the little booger drinking from my filter, and I know why my filter is messed up, since he likes using his paw to drink--sticking it into the filter and then licking the water from his paw :roll:.

The boys and I made it up to campus, and they are happily swimming about their tank while we watch _Return of the King_. We started the LOTR trilogy last night while playing the various games that I brought up. Before that, we ate dinner with our friend who came back from their semester in Germany, and we caught up a bit with her. She got a new betta (her old one died a week after she left for Germany :-(). I wish I could convince her to get a bigger tank, since it's one of those dual betta keepers, and it doesn't even hold a half gallon of water. Then again, her last fish lived for quite some time in a similar tank, so maybe this one will be fine as well :dunno:. I'm glad that she's back though, since she's so much fun to be around :-D.

Today, we're finishing the LOTR trilogy, and playing more games before we have to start our classes tomorrow. I'm very happy that I don't have to start work until Wednesday :blueyay:. Bad thing is I won't have any money until two weeks or so after that...

Anyway, looking forward to the first week of classes, and trying out some new things in the clay studio!


----------



## lilnaugrim

My god, I can't believe the semester is already here...well, Wendesday is our first day but still! Winter Break seemed to never end for me but at the same time completely flew by! Crazy!

I'm glad y'all made it back up to campus safe and sound ^_^ that's always a good thing lol. Can't wait to see the pics of Renji and the filter. Don't you have a filter cap for it? You've got a hood right? Thought you had an internal filter...if so, how the heck does he get in there?


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> My god, I can't believe the semester is already here...well, Wendesday is our first day but still! Winter Break seemed to never end for me but at the same time completely flew by! Crazy!
> 
> I'm glad y'all made it back up to campus safe and sound ^_^ that's always a good thing lol. Can't wait to see the pics of Renji and the filter. Don't you have a filter cap for it? You've got a hood right? Thought you had an internal filter...if so, how the heck does he get in there?


My filter cap fell behind the book shelves here at campus, and since I'm short/we have our book shelves set up weirdly, I can't/couldn't get it when I went home, so Renji decided it was his personal water fountain >.<


----------



## lilnaugrim

Gotcha, make sense. Well, better he drink from the fountain rather than the actual tank where he might be able to get at them and all lol. I don't trust my cats either but they know not to jump up on anything except my bed ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Gotcha, make sense. Well, better he drink from the fountain rather than the actual tank where he might be able to get at them and all lol. I don't trust my cats either but they know not to jump up on anything except my bed ^_^


True, I was happy he didn't take interest in my bettas, but he kept knocking my rag down that was controlling the flow, so it wouldn't be so intense.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Good first day of classes! I got to work out, go to the studio and glaze some pieces. Today was simply good :-D.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Awesome! We have a snowday for our first day back haha. Well I'm still here working actually >.< oh well! Glad you had a good day :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Awesome! We have a snowday for our first day back haha. Well I'm still here working actually >.< oh well! Glad you had a good day :-D


Thank you!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Wow! Time flew by this week, but I guess that's why they call it the blues (wait...dang it Pandora!) Back on track, I guess that's what happens when you're having fun!

Classes have been going well so far, they're not extremely difficult or easy, they offer enough of a challenge without making me feel stressed. Not to mention, I've found times to work-out AND go to the ceramics studio, which makes me very happy :-D.

College life has been going well (apart from this awful cold & wind we've been having :evil. I've been hanging out with my friends and roommate a lot this past week, and I'll be hanging out with them again tonight for a movie & game night. Saturday I intend to relax and play Assassin's Creed all day :twisted:. We finally got the heat fixed in our room today, and I'm basking in it right now after freezing outside while I walked from the far side of campus to my car (complete opposite side of campus) and let it run for a bit, since I haven't had any place to drive it to since I got back.

The betta boys have settled in well. Dragoon has a bubble nest going yet again, and Merlin is flaring more since I've missed several feedings this past week (been so busy :shock. He's been enjoying the attract attention he's been receiving though with people coming in and out of the room a lot and admiring him and Dragoon. Right now he's resting behind the heater on one of its suction cups while Dragoon is working on his bubble nest again. I've been monitoring their tank temp, and the temperature has gone down a bit again, but nothing too drastic. Just a couple degrees. I'm hoping that it'll go back up now that the heater's been fixed. I need to do a WC for them either before or after work today. I just feel better if they have a 1/2 WC every week, especially with the addition of the plants (next week I may be pulling off some of the partially dead stuff on the Java Ferns). 

I really miss my pets back home, particularly Lucky, since he was my own little heater at night since he slept in my bed next to me. Probably why I'm having trouble sleeping right now, but I'll adapt! 

I haven't forgotten about pictures of Renji on my tank or additional pictures, but I just haven't had the time. On Saturday I'll try to get them up before I go on a marathon of Assassin's Creed ;-).


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, love that song! Sounds like a good time so far, it's been pretty good so far here too so that's always great! And yes, this bitter cold needs to go! It's been around 5 degree's here on average, today we're supposed to get up to 17 though and we're all excited for that hahah. good times in New England!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> lol, love that song! Sounds like a good time so far, it's been pretty good so far here too so that's always great! And yes, this bitter cold needs to go! It's been around 5 degree's here on average, today we're supposed to get up to 17 though and we're all excited for that hahah. good times in New England!


Glad to hear things are going well for you as well ;-). Today's high is supposed to be 29 but I think it's only 3 with a nasty wind today. Yesterday wasn't bad, even though it was colder, but there was no wind! One thing I do not like about Wisconsin -.-'


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ugg, it was opposite for us yesterday, we had ALL the wind! And it was 3 degree's, today at least it's 5 degree's but the wind feels worse lol.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Ugg, it was opposite for us yesterday, we had ALL the wind! And it was 3 degree's, today at least it's 5 degree's but the wind feels worse lol.


We keep hoping it'll snow and that maybe the wind will stop with it (not holding our breath here). Speaking of the cold, I have to go back out into it to go to my last two classes T-T.


----------



## lilnaugrim

BettaLover1313 said:


> We keep hoping it'll snow and that maybe the wind will stop with it (not holding our breath here). Speaking of the cold, I have to go back out into it to go to my last two classes T-T.


We had snow on Wednesday, was supposed to be up to 13 inches but we only got around 6 where I am, not bad, but still made for a messy commute Tuesday night when it started. But even with the snow we still get horrible wind here, not fun!

Good luck with your last two classes, I'll be walking at 2 to get up to the Fine Arts Center to help people do their hair, we've got our annual Band Banquet tonight for the Marching band, it's our way of celebrating an awesome semester! So we get all fancy fancy and do the whole awards thing and all! It's a great time!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> We had snow on Wednesday, was supposed to be up to 13 inches but we only got around 6 where I am, not bad, but still made for a messy commute Tuesday night when it started. But even with the snow we still get horrible wind here, not fun!
> 
> Good luck with your last two classes, I'll be walking at 2 to get up to the Fine Arts Center to help people do their hair, we've got our annual Band Banquet tonight for the Marching band, it's our way of celebrating an awesome semester! So we get all fancy fancy and do the whole awards thing and all! It's a great time!


Oooh *shudders* wind and snow *shudders again*. 

I don't think they'll be too hard, as one we're getting a project...I think for the weekend, and the other should just be lecture today. Just the walking will be terrible :-(. Luckily, I have my MP3 player this time, so it will be more bearable (left it in my roommate's car last night).


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, wind+snow=not a happy lilnaugrim! lol Well unless I can stay inside, at home with the wood stove going, that I could do. But having to walk uphill across campus to buildings? Yeah no, not fun. It's going to be hilarious tonight with everyone in skimpy dresses too XD I'll be wearing tights so it won't be so bad lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

Whew! Busy few days! Mainly of marathons of movies, Sherlock, & today, Doctor Who! I haven't gotten to changing the boys' water  but they seem quite content. 

Other than that, Assassins' Creed and homework have been my other occupations/ways of being busy.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Snow day today, so my friends and I continued our Doctor Who marathon briefly (one friend had to go to Iowa for an interview). The only bad news today is that my room mate crashed her car, she's okay, but man, those roads are bad! I'm still laughing that our college wants us to resume school tomorrow with how the wind chills are supposed to be. 

Anywho! I'm procrastinating on my homework (printing off my resume and doing something for an entrepreneur class). I finally got around to doing the water change for the boys, who are much happier now that the gravel vac has been put away for the time being. I'm starting to consider getting snails, as it seems I have some algae starting on my barrier...just not sure what to do about that. I know snails have their own care regimens and I also don't want them to be eaten by Glutton 1 and Glutton 2 :-?. Still debating that one... 

Well, I should get to that homework! 

Wait! Sneaky kitty picture:


----------



## MysteryWafflez

My cat does that too -_-


----------



## BettaLover1313

MysteryWafflez said:


> My cat does that too -_-


Yeah, he knew I wasn't happy! :lol:


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Awww, lol, sneaky kitty but a cute kitty ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> Awww, lol, sneaky kitty but a cute kitty ^_^


Yes, very cute ;-). Though I could do without his innocent expression/his "what?" expression lol.


----------



## BettaLover1313

So...just saw the A Capella group, Home Free tonight and if you haven't heard of them, just click the link below, all that needs to be said, as they can speak for themselves ;-)

Youtube video
(By the way, that "instrumental part" is one guy, it confused me at first too, but it's just one of the group)

Anyway! The boys missed their dinner, which Merlin isn't very happy about that...neither is Dragoon...

Classes went well today, and I spent about 4 hours in the studio making pieces. I'm very excited that most of my earlier pieces will be coming out of the kiln tomorrow so I can start glazing for our Valentine's Day sale. Especially since we have an awesome red that one person just put out, and I can't wait to use it!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Now that I've come down from my excitement of seeing Home Free...a proper update!

I've started giving Merlin less food (Shhh! Don't tell him!) I've lowered his meals to 2 pellets/meal. Dragoon still gets 3/meal as he hasn't been having the problems Merlin's been having-constipation. Merlin's belly keeps getting VERY large, so I've added a fasting day every 3 days, and, as I said, I've cut down his meal portion. I'm hoping that between these two things, his constipation will happen less often. 

I'm still seriously considering getting a snail or two sometime in the nearish future. I think they'd help with what algae I've been getting and be good companions (hopefully not appetizers) to the boys. It'll be awhile yet before I can act on it though.

It's currently snowing, we briefly had a blizzard/white-out conditions, but now it's just regular snow with some of that lovely wind...Still half hoping one of my classes will be cancelled :-D. Probably not...


----------



## BettaLover1313

Tis been decided! Snails are going to be coming to my tank! Let me set the scene for you:

BL1313:*starts using the gravel vac* You boys are going to be grouchy today, since you don't get treats.
Merlin: :shock:
Dragoon: WHAAAAAT?!
BL1313: It's a fasting day, sorry boys.
Merlin & Dragoon: LIES! *glare at each other*
BL1313: *gets off stool gravel vacuuming done* Now let's go get *see algae on barrier* :shock2: WHEN DID IT SPREAD THAT FAR?!!!

So decision of snails was made for me by the tank. Hoping that Merlin & Dragoon will like their new companions and not eat them whenever I have the money/time to go and get them and whatever they will need (what would I put in the water to add calcium to it for them/what food do I need to feed them?)

Glad that the week's over with. Been a lot of drama with my room mate and a friend of hers (won't go into that). I've also been really busy in the studio preparing for our clay sale (as you've read). 

As stated above, I did do a WC today. Both of the boys are sulking though, since they didn't get any food/treats. I told them that they could have some tomorrow or Sunday. I REALLY want to pick up two-4 more plants so I could get rid of the silk ones, they are such pains now compared to the real ones. Oh! Even better! My Anubias' leaves have gotten bigger, which makes me so happy! The Java Fern's (particularly Merlin's) are still struggling a bit, but hey! Something's thriving at least!

I'm hoping to go home next weekend, but the forecast so far says snow :-(. We were also thinking of going to Dubuque, IA tomorrow, but I'm not certain we'll be able to with the winter storm that's supposed to be coming our way. We're currently under a Winter Storm Watch, but with our luck, it'd hit us while we were in Dubuque, and my car/tires aren't really made to handle bad snowy weather.

Hmmmm...we haven't had pictures or videos here in awhile...I'll have to do that sometime this weekend.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I don't suggest mystery's for the 5.5 since they poop a ton. I know I've got one in a 3 gallon and 5.5 but nerites would be a better option or ramshorn since they don't poop as much. Look up 'snail jello for newbs without great kitchens', you can feed that along with cucumbers/zucchinis weekly and or blanched carrots although mine fancy the raw cucumbers best. You can also get cuddlefish bones for birds, break it up and stick it behind something and it will continually leach out calcium for your snails if you didn't want to do the jello


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> I don't suggest mystery's for the 5.5 since they poop a ton. I know I've got one in a 3 gallon and 5.5 but nerites would be a better option or ramshorn since they don't poop as much. Look up 'snail jello for newbs without great kitchens', you can feed that along with cucumbers/zucchinis weekly and or blanched carrots although mine fancy the raw cucumbers best. You can also get cuddlefish bones for birds, break it up and stick it behind something and it will continually leach out calcium for your snails if you didn't want to do the jello


Awesome! Thank you very much, lil! I'll have to see what snails Pet Smart and my LFS have in snails, since the Wal-Mart here at college only has the Mystery and the less poop the better!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, my PetSmart carries Nerites from time to time now so you might be able to find some there ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, my PetSmart carries Nerites from time to time now so you might be able to find some there ^_^


I definitely like the Nerite after comparing the two snails (plus they are the easiest for me to get) :-D. However, snails may have to wait, as Dragoon has fin rot. I thought I noticed it earlier in the year, but disregarded it, but now I can see that he's definitely lost some length on his fins, particularly his dorsal, which looks so ragged at the moment along with his ventral fins. Treatment will be starting tomorrow. Going to do the recommended aq. salt treatment from the diseases and emergencies forum. I can't believe I ignored this this long from when I first noticed it :-(. One reason I think I question my sanity when I've said (still think) that I want a black betta. A dark copper is hard enough! But I love him!

Don't know pictures will happen, as I've got a lot to do this week, so we'll see!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, that's why pictures help out a ton with black fish, comparing fin lengths is what I did for Jarvis when I had him. I do it for Charlie and Hawkeye as well.

But yes, I love Nerites and wish they would live in my water >.> that, or my fish stop killing them lol. I think that's what happened last time, my fish just love to eat snail....blech!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, that's why pictures help out a ton with black fish, comparing fin lengths is what I did for Jarvis when I had him. I do it for Charlie and Hawkeye as well.
> 
> But yes, I love Nerites and wish they would live in my water >.> that, or my fish stop killing them lol. I think that's what happened last time, my fish just love to eat snail....blech!


I thought I saw his tail getting shorter, and his ventrals, I just assumed he was tearing up on the plastic stems of the silk plants, but then this morning, I noticed his dorsal, and I just wanted to cry! 

I feel like they'd do well in my tank so long as Gluttons 1 & 2 don't think they're appetizers!


----------



## BettaLover1313

I'm feeling a bit flustered, since I woke up this morning and saw that Merlin was pooping, and it was quite a large one, but what's got me flustered, is that once the massive part dropped off, there was still a string of white...How should I go about treating Merlin for internal parasites and Dragoon for fin rot?!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well Salts for Dragoon aren't going to help. AQ salt is best for sterilizing open wounds, fin rot is not an open wound but dead fin. So I would suggest frequent water changes and KanaPlex for both of them. The white stringy part may just be from stress of moving (yes it can effect them for a few weeks) or just a part of something he ate. Did they have any bloodworms recently of any variety?

KanaPlex, Epsom Salt and Frequent Water changes. Use 1 tsp/gal of Salt on the tank for both of them. The KanaPlex will help both of them as will the frequent water changes and Epsom will help Merlin. No worries about the plants, ES is often used in gardens as fertilizer so I expect your plants to look a little more perky after the ES 

If they have eaten bloodworms recently, that could just be what you are seeing, most of the time it's just the shell/outer casing of the worm that comes out much like sausage casing. They digest the blood and whatnot in the worm but the casing comes out and can look white-ish/clear and kind of stringy. So if that has happened than there is no need for Epsom Salt, just use KanaPlex and Frequent water changes for both of them.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Well Salts for Dragoon aren't going to help. AQ salt is best for sterilizing open wounds, fin rot is not an open wound but dead fin. So I would suggest frequent water changes and KanaPlex for both of them. The white stringy part may just be from stress of moving (yes it can effect them for a few weeks) or just a part of something he ate. Did they have any bloodworms recently of any variety?
> 
> KanaPlex, Epsom Salt and Frequent Water changes. Use 1 tsp/gal of Salt on the tank for both of them. The KanaPlex will help both of them as will the frequent water changes and Epsom will help Merlin. No worries about the plants, ES is often used in gardens as fertilizer so I expect your plants to look a little more perky after the ES
> 
> If they have eaten bloodworms recently, that could just be what you are seeing, most of the time it's just the shell/outer casing of the worm that comes out much like sausage casing. They digest the blood and whatnot in the worm but the casing comes out and can look white-ish/clear and kind of stringy. So if that has happened than there is no need for Epsom Salt, just use KanaPlex and Frequent water changes for both of them.


I, unfortunately don't have KanaPlex, just General API Cure as far as medicines go, well that and Melafix, but I know that's not a good medicine to use. I'm hoping it's just the move then that's still got Merlin stressed. No bloodworms recently, since I've been trying to get a good feeding schedule down for Merlin so that he's not so constipated on such a regular basis. His poop looked normal apart from the white bit that was still coming out , which is what has me worried.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Okay, I wouldn't worry about Merlin for now unless he continues to poo like that. Sometimes it's just normal as well, you know, not all our poop comes out looking normal either sometimes lol we get different colors, shapes and sizes depending on many things, mostly food, sometimes age, medications and environment. The same is with fish, granted it's a little easier since it's more or less a controlled environment and food is generally the same.

As for Dragoon, as I said, salts aren't going to help him. You can use General Cure with the frequent water changes and that should help. MelaFix is fine but doesn't do much, it's right along with AQ salt in this situation lol. There are situations where MelaFix can be useful but it's such a dulled down medication compared to the "real" meds like General Cure, KanaPlex and so on that it's just not worth the use you know? So anyway, that's what I'd do for your boys at least.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Okay, I wouldn't worry about Merlin for now unless he continues to poo like that. Sometimes it's just normal as well, you know, not all our poop comes out looking normal either sometimes lol we get different colors, shapes and sizes depending on many things, mostly food, sometimes age, medications and environment. The same is with fish, granted it's a little easier since it's more or less a controlled environment and food is generally the same.
> 
> As for Dragoon, as I said, salts aren't going to help him. You can use General Cure with the frequent water changes and that should help. MelaFix is fine but doesn't do much, it's right along with AQ salt in this situation lol. There are situations where MelaFix can be useful but it's such a dulled down medication compared to the "real" meds like General Cure, KanaPlex and so on that it's just not worth the use you know? So anyway, that's what I'd do for your boys at least.


All right, I'll just keep an eye on Merlin then and start treating Dragoon for his fin rot with the GeneralCure.

I do know that Melafix doesn't really work, but it was handy in a pinch when I was still new to the hobby, which is probably the only reason that I still have it. 

Thank you for all your help! :yourock:


----------



## lilnaugrim

BettaLover1313 said:


> All right, I'll just keep an eye on Merlin then and start treating Dragoon for his fin rot with the GeneralCure.
> 
> I do know that Melafix doesn't really work, but it was handy in a pinch when I was still new to the hobby, which is probably the only reason that I still have it.
> 
> Thank you for all your help! :yourock:


Lol yeah, I have both MelaFix and PimaFix lol, not sure why I still keep it but maybe it will come in handy one day :roll: and glad I could help ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

I do have one more question...according to the directions for General Cure, it says to let that stay in the water for 48 hours, then only change 25% of the water...should I just do full water changes or follow it's directions?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Follow its directions for now. The 25% should be enough. I mean, it's not like they are in 1 gallons so their water will stay cleaner longer. You can do a larger change before dosing though.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*tries to take nap but remembers all the stuff that I have to do*

I'm alive and so are the boys! Do not fret! I hope to do an update tonight on everything that's been going on between some class drama, the boys, and whatever else I can think of (if I'm awake enough to think)!


----------



## BettaLover1313

All right, so this week has been one roller coaster ride! Too many ups and downs for my liking! A group project went badly, and one of the members of the group was trying to make it sound like they did more work than they actually did :roll:, but luckily, I have evidence of how much they actually did :twisted:, which I submitted today in the self-evaluation/concerns. Then, there's been more issues with the one guy, including more tonight, but it's not worth talking about. The ups have been getting to see my friend from home today and learning that I made the Dean's List with my grades from last semester :-D.

Betta wise, the boys are doing well, they just got their second dose (re-read the directions several times to make sure I was doing the right thing). They will have one more dose of the General Cure API before I leave for the weekend. Does Dragoon need 100% WCs from then on out, and how many? I have my room mate and a friend willing to do the WCs while I'm gone, but I'd like to know how many they'd need to do or if they even need to do 100% WCs for Dragoon's fin rot.

Sorry, no pictures tonight :-(. I'm too worn out from being in the studio trying to get things finished/ready for next week's sale. Maybe tomorrow since I won't have as much homework/things to do after class.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I made Dean's list too!!! Congrats to us!!! woot woot lol

As for the boys, 100% isn't necessary. You can do anything 50% or less and he'll be fine. Twice or three times a week will be best but twice is very much fine. How's Merlin's poop been going?


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> I made Dean's list too!!! Congrats to us!!! woot woot lol
> 
> As for the boys, 100% isn't necessary. You can do anything 50% or less and he'll be fine. Twice or three times a week will be best but twice is very much fine. How's Merlin's poop been going?


Whoo! Way to go! 

Merlin has been doing well. I really haven't seen him poop, but that's probably a good thing, since his stomach isn't as large as it usually is by this time. Today is a fasting day for them, since it's been three days. So hoping it really was just stress!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Finally home!!! Oh! I love getting greeted by Lucky :-D. Renji actually showed that he missed me as well :-D.

Anyway! Here's a funny moment from me:

_In a meeting with a teacher_
BL1313: So I was thinking of doing my project on Thoroughbred breeding, basically looking at bloodlines and seeing if there's any similarities in how great horses are bred and their physical features as well. 
Professor: Oh!
BL1313: *worried* Or I could do something else... *like a betta shop, cafe...*
Professor: No, it's fine! I think this may be the potential for an undergraduate research project!
BL1313: Oh *:shock2:*

So, yeah, I possibly have an undergraduate research project & a new adviser (well...additional adviser...still have my other adviser too). 

Anywho! Merlin & Dragoon got their last dose of medicine, and all my room mate has to worry about is feeding them. Can't really say if Dragoon is looking any better. 

Plans for getting snails are on hold for now as my mortar came out of the kiln just fine, but my pestle blew apart (too thick). So I'm either going to buy a pestle and glaze the mortar to match it or I'll make a new, thinner, pestle and go through the firing process on that. Also, I think I want to get some more plants so that the snails can hide a bit more from the boys if they are too inquisitive. 

Actually, after looking at Wal-Mart, I think I'll just have to make a thinner pestle...The reason for wanting the mortar and pestle is for the snail jello, plus, it's cheaper just making my own instead of buying them. (Not to mention they don't seem to sell them separately -.-')

Enjoying my time at home, and looking forward to, hopefully, sleeping in tomorrow!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Busy day today, got my car in for an oil change/check up, and all seems good on that end. Then I went to help out with chores with the horses (got a couple pictures of Jewel which I'll post with the ones of the betta boys eventually). 

Been a kind of "blah" day due to the snow. Nothing terrible, snow wise, and the plows have been keeping up with the roads, so I'm hoping my travels tomorrow will go well. 

Otherwise, I've been enjoying my time at home and playing with Lucky and Renji!


----------



## BettaLover1313

There will be an update later tonight! Even if I must stay up! I intend to upload the promised pictures of Merlin & Dragoon as well as several others.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Okay...so "that night" didn't really work due to friends and just life in general! I would have posted on next Monday except the weather decided that I now have some free time before the Clay Club Sale *eye twitches*. 

I enjoyed my weekend at home, though driving back up to my dorm was hard, especially with my Phil Collins CD playing 6 SAD SONGS before it finally got to a happy one! I did get to see the horses this past weekend, which was nice to do. 

Let's see...this week has been really crazy. I had to go to Potosi for a class project and took a wrong turn on one of the roads (it went too different directions :shock. Luckily, I did make it to the meeting (though a little late) and we've started working on a brand name for the business and a setup for the space. On top of this, I've got two other projects including an individual project and a different group project. Also, preparing for this sale has been a nightmare, but I'm happy that it's finally going to be over with (at least by tomorrow). 

Animal wise, Lucky was a very trembly puppy every time we had to go anyplace this past weekend, and he made my mom and I feel terrible for sticking him in his crate. He hasn't trembled this badly since we first started putting him in there! I figured it's because he wanted to be with me. Renji was very welcoming this past weekend, actually crawling into my bed at one point (though Lucky sort of booted him off). Renji was so sweet though!

Fish wise, the betta boys are looking good. Dragoon has lost a lot of the black edging on his tail and fins. They're due for a WC today after getting one of Monday. They've been doing well, and Merlin actually seems to be a bit more "regulated" stomach wise, now that there's a fasting day every three days instead of once a week. In the pictures you'll see how gorgeous his tail is starting to look again after his "I like small holes" syndrome over the summer.

Well, that's about all from me, so without further ado, the pictures!

Lucky!!!








Yes?









Not important! Right?









I stole your seat 


Renji!!!








You know I'm handsome!









*squints* The sun is so bright...but so warm!!!









Of course I will pose for you!









Gotta look extra handsome! *meticulously cleans fur*

Dragoon!!!








RAWR!









I will shun you until I'm out of this cup!









Oh? You don't think I'm serious? *shows tail*









I'm not fooled, woman!









Please let me out now? I'm sure I've acclimated!









Fine, I will sulk now!


Merlin!!!








Ah! My old friend, the camera, let me pose! *in the background: Dragoon: Traitor!!!*









Oh hush up! Dragoon: :tease:









*bows* I'm faltered by all this attention!









Okay, now let me out of the cup!









Not quite what I had in mind...









*Sniffles* I used to be able to swim outside this thing...will it never end?









Well at least HE'S not out. So all is well with the world! :twisted:


----------



## BettaLover1313

WAH!!! Life! What happened to free time? For instance, cleaning a tank? I feel horrible that I didn't get the boys' second WC for the week in . Tomorrow I'm determined to do it! This week should be much better, time wise. I should actually have time to do things and not feel so scattered brained/exhausted. The exhaustion was ridiculous! I still have no idea why I've been so tired. There's no reason for it! I'm hoping I will sleep better this week.

This weekend I went to my room mate's house along with another friend. We wanted to go see Home Free again, but we didn't realize that they're tickets were sold out until we were almost ready to leave for the concert. To say the least, we were a bit upset, but we took it in stride, playing Uno (30th Anniversary Edition) instead. We also watched Star Trek and went Jeep shopping (my room mate loves Jeeps and needs a new one). We picked up one of her old, semi-reliable Jeeps from a mechanics and ended up running out of gas halfway to the nearest town. Luckily, a friend of her's was home and got us enough gas to get to the town. Both my friend and room mate loved my line of "Please tell me you're braking!" :lol:

While at my room mate's, we got to enjoy the company of her fluffy, ginger kitty, Cory. Granted, when I was playing with him today, he really scratched the bottom of my middle finger. Let me tell you, it's a pain in the butt to type right now with the bandage on my finger. I think I've had a typo in every word, or close to it!!! 

Upon getting back, Merlin decided to scare the crap out of me by first, sleeping/taking his sweet old time in waking up, and then ignoring me for a good five minutes! I thought something was wrong with him with how he was acting, but he's fine, as is Dragoon (who was much sweeter in coming to see me). 

Clay Sales went okay, we didn't sell as much as we were hoping, but luckily, we have one more clay sale at the end of the semester, so we're looking forward to that one, especially since we'll be handing the reins over to the older students who know what the heck they're doing with the outdoor sale! I did, however, buy an African Violet with pink flowers and stuck it in my "tie-dye" pot. It looks quite good in it right now. My room mate and I just put it in there along with her Hen and Chicks plant into one of her bowls. I'll have to get a picture of both of them tomorrow when I do a full WC on the tank. Dragoon doesn't quite know what to make of the new plants outside his tank :lol:.

I'm going to hit the hay, I'm still half-hoping for a snow day tomorrow, but I'm not holding my breath for it, even with the Winter Storm Warning. I'm assuming we'll still have class (REALLY hoping not though).


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol! We had a similar scare on our way to Syracuse two weekends ago where we were still 20-ish minutes out and the fuel light came on! We literally pulled up to the pump and ran out of gas! It was the most stressful end of a trip I've ever been on! lol but your line is hilarious, I could picture the whole thing XD


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Lol! We had a similar scare on our way to Syracuse two weekends ago where we were still 20-ish minutes out and the fuel light came on! We literally pulled up to the pump and ran out of gas! It was the most stressful end of a trip I've ever been on! lol but your line is hilarious, I could picture the whole thing XD


This is the second occasion a car has stopped mid-trip, though the first time we've run out of gas. At least you made it to the pump! :-D


----------



## lovee1795

I've had so many close calls with almost running out of gas. It's the most nerve wracking thing to ever go through. xD Ew, winter storm warning. I'm so sick of snow. We haven't had this much snow in Pennsylvania in quite a few years. We're a week behind in classes and all of our professors are scrambling to catch up with the information in class. Unless you're my bio professor, who just shrugs and says we should be staying on top of the reading and just moves right along.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lovee1795 said:


> I've had so many close calls with almost running out of gas. It's the most nerve wracking thing to ever go through. xD Ew, winter storm warning. I'm so sick of snow. We haven't had this much snow in Pennsylvania in quite a few years. We're a week behind in classes and all of our professors are scrambling to catch up with the information in class. Unless you're my bio professor, who just shrugs and says we should be staying on top of the reading and just moves right along.


I've, luckily, only got one paranoid teacher who absolutely "has" to stay on schedule :roll:. I'd wish he'd take the time to teach the material rather than worry about whether or not we're on schedule. 

Very sick of snow too! It needs to stop/Spring needs to hurry up!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Snow storm wasn't as bad as predicted, but I still really wish our campus/higher ups would take a "winter storm warning" more seriously. I worry not only about myself and other pedestrians, but the professors, faculty, and students who have to travel in it. Luckily, one of my professors had some common sense. Accounting professor not so much :roll:. Said professor is obsessed with his schedule not so much on the material-he's only focused one or two days on material and then it's a quiz, and about a week later an exam. It's quite frustrating.

Ranting aside, it's been a pretty decent day. Gave the boys a full WC and I think I've decided that once I have the funds, snails are going to be added to the tank ASAP. Algae is getting a little ridiculous! The boys seem to be doing well, though Dragoon is sulking since I destroyed his latest bubble nest.

I'm off to bed early tonight (though I will be waking up later, still dragging a bit. Not as much as last week though!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Yesterday was a good day for just about everyone. Boys are still doing well, and are active, though they're due for another 100% WC on Friday (which is still a ways off). I did find some Nerite snails at my local LFS in town, so I might be picking some up later this week, since the algae really is starting to bother me, and I can only clean off so much of it. So that will probably be something that happens later this week. 

School wise, things are going pretty well, though one teacher is obsessed with giving us multiple projects to do at once, but nothing too bad. I am a bit frustrated with a different teacher since I'm supposed to design some signage for a new business but I don't have a name for said business! It's really frustrating! 

Speaking of frustrating (though this fits more towards infuriating) my aunt asked my mom what I was planning to do after college, and she told her that I eventually wanted to run my own racehorse stable and my aunt said that my mom and I watched too much TV, it was an unrealistic dream, and that I should aim for something more practical :redmad:. Seriously? Way to kill dreams! I'm tired of making excuses for not going for dreams; I'm giving myself the best chance I can by learning about business, AND I fully intend to learn more about the care of horses (particularly racehorses). Hell! I possibly have an undergraduate research project on the topic of how racing ability is inherited in Thoroughbreds (Dean of Business liked the idea, now waiting for the Dean's decision on that matter *fingers crossed*). I've had too many people tell me (and my mom) that I/she/we can't. I'm tired of it, and I'm determined to prove them wrong.

Okay, now that that's done, let me put my soapbox away .

Moving on, I haven't had much time to go to the studio recently :-( but that's mainly due to the healing scratch on my finger from my room mate's cat (playing and he caught me with his claws). I'm hoping to maybe go in later today or tomorrow since I believe I will either have some finished pieces or else more to glaze. 

Probably the best part of yesterday, was getting to see _Monuments Men _ for our campus' Dollar Movie Night. 

I'm hoping to get some pictures later tonight of the African Violet and the multitude of plants now surrounding the tank along with some of Dragoon & Merlin of course ;-).


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Awws, the picture of Lucky curled up on the chair is so sweet. I really like the light/shadows on the first pic of Renji. And as always the boys and their antics, love 'em! 

As for your dream, I say go for it! If everyone listened to the people who said their dream was ridiculous, imagine all the things we wouldn't have in this world. And if other people out there can run a racehorse stable, who's to say it's out of your reach.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> Awws, the picture of Lucky curled up on the chair is so sweet. I really like the light/shadows on the first pic of Renji. And as always the boys and their antics, love 'em!
> 
> As for your dream, I say go for it! If everyone listened to the people who said their dream was ridiculous, imagine all the things we wouldn't have in this world. And if other people out there can run a racehorse stable, who's to say it's out of your reach.


Lucky is really cute when he's in the chair! I was very happy to catch Renji sitting on his scratching post like that, and that he stayed! 

Yep! I intend to go for it. It might take awhile, and I assume I'll have to do other things of course, but that's the big dream! Thank you for the kind words :-D.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Another lively day yesterday! Classes went well. Most of the action occurred later that evening when my room mate, two other friends of ours, and I all went to the "M" and climbed up the obnoxiously steep & icy hill/steps to check out the night view of the town. The best part was rolling down said hill afterwards...several times. We did lose a flashlight at one point, but we did find it! Well, that and my room mate's phone :lol:.

I've decided that I'm going to be picking up snails either today, tomorrow, or sometime this weekend. The algae is getting out of control (any tips on keeping it in control?) I'm going to try and scrub it off the barrier tomorrow since that's where the worst of it is, but it has spread to my plants (fake & real) and even to the walls of the tank :-(. I'm hoping to get the snails today from my LFS along with some cucumbers and whatever else they may need. I probably won't release them into the tank right away, I'll probably float them first for a day or two to let the boys get used to these new strangers.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Just a quick post: 

Nerite Snails are here! They are currently being eye-balled, and in the case of Merlin's, threatened. They seem quite content wandering around their current holding pens while the boys take a look at them and figure out what the heck they are and that they're not eatable!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Snail Update:

Since one of the snails decided that it wanted to escape from the cup, the snails are in the tank. The escapey snail is having a blast cleaning the algae up already, while the other one is chilling out on the bottom/cleaning the plants.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Good luck with your snails! I hope they fare better than mine! lol >.< I'm so terrible at keeping anything but pest snails alive....sigh...what kind/color did you decide on? I probably missed that in the mass of text lol.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Good luck with your snails! I hope they fare better than mine! lol >.< I'm so terrible at keeping anything but pest snails alive....sigh...what kind/color did you decide on? I probably missed that in the mass of text lol.


Nerite snails, and they both have a similarly colored shell, though I think they haven't been getting calcium since they have some green spots on them (not sure though, I have gotten some pictures already which I hope to post later). Nerite snails were the only ones she had, but they're quite cute! My room mate and I are already very fond of them!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Awesome! What kind are they? Like Tiger, Striped, Zorro, Olive, etc.?


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Awesome! What kind are they? Like Tiger, Striped, Zorro, Olive, etc.?


I think they're Olive, based on how their shells look.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Okay! I've never actually seen an Olive Nerite in person, all we have down here are Tigers and Horned ones which are two of my favorite anyway lol. Doesn't matter since I can't keep them alive >.>


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Okay! I've never actually seen an Olive Nerite in person, all we have down here are Tigers and Horned ones which are two of my favorite anyway lol. Doesn't matter since I can't keep them alive >.>


I think all the shop owner had was Olive Nerites, I definitely like the Tigers, but I'm just happy to have snails who are dealing with the algae!


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Be Prepared for Snail Pictures!*

Okay! Lots happened today including my only class today being cancelled :blueyay:. As you've noticed, I purchased snails today after picking up a zucchini and cucumber for them (though they seem quite happy with the algae right now). 

The initial reactions were quite funny, at least from Merlin, who first flared at his snail, then proceeded to circle the cup menacingly, and attacking it, and finally just leaving it alone. Dragoon just studied his, and he still likes looking at it, but otherwise he leaves his alone. Merlin is still trying to figure out what the heck they are by following his snail and by studying Dragoon's through the barrier...actually Dragoon's snail is his current obsession. 

As for names, one of my mine and my room mate's friend said that we are a Dr. Seus novel, since we have One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish (Merlin), Blue Fish (Dragoon's iridescence). Now we have Thing 1 (Merlin's snail) & Thing 2 (Dragoon's snail). 

Now for the snails & bettas!









Thing 2 floating in Dragoon's cup on his side.









Thing 1 attempting to flee from the great red shark!









Ba-dum!









Take it back! Flashy over there was bad enough, but this?! NO! I'm putting my fin down!









Humdeedeedeedum!









Thing 1: Is it safe?
Merlin: *circling* I shall get you!









Merlin: RAWR!
Thing 1: AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!









Random picture of the African Violet in its "Tie-Dye" pot.









My escapee, Thing 2 enjoying his new-found freedom by eating the algae.









OMNOMNOM









Couldn't let Thing 1 miss out on the fun, especially since Merlin wasn't paying attention to him/her anymore!









Thing 2 & Dragoon-he doesn't know what to make of his snail, he always just gives it such a unique look.









You can't see me!









Dragoon: What do we do with them?
Merlin: Destroy them!!!
Dragoon: :roll:









Merlin: What?
Dragoon: Just you...just you...









Overall view of the tank and the things around it.









Grumpy fish









FRUSTRATION!!!









Thing 1 happily cleaning the gravel. He/she doesn't seem to understand that the feast is on the barrier/plants.

So those are my new snails and how the boys...have...been...hang on...I need to see what Merlin is doing...I figured he was tormenting his snail and instead he was just checking out the new Java Fern growth on his plant. 

Room mate just came up with how we're going to do the little rhyme:

One Thing
Two Thing

Red Fish
Blue Fish 

:lol:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh wow, yeah they definitely need some calcium for sure! Poor snails! Do you know what you will use for a calcium source? I really want to try the snail jello thing I think I told you about, it sounds quite fascinating lol but I need a snail to do that for >.> maybe my old Ram would like it!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh wow, yeah they definitely need some calcium for sure! Poor snails! Do you know what you will use for a calcium source? I really want to try the snail jello thing I think I told you about, it sounds quite fascinating lol but I need a snail to do that for >.> maybe my old Ram would like it!


I am kind of sad that the owner of my LFS doesn't seem to have a calcium source for her snails, but otherwise they seem to have been well taken care of. 

I have zucchini and cucumbers at the moment for them to eat (haven't put them in yet though). I want to make the snail jello, but right now I don't have the kitchen to do it in (except for the basement of the dorm) but I would like to have that as a treat for them as well in the near future. I intend to cut up the cucumber and zucchini I bought for them and freeze some of it as well for later use. Might not be the best source of calcium, but at least they'll get it from something.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Quick little post:

Bit worried about Thing 1 since it hasn't moved since I left for class at 10:30 this morning, hoping that I'm just worrying over nothing.


----------



## lilnaugrim

You know how to check to see if the snail is alive?


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> You know how to check to see if the snail is alive?


Nope! Though I did do a WC and Thing 1 moved then, but now it went to staying still pretty quick :-?


----------



## lilnaugrim

BettaLover1313 said:


> Nope! Though I did do a WC and Thing 1 moved then, but now it went to staying still pretty quick :-?


Ah okay, well you have to take them out and hold them, tug lightly on their trap door and if you feel resistance then they are still alive, if you are able to pull him out of his shell basically then he's dead :-/ Also, if he is dead then there may be a pretty bad smell, just a warning.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Ah okay, well you have to take them out and hold them, tug lightly on their trap door and if you feel resistance then they are still alive, if you are able to pull him out of his shell basically then he's dead :-/ Also, if he is dead then there may be a pretty bad smell, just a warning.


The bad smell I have heard about, but good to know about the trap door!


----------



## lilnaugrim

BettaLover1313 said:


> The bad smell I have heard about, but good to know about the trap door!


Yup! Happy to help ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

Update for yesterday!

Snails seem to be doing well, though Thing 1 is moving a lot less than Thing 2. Not sure if this is just personality or what, but Thing 1 is still alive, though it keeps scaring me. Thing 2 on the other hand, is a beast who is effectively cleaning Dragoon's side of the tank (currently eating the algae on his log). I placed Thing 1 closer to some food since it hadn't really moved anywhere since early last night, and now it seems to be eating. This snail is going to give me a heart attack!

The boys are doing well, though I had to yell at Merlin who was thinking of taking a bite out of Thing 2 when it was cleaning the barrier near one of the small gaps. Merlin has quite a fascination with the snails. Dragoon is curious, but he doesn't really act on that curiosity apart from swimming closer to look at it and then leaving. Merlin likes getting a bit too close with his, which might explain Thing 1's behavior.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Quick Update:

Very perplexed as to where Thing 1 has disappeared to...do snails burrow?


----------



## lilnaugrim

BettaLover1313 said:


> Quick Update:
> 
> Very perplexed as to where Thing 1 has disappeared to...do snails burrow?


Nerites are not known for burrowing, have you looked outside of the tank or inside the filter? I don't remember which side they were on. But I know my Ramshorn will occasionally burrow as well so it is possible he's just roaming around looking for some microorganisms to munch on.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Nerites are not known for burrowing, have you looked outside of the tank or inside the filter? I don't remember which side they were on. But I know my Ramshorn will occasionally burrow as well so it is possible he's just roaming around looking for some microorganisms to munch on.


No sign of it outside the tank or in the filter, or on Dragoon's side, so I'm hoping it just burrowed under the gravel for food and will pop up again soon.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Good news! We found Thing 1! He is WAAAAAYYYYY to good at hiding! We found him hiding on a part of the tank that is very hard to see.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh! That's good ^_^


----------



## Quinn

Glad your snails are ok thus far! They can give you quite a scare with their antics


----------



## BettaLover1313

Wake up this morning to look and see where the snails are at, my room mate comments: "This is like an interesting game now isn't? Or a supped up version of I Spy." 

so both snails are fine, Thing 2 is in Dragoon's log, and Dragoon is actually fine with it, just chilling in the log with Thing 2.

Thing 1 is next to his favorite rock, while Merlin is happy that I finally moved his log back to where it should be and it just cruising.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Mwahahaha! More photos of snails :twisted:

First! Just an update, so far, Things 1 & 2 don't seem interested in the cucumbers that I've put in for them (I realize it could take awhile for them to find them too) but even when they were in the cups for a full WC on Friday, they weren't interested in the cucumbers. I'm hoping when I get to the zucchini slices that they'll show more interest in those, otherwise I may have to invest in some cuttlebone (does that change pH or anything in the water?)

Boys are doing well with their snails. Merlin now ignores his while Dragoon has developed a fondness for his (as seen in the following pictures). 

Today has been a pretty lax day, playing AC II and now listening/working on homework that's due Tuesday. It's a 4 part process so I figured that it'd be easiest to do part of it now. I'll probably be getting dinner soon though, since I haven't eaten since earlier this morning.

Now for the pictures!









Thing 1 showing some activity! :greenyay:









Mr. Sulky fins, since I wasn't paying attention to him.









Begging shamelessly for food.









I spy with my little eye...









GRRRR! Leave my snail alone scary camera!









I'm watching you! (Later, he was ready to flare at me when I was taking the pictures following this one).

Not even five minutes after this, another snail was somewhere that wasn't expected...









Look at how much Thing 2 has cleaned!!! :-D









Thing 1 hasn't been doing a bad job either!









Hum dee dee dee dum dee dee dee dum NOM!









Where is it?









nom nom nom nom nom









What are you doing?









Eh! It's not bugging me, and it's actually kind of cute (Thing 1: Aw! )


----------



## summersea

I love the interaction of your boys with the snails! Nero was my only boy to give a snail the stink eye but even he now completely ignores it. And you have to live the job the Nerite snails do on the algae! My tanks look so much better now and I am not always scrubbing the tank like crazy at every WC. Yay for snails!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, I wouldn't rely soley on cucumbers to provide calcium, they ideally need it in the water itself too. A cuddlebone piece shouldn't bother your pH too much but yes it will technically change the water since it is a calcium buffer meaning it will add calcium to where there is none or little. So I would go ahead and do that, it's super cheap for a little box of two, a dollar or something at wal-mart lol. That way there can be calcium in the water for their growth and they won't have to rely on the cukes so much.

Also Nerites are very difficult to get onto prepared or veggie foods, keep working with them in hopes to let them find it though. They definitely prefer algae of any sort over other foods so let them polish off the algae first before attempting cucumbers again, otherwise they will completely ignore them.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't rely soley on cucumbers to provide calcium, they ideally need it in the water itself too. A cuddlebone piece shouldn't bother your pH too much but yes it will technically change the water since it is a calcium buffer meaning it will add calcium to where there is none or little. So I would go ahead and do that, it's super cheap for a little box of two, a dollar or something at wal-mart lol. That way there can be calcium in the water for their growth and they won't have to rely on the cukes so much.
> 
> Also Nerites are very difficult to get onto prepared or veggie foods, keep working with them in hopes to let them find it though. They definitely prefer algae of any sort over other foods so let them polish off the algae first before attempting cucumbers again, otherwise they will completely ignore them.


Ah! Good to know! Seems like I'll be making a trip to Wal-Mart after classes tonight to get that cuddlebone for the tank, and maybe the cucumbers and zucchini will just be for the WCs that are still going on twice a week for the boys' fin rot.


----------



## BettaLover1313

summersea said:


> I love the interaction of your boys with the snails! Nero was my only boy to give a snail the stink eye but even he now completely ignores it. And you have to live the job the Nerite snails do on the algae! My tanks look so much better now and I am not always scrubbing the tank like crazy at every WC. Yay for snails!


Definitely yay for snails! They are life-savers! Though I could do without the heart attacks every time one disappears/finds a good hiding spot :shock:.


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol yeah, I've given up on trying to find my snails. My one large Ramshorn has been out and about quite recently but sometimes he likes to burrow or hide in the java moss but I generally don't worry about them. I mean, he was free so if he dies, he dies. Although I've had him for over seven months now so that would be kind of sad if he did go now! He's not the best at cleaning algae though XD


----------



## Quinn

Yeah I could never get my nerites to eat anything other than real algae, maybe one or two times they might snack on some algae wafer if it was super mushy and I put them like RIGHT at it, and they were hungry enough. Picky buggers though, compared to the Mystery and Rams who did nothing for my actual algae, but will eat anything else! Definitely second the cuttle bone though.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I have the cuttlebone! Now the question is how do I put it in the tank? Do I break it apart? Both sides of the tank? One side? So much confusion-granted that's been my entire day lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Just one little piece will do, yes break it. A piece around an inch or so will be fine.  Just throw it in, you can anchor it under something for now, it will eventually become waterlogged and just sink.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Just one little piece will do, yes break it. A piece around an inch or so will be fine.  Just throw it in, you can anchor it under something for now, it will eventually become waterlogged and just sink.


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## BettaLover1313

I'm finally done with my homework (hah! Only the stuff that's due tomorrow) for the night! Between meetings today, having work added onto my original part in a group project, and just the amount of homework I had has kept me busy. 

Today was supposed to be the day I changed the boys' water (and added the cuttlebone) but that didn't happen. WAY too much going on! Especially project wise! I have two different projects-one is a "Trash to Treasure" recycling project and the other is basically setting up a business, and my part of the project is designing the signs and any other sort of promotional items. It's exhausting, but I'm actually enjoying it now that I've got some designs going.

Thing 1 has become more active, though Thing 2 is still, to quote my roommate, "a beast". She's dubbed them "the brat" and "the beast". It kind of fit for awhile, since Thing 1 had a thing for hiding and Thing 2 was meticulously cleaning. 

The boys seem to have adjusted well to their snails; Dragoon has actually built his first bubble nest since their arrival, and Merlin is...well...Merlin! :lol: Speaking of Merlin, since I've started the fast every three days and only feeding him two pellets at meals instead of three, his bloating has become virtually non-existent, though he still has his moments, but it's not half as bad as it used to be.


----------



## lovee1795

I like reading your journal because you share my problems of being a busy college student, lol. There's so many days where I want to change Sparky's water and just can't get the time to do it. It's so frustrating.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lovee1795 said:


> I like reading your journal because you share my problems of being a busy college student, lol. There's so many days where I want to change Sparky's water and just can't get the time to do it. It's so frustrating.


I'm glad you enjoy reading it! It is very frustrating, and I try to put their needs first, but some days (like yesterday) I have too much schoolwork to get done and not enough time in my day for everything. I always feel so terrible when I don't do their WC's though...


----------



## BettaLover1313

Finally got around to the full WC today and got the cuttlebone in. Snails seem to have settled in quite nicely, especially Thing 1. Quite a change in its behavior since those first couple days. I can tell them apart when they're together by the fact that Thing 2 is larger than Thing 1. The boys have definitely adjusted to having them in their tank, and Dragoon definitely likes his. It's quite amusing to watch them.

Not much else to report on today. It's been less hectic than yesterday, but still hectic. I'm definitely looking forward to the weekend, though the weather had best cooperate since I want to go see my mom, Lucky, & Renji, along with a relative of mine that's supposed to come up.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Forgot to mention yesterday (typing before I start work) that I have an undergraduate research project on Thoroughbred genetics. Still waiting on the details, but I'm very excited!


----------



## summersea

Yay for thoroughbred genetics! As a biology teacher genetics is my favorite topic of the year. Since I have friends in the industry (tends to happen when you own horses and live in Lexington KY lol) I know genetics is never far from the minds of thoroughbred (or any breed really) breeders. Good luck with your research and keep us posted!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Thanks! I'm very excited about it!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Not sure how, but a memo seems to have gotten around my campus to just bombard students with homework/projects. This has been another long night of homework for me, and I'm actually putting some of it off just due to the fact that I want to sleep! Luckily, it doesn't seem like I'll have too much homework for tomorrow (though I do need to apply for scholarships ASAP). I'm also working on applying for more internships on top of that too. And to add to the stress, one of the vacuums I use decided that it had to overheat on the 4th Floor. I don't know why these things can't happen on the Ground, 1st, or even 2nd Floors, but they don't. It's always the top floor! I'm not even sure how the dang thing overheated! Nothing's different today than on any other day I've used it!

Calm! I'm calm. I swear! 

Anywho! Done with homework for the night, boys are fed, and the snails are contentedly munching on the algae. There's is always a game of I Spy every time I walk over to the tank though since one of them is always hidden/not in plain sight. I'm glad I put the cuttlebone in when I did since Thing 1's shell looks horrendous when I got an above view of it yesterday. Thing 2's is bad, but Thing 1's is worse with how eroded it is. 

Weather wise, it doesn't seem like it's going to cooperate with me. I've set a limit of 80% of snow for the weekend will decide if I go or not. So far it's at 50-60% :evil:. I really want to go home and see my dog and cat, not to mention my mom and my one uncle who's possibly coming up (depends on the weather for him too). Plus, I'd like to see the owner and the horses again as well, especially since I now have news to give him! Well...I'll probably tell him over the phone anyway, but we could discuss it in depth face-to-face. 

That's all my ramblings for the night. I will hopefully post tomorrow sometime!


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Flops on bed* too tired...will update tomorrow if I'm not feeling as exhausted as I am now.


----------



## BettaLover1313

It's Friday!!! :-D Yaaaaaay! I can go home! I'm so excited!!! I'll get to see everyone and I may get to go to a model train show nearby (sometimes they have Breyer models so my uncle is happy and I'm happy). I do like trains, just not as much as he does. I prefer the good old steam engines to the modern trains. It's a nice event for us to do together though along with train watching (gotten some nice pictures before of trains).

Anyway, got the curtains open in the room so the betta boys, snails, and plants will have some sunlight over this upcoming weekend. 

Yesterday was another hectic day. Too much going on in one day :|. Fun as some parts of it were, I was just worn out by the time I called it quits on the project stuff I still need to get done (hopefully by tonight) and then another project needs to be ready to go by Monday, and on Tuesday it sounds like another is starting and yeah...I'm project'd out. 

Good news from yesterday is that next week, I'll be meeting with my one professor and one or two science professors to discuss my Thoroughbred Genetics undergraduate research project. Still excited for that :-D. 

Well, the car's packed up and ready to go, all I have to do is get through my last two classes of the day!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Had a fun filled day today at the Model Train Show. Got a couple things from a NS winter cap, a Milk-Bone Freight Car, and a steam engine, along with one non-train item-a toy Altivo, the horse from _Eldorado_. I figured I wouldn't find that again if I tried, so I picked him up for a good deal. My uncle and I also went to the two antique stores in the same town and I picked up a Breyer model at one of them for a good deal. Overall, a good day. 

Now I'm just relaxing at home, enjoying the time I have left until I have to head back up to college. Looking forward to seeing the betta boys and snails, but not looking forward to all the school work that's going to resume :|.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Yesterday was fairly uneventful, just did laundry, and had a hard time leaving my home. Much as I enjoy college, I would love to be able to stay at home with my mom and pets. I will hopefully get to see them all again this upcoming Saturday when I take my two friends down to visit/see where I live. 

Today was stressful up until I presented my group project, then it was fine after that. Plus it helped that I got my homework done as well. Nothing to do tomorrow except study for a quiz :-D. Even though today was pretty busy, I'm actually quite relaxed, but that could be due to the fact that I worked out not too long ago!

Betta boys are doing well as are the snails. Speaking of Thing1 & 2, I'm going to have to get some algae wafers for them as they've cleaned up most of the algae in my tank apart from some that's still on the Anubias leaves. Both bettas are currently fascinated with Thing 1, who is on the barrier outside of the water. I will probably do a partial WC either today or tomorrow, leaning more towards tomorrow due to how low the water level is in my tank at the moment. 

Very excited about both my Java Fern since they have new leaves coming in :greenyay:. Also, I'm very impatient for the package AOW sent me since 1) I'm a college student, 2) Mail is awesome (unless it's bills) & 3) there is some awesome stuff in it (from what AOW's said/decided to tease me with). 

I'm looking forward to tomorrow, as I'll be walking with a friend (not sure where we're walking this time), and for the BINGO game later that night (called SPRINGO). Hoping the rest of the week goes well without any more projects being thrown my way as well (though I know I'm getting one at least).


----------



## BettaLover1313

I was going to do a WC for the boys today...but that changed as you'll read about the happenings below.

Anywho! Day started off fine, worked out, used the rowing machine that we have for the first time (great workout)! Got complimented on my part in a project, and things were just going so well!

Then I went to the parking lot to go to the store to get some items...that's where the trouble began. My car was plowed in (mind you it was already sitting on several inches of snow). I tried to get it out and ended up stuck, to summarize the story. The worst part? I had to be PULLED from the spot. Yep. PULLED!!! I normally wouldn't be upset about this except that the plows haven't been plowing the lots at all! All they do is plow a stupid path down the middle. WHOOP DE FRICKIN' DO!!! As I stated above, I was already sitting on snow from the first time it snowed this year, I kid you not. They have not once declared a snow emergency to even try and remove the snow from the lot. Insult to injury? They basically just pushed snow up against my room mate's Jeep. They aren't even caring if they possibly damage cars! Wait, I lied, that's not the best part. The best part is that they haven't even bothered plowing the large span of empty spots in our lot. Nope. They just leave the snow their too. Aren't they wonderful? (Heavy sarcasm).

All that aside, my room mate and I managed to have an enjoyable evening, getting the items we both needed from the store and my car is currently sitting in a different lot (where it hopefully won't get stuck). I hope to do the boys' WC tomorrow.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Finally got that WC done yesterday! Everyone definitely seems happier to have had it too, which makes me feel even worse for putting it off as long as I did :-(. 

Anyway! After having difficulties in both tanks with the now flourishing Java Fern, I think next week I'm going to do a full WC before Spring Break and rescape (I use this term loosely) my tank. I want to remove the two silk plants that are still in there (as I think Merlin is still catching his fins on the plastic stems), move the rocks around so that they are more in the center of the tank, giving both boys more room to swim near the bottom since they do like cruising around down their sometimes. Plus, Thing 2 can then get to the algae that's currently being blocked by a rock. I want to split the Java Fern since it has so many separate sprouts (particularly the one on Dragoon's side) and spread those around. I may move the anubias as well, but I haven't decided yet. 

With the WC, I used the removed water to water all the plants outside of the tank. My African Violet is really flourishing, much to my surprise, as is my Hen & Chicks plant. My room mate's Hen & Chicks isn't doing so well though :|. I gave it a bit of water, but I'm not sure it's going to help, but I figured, hey, extra nutrients can't hurt it right now! My room mate doesn't think the plant is rooted, since it's still loosely in the soil, but I think it may have started, but it's just not fully rooted. 

With all the new contests in the Contest section of the forum, I decided to get some more pictures of the boys (though I couldn't get a good one of Merlin flaring >.<). Merlin proved he was a camera hog in one of the shots.

Tomorrow I'll be heading home for the day with my room mate and friend, I'm showing them around my hometown as well as letting them meet Lucky & Renji (who they can't wait to meet). Other than that, not much else to report on the non-fish end of things. I've found one additional internship to apply for, and I need to call a different company to see if they offer internships, but otherwise that's it.


Picture time!

Merlin:








Hi! *waves fin*









I had lowered the camera, and he went to the back of the tank, as soon as I lifted it again, this happened :lol:









Can't believe how pale he looks here! :shock:









*happy wiggle* 









*MORE happy wiggle*


Dragoon:








You're not taking a picture me...!









Fine! One nice shot!









One is it!









Seriously, no more!









Take a hint...









*stink eye*









Do you want a picture of this side? Is that it?









We're done!


Thing 2 (Thing 1 was hiding behind the thermometer):








OMNOMNOM!

Actually, the snail picture reminds me that Thing 2 has longer antennae than Thing 1. It makes me wonder if Merlin did get a couple nips in at Thing 1. Also, Thing 1 decided to join Thing 2 on Dragoon's side the other day too, and he did not want to leave either :shock:. I did put him back, as Merlin's side still could use his cleaning expertise regardless of what he believes!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Poor boy, yeah Dragoon definitely has a cyst on that side :-/ nothing can be done for that at the moment and I just hope it doesn't grow so large it falls off. I forgot to tell you that I love your African Violet! So beautiful! Also, is the Hen and Chicks plant similar or same to the Mother of Thousand's plant? I'm too lazy to look it up XD


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Poor boy, yeah Dragoon definitely has a cyst on that side :-/ nothing can be done for that at the moment and I just hope it doesn't grow so large it falls off. I forgot to tell you that I love your African Violet! So beautiful! Also, is the Hen and Chicks plant similar or same to the Mother of Thousand's plant? I'm too lazy to look it up XD


Yeah, that's what I figured as well :-/. As long as it doesn't bother him, that's all that I'm concerned about (and it falling off :shock. I actually would have liked an African Violet with purple flowers (my grandmother has one like that) but now that it's really blooming, I've grown attached to it . I don't think they're the same, but they may be similar (quickly browsed photos).


----------



## BettaLover1313

This is going to be a short post since I'm worn out from the day!

Having a class cancelled today was awesome, since I got done with work earlier than usual. Plus, my room mate and a friend of ours all worked out together for about two hours. Afterwards, we also went to get Chinese. 

All in all, a good day. The boys are doing well. Merlin is currently flaring at Dragoon, who's not even paying attention to him :lol:. Snails are happily eating, Thing 1 is on the barrier...can't see Thing 2 from where I'm typing!

Very excited to go home tomorrow!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Went home yesterday for the day, and all in all, it went pretty well. My one friend annoyed me and my room mate a bit, but nothing too serious. They both loved Lucky & Renji, and I know they both loved the extra attention. I felt horrible when leaving though since I could tell Lucky was very confused. I kept reassuring him that I'd be back in less than a week for Spring Break. It didn't help reassure either of us :-(. He watched me leave from the front window, and he looked so dejected, it was heartbreaking! 

Speaking of Spring Break, I'm trying to figure out what to do with my tank...I know I can leave the boys alone for a week (starting to not like that option though-will explain, don't worry) but I'm worried about the snails. They've been cleaning up so much algae that I don't know if they'd have enough to last them a week, especially since the tank light wouldn't be on, which also makes me worried about my plants! I don't think we can leave our curtains open, so they wouldn't be getting the light they need. As for the boys, I'm worried about the lump on Dragoon's side. It hasn't fallen off, but yesterday, it looked like it had broken the skin open due to its size or else he rubbed against the barrier or the silk plant (all the more reason to get rid of it) and taken off his scales. I don't think I could handle leaving him alone over break. Pretty sure the tank and all its occupants are coming back with me looking this over. I don't want to stress them unnecessarily, but I don't want to come back to dead fish/snails/plants either. 

Going back to yesterday! We had fun going shopping at Kohl's (room mate had been looking for shoes for Career Fair coming up this week) with my mom. She did find an awesome buy, shoes that were originally priced for $55 she bought at $11 and we all got some great deals on nice tops for a fraction of their original prices. Later, we went to Buffalo Wild Wings and then spent time at my house for another hour before leaving. 

Back to Dragoon, I'm also worried since I've noticed that he's taken to resting against things more and more (caught him resting on the rag baffling the filter, and just recently resting on the log. I'm starting to get really worried about him...

On a happier note, Merlin is his usual self, while the snails keep cleaning away. I really do want to separate the Java Fern on Dragoon's side since it has so many different sets of roots and sprouts. I think it'd do fine with them separated.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Not much really happened today. Worked out with my room mate and went to the studio, and made some betta magnet prototypes. We'll see how those turn out. 

I've mainly been worried about Dragoon, since he's been resting a lot, and just a few minutes ago I had a heart attack, since I saw him lying on his side in his log. I'm hoping he'll be okay, but I really don't know what to do for him/if I can even do anything for him :-(.


----------



## lilnaugrim

:-( there really isn't much you can do for Dragoon except keep him comfy. Epsom salts won't help since I believe these cysts are more solid unlike Tumors which are generally either filled with fat or liquid of sorts...could totally be wrong about that. But either way, Epsom won't help, AQ salt isn't going to help, there really aren't any meds that would help and not stress him out :-( I'm sorry.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> :-( there really isn't much you can do for Dragoon except keep him comfy. Epsom salts won't help since I believe these cysts are more solid unlike Tumors which are generally either filled with fat or liquid of sorts...could totally be wrong about that. But either way, Epsom won't help, AQ salt isn't going to help, there really aren't any meds that would help and not stress him out :-( I'm sorry.


It's just hard seeing him so lethargic today :-(. I'm really hoping he just needs rest and isn't losing his strength. He has eaten both times today, but he swims around briefly and then goes into his log for long periods of time and just rests against either the sides or the bottom of it.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Could just be part of getting older as well, Remmy has been lounging around more as well lately as has Aero who generally is zooming all over the place. Both are over a year old now though. Just some thoughts.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Could just be part of getting older as well, Remmy has been lounging around more as well lately as has Aero who generally is zooming all over the place. Both are over a year old now though. Just some thoughts.


I've seen him sort of rest occasionally before, same with Merlin, but I've never seen him rest this much with such brief periods of leaving the log.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Good news! Dragoon seems to be mostly back to normal today. I've seen him resting a bit still, but not nearly as much as the past two days. He's been much more active like I've been used to seeing :-D. I'm assuming he was either in a bit of pain (who wouldn't be) or he is starting to feel the fact that he's a bit lopsided. Regardless, I'm happy that he doesn't seem to be as lethargic as yesterday.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Yesterday was an eventful day, especially with Dragoon.

Now, when he's resting, he's been very still, and he's always tilting to the side. I had to tap the side of the tank near him (which I don't like doing) several times before he woke up, glanced at me, and went right back to sleep.

A mini rant:

Some of you probably know that I was thinking of purchasing a betta. I was working on the figures when a friend came over and immediately said "Oh, it's you, you'll get the fish". Admittedly, I was strongly leaning towards buying the said fish (before I did any figuring on all the costs), but to have her say it the way she did, and then she insinuated that I wasn't the one making the decision but my mother! It's true, I did include her in the decision (her electric bill) but that doesn't mean she made the decision! Does it influence yes? Does how much I make/can afford influence, yes! To make things worse, I had to tell her several times, what I was intending-buying a 10 gallon, possibly new hood or lights/cover! Even my room mate was getting annoyed on my behalf. 
The worst part? She kept saying I should put down Dragoon! Now I know he's not exactly the prettiest fish to look at with his cyst, and yes, he has gotten a bit slower, but who wouldn't with that on their side? I imagine he gets tired with that weight on his side! Just because he was really lethargic two days ago she thinks he needs to be put down! Arggggh! 

End Mini Rant


Yeah, otherwise, yesterday was just another school day filled with classes and homework. Today should be more interesting!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Dragoon does not need to be put down unless he has literally given up on himself and you will know when that happens! I understand about the including your mom on the decision and I think that is very good of you! Don't let your 'friend' tell you otherwise!


----------



## summersea

I feel your pain. Most people don't understand the attachment we get to these fish or why we love having them. When Artie passed yesterday most of my friends and family just gave me a sympathetic look - and not because my fish passed but because I was so upset about it. That is why we have this forum...to be/meet with people who understand! And to rant when needed ;-)

Hope you have a better day today!


----------



## lovee1795

I understand how you feel! None of my friends here at college understand why I care so much when it comes to Sparky... "It's just a fish." Well, Sparky has as much of a personality as their hamsters and guinea pigs! And he doesn't smell as bad! d:


----------



## BettaLover1313

Thanks for your support everyone!:-D I just really needed to get it out of my system. I did tell my friend that I didn't appreciate their comments, and they did apologize. I am still a bit mad at them, but as long as they don't say those things again, we'll be fine.

Today was a LONG day. I was on campus from 9am to 7pm for classes and various interviews/meetings. There is lots of good news today though, and one piece of sad news.

We'll get the sad news out of the way-one of my professors passed away just this past Friday. So we now have a different professor who is basically "cleaning the slate". Basically, our professor wasn't very good at keeping grades and is letting us used the grades that we did have/like to use in substitution for some of her similar assignments. It's very weird to have a new professor mid-semester since we were used to the other one. Plus, it was quite a shock to see the professor's name in an all-campus e-mail saying that he had passed.

Now to the good news: I met with the two professors who are going to help me with the project and they are very interested in what I want to do. They did want to tweak it slightly to make it more feasible, but it's still what I wanted to do for the project. Plus, the project will start next fall. Also, I went to an interview with a crop consulting company and I'm really hoping that I can get the internship. It's near my home, I wouldn't be confined to an office, and I'd be doing one of the things I love in the agricultural field. Well-two things-agronomy & soils! 

Finally, even though I haven't really seen my betta boys since this morning, Dragoon is feeling better. He's built me a little bubble nest, which he hasn't been doing since Sunday. I'm glad that he's feeling well enough to do that. Merlin is his usual grumpy self, while the snails are still happily eating the algae in the tank. 

Overall, today's been a good day, even if a bit long, and now I'm going to peruse forum since I haven't had the chance to all day! :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aww :-( that's really sad to hear about the professor! I was sad enough when one of mine retired never mind passed away. I'm really sorry to hear that! But that's fantastic about your horse genetics project! That is going to be amazing, I'm sure work heavy but all the worth it!! :-D

Yay, happy Dragoon is still doing well still! ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yay, happy Dragoon is still doing well still! ^_^


Yep! I'm relieved! He had me really worried for a couple days there, but now he seems to be almost back to normal!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today was a good, fairly easy day. Not many things really happened apart from classes and work. 

Dragoon really seems to be more like himself, and Merlin is still his usual self.

Also, I need to find a way to convince Thing 1 to stay on Merlin's side. This is the second time I've found him on Dragoon's side. It's not that there's a lack of algae on Merlin's side. Thing 2 has shown no interest in climbing the barrier but then again, that could be do to me accidentally knocking him off the barrier several times . I really want Thing 1 to stay on Merlin's side though...goofy snail!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Got the boys and snails ready for traveling to my house tomorrow. They're currently in the one gallon critter carriers along with their plants. The best part? My room mate made a little container out of the box that held her coffee maker to make the transport of my bettas easier :-D.

Been a long, tiring day again, but a good day. Worked out with a friend, went to the Clay Club meeting, and did lots of homework and studying!

I know I wanted to say more...but I'm really tired! The only thing I have to ask is...what are the white spots on my Anubias plant? Are they snail eggs? Very confused as to what they are.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Everyone made it safe and sound back home (apart from maybe my Hen & Chicks plant :shock. Dragoon is very upset with me right now, as every time I approach the tank he flares at me. Merlin could care less about the move from how he acts. Nothing unusual with his behavior. Both boys ate this morning, and the snails are happily munching away at the algae that they have missed. 

I got an interesting surprise when I got home yesterday-Lucky wasn't in his crate! He somehow squeezed out of it. Later, when Mom and I went to get pizza, we saw him sitting in the window...he'd rammed the door off his crate. We took him to the vet this morning, and they say he just has a scrape on his head (so relieved). Now he has his small crate back out since we can no longer use the other one. 

After the vet visit, we went to Pet Smart where we got things for Lucky and Renji. I may go later this week to pick up some more Java Ferns for the tank as their tank looks bare without the silk plants. Lucky had a blast though! There were a lot of people there for the Adoption Days who were more than willing to pet him, and Lucky even got to meet a black Standard Poodle, the owner commenting that she thought Lucky was a well-built American Bulldog mix :-D. 

Here's hoping that when we go out for groceries that we don't have a puppy looking out the window again and that he doesn't hurt himself.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Dog broke out again, scraping his head more. Seems I'm going to be held hostage over my break/trying to re-train him to liking the crate. We're not even sure why he developed a dislike of it enough to do what he has done...


----------



## BettaLover1313

Okay, now that things have calmed down from yesterday and not all of my Spring Break will be spent at home (Lucky will be coming with me to some places though) I've got major plans for training Lucky not only to his crate/trying new things with his crate, like putting a blanket over it, but also training him to walk on the leash better, as I was planning. 

Some things I won't be able to do include getting surveys out to the surrounding areas for a class/potential future business and also getting to see the horses and their owner as much, along with being able to spend the night at AOW666's house (she'll be spending the night at mine instead, which is still nice). I wasn't/I'm still not mad at Lucky, it's just very perplexing as to what set him off and made him so frenzied that he'd hurt himself to escape the crate. I'm going to be reinforcing it with wire along the frame so it won't be so easy to bend out of shape in the future and as stated above, I'll be working with him in reminding him that the crate is a good place to be. A blanket may be thrown over it as well to help make him feel more secure. I'm just really hoping that when I go back to school he won't scrape his head/injure himself further. That's my biggest worry :-(.

What I will get to do is work on a making a cat scratching post/thing for Renji out of the wood that's downstairs in the basement with my grandfather. All I'll have to do is drive Lucky to and from my grandparent's house which shouldn't be too bad, especially since it's a short drive. 

The betta boys and snails are doing well, having settled in nicely. They're tank looks so bare without the silk plants, but I'm tired of them being in the tank and the plastic stems catching on Merlin, and possibly Dragoon's, fins. The only issue I'm having is with their filter, which is rattling to no end >.<. It's driving me up the wall at night since that's when it bothers me the most. I've tried adjusting it, and it just refuses to run silently. I'm hoping that when I take everything back up to college it'll be quiet again. Hopefully it won't get worse!

So, yeah, that's the news for the day, I probably won't update till Tuesday as AOW666 will be over.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I did get to see the owner and horses today since my mom could stay home and watch the dog while I went over there. It was nice to see the owner and horses, especially Jewel, who trotted over as soon as she saw me <3.


----------



## lilnaugrim

The white dots do look like snail eggs, I've never seen Nerite eggs before but it is possible; they won't hatch though. Well...they could but it is extremely rare for them to survive not in a Brackish environment at first but it is possible. These are regular Bladder Snail eggs for reference:


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> The white dots do look like snail eggs, I've never seen Nerite eggs before but it is possible; they won't hatch though. Well...they could but it is extremely rare for them to survive not in a Brackish environment at first but it is possible. These are regular Bladder Snail eggs for reference:


Ah! So they are eggs then! I guess that explains why Thing 1 is always so determined to cross the barrier to get to Thing 2 :lol:. Now I know their sexes at least. I don't think I'd mind more Nerites if they happen to survive, but I don't think they will as they were out of the water for some time...most of them anyway.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, as I said though; the chances of them hatching in non-brackish water are extremely slim to none.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Yep, which is just fine by me! I really don't need any more snails.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I meant to update yesterday, but then I got caught up in watching documentaries including Blackfish. 

Anyway, I had a blast with AOW666 Monday into Tuesday. We played Assassin's Creed and also got caught up. Unfortunately, I learned that her newest betta isn't doing too well, so I'm hoping he'll pull through for her. 

I've started crate training with Lucky, and so far, he's doing okay. He will go in and out of his crate, but he doesn't like it when I, or my mom are sitting near it. Unfortunately, as much as I'd like to wait for him to be as comfortable in it as possible, I need to speed things up a bit. I need to start getting him in the crate again and closing the door (not leaving). I need to show him that it's still a good place, even if the door is closed. May change up my strategy a bit today to get him used to the term "good place". So far we'd been using "crate time" and "walk in" as commands to go into the crate. Confusing as it may be, I'm sure he'll pick up on it pretty quick since he is quite a smart puppy. 

Merlin and Dragoon are doing well, and Thing 1 once again got over to Thing 2. As much as I hated separating them, I do need Thing 1 to stay on Merlin's side. I really don't need more snail eggs spotting that side, even if that is what I'm going to have after Thing 1's little venture over to Thing 2's side. I guess it does make me a bit happy though, since if they feel good enough to breed they must like their environment. Speaking of, I do believe I see a bit of healing on their shells, especially Thing 1's. It's not a lot, but it is nice to see some improvement.

With the crappy weather today, Lucky is going stir crazy, as he hasn't had his walk yet. Renji isn't exactly thrilled that the dog keeps trying to join him in his games. I keep getting heart attacks as well since Lucky is so big compared to the cat (had to break off mid-sentence to play with Lucky actually). 

That's all for today (so far) I'll either update later today or tomorrow.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Finishing off the day...

I decided to start a betta art thread in the Art section of the forum. I want to get more practice in not only drawing bettas, but also in using oil pastels and watercolors. I did one today:










Quite pleased with how the betta turned out (though I see some areas that need improvement) and how the coloring turned out. Background I want to facepalm on...I should have went with something more than just bubbles. At the time it seemed like a good idea since I wanted the betta to be the focal point. Should have gone with a different background though. 

Art aside, the betta boys and Things are doing good. They boys were fed a bit late, but they really didn't seem to mind. 

There is good news...Lucky is willing going into his crate and staying in it, and he isn't whining or shaking when the door is closed or when we tell him to go in :mrgreen:. Later this week the test will be in seeing if he'll be as calm when I (and my mom) leave the house for short periods of time). Gradually I'll increase it. However, tomorrow is just reinforcing that the door being closed isn't a bad thing. We started on that today, and he seems to be fine with it (he certainly wants his treats) but it's just nice to see him relaxing in his crate and seeing it as a good place again and not one of terror.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Wow! Been a busy past few days! I've really been focusing on training Lucky with his crate and walking manners. He's been doing really well so far. Today we took a little walk while he was in the crate and he seemed to be fine. Only Monday will tell (when Mom goes to work) if the training is helping or not. We still have to reinforce the crate as well so he can't get it out of it as easily. Training wise, Mom signed up Lucky for training classes starting in April, which is great, since Lucky needs something to do/work on more so than what he has at home. 

Also, my grandfather and I got the boards cut up for the kitty stand that I designed for Renji. We made some minor adjustments to the original design, but overall, it's the same. I'm hoping Renji will like it once we get it finished (whenever that will be). 

Along those same lines, I bought some fishing line to try and make some betta tubes for my boys as I think their logs have just about had it in their tank... Let's just say I'll probably end up purchasing some pre-made ones from users on here whenever I see a thread offering them again. My endeavors in that area didn't end well ^^". 

Let's see...what else...finally found some stainless steel bowls for Lucky's crate today when I went to Pet Supplies Plus. No other store had them, which was very surprising. Lucky enjoyed his time at PetSmart though, even his grooming. Definitely his favorite place next to home.

I really need to find a way to discourage Thing 1 from crossing the barrier. I know he has one Thing on his mind, but I'm getting a little tired of finding my two snails having a grand ol' time :roll:. 

We haven't had one of these in awhile:

BL1313: -.-' *adddressing Thing 1* You couldn't at least climb back over the barrier to get to your side?
Thing 1: OMNOMNOM
BL1313: *removes hood*
Dragoon: *eyeing BL1313 warily* Don't touch my nest!
BL1313: *reaches in* Move Dragoon!
Dragoon: GONE! *zips away*
Thing 1: *oblivious to being picked up and moved* NOMNOMNOM
Merlin: Put that THING back! I don't want it!!! :evil:
Dragoon: :shock: Look what you've DONE!!!
BL1313: I'm wearing bubblenest -.-"
Dragoon: Give it back! :evil: Do you know how long it took me to get it that size?! 
BL1313: Sorry, Dragoon. *leaves to wash off bubblenest*
Dragoon: You haven't given it back yet!!!


----------



## lovee1795

LOL. That's all.


----------



## Huffle Puffles

HAHAHA the story just made my day ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

Glad that you guys enjoyed the story! ^^


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol!!! "I'm wearing bubblenest"!!!! I do that all the time! lol :rofl: laughed so hard at that one! XD


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> lol!!! "I'm wearing bubblenest"!!!! I do that all the time! lol :rofl: laughed so hard at that one! XD


Glad you got a good laugh :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

Oh man...where do I start with today...let's just start from the beginning!

Training with Lucky seemed to be going well. I learned later, once I'd returned to Platteville, that he really does seem to have separation anxiety :-(. Mom had barely walked out the door and started locking it when she heard him whining. I'm really hoping that he'll be fine tomorrow when she goes to work, otherwise, we're going to have to figure something else out...like a dog-sitter...

Anywho! I packed up some things after walking/crate training Lucky more, and I had the boys in their Critter Carriers, but I had about an hour and a half before I was going to help out with chores with the horses, and they'd be sitting at home. So, I placed them in the sunlight...right next to where the cat usually rests. Now, now! Don't panic! Amazingly, the following pictures were taken. Prepare yourself for the cuteness!


















































































































































































































Best...picture...ever!








These are now my fishies. You cannot have them back!

Yeah...sorry. It's kind of late, still got a lot to type up...or at least I think I do...*frowns in thought then shrugs*. We'll see! Anyway! You have just witnessed the adorableness of Renji and the bettas. The best part? Renji and Dragoon were extremely fascinated with each other! It was so funny!

I got to see the horses today, and I had to catch Poco and Jewel for the owner so he could treat Poco's hooves, and so he could treat Jewel's eye (he thinks she got some dirt in it, since it was swollen shut yesterday). I also got a bit of horsehair from there as well since some was stuck on the gate and the owner just handed it to me. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it yet, but I shall use it for something!

When I got back to school with the boys, I did a terrible thing...I fell up the stairs (yes I said up, it can happen). Dragoon's tank took the brunt of the fall, half of his water (about 1/2 a gallon) spilling onto the stairwell, and Merlin's tapped it, from what I could tell. I got to my room in the dorm, and checked them over, and though Dragoon was a stressed, everyone seemed fine otherwise. My room mate and I went to unloading the rest of my stuff from my car, which was parked quite far away. On the last trip, I went alone since there were only two things left in the car. When I got back, Merlin was in his cup and my room mate said that she had noticed that the floor was wet near his tank and she placed paper towels underneath his and Dragoon's tank. Within seconds the towel under Merlin's was wet, so she quickly put him and Thing 1 into his cup, then she found the crack-right on the corner of his tank, and tilted it so my plants in Merlin's tank would still have water. To say the least, Merlin's Critter Carrier bit the dust. The corner was badly damaged from my fall on the stairs. 

Right now the boys and snails are in their tank swimming around. From what I've seen, everyone is all right. Dragoon seems less stressed now, and I've left the light off in their tank. I figured that they've had enough excitement for one day. I still can't believe I fell up the stairs, especially since I'm always extra-careful when I'm carrying the boys up them. I just hope that everyone really is all right and that other problems won't develop from this.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Good news: Dragoon is doing well. He's happily swimming about his tank right along with Merlin. All seems good this morning!


----------



## lovee1795

I'm glad the boys are okay! I have to carry Sparky up three flights of stairs to get to my dorm so I know how you feel with having to be extra careful, lol.


----------



## summersea

Glad to hear Dragoon has perked back up! I love your pics with Renji and the boys!!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Woo! Just got done with an hour workout with a friend. Quite fun today since we were both really motivated to work out, which is always a plus!

Today went very well for the first day back from Spring Break. Classes were at their usual level of difficulties (evil Accounting -.-). Work wasn't too bad today, everyone is more tolerant of the droning of the vacuum after their Spring Break, thank goodness! I can only take so many doors slamming before I start to get a little annoyed. 

The boys are doing well. I was a bit worried about Merlin for a bit when I thought I saw something hanging off of him. Whatever it was, it was gone when I got back from my classes. Dragoon is definitely fine since he's flared at me and also made quite a lovely bubble nest. Both boys have eaten all their food, and the snails have also been eating away at the remaining algae and anything else they've been finding.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I forgot how hectic things are at college after a week off >.<

Anywho! Back at home, Lucky is still trying to get out of his crate, but he's been failing since my mom and the owner of the horses reinforced the crate with wire again. We're just hoping he'll pick up on the fact that he can't break out anymore and will stop trying. (He's lost a lot of hair on his muzzle from trying these past couple days). Lucky's a smart puppy, so I'm hoping he'll stop, otherwise, my mom is going to ask the vet what she can do to help him stay calm while she's at work. 

The betta boys are doing great. Both actually blew bubble nests/continued building their bubble nests. Merlin didn't keep up with his, but it was still nice to see him build one again, even if it was a half-hearted attempt. Dragoon is diligently making his even as I'm typing :lol:. The Things are doing well too.

As for me, I've been pretty busy. I'm trying to contact a company to see where my application is at in the process of hiring...so far, no response to my phone call from yesterday. I'll have to try again Friday sometime. Also, I'm signed up to help out with the collegiate FFA tomorrow for our Career Development Events that we're hosting, but there's just one small problem...I don't know where we're meeting. I know the time, just not the place. I'm hoping the officers, one of our advisers, or the committee send out an email, but all else fails, I'll probably email one of the advisers and ask where we're meeting. I've always felt bad that I haven't been as active in collegiate FFA as I was in high school, so I do look forward to helping out at events like this. 

School wise, not too much homework, but enough to keep me busy. Speaking of school, I need to get to class!


----------



## lovee1795

Ohhh, a fellow FFA member! I was really active in high school, I have so many awards on my wall it's not funny. d: I'm the vice president of our collegiate chapter here, but it was just started last year so we're still building our program. I miss high school FFA terribly though, collegiate just isn't as fun, lol.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lovee1795 said:


> Ohhh, a fellow FFA member! I was really active in high school, I have so many awards on my wall it's not funny. d: I'm the vice president of our collegiate chapter here, but it was just started last year so we're still building our program. I miss high school FFA terribly though, collegiate just isn't as fun, lol.


Yay! A fellow FFA member! Yeah, I loved high school FFA. I was very active and earned many awards as well. I agree that collegiate isn't as fun, but I still love being in it and getting to participate, though I really wish our secretary would send out emails sooner than 2 hours before a meeting -.-'


----------



## lovee1795

Oh yeah, I love being able to be in the FFA, but I miss the state/national conventions and the CDEs, lol. Yeah... Our secretary has no previous knowledge of the FFA, which is great and all, but it's kind of frustrating sometimes when she screws up terminology in our e-mails. I know it's not her fault, but it makes me want to strangle her. d:


----------



## BettaLover1313

lovee1795 said:


> Oh yeah, I love being able to be in the FFA, but I miss the state/national conventions and the CDEs, lol. Yeah... Our secretary has no previous knowledge of the FFA, which is great and all, but it's kind of frustrating sometimes when she screws up terminology in our e-mails. I know it's not her fault, but it makes me want to strangle her. d:


Yes! Definitely miss the conventions and getting to participate in CDEs (not just set them up). It's been a regular occurrence with our secretary, but it's annoying/sometimes hard to adjust my schedule, especially when I have homework, to fit in the meeting when I wasn't planning on it. Yesterday I had to since I needed to know where we were meeting at/which CDE on campus I was helping out with.


----------



## lovee1795

I understand, my schedule is crazy, haha. Fitting in meetings is hard. Today I'm giving a presentation about our club to some potential incoming freshmen to try to get them to join next year, should be interesting. lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

lovee1795 said:


> I understand, my schedule is crazy, haha. Fitting in meetings is hard. Today I'm giving a presentation about our club to some potential incoming freshmen to try to get them to join next year, should be interesting. lol


That's another thing I miss is talking to new students. I don't think our chapter really does that apart from our big CDE day.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Phew! What a busy week! Very happy that it's over and done with!

CDE's went well, especially the Dairy CDE that I was helping out with. Things went very smoothly and we actually got done earlier than planned, much to the high school students' delight. That was another crazy day for me since I didn't have a lot of time to do anything other than school and work.

Let's see...what else...Clay Club meeting went well this week, had a couple new members join up, which is always nice. I got my little project ready for a glaze firing, and they looked good. Hoping they'll look better once fired :-D.

Betta boys are doing well, though Dragoon is a bit annoyed that he now has two snails on his side. Thing 1 & Thing 2 decided to have some "fun" and I've given up trying to keep the two apart constantly. I'll only separate them when I do water changes. Both Merlin & Dragoon are enjoying the fact that they just have live plants now instead of some fake ones mixed in. Dragoon especially, who loves squeezing past the Anubias at the front of the tank. 

Now I'm working on getting another watercolor done for a member on here (can't believe how long it's taken me to do). So I'll probably post that today or tomorrow.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Had a fun day yesterday with my room mate and a couple friends. We discussed many various topics and had a lot of fun watching Easy A and then converting my room mate into a Doctor Who fan :-D.

Ugh! Lucky has been a terror at home! He kept escaping his crate and making himself look like he was in a fight, so Mom stopped putting him in the crate. He's been doing okay, so far. 

Right now a different friend and I are working on homework (I finished mine). I'm very excited, since later, I can share my little betta project with you, since they will be finished .

Anyway, off to peruse the forum!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Wow! The last couple days have been insane!

First, my friend got my room mate into watching Doctor Who, which I'm fairly certain we've watched Matt's first season for the past couple days. This has distracted me greatly since these episodes are all new to me (just got through with David's seasons). 

Plus, on Sunday, some of our friends got drunk before Monday and decided it'd be fun to hide our keys (luckily they were in the room). To say the least, most of them have been banned from the room for an indefinite period since we have one rule in our room-only mess with the items in the designated fiddle item bowl...we have strange friends...

Also, I found that I had miscalculated the amount in my checking account, so I had an embarrassing trip to Wal-Mart. Luckily, I have my debit card set up so that it won't withdraw from my account if I don't have the funds. Still embarrassing though. I haven't done something like that in a long time. 

Now for happier things! I changed most of the water in the boys' (and girl) tank on Sunday. Both boys are quite happy to be back at the dorm, which amuses me greatly when I consider how much Merlin used to despise the dorm room. I got to see the distinguished lecturers today on campus (plus I had a class cancelled). The lecturers were the authors of the book, _Picking Cotton_. I'd write their names, but I'm afraid I'd type the wrong ones. Faces I can identify easily, names...not so much .

I finally got pictures of the project I said I would show you sooner than this, but here they are...betta magnets!!!



























Now for shameless self promotion ^^;

I will probably make a topic later to see if there is an interest in people here buying these (not till next school year though). This way I could have an idea of interest and prices people would be willing to pay. So if you'd be interested check out the Betta Art portion of the site for the topic .

I don't think I'll be posting later, as I still have classes to register in for next semester as well as work and homework...and more Doctor Who ;-).


----------



## BettaLover1313

*One Year With a Spunky, Little Red Fish*

Let's go back a year...shall we? Back to when a spunky, red betta's life was changed...

_Boredom is not something I'm familiar with. I was starting to understand why some of my neighbors were listless in their cups. I'm not ready for that yet! I mean, come on! Someone flare back at me please! Let me prove that I'm the top betta here! Bah! Bunch of fools the lot of you!

I sulked. This just wasn't fair. I mean really. How am I supposed to show that I'm top betta if no one will flare at me. I settled on the bottom of my cup. This was a conundrum. What was with these guys anyway? How could they just sit like this all day?! RAHHHHHH!!! 

I shot up off the bottom, moving my body back and forth aggressively. This was an outrage!!! I refused to be like these pathetic creatures! I mean look at them they're...what is that thing coming near my cup? Is that a hand? Is it feeding time? That can't be riiiiiggggghhhht!!!

I find myself being lifted up in my container and I come face to face with a human. Well, if they think I'm a cute little fish, they've got another thing coming! I'm a betta!

I glare at this strange human. What the heck?! How would they like it if I lifted their home up and peered in? No decency! 

This human makes some strange noises. Perhaps a regular betta would be intimidated, but I'm merely ticked off. I want to be put down. This isn't exactly the most stable position to be in! No? Seriously?! Ugh!!! I shall resign myself to this torment...

Trying to figure out humans isn't worth my time. It takes several minutes for this human to grab some things off the shelf across from where the other bettas reside in their containers. It's where I used to reside. What is going on? I've seen a few bettas picked up like this, but they never returned. Perhaps I should be a little frightened? Nah! No other bettas are as fearless as me! Eventually, my container gets set down, only to be picked up by a different human before they place me and my container in a strange, white thing! Absurd! How am I supposed to flare at these people if they won't let me see them?! I shall flare anyway! My spirit will not be broken!

I feel my container moving again, but no shadows indicate a human hand. This is truly infuriating!!! Humans are cowards!!! I hear something "thud" and then next thing I know, the human that grabbed me is looking at me again, and murmurs some gibberish, "Hey, betta! You're quite spunky! You're going to need a name...something to fit that attitude of yours!" As I said, gibberish! I speak betta, not human!

The human sets down my container and pulls out something and inserts it into the monstrosity that we're in and a horrendous noise fills the place! I don't show any fear. Not now! I've come too far! All the while, this human is still speaking strange things, "Maybe I should call you Hoodoo or Voodoo? Hmmm...maybe I've been listening to too much CCR!" 

This endless garble goes on the entire time I'm in this strange place, and I hate the noise! Ugh! I cant even describe how horrible it is! Not to mention the motion of this place! It reminds me of a time before I ended up in that place with the other betttas.

Thankfully, it ends quite soon, but then I'm picked up again! What is this nonsense?! Why can't I just be left alone?! AND FOR CRYING OUT LOUD QUIT TALKING TO ME!!!

Endless garble, like I said, came from this human! I think it's a female...can't really tell. I keep glaring at her (I'm assuming it's a her), just to let her know my displeasure at all that's been going on. 

After a bit of movement, I get set down in my container again. Stable surface how I've missed you! The female leaves, but she keeps coming back in, and I've been set next to a different container (I assume it's a container). I'm not sure what she has in mind, but I don't like it already!

Finally, she stops all the activity around me...or so I thought. She picks up my container again! WHYYYYYY?!!! I get set down, and my container bobs around a little bit. Hmmm...this isn't that bad. My container is in water. I'm okay with that. Wait! Why can't I go out into that water? I'd like to explore! What torture is this?!

I think an hour has passed...time isn't easy for me to figure out, all I know is that I've been bopping the side of my tiny container for a while, taking in the plant that I can see in the larger container and all the colorful stones! Oh, how I want to explore! A hand comes around my container and lifts off the lid. It's tilted a bit to the side and I eagerly swim out! Oh how wonderful it is to swim in more than a tight circle!!! What a delight!

Turning slightly, I see the human watching me, so I glare. How dare she ruin my pleasure? I want to explore without her face right there and whatever she's holding in my face!

She mutters more nonsense to me, "Merlin sounds like a good name for you. Yeah, I'll call you Merlin."_

Merlin on 04/04/2013


















It's really disconcerting to find out that a year ago today, Merlin came into my life. It started with thinking about a little betta named Beta, who'd perished a little more than a year before that. When I went in to Wal-Mart that day a year ago, I had no intention of getting a fish, much less another betta. A plant was on my things to purchase, not a betta.

Whatever it was that made me go over there and look at them, call it what you will, I’m very grateful that I went over to that shelf and found such a wonderful companion to ease the pain of loss and depression that were plaguing me then. Without this wonderful friend, I don’t know where’d I’d be today. I can see myself then wallowing in sorrow, self-hate, and many other emotions that I can hardly recognize as things I’d thought and felt.

What’s so disconcerting about today is that I was thinking about Beta and making a memorial for him in the Betta Memorials forum, when I was trying to remember when in April I’d gotten Merlin. I checked on my PetPerks site for PetSmart and found that I’d gotten him today! It’s weird that on both days I was thinking of Beta, but his memorial in the forum will wait another day. As much as it hurt learning that I didn’t give him the best possible, he helped me to take the best care of my wonderful, little friend, Merlin.

I keep glancing over to the tank as I’m writing this. I keep shaking my head at the wonder of it all. Within a year, this betta has changed my life drastically, and for the better! I don’t think there’s ever going to be a way to let him know how special a betta he is to me.

And now for today...

_It's been an interesting day today. My human has been looking at my side of the tank a lot and coming over. I will admit, it's quite nice, especially when she gave me one of those long, dried brown things. I don't know what they are, but they are good! 

She made the most lovely sounds to me today as well. I know it was to me since she was looking right at me. I do so like it when my human does these strange sounds. Usually it's when the other humans are in the room or when she puts us in that horrid thing to get her to her other home. (I still can't figure out why she needs two!) Regardless, I stayed near her eye level and listened, like I always do. 

Fine, short-stuff next door says that she sang to him too, but it was mainly too me! Plus, she put that black thing up to my side of the tank, and ONLY MY SIDE. I know nothing is wrong. She doesn't have that sad expression she used to make a year ago. Really, I haven't seen that expression in a long time, which makes me happy.

She seems to think I've mellowed, well, I had to set her straight, not to mention telling off my neighbor. What?! He was trying to take my attention! Well, I must continue watching what my neighbor is doing instead of watching my human type. I can tell you, it's not easy being me!_

I will admit, this was all inspired from a couple journals I've read recently from the viewpoint of the betta, which is so cute! I had to try! The writer in me loves doing things like this as writing exercises :-D. 

I know, this has been a long post, but it's about a very special betta, even if he is an ordinary tail type and color. Regardless, he's still one of my special boys .

Well, apart from having Merlin for a year, there's not much else to report as I haven't been doing much apart from school and work! So I'll just leave you with pictures of Merlin from today so you can see how much he's changed since I got him a year ago.




































Ta ta for now!


----------



## Betta Nut

That was so sweet 

And there is most definitely nothing "ordinary" about Merlin!
That beautiful solid red you don't really see that much, at least I never do in the stores here.. It's always mixed. And his fins are so gorgeous. Veltails are so underrated.
His best feature though, is that adorable pug nose 

It's good you two found eachother when you did.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Betta Nut said:


> That was so sweet
> 
> And there is most definitely nothing "ordinary" about Merlin!
> That beautiful solid red you don't really see that much, at least I never do in the stores here.. It's always mixed. And his fins are so gorgeous. Veltails are so underrated.
> His best feature though, is that adorable pug nose
> 
> It's good you two found eachother when you did.


Thanks Betta Nut! 

Many people that come in and out of my dorm room seem to think he's plain, as they gush over Dragoon (who's quite a handsome fellow too) since he has the iridescence that changes in the lighting and the red wash in his fins. This is more the reason I said that some consider him ordinary. I agree that he definitely isn't :-D. I love his pug nose look as well .


----------



## BettaLover1313

I've been loving this weekend! I'll be sad when it's over.

Basically, I've spent the last couple days as a "hermit". I've loved it!!! Sometimes I forget that some me time is necessary. So glad I decided to stay up at college this weekend instead of going home, even if I miss my family and furry pets.

Basically I spent Friday and Saturday doing things that I have been meaning to/wanting to do. I finished a watercolor that a member on here had been waiting for, read some of the library books I checked out, played video games, and have overall, been enjoying the solitude. 

Now, I'm working on another watercolor for a different member on here. I've been ecstatic to get to practice this medium and learn more about the techniques. I think I have a better grasp of it now than I ever had in high school :-D. 

Later today I need to do a WC for the boys...and girl (I'm never going to get used to that). Then I'll be watching a movie with a friend. Might try to squeeze in some more Skyrim though, since my upcoming week seems quite busy!


----------



## lilnaugrim

wait, SHE? Did I miss something??

Love the pictures and the year changes! It's amazing the sorts of things they go through and that we go through with them!!! Congratulations on your year with Merlin!!


----------



## logisticsguy

Post 734 is one of the best Ive ever read here. Made my day.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> wait, SHE? Did I miss something??
> 
> Love the pictures and the year changes! It's amazing the sorts of things they go through and that we go through with them!!! Congratulations on your year with Merlin!!


Female Nerite snail ;-).


----------



## BettaLover1313

logisticsguy said:


> Post 734 is one of the best Ive ever read here. Made my day.


I'm glad you enjoyed reading it!


----------



## lilnaugrim

BettaLover1313 said:


> Female Nerite snail ;-).


Okay, I thought so but wasn't sure and I was trying to read back but I couldn't find anything XD


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Okay, I thought so but wasn't sure and I was trying to read back but I couldn't find anything XD


I think the only mention of it, if my memory is correct (probably not, lack of sleep) I think it's barely mentioned in the question about the white dots/eggs on the Anubias plant. I don't think I ever stated that Thing 2 was the female (eggs were only on Dragoon's side and after Thing 1 had been moved back).


----------



## lilnaugrim

BettaLover1313 said:


> Later today I need to do a WC for the boys...and girl (I'm never going to get used to that)...


You said that in that post which is why I was confused lol. Made it seem like you got a female Betta or something! haha, but I see what you meant ^_^



BettaLover1313 said:


> I think the only mention of it, if my memory is correct (probably not, lack of sleep) I think it's barely mentioned in the question about the white dots/eggs on the Anubias plant. I don't think I ever stated that Thing 2 was the female (eggs were only on Dragoon's side and after Thing 1 had been moved back).


----------



## MameJenny

Just wanted to say, that was a wonderful story. He's a gorgeous betta, even if he is "ordinary"! Made me wonder what my current male thought when I brought him home a few weeks ago...


----------



## BettaLover1313

MameJenny said:


> Just wanted to say, that was a wonderful story. He's a gorgeous betta, even if he is "ordinary"! Made me wonder what my current male thought when I brought him home a few weeks ago...


I'm glad you enjoyed reading it! I kind of knew what Merlin thought right away since he's quite an expressive little guy.


----------



## BettaLover1313

The past couple days have been pretty good. I finally bought some floating plants-Hornwort (though I think some Duckweed got mixed in with them). 

I have a problem though...there are little snails on the plant, so I was wondering what could be done to get them off/get rid of them? The owner said that they weren't pest snails, however, I have to take his word with a grain of salt, as this was the first time I've been in his store/done business with him. All his fish seemed to be in good health (to my barely trained eye). I really don't want any more snails, though. I'm content with my two Nerites. Any suggestions on what can be done to get these snails off the Hornwort would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Forgot to mention-Hornwort is currently sitting in a separate tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim

You can use a salt solution and dip the plants in them although don't leave too long, 5 minutes probably is the max for the hardier plants. But really only 30 seconds should work and just try to knock off all the snails with your fingers and just rub at the plants to try to feel for any slimy egg sacks. Salt doesn't always kill the snails especially if they are Bladder snails so you can QT the plants for two weeks and keep rubbing them and switching out the water (normal conditioned water, no salt) and hopefully get all the snail babies out.

Can you get pics of the snails?


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> You can use a salt solution and dip the plants in them although don't leave too long, 5 minutes probably is the max for the hardier plants. But really only 30 seconds should work and just try to knock off all the snails with your fingers and just rub at the plants to try to feel for any slimy egg sacks. Salt doesn't always kill the snails especially if they are Bladder snails so you can QT the plants for two weeks and keep rubbing them and switching out the water (normal conditioned water, no salt) and hopefully get all the snail babies out.
> 
> Can you get pics of the snails?


Sure! I try to post some later, as I will have to do some Accounting homework to do with a friend...blah


----------



## BettaLover1313

*grumbles* I can't get the little buggers to come into focus... Here's a picture of the Hornwort though. It only cost $1.58, which I don't think is a bad price.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Not bad at all! So just google Pond Snail, Bladder Snail and Ramshorn to see if any of them look like what yours look like. Those are the "pest" snails although I really only find Bladder's to be issues. Ramshorns hardly live in my water, I only had that one that lived for a good 9 months before he died a few weeks ago!


----------



## BettaLover1313

I'm leaning towards Ramshorns since those were in the tank. I will make sure I look up the others though, as I've heard other people on here have had some issues with them.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ramshorns aren't such an issue if you don't overfeed the tank. Your Nerites will get to any food quicker than Ramshorns generally will--at least, that's what I've found.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Ramshorns aren't such an issue if you don't overfeed the tank. Your Nerites will get to any food quicker than Ramshorns generally will--at least, that's what I've found.


That's good to know! 

I will probably only do 3-4 days of the salt treatment and gently cleaning the plants off while checking for any eggs.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, as long as it's a dip not a bath or longer in the salt. I don't know if one concentration of salt is better than the other, I'm sure you can search on google to see if a higher concentration is better or not. As I said, it may not kill the snails as some can tolerate a low dosage of salt--mostly bladder snails >.<


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, as long as it's a dip not a bath or longer in the salt. I don't know if one concentration of salt is better than the other, I'm sure you can search on google to see if a higher concentration is better or not. As I said, it may not kill the snails as some can tolerate a low dosage of salt--mostly bladder snails >.<


Bladder snails sound like the worst of the worst when it comes to pest snails :shock:.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Got another watercolor done today and I have one left to do that a person suggested along with an oil pastel that I volunteered to do of someone else's betta. I'm really enjoying all the practice I'm getting in these two mediums! :-D

Dipped the Hornwort today, and it seems like most, if not all of the little snail are gone, but I'm still going to do two more days of dunking it in salt water. I very impatient to put it in the tank though, since I know Dragoon will definitely appreciate the extra shade. I'm assuming Merlin will too, but there are times I think he really enjoys the light. :dunno: We'll see.

Went to a themed party of "Night in Las Vegas Masquerade Party". It was quite fun. My friends and I mainly played roulette until the auction (paper money). The two friends that were with me and I gave our "money" to another friend of ours who really wanted one of the prizes. The other person, who is also in Clay Club, was kind enough to say that we could have some of his mugs if we wanted, which was an unexpectedly nice gesture.

I'm going to be hitting the hay soon as I have work in the morning and I'd actually like a good 8 hours of sleep. I know there's more that I wanted to say, but I can't remember what it was for the life of me >.< It'll hit me tomorrow.


----------



## BettaLover1313

The last couple days have been interesting! Yesterday was the most fun though!

I was worried for awhile that I'd killed my Hornwort with the salt dips, since it lost quite a few of its leaves/needles (not sure what exactly you'd call them). Now it seems to be doing well though, and the boys certainly like it. 

Yesterday was fun (along with exhausting) since I went to the Midwest Horse Fair! It was so fun! The only downside, was that they had less horses due to the Equine Herpes Virus running rampant in the barns. Many owners pulled their horses from the fair, for obvious reasons. It was still fun, and there were still a lot of horses, regardless! The rodeo was so fun! Definitely a great choice for my first rodeo to see :-D. I'll post pictures from the Horse Fair later. I still have to go through them.

I took my one friend with me, and though she drove me a little nutty, we had a great time. I could tell that she enjoyed herself, especially learning more about horses. I'm still feeling my 5:45am morning though, even if I did sleep in today.

Now, I need to work on my Accounting and watercolors. I think I'm going to have to put a limit on how many more free ones I'm going to do. Not sure what number that's going to be though...


----------



## summersea

I am jealous! I wanted to go to the Midwest Horse Fair! I can't wait to see the pics! Glad all is well on your fishy front!


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Midwest Horse Fair 2014-Horse Tales Pictures*

So...I ended up with 344 photos after taking out all the bad ones...yeah...I'm not trying to post those all on here. I will, however, post the best ones! Here you go!









Ready for their event to start









Self explanatory 









Young Pinto being shown in his breed exhibition along with other Pintos.









One of the many cute stories for breed exhibitions (can't remember which one this was though >.<)









My friend actually took this lovely shot of a Friesian or Friesian cross (no Friesians were in barn, but this doesn't really look like cross...) heading to their event.









Lovely grulla colored Mustang mare that Ray Anderson was working with.









One of my better shots of the Standardbred exhibition









Mammoth Donkey in one of the barns









Adorableness!









One of the lovely Miniature Horses.









Probably one of the saddest things I've seen-a Miniature wanting attention, but he can't get it since his owners requested that no one pet him due to the virus that was in the barns.









Just a cool shot :-D









A son of the lovely Friesian cross, Mystic Warrior









Mystic Warrior!!! 









Mystic Warrior again! 









Fjord!!!









Fjord with a really thick forelock.









Equine soccer!









Mine!









I'm ready to go!









Clydesdale!









Percheron's with an antique hearse.









I've got an itch...just one second!









Arabian costumes









Friesian carriage armor









Stick your hand near me, I dare you! (Friend stupidly did-luckily she didn't get bit -.-' {said friend doesn't know much about horses, hence me telling her not to pet horses unless I did...*eye roll*})









I need a break









Me too









Lovely, heterochromic eye.









Miniature Horse drill team, their horses are dressed as pegasi and dragons









Frozen Fjords?!









Frozen Fjords! 









Friesian cross unicorn ;-)









Mystic Warrior performing!!! Always wanted to see him perform!









Arabian stallion doing liberty









Gypsy Vanner stallion going liberty









Rodeo


----------



## Betta Nut

Oh, I would of loved to of been there to see all that!

I love Vanners and Friesians.. such an amazing combo of beauty and strength.

As for the poor little guy who wanted attention, I would of squirted some hand sanitizer on my hands and gave him a good hug, lol. I am assuming the owner was worried about spreading the bug through contact with other horses being handled ?

Thanks for sharing so many pics, I enjoyed them all!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Betta Nut said:


> Oh, I would of loved to of been there to see all that!
> 
> I love Vanners and Friesians.. such an amazing combo of beauty and strength.
> 
> As for the poor little guy who wanted attention, I would of squirted some hand sanitizer on my hands and gave him a good hug, lol. I am assuming the owner was worried about spreading the bug through contact with other horses being handled ?
> 
> Thanks for sharing so many pics, I enjoyed them all!


Some owners did allow their horses to be petted so long as you put hand sanitizer on your hands before & after, others just didn't want their horses touched at all. The Minatures owner(s) didn't want anyone touching their horses. There were really only a few owners that had the hand sanitizer method, or hand sanitizer & owner permission. From what I'd heard from the owner of the horses I work with, his sister had her POA's there, but removed them once she'd heard about the virus, plus, it sounded like a couple horses had been put down due to it :-(.


----------



## summersea

Those are some beautiful pictures!! That is a bummer about the virus but I probably would have taken my horses home if it had been me. Not something to mrs around with. So sad. But at least you got to see some really beautiful specimens!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ugg! I love Gypsy's! Them and the Friesians for sure! Mystic Warrior is absolutely gorgeous! I would have loved to see him perform too!! Huh, Big Jake huh? I wonder why they claim he's the tallest in the world yet the horse that I saw up at--Oh! I just looked back at my journal, Zeus! That's right and you had commented about Zeus being larger than Big Jake as well! lol, that's kind of funny actually!


----------



## BettaLover1313

summersea said:


> Those are some beautiful pictures!! That is a bummer about the virus but I probably would have taken my horses home if it had been me. Not something to mrs around with. So sad. But at least you got to see some really beautiful specimens!!


If I had horses, I probably would have taken them home too. There were some really gorgeous horses! I couldn't believe how many were still there (thought that there would be less really). 




lilnaugrim said:


> Ugg! I love Gypsy's! Them and the Friesians for sure! Mystic Warrior is absolutely gorgeous! I would have loved to see him perform too!! Huh, Big Jake huh? I wonder why they claim he's the tallest in the world yet the horse that I saw up at--Oh! I just looked back at my journal, Zeus! That's right and you had commented about Zeus being larger than Big Jake as well! lol, that's kind of funny actually!


I've wanted to see him perform since I saw him my freshmen year of college. It was a real treat to see him perform! 
It is funny, maybe he's the only one they could get for the fair though? Zeus is definitely taller. Not sure how that works. :dunno:


----------



## lilnaugrim

No idea! I do know that Zeus is old and probably won't live much longer. I don't think they would make him suffer all the way to you from New Hampshire, you know? Stinks that Big Jake has that claim though even though he's not the tallest living horse lol. Oh well! Poor Zeus! Still, lovely pictures though!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Gah! How did I manage to stay off this site for so many days?! :shock: I just managed to finish reading all the threads that I'm subscribed to!

School kept me really busy this week. There were so many tests! I think all the professors collaborated and decided it was exam week this week. Survived it though! 

I was going to try and catch up on the free drawings I was doing but I left my crayons (used for white areas/specific pattern areas on watercolors) at college :roll:. So, I decided to work on the two oil pastels (got one done so far). 

It's been great to be home and seeing my mom, Lucky, and Renji, not to mention the horses (I'd take pictures but my camera decided to die on me and I don't have any more batteries...). 

Speaking of the horses, I got to work a little bit with them yesterday. I tried to groom Jewel, but with all the activity and it being such a nice day, she wasn't having any of it. Also helped the owner treat Poco, who has something wrong with his hooves again, and Eljay, who tried to jump the wire fence and has a nasty cut on his leg :-(. The equine sports therapist was coming in today to check Eljay and Poco over (Poco had a strained muscle on his neck). So I'll update on them later.

Going back to Lucky, he's been signed up for beginner training classes which will start, officially, next week. We met with the trainer today and the rest of the class. I will coming back in two weeks to take a class with Lucky so he doesn't think its just something he does Mom. 

I am a bit worried about Merlin and Dragoon, since this is the first time I've left them alone for four days. Longest I've ever left them alone without food, and I had to leave the light on for the plants. I'm hoping that won't upset them (half-expecting Merlin's fins to be filled with pin holes since he hates it when the tank light is the only light on in the room). Just going to be a worry-wart about them! 

Otherwise, it's been a nice break so far. I won't have to head back to school until Monday (classes resume on Tuesday).


----------



## BettaLover1313

Happy Easter everyone!

Yesterday everything went well. I helped out the owner again with his horses. Eljay is on some pain meds for the swelling that he's got in his hips and shoulders (from favoring his injured leg). Poco is doing all right, but he has some pain meds too for the swelling in his neck. I did learn from the owner that he intends to sell Jewel & Peek-a-Boo and he'll possibly try and buy another broke gelding. He's trying to decrease his herd while also having some good riding horses for trail rides.

Lucky & Renji are doing well. Both of them are enjoying the fact that I'm home until tomorrow. Lucky especially. 

Later today I'll be going out to eat with my grandparents at a new restaurant. Nobody felt like cooking dinner today :lol:. 

Still worried about my betta boys back at the dorm. I'm hoping they're all right. I'm hoping I'm just being a worry-wart and that nothing has happened to either of them (or my snails).


----------



## BettaLover1313

It's always so hard to leave home. Get's harder and harder every time...

Anywho! The betta boys and snails are doing fine (though Thing 1 is on Thing 2's side again >.>). I've seriously been debating on getting two additional snails and just plopping them on Merlin's side! That way his side will be free of algae too, not just Dragoon's. Goofy snail! Both boys were grumpy, of course, but they were happy once they got fed. The Hornwort seems to be doing well, so I hope it continues to do so.

Earlier today, I hung out with AOW. We ended up going to one of our LFS and being severely tempted by the bettas in there. There were several nice males (including a lovely, young white one) and three females in a community tank (really like the rainbow colored one). We had to keep telling ourselves (or at least I was) that we had no more room for any additional fish (at this time :twisted.

Lucky knew I was leaving and was shunning me one moment, and demanding to be cuddled the next. So cute! Renji knew I was leaving as well, but he resigned himself to it and was his usual self. 

Ugh! I'm not looking forward to classes tomorrow. I know I don't have to work since Tuesday is my day off work, but I still wish I didn't have to go to classes. I'm very ready for the school year to be over and done with.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Yesterday was interesting. I still feel like yesterday was Monday and today is now Tuesday instead of Wednesday, but I'd better get it straight soon since I have very different Tuesday/Wednesday classes!

Classes were pretty boring yesterday apart from my biology lab. The other two just had guest speakers, and fun as that is, it gets boring pretty quick when it's a common occurrence.

Got to take a walk yesterday around campus with my roommate and a friend, talking about everything under the sun pretty much (but that's how these walks with this friend always go). We also got dinner afterwards where I discovered I had a hitchhiker in my hair...a wood-tick :shock2:. To say the least, we all freaked out a little bit :lol:.

Watched Doctor Who the rest of the night, with the bettas watching us and wondering why we seem to enjoy staring at the contraption under them so much. I need to do a WC for them today as their water level is getting lower than I'd like it to be and I need to move both snails over to Merlin's side so that it will actually be cleaned/rid of algae. It's getting really bad on Merlin's side :-(.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Wooot! DW! I need to finish watching the second half of season seven darnit! I even have the DVD of it!!! >.< such a slacker! Bad fan! haha.

I have the same feeling! I almost felt like today was Tuesday but then I thought it was Wednesday because I was thinking about the things I have to do tonight. Every day this week I'll be staying at school late, Monday it was a very long meeting that went to midnight lol, Tuesday we had a concert last night, and tonight is rehearsal for our next concert on Saturday, Thursday I'm getting my stitches out for my tooth implant so I'm not really at school, but still a long day and then Friday I'm staying late at work lol. Yeah, so I was thinking about Thursday and the "passed three days" of staying late at school :roll: oh well!

Glad you found the tick before it bit you!!!! I had the same thing happen when my mom and I went romping out in the woods after that big rainfall we had and we were looking at our stream. I was eating pizza, felt something behind my ear and knew it was a tick. Got it off and onto my pizza plate lol. Went to the bathroom and flushed it after we figured it was a regular wood tick and nothing too serious. Then had to do a full body search just to make sure I had nothing else creepy crawly crawling on me! lol. Yeah, I hate ticks!

As for the algae, most likely it's just because of the way the bulb is placed, it's just one bulb correct? Facing more towards Merlin's side? If so, then yes, it's just because it's facing more that way. But I'm glad your snails are still alive and doing well for you! I'm jelly! Can't ever keep stupid snails alive except pest ones and Rabbits lol But Rabbit snails don't do much! Don't even burrow even though they are shaped like MTS! :roll: oh well, they look pretty lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Wooot! DW! I need to finish watching the second half of season seven darnit! I even have the DVD of it!!! >.< such a slacker! Bad fan! haha.
> 
> I have the same feeling! I almost felt like today was Tuesday but then I thought it was Wednesday because I was thinking about the things I have to do tonight. Every day this week I'll be staying at school late, Monday it was a very long meeting that went to midnight lol, Tuesday we had a concert last night, and tonight is rehearsal for our next concert on Saturday, Thursday I'm getting my stitches out for my tooth implant so I'm not really at school, but still a long day and then Friday I'm staying late at work lol. Yeah, so I was thinking about Thursday and the "passed three days" of staying late at school :roll: oh well!
> 
> Glad you found the tick before it bit you!!!! I had the same thing happen when my mom and I went romping out in the woods after that big rainfall we had and we were looking at our stream. I was eating pizza, felt something behind my ear and knew it was a tick. Got it off and onto my pizza plate lol. Went to the bathroom and flushed it after we figured it was a regular wood tick and nothing too serious. Then had to do a full body search just to make sure I had nothing else creepy crawly crawling on me! lol. Yeah, I hate ticks!
> 
> As for the algae, most likely it's just because of the way the bulb is placed, it's just one bulb correct? Facing more towards Merlin's side? If so, then yes, it's just because it's facing more that way. But I'm glad your snails are still alive and doing well for you! I'm jelly! Can't ever keep stupid snails alive except pest ones and Rabbits lol But Rabbit snails don't do much! Don't even burrow even though they are shaped like MTS! :roll: oh well, they look pretty lol


Yeah, I was very "squirmy" after I figured out what it was and kept brushing at my clothes and checking my hair (where the tick was hiding). First tick I've ever encountered, and I really don't want to encounter anymore lol.

The bulb does face more towards Merlin's side, but I also blame Thing 1 as he keeps making excursions to visit his lady-friend, Thing 2, and then he stays over there until I move him back over. Really considering putting him and Thing 2 on Merlin's side so that they can get the worst of the algae on his side gone. I'm actually quite surprised they've survived this long and that they seem to be thriving in the environment I've provided for them. I'm pleasantly surprised :-D. They have been a huge help with the overall algae problem that I had going on, and I certainly enjoying watching them as much as my betta boys . Rabbit snails seem to be very adorable! I've seen a couple at the LFS's up here and the one LFS back home.


----------



## BettaLover1313

As I'm trying to write a cover letter, I got to witness another fun "Merlin & Dragoon Show" moment:

BL1313: *reading cover letter out loud and happens to glance at the fish tank* Merlin? What are you doing?
Merlin: *part of his tail on Dragoon's side* There's a tiny hole :twisted:
BL1313: Are you all right? *gets up and walks over to the tank & spots Dragoon* Dragoon is going to bite you in the butt.
Roommate: Would serve him right :lol:
BL1313: Be that as it may...Merlin, you really should move, you're offering a tempting bite area for Dragoon.
Dragoon: *swims over to investigate red thing sticking out on his side* What is this?! :shock: *backs away*
BL1313: You're very lucky, Merlin, but seriously, you're worrying me...!
Merlin: TINY HOLE!!! *squeezes under and through Anubias roots.
BL1313: :shake::dunno:


----------



## BettaLover1313

~Rant~

I went to Walmart today since I needed to get some groceries, and as usual, I tortured myself by going to the betta area. At first, I was admiring their stock, since they had some nice looking VTs, but then I noticed on the CTs and females that the lids HAD NO HOLES :evil:. Only one cup happened to have the lid opened slightly to allow air in. (Assuming someone else had been their and wanted their favorite to live...?) Normally, I wouldn't touch the cups, but all the ones that had no holes in the lids I opened up slightly so some air would get in. I can't believe that Walmart would be so stupid as to put lids with no air holes on the bettas!!! What is wrong with those people there?!!! GRAAAAAHHHH!!!

~End Rant~

Went to the studio today and finished several pieces of mine while also glazing a couple others. 

I did clean the boys' tank today, which they seemed quite happy about. I also moved the snails to Merlin's side so they could do some tidying up! Oh! The algae on the filter was gross *shudders* I know what I'm cleaning when I go home for the summer. 

Also, I sent out my resume and cover letter for a different internship. So, hopefully I'll get this one or else I'll be up a creek without a paddle come next year :roll:.


----------



## pfenty

Merlin is a veil tail  my rustafarrio is a VT too


----------



## lilnaugrim

The lids don't need to have holes, as long as they have some space between the water line and the lid. They get opened enough that they don't need a constant refresh of air.


----------



## BettaLover1313

pfenty said:


> Merlin is a veil tail  my rustafarrio is a VT too


Rustafarrio is very handsome 




lilnaugrim said:


> The lids don't need to have holes, as long as they have some space between the water line and the lid. They get opened enough that they don't need a constant refresh of air.


Now I feel kind of silly . Then again...it is Walmart, and this one seems to have a thing for not taking proper care of its bettas.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Such a fun, busy, chaotic weekend! 

First my room mate and I went to our friend's house for the weekend. We had a good time visiting with her family, playing with her two Maltese, enjoying the hot tub and getting to watch Doctor Who. 

The best part of our weekend was getting to go to the Milwaukee County Zoo. Even though it's not as good as Chicago's Brookfield Zoo, it had several exhibits that Brookfield either doesn't have or isn't as good as Milwaukee. I will try to post pictures later of the best pictures I have. 

What else...the only downside to the weekend was that my room mate and I did get a bit irritated with our friend since she said remembered how to get back but really didn't. We had to turn around twice. The first time was okay, but the second time we went a ways down the road before she decided to call her parents and get the directions. Bit frustrating, but it happens. 

I still have an exam to study for tomorrow, but I have an hour and a half to study tomorrow. Too tired/I want to get watercolors done that I've promised people on here.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Milwaukee Zoo Pictures*

So sorry for not updating this week! We're getting down to the wire for classes, and all of my professors are really piling on the homework, so before I update you on the week, here are the pictures I promised! (These are the best shots that got uploaded to DA as I took about 370+ photos that turned out decently.)









Lovely shot of a duck in the grass









One of my favorites.









Another favorite of mine!









A peacock! (They were everywhere :shock









Gaboon Viper (turned around and got this shot of him)









Most active chameleon I've ever seen.









Caribou...with a stick!









Different peacock!









Tail of yet another peacock (who doesn't love those feathers?)









Damara Zebra









I have several pictures of this guy posing, this was just the best of the bunch (though I had quite a few good ones of him). Every time I raised the camera, he'd pose.









With all the peacocks running around you would have thought more would be doing this...this was the only one, along with one right over the wall in a different enclosure. Only two!









Love seeing rhinos in motion! 









Not roaring, just yawning.









End of the yawn, so adorable! <3









Love this shot!









I took enough pictures of this lion roaring (keepers were trying to introduce a female into his enclosure, but she was having none of it). He did this at least three different times, but this was the best shot I had.









These two were adorable, they wouldn't leave each other's side.









One of my favorite animals, the Lion Fish! This was another one that I have multiple, good shots of since he posed as well. (He's actually the lock screen wallpaper on my phone .)









They really love their reticulated giraffes, as they had a bunch of signs about these two. Cute shot of them snuggling.









Best, non-silly shot of this elephant (kept reaching across the trench to see if there was any food).









Best shot I've ever taken. These two were snuggling and grooming each other before the lion across the way started roaring. When my friends and I were leaving, we saw them like this.


----------



## BettaLover1313

All right, let's see...what do I have to catch you all up on?

Non-fish wise, I've been scrambling to try and get an internship for the summer so that I can graduate next May (not just walk). I'm hoping, that I might finally have one (I'll know by tomorrow or Tuesday) and that the school in charge of my major approves it. It'd take a load off my mind if everything went smoothly (which it probably won't...never does...). 

Also, our Clay Club sales are this week, and all of last week, I was rushing about trying to make sure that we had everything ready to go. Not to mention sending out reminder e-mails to our members about the sales and our end of the year swap/party. WAY too much going on...

As I said in the zoo pictures post, my professors have been piling on the homework/end of the year assignments before next week (finals week), so that's also kept me busy as well. 

I went home this weekend to help with training classes for Lucky, as I want to be apart of his education as well. It went pretty well, though Lucky is definitely a headstrong dog. However, he's also very smart, so it's just finding that happy medium where he gets excited about training, and I think we got there in our last training session. I'll be going home next weekend as well to help out my mom as she trains with him and hand her treats to give him. 

Renji was very happy that I was home. He followed me around quite often and let me hold him for long periods, which he doesn't normally allow. I know he's happy for the training classes, as we've found ways to keep our rambunctious puppy from playing too roughly/too much with him. 

I didn't get to see the horses this weekend, but I think the owner was busy. Hopefully I'll hear from him sometime this week about possibly working with the horses next weekend. 

It was nice getting to see AOW this weekend and talking with her about various things. I even got "kidnapped" for awhile by her, adding to the fun. 

Snail wise, they seem to be doing pretty good, though I was shocked by Thing 1. He voluntarily left Thing 2 (who's now on Merlin's side) to go over to Dragoon's and clean. Very shocked. I figured he'd stay over with Thing 2 and I'd just have to move them both from one side to the other every week when I did WCs. 

Fish wise, I'm worried about Dragoon. He's been resting more and more, and I can't tell if he's bloated, just a fat betta, or if something else is going on. I'll try to take and post pictures tomorrow of him (and Merlin). Dragoon still has his appetite, but it's just worrying me that he's resting so much, especially when he used to be such an active fish. Merlin has been his usual self, resting a bit as has become habit, but still being active and grumpy, but lovable all at once. 

I think that's about all I have to update on. I'm sure there was other stuff I had during the week, but I can't remember any of it. It's bedtime for me, so I'll leave it here for the night.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*grumbles* Why camera? Why Dragoon? You two need to cooperate!









Snails. Snails are nice to photograph.









Iffy shot. Can see the one small lump that I was originally worried about. It hasn't really grown since then (can't even remember when I started worrying about it).









Getting better! You can sort of see the other lump that has started on the other side of his head :-(.









Cooperate! Oh look, snail!









Not what I meant -.-'









Yes! Now show me your other side too!









Probably the best shot of how he's been looking.









Another decent shot of how he looks from a different angle.









Merlin being his usual photogenic self, while I let Dragoon think he's done with photos.









Can see his big belly. Thing 1 decided he wanted to block the shot.









Merlin again









Such a good boy!









And back to avoiding the camera.









Zoom!









Three out of the four occupants in a shot isn't bad...









Tried to get another shot of Dragoon.









Another decent shot of Dragoon.









Another shot of Thing 1 & Merlin because they're cooperative.









The betta boys









Can see both lumps on his right side.









Again









I swear he knows where I can't get good shots.









Photo hog









Thing 2 because she needs love too.









I apologize for the messed angles on the rest of these, as I was photographing blind. You can see how large he is from the top view, which is what makes me think he's a fat betta.









My shameless begger...









Food? Food? Food?









This is one of the reasons why, even if the longer finned bettas are harder to care for, I'll probably always have at least one. They are so beautiful. Or it's just Merlin ;-)









Love this shot!









Could have been better. 









Still shamelessly begging.


Today Dragoon has been a bit more active so far, however, he's still resting quite a bit more as well. Any thoughts on what's going on with him? Is he just chubby (have already cut back his meals to 2 pellets/meal) or is it something else?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Poor Dragoon! I think he's just chubby, doesn't look detrimental to me at all, just a little extra fat stored up is all!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Poor Dragoon! I think he's just chubby, doesn't look detrimental to me at all, just a little extra fat stored up is all!


That's a relief! He'll just be unhappy about his continued diet of 2 pellets/meal instead of the 3 he's used to.


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Awwww it's so very nice to see Mr. Merlin and Mr. Dragoon!  And Thing 1 & 2 are too cute. ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> Awwww it's so very nice to see Mr. Merlin and Mr. Dragoon!  And Thing 1 & 2 are too cute. ^_^


Thank you!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Phew! What a week! 

Finally got the Clay Club sales out of the way. I sold 12 pieces (10 of those being critters), and I got rid of my old pieces that just aren't going to sell due to the low-quality that they were (dumpster outside studio). I also got to trade several of my pieces for other members at our swap & pizza party this evening (I made out like a bandit, getting one piece from each of the artists there :-D). Tomorrow I have to go and clear off my shelf/make sure I claim it for next year (I'm very fond of my shelf). 

I'm very happy that tomorrow is Friday and that I can go home for the weekend again. I need to pick up a paper that I forgot that I needed for my internship (which I'm still not sure I'm getting :|), and also surprise my mom for Mother's Day with a gift of flowers and a vase from one of our very talented Clay Club members. Best of all, my Accounting class was canceled for tomorrow so I can go home once I finish vacuuming (and packing..and doing a presentation...).

The betta boys are doing well, no changes in behavior. Thing 1 & 2 are also doing well , munching away at the algae. I feel bad, since I haven't done a WC for them this week, but I just don't have the time to do it until Sunday or possibly even Monday :-(.

Well, I'm going to hit the hay, I have a presentation to give tomorrow and I need to be semi-awake for it.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*I Got Bit BAAAAAD!*

Went to PetSmart today to pick up some stuff for Lucky & Renji, and of course, I had to look at the bettas. Sitting on the shelves were two yellow/pineapple/white/pastel males (really couldn't tell what color they were) a couple red CTs, and right in front was this fellow:










Never have I seen a bi-color blue & yellow (not sure if he's a true Mustard Gas) in our area but I've fallen for this boy hard! I talked with my mom about him, and she said, so long as I'm the one taking care of him, she's fine with it/given up trying to rein it in (plus I said I could only have a 10 gallon at college, so she figures just let me reach the limit and be done with trying to fight it :lol. She's not worried about the bills this time around either so I'm hoping a friend of mine will pick him up for me if he's still there when she goes and keep him for the week I'm at college (I'll pay my friend of course) and then, when I'm home, he'll temporarily go in the 3 gallon tank while I work on getting that 10 gallon & splitting it.

EDIT: Not sure if it's his tail color or if he might have fin rot...hmmm...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ooooh I'd be drooling too! Yep, he's pretty darn close to a real MG, his black is coloration. He's good enough for me to call him an MG!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Ooooh I'd be drooling too! Yep, he's pretty darn close to a real MG, his black is coloration. He's good enough for me to call him an MG!


Oh yay! He just immediately caught my attention! Not to mention he gave "the look". My friend is going to pick him up and, she said she might have a spare 10 gallon that I can have, so we'll see what happens!


----------



## lilnaugrim

wooohoo! Well I hope you get him! Congrats on that all! :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> wooohoo! Well I hope you get him! Congrats on that all! :-D


Thanks! My friend called PetSmart and had him on hold for when she came. I'm super excited!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today has been a great day! Lucky's training class went very well this morning! He had a bit of a rough start due to wanting to greet the other dogs but he was soon impressing us with how wonderfully he came to us when we called and we were hidden.

Afterwards, we all went to PetSmart, where we used the coupons for free treats for both Renji & Lucky. Lucky got a new tug toy out of the deal, which he really enjoyed using a few minutes ago. The best part? It tuckers him out without us hurting our hands (unlike his small, rubber toys). 

Even better, while at PetSmart, as I mentioned already, I came across a very stunning betta, who I'm pleased to say, my friend picked up for me and is now caring for until next Saturday (when she isn't working so I can pick him up). Apparently he's very bratty :lol:.

Later today, I went to help the owner of the horses I work with with chores and ended up there for several hours, working with his new horse, Banjo. Banjo is a Paint Horse gelding, who's mainly bay with blue eyes. The owner was working on other things while I worked and bonded with Banjo. So far, I'm very impressed with him. He handled very nicely while on halter, and he has a sweet disposition. Sadly, Jewel was sold, but she went to a good home. The owner is still thinking of selling Peek-a-Boo, and maybe Eljay, if he's not behaving by this fall for the trail rides. 

Now I leave you with two pictures: one of Banjo, and one of the new boy that my friend sent me :-D.









Banjo-who's quite tall. A little underweight, but he's still a solid horse. LONG stride.









New boy flaring away! I can't believe how gorgeous he is!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah! Was gonna say, that's a looooong horse! He's beautiful though!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah! Was gonna say, that's a looooong horse! He's beautiful though!


The owner has nicknamed him "Giraffe" lol. He's so sweet! I couldn't believe that after only a couple hours he was following me around without a lead rope!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh lol! That's adorable! Horses do the same thing to me too, although it's a shame I'm so allergic to them :-(


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh lol! That's adorable! Horses do the same thing to me too, although it's a shame I'm so allergic to them :-(


That is a shame :-( they're such awesome creatures! Do you know if there are any Bashkir Curly Horse breeders in your area? They are supposed to be hypo-allergenic.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I've ridden on Hypo-allergenic horses and I still get the same reaction, it's mostly the saliva on animals that I'm allergic to along with the dandruff which is on the skin regardless if they have hair or not so unfortunately even hypo-allergenic animals I'm allergic too lol. They're all varying degrees though, horses and dogs are my worst where cats aren't so bad but they are also very clean animals. Any sort of sheep, alpaca or llama are bad too. Goats and cows not so bad.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> I've ridden on Hypo-allergenic horses and I still get the same reaction, it's mostly the saliva on animals that I'm allergic to along with the dandruff which is on the skin regardless if they have hair or not so unfortunately even hypo-allergenic animals I'm allergic too lol. They're all varying degrees though, horses and dogs are my worst where cats aren't so bad but they are also very clean animals. Any sort of sheep, alpaca or llama are bad too. Goats and cows not so bad.


That's a shame, but at least you can have cats, and of course fish .


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yup! I do love my kitty kats ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

Went back to my dorm room earlier than I usually do since it was predicted that there would be severe storms, however, I think we've only had one storm, and it was just a downpour of rain and a bit of thunder. All of the warnings seem to be gone from both my home area & college areas, which is a relief! I'm glad I decided to go back early, even if it was hard leaving my mom, Lucky, and Renji. Lucky was particularly hard to leave this time, as he leaned against me several times as I was petting him before I was leaving. The most heartbreaking was when I was petting his head, and he pressed his head against my legs (kind of like a little kid that's hiding their face). REALLY hard leaving him, but I told him it was only five more days, then I'd be home for the summer. Renji wasn't particularly heartbroken, but then again, he has a weird way of showing affection. 

The betta boys are doing well, though they're both grumpy, since I didn't feed them dinner. I decided their fast would start early. Merlin seems to be more upset than Dragoon to be honest. Still worried about Dragoon. I've seen him swim around, but it's still hard seeing him lounging around so much, especially when he used to be so active. Also, he hasn't built a bubble nest in a week, which is very odd for him. It's so hard knowing what to do for them when they're ill/not feeling their best :-(. The snails are also doing well, munching away at the algae and whatever else they are finding. I think another may be joining their ranks, especially with the new boy and a additional compartment that will need cleaning.

Speaking of additional compartments, I'm wondering how best to split the 10 gallon. Four ways would give them all about 2.5 gallons each, and I could get one more betta, or I give them three compartments and let them have a little over 3 gallons each. I'm very torn. I know they'd all appreciate the room, but I also know how addicting bettas are...thoughts?

No exams tomorrow, however, I do have to do some things, including studying for my Accounting final on Tuesday. Plus, I have to get up early tomorrow to go talk about my possible internship and make sure it gets approved. I'm hoping to catch the professor in charge before he has any classes, meetings, or other students talking with him. Luckily, I can take a nap afterwards if I want :-D. 

Tomorrow my room mate and I will also be rearranging the room, and that's when I'l do the water change, since I'll need to move the tank anyways. Too much to do tomorrow >.<


----------



## lilnaugrim

Three ways is the most I would ever split a 10 gallon primarily for cleaning purposes. Cleaning out skinny compartments is not very easy and even divided 3 ways isn't all so easy so I suggest just keeping with the divided 3 ways or get two 5.5's lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Three ways is the most I would ever split a 10 gallon primarily for cleaning purposes. Cleaning out skinny compartments is not very easy and even divided 3 ways isn't all so easy so I suggest just keeping with the divided 3 ways or get two 5.5's lol


I didn't even think of the skinny compartments! That would be a hassle to clean! Three it is! All of the boys will be happy to have the 3+ gallons of room to swim around in. When I get the tank, I'll have to get some more mesh and silicone (I think you can use that to "glue" them in...right?) I'm tired of dealing with a wonky moving barrier.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yup! I used Aquarium Silicone because I already had it but GE Silicone II works as well as it's pure silicone and safe for underwater use. Mesh and then used Poster hanging clips like this: http://www.bluedogposters.com.au/images/site/content/help-hanger1.jpg you can find them at walmart near the posters; usually they are hanging on the very side of the posters. It's rather hard to get the mesh in so make sure you line everything up and put the mesh in the hanger before you silicone it in lol.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yup! I used Aquarium Silicone because I already had it but GE Silicone II works as well as it's pure silicone and safe for underwater use. Mesh and then used Poster hanging clips like this: http://www.bluedogposters.com.au/images/site/content/help-hanger1.jpg you can find them at walmart near the posters; usually they are hanging on the very side of the posters. It's rather hard to get the mesh in so make sure you line everything up and put the mesh in the hanger before you silicone it in lol.


Thanks for the tips! I'm super excited for getting the tank, and of course my new betta . Very hard to focus on my finals >.<


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aha, yeah good luck with those finals! I'm happy I'm done with mine this passed Friday! Good riddance!

Did you get the new boy yet??


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Aha, yeah good luck with those finals! I'm happy I'm done with mine this passed Friday! Good riddance!
> 
> Did you get the new boy yet??


My friend, AOW, has him. I won't be picking him up till Saturday from her along with the 10 gallon (maybe on that one). I'm super excited, as she says his body coloring is more towards blue instead of black (hard to tell him pictures/even when I was in the store). So I'm even more excited since I have a real soft spot for blue & yellow/gold after being in FFA.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Mini Rant:

I have to vacuum this week, which is not the problem. I like working since it keeps me busy and I earn money for doing it. What really ticks me off though is when the people in my dorm slam their doors and are generally just rude. I get it. It's finals week. I know we all want quiet, but I'm vacuuming during courtesy hours, meaning I have to make sure I either vacuum from 10am-noon or 5-7. Forgive me if I don't want to vacuum that at the second time since I know everyone will be up and about and wanting a study break. So sorry that I'm trying to be accommodating! I think what really irritates me is the door slamming though. There is no reason to slam the doors. There just isn't. Yes, I get it, the vacuum is loud. Trust me, if there was a silence option, I'd turn it on in a heartbeat, but seriously, if you don't like it, just shut your door nicely. There is no reason for slamming it. Not a one. I'm beyond happy that I won't have to put up with this next year, I really am. This year has really made me dislike this job from the vacuums constantly breaking down to how rude people are (not just the slamming of the doors, there have been other things too). I feel bad for the next person who gets the job.

End rant.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Lots of sad news today...my new boy jumped out of his tank today (got scared-I'll explain more later) and Dragoon has started to pinecone. I'm going to post in the Diseases and Emergencies forum to see what I should do, but just looking at the recommended treatment in the sticky, I'm not sure I can do anything to help him...


----------



## lilnaugrim

KanaPlex and Epsom salt :-( I'm so sorry! New boy didn't make it?


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> KanaPlex and Epsom salt :-( I'm so sorry! New boy didn't make it?


No, new boy didn't make it :-(. The pineconing has gotten bad on Dragoon, and as much as it pains me, I don't want him to suffer anymore (especially since I don't have KanaPlex...).


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well any antibiotic will help, KanaPlex is just the more efficient one is all but it's all up to you. I'm really sorry BL1313 :-(


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Well any antibiotic will help, KanaPlex is just the more efficient one is all but it's all up to you. I'm really sorry BL1313 :-(


The pineconing was pretty far along...and he has been fighting for a long time. I did get a couple pictures of him that I will post later of how far the pineconing had gone, and the cysts weren't getting any better either. As much as I know he would have kept fighting, I just couldn't see him struggling so much any more, I really couldn't...as much as my heart didn't want to do it, he had been heading downhill for awhile...


----------



## lilnaugrim

I know but I'm still sorry. I fear that day may come for Aero as well, his cyst isn't going anywhere any time soon. Cysts are hard since we can't really remove them for our small fish so you just have to let it go and provide the best of care elsewhere while you can; it's certainly no guarantee but maybe it helps in the end, I really don't know. I'm sorry for your sad day though :-(


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> I know but I'm still sorry. I fear that day may come for Aero as well, his cyst isn't going anywhere any time soon. Cysts are hard since we can't really remove them for our small fish so you just have to let it go and provide the best of care elsewhere while you can; it's certainly no guarantee but maybe it helps in the end, I really don't know. I'm sorry for your sad day though :-(


I'm glad I had him while I did. He brought a lot of joy to my life, and my room mate's. I only regret that it was such a short time and that this all happened to him...


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today was just not a good day...

First, my friend texted me about the new boy. Her brother had been in her room and he dropped something, scaring him. His response to this was to jump...he didn't survive the fall.

Then, I noticed that Dragoon's scales were raised...worse than before. Within a few hours, the scales had risen up on most of his body:


















(sorry, hands were shaking pretty badly)

I made the decision to put him down just because he had been declining in health for at least a month now, if not several months. As much as my heart wanted to let him keep fighting, I knew, deep down, that he was suffering, even if it wasn't "plain as day". He went from being an extremely active fish to being one that barely moved. Tonight I'm getting a plant (I already have a pot) and I will bury him in the pot with the plant. 

It's been a very hard day...I may post later, I may not...


----------



## DaytonBetta

I'm sorry about both your fish. That is such a sweet idea to burry him in a plant. Take care.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well...I took out the barrier in the 5.5 to give Merlin some more room to swim around...I can tell he's a bit confused as to where Dragoon went. However, that's not stopping him from claiming the new territory and picking on Thing 1; reminding the snail that he's boss. *Sigh* I'm really fighting the urge to cry (mainly due to all the people in my room...) It's very hard knowing that he's not going to greet me with Merlin in the morning, or when I come back from classes, or even work. I feel like I let him down...


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

DO NOT BLAME YOURSELF!!!!!!! You were a wonderful mom remember when you got him? I do! We both did not want to go home and on the said way home both of our boys were near us. Happy to be going to a place where they can call home. When I watched both of my nephews Dragoon and Merlin always brought a smile to my face.


Never remember how it ended always remember how it came to be. (C) ~ AlphaOmegaWolf666


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh gee AOW, you're going to make ME cry now! Good thing I'm at work so I can't! But I completely agree! None of this was your fault BL1313, you didn't help him or make him get cysts. Cysts are internal and no amount of water changes can help them! He was a strong fish for sure for going this long with the cysts he had!! He will be missed but just think of all the things you've learned by keeping him and Merlin, it's been a lot and a long time!

S.I.P. Dragoon, you and your funny antics will be missed for sure.


----------



## BettaLover1313

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> DO NOT BLAME YOURSELF!!!!!!! You were a wonderful mom remember when you got him? I do! We both did not want to go home and on the said way home both of our boys were near us. Happy to be going to a place where they can call home. When I watched both of my nephews Dragoon and Merlin always brought a smile to my face.
> 
> 
> Never remember how it ended always remember how it came to be. (C) ~ AlphaOmegaWolf666





lilnaugrim said:


> Oh gee AOW, you're going to make ME cry now! Good thing I'm at work so I can't! But I completely agree! None of this was your fault BL1313, you didn't help him or make him get cysts. Cysts are internal and no amount of water changes can help them! He was a strong fish for sure for going this long with the cysts he had!! He will be missed but just think of all the things you've learned by keeping him and Merlin, it's been a lot and a long time!
> 
> S.I.P. Dragoon, you and your funny antics will be missed for sure.


You're both going to make me cry! Thank you for your kind words! It's because of people like you on this forum and off that really help me get through this rough spot. I've been blown away by how supportive everyone has been from my mom, who may not understand my love of bettas, but was still upset for me, to my room mate, to my friend that sometimes said to put Dragoon down sooner, but was really, truly sorry that I had to do it, and then to awesome people like you, AOW, who is partly to blame for me getting into bettas, and people on this forum like you, lil, who answer my silly questions and/or read this journal.

AOW-I do remember, thank you for reminding me of that time

lil-Thank you again, and for reminding me of all the good times I had learning about how to care for bettas and enjoying their (especially Dragoon's) antics. Those memories I wouldn't trade for the world.


----------



## lilnaugrim

:-D I wish there was a crying happy face to show my metaphorical happy tears right now


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> :-D I wish there was a crying happy face to show my metaphorical happy tears right now


Aw! 

That would be a good emoticon to have.


I think I may be a bit paranoid, but I think Merlin is constipated again. I'm going to add epsom salt to the tank, however, do I need to remove the snails? I don't want to harm them accidentally.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I believe ES is fine with snails, it's a natural fertilizer too but to be on the safe side I would pull them while you treat or pull Merlin to treat him separately.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> I believe ES is fine with snails, it's a natural fertilizer too but to be on the safe side I would pull them while you treat or pull Merlin to treat him separately.


Okay, thanks! I will do that then.


----------



## Huffle Puffles

I'm so very sorry to hear about your losses.  Everyone else is right, you did what you could and gave Dragoon a very loving home. I'm sure he's watching over and making faces at Merlin from above. <3 SIP.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> I'm so very sorry to hear about your losses.  Everyone else is right, you did what you could and gave Dragoon a very loving home. I'm sure he's watching over and making faces at Merlin from above. <3 SIP.


Thank you.


----------



## BettaLover1313

This is just not my week...I did not get the internship I was hoping to get, so now I'm going to have to either find one for the Fall or Spring semesters of next year, or sometime next summer (meaning I won't have my degree until it's completed). 

I had my Accounting exam today, I think it went all right. Can't say it went well. I'm hoping it's enough to pass the class as I don't want to take it again. 

I did bury Dragoon today in a potted plant. I know, weird, but I can't/couldn't bear the thought of throwing him out or flushing him. I made sure I found a pot & plant that I knew would remind me of him. 









A Croton plant, since it reminds me of the red wash he had in his fins and a dark green pot, to remind me of his unique coloring/iridescence.

Lastly, Merlin is doing well. He seems to like having the 5.5 gallon to explore. The snails like the fact that they can get to each other more easily :roll:. 









I will admit, it doesn't look bad without the barrier. I know I think it looks empty since Dragoon isn't there anymore...


Anywho! When I went to Wal-Mart today, I did look at the bettas. A little CT was giving me the look, but it's too soon, plus, I don't want to buy a betta from Wal-Mart ever again. Too many problems seem to arise. I did talk with AOW, we will probably go looking at bettas sometime next week. I don't know if I will come home with one (more than likely, I have a weakness for those little faces) but I think I'm going to be pickier. Not saying that I will fully ignore "the look" if one gives it, but I know I'll be taking other factors into account since I still want to have a 10 gallon tank split three-ways. Just typing this though is making my stomach clench. I can't believe I'm thinking of getting another betta so soon :roll:. Something must be wrong with me...


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Sorry about the internship, that really stinks. 

That's a really lovely plant and gesture 

The tank looks nice, your plants are looking very healthy! And no, there's nothing wrong with you for thinking of getting another betta. Yes, it's sad when we lose one, but we all know there's lots of them out there that need homes and the conditions most of them are subject to aren't always good. I'm sure Dragoon will be happy for whoever you decide to give a loving home to next.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Definitely nothing wrong with that! You aren't replacing him but giving the chance for another to live in a good home! Not many of those fish can say they go to good homes like yours!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> Sorry about the internship, that really stinks.
> 
> That's a really lovely plant and gesture
> 
> The tank looks nice, your plants are looking very healthy! And no, there's nothing wrong with you for thinking of getting another betta. Yes, it's sad when we lose one, but we all know there's lots of them out there that need homes and the conditions most of them are subject to aren't always good. I'm sure Dragoon will be happy for whoever you decide to give a loving home to next.


Thanks! I'm really surprised the plants have been doing so well. That's very true about all the bettas in the stores that need homes.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Woke up this morning and the first thing I see is Merlin near the gravel (had a mini-panic attack) and who should be near him but Thing 1 & 2. It was like he was guarding them! It was so adorable, I was I could have snagged a picture! Merlin spotted me though and moved towards the surface to be fed. Too cute though!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Phew! Finals are done and over and tomor...today, I get to go home!

Merlin is not very happy at the moment since he is in his cup with the two snails (will be adding some water from the carrier the plants are in when I wake up later...I'm confusing myself thoroughly >.< Anyway! I'm packed and ready to go, just have to go the library tom-today to return a book as well as going to the studio to grab the last of my pieces. 

I'm going to go to bed now before I confuse anybody else with my early morning ramblings!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Made it back home. I gave the tank a thorough cleaning (exhausting on top of driving). I rearranged the plants as well. As much as I liked how I had them, I decided to move the Anubias closer to the intake part of the filter so it would block them and I could take the yucky looking rag off. The rag keeping the current down had to stay, but it got cleaned a bit as well. 

Merlin handled the trip well, though he did get a bit stressed. He's back in his tank with the light off. I figured he could use the break from it after all he's been through last night and today. 

Possibly Saturday night, but definitely Sunday, AOW and I will be looking at bettas (I'm supposed to keep AOW from buying anymore :lol. I'm still not sure if I will actually come back with a betta, but I think it will be nice to look. 

Anyway, both four-footed animals were very pleased to see me. Lucky had a long tug-of-war playtime session along with some running around in the yard. Renji has been trying to figure out why his fishy-flavored drinking fountain is no longer accessible, it's too cute. 

Well, I think that's everything. I know Mom wanted to go out to eat in a few minutes so I'll leave it here for now!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Before I forget again; since I am going to several pet stores this weekend, I was going to try and start building up my "med kit". 

This is what I currently have on hand:

Aquarium Salt
Epsom Salt
General API Cure
Melafix (I know, not the best, I got this before I knew it wasn't the greatest)


So I was hoping for some help on what else I should add (Kanaplex seems to be a big one and is what I will be purchasing) but any other "must haves" or "I've found this useful" suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I like having Potassium Permanganate which is actually found in Clear Water by Jungle from Walmart ^_^ good for even Columnaris. Also good for QT and as a multi-purpose med or preventative. Anything with Praziquantel in it is good for internal parasites along with ES of course. I also have Maracyn I & II just for a different antibiotic. Since they both target the two different sides of gram negative/positive I find sometimes they can be more powerful than kanaPlex together. Of course KanaPlex is gentler but may not hit on all the bacteria that Maracyn I & II will do. Furan-2 is also great for Columnaris and usually what I go to first for that.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> I like having Potassium Permanganate which is actually found in Clear Water by Jungle from Walmart ^_^ good for even Columnaris. Also good for QT and as a multi-purpose med or preventative. Anything with Praziquantel in it is good for internal parasites along with ES of course. I also have Maracyn I & II just for a different antibiotic. Since they both target the two different sides of gram negative/positive I find sometimes they can be more powerful than kanaPlex together. Of course KanaPlex is gentler but may not hit on all the bacteria that Maracyn I & II will do. Furan-2 is also great for Columnaris and usually what I go to first for that.


Thanks for all the recommendations! I will add those to my list!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Very excited for the Preakness Stakes today! I'm eagerly awaiting the start of the broadcast at 3:30pm CST. I love hearing the back stories on the horses, owners, & trainers (Kentucky Derby participants & new ones alike), not to mention the history of the Preakness Stakes. There is always an interesting tidbit somewhere. 

Merlin is doing well, I shall try and get pictures of how the 5.5 looks sometime tomorrow or Monday. Still want to give him some space after travelling the other day. The Anubias blocking the intake seems to be working well, even if my tank does look bare once more >.< Holy Java Fern sprouts though! I didn't realize how many I had till yesterday! I have the two big ones and then 5-7 little separate sprouts! The Hornwort is doing iffy. It has some new growth finally, but it still looks sad.

Kind of excited to go betta shopping tomorrow, kind of not. I feel like I'm leaning towards getting a female, but it'd have to be from the lfs nearby. The ones at PetSmart are very small and young (usually), and unfortunately, I'm not ready to care for a young betta (or have one slip through my divider as AOW's did several times). I still want to learn more before doing so. Pet Supplies Plus usually doesn't have females from what I've seen when I've been there. Not opposed to a male though if the right one is at any of the stores while I'm there. I also have to keep in mind that I want to buy some medicine and Milkbones for Lucky. I've also been considering getting a third Nerite snail for the 10 gallon tank, but I think that will wait until I actually get the 10 gallon set up. 

The garden season has started for me and my mom. We've roto-tilled the soil and Mom wants to buy mulch for the flower beds that we usually have up front and along the side of the house, so she may be going to buy that tomorrow once I get home. I'll have to plant the potatoes that we have now that the garden has been tilled, and I'll also have to look for bush zucchini and whatever else Mom and I decide to grow. I also need to plant the Croesus and Petunias that we bought for the sides and front. 

Well, I shall go back to *cough*start*cough, cough* packing for my sleepover at AOW's. I'll get to see her pretty bettas (and take pictures of them so I can surprise her with something-can't say what since I know she reads this journal sometimes). She says I'm to keep her from buying another betta :lol: we all know that that's not going to work.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Had a fun time at AOW's today. I got the pictures of her fish, which I will post sometime tomorrow. We had a close-call though with her two females. She had divided one of her tanks and had the two separated. However, the one female got over to the other side and started going after the other female. Luckily, we caught it in time and only some fins were nipped, and the instigator had a nipped tail. We were both very relieved to have caught them before things had gotten really bad. Only other bad news is that the 10 gallon turned out to be a 5 gallon tank, but that's okay.

We did go betta shopping, even checking out a new store that we hadn't known was in the area, however, I really didn't find a betta that I liked (though there was a cute piebald HM). We both learned that the Wal-Mart in our area is horrible (had to get dog treats for Lucky from there) in fish care. Dead fish in their big tanks and several dead bettas in their cups :-(. I really wish they'd just get rid of their aquatic section like the other one in our area did. Fish aren't just merchandise, they are living things that need care. It isn't that hard to do water changes!

I'm starting to wonder if I really want another betta...I almost feel like I just want to have one, as it's nice to have an open tank and not see a divider. I was starting to think of maybe doing a small community tank in my 5.5 gallon, however, I think that's too small :/. I think all I'd really want is a small group of Cardinal Tetras, but just looking online, a 5.5 seems too small for such a thing. Seems I'll still need a 10 gallon...I hope Pet Smart has their $1/gallon sale soon as I don't want to spend too much money on a new tank.

I think that's about all. I shall try and get pictures of Merlin & the snails to upload tomorrow with the pictures of AOW's fish too.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I think this illustrates nicely how I'm currently feeling about my tank, plus I just love the _Naruto_ series.

Anywho! Just a quick post, no pictures yet, sorry! Still trying to figure out what I want to do with my current tank. I don't want to divide it again, as I quite like it how it is, and I'm fairly certain a 5.5 won't fit other fish/fish that I want to put in there. So frustrating! >.< Looking forward to adding more plants, just wish I could add something else to the tank too.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Still have a headache figuring out what I want to do about tanks & fish. As I've stated, I kind of want another betta, kind of don't, especially now that I don't have a 10 gallon tank ready to go. As for the 5.5, I don't want to divide it again since I threw out the old barrier (I know it wouldn't cost that much to put in a new one) but I also don't want to deal with a flimsy barrier agan (unwilling to silicone in barriers into the 5.5). I also wish I could add a different type of fish to my tank (as I've stated three times now >.<) but I know that a 5.5 isn't enough room to add any more fish, especially not with a betta. *Sigh* this is weighing all too heavily on my mind at the moment...

In other news, enjoying my summer at home. Lucky has been very fun to play with and snuggle with for sleeping whenever. Renji has been very sweet since I've been home as well, sometimes following me around the house along with the dog. 

Merlin is happy to be back home and he's enjoying his new tank setup since it's new. I honestly don't like it (you'll see why) but that's why I'm getting more plants for him! Still very conflicted on the fish-wanting though :roll:.


And now for pictures!

First AOW's fish (to see more, go to her journal where I posted them all):








Chantaloupe









Doctor-so pretty!









Unnamed new boy









Sushi (wasn't feeling very well :-()









Ali (one that came out a bit worse for wear after Chantaloupe got onto her side of the tank)


Now for my pets:









Renji in the box!









Hi from Lucky!









Camera!









Yes?









You should really unpack.









Yep, these are my snails :roll:









*sigh*









My handsome boy









Tail is so ragged though >.<









But he's still cute









Current tank setup. Can you see why I don't like it?


Now I'm going to relax with a bit of wine from Whispering Bluffs Winery in Potosi, WI (I know it's Monday and I'm already drinking XD) with my dinner :cheers:.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Pssh, you can drink any day of the week! In fact, wine sounds real good right now *rummages to fine my Moscato*
:cheers:


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Pssh, you can drink any day of the week! In fact, wine sounds real good right now *rummages to fine my Moscato*
> :cheers:


lol I usually don't drink unless it's the weekend, and even then it's rarely. Not one for alcohol typically.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, I don't drink often either, only when it's needed to destress at times and then just at parties we have occasionally. It certainly makes our Karaoke Parties we have every month and a half, much more fun when everyone is drunk/tipsy ^_^ most of them sleep over our house so it's all safe, that or they have a DD which we always make sure. It's all good fun though because we're singing and we usually end up playing some silly dice games or something. lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, I don't drink often either, only when it's needed to destress at times and then just at parties we have occasionally. It certainly makes our Karaoke Parties we have every month and a half, much more fun when everyone is drunk/tipsy ^_^ most of them sleep over our house so it's all safe, that or they have a DD which we always make sure. It's all good fun though because we're singing and we usually end up playing some silly dice games or something. lol


That sounds like a lot of fun! I seem to just drink with my mother lol, though I have had some mixed drinks with good friends every once in a while.


----------



## DaytonBetta

What about shrimp or African dwarf frogs in your 5 gallon?


----------



## BettaLover1313

DaytonBetta said:


> What about shrimp or African dwarf frogs in your 5 gallon?


I really hadn't considered those options, though I don't think I could handle shrimp/Merlin would probably eat them sadly. As for the frogs, though they are cute, I don't think I could handle trying to catch them for full water changes. Thank you for the suggestions though! As I said, they hadn't even crossed my mind!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Cute thing to leave everyone with for the night: I've been watching River Monsters on Animal Planet for the past several hours and my mom was watching TV in her room. Well, on a commercial break she went to check where the dog was and all I heard was "Awwww!" I go to see what she's awwing at and I find Lucky on my bed, his head on my pillow. So cute! I would have snagged a picture but all the light we had was from my tank, not enough for a decent picture. He was adorable though!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Noooo frogs! Frogs have a tendancy to bite off long finned Bettas tails!!! I've seen it done a few times now and I would never recommend frogs as tankmates unfortunately. Besides, Dwarf frogs aren't always so dwarf! I saw a five year old ADF and holy shnikes! He was the size of a large Oscar! Or almost to that size! His name was Roller lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Noooo frogs! Frogs have a tendancy to bite off long finned Bettas tails!!! I've seen it done a few times now and I would never recommend frogs as tankmates unfortunately. Besides, Dwarf frogs aren't always so dwarf! I saw a five year old ADF and holy shnikes! He was the size of a large Oscar! Or almost to that size! His name was Roller lol


lol cute name for a large frog! I like watching them & seeing pictures of frogs, but they're not for me, neither are shrimp.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Sorry for not posting the past couple days! I've been busy trying to unpack, get a job for the summer, and also maintaining my garden & the landscaping around the house, while also walking & training the dog. 

Job wise, I'm still trying to find a job. It's definitely not easy in an area dominated with small towns, but I've done it before & I can do it again . In good news, I got a new phone since my previous one was turning off on its own (nothing near it, not dying) and not sending messages along with several other problems. Luckily, I got a free upgrade available so I now have a Smart Phone...which I feel clueless in using lol. It is pretty nice though, and I'm sure I will figure it out eventually.

Anyway, the best part about being home (besides from seeing my mom and pets) is gardening! Right now, all I have in the garden is potatoes, however, Mom and I were planning on getting a bush zucchini plant and a green pepper plant or two. Even though we have a lot of room the potatoes took up a lot and the bush zucchini can get quite big as well! I can see that we may have too many potatoes at the end of the growing season though ^^;. As for landscaping, all I really do is make sure all our flowers & plants along the side of the house and out front are watered and kept looking nice. 

Right now the big focus is getting Lucky ready for his test this upcoming Saturday for his Beginner Training Class. Right now his weak points are walking on a slack leash & staying while sitting & laying down. Today he actually sat and stayed for a full minute, which is the test time that he has to sit, so that's a huge relief! Now we just need to perfect that and the down, stay and we'll be fine. 

Betta wise, Merlin is doing well. I did a water change yesterday and he was perfectly fine with it all. He knows how things work now and just goes with it. Of course he still flares at me and other things, but that's just him :-D. Only bad thing about yesterday is I realized I'd purchased pH test strips only instead of my usual test strips that test ammonia, nitrates, hardness, etc. :roll:. I'll go with it right now, but I'm annoyed that I didn't catch my mistake before now. Snails are doing fine, they've been doing a good job cleaning up the remaining algae on that rag for the filter, and also just keeping things looking nice.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Hi! I'm BettaLover1313 and I have a problem...I'm addicted to bettas! :wave:

Yesterday was just supposed to be a quick trip to our favorite (I mean me & AOW) lfs. Well that was closed...so we ended up going to PetSmart (to simply look at the kitties and bettas) and then to Wal-Mart (AOW needed some things). THIS is where everything went wrong!

As I stated in a different post, we'd been to the Wal-Mart before and hated how the fish looked. We had great resolve then not to buy bettas...the resolve failed on both our parts. We were *supposed* to keep the other from falling in love with a betta...we both failed miserably. I ended up picking out a cute little marble colored female from Wal-Mart who'd been there the last time (breaking both my resolve to not buy a betta and to not buy one from Wal-Mart :roll and AOW got a handsome reddish-orange male from PetSmart. The only thing that is saving me right now is that AOW said she'd keep my new female, who I've dubbed Molly along with her fish until I can get a 10 gallon tank (now more motivated than ever to get it and the necessary items to make a couple barriers). 

So here are pictures of Molly and AOW's new betta:

Molly:








Pretty isn't she?









Can you see why I failed miserably?









Who could say no to this face?









And she's photogenic to boot!

AOW's new boy:



























Before all this happened, I helped the owner of the horses I work with do chores and also helped with medicating Eljay, who's leg is not looking too good again, and Geniune, who cut his leg on something near his hoof. Before even that though, I groomed Banjo & Poco, so here are pictures of their adorableness:









Banjo sniffing the grooming tools along with his halter as I was unlocking the gate to get to Poco.









Poco getting impatient for his grooming.









Looking for scraps









Enjoying the sun









Poco posing after his grooming.


Last, but most definitely not least, some pictures of Merlin:









What?









Feeding time?









Oh! Picture time, okay I'll pose!









But that's not the camera, grrr!









What is this new thing?!

If you hadn't guessed, these pictures were taken with my Smart Phone, as I wanted to test out the camera. I'm quite pleased with how it does zooming in on things and just overall quality of most of the pictures. :-D

So yeah...I have a new betta, technically speaking. I won't actually have her though until I can get a 10 gallon (or unless something happens at AOWs where she has to make room for one of her fish in that case I can set up the 3 gallon temporarily).


----------



## lilnaugrim

She's beautiful!! I absolutely love her! Sometimes you just find that fish and you know that it's right, more so than the other fishes that you just *wanted* just because they were there. I can't wait to see her all colored up and in clearer water! lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> She's beautiful!! I absolutely love her! Sometimes you just find that fish and you know that it's right, more so than the other fishes that you just *wanted* just because they were there. I can't wait to see her all colored up and in clearer water! lol


She had quite the personality! Plus, she was always facing me on the drive back to AOW's house, so she was definitely the right fish, even if she doesn't turn out to be marble in color, Molly has my heart already! I shall pester AOW to get a picture of her in the clearer water that she put her in either late last night or earlier today ;-). I'm very excited for my new girl!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes! Definitely!!! She's such a pretty little thing!


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Ohhh my goodness! I just ADORE Molly!! Glad that little cutie found a great home !


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> Ohhh my goodness! I just ADORE Molly!! Glad that little cutie found a great home !


She is too cute! I keep hoping I'll have a job by sometime next week so I can start saving for that 10 gallon. I really want her here where I can look at her adorableness anytime! :-D


----------



## DaytonBetta

She is very cute and I love the orange male! Have fun setting up the 10 gallon!


----------



## Fenghuang

I love Molly's colours. Very pretty. And it's so cool that you get to work with those majestic horses.


----------



## BettaLover1313

DaytonBetta said:


> She is very cute and I love the orange male! Have fun setting up the 10 gallon!


Thanks! AOW actually wanted a different male, but he gave her such a look that she had to go back for him instead . I'm really looking forward to the 10 gallon tank!




Fenghuang said:


> I love Molly's colours. Very pretty. And it's so cool that you get to work with those majestic horses.


Thanks! I enjoy working with them. They all have their own personalities and quirks that make them awesome to work with!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Wow! I've had a busy past few days!

Horse wise, it's been pretty busy. The owner had a bit of a hard time with Banjo on one of the days as Banjo was put in with the old, blind mare Crystal, temporarily, while the chiropractor was working on Poco. Unfortunately, Banjo got VERY attached to Crystal and was very unruly to the point of managing to tug his lead off the hitching post and running towards the pasture and getting himself into a corner. This was a bit scary for me, as I was trying to figure out a safe way, for both of us, to get back out of this corner. Luckily, it all worked out and he and I were both fine. Genuine is making a good recovery from his small cut near his left hind hoof, Eljay is still on the iffy part of the healing process, as the wound will look good one day, and then look bad the next. 

Poco & Banjo have both been getting some riding in and while the owner has decided that Poco might not be a suitable horse for me to ride, he thinks that Banjo will be a good fit for me, he thinks after he's ridden him a few more times he'll let me start riding him in the small corral that Banjo has been using as his temporary home while the other horses adjust to him. The reason Poco isn't really suitable for me is that he likes to buck/tries to buck. The owner thinks he'll be a good mount once he has stopped the habit, but for now, a horse of Poco's build (brick house) and strength isn't a good mount for a still-new rider like me. Banjo has his quirks, yes, but Zip did too, I do like having a horse that will challenge me a bit but yet will still look out for me too (Zip did a good job of that). The owner has also slowly started working Eljay again, since Eljay hasn't had a saddle on his back since December, he wanted to make sure that he would still take the weight without throwing a fit. I'm pleased to say that he did well with that part. Later, he just let Eljay feel his weight in the saddle, but no actual riding.

Furry pet wise--Lucky passed his Beginning Obedience Class :blueyay::greenyay::redyay:! At first my mom and I were really worried since as we were practicing all that he had to do, other dogs kept coming in and he had zero focus. Once we were alone, he was a totally different dog!!! He walked really well on a loose leash, he stayed in both sit and down for the time he was supposed to, he did great on recall, and he didn't jump on the trainer, which was, apparently, part of the test (had no clue about that one though :shock. Lucky did great though! 

Before the test, my one friend and her sister walked their dog, a Golden Retriever named Miss Daisy, with Lucky, and the two did wonderfully together! There was a bit of a rough start with Daisy being territorial but once the two had walked together, they were best friends! Daisy really wanted to play with Lucky, while Lucky just wanted to walk and he tolerated all her puppy antics (Daisy is younger than Lucky). We're hoping to walk them together again, as it's great socialization for both dogs!

Renji has been doing well too, though it's obvious he misses the outside. It's always around this time of year that he becomes really vocal, very demanding, and tries to sneak outside when we're taking the dog out/leaving at any time. He's slowly starting to get over it though, especially since we've been able to have the windows open so he can enjoy the fresh air from a safe spot while also getting to hear all the birds and squirrels (and pretending to stalk them). 

Fish wise, Merlin is doing well. He's been casually moving about his tank and enjoying the peace and quiet that he gets from my room. I do know that he misses seeing me more though, since I don't spend a lot of time in my room, typically. The last couple days I've been spending a couple hours in there (usually napping :lol. 

AOW has been taking good care of Molly, and I have two pictures of Molly in clean water looking very cute :-D (though a bit blurry)! Sadly, still no news on the job front, so the 10 gallon is still going to wait, but I can, hopefully, pick up the items for making the dividers. 

In general, I've visited my grandparents several times this week, getting a nice picture of their HUGE Bleeding Heart plant (which my mom and I want a clipping from very badly since Bleeding Hearts are not commonly sold in our area...especially now that the place that we knew sold them is no longer around). We also bought a couple more Petunias that my mom liked for the side of the house along with a Zucchini plant (Though we think we got a vine variety instead of a bush one...oops!). I got to visit with some relatives this weekend, and I hope to see them one more time sometime today (really wanted to see Lucky, who we couldn't bring up due to a different relative's dog not liking other dogs). Unfortunately, the sites my pictures are on are being uncooperative, so I'll upload them later today for everyone.


----------



## BettaLover1313

The promised pictures!









Eljay tied to the hitching post with a saddle, behaving himself.









Molly!!! 









My favorite flower <3. Very surprised at how nice the shot turned out.


Bonus! Kitty cuteness!









Sleeping all snug on the bed!









Not happy at being awakened, but still so cute!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Cute photos! I really like the look of Eljay, just a beautiful horse!

Congrats to Lucky and you guys!!! Sounds like it's really paying off for you and him!! :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Cute photos! I really like the look of Eljay, just a beautiful horse!
> 
> Congrats to Lucky and you guys!!! Sounds like it's really paying off for you and him!! :-D


I love Eljay's roan coat as well, plus he's very cute, even if he is sometimes Mr. Nibbles :lol:. It's fun to play the little game he and I have of me blowing at his nose and him just constantly stretching his nose as far as he can to get the air. Weird fella!

Thanks! It has been paying off! We're hoping to maybe start him in Agility as he has the energy and ability for it! :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

It's been a busy past couple days! Sorry for not posting! 

Remember that internship I was hoping for? Well, after I had posted, my employer called me back and told me to wait and see and that they'd keep trying. After a couple more weeks of waiting, I got the internship and I will be starting work this upcoming Monday :-D! 

Otherwise, things have been kind of bland around here. Merlin is doing well, as are Lucky and Renji, along with Molly at AOW's house. Actually, speaking of Molly, I may be getting a 10 gallon sooner than I thought, so I'm very excited for that! I was a bit disappointed today since my plants hadn't come in yet :| but according to the tracking, they should arrive tomorrow as they're only a state away. I know I'm looking forward to adding the plants into the tank, and I know Merlin will love them as well!

Tomorrow I will do a better update with some pictures of various things from my garden, to Merlin, to the plants, etc. Just lots of pictures ;-).


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yayaya! Congrats on the Internship and the tank! Huh, weird the plants haven't come in yet! Two people got theirs yesterday, post office is slacking!! lol But I received the Money order yesterday! Thank you much and I do hope the plants arrive well today ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yayaya! Congrats on the Internship and the tank! Huh, weird the plants haven't come in yet! Two people got theirs yesterday, post office is slacking!! lol But I received the Money order yesterday! Thank you much and I do hope the plants arrive well today ^_^


Thanks! Yay! Glad you got the money order! I'm pretty sure they'll arrive today, as I said, they're just one state over.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Plants are definitely arriving today as I just checked the tracking and they are out for delivery in my town :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yay :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

As I was browsing through all the threads I'm subscribed through on here a few minutes ago and I was reading along when I realized I'd forgotten something very important... I'd never dumped out the old fish water from Merlin's tank :shock: (it had been sitting in my room for several hours just daring a puppy or kitty to drink from it). Now that that's out of the way, I can finally post!

Went to PetSmart today to pick up some dog food. As usual, I was looking at the bettas while Lucky was trying to get the employees to pet him, when I glanced up and noticed the bettas had fairly large pectoral fins. I mused to myself, "Huh, those look like Elephant Ear Bettas" sure enough, I look at the tag below the cups and it says "NEW: Dumbo Bettas". So now my PetSmart carries Elephant Ears. I must admit. It's a nice change of coloring to what they usually have in stock, but still very weird at the same time. Lately, they've been getting more variety then usual. However, the cups are almost always clean, so they're not doing a bad job in keeping their fish healthy. 

The plants did come in today :greenyay:. Here is how they looked once I'd unwrapped the packaging: 









lil did a great job in packaging them. They still look pretty darn good after being in the mail for an extra day.

I immediately did the WC I'd been prolonging on Merlin's tank so that I could put the plants in more easily. Much to Merlin's dismay, he was promptly removed from the tank as I did the partial WC and inserted the plants after they got rinsed in warm water.









The Kraken-I mean uh-Merlin! Eagerly waiting to be released into his newly planted (horribly) tank.









Newly released Merlin thinking he should go to the left









Or maybe the right! He was so excited he wasn't sure what way to explore first!

Yep! Merlin loves all the new plants, and the snails appreciated them too, already climbing over them looking for something to nom. I think I've given up hope in finding them in the mornings or evenings when they decide to hide on me with how I put in some of the plants. I'm not going to lie, I kind of just threw them in there. At first I was trying to put them in specific places but when that failed, I just started putting them wherever they'd fit!

Merlin decided that while he was exploring he'd oblige in a photo shoot:








AH! So many new things to explore!









What's new over here?









Oh! You're still there!









I'm going to explore more!









*wiggle*









Oooh! Are you eatable?









What about you?









GRRRR! My territory Mom! Stay back!









You too, four-legged thing! (aka Lucky)









I'm watching you...

Now we're going to backtrack for a bit. As I've mentioned before (or at least I think I have *frowns in thought*) I have a garden that I like to try and do every year, and even though the last couple years didn't really work out, this year, I have a small garden consisting of four rows of potatoes and one, lone zucchini plant. So without further ado, the pictures from Monday of the started garden!









The full garden, just watered.









The zucchini plant









A potato plant starting to sprout

I've been to see the horses a couple times this week (no pics this time, sorry!), and Eljay is slowly on the mend along with Genuine. With Poco, it's still uncertain if the chiropractor is helping or not. It seems to be, but the owner isn't sure yet as Poco still is off. I'm hoping that even with my job that I'll still be able to go over and help, and possibly ride too. 

As for getting the 10 gallon, I'm still hoping to do that sometime next week. Like I've said numerous times, I really want to have Molly here with me, plus, I think a companion might be good for Merlin. Even though he has been doing well, I think he does miss having a companion next door. Now how close that neighbor is depends on how they seem to get along. I'm hoping that with the barrier there won't be too much stress for both fish (and potentially a third). 









Only pic I have of Molly that's new from AOW. She's too cute!

Furry pet wise, Lucky & Renji are still doing good. Lucky tends to drive Renji nuts, but that's normal. Hoping to maybe take Lucky out to my grandparents tomorrow to give him a good, long walk as he hasn't had one the past couple days due to the weather and me being out working on paperwork with my employer. 









Yes?









What? I'm adorable!


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Merlin really is such a handsome boy! The tank is looking good, in no time Merlin will have his very own jungle to rule.  Also Renji and Lucky are adorable as always!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Thank you! :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh yeah, sorry about the wisteria being a bit stem-y, a bunch of them lost their lower leaves because they were all floating together for a while >.< But they look like they arrived well! I hope the acclimation time won't be too long and they'll start to grow for you soon ^_^

Garden looks good so far! I do love gardening but the bugs love me more so I'll stick to indoor gardening for now!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh yeah, sorry about the wisteria being a bit stem-y, a bunch of them lost their lower leaves because they were all floating together for a while >.< But they look like they arrived well! I hope the acclimation time won't be too long and they'll start to grow for you soon ^_^
> 
> Garden looks good so far! I do love gardening but the bugs love me more so I'll stick to indoor gardening for now!


Not a problem with the Wisteria. Merlin is actually using one of the Wisteria and my, currently floating, Anubias to lounge on. He's very happy with the new plant additions!

Thanks! Bugs typically aren't too much of a problem until the plants start flowering...then the Honey Bees arrive...they like to dive-bomb me for no reason :shock:. That and Mud Wasps when I water the plants *shudders* but they only came last year, I haven't had problems with them before or since (knock on wood).


----------



## BettaLover1313

Quick update:

Started work yesterday, and it's already kicking my butt >.< my "trainer" (I use this loosely since I know most of the job that I'm currently being "trained" in) had to leave early, which was fine, but I really forgot how much you have to move around and do there! I got most of the stuff done (not cooler though :-() so I was pretty proud of myself considering it was the first day back and I didn't have any help the first day apart from early in my shift. 

Today is the same shift, but tomorrow is the killer...3am-10am for the rest of the week :shock:. Wish me luck!

Merlin & the snails are doing well. All three of them are taking advantage of all the plants that are now in there and enjoying it immensely.

Renji & Lucky are also doing well, tormenting each other as usual. Lucky was made extremely happy today by the fact that he got a walk in today after not having it all of last week due to the heat. The cat was made happy by this fact as Lucky isn't picking on him at the moment.

Debating if I can actually get the 10 gallon tank this week or not...we'll see. Gas for my car is what is making me wonder if I can get it now or not.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Blah! Just thoroughly exhausted today. Waking up at 2am has been effecting me all day. The donut shift today wasn't hard. Just a lot of memorization of how things go that my brain just doesn't want to process (got the cookie part down though). 

Lucky wasn't too happy today with first being awakened at 2 and then having me leave a half hour later. Plus, I didn't pay a lot of attention to him today, which I feel bad about, but I had to do several things today, one of which was going to Pet Smart.

I decided I would get the 10 gallon tank if it was under $30 and low and behold, Pet Smart had a tank and hood for just under 30. So happy! :-D Aaaaaand then the following happened with AOW, who came with me since she needed a couple things too:

AOW: *places tank on shovel*
BL1313: *shakes head* No. That's not stable, I don't want the tank on that. *Moves shovel and sets tank carefully down in the trunk flat. Closes trunk*

***THUNK, CRACK...tinkle***
:shock::shock2:mg::blueshake:

AOW: *Says from passenger side door* Please tell me that was your arm!
BL1313: *lifts trunk back up* I wish it was . *stares at horribly cracked and broken tank*

Yep, I slammed part of the trunk right onto the tank :roll:. Luckily, when I took the tank back inside, the employee and manager were kind enough to allow me to grab the other 10 gallon on the shelf without charge (though they banned me from touching the tank :lol. We then went to Wal-Mart, as I needed an additional light bulb for the new hood (which takes the same size bulb luckily :-D). Then we proceeded back to Pet Smart after we each got our things. The employee and manager both teased me about having broken the second tank. I knew there was a reason I loved that store! I'm there enough with Lucky that they know me and I them, so it's all good ;-).

Got back home and worked on making DIY dividers for the tank, which took a couple hours. After I had two done, I set up the tank with how I wanted the dividers...I didn't like splitting the 10 gallon in three parts. They were really narrow! So, I just put in one, and figured that I won't be getting another betta for awhile, no matter how much I may want one. Merlin is quite happy with the new setup, and I'm hoping Molly will be too once she arrives tomorrow. Yep! You heard right! Molly will be arriving at my house tomorrow now that I have the ten gallon! I'm very excited :-D Not so much for another 2am-10am though XD.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ugg sucky shifts but at least you get home early! haha

I had something similar happen with those 13 gallons and it was just funny in the end. It's good they allow to exchange and all but still sucks! Can't wait to see Molly in her new set up with Merlin!! :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Ugg sucky shifts but at least you get home early! haha
> 
> I had something similar happen with those 13 gallons and it was just funny in the end. It's good they allow to exchange and all but still sucks! Can't wait to see Molly in her new set up with Merlin!! :-D


Yeah, just two more days of the 2am-10am shift (for now) next week I have pretty decent hours.

First AOW and I were both horrified, but then we just started laughing hysterically. The Pet Smart employee had about the same reaction and the manager was just good-natured about the whole thing. I'm very excited for Molly's arrival! I think she'll like having about 5 gallons to herself (well...and Thing 2 ).


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666

BettaLover1313 said:


> Yeah, just two more days of the 2am-10am shift (for now) next week I have pretty decent hours.
> 
> First AOW and I were both horrified, but then we just started laughing hysterically. The Pet Smart employee had about the same reaction and the manager was just good-natured about the whole thing. I'm very excited for Molly's arrival! I think she'll like having about 5 gallons to herself (well...and Thing 2 ).


Lol yep when we exchanged the tank I had to carry it out not only the employee and the magager banned her from touching the tank but me as well lol. Oh and Molly is very happy to go home to her mommy lol the only problem BL is that Ali is not happy with the whole thing lmbo.


----------



## BettaLover1313

So my iPhone and/or my computer is being stupid and isn't loading the pictures, so I'll see if I can get them up tomorrow sometime :|.

Anyway! Work was a bit hectic today as I had to try and remember everything for donuts...yeah...I can't remember what donuts get what frostings. Too confusing! Luckily, my boss is going to help me out tomorrow with that and see if I can pick up on the frostings better with her method of frosting the donuts. Otherwise, I think I have everything else for the shift down. I'm beyond happy that tomorrow is my last day working that shift though. Definitely not one that I like for many reasons, not just the early hour.

AOW dropped off Molly today, and the first thing I had to do was switch out my divider since she could have squeezed through the gaps that were there. With the new one in, there is still a small gap. So far, she hasn't been able to squeeze through it (not for lack of trying). Molly is beyond adorable, and so pretty! She's gotten more blue-black coloring with very pretty dark blue and light blue iridescence on her body and fins. I can't wait to show you the pictures of some of her antics.

Holy size difference though! Merlin is at least double Molly's size if not triple! She is very tiny! I'm thinking she's either still pretty young or stunted (hoping young). Merlin, at first, didn't seem thrilled to have her over on the other side, but then he started flirting with her and showing off whenever she was near the gaps and he could spot her. For the most part though, they seem to ignore each other. The worst part with Molly, however, is that she blends in really well due to her size and color. I've had mini-panic attacks every time I look at the tank since I have trouble finding her. Molly is really enjoying the space though, and she doesn't bother Thing 2, who is on her side (which is a plus). 

Well, it's bed time for me due to the early hour that I need to wake up at. I will try and post the pictures tomorrow, I promise! :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

Picture time!

















Molly floating in her cup after arriving.









What is going on? You're up to something!









Wheeeee! You can't find me!









You! What have you done!









Wait! I saw something...what did you do?! :evil:









Oy! I don't know what she told you over there but I'm the top betta! Got it?!









Who is this? :shock:









Whoa! What was that red thing?









*goes to investigate*









Oooh! There's a gap here! *tries to squeeze through* (I absolutely love the color of her iridescence! :-D).









I can't see you so you can't see me!









Hi!









What's with grumpy fins?









Oooh! Who's this pretty girl here? 









So pretty! (she stayed like this for a good minute, would explore, and then go right back to staring into one of the blue gems)









Molly: Hi! Did you shout earlier?
Merlin: *grumbles* If this is another male betta I swear...!" :evil:









Merlin: *swims over to investigate*
Molly: *sees the giant red shape* Eeek! *swims off*









Molly: *swims back and is entranced by the behemoth next door*
Merlin: *mutters* I don't think it's male...*tries to swim closer to investigate further*









Merlin: It's a female :shock: *flares to show off*
Molly: I'm bored with this. *swims away*









Merlin: *flares and shows off more, following the barrier*
Molly: *returns* Hmm...interesting. I can do that too *flares back*









You are a wonderful person!!! :thumbsup:









Tank as it is now

I will be posting two more times today (hopefully) but for now, it's nap time!


----------



## lilnaugrim

She's beautiful!!! :-D !!!!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> She's beautiful!!! :-D !!!!


Thanks! I love her! She's so adorable and spunky! Can you hazard a guess at what her tail type might be?


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Remembrance of a Great Little Guy*

What I wanted to do was write up a little story to mark that June 4th would have been Dragoon's year mark of being with me. Sadly, I can't seemingly get the story to flow, so I'll just post pictures of when I got him and how he looked in his prime. It's kind of amazing how he went from a clamped little guy to a little torpedo of greatness.









The first day









Dragoon in all his handsome glory.

There's so much that could be said about this little guy and his unique personality. He rarely flared, he was laid back, yet energetic, he was just the ideal neighbor for Merlin. Even though the two had their moments, I know Merlin misses him, and I miss him dearly, even with Molly now being in the tank. I still miss seeing my little blue-black blur and being greeted by his adorableness. 

Part of me still wonders if I did the right thing in putting him down. Maybe I should have let him keep fighting? The one thing that tells me that I did do the right thing in ending his suffering was how easily I caught him in his cup that night. If there was one thing Dragoon was notorious for, it was his reluctance to go in the cup and how much of a challenge it was to catch him. That night, it was too easy...

Dragoon...you were an amazing companion to both Merlin and I. You were the perfect addition to the family and all of your antics from scaring the crap out of me when you hid to showing off for my room mate and friends whenever they came to look at you and Merlin, are missed greatly. Even though there's a new betta, she can't replace you. I just made more room in my heart, she's not filling the void that you left, just easing the pain. Miss you boy.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today's shift went much better! My boss' way of frosting the donuts is much easier to understand! I actually feel competent in frosting all the various donuts now! I'm very excited that I have tomorrow off. I just hope no one calls off as I want to watch the Belmont Stakes tomorrow.

Fish wise, Molly is settling in. She keeps giving both my mom and I mini heart attacks since she blends in way too well and she's so small! I'm not sure how much to feed her though, since, like I said before, I can't tell if she's just young or if she's stunted :-?. I'm tempted to feed her more since I remember reading somewhere that younger bettas need more, yet the pellets are almost too big for her. Merlin doesn't really pay attention to her or what she does. He just does his own thing on his side of the tank, and if she happens to be near the barrier when he is, then he pays attention. Molly's current obsession is the snails. She can't quite figure out what they are and why they move on her.

Tank wise, I noticed I have some hair algae on the rag for my outflow >.< I'm going to try and wipe that off sometime tomorrow since it just looks blah!

Let's see...what else... Oh! I took Lucky for a walk today. He did pretty well considering he hasn't really had one this week with me being up early and Mom not feeling well. He was excited, but he kept it reined in, which was a nice change of pace. Renji has been pretty well behaved, though I have had to put him downstairs when I'm taking a nap since he doesn't understand that I need the extra couple hours of sleep. 

I did go out to see the horses today. Eljay's leg finally seems to be on the mend! Genuine is also doing well, and Poco had more work done. He did have a couple ribs out of place which would explain his bronciness that he's had. Hopefully he'll be more mellow (if he gets better) so far, the chiropractor does seem to be helping. 

Banjo got a bit of treat by being let out in Crystal's pasture, the only problem is catching him. The owner managed to get him though. He did ask me what I thought of Banjo now that I've gotten to know him more (plus he's noticed that I've been...I don't want to say wary and cautious doesn't quite fit either but it fits better) cautious around him and I explained that it's because one minute he will be sweet and doing exactly what you want, and the next, he can be temperamental and you don't know if he'll do as you ask or not. It wasn't very comforting to learn that apparently there's more to Banjo's story then I've been told. The owner said he'd tell me it after he rode Banjo tomorrow at a trail ride. I know one thing's for sure, I'm not getting on his back till I know everything because I don't want to get on him not knowing if there's something dangerous about him or not. I don't know how it will be riding Banjo, maybe he'll be fine, but from the ground, I know I will be paying a lot of attention to him and I certainly won't trust him for the first couple rides, I'll expect the worst. He's not a bad horse, I do know that. Right now, I'd put him in Eljay's category-he's cute, I think he's awesome, but I wouldn't trust him when riding him just because I know they can and probably would do something that could cause me harm. It's not like with Zip where I could tell that he would watch out for me and I would watch out for him. We trusted each other because we really knew each other. Who knows! Maybe I just don't know Banjo well enough yet!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well, she's got a four ray count which means she's not a VT, she has a beautifully even anal fin so my guess is that she comes from a HM spawn but at the moment is a Delta, possibly Super DeT if you get her to flare to see how far up her tail gets!


----------



## BettaLover1313

It was heartbreaking today to see California Chrome lose today at the Belmont Stakes, however, I do not agree with what one of the partners said. If you have it that all horses have to run all three races then the Triple Crown could potentially lose it's meaning and the horses that one it could become average and easily overlooked. The horses of the past that won the Triple Crown faced the same kind of fresh horses in the last leg as California Chrome did today. Unfortunately, he didn't have enough to give to win over them all. This does not mean that the Triple Crown is wrong to let other horses who qualified come in later and fresher than the horse that just ran both races. They are looking for a true champion of champions. I'm not saying California Chrome isn't a true champion. He is. So is all of those that work with him. California Chrome really is an amazing horse, today just wasn't his day when it came to racing. 

The only reason I am saying this is because I love horse racing. My undergraduate research is on Thoroughbred Genetics and seeing how racing ability is passed on and if inbreeding is affecting their racing ability. I would not want to see the Triple Crown become an every year type of thing. I do realize that this is a bit of an exaggeration, but it is a possibility if it does change to only allow those that qualify must run all three races. I do not want to see something that I eventually want to try and get a horse into become something that means little to nothing. I want it to continue to be something that is memorable when it occurs.

Okay, that's my opinion, I'm finished! Putting the soap box away thanks for reading! Moving on to regular stuff.

Fish! Love my two bettas. Molly is adjusting well, and has gotten used to how the feedings work, and she is starting to get excited whenever she sees me. Merlin really doesn't seem to pay much attention to her at all. He knows she's there, but doesn't really react. It's nice. The snails are also doing well, munching away, though I really wish Thing 1 would go work on the algae that's on my rag :roll:. 

Still recovering from my 3am-10am shifts, I'm very tired even as I'm typing this, but I don't want to go to bed until at least 9. Both my mom and I are also suffering from allergies today so we're both pretty drained as it is. Tomorrow we are hoping to work in the garden and clear if of the crab grass that popped up. I also hope to work with the horses tomorrow and hear how Banjo did on the trail ride today.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Not a busy day today. Mom and I did get some mulch spread out, but not all of it. Didn't get to the garden due to how muddy it was in there. That'll be my daily job of trying to get rid of all the crab grass along, spreading out the rest of the mulch, and mowing the remainder of the lawn. 

Went to help with the horses again and got to see some of the owner's family including his little granddaughter. They wanted me to hold her but I declined. I'm not really comfortable holding babies since I'm afraid I'll drop them. She was very cute though! Treated Geniune's leg but not Eljay since the owner's sister, who's a vet, looked at it and re-wrapped it before I got there. Banjo behaved himself today, and I did learn what the owner was holding back. Previously, Banjo had reared before a water hole or creek (didn't quite understand what he said there) but basically, Banjo went over backwards into the water with him on board and they both went under since the water was quite deep. Luckily, this past time, Banjo did fine going through water. The owner thinks that I'll be able to ride him after he's ridden him a couple more times. 

Fish wise, there's not much to report. Molly is as cute as ever, and Merlin's his usual, grumpy self. As I was typing this I realized I had forgotten to give them dinner . They were good sports about it though. Molly is getting better at eating the pellets, I try to give her the smallest ones since she struggles a bit with the bigger sized ones, though she still gets them down.


----------



## Huffle Puffles

YAY! So happy that Molly finally got to go home with you...and that you spoiled us with the lovely picture show!!

As for questioning if you did the right thing, the fact Dragoon went right into the cup, really was your sign. The night Ramses passed he fell off his leaf and when I went to scoop him back up he swam back down like "nope, let me be this time." I really do believe animals let us know when they're ready.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Huffle Puffles said:


> YAY! So happy that Molly finally got to go home with you...and that you spoiled us with the lovely picture show!!
> 
> As for questioning if you did the right thing, the fact Dragoon went right into the cup, really was your sign. The night Ramses passed he fell off his leaf and when I went to scoop him back up he swam back down like "nope, let me be this time." I really do believe animals let us know when they're ready.


She's such a ham and so adorable, plus she doesn't really pester Merlin, which is a plus!

I know it was his sign, but it was still so hard. I have a feeling I'll always question my decision, but I really couldn't see him suffer anymore.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Not much to report on. Work has been keeping me really busy. So busy, that I almost forgot that the Father's Day Fishing Derby is this Saturday! Luckily, I got signed up for it. Not only is it fun, but I really do enjoy spending that time with my grandfather, and afterwards with my grandmother too. Even if she does drive me up the wall sometimes. 

Furry pets are doing well, though Lucky recently got hold of one of Renji's toys and ripped it to shreds. Renji hasn't seemed to notice that it was missing. 

Fish wise, everyone is doing well from bettas to snails. Snails are happily noming away at whatever they can find. Merlin is enjoying his 5 gallon space still, and utilizing it to the max. Molly has pretty much settled in. She's adorable and quite a contrast to Merlin still. I think she might have grown slightly, but I feel like that's more my wishful thinking. Whatever the case, she's healthy and happy, and so is Merlin!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Whew! Long week last week, and this one will be longer since my boss will be on vacation all week leaving the assistant manager, myself, and the second assistant manager in charge of the store :shock:. Can anyone else sense "chaos". I know tomorrow will be chaos for me since 1) I'm working the sub station, which is probably my least favorite job & 2) I'm stocking the subs which I have no clue how to stock...yeah, fun!

Fishing Derby went really well. There wasn't as many families this year though, which was a bit of a bummer. Even if I like being able to safely walk the docks without fear of fish hooks, it was weird not having so many kids/families. The best part of the derby though, was that my grandfather and I were actually on the dock that my little cousin was fishing on, which we've never been able to do before. So we got to measure her two fish that she caught as well as everyone else's on our dock. Biggest fish I measure was a 15-3/4" Large Mouth Bass. The smallest fish that I measured was a 13-1/4" White Bass that a little boy caught-he was so adorable :-D he actually tied my cousin with most fish on our dock (2). Back to that White Bass though...yeah, I didn't like him very much. I went to grab him so I could put him back in the water and his head smashed against my hand. Admittedly, I should have grabbed closer to his hand, but dang did that hurt! My hand throbbed for the long 45 minutes left of the derby after that. The White Bass did make it back into the water all on his own; apparently he wanted to plop himself in. Another funny incident that occurred, was that one of our dock workers lost their chair, due to the wind, into the lake. I felt bad for him, but it was so funny with the kids running up to me (I was walking down to the other dock worker's end of the dock since he went to talk to my grandfather) and yelling "A chair fell in the water! We couldn't save it! We really tried!" Anyway, my cousin didn't get any prizes for largest fish caught, or even most caught (7 & 8 were the most caught in age divisions). She did however, win a new fishing pool in a raffle. Biggest fish overall of the derby was a 21" Walleye that was caught on a different dock (largest on ours was 17" Bass). 









A wonderful sign that lists (most) species of fish in our lake. There's a couple missing/it's not very specific, especially since we have more than one variety of Muskie in the lake. Otherwise, it's pretty accurate. The Fish Hatchery, who hosts the derby, stocks the Walleye in the lake.









Lovely shot of the lake from the pavilion.









Picture one of my cousin's 7-1/2" Sunfish.









Another picture of it with a bobber in the shot.









And my grandfather starting to measure it.









Cousin's father holding her Small Mouth Bass of 14-1/2".









Very unhappy bass, but very happy dad. What you can't see is him grinning proudly since my cousin reeled this fellow in all by herself, which is pretty impressive if you ask me.









Dock that my grandfather and I worked on and where my cousin caught her two fish. This usually is a good dock to fish from since it's so close to shore.

Fun fact, we had a very large fish prowling around this dock and the one next to it. Someone's line was snapped by a fish and another kid (who I felt really bad for) pulled in just a fish's head. I'm assuming it was one of our large Muskie that are in the lake since our Pike don't get that big and are not very fat (they look like thin pipes). So there was definitely a big fish around. No one caught it though. It was just there for the easy meals.

The rest of last week, and today my mom and I have been working on weeding my garden. We just have one more row to try and clean out after this morning, much to our happiness. I finally got my stuff organized from college today and I still can't find my watercolors and what's worse, I seemingly misplaced my PS3 gaming system too since I can't find that either :roll:. I was hoping to see if it would work with the TV my one co-worker, who's moving, let me have, since they were getting a newer one. I figured I'd have to buy some more watercolors, but there is no way I can buy a new game system. I KNOW it's somewhere in this house, as I remember bringing it in from the cars, it's just a matter of WHERE it went that is eluding me.

Lucky & Renji are doing well. Renji just went to the vet to get his nails clipped and Lucky will probably be going in to Pet Smart to get groomed when I get paid near the end of this week. Both of them have been big cuddle bugs recently, Lucky in particular. He is basically my shadow and follows me everywhere. I feel bad that he can't have a walk today, but it's too warm for one. Renji is currently cuddled up in a chair (his throne), and Lucky is laying on the floor next to me, looking pooped after a hard day of following me around as I cleaned my room and organized my stuff from college.

Merlin & Molly are doing well, they just got a water change yesterday. I think I have finally managed to keep the snails on their own sides with this new tank and barrier as they haven't climbed over the barrier and tried to get to each other. Sad as that kind of is, I'm quite glad since that means no more attempts at snail eggs! Merlin is his usual grumpy self. He really doesn't seem to notice Molly, which is a relief, and Molly has stopped trying to get over to his side (at least to my knowledge). Mom has really warmed up to Molly, as she likes that every time she comes in my room Molly swims up and says "Hi" to her. This is compared to Merlin, who typically flares at her :lol:. 

With Molly, I can't really tell if she's grown any or not (probably to soon to tell too) but she has gained some more color, including some orange on her head. She's such a cutie! She's definitely fun to watch as she swims around her side of the tank. I definitely need to add a decoration or two to her side and Merlin's. Something that they can swim in would be good...just not sure what... I kind of wish I still had Merlin's pyramid since that would have fit now (or at least I think it would have). Oh well! I'll figure something out, I usually do!

Now for some betta pictures!

Merlin had a lovely photo shoot:











































Then there was Molly...









I am a good girl!









Many blurred shots later









You can see some of the orange/yellow she has coming in on her head.









Can see the orange/yellow on top of her head too.









Food?









Love that pretty blue!









Definitely more blue has come in.









And a horrible attempt at a size comparison picture (Molly is too far back). Only downside to them ignoring each other is that they really don't go near the barrier at the same time anymore unless they're getting fed.


Yep, that's about it for me on what's been going on. I'm going to enjoy the rest of my day off now! Toodles!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Bah! I forgot to mention that I did get to ride Banjo for the first time on Saturday. It was...interesting. I'm not sure how I feel about riding him yet since this first time wasn't exactly a good start. Crystal started neighing at him and that's when he became difficult to control to the point that I decided to dismount. He is a sweet horse, and I did enjoy the ride before Crystal started neighing since he was very responsive and eager to go. The owner thought that his eagerness to actually go somewhere might have been part of the problem too. Regardless, I hope to ride Banjo again and learn more about him and, hopefully, come to love riding him as much as I loved riding Zip.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I swear every time that I look at Molly she's changed more in color! The orange coloring has traveled a bit further, making me really question what color she'll settle on. (Tis orange coloring right? I'm not overlooking something?) I'm starting to wonder if she's taking nips out of Merlin's tail though, since this morning, Merlin was being silly and was nearest his plant near the barrier and I got a first hand sight of how quickly she darts over to the barrier when his tail was showing through on her side :roll:. Didn't get there in time to bite, luckily, but it really makes me wonder. I gave up hope a long time ago of Merlin's tail ever looking nice, but I don't want her taking chunks out of it either.

Tried to get a picture of her flaring just now/tried to entice her to flare with a mirror. No dice. She ran away from her reflection or just stared at it. No flaring *sigh*. I'm assuming she's a delta tail, as the one time I did see her flare, I don't remember her tail being at 180 degrees. So until she shows me otherwise, I'm considering her a delta tail. 

Work actually went well yesterday, though I still hate working the sub shift. Thankfully I'll only have to work it once a week (unless someone calls in sick). Also, for the next two days I get to go in later (also meaning I get off later), but I'm enjoying the time I get to sleep in. 

We've had storms the past couple days, and I learned today that my school was hit by a EF-2 class tornado. Several of the new dorm buildings took damage along with several of the class halls. From what I've read, no one was injured, thankfully, but it's still a scary thought. I've always been wary of the weather up there simply because it is in a state known for getting tornadoes. 

So far, here at home, we've just had some severe thunderstorms. Lucky and Renji have been doing well, they haven't been worried about the storms, which keeps my mom and I reassured, for the most part. Another downside to these storms is that we haven't been able to go out and finish weeding out the garden and more weeds have popped up where we have already pulled them from.

Might post later tonight when I get back from work, not sure. Hopefully everyone has a good day!


----------



## Fenghuang

Molly is super adorable. She resembles a less marbled version of the HMPK I just bought today. Honestly I thought the pictures of her from different angles were all different girls at first. My brain is mush today... xD 

I hope you guys stay safe. My college is in an area that can get pretty bad flash flooding. And I learnt right before the beginning of finals week that we were in a tornado zone and it was under tornado watch.  But luckily, nothing happened and I'm back up north now.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Fenghuang said:


> Molly is super adorable. She resembles a less marbled version of the HMPK I just bought today. Honestly I thought the pictures of her from different angles were all different girls at first. My brain is mush today... xD
> 
> I hope you guys stay safe. My college is in an area that can get pretty bad flash flooding. And I learnt right before the beginning of finals week that we were in a tornado zone and it was under tornado watch.  But luckily, nothing happened and I'm back up north now.


Thanks! It is easy to do with all the different photos and how odd her coloring is right now.

I did learn via emails that classes resumed today along with new student registration, so that's all good. Now it's just repairing the buildings and helping the community as well. I kind of wish I was up there to offer help, but I really wouldn't know what to do to even start.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Last night at work went better than I anticipated. My co-workers were great to work with, now if only tonight would go the same way. It's doubtful though, since, just from what I've heard, neither one in the kitchen has a very good work ethic, and sounds like they might challenge my authority...yipee :roll:. Hopefully, I'm worrying over nothing and just the mere presence of "the kitchen boss" will be enough to make them work. Putting the soap box away now ;-).

Today has been going good so far. I got a lot of work stuff done already that I was asked to do last night. Also, I gave Lucky a long walk, which he greatly appreciated and he's currently asleep under my chair-he's so cute! Brushed both him and Renji. Lucky was quite easy as he's a short hair, but my goodness with the cat! I kept brushing him, and brushing him, and brushing him, and I still didn't get all the loose hair off of him! I could have made a whole another cat with what came off of him! I think I need to go back to brushing him once a day or every other day. That was a bit ridiculous with the amount of fur that came off of him!

Fish are doing well. They are happy that the fasting day yesterday is over and done with. It's nice having two fish again. I love Merlin to bits, but it's always neat seeing how another betta differs in personality compared to him. Merlin is still quite the grump compared to Molly, but he does seem to get along better with her than he did Dragoon. I know he did miss having someone next-door as he has perked up with Molly next-door to him. Molly loves trying to sneak peeks at him whenever she catches a glimpse of him near one of the barrier edges. I wish she'd stop trying to squeeze through though (>.<). 

Recently, I've been trying to figure out what to do with the small, cube "aquarium" I bought as a photo tank. I haven't been using it as such, and I'm just trying to figure out what I could do with it. I've been thinking of maybe making it into a fake aquarium or something like that. I've got several ideas bopping around in my head:

-Fake Aquarium
I could go a couple routes with this one including just having a couple ceramic koi in it to making a variety of ceramic fish that I like and putting them in there with fake plants.

-Fake Terrarium
Reptiles/amphibians aren't really my cup of tea. I think they're cool, but I know I couldn't raise them, so maybe a fake terrarium is the way to go and that way I could do a bit more in "landscaping" and "aquascaping". This idea is inspired by Bon-AppetEats Altoid tin pond:









-Mini Train Display
Much as I know my one uncle would love this idea, I'm not really considering this one too much because I really don't have any trains small enough to fit in the cube, much less tracks, and I also really don't have. I do, however, have a lot of "landscaping" material from the larger scale train display I was going to make/still have to make. 

I'm not really considering any live fish or invertebrates as I can only have one tank at college (admittedly, my room mate would probably be nice and say it was hers) but I can't really think of anything small enough that could thrive in that tank apart from shrimp (not for me) or snails, and I quite like my two Nerites, but I can't see a whole mini tank dedicated to one or two. 


The tank I'm debating about doing...something with:









Any additional ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lilnaugrim

You could always put it on a window sill if it's large enough to sit something and grow extra stems of plants in a mini NPT style tank! It would be pretty much self-sufficient so you really wouldn't have to do anything for it except make sure it has enough light is all. 

I love the look of that mini fake aquarium though! That frog!!! So cute, I died!!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Work has been murder this week! Boss had vacation (which she needed) so the second assistant and I were essentially in charge. I learned that I've got at least three employees that really don't like that I'm the new kitchen manager/that the position even exists. Plus, yesterday, we were completely overwhelmed with customers due to the nice day we finally had after a week of nothing but storms/rain. All three of us in the store could not get all our stuff done and we all felt horrible about it. Plus, everyone wanted ice which we ran out of in both back stock and from our ice machine (which was being slow -.-') just not a good day yesterday. Hopefully tonight will be better, even though I'm working register, which I'm not fully comfortable with yet... My boss was going to come and help near the end of my shift. Just one more day to get through and then I'm off Monday and then back to the grindstone come Tuesday. 

I'm hoping to get Lucky in tomorrow for some grooming as he definitely needs a bath and possibly a nail trim. He hasn't been liking how much I'm working/ the weird hours that I've had to work (one night I had to come in at 12:30am to give a co-worker a half hour break and then I went right back home after that). Lucky has also discovered that my bean bag chair makes a wonderful nest whenever I'm not actually in my room. 

Renji has been doing well. He got his nails cut earlier this week and has been in a better mood now that his claws aren't so long. He's also been more cuddly as of late, but not quite to the point of wanting to lay in my lap yet. He hasn't done that in awhile to be honest. Probably because he knows the dog will come over and try and nose him off. 

Merlin & Molly have been doing well, and people really seem to like her. She is quite adorable! Her most adorable antic that I've recently noticed is that when I enter or even walk around my room she'll follow me and end up on the same side of the tank as me. It's beyond adorable! Merlin is doing well. He seems quite content to be honest. He still flares, of course, at me and his reflection, but overall, he seems very happy. 

Snails are also doing well, nomming away at whatever they are finding be it the algae or anything else. The tank is actually due for a water change today so I need to try and do that before I leave for work later.

Pictures!
















Molly and her adorableness. Look at the color she's gotten!

















Those ragged fins >.< I just missed a shot of him with the leaf draped over him. He backed up and gave me that look instead.

























Some more attempts at size comparison shots. I think Molly has actually gotten a bit bigger. She doesn't like quite as small as when she first came. Is that just me? I mean she looks like she's maybe half Merlin's size now instead of only a third of his size. 

I should try and get a picture of them together when they're eating. Unfortunately, they both are similar in that if I'm near the tank feeding them, they pay more attention to me than their food and just wiggle (in their own ways) continuously. 

Ah! Before I forget, I tipped over their food jar and boy were they excited! Just constant darting as they stared at the food just outside their tank in a pile that was mocking them. The accusing stares I got as I put it back in the jar was quite comical! Merlin, of course, flared at me once I put the lid back on the container.

I'm going to finish off my cheese cake before I really start getting ready for work! Hopefully you'll hear from me again before next week :lol:.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Work did not go very well last night. Right off the bat I set off an alarm accidentally (luckily I knew the procedure to make sure the police actually didn't come). Then, I told a customer we didn't have something when we did (found this out much later that evening), and on top of that I got rid of old coffee and made some new stuff...except I forgot to turn off the nozzle and I had about a quarter of each container on the counter & floor (funny thing about that though-I did one of those slides that you usually see on TV shows when someone is trying to stop something, that was pretty cool). And to add insult to injury I dumped water on my shoe. I'm sure if my boss watched video today she got a good chuckle at all of my plight. She didn't come in, but I don't blame her. She had one of my co-workers leave me a list of stuff to do (that I did complete). 

Anyway! Enough about work woes!

Remember when I said Renji hadn't laid in my lap for awhile? Well, pretty much right after I posted that he curled up in my lap for a brief nap. However, it was interrupted by the dog and he took a couple swats at him before leaving my lap. Lucky prompty crawled behind me in the chair :lol:.

I just tried playing fetch with him and the only downside with this is that he gets bored with the game easily/doesn't see the point of him just chasing the toy and bringing it back. Goofy puppy. He'd much rather play tug-of-war or be chased around the house.

Did a water change yesterday, much to Merlin & Molly's delight. They both like following the gravel vac around and giving me heart attacks. I almost got Merlin's tail at one point due to how close he was and how he maneuvered around it. I did remove some of the dead plant leaves that I had noticed as well as replanting some plants that had become uprooted/I hadn't planted very well. I also moved one of the plants that was being dominated by the anubias. I'm hoping it'll make a nice comeback.


----------



## BettaLover1313

So far things have been going okay this week, work wise. My week is almost over too since I have the weekend off.

Woke up this morning to find that what I thought was just Merlin possibly scraping a scale or two is columnaris (turned into white, cottony ball). I know Jungle Clear has the right ingredients to treat it, but I just don't know what to use. The section in the Diseases forum didn't really clear up how to treat it :|. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, that should work or Furan-2 generally works well too.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Should I just put in whatever the bottle recommends per gallon? How long would I treat the tank and also, what would I need to do for water changes?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes, your plants may melt some but they should be fine with the Jungle Fungus Cure IIRC. I don't remember if it harms the BB though so you might want to google that and separate Merlin into a QT if it does. But you want to treat until it goes away and then a week or so afterwards, never stop dosing half way through; that's what creates super-bugs/parasites/bacteria! And water changes are generally given on the directions of the bottle/med.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yes, your plants may melt some but they should be fine with the Jungle Fungus Cure IIRC. I don't remember if it harms the BB though so you might want to google that and separate Merlin into a QT if it does. But you want to treat until it goes away and then a week or so afterwards, never stop dosing half way through; that's what creates super-bugs/parasites/bacteria! And water changes are generally given on the directions of the bottle/med.


Thank you!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Okay, just dosed the tank with Jungle Clear Water, it says on the bottle to dose more in 48 hours if the cloudiness of the water doesn't disappear. Still not sure on water changes though...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh, Clear Water or Fungus Cure? Sorry, I guess I didn't read you right!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh, Clear Water or Fungus Cure? Sorry, I guess I didn't read you right!


Clear Water. It seems to have helped as the biggest of the "cotton" has fallen off (was still there when I left for work earlier but now it's gone).


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ah okay! Sorry! So generally if you want to do a PP bath you'll separate him out and use double the dose. But no worries, if you used it normal dose on your tank it will help more than anything! PP helps to basically neutralize dead plant matter in the tank and stuff so it really does "clean" the water. It's good that he responded to the regular dose like that though! You can do a half hour PP bath today and it should help him even further and you won't have to use other meds if he totally knocks off the fungus which is what it sounds like more than columnaris to me.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Ah okay! Sorry! So generally if you want to do a PP bath you'll separate him out and use double the dose. But no worries, if you used it normal dose on your tank it will help more than anything! PP helps to basically neutralize dead plant matter in the tank and stuff so it really does "clean" the water. It's good that he responded to the regular dose like that though! You can do a half hour PP bath today and it should help him even further and you won't have to use other meds if he totally knocks off the fungus which is what it sounds like more than columnaris to me.


That's good to hear! So another dose in a separate tank then? I dosed the whole tank yesterday which is why I ask .


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, that's okay! As I said, if it's just the normal dose then it's good for the tank but if you want to treat with PP (Clear Water) then you'll want to do double dose in a different tank. If you can, use his tank water because if you use a water conditioner immediately it generally negates the effects of PP so you want to use water aged at least 48 hours ideally.

EDIT: you can also use 1 tsp/gal of AQ salt in the bath since the change in salinity should be helpful as well and good for his slime coat.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Very sorry for not updating! It's been a bit crazy around here!

I did treat Merlin with a double dose of Jungle Clear Water, and he looks fine. I decided to dose the regular tank (not the one gallon he was in for 30 minutes) with a bit more Jungle Clear Water just to be on the safe side with both Merlin & Molly. I don't see any more fungus on Merlin so I'm hoping what's in the tank will help finish it off if it's still there. I was going to treat him today again, but then I realized I'd put the new tank ornaments in the one gallon to soak -.-' not very bright of me. I hope to put the new decorations in tomorrow before I head off to work if they smell okay and don't look like they have paint peeling or bubbling. Both are National Geographic decorations as I had a coupon for them.









For Merlin's side of the tank-a nice little resting spot/hiding spot. I can't believe how many decorations I looked at and then had to put back due to his obsession with small holes >.<









And for Molly's side, a helmet for her to hide in or lounge on/in.

I eventually want to get two of the small dragons that I like at Pet Smart to continue with the Asian theme I've seemed to settle on lol.

I got to ride Peek-a-Boo on Sunday, the owner saying that Banjo had been a bit "dinky" that day. Peek-a-Boo was a bit of a challenge since she was already tired and also a bit grumpy. She behaved herself, but I could tell that she really didn't want to deal with me on her back at all. The owner said maybe next time I came out he'd saddle two horses and we'd ride around his property/down the road a ways.

Furry pet wise, Lucky has been going stir crazy with all this rain and then the hot weather that follows it. He hasn't had very many walks. I did manage to give him one today after work as it was cool enough for him not to get overheated. Renji has been doing well. He's been trying to avoid Lucky, who's too rambunctious for him right now.

Work wise, things are going okay. Truck was very late today, and I just barely managed to get all my stuff done, but hey! At least everything got done today, especially since I've felt like crap all day with this cold or allergies that I've got going. I have a sore throat, feels like I'm in a tunnel, and I'm coughing and sneezing a lot. Sore throat could be from singing "Let it Go" from Frozen too many times. :lol:

Bettas and snails are doing well. Thing 1 seems to have grown quite a bit. I think he's close to Thing 2's size now. Molly has some darker coloring coming in on her tail now. I think she's actually going to be a black & white marble with a blue iridescence, just by the way she looks. Whatever color she'll be, she'll be pretty! I do have pictures, but I'm just too tired to upload them right now. Maybe sometime tomorrow.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I know what I forgot last night-I still haven't found my watercolors and none of the stores near me carry the kind that I use-very frustrating! I'm hoping to make a trip to a town a bit further out to see if there craft store has the kind I'm looking for. 

Anyway! The promised pictures!









A not-so-happy Merlin getting treated in the one gallon.

























Thing 2 happily nomming away.









Is this normal for plants? Several of mine seem to be doing what this bunch on Molly's side is doing. Are they melting or is it something else?









The look that only a betta can give

























Thing 1

I will admit that I've been debating on getting a couple more Nerites as Thing 1 & Thing 2 can't seemingly keep up with all the algae. I would probably move those two over to Merlin's side and the newbies would go to Molly's side. Still debating on that though.









*Pose* 









Now wave!









You can see Molly's dark coloring coming in on her tail.









Wondering where the red blob went.









Hide and seek anyone?









Boo!









What's down here?









Oooh! Pretty blue gem!

Not a lot of picture, and no comparison shot for this week. I'll try for one next week along with a overall tank picture.

As I said before, not much is going on besides work for me. My one uncle is coming up this weekend (train crazy one) so I'm looking forward to that. Lucky got another walk this morning and he's now sleeping behind me in my chair as I'm typing this. The kitty is curled up on his "throne" in the dining room, sound asleep too. 

Fish are still doing well. Merlin looks as ragged as ever and Molly just keeps surprising me with how much she keeps changing. That and her adorableness never ceases to amaze! Merlin's too! He actually got my mom to smile since he's finally started to act happy to see her rather than just flaring at her all the time. I think since she's been helping with feedings when I'm not home he's started to associate her with food. :lol: Regardless, it made my mom happy, which is always a good thing.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Are you talking about the top of the plant or the bottom? If the bottom then yes it is normal, it's not getting as much light as the top so the bottom leaves will die out as it grows taller. You can just pluck the bad leaves off because they won't heal up 

Molly is just absolutely adorable! Merlin looks like he's doing fairly well too! :-D

EDIT: or are you talking about the Java Fern? If so, on that tip, yes it is melting.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Are you talking about the top of the plant or the bottom? If the bottom then yes it is normal, it's not getting as much light as the top so the bottom leaves will die out as it grows taller. You can just pluck the bad leaves off because they won't heal up
> 
> Molly is just absolutely adorable! Merlin looks like he's doing fairly well too! :-D
> 
> EDIT: or are you talking about the Java Fern? If so, on that tip, yes it is melting.


All of my plants have basically the same look a the ones in the picture. Good to know that it's just normal! 

Thanks!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Sorry it's been so long since I updated. I've been trying to update every Sunday but so far that hasn't been working ^^;.

Work wise, things are going pretty well so far, especially now that one of the problem employees quit. We're hoping to get rid of a couple more as well since they haven't been doing their jobs. 

I haven't gotten to see the horses since last week, I hope to maybe see them this weekend. Currently, there is a Bay Overo Paint Horse stud in one of the lots that the owner is letting stay there (for a fee). I'm not sure of the whole story since I couldn't hear him over the phone, but it is only temporary. From the glimpses I've gotten of him as I driven past, he's a beauty!

I had fun with my uncle this weekend. We did some train seeing/photographing, so I will post a couple of those on here (sometime this week). Mainly their of some BNSF trains. (Think I got that abbreviation the right way *frowns*.)

My bettas and snails are doing well. They both like their new decorations. I'm not sure if I'll be getting the dragon statues this week or not. I haven't decided. Merlin likes resting on his decoration while I finally caught Molly using her helmet (first time since I put it in). I have pictures of both Merlin & Molly along with Thing 2 being silly. I'm on my last week of dosing the tank with Jungle, as it's cleared up most of the plant decay, so I won't be putting any in next water change. 

The furry animals are doing well. Lucky has been letting me sleep without shoving me off the bed/to the edge of the bed, which has been nice. Renji has been his usual kitty self. Not much to report on them really. I do have a picture of each of them that I will upload as well.


----------



## DaytonBetta

Your uncle would probably love Entertrainment Junction in West Chester, OH. It is the largest permanent model railroading display. It is a neat place. You should check it out if you are ever in Southwest Ohio.


----------



## BettaLover1313

DaytonBetta said:


> Your uncle would probably love Entertrainment Junction in West Chester, OH. It is the largest permanent model railroading display. It is a neat place. You should check it out if you are ever in Southwest Ohio.


He would probably would love it (if he hasn't been there already-he travels the states quite a bit). It definitely sounds cool!


----------



## BettaLover1313

So much going on and so little time! I finally got the pictures I promised uploaded (see below), and things are going pretty well overall. Work is starting to settle down, though we have some new hires to train this week, and pet wise, everyone is doing well. 

Fish wise, I'm debating on moving Merlin over to Molly's side, as I think the intake is shredding his fins. I'm just not sure if Molly would be able to fight the power of the intake...gah! I really don't want to have to cover it again, as it seems to be doing a lot of good for the tank itself. It's only recently that Merlin has decided that he loves the Anubias forest, which is blocking most of he intake -.-' I'll figure something out with him. Not sure what though!

I finally bought a new set of watercolors so I could get caught up on all the free ones I promised to other members in the forum along with the prize from the contest I had on here. Hope to get those done by the end of this week or early next week. I may post a practice piece as the watercolors I bought are different from what I'm accustomed to.

Now for the pictures!









Taken while driving to work. I'm very pleased with how the shot turned out (considering all the failures that came before it >.<)









A shot of a broken down BNSF engine that I really liked.









Don't know why, but I really love this sign.









Evil berry bush that wouldn't let me get pictures of an abandoned train (taller than I was). Made me very sad. However, I did get this shot though 









Renji on his throne









Lucky "helping" with water changes.

Merlin:
















Merlin enjoying his new tank decoration.









Seeing double :shock:


















Top view of Merlin & Molly


























CHOMP









The tank as it currently is. Can you spot Molly?

















This is what I go through trying to get pictures T.T









































Trying to see what tail type Molly might be, she did flare back at Merlin, and I didn't see that her tail ever got up to 180* spread, so I think she's definitely a delta tail. I do love Merlin's "I'm fabulous" pose, you know what picture ;-).









Thing 2 decided to try and defy gravity by climbing up a plant...it didn't work very well.

Molly:

























Yeah, not a lot of pictures. More than half were deleted due to moving bettas/blurs. Hope you like the additional ones of Lucky & Renji along with the trains. Can't really say when I'll post again as work keeps me pretty busy/tired. Till next time :cheers:.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Molly is absolutely adorable!! Love the pictures of them both! :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Molly is absolutely adorable!! Love the pictures of them both! :-D


I'm very happy that I picked her out (and AOW bought her/took care of her) for me. She is such a personable little lady and is a joy to watch in the tank.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Guess I do have a bit more to say about the tank after clearing out some of the dying plant leaves/fronds from it. 

I *think* that the next time I get paid, I will buy some SeaChem Flourish (I think that's the right one) to help out my plant growth, as I'd like to see more of it. I'm happy with what has grown, but some more would be great! I'm also thinking of getting some Lucky Bamboo eventually, as I have two gaps near my filter that are a bit worrisome. I have plastic mesh over it, but I still don't like the fact that they are there/still semi-open. I could pop some Bamboo in it though, which would be nice, and would add to my tank. Lastly, I'm thinking of getting another Nerite or two (depending on how big they are) as I think Thing 1 & 2 need some help with keeping the tank clean. They've been doing a good job keeping up with the algae, but I would like to see a bit more of it cleaned up (filter rag would be a great start). That's still a debate too. The flourish is the biggest thing I'd like though. 

Also, tank decoration wise, I think one more on Merlin's side would be good, it's just trying to find one. Goofy fish :roll:. I just bought the dragon for Molly, which I do need to soak. 

Well, I guess I'd better get ready for work, at least get some jeans on as I'm only going in for a few minutes to do employee evaluations. Might try and snag a couple of shots of Merlin & Molly tomorrow after work so that I can show you how they look this week.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well I'm posting sooner than I thought! We had a little intruder in the yard tonight-a little toad! So here are some pictures of him:


















Plus, I wanted to show at least one picture for what Molly & Merlin both look like as of this week, so here are a picture each of them as of today:


















They've both been quite happy as I've been spending more time in my room recently, since I have my PS2 hooked up to the TV and can watch DVDs in there if my mom is watching stuff in the living room. They aren't very happy today though since today was a fasting day ^^;.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Sorry for not posting recently. Things have gotten very busy with work and getting more responsibilities with the horses. I shall try to update more sometime this week! Just letting you know that everything is going okay so far!


----------



## lilnaugrim

:-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well, I've got a bit of time before I go to work, and after catching up on my many subscribed threads I'd figured I'd do a decent update!

Let's see...what has occurred in the past couple weeks...? 

Well, I did move Molly and Merlin around so that Molly is on the side with the filter now and Merlin is back with his beloved heater (though he hasn't spent much time near it since he was placed back on that side). I did get him two new tank decorations as well along with some more Anubias Nana/Nano? (can't remember which it is). He seems a bit happier now with the new places to hide/rest. He has an "Ancient Chinese Bridge" to hide under and a National Geographic stalagmite to rest on/hide behind. He hasn't used either yet as I just stuck them in, but hopefully he will. He has perked up a bit. For awhile he was scaring me, but I'll get to that in a second.

I did buy SeaChem Flourish. I can't say that I've seen any difference in my plant's growth, but that stuff sure does smell! Wow! I also bought two additional Nerite snails, they are black in color (shell wise). I'm kind of regretting the purchase as they were the "escape artists" of Pet Smart and I can't find one of them. I think it's Escapee that I can't find. I found Jailbreak on the underside of my hood (still inside the tank). Once I find the other one, Thing 1 & 2 are moving over to Molly's side while the escape artists are going over to Merlin's, where they'll hopefully be less likely to escape/hide. 

Molly has been doing really well. She keeps getting more and more color on her. I can't believe how well she's doing to be honest. She seems to be flourishing with the amount of space she has, and she loves being able to hide under the filter rag. She uses her helmet as well sometimes, and she still blends in well with the gravel, but she's becoming easier to spot, which is nice. Especially with the two black Nerites being such good hiders/escapees.

I say I think Merlin's perked up due to his decorations, but it could also be the fact that the tank got a major WC yesterday (algae explosion on the surface of the water) and the fact that I dosed the tank with General Cure API. I saw some thin, white long things that seemed to have some ability to move (could have just been a bit of currents from moving the log, but it freaked me out). I watched these things for awhile and since they really did seem to be free swimming I didn't want to take any chances. With the medicines I have, General Cure API seemed the best.

As I said, Merlin has seemed to perk up. For the past week or so he's been pretty laid back. He's been lounging a lot near the bottom of the tank, which, I'll admit, scares me a bit. He's a Wal-Mart fish, and I'm honestly surprised he's been with me this long considering all the problems we've had with his health in the beginning. He's got to be at least two years of age if he was 3-4 months old when I bought him. I know his passing, whenever it may be (hopefully not anytime soon) will hit me hard. Merlin & I have been through quite a lot together, and the thought of losing him scares me and greatly saddens me. He never used to hover near the bottom that often, but then again, maybe it's the change in decoration, or he really hasn't been feeling well. Maybe the General Cure API is/will help with that.

Lucky has been doing well. He's currently resting under the desk near my feet as I this. He's been doing okay on walks. He's slowly starting to understand that he doesn't have to charge out of the house and try and sprint through the first half of them :lol:. Renji is doing well too, though Lucky has been picking on him a bit more, and of course, Renji won't use his claws against him for whatever reason. He's currently sitting in the window enjoying the breeze that's coming through. It's nice days like this where I wish we could take him outside and just let him roam around and enjoy it since I know he misses being outside (even if he does love all his free food, love, affection, and heat in the winter). 

Horse wise, I may be going to a sale this upcoming Monday with the owner (still not definite yet) I even traded with a co-worker so I could go since it'd be the first horse sale I've ever been to. So far I've only ridden three times this summer and just on the property. I don't think I'll be doing any trail rides this year between all the injuries that the horses have had and the fact that Banjo, who I'm supposed to ride, isn't as broke as he'd like. Right now, the owner is planning on selling Peek-a-Boo, who's gotten moodier and isn't really a good horse to ride for trail rides anymore, possibly Eljay, if he doesn't start riding better, since he is broke, and possibly Poco, if he doesn't get better. I'm currently working on getting Poco better per instructions of the equine massage therapist, he is to be walked or trotted for ten minutes three times per week (owner has it as every other day as that works easier). I walked Poco yesterday, and he does seem to be getting better. His head hasn't been bobbing as much when he walks and the hard spot on his neck keeps decreasing. Now whether this results in a permanent fix is something the owner isn't sure of and will ask the therapist about. If it isn't a permanent fix, then sadly, Poco will be sold too. 

Injury wise, Eljay is on the mend. His leg is almost completely healed. He'll have a scar, but otherwise he'll be sound. We had another injury occur with Crystal, the blind mare. I guess Banjo got her into a corner and kicked her quite a bit, including injuring her front leg near a vein. Luckily, she got stitches for her leg and she's already looking less battered after a couple days. Poco and Eljay both have thrush, so they're being treated for that. Bubba has a bit of a cough, so he's being treated for that. Banjo, last night stuck his head through the gate and scraped it near his eyes. I treated the scrapes last night. 

As for more responsibilities with them, the owner, seeing that I really do want to work with horses the rest of my life has decided that I can handle more responsibility/he said he'll be expecting me to do more. Poco, is one example, as I walk him before or after work. Help with the chores more, like haying, getting horses out for him to treat, helping to hay the horses, and treating injuries. Not to mention, my latest responsibility is cleaning hooves, especially Poco's, since I am walking him so much.

With Poco's treatment, he has two "sand bags" wrapped around his back legs just above the pastern and below the hock. Then we walk for up to 10 minutes (not sure if I could get him to trot even if I wanted him to, especially since he's foot sore from the thrush). After that, I remove the sand bags, of course, and I give him a good brushing, making sure to check how hard his neck is. So far, as I said, he seems to be doing better. His head is bobbing less and the hard spot has decreased in size. The way the treatment works is that Poco extends his stride and this helps to "straighten him out from tail to nose". As I said, it seems to be working, but as to whether it's a permanent fix, the therapist didn't say. She'll be back sometime next week, and I'm sure the owner will ask her then if it is or not. 

Work wise, I've been quite busy. My site evaluation went well, my adviser getting to see my work place and meet my employer. He seemed to think both were a good fit for me and that I was a good fit for the place. Right now, we're going into fair week, and tonight we have at least 30 pizzas to make right when the night pizza comes in, not to mention all the other stuff I have t do as pizza help, so we'll see how sore I am tomorrow after all the pizzas I'm going to have to help make. Luckily, I only have to stay till 9 tonight. Tomorrow I'll be in subs, and then my favorite day, Friday, I'll be, basically on register/doing odd jobs after ordering items for the kitchen.

I did have pictures to show, but my phone doesn't seemingly want to let me upload them to the computer. I'll try to get some more pictures before the end of the week and upload them along with the old ones.


----------



## BettaLover1313

PICTURES!!!

I couldn't find the pictures I had from before besides of my two new Nerites :| so here they are before they both disappeared (yes, I've even lost Jailbreak >.<









Jailbreak









Escapee

Yeah...no clue where they are if they're hiding or if they really escaped the tank...

















Molly!

















Merlin!

Both of them are doing really well along with Thing 1 & Thing 2. I did the second dose of General Cure API today, so we'll see if it helps any further. You can see one of Merlin's new decorations in his pictures. I'll get a picture of how the tank looks tomorrow when I get off of work. 









Renji relaxing on the floor









Lucky on a mission in the yard-perimeter patrol!

I did go out and work Poco today and after spending about an hour there and crying a few frustrated tears, I actually did get his ten minute walk with the sand bags in. I ended up chasing him around the lot. I don't know what his problem was, but I could not get him to walk on the lead rope. I just couldn't. I'm not sure what his problem was. I'm just happy I got him to walk/trot for ten minutes today instead of having to tell the owner that I couldn't get him moving at all. I just hope he's okay and that nothing else is wrong with him. He moved really well once I got him moving. *shrugs* Not a clue. 









Banjo and his pretty blue eyes.









Genuine, who was such a sweetheart today in the front, and bratty Poco in the back.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Merlin's Beard!*

I haven't posted, and I have been meaning to post this for awhile, but here is the result of my conversation with a talented artist on DA:









Link to original image

Yep! The results of discussing bettas! :lol: I actually have it as my avatar on DA since it's just too cute!

Anyway, things have been going well. I apologize for not posting more. I've just been quite busy between the horse sale, work, trying to get watercolors done, trying to finish library books before I head back to school...school, yeah! So much to do so little time!

With the horses, Poco and Peek-a-Boo were both sold. Poco just wasn't getting better :-(. Peek-a-Boo did really well at the sale, bringing in double what the owner expected. The sale was actually quite a fun and interesting experience. I did see a couple horses that I liked, but obviously I can't buy any at this time :lol:. Plus, the ones I seemed to like were above my riding ability, so I wouldn't have bought them anyway even if I had had the money. ;-)

Betta wise, I'm a bit worried about Merlin still. He's slowed up quite a bit. I won't go so far as to say he's lethargic, but he's just acting old :-?. I'm hoping he'll try and hang on through my senior year of college at least (longer would be fantastic)! I just don't know. I mean, I hope he's not going to pass on anytime soon, but he's been hanging out near the bottom of his tank a lot recently (could just be all the decorations down there, but he was doing that even before he switched sides/got new decorations). I'm just worried is all, pay me no mind! 

Molly is doing well, she's definitely grown more. She doesn't look as tiny compared to Merlin anymore. I can't say I've seen much change in her color now except for more coming in on her fins, not so much on her body now, so maybe she's settling on a color for a bit. 

I have managed to find Escapee, who likes defying gravity and staying on the underside of my tank hood... Now I just need to locate Jailbreak (bigger than Escapee). I'm never buying escape artist snails again. NEVER!

Lucky & Renji are doing well. Lucky enjoyed a trip to Pet Smart recently and Renji's been enjoying the sun and the extra time we give him upstairs when we're not here and we've taken the dog with us. 

Work has been okay recently. Right now it's fair week, so we're on "frantic mode" trying to get things done and keep everything stocked. I'll be happy tomorrow at two o'clock since I'll (hopefully) have a three day weekend.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ahaha! Love it!

Yeah, sounds like things have been busy but I'm sure it beats being bored most of the time! Though I know breaks are well deserved too ^_^

I'm sure Merlin will be fine, Remmy went through that too and is still less active than my younger boys of course but I doubt he's leaving us any time soon


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Ahaha! Love it!
> 
> Yeah, sounds like things have been busy but I'm sure it beats being bored most of the time! Though I know breaks are well deserved too ^_^
> 
> I'm sure Merlin will be fine, Remmy went through that too and is still less active than my younger boys of course but I doubt he's leaving us any time soon


It does beat being bored, I can agree with that! 

That's reassuring. I was getting really worried. He is healthy though, so I should probably stop being such a worry wart XD.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I know how you feel, I'm constantly worried with Aero and his cyst. I know one day I'm going to come home or wake up and find him dead with the guppies picking on him :-( but for the time being, I can keep him as healthy as I can with what I have so, it's frustrating but I'm still glad at least for the moment he's still alive


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> I know how you feel, I'm constantly worried with Aero and his cyst. I know one day I'm going to come home or wake up and find him dead with the guppies picking on him :-( but for the time being, I can keep him as healthy as I can with what I have so, it's frustrating but I'm still glad at least for the moment he's still alive


I've been worried ever since Dragoon contracted Dropsy and passed on. It's hard not to be worried about our fishy friends, especially when they have us wrapped around their little fins.


----------



## BettaLover1313

First off, let's all take a moment to pause and remember a brilliant and wonderful actor, Robin Williams...





Things have been pretty busy with me, between possibly getting fooled by an employee into letting them leave early (yeah...not happy...but my manager wasn't mad at me at least) to yesterday where I took the very tip off my thumb while cutting vegetables (sorry if that's a graphic image). I'm okay, believe it or not. The wound will just take time to heal, as all things do. Otherwise, things have been going pretty well. I finally got started (and finished several) watercolors that I had owed to people on here. I hope to finish the others this upcoming Sunday (hopefully) when I don't have to work. 

Tank wise, everyone is doing okay. I still cannot locate Jailbreak, however, I did find Escapee, who is now on Merlin's side of the tank with Thing 2. Thing 1 was moved over to Molly's side where I hope Jailbreak still is. Both bettas are doing quite well. They will be getting a WC tomorrow since I'll have more time before heading into work. The flourish I've been adding to the tank really seems to be helping the plants. Plus, I've cut down the amount of time my tank light is on so now the algae isn't as big of a problem as it was.

Pets are doing fine, though poor Lucky is going stir crazy right now. We haven't taken him for a walk recently, and usually I would, but with my thumb being as tender as it is, I don't want to risk injuring it further with how hard Lucky pulls while on walks. Renji is doing well, he's currently perched on one of our bookshelves looking a tad bit grumpy since Lucky was trying to play with him earlier.

That's about all from me for right now, sorry that I haven't been uploading any pictures, I will try to get to that later this week.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes, Rest in Peace Robin, you'll sorely be missed by many.

Ah fun times, slicing off parts of your fingers >.< Been there and done it but with a Pampered Chef Pineapple slicer instead :roll: I was too darn short to get the right leverage so I flipped the pineapple upside down to try to push the pineapple through the slicer and yeah, sort of sliced off part of my thumb too. Oh the things we accidentally do lol. I hope yours heals faster than mine did at least! :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yes, Rest in Peace Robin, you'll sorely be missed by many.
> 
> Ah fun times, slicing off parts of your fingers >.< Been there and done it but with a Pampered Chef Pineapple slicer instead :roll: I was too darn short to get the right leverage so I flipped the pineapple upside down to try to push the pineapple through the slicer and yeah, sort of sliced off part of my thumb too. Oh the things we accidentally do lol. I hope yours heals faster than mine did at least! :-D


Yeah, I was trying out our new paring knives for the sub part of the kitchen and went too fast with the cutting, not moving my thumb in time >.< Freaked out the assistant manager a bit.


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, yeah reminds me of the time I got metal splinters while at work at Walmart and the manager couldn't handle blood and almost fainted as I dug the metal out with tweezers XD oh lol, such a great time since she wasn't a great manager so it was almost like I was getting back at her haha!!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> lol, yeah reminds me of the time I got metal splinters while at work at Walmart and the manager couldn't handle blood and almost fainted as I dug the metal out with tweezers XD oh lol, such a great time since she wasn't a great manager so it was almost like I was getting back at her haha!!


lol The best part was one of my co-workers was teasing me before she saw it saying "Now don't think you're going to get out of here with that little cut." *assistant manager looks* :shock: lol I honestly didn't think it was so bad apart from the bleeding (fingertip=more blood in my mind, plus I was still working). Looked at it later and went, oh...oops... Still not as bad as it could have been.


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol yep. Yeah when I sliced my thumb it bled crazy for the whole day, apparently finger tips are good at bleeding badly >.< lol.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Art*

Just dawned on me, I'm on DA currently, so I can post the two watercolors and the oil pastel that I finished :doh!:









My quick-ish practice watercolor of Molly to get back into the swing of things.









Watercolor of a colorful betta aptly named Confetti









Oil pastel of two bettas named Neptune (top) and Winter (bottom). Not very happy with how this one turned out since the images for both bettas were blurry, so I couldn't go into as much detail as I would have liked.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ahh Confetti! I did one of him too ^_^ he's a real doll, yeah I like that one you did of him as well :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Ahh Confetti! I did one of him too ^_^ he's a real doll, yeah I like that one you did of him as well :-D


He was so much fun to do! I think it's the first time I didn't have to use markers to help illustrate the scales.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> lol yep. Yeah when I sliced my thumb it bled crazy for the whole day, apparently finger tips are good at bleeding badly >.< lol.


It does seem that way! Right now, it's just very tender/sensitive with all the nerves in fingertips it's not too surprising, just annoying, especially since I have to wear about three bandaids to give it some cushion (especially while I'm at work :/)


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well...I'm not sure what's going on with Merlin. I was worried before, but now I'm even more worried. He is just listless today. Barely moving, didn't go for his bloodworm treat, took a long time to get his dinner, no happy wiggles, no flaring, just...resting and staring. I really don't know what to think, and at this point, I'm expecting the worst. After seeing how he's been today, I just don't know... My mom suggested going back to having the light on more, and if it helps, I will just up the number of water changes each week to try and keep the algae on the surface of the water down, not sure if it will though.

Went to my grandparents today...not a very fun experience between my one uncle and my grandmother...it's just not really a pleasant environment at their house anymore, not like when I was younger. It's still nice to see my grandfather and all, but staying over for several hours is just too much stress. I hate to be that way, but it really is. Both my mom and I tend to get upset stomachs just from all the tension, repeated questions, prying, etc. 

Lucky and Renji are still doing well, though Lucky seems to have developed an allergy to something. We're not sure what though. He's been itching his paws like mad and they're a bit red as a result. Renji was happy today as he had the entire house (minus my room) to himself while we were all at my grandparents (Lucky included). He just wasn't happy that dinner was late :lol:

Still can't find Jailbreak, but Thing 1, Thing 2 & Escapee are all doing well. Escapee seems to be enjoying himself a bit more now that he's actually in the tank where all the food is at-goofy snail! I'm not sure if I'll ever find Jailbreak. I might when I start packing to go to college, but honestly, a snail that size should be fairly easy to find in my opinion. Then again, there are a lot of hiding places in the tank and even more outside of it :|.

Recently, I've gotten into playing Hearthstone (username GenWildfire if you happen to play). It's a lot of fun and a game that I can actually come back to should I get bored of it (currently very unlikely). I've also been playing a lot of Farmville, though right now, I'm taking a couple days break from it. Otherwise I've been working, or working on the watercolors that I owe people on here and getting them done.

Now for some pictures!

This is how my boy has been looking for a couple days now, but today has been the worst. He'll stay near the surface pressed into the curve of the barrier, resting on the Hornwort, in his log, or very occasionally on the bottom of his tank (was more common, but the past couple days not so much). It seems like his fins have gotten to heavy for him with how he moves. Sad to say, but I wouldn't mind if he decided to give himself a "haircut" if it'd make him feel better :-(.









My tank as of today (probably going to give some of the Hornwort to my friend, AOW, as it's grown a lot after getting several doses of Flourish).









The lovely Molly, she's as cute, hyper, and spunky as ever









Sort-of top view (those red/dark orange are just her coloring)









I can never get pictures of her other side >.<









After a few minutes of picture taking, that's where Merlin is still at :-(. Bit of a size comparison pic (head wise at least) Molly has grown up quite a bit. She's still smaller than Merlin, but she's no longer dwarfed by him.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I've got Merlin in my thoughts. He's been such a character to read about, I hope he's feeling better soon. <3


----------



## BettaLover1313

EvaJupiterSkies said:


> I've got Merlin in my thoughts. He's been such a character to read about, I hope he's feeling better soon. <3


Thank you  I hope so too, but I also don't want him to suffer if he is suffering. This is one of the times I really wish he could tell me what's wrong.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Woke up this morning and Merlin is worse :-( he can barely swim, can't summon the strength to swim and get his food, and the worst part, he has started to pinecone. I'm not sure what to do for him, if I should try and treat him or if it would be kinder to end his suffering and put him down...


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm really sorry BL1313 :-( This has been a rough month for all of our fishes, huh? I know I can't help you decide for euthanization or not but I know how I felt with Rembrandt--he was a little more sudden I think, but I wanted to hope and pray as much as I could but part of me wishes that I'd just euthanized him that day before when he was acting extremely slow, not eating, no swimming, nothing. But it is up to you know and just know my heart goes out to you and Merlin, I know it's so very difficult :-(


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm really sorry BL1313 :-( This has been a rough month for all of our fishes, huh? I know I can't help you decide for euthanization or not but I know how I felt with Rembrandt--he was a little more sudden I think, but I wanted to hope and pray as much as I could but part of me wishes that I'd just euthanized him that day before when he was acting extremely slow, not eating, no swimming, nothing. But it is up to you know and just know my heart goes out to you and Merlin, I know it's so very difficult :-(


Yes, it has been, and getting rougher...I euthanized him. He really wasn't doing well. My mom even commented that he wasn't himself: barely moving, heavy breathing, barely any interest in food, and when I did put him in his cup to euthanize him, he couldn't fight the little bit of current that I created (tried really hard not to) . The only good thing has been that my mom has been very understanding, now I'm just hoping my boss is, since I can't see going into work like I am now.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm really sorry hun, it's terrible when they have to go :-( but one day we'll see them again and hopefully we can take comfort in knowing that we gave them the bests of lives!!

S.I.P. little friend, I'm sure Dragoon is waiting in the pond for you


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm really sorry hun, it's terrible when they have to go :-( but one day we'll see them again and hopefully we can take comfort in knowing that we gave them the bests of lives!!
> 
> S.I.P. little friend, I'm sure Dragoon is waiting in the pond for you


It really is, especially when they really wrap themselves around your heart.

I'm sure he'll be happy to see Dragoon


----------



## hrutan

I'm sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## BettaLover1313

hrutan said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. :-(


Thank you. It was very hard to put him down; he'd been through a lot with me over the past year.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today has been a rough day. As I posted earlier, I put Merlin down today. I'm really not sure what happened with him, but basically, in the course of less than three days, he went from simply being old (lazying about a bit, still eating, acting normally) to breathing heavily, to barely able to swim/stay upright. As I commented in one post, it seemed like his tail was too heavy at first, but by that same evening, he jut didn't want to move/be far from the surface, he was still eating though. I'm not going to lie, he was so bad last night that I was praying he would pass on in his sleep. I didn't want to see him suffering any more.

I woke up this morning and checked on him...at first, I thought "well, if he eats, I'll try and figure out what I can do for him". He didn't eat. Merlin showed the slightest bit of interest in a pellet that sank to the bottom, but he didn't chase after it, his eyes just followed it. When he finally changed positions, I realized that, like Dragoon, he'd contracted Dropsy while his system was already weakened. Plus, he kept trying to hide. He wouldn't come forward to greet me, he just wanted to stay where he was in his log or trying to rest in the back corners. That was when, I essentially made the decision, even before posting on here (that was, quite honestly, a last ditch effort). It was very hard to put him down. I'd been through so much with him, that I've already said before. He was a magnificent betta who was with me through my roughest times and some of my best. I did post in the Memorial section of the forum. Here is the plant I chose to remember him along with the pot he is buried in with it:









Funny thing about this cactus, like Merlin, it wasn't what I was actually looking for. I wanted a Christmas cactus, but the store didn't have any, so I went with this one since it has those deep pink flowers (like the ones in my favorite photo of Merlin) and the leaves are big and broad, sort of like his tail, though he never had a round tail. I did get a couple nice pricks from it though!

I did get the day off today (called in sick while fighting back the tears from having put Merlin down). The hardest parts of today were watching Molly checking the barrier periodically for Merlin, seeing his side of the tank empty, and just having to see his lifeless body. It was very hard to bury him. It was hard when I lost Dragoon, and it's not that I didn't love him just as much, it was just harder with Merlin. He was the one who got me back into keeping bettas, he was there to get me through a very rough time in my life and he was just so personable. Am I making any sense with this? (Probably not). Anyway, my mom has been very supportive. She understands how hard it was to put him down and bury him. She actually commented that she missed seeing him flare (this was before I put him down). 

Admittedly, I will probably get another betta, as I do like having two. I'm not sure when I'll pick up another betta, could be Friday after my shift that day, could be later, I don't know. I did go to my local LFS and saw a cute litte opaque with pineapple markings VT, but he really didn't speak to me. He was happy in a large tank with some Cardinal Tetras and a couple other fish that he was obviously king over (I do know where I'm picking up a betta if I ever do my intended community tank though!). I really don't want another fish from Walmart (says the person who said this before and who's friend bought Molly) but who knows? All I know is that regardless of where I get the betta, they will not take Merlin's place, they'll just make their own spot in my heart.

Also, while I was at the LFS I spotted Maracyn II and grabbed it up quick since it says that it helps with Dropsy, so should this thing ever strike a healthier fish (should hope not)/one that's not already ailing, I will have it on hand.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm really sorry about Merlin, the choice of pot and plant are absolutely beautiful, I love the story behind them as it really makes it all the more special


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm really sorry about Merlin, the choice of pot and plant are absolutely beautiful, I love the story behind them as it really makes it all the more special


Thank you. I have tried to make sure the pot & plant remind me of the fish. Merlin just had a little extra in his background with me to go off of. Also why Dragoon got a green pot with a Croton for his. The streaks of red remind me of his fins, while the pot was as close to his iridescence as I could get.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well, last night, AOW and I decided to go to PetSmart and look at the fish and then get dinner before we had our sleepover. Of course, we looked through the bettas. I picked up each individual cup and looked at the fish, just to see if maybe I would find that one special one. I looked through the EEs, the VTs, the HMs, the DTs, the females, and the CTs. Not a one. Then I remembered that there was one more "section" of bettas, the DSCTs. Well, at first, I really didn't want to look through them. Right up front was all red, and that's all they've ever really had for CTs. I do not want another red betta for awhile. I did decided to look at the two in the back, who I couldn't see. Low and behold, I picked up a CT with a purplish red tail, anal fin, and dorsal, gray pectorals and a creamy gray body. He looked right at me. None of the other fish had done this. I'm not going to lie, I was pretty much sold on him, but, I told my friend we would go eat and then I would decide if he was really the one I wanted or if I would wait till another day.

Well, yeah, you should all know how this goes. He came home with me. He still doesn't have a name, and I'm not really sure that he's a DSCT. I think he's just a CT to be honest, but he's still adorable. I felt really guilty at first when I bought him, "I couldn't even give Merlin a couple days of mourning before getting another fish?!" However, I have his cactus and all the fond memories of him, and I also know that he wouldn't want me to sulk. If there's one thing Merlin did best, it was make me happy, and if I wasn't, he dang sure tried his hardest to make me feel better. I will never forget Merlin, but I know seeing his side of the tank empty would make me feel quite down, and that's no way to honor him.

So without further ado, the new boy:

Him last night (left him floating in his cup in the tank).


























This morning he got moved into my "betta cube" so he had a bit more room to swim and I also plopped in the floating Anubias that I'd disturbed the last time I did a WC so he'd have somewhere to hide/lounge on for a week (if he seems fine I will release him into the tank then). He really wanted to explore the entire tank, not just his cube.

























































































































Yeah, I have no idea what his color would be classified as (Multi?) and I really don't think he's a DSCT but another opinion or two is always appreciated.

He doesn't have a name yet since I can't settle on one. Here are the suggestions so far that I liked:

Wyatt
Gibbs
Raku (yep, after the clay firing process)

Opinions/suggestions are very welcome. Right now he's been called new boy and little dude XD.

I will be updating later, as Molly gave me quite the scare last night (got pictures of her doing this too). So I will post those later, and maybe I'll have a few more of the new boy.


----------



## lilnaugrim

BettaLover1313 said:


> I felt really guilty at first when I bought him, "I couldn't even give Merlin a couple days of mourning before getting another fish?!" However, I have his cactus and all the fond memories of him, and I also know that he wouldn't want me to sulk. If there's one thing Merlin did best, it was make me happy, and if I wasn't, he dang sure tried his hardest to make me feel better. I will never forget Merlin, but I know seeing his side of the tank empty would make me feel quite down, and that's no way to honor him.


^This. Yes.

Yeah he's not a DS but is sort of a bad Cambodian, I'd just call him a Multi for easy categorizing ^_^ he's really cute, I like the name Raku for him, from what I can see it rather fits. I can't wait to find out what kind of adventure he has in store for you!!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well, the new boy is officially named Raku. The more I thought about it, the more it just fit. Hopefully he'll take to it. He has been eating, though it's never been when I'm watching. Raku is actually quite the shy fellow, I'm hoping that'll change as he adjusts to everything. I know once we're all up at college he'll probably settle in even better. Right now, I'm just working on getting him accustomed to hearing the feeding flap open and getting fed. He's had about three pellets since I brought him home (only fed him one this morning and two before I went to work). I know he hates being in the cube, but I figured it was better than sitting in an unheated, unlit one gallon. As it is, I haven't had the light on much so he wouldn't feel as stressed out, which seems to have helped.

Now for Molly's antics last night!

BL: Molly! *pauses waiting for her to come out* Molly?
AOW: Where is she at?
BL: *shrugs, not too worried* She'll pop up out of nowhere as usual.
~few seconds later still no sign of Molly~
BL: *trying to hide the worry* Molly?!
AOW: *looks confused* What is in the dragon's mouth?
BL: *looks* I don't believe it...:shock:

*The following is a sequence of photos taken after Molly had delved back into the belly of the beast and some more calling of her name.*









































Yep, that's my girl. She comes out slowly and apparently rests somewhere inside the dragon further in. She also seemingly has enough room to turn around. I purposely got that decoration because I didn't think she could fit in there! Well, lesson learned. She fits, and seems to enjoy it. Silly girl!


----------



## DaytonBetta

I'm sorry about Merlin. He was a special fish.

Your new little guy, Raku, is really cute.


----------



## BettaLover1313

DaytonBetta said:


> I'm sorry about Merlin. He was a special fish.
> 
> Your new little guy, Raku, is really cute.


Thanks, he really was a special fish.

I'm loving Raku more and more as I watch him come out of his shyness plus he's very interesting to watch with how much iridescence he has on his fins and body. I can see why he was mislabeled as a dragon scale.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Both Raku's QT "tank" and the ten gallon got WCs today. Raku handled it all quite nicely. Tomorrow, I think I'm going to float him on Molly's side so I can get all of his poo out this time instead of leaving a few traces of it. I put in one of the fake plants so he had a bit more shade when the light was on and man oh man did he perk up! He swam around more, really wanted to go investigate the rest of the tank, and was overall, quite a happy betta. He has been eating well too eating his breakfast. I'm not sure if he ate the bloodworm snack I gave him, but if he didn't that's fine. So long as he likes the pellets I won't complain! I'm debating if I want to let him out into the tank next Wednesday or not, since I will be moving up to college the following Sunday...might just be better to wait till then. Hmmm...I'll have to think on that one more. I can tell that he REALLY wants to get out and explore the five gallons of space (and see what the heck the snails are). 

Molly is doing well, being adorable as usual, the snails are cleaning, and I still can't find Jailbreak >.< No idea where that snail disappeared, not a clue. I would think I would have smelled it by now if it had escaped, but then again, maybe not, especially if something else picked it up (dog or cat). 

Work was slow tonight, but I got quite a bit done which will hopefully make my life easier tomorrow. I'm sort of excited for Saturday and sort of not. I get to have lunch with someone I haven't seen in ages, however, my uncle, who I really dislike, will be there along with my grandparents and mom. When he's around, I tend to be less talkative. The less he knows about my life, the better is my view. Part of me hopes that he won't come or that he'll be too busy talking with "everyone" that he knows and smoking to be much of a hindrance. I know I shouldn't be so hostile towards him and be more forgiving, but it's just really hard to do so. Oh well, whatever happens happens.

I should really be getting to bed, but I think I'm going to play a bit of Hearthstone instead. I do have some more pictures of Raku, and I hope to get a few more tomorrow.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Have you looked in the filter for the snail? I often found mine in like, the bottom of the compartments just roaming around and eating the detritus :roll:

Yeah, we all have "those" family members :-/ for me it's my "grandfather", at least he pretty well keeps to himself for the most part but he always goes behind people's backs and talks crap >.> it's really annoying so I totally feel you there.

I'm glad Raku is doing fantastic!!

Yay Hearthstone, I've looked into it but haven't played, I'm still playing WoW myself lol although my brother took the computer to dad's house >.> my laptop doesn't have enough space for WoW to run...poo.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Have you looked in the filter for the snail? I often found mine in like, the bottom of the compartments just roaming around and eating the detritus :roll:
> 
> Yeah, we all have "those" family members :-/ for me it's my "grandfather", at least he pretty well keeps to himself for the most part but he always goes behind people's backs and talks crap >.> it's really annoying so I totally feel you there.
> 
> I'm glad Raku is doing fantastic!!
> 
> Yay Hearthstone, I've looked into it but haven't played, I'm still playing WoW myself lol although my brother took the computer to dad's house >.> my laptop doesn't have enough space for WoW to run...poo.


I haven't looked in the filter yet. I'm not sure if Jailbreak suddenly reappeared today or if Escapee somehow got over to the other side. These black Nerites :roll:.

I think the worst part is with my uncle isn't entirely his fault (mentally-handicapped: right and wrong isn't very clear for him and he's not very mature). I really do try and not be hostile towards him, but he's done too many things to my mom and I for me to just "turn the other cheek" and smile.

I've never actually played WoW, always wanted to, but never had the money for it. Hearthstone is a nice, fun game for me to play without crashing my computer XD.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I did a full WC on Raku's cube, getting rid of the leftover poo from yesterday. This will probably be an every other day, sort of thing. I did set him in on Molly's side while I did his cube, and boy did they ever flare at each other! :shock: I actually got quite a few nice pictures (some not so nice XD). He has a pretty sloppy looking tail, from what I understand about form (or I may find out I'm completely wrong and he looks great XD). Regardless, he's quite a fierce little guy, and I learned Molly is quite the fierce lady. I turned off the light for them so they could calm down after their encounter.

Was late to work today (set my alarm for the wrong time). Luckily, my boss really didn't care that I was late. However, I did have to work on the cooler all day, and I can say that I will be sore tomorrow from all the lifting I had to do. I don't need a gym, I have work :roll:.

Now for the pictures!

From yesterday:









He's looking more pink in color. I really should have named him Elton lol (Raku has stuck, don't worry ;-)) Here he looks gray though, so it really depends on the lighting.









Letting me know he'd rather be out of the cube



























Today's flare session:

























Pretty sure this is my favorite shot of him so far


























































































































































Why am I over here?


















*glare*


























Goofy girl









































Tried to get a shot of her tail while she was flaring, not much success I'm afraid. :/

















































I'm going to go see the horses in a few minutes, not sure if I'm just feeding or what we're doing tonight. I think it's just feeding, but sometimes the owner has other ideas. Hope you enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ah yeah, I have a mentally disabled uncle as well, though he acts more like a nine year old so he's generally fairly harmless, just throws temper tantrums often and doesn't quite understand how to "share" and stuff.

Raku's form isn't so bad!! He has a decent spread and decent web reduction, he's got one random ray sticking out there but he's not bad. I'm so jelly of Molly's form! She's gorgeous and definitely a HM girl!!


----------



## myexplodingcat

Molly is gorgeous, wow!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Fangirling over Molly and Raku! Raku has the most grumpiest of grump-face, and it's making me smile.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Ah yeah, I have a mentally disabled uncle as well, though he acts more like a nine year old so he's generally fairly harmless, just throws temper tantrums often and doesn't quite understand how to "share" and stuff.
> 
> Raku's form isn't so bad!! He has a decent spread and decent web reduction, he's got one random ray sticking out there but he's not bad. I'm so jelly of Molly's form! She's gorgeous and definitely a HM girl!!



With my uncle he doesn't seem to grasp right and wrong/just does the wrong since it's "easier".

This just shows how little I know about form lol. Good thing I really don't ever intend to breed. Betta bug hasn't bitten me that hard...yet.

HM! Really? *goes to do a happy dance* YAY!!! I was starting to wonder if she had the 180 after seeing her really flare today. I've always wanted an HM :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

myexplodingcat said:


> Molly is gorgeous, wow!


Thank you! She's really blossomed since AOW bought her and then since she's been with me. Not bad for a Wal-Mart betta


----------



## lilnaugrim

Here you go: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=280506 :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

EvaJupiterSkies said:


> Fangirling over Molly and Raku! Raku has the most grumpiest of grump-face, and it's making me smile.


lol, I'm not going to lie, I love how Raku looks when he flares or just let's his fins spread out more (instead of giving me the look of "Why won't you let me go into the rest of the water" and keeping his fins folded). Molly is always a joy to watch, she's so pretty .


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Here you go: What is a good Crowntail? :-D


*goes to read*


----------



## BettaLover1313

It was quite a crazy day yesterday. The lunch-date went well since 1) My uncle wasn't there & 2) my grandmother seemed to be on her best behavior, though she did get on her most recent "issue" about gay-rights. I was quite happy when our friend politely educated her :-D. Love is love, that's all that it should really be considered, I really don't understand why we all make it such a big deal. 

Okay, before a political debate flares up, let's move on :-D.

Yesterday would have been perfect had I not had to work from 12am-3:20ish since someone didn't come in for their shift even when they said they would. They said that they'd be late, but as far as I know, they didn't call after that to say that they wouldn't be able to make it in. It really irritates me when people do this (even more so since this is my last week at work). Plus, I have to work from 3pm-10pm tonight, so I know that I'm going to be cranky and irritable since I didn't get as much sleep as I normally would get.

I did watch the new Doctor Who episode yesterday. I like how Peter is playing The Doctor so far, I really do. I'm not saying he's taken over David & Matt's places as my two favorites, but he's definitely doing a good job.

I decided (probably stupidly with my luck) to release Raku into the tank today. I figured he could have a week in the tank before we move up to college and then he can be in it for longer. He was exploring last time I checked. No pictures since I'm still feeling wiped out. Maybe later in the week. He was definitely happy though and zooming about to try and see what everything was. I can see that Molly and Raku have noticed each other past the barrier, but there's no flaring like when I floated him in the cup on her side. I may do that once a month to keep them both in shape though, especially since neither one of them seems to flare very often.

Lucky has developed an allergy of some sort. We're not sure if it's too the grass, his Beneful wet food, or if it was something my grandfather gave him (likes feeding him table scraps). We stopped giving him his wet food to see if that helps. I think we're leaning towards the grass though, since he's always had a bit of red on his stomach if he ever laid down in the backyard. Renji is doing well. He's learning how to avoid the dog so he doesn't get targeted as the "playmate". 

I'm sort of excited to be going back to school in a week, and partly not. I like being at home, having a dog to cuddle with, and just being able to feel more comfortable. On the flip side, I do like the degree of extra freedom at college where I don't get told to do things all the time :lol:.

Oh! Before I forget! I spotted Jailbreak...and then he disappeared again >.< I should have grabbed him when I had the chance, but I wasn't 100% sure it was him at the time since I couldn't see Escapee on Raku's side. It was definitely him though! So hopefully I can find him when it comes to packing up the tank and get him put in with the other three snails and then put on Raku's side where he has less likely hood of escaping.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Just a quick update...

Raku built a HUGE bubble nest today and I first thought that was due to the storm...and then I noticed that Molly looks quite round...eggy round. I know there's a divider, but dang do these two have me worried! :shock: I will try and post pictures of Raku's nest tomorrow since I took a couple pictures of it when I first woke up (it's gotten bigger since then).


----------



## lilnaugrim

Cuties!! No worries if Molly gets eggy, there's a very slim chance she'd ever become egg-bound so she'll just constantly go through a cycle of reabsorbing them and making them again or expelling them and eating them lol.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Cuties!! No worries if Molly gets eggy, there's a very slim chance she'd ever become egg-bound so she'll just constantly go through a cycle of reabsorbing them and making them again or expelling them and eating them lol.


That's a relief!


----------



## BettaLover1313

So...life got really busy all of a sudden and I'm now back up at college :-D. I just had my first class about two hours ago and it went well. 

Everyone did well on the move, however, one of the snails, Escapee, decided to escape the tank the night before I moved up to the dorm and sadly, he passed on. I will eventually buy another Nerite, but I'm not sure when as I don't know when the LFS is open. Raku has another bubble nest, and I shall try to get new pics of him and Molly up.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I'm a horrible procrastinator :-D

Life did get busy up here though. I've had more homework then I think I've ever had the first week of school, and I still have more to do T.T blah! Unfortunately, I didn't get a job that I was hoping to get, so I'm still desperately trying to find one/think of something to do for income. I'm not going to lie, I've considered breeding Molly and Raku (but I don't have the equipment, so that's out of the question). Ugh! Why can't we go back to bargaining for things instead of having to have money? I think I'd be reasonably successful/able to support myself...

*puts soap box away*

The bettas are doing well. Raku keeps flirting with Molly through the barrier and she flirts back. She did end up eating the eggs she'd been carrying and is now looking less plump (plus I fasted her the day after she ate her eggs*. I need to move the hornwort around as Raku has too much on his side. I will probably do that when I change out some of their water later next week.

Classes have been going pretty well, nothing too strenuous, just tedious. I also need to get an email out for Clay Club so people know when the meeting is next week. I'm also heading out to Dairy Days in about an hour so that will be fun. There's an Antique/Flea Market there apparently :-D.

One good thing happened this week, my adviser/an artist I admire asked me to help him a bit with a piece he's working on. Basically, he asked me to look at it before he fires it to make sure he has the finer details of the horses he's doing right. Made my week . I have been in the studio a couple times threw two okay bowls and started sculpting a dragon. Hopefully those will turn out well. Might keep the dragon if it turns out like I hope it will ;-).

So yeah that's how things have been going. I will try to get pictures up tonight since my room mate will be at the truck & tractor pull later giving me some free time to do other things.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Horrible, horrible procrastinator I am.

I just did a water change on the tank, so Raku and Molly are quite happy. The Hornwort has exploded in my tank, I shall have to figure out what to do with all of it as it takes up a good portion of both Raku & Molly's sides. It's been nice having them both right near my desk instead of across the room like I had the setup last time. They're in a spot where they can view the activity of the room without being the center of attention/getting a lot of nosey people near the tank, which I think they like. 

Molly is doing really well, she loves sleeping in the dragon statue (gives me a heart attack every time I watch her go in. She's the favorite of my friends which is just loves. She shows off every time someone takes a peak at the tank. 

Raku is probably the fastest betta to adjust to his new life. He's taken everything in stride. He ate the first day I had him, he's a gentleman when it comes to water changes, and even cupping him has been relatively easy. He likes showing off as well when people come up to the tank. It's fun watching how his colors shift in the lighting. He'll go from being silvery purple on his body to pink in coloration. Such an interesting colored fish! He has been constantly building bubble nests, as he's still trying to impress Molly :lol:.

Classes have been going well, today is the one day that I just have one class, which is bliss! It gives me time to do the tank's water change, homework, and whatever else I want to do before and after my class :-D.

Still no job, so I might be opening up commissions eventually for watercolors, oil pastels, and possibly betta magnets. I want to try a different setup with the magnets before I offer them for sale, as the ones I did previously don't really hold stuff very well without sliding down quite a bit. I hope to get the free watercolors I promised people done this weekend or mostly done before I do any sort of commission work. 

I had a great birthday on Tuesday, as my friends were amazing and bought dinner and made smoothies. One relative irritated me by calling at 7am (I'd been awake but I'd been in the bathroom while my room mate was still asleep), otherwise my other relatives made my birthday great as well with their well-wishes for a happy birthday. 

I hope to have pictures up by the weekend. I took some new ones today of Molly, Raku, and their tank. Right now, I need to do the homework I've been putting off so I can just have it done and not have to worry about it later.


----------



## lilnaugrim

:shock: Happy Belated Birthday!! :-D Holy cow, so many birthdays this month haha!

And yay for only one class today, I have the same type of schedule for Tuesday/Thursday classes though I have two hours of work beforehand then my class and then I get to go home or run any errands that I need. It's nice to have the option of being able to do something else besides classes for sure :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> :shock: Happy Belated Birthday!! :-D Holy cow, so many birthdays this month haha!
> 
> And yay for only one class today, I have the same type of schedule for Tuesday/Thursday classes though I have two hours of work beforehand then my class and then I get to go home or run any errands that I need. It's nice to have the option of being able to do something else besides classes for sure :-D


Thanks lil .

Thursdays are awesome for me, just so easy to get things done :-D it's quite handy for getting homework done.


Well, today I managed to fall and either twisted my foot (or possibly ankle) or gave it a minor sprain. One minute I was walking, the next there was a "pop" and down I went. I thought I'd sprained my foot, since I have done that before, and the initial pain was pretty similar. I did manage to stand, so I figured it wasn't very serious. I couldn't stand when I sprained my foot. It was still a bit of a challenge trying to make sure I got to my classes on time. I gave myself an extra five minutes, which seemed to be about the time I needed. I'm hoping it'll be a bit better tomorrow, otherwise I'll need to schedule a doctor's appointment :roll:.

A teacher decided to throw a bit of a curve ball for class, so I'm hoping my weekend is still free (even though I opened it up for the project if my partner thought the weekend would be better). I really do want to finish the watercolors I owe along with applying for some new jobs that are on the college's job board, plus just getting to hang out with a friend in a different dorm. Oh well, we'll see what happens.

Right now I'm just enjoying the fact that I have the dorm room to myself for the weekend and relaxing while I can.


----------



## hrutan

Ouch! Maybe a minor strain or sprain? Ice 20 minutes on, 20 minute off. No longer than 20 minutes (some doctors recommend 15) or it will reverse the effect on the swelling. Ibuprofen will also help with swelling. Be sure the ice pack is wrapped in a paper towel.

I wouldn't have had practice with that, or anything. :roll:

Hope it feels better soon!


----------



## BettaLover1313

hrutan said:


> Ouch! Maybe a minor strain or sprain? Ice 20 minutes on, 20 minute off. No longer than 20 minutes (some doctors recommend 15) or it will reverse the effect on the swelling. Ibuprofen will also help with swelling. Be sure the ice pack is wrapped in a paper towel.
> 
> I wouldn't have had practice with that, or anything. :roll:
> 
> Hope it feels better soon!


Thanks, I did go to the doctor and he said I did something with the tendon. Luckily, I don't have any fractures (where the tendons are anchored in the foot, they can fracture the little toe bone when they pull and try to keep you from falling). It's still a bit tender in one spot but nowhere near as painful as it was.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Wow! It's been awhile since I posted...sorry about that!

Anyway, my foot is doing better, nothing broken. Still not exactly sure what caused me to fall, but at least it's healed.

I've had pretty much little to no free time. It's been so bad that I've actually let the tank go for two weeks without a WC again . I did do one Sunday though, and all the occupants greatly appreciated it. Classes have just been insane though! All the projects I have due and almost constant homework :shock:. This semester wasn't supposed to be this difficult! Also, I'm still without a job, much to my annoyance, and all the places I've applied at haven't contacted me back, which frustrates me to no end, especially "student friendly/we'll hire anyone" places. Yeah-no. Don't say that if it's not true. (Sorry, mini-rant ^^

There was one loss from the tank, Jailbreak escaped from the tank and I ended up finding him, dead, on the floor. I did put him in a cup of water to see if he would come out, but there was no luck, so it's back down to Thing 1 & Thing 2 doing all the work. 

Raku and Molly are doing well. Molly is getting more and more blue on her. The cutest thing about her right now is that she has a patch of white on her one side that looks like a heart. If I ever have a spare moment I will try and get a picture and upload it along with all the other ones that I need to put on here. Both of them enjoy flirting through the barrier. Raku has proven to be quite the great find as he's such a lovable fellow. If anyone comes up to the tank he and Molly are both front and center and ready to be admired. Plus, Raku doesn't flare at people, just at Molly through the barrier when he's flirting (and a bit at Thing 1 when he first got put on his side, but he's over that now). He's such a well-manner fish it's hard to get over. Both of them are now "old pros" at WCs as well. 

For a class project I'm (hoping) to sell some of the Hornwort in my tank as it's just exploded all over it :shock:. Poor Molly is having a bit of difficulty maneuvering around it in several places. Raku did have a bit of that as well, but I managed to get rid of some of the dead stuff that was on his side so that he'd have an easier time. 

There's probably more that I wanted to say, but right now I'm so tired I can't even remember what it was. Hopefully I'll be able to log on sooner to give a more thorough update.


----------



## lilnaugrim

That's the great thing about planted tanks, when you find that perfect balance and you don't have to do weekly water changes. I am honestly a little ashamed that I haven't done a full water change on my 29 in about two months but the tests are all zero, however there are still other things to consider like mineral depletion's, nutrient depletion's and then other oraganic waste buildup. BUT the point is, I have so many plants that they keep my fish safe while I go to slack off XD

And yes, I totally hear you on the classes being difficult front. I have a relatively 'laid back' semester I suppose but it's just the sheer time that I'm in classes or work (sorry you can't find work! That always stinks) builds up and leaves me with not a lot of time to do anything else but even sleep! I hope things perk up for you soon and you get a little break!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> That's the great thing about planted tanks, when you find that perfect balance and you don't have to do weekly water changes. I am honestly a little ashamed that I haven't done a full water change on my 29 in about two months but the tests are all zero, however there are still other things to consider like mineral depletion's, nutrient depletion's and then other oraganic waste buildup. BUT the point is, I have so many plants that they keep my fish safe while I go to slack off XD
> 
> And yes, I totally hear you on the classes being difficult front. I have a relatively 'laid back' semester I suppose but it's just the sheer time that I'm in classes or work (sorry you can't find work! That always stinks) builds up and leaves me with not a lot of time to do anything else but even sleep! I hope things perk up for you soon and you get a little break!


I do love that about my tank ^^. Next time I do need to move decor around though, especially on Molly's side so I can clean those areas up more, especially the dragon since someone keeps swimming into it <.<

I just have so many project this semester it's almost unreal! I feel like I turn around and someone's saying "Oh yeah, we have a project" and I'm just constantly scrambling to get them done.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I'm alive and so are the bettas :-D

This semester has just been crazy! It wasn't just me either, my poor room mate was in the same boat along with a lot of my friends. I'm not sure if all the teachers got together and said "No more playing nice" or what, but it was insane! The worst part was working on a pop-up shop for a community member...THAT was insane! Poor managerial skills, really. It was bad. My group members and I were at our wits end by the time we finally finished. We had three times the work of all the other groups for that particular class :shake:. That class and chemistry are what nearly killed me. Surprisingly, I got an A in the one class and I managed to get a C in Chemistry, which I'm fine with. This semester was so busy I didn't get a lot of time to work on my independent study so the professor agreed to let me extend it into next semester. 

Next semester is scaring me a bit since I have three 3000 level courses and one 4000 level course. I'm praying that it won't be as busy as I'm thinking it will be. I don't think I can handle another semester like the last one. Na-ah, nope! 

There was some good news from last semester: I did get a job working in the ceramics studio, so I make glazes, organize the studio, and overall, do whatever my employer asks as well as being his "teacher assistant". He's very nice and really doesn't care about when I come since I showed him right off the bat that I'm dedicated. He even told me during my busiest week (for that EVIL pop up shop) that I had done way more than he'd originally anticipated and didn't care if I didn't come in that week. I was extremely grateful for how understanding he was.

Another good thing from last semester is that I converted another person into a betta addict :-D. She bought a pretty purple EE betta that she named Kail (she pronounces it like Kyle). She was very happy to add him to her dorm, and I think he helped a bit with her depression, which was a relief for me and my other friends who'd been worrying about her. She originally bought a 1.5 gallon for Kail and has been diligent with the WCs for him. I'm hoping she'll keep me updated on him since, sadly, she did decide, for her health, to not come back to school next semester. Last I saw, Kail was happy and healthy.

Betta wise, both Raku and Molly are doing wonderfully. I had a scare with Molly as I was packing my car to leave and her cup tipped over and she came out through the hole at the top :blueshake:. It scared the crap out of me, I'm not going to lie. I managed to right her cup before all the water spilled out. As I scooped her up, I will admit, I was terrified I was going to hurt her. Luckily, she seemed to know just what to do, flipping into my hand and I put her back in the cup. It's been over a week now since that incident and she's perfectly fine . I'm just worried that she'll be very reluctant to go into her cup when I have to go back to the dorm...

Anyway, wait till you see how much she's changed! She's almost completely black/blue now, all except for her head, and she's not the little, sassy betta I picked up from Wal-Mart (well, technically AOW did for me,but that's beside the point XD). 

As for Raku, I still say he was an amazing find. He is such a mellow betta, yes he flares at Molly and other male bettas (will explain in a bit) but otherwise, he's just perfect for a dorm room. He really is. He and Molly both are really. They both adore people. Also, Raku is also such a well-mannered and polite guy. I'm so glad I picked him up (and that he looked at me ;-)).

Lucky and Renji are also doing well, both were happy to see me now that my Winter Break has started. Lucky in particular is happy (he's lying right behind me taking up most of my chair :lol. Renji is just happy someone can tucker out the dog so he'll quit pestering him.

Many of the horses have been sold where I work, right now there's just Bubba, Banjo, and Geniune along with a two horses renting lots: the Paint Horse stud, and a buckskin mare. I haven't been able to work with them too much this semester due to ...everything XD.

Now that I'm home for Winter Break, I hope to _*finally*_ get the pictures up that I've been promising (I'm pretty sure I remembered my charger for my phone...). As well as giving more updates on my two fish (and snails) and furry pets/friends. 

On to more recent events...

Yesterday, I went shopping with AOW for a betta. I learned that she recently lost many of her fish (which I knew about before) but she also lost her last male, and was just down to her female, Ali. So we went to PetSmart and even though she said she was window shopping, she came home with an interesting male. I can't really say what his color was, it looked like white with red marbling, or else he had bad ammonia burns, but we both thought it looked more like natural coloring :dunno:. All we did know was that he was an HM, he was BIG, and he was staring right at her with his black eyes. After some debate between him and a couple others, she went home with the big guy, who we were jokingly calling, "Big Bark Bull" (Naruto reference). Curious as to his size to see if he just looked big or if he actually was, he was set near my tank. He and Raku flared at each other and we saw that his head was larger as well as his girth, but not so much in length. Her new boy was actually a bit shorter than Raku, though he made up for it with his tail. Sadly, I didn't get any pictures of him :-?. Maybe she'll send me some within the next few days and I can post them here .

As for what I've been doing...I've been recovering from a nasty cold XD. It started as a cold/fever during Finals week and just hasn't released it's hold. Some days I'm perfectly fine, others I can't go five seconds without hacking. 

With graduation getting closer and closer I've been thinking about what I want to do, both career wise and fish wise. Fish wise, I've been debating about what fish I want to add to my life. I must admit, I'd really like a Goldfish of some sort, but seeing that the recommended tank size is 48 gallons...yeah it might be awhile yet XD. I'll get one eventually though, as I've always wanted one. 

I'm also thinking, for the time being, I'd make the 10 gallon, a small community tank, and just have one betta in my 5 gallon, maybe one in my 3 gallon. I haven't decided on that one yet. I think that one might remain open as a hospital tank. 

I'm also thinking, Molly will be my only female for awhile. I love her to death, but the eggs that she pops out every now and then scare me half to death (at least the first time it happened-knew what they were but still...). Plus, I love males and their finnage, both short and long. Unless another female calls to me like Molly, or if I miraculously get the right girls for a sorority and a larger tank, it won't happen again for awhile either. 

I hope to get the long promised pictures up along with a few extra ones to make up for my lack of pictures. There will be some special ones too if the pictures are as nice as they are on my phone ;-). 

I do have many watercolors to work on for members on here. As you read above, I had very little time to do much with all my school work, so I might post a few of those as well once they're done. 

I think that's all for now. There will probably be more tomorrow, if not then, then the next day.


----------



## DaytonBetta

It's so nice to see you here! I'm glad the semester ended well and your fish are well.


----------



## BettaLover1313

DaytonBetta said:


> It's so nice to see you here! I'm glad the semester ended well and your fish are well.


Thanks, it's nice to be back!


----------



## PetMania

Subbed


----------



## BettaLover1313

Ugh! Today was a water change day for the tank today, and though this usually isn't a chore, ever since I've gotten algae in my tank, it has been. Algaefix has slowly been helping me clear it out/keep it from getting any worse, but I seriously hate pulling out that stuff . Plus, Molly has no qualms anymore about being near (or nipping at) my hands after her little accident at the dorm, so she was having a blast getting in my way as I was pulling algae off the barrier and her log. 

Yesterday was an eventful day for Lucky, as he got to have a play date with my friend's Golden Retriever, Daisy. After we took the pair on a walk (only the second one they'd been on together since the first one in the summer went so well), my friend asked me if I wanted to stay at her house a bit and let Lucky and Daisy play. Well, after a few tense minutes of Lucky not really interacting with Daisy, just sniffing the house all over, the two finally played together and had a good, long romp in the house. It was so nice to see Lucky playing with another dog, since I know he loves meeting new people and dogs. We're hoping to do another play date, Friday, at my house, since I have a fenced in backyard. Hopefully it will go as well as yesterdays. Fingers crossed that Lucky isn't territorial (I sincerely hope not). 

Otherwise, I finished uploading all the photos that I've been meaning to, so without further ado...pictures!









Lucky with his new friend, Miss Daisy.


Okay, so I lied, one picture, then some more text-I've been saying that Molly has drastically changed in color since I first got her right? Well here's a comparison:

When I first got her:









Most recent picture of her:









I know right? It's insane how much she's changed (and grown)!

Okay, now for your regularly scheduled pictures :-D

Molly!








She has the cutest little face!









Pardon all the Hornwort, that was actually sold to a local LFS, now I'm wishing I'd kept more >.<









Her cute little heart shaped mark that I miss. It's colored up with blue since then.


































My dragon has fish breath...:dunno:

















































I'd take the dragon out, but she loves that thing so much, I just don't have the heart to *sigh*.









Molly and Raku









And since I did it with Molly...
Raku his first day:









Raku now:

















My tank before the algae takeover...oh how I miss it!









I know Raku misses his Hornwort, I feel bad for selling most of it, but it was getting ridiculous with how much was in that tank! Hopefully the couple sprigs will get growing so he'll have this again.


































He likes posing

















































I just like how his tail turned out in this shot.


















Some pictures from trip to Brookfield Zoo:

























































































Aaaaand...the special photo...though not the one I had in mind. ^^;








The story behind this picture is that I happened to be looking towards my dorm window when I saw this buck in the middle of the graveyard (I've never seen a deer in the graveyard across the street from us before). This is odd because 1) The graveyard is next to the busiest sidewalks where students walk back and forth to classes & 2) No one was looking at this deer even though he was only yards from the sidewalk. So I took some pictures of him once he laid down to rest next to this tombstone. My room mate and I figured he'd had enough of the rutting season and just needed a break. He wasn't there when I got back from classes.

The photos I wish had come out were of the two albino deer that we have on our campus. It's a doe and her fawn. Sadly, none of my pictures came out of them. You just see white dots, not the actual animals/very indistinct. It's a shame. 

Well, I think that's it for today. I hope everyone has a safe and happy New Year :cheers:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Wow Molly and Raku look amazing!! Raku definitely holds the EE geno with those pectorals! wow!!

Oh I love that deer picture too, we have a mother and her two yearling fawns that stick around here too, we saw them just today actually ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Wow Molly and Raku look amazing!! Raku definitely holds the EE geno with those pectorals! wow!!
> 
> Oh I love that deer picture too, we have a mother and her two yearling fawns that stick around here too, we saw them just today actually ^_^


Thanks! I've actually never noticed how big his pectorals looked lol. They are quite big aren't they? 

Aw! That's awesome! I always love seeing the local deer (both here at home and up at college). The first time I saw the two albinos I had to stop my room mate (we were walking to dinner) and asked, "Are those what I think they are?" Still blown away by how beautiful the doe and her fawn are! I wish my pictures had turned out.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well, not a lot has happened, as I've been quite lazy this past week or so. Lucky had his second play date with Daisy at my house and he did wonderfully (and so did Daisy). Both dogs enjoy playing with each other and they don't aggravate each other too much either. It's very nice to have a dog that Lucky can play with and the other person agrees lol. Usually people look at him and go "Yipes!". 

Tank wise, I'm still trying to get this algae under control. Lights are now on for only eight hours a day (as opposed to when I was just turning it on and off at random times/whenever I remembered). Still putting in the algae fix when I clean the tank (today). It is definitely helping, just very slowly. My fish don't like the new light routine, but they're adjusting. I'm trying to make sure I turn their light on later in the day so they won't be in the dark so long. Right now, they're just getting the natural light that comes in through my windows in my room (which isn't much). The tank's due for a water change today, so I'll turn the light on after that.

Renji has rediscovered my fish tank and is now jumping on my dresser. Luckily, he can't drink from the filter anymore since I found it's cover (haha!). 

Otherwise, like I said, I'm not doing much. I think I'm mentally trying to enjoy my vacation while simultaneously trying to do the work that I know needs to be done and the result is an impasse. *shakes head* Hopefully I'll be more motivated as the week progresses. Yesterday it didn't help that I was fighting off some sort of bug (again). Today I'm feeling better, which is quite the relief.


----------



## BettaLover1313

It's hard to believe that I only have one week of vacation left then my next semester starts...where did the time go? :shock:

Anyway, today is more of a picture post then anything:

My one poor snail (can't remember if it's Thing 1 or Thing 2 anymore >.<) he's never near the surface when I do my water changes, I'd pull that algae off of the poor thing.










The other Thing:









I've been noticing Molly's fins have been looking a little ragged recently...I'm not sure if I should attribute this to her goings in and out of the dragon or not...









It's hard to take pictures of her >.<


























































The furry pets:









Renji!










And last but not least...Raku!

























Wish this one had been in focus :roll:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ooooooh Molly is an Armageddon!! Meaning she has both yellow AND red on her! That's a new thing that's been popping up that breeders are breeding for. Before, it was thought that yellow cannot exists where red is, so there is red and then there is non-red (yellow). But she shows both on her head there!!!

Looks like maybe her fins are because she's a Rosetail, so it makes them stick out in some places like a rose petal. Or fin biting.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Ooooooh Molly is an Armageddon!! Meaning she has both yellow AND red on her! That's a new thing that's been popping up that breeders are breeding for. Before, it was thought that yellow cannot exists where red is, so there is red and then there is non-red (yellow). But she shows both on her head there!!!
> 
> Looks like maybe her fins are because she's a Rosetail, so it makes them stick out in some places like a rose petal. Or fin biting.


That red has scared me on more than one occasion lol. I always have to do a double take when I see it. That's really cool though! Shame that she ended up at Wal-Mart if she has such a unique coloring in her genetics. Then again, what do I know about breeding XD.

Possibly, I think you said somewhere in this journal that she had a HM spread, idk. She squeezes into that dragon mouth, which is why I wondered if that was doing it. Goofy betta she is.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, she's definitely HM but she could have RT in her genetics too (most likely if she's Armageddon, they wouldn't do that with a normal VT fish, at least not at this point)


----------



## BettaLover1313

She could. I'm just blown away by her with her marbling (and how it doesn't seem to want to go past her head, her "skunk stripe" on her back of her pale scales) and now learning that she might have this sought after coloring.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol yeah, I love her skunk stripe-ish thing, she's such a little cutie! I'm so glad you got her ^_^ she's certainly blossomed, that's for sure!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Yeah, I'm glad I decided I couldn't leave her there (and glad AOW enabled me to get her). She's become a wonderful, betta, and everyone loves her back at the dorm.

Can't leave Mr. Shiny out though either (Raku). They're both well loved at the dorm.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well, I've been checking on Raku on and off today. He's been a little clamped. I'm thinking he might be constipated as he had a fasting day the other day and got fed today. Not positive. I'm hoping he'll be okay by tomorrow, but if he isn't, I'll be treating him with some Epsom salt. Hopefully that will help clear out his system.

Molly is doing just fine, no signs of clamping on her or anything be wrong, which is a relief.

As for the furry pets, they're doing well.

I may try and post more pictures tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I decided that I'd treat the tank with Maracyn II, Raku has me worried that he's not just constipated, and his stomach looks gray...gray-er then usual. I could just be paranoid, but since my last two bettas managed to contract Dropsy (though they were in a weakened state of health) I just don't want to risk him. 

Now, he's also gotten into the habit of sleeping under his Asian warrior statue -.- Dumb-dumb fish! I have no idea how he manages to wedge himself in and out of there! Gah! These fish are going to drive me to drink! But I love them <3

On a happier note, I won $30 tonight at Potluck. I am quite happy about that. Not that it will go anywhere besides into my gas tank...

But yeah, that's what's going on right now.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Woot Woot! I love winning money or finding some that you didn't know you had or anything like that, it just makes the day better even if it is just $5, it's something :-D

Sorry about Raku, not sure what might be ailing him :-/


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Woot Woot! I love winning money or finding some that you didn't know you had or anything like that, it just makes the day better even if it is just $5, it's something :-D
> 
> Sorry about Raku, not sure what might be ailing him :-/


Yes! I enjoy doing that as well!

Yeah, I'm hoping I'm over-reacting, but I'd rather play it safe then have anything get too much of a hold on him.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Raku's activity level has gone back up, but he's still a bit clamped. This is say three of the five day treatment, so hopefully he'll start perking up even more over the next couple days. He's still eating, the only activities he's stopped doing/hasn't resumed are flaring every now and then at Molly and building bubble nests.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Raku is definitely feeling better, as he flared last night at Molly and flared not too long ago at his snail. He's slowly getting less clamped, but his belly is still pretty large. I'm not sure if I should try adding epsom salt (can it be added with Maracyn II?) or should I continue with the Maracyn II treatment after the 5 days, going with an additional 5 days? (How would I go about this if I have to transport them/empty their tank?)

Molly is still hale and hearty, both have kept their appetites (not that either has lost their's.) Raku is hiding less and less, so I'm just trying to figure out what would be best to do.


----------



## DaytonBetta

I don't have any answers for you, but I'm hoping he makes a quick recovery.


----------



## BettaLover1313

As much as I wish I didn't have to write this, I do. After a month of off and on with whatever he was suffering with, I had to put Raku down Monday, as he could no longer swim to the surface for air, and even in approximately a 1/2 inch of water, he couldn't get air. I'm still not sure what was wrong with him, but I really do blame myself for him not getting better. I should have done more to try and figure out what was wrong with him. The easiest step being to post on here, but I didn't. 

I already miss Raku and his little "welcome back" wiggle that he'd always give me. As you can read, I'm still beating myself up for all the mistakes I made in his care. I don't have a picture right now of his plant that he's buried under, but I will post it when I do.

So I will not be getting another betta anytime soon, as 1) I do not seemingly have the time to adequately give my tank the care it needs, and a ten gallon will be easier to care for with just one betta and a couple snails, 2) I don't know where I'll be over the summer, and should I need to drop have someone else care for my fish, it'll be easiest to let them care for the one instead of two, & 3) I might have just simply lost the betta bug for the time being, so one right now is enough for me. 

That all being said, Molly is fine. She's enjoying all the space she has now, and she doesn't really seem to miss Raku. :dunno: She's also enjoying all the attention my one friend lavishes on her whenever they're in the room. I am glad I have a lid on my tank as there have been a couple occasions (before and after Raku's passing) that she has jumped, at what, I don't know. It hasn't been for food, just randomly, as far as I can tell. 

Otherwise, things have been going all right. My research project is coming along nicely. I can't say I like all of my classes, but at least most of them are interesting and the teachers are good. My favorite is definitely Advanced Ceramics, as I'm getting more into the sculpture part of it. 

Not much to report on my furry friends, as I haven't been home since my last post. I will be home this weekend, so I shall try and remember to update once I'm back. 

That's all for this post, I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aww, I'm sorry to hear about that BL, may he S.I.P. under the Rainbow bridge 

I'm glad Molly is still doing well though! That, at least, makes me happy ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well, I'm a little over half-way through my Spring Break, and I figured I needed to update this journal, nothing bad, I swear!

I'm still missing Raku, I was actually looking through this journal to see when I got him. I really wish I had given him more of my time then what he did get. I am grateful that he swam into my life though, he was yet another teacher for me showing me the awesomeness of a betta. I still didn't get a picture of his plant (which is currently back at my dorm >.<). I will write up a little piece on him once I do have the picture though. 

I can reassure everyone that I have not lost the betta bug, as Molly reminds me every day why I love these little fish and I also went to Pet Smart and looked at their bettas. My heart went out to a little blind plakat male. If I knew I would do water changes diligently, I would have taken him. Maybe if I end up at home for the summer and he's still there, I'll pick him up. I also realized it wouldn't be fair to him to have to travel back and forth with me when he needs a stable home. I've worked enough with the blind mare, Crystal, to know this. Rest assured, if I end up staying home after I graduate (having a job back here instead of where I'd really love to have one) I will probably get another betta. I do like my ideas still of having the 5 gallon as a betta tank, the 10 gallon as a small community tank and possibly using the 3 gallon for a betta too. We'll see how things go. (Still also want a Goldfish lol).

Molly is doing well. She is temporarily in my 3 gallon tank (forgot that my filter and heater in the 10 gallon were the ones from the 5 gallon :roll. I decided not to bring the 10 gallon back with me, but I didn't want to leave Molly alone for over a week while I was on Spring Break. So the snails are taking care of my 10 gallon while Molly is here with me, a Hornwort plant, a floating log, a ceramic cave I made for her, and some fake plants. I was pleasantly surprised to find that both the heater and filter still work for the 3 gallon, though the filter is very noisy >.< I have to turn it off at night so I can get some sleep. I still really like that tank, as it's nice looking and would work should I want a tank on my nightstand. If I ever got a fish that liked small spaces that'd be a great tank for them. Molly really didn't like the down-grade at first, but she's gotten used to it. I think she knows it's temporary though. 

I do have some pictures of Molly, and I hope to get more today of her too so you can see how she's doing. If there's one thing I'm grateful for, it's that whatever affected Raku didn't affect Molly too. I would have been even more devastated had I lost them both. 

Lucky and Renji are doing well. Lucky has rarely left my side this week, and the times he has, it was reluctant on his part (I had to go do things where I couldn't take him with :/). I will have to leave him for a bit today too, as I'm meeting up with AOW for lunch and to go see a movie (no clue what one though XD). Lucky was extremely happy to see me when I came home, and Renji has been getting better at showing his happiness at my return too lol. I shall try and upload some pictures of them too. 

Horse wise, I recently got a lesson in giving a horse de-wormer. The owner walked me through how to give the medicine and I gave the medicine to Crystal, the blind mare. I was kind of shocked when he told me he wanted me to give her the medicine. I know I can catch her easily (to halter her) but that was very unexpected, and welcomed surprise. Earlier, I'd had a really crappy day with my grandparents. I thought it'd be a fun day of bowling and visiting with some relatives who live about 50 miles away. Nope. Bowling was not fun, as my grandmother mercilessly picked on my "form", and even when I was reduced to tears of frustration and I told her WHY I was upset, she still didn't understand. The worst part was, I cried in front of other people, which I absolutely hate doing . She also nagged about my mom and I not going to church and how she wished we'd go to their church and sing in the choir, insulted my career choice, and...yeah. It was just a really bad day. I was very grateful to the owner for giving me something to feel accomplished and happy about. All of the horses are doing well. The buckskin mare was picked up by her owner, so she's no longer there. Now it's just Crystal, Bubba, Geniune, Banjo, and the Paint Horse stud. I think I have a couple pictures of them, if not, I'm sure I can get some before I return to college.

As for college, things are going okay. I despise Economics, only because the professor does not teach the course. He really doesn't. Ironically, he can't seemingly teach from his own articles and book. Yes, you heard me, all the reading materials are written by him and he can't even teach it! He expects us to read the chapters and come into class fully understanding everything they bring up. I feel bad for the students in the class that don't have any background in economics, I really do. This class wouldn't make any sense to me if I hadn't had a couple courses that touched on economics. Apart from that class, I enjoy all of my other ones. I'm a little worried about my Genetics grade, as I keep doing the assignments, thinking I understand the material, and I get the grade back and cringe. So I'll be talking to my professor to see if he has any suggestions on what I can do for studying, or if he'll let me do some extra credit assignments to try and bring those grades up. Work in the studio is going well, both for class and for my job. Not really much to report there.

I think I've talked about everything I wanted to, so I'll leave this post at that. :cheers:


----------



## DaytonBetta

My grandmother was like that, too. Always critical. I feel for you. 

Hope everything goes great the rest of the school year and you do find a job where you want to be.


----------



## BettaLover1313

DaytonBetta said:


> My grandmother was like that, too. Always critical. I feel for you.
> 
> Hope everything goes great the rest of the school year and you do find a job where you want to be.


Thank you! I hope it does as well. Job wise, I think I will be happy so long as I'm not stuck at the gas station again.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Yesterday was very fun, and much needed. AOW and I went to see McFarland U.S.A. and we both really enjoyed the movie. Before that, we had lunch and looked around at the local stores (didn't realize movies weren't showing until 4 pm and we had about two hours to kill). 

While browsing, I came across this little train bank that I ended up buying to replace a different bank that my cat, Renji, broke, several months back:








Sorry my train-geekiness is showing XD

Anyway, not sure what happened, but the rest of the evening I wasn't doing too well, I had a headache, and an upset stomach. Not sure what caused it, if it's just how active I've been this week, I wasn't hydrated, or what, but last night wasn't fun once I was home. Early bedtime for me too. I am doing better this morning, just taking things slow. I'll probably be taking a nap later too.

Now, for the pictures!

Lucky:

































Renji:

























And the one you've all been waiting for...Molly!
Sassy little fish









Still love her though

























Can't get over her beautiful coloring <3









Her temporary abode









Ceramic cave I made for her (only used it once...)









Pretty sure she's missing her dragon









I like her little "skunk stripe" though it seems to be disappearing slowly

















Still can't get over how much she's changed since when I first bought her

























































That face!


----------



## BettaLover1313

I finally got around to doing a water change on Molly's tank. She seems quite happy about it. I added a bit of Jungle Clear Water to try and help get rid of some of the dead plant matter.

I realized this week that I've had my two snails, Thing 1 & Thing 2 for about a year and one month now. It's weird to think I've had them so long (especially considering the suicidal habits of the black snails). They're still happily cleaning away though. They're actually working on my rag right now (yeah!). 

This past week has been really busy, and I'm looking forward to April Break which will start on Friday and last till the following Monday (woo!). I'm really looking forward to it. 

My research is starting to pick up now that my genetics professor and I have figured out what exactly we're looking at and what factors are being compared, so that should move along more smoothly now. 

Sorry this is a short, sporadic update. It's been that kind of day to be honest.


----------



## lilnaugrim

April break?!?! Geeze, why don't we have that?!?! We have absolutely NO breaks in April :-( Not even the Monday after Easter or that Friday :-/ rather sad. April tends to be a VERY long month for us >.< very envious of you!

Congrats on the starting-to-be-successful-research lol, that's always exciting though when it starts to pick up and you really get into it!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> April break?!?! Geeze, why don't we have that?!?! We have absolutely NO breaks in April :-( Not even the Monday after Easter or that Friday :-/ rather sad. April tends to be a VERY long month for us >.< very envious of you!
> 
> Congrats on the starting-to-be-successful-research lol, that's always exciting though when it starts to pick up and you really get into it!


We barely had any breaks Fall semester, I think they like to think that they make it up with the Spring semester having two large breaks XD. 

Thanks! I hope it will pick up even more after I talk with my Genetics professor tomorrow for the calculations (or at least the program to do said calculations lol) so that I can start figuring out actual figures rather than just the data I currently have.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Sorry...but a Rant is Needed*

Please skip ahead if you don't feel like reading the rant of a stressed-out college student...

<Rant-language warning>
So this week is the last week before finals, for me, it's hell week. I've never seen my White Board so full of things to do for a week. It's a little ridiculous, to be honest. It seems like everything in one semester is smooshed into this one week :shock:. So there's that stress.

Now the main point of this rant is my upcoming graduation (this weekend-I know, weird that it's before finals). I am allowed to have 6 people at my graduation. Only three of those people are family, and only two of those are people I actually want there. 

This has been a huge issue as of late, and it's just, quite simply, pissing me off. (Pardon my language.) Instead of asking themselves what might have made me not pick them, they just can't believe I picked other "ordinary" people over them.

*What I wish I could say to them:*
First off, the people I invited ARE my family, thank you very much! They've been 200 times more supportive then most of my blood family, if not even more than that! They have been there, they know me. Quite frankly, the rest of my family does not. If my blood family took even a second to consider the real reasons behind why I didn't invite them, we'd all be better off instead of having meals with so much tension the air could be cut with a knife from it. 

Second, it is MY graduation. MINE. I want to enjoy it. Excuse me for that "farce". I made a minor allowance just so I wouldn't have to hear from my grandmother "Why weren't we invited? We live close by!" Plus, I would also feel bad for excluding my grandfather, who has been fairly supportive of my career choice. Who I invite is my business. You don't need to know who I invited, you don't need to know why I invited the fact is that I did. All spots are filled. Pure and simple.

Third, if for some reason someone cannot make it. DEAL WITH IT!!! Do not call me, during the hardest week of the semester, and complain that there is now a possible. POSSIBLE! Empty spot. Just don't. If people can't make it, fine and dandy. I'm not going to try and make a list that is bound to hurt others feelings, seems it's already too late for that anyway! Also, do not treat my grandparents like invalids when you're not even living near enough to actually know how they're doing. Phone calls only account for so much along with a few visits once a year. My mother and I practically see them every weekend. If it bothers you that much, call them and ask them not to go then, but leave me alone to my studying in solitude. I don't stare at walls all day, contrary to your beliefs. Also, just because a friend is dog-sitting does not mean that they can just drop everything and ride with one of my grandparents for your peace of mind. Just no. They were asked to watch my destructive, adorable, lovable dog, Lucky. It's not to be at your beck and call to accompany one of my grandparents just because you don't think they can drive by themselves. (Not that I don't want my friend there.)

Lastly, no party for you! Just no. I'm done with this drama.

</rant>



Sorry, I really had to get that out of my system. I apologize.

Anyway, yeah, last week before graduation :thumbsup:. It's pretty hectic, but apart from the above, I seem to be doing pretty well, all things considered. Along with all the homework, I've also been helping with our Clay Club sale, so that's been a bit of added stress. I also have an interview tomorrow, along with two finals this week, and I finished with my two presentations that I had to give today (and I have several papers due). So stress is very apparent.

Since my last update, I killed Dragoon's plant :-(. It happened over Spring Break. I really should have taken it home with me as it needed a lot of water. I had hoped it would be fine for a week, but I was wrong. All the other plants are fine though. 

Lucky and Renji are doing well. I saw them both last weekend. I enjoyed watching the Kentucky Derby, along with getting to ride Bubba. The owner even let me ride him off the property, though he accompanied us on Banjo and had a lead rope just so Bubba couldn't take me off guard when we turned around and he got excited to go. It didn't scare me though, and I hope to ride Bubba again, maybe without the lead rope next time. I don't blame him for being excited to go, and he and I seem to get along quite well, unlike Banjo and I. I will admit, I'm trying to get over a fear I've developed of Banjo, but working with him on the ground, and also feeding him as been helping. I still don't want to ride him though. Our personalities really do clash. 

Molly is doing well. her fins are a bit ragged. I'm pretty sure it's from the filter intake though. She likes going back there sometimes, and I think her fins might have gotten caught in it. She's just missing a couple chunks out of her anal fin, and a bit from her tail. She's been a great help this week as it's soothing to look at the tank and see her being her usual self. Feeding time is quite funny, as she does her little wiggle for food. 

Sadly, that's about all I'm going to write, as I need to get back to my homework/studying. Hope everyone is well. I shall try and catch up on reading journals over the weekend or later next week.

:cheers:


----------



## BettaLover1313

I'm a bit worried this morning, as Molly has not come out for her breakfast...I actually haven't been able to find her. I'm hoping she'll appear soon, as I'm getting more and more worried that she got stuck in her favorite sleeping spot...the dragon.

EDIT: Woo! Molly came out of her dragon! I think she just woke up as I accidentally spooked her as she came out, and she fled into her log >.< Nothing wrong with her appetite though. She ate her pellets as usual. Now she's swimming around happily.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I graduated this weekend, just three finals left now, woo! 

Things are winding down now, which is nice. I'm definitely not as stressed anymore and I'm looking forward to going home once the semester finishes. I'm debating if I want to purchase another betta or not once the semester finishes. If I did buy another, they'd be going into the 3-gallon as I don't have a heater or filter for the 5-gallon, and I really don't want to force Molly to give up half of her space, as she really loves it. Still debating

I did see a lovely marble VT boy who had similar coloring to Molly. Not going to lie, I nearly picked him up. He wasn't there the next time I went though, which is probably a good thing, as I would have picked him up then. I also don't want to pick up another betta in case I have to move in the near future for a job. It's easier to transport one betta rather than too. A bit less stressful too. 

Molly is doing well. She was quite happy to receive a bloodworm treat today. She's being adorable and peeking out from behind her Java Fern now. Drat, she moved before I could get a shot of her >.< Oh well, there will be other cute shots to share . Snails are also doing well, I honestly can't tell the two apart anymore, Thing 1 is about the same size as Thing 2 now. Both are still happily cleaning away at the tank.

I'm really looking forward to going home and seeing Lucky and Renji again. I miss them a lot when I'm here at college. It'll be nice to go home and enjoy their company.


----------



## BettaLover1313

School is finally done, and as far as I know, I graduated (should hopefully know by next week). I'm currently in the process of interviewing for a job but until then, I'm at home with Lucky, Renji, Molly, and a new addition. More on the addition later .

It's been great being home. No troubles on the way back with Molly, much to my relief. She was very happy to be returned to her ten gallon home and to find it rearranged so she could explore. :-D

Lucky and Renji were both happy to see me, especially Lucky. He wasn't happy with me today though since I went out to see the new Avengers movie with AOW. Great movie! :thumbsup:.

Anyway, afterwards, we stopped at PetSmart since I needed more test strips. As usual, we looked at the bettas...and I purchased a dumbo HM male... I'm a little concerned about him though, as I'm not sure if he's blind in one eye, or if he has cloud eye. Could someone maybe shed some light on that? Here are pictures of him, it's just the one eye:


































He's not going in the ten gallon with Molly (not willing to split it, as she's come to love all the space). So, until I can get a new heater and filter for the five gallon, he'll be in the three gallon. The new boy (no name yet) is currently being acclimated to the water. He's already gotten back some color, which is nice to see. I'll keep everyone updated, and I'll post more pictures of him and Molly too.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Current List of Possible Names for the New Boy:

Storm
Zeus
Gale
Thatch
Zephyr

More suggestions are welcome. I'm just putting these down so I remember XD


----------



## BettaLover1313

My cat, Renji, has been a brat today, nomming on the plant I have representing Raku. :roll:. Lucky's been pretty good, though a bit hyper since I was gone most of today with an interview up in Wisconsin (two hour drive there and another two hours back) and I picked up my ceramic piece from my Clay Club adviser. Thankfully, the apoxy worked, so I can give it to the owner of the horses the next time I see him. 

I did a 50% WC on the new boy's tank today after asking about his eye in the Diseases forum. The assumption is that he is indeed blind, going blind (scales over the eye) or it's an old injury. To be on the safe side, it was recommended that he get about 3 WC's this week as opposed to the 2 I had planned. I'm fine with this, though I was a little leery, unsure how he'd react to the whole ordeal.

Surprisingly, he took it all far better than I expected. He wasn't the least bit upset by the gravel vac, instead he just wanted to try eating all that it sucked up (two pellets that I thought he'd eaten yesterday morning <.<) and of course, poop. The dummy did try and eat some of his poop when I dumped it out of his log . Even when I poured in fresh water, he just swam in the area, seemingly enjoying the new water. I did give him a treat afterwards, and he ate that happily along with his dinner. 

We're going to backtrack a bit, as I didn't do his arrival justice when I last posted. So, returning to when I bought him. In the store, I looked quite a few bettas, but though there were many pretty ones, none of them really seemed like "the one". Then I looked at _him_. Now, I do partially blame the fact that he greatly resembled the other blind EE that I mentioned previously (I think I did anyway). Also, the stinker gave me *the look*. Oh yes, you all know what I'm talking about. To her credit, AOW did try to talk me out of it. Reminding me that my mom might not take too kindly to the addition, and that I was in the middle of a job hunt possibly having to move again. His face stuck with me though, so home with me he came. My mom's reaction was quite funny. She thought I'd bought another _tank_ not just another _fish_. When I explained that it was just the fish and he'd be going in my 3 gallon, moving to my 5 gallon once I had everything else for it she really didn't care. If anything, she's been doting on him as Molly almost as much as me!

Don't worry. Molly is has not been forgotten, or being neglected. If anything, it's been better. Every time I go to check on the new boy, I make sure that I stop by Molly's tank first and just chill with her for a spell before checking on the new boy. I asked my mom, before the new betta, to stop in every now and then to say hi to Molly, as I know she loves the attention, and she has been. She too, has been peeking in on the new guy as well, though she doesn't peek on him as often due to the narrow, semi-treacherous pathway to his tank. My room needs to be cleaned/rearranged as it became a storage spot over the year :|.

I do have Molly pictures, but I honestly want to upload them elsewhere, and right now, the new boy's pictures are being uploaded to a different site. It's just easier for me to upload to one site without the hassle of going back and forth. So for now, more pictures of the new boy and how he's colored up.

My first betta with "lipstick" :mrgreen:









He doesn't sit still.









I just like how this looked XD









I'm eager to see how he'll look once he's really colored up.









And blur again XD


















I like how his fins look in this one.




























































Also, I realize in my previous post (two back?) that I called him a HM EE. I do know that he's an HMPK (assuming his cup was correct and he gets the full spread) EE. My brain thought to add the plakat (PK) but my hands just did their own thing XD

Anyway, I'm still trying to come up with a good name for him. I'm still open to suggestions too or opinions.

Names Under Consideration:

Storm
Zeus
Gale
Thatch
Zephyr
Scout <<<forgot this one yesterday
Dude <<<because I've been greeting him as "dude" or "lil' dude"


----------



## niQ

One-eyed Willy!


----------



## BettaLover1313

niQ said:


> One-eyed Willy!


I'll definitely consider it


----------



## BettaLover1313

Past couple days have been a lot of cleaning of my room (it was made into a storage room while I was away -.-'). I've been enjoying it now that it is clean. It's especially nice that I can now access both of my tanks easily. I do have more pictures of the tanks and their occupants, but I'm just to tired to upload them right now >.<

Anyway, today I rode Bubba for the second time. We both did better this time around as we're getting to know each other better. I need to work on how I squeeze with my legs though. When Bubba gets hoppy on the way back home/wanting to run. I tell him one thing with the reins and something else with my legs. I'd like to think I'm getting better, but it's still something that I need to work on. I think I've gotten over most of my fear of Banjo, as I groomed him today as well as led him around for a bit without any incident and only a brief flare up of fear that he'd bite me again. Good news all around. 

As for the new boy, his name has been decided, mainly due to my mom liking the name Dude and talking to him like the little turtle from _Finding Nemo_. So Dude is his name. Dude also bit a bubble nest sometime either two nights ago, or during the day before I did his water change. I was pleasantly surprised to find it, and I luckily, managed to not completely obliterate it. He's made it bigger since then too. 

Molly is doing well, as are both of the snails, who I've finally seen at the same time (the snails). For awhile, I was just seeing one. It was making me worried. They're both still happily cleaning away. Molly is enjoying all the attention she keeps getting, the little attention hog. 

We had a bit of a scare with Renji the other day, as the plant of Raku's he was munching in, it turns it, was toxic to cats. Luckily he's fine. He managed to get it all out of his system, and the plant is now out of his reach. As a precaution, if we do leave him alone when we take the dog with us, we lock the plant in my room along with my fish (door is closed). He's also been doing quite well with his harness training, as he keeps trying to sneak outside. Instead of letting him sneak outside, we figured it'd be better to teach him how to tolerate a harness and leash. Like I said, he's been doing pretty well with the harness. It's a slow process, but worth it if he can go back outside safely.

Lucky is doing great. With his new harness, he walks so much nicer. He still pulls a bit, but it's more manageable. I love it, and so does he, since we now take his, much needed, longer walks. 

Sometime over the weekend I should be able to upload the pictures.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Over the weekend photos didn't happen XD. Very sorry about that.

This week has just been a lot of chores, looking for jobs, and just taking care of all the pets.

At the start of this week, I ended up making a last minute trip to PetSmart to get SeaChem Prime, as it was on sale, I've seen that many users on here use it, and it was recommended that I use it. So I figured I'd finish up with my bottle of Stress Coat +, and then switch over to the Prime. I also picked up a couple Anubias Nana plants for Dude's tank, as I feel better having the real plants instead of the fake, especially with his one eye being blind or near-blind (can't quite tell with him). 

So with all of those items listed above, and some black gravel, Dude's tank was re-done, and I must say, I like it better. I do think I put in too much gravel, so I'll probably pull some out the next water change I do. 

Both bettas are doing well. I'm not sure if they know the other is there or not. Their tanks are across from each other, but opposite ends of the room. I don't know if they can see that far. I know Molly knows something is up, as she see me take more food then I give her lol. Shameless glutton.

Helped with chores once this week, the other days I either had something going on or the weather was bad. The owner has two barely-broke three-year old colts that he's working with for a friend. Their names are Skippy, a bay, and Roany, a bay roan. Both colts are very sweet, but Skippy is the one that has the best personality. You can just see it in his eyes that he wants to please you. Roany is a bit more dominant, but he listens quite well. He just needs to know that he can trust you before he follows you around.

Lucky is doing well, and so is Renji. Both have been a little stir crazy between the heat and the rain; Lucky especially, as he likes to have at least one walk a day. He loves that I'm home though.

Going back Dude, his personality is starting to shine through. He's full of energy whenever someone is in the room. He zips around the front for at least five minutes, even if you don't go over to see him for more than a minute. He handled being cupped again very well, going in without a moment's hesitation. He's curious about things, and just overall, very friendly, if not a bit hyper. 

Pictures!









Banjo was not amused with how long I was taking to get the brushes to brush him and Bubba down after the owner and I rode them.









Silly boy liked messing with the shovel while he was waiting.









Bubba staring off into the distance after our ride. Neither of us is in the best of shape XD we were both sweated up quite a bit after our ride, but we both enjoyed it.









Nosey kitty. Pardon the box filled with junk. Sadly, there was nowhere to move that too, and it's too heavy to try and take downstairs.

















At least he didn't notice Dude, who was only two feet away from him. XD









I love Lucky so much! He's just too cute!









Getting sleepy









A walking Lucky! This harness has helped make walks more enjoyable for both of us.









Pooped out puppy









Dude's tank as seen from my bed.









Dude's first bubble nest.









"What are you doing?" 









"Don't touch my nest!"









View of Dude's tank from my bean bag chair









Just about ready to do a water change, and decided that I should get a pic of the setup before I changed it. 









Not exactly thrilled, but like I said, he went right in it when I placed it in the water.









How it looks right now. I think I put a bit too much gravel in, so I might take some out the next water change. Might need a new light too, as I'm not sure the fluroscents on the light are going to cut it for the Anubias.









Checking out his semi-new surroundings.









And get's distracted XD









Probably one of the best shots I've gotten of his face yet. 









"I'm fabulous!"










And now...LOTS of Molly pictures that are long overdue!









I say that...then I post a snail picture XD. I did think about moving one of them over to Dude's tank, but honestly, the ten gallon needs them more than the three gallon.









This is from back at the dorm. 









Molly's "best side" as I always get a lot of pictures that turn out when she's facing this way.


























Now back at home. I was a bit thankful she wasn't paying me much attention. Usually she's front and center.









LOVE this shot!









View from my bean bag chair. One's from my bed did not turn out at all :-?









SNAIL!









Frontal view of the tank. I was in the process of rearranging Dude's tank.









Look at how pretty she is?! It's hard to believe that she's the same fish I picked up from Wal-Mart!









Love her blue iridescence!









Bit less light, you can see that she's actually more black, then blue.









"Whee!"

























"Can I help you?"









"Well fine! I'll go over here!"

What can I say? Molly's just Molly :lol:. 

Hope all of these photos made up for my lack of updates/slowness in posting pictures!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Completely forgot to mention this >.<

So yesterday, I hung out with AOW, besides seeing a movie, we also checked out several pet stores. One we'd been to in the past, but I was excited to learn that they carry Hornwort. I plan to go back sometime in the near future and pick up some, as I'd like some for both tanks (the old batch died in the algae outbreak I had).

The pet store we visited specialized in atriums and aquariums. We'd passed it many times but never gone in. Well, let's just say, we've been missing out! Though the owner did not have bettas, she had plenty of fish (and supplies) to look at, as well as several reptiles and amphibians. She had a couple adorable, Leopard Geckos, along with an iguana, and I think a bearded dragon. She had several guinea pigs. as well as a variety of fish. She had two personal tanks on display, both 150 gallons. One held a large Oscar, and the other held three plecos, a Jack Dempsey (at least I think she said that one), and something else that I can't remember >.<

Anyway, the star of that tank was a 14" female albino pleco, that I got a picture of to share here.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Not much has been going on. Still looking for a job. That's been the main priority.

Did a water change on Dude's tank today. I've just decided to leave the gravel. He seems pretty content with things, and I really don't want to have to cup him again to get things how I want. Anubis plants seem to be doing well, so that's a plus. I'm thinking that I'll go Thursday to the LFS and pick up some hornwort for both tanks. I'd like to see both Molly and Dude have a bit more on the surface to cut down on the light. 

Rode Bubba again today. Not only was Bubba grumpy, but I still did the wrong thing with my legs and hands... Not sure I'll ride him on the trail ride in two weeks. I still like him, but he's more of a handful for my level of experience. At least today, I got the owner to explain more on what I needed to do, which was helpful. Bonus, I think I've gotten over my fear of Banjo, and I want to try riding him again. He's been very sweet around me recently, and though I'm still cautious, the fear that's been present the last couple times has gone. So I feel more confident in trying to ride him. I'm sure the owner will be happy lol. 

Lucky and Renji are both still doing well. I've got pictures of them along with one of Genuine, as he was the one who was tied up near the barn this time lol. Not to mention a couple pictures of Molly and a video of Dude (easier to film him then try and get photographs). You'll see in the video why he's so difficult to get a picture of.

Speaking of Dude, I've got him trained to come when I tap on his lid, so should he ever be completely blind we'll have that down pat. Molly is doing well and both are flourishing under the attention my mom and I lavish on them. Yep, my mom has stuck with visiting them every now and then along with me, and they're both enjoying the attention. 

Pictures/video(s) will be posted at the end of the week. Too tired to do it now XD


----------



## BettaLover1313

I need to stop saying when I'll post pictures as it never happens when I say it will >.<

No pictures in this post either, sorry :-(

Anyway, what's been keeping me busy is I've had several interviews, two with the same company, along with several others. The good news? Today, I was informed that one of the companies wanted me, and I definitely wanted to join their team. I go back in on Monday to fill out paperwork and start my licensing process (will be selling insurance). So, yeah, great news on the job hunting front :-D.

More good news! After 5 years, I finally own my lovely Pontiac. It's all paid off. She's officially mine! :mrgreen:

Pet wise, everyone's been doing well. Lucky has been enjoying all the walks I give him, not to mention how often I'm home. Renji is doing well too. He's enjoying all the cuddles I give him. 

Horse wise, I'm a little bummed out since 1) Bubba has been limping since the last time I rode him. The owner isn't sure what's wrong, but it's something with his hooves. He's not sure if it's an abscess(es), infection, or something else entirely, & 2) the trail ride was cancelled due to how much rain we've had (would have ridden Banjo). There's a plus to the second one though...it gives me more time to see if I can handle Banjo. I've gotten over the majority of my fear from when he bit me, which is great. Now I just need to see if I can handle him or not while riding.

My bettas are doing well. I can never catch Dude sleeping, or being still. It seems whenever I'm in the room, he's moving. Molly is doing well, though she's scared me a couple mornings by sleeping in late (in her dragon -.-'). Her tank has started growing algae again, much to my distress. I need to wipe off the front of the tank, as that's got the worst of it right now :roll:. One night of leaving it on too long and the algae is growing like crazy *grumbles* Molly's handling it all well, as are the snails, who just happily eat away at whatever they find. 

I will post the photos & videos eventually, I just can't guarantee when with all that's going on right now. I hope everyone's doing well! :cheers:


----------



## BettaLover1313

Still no pictures this time, again, sorry! Hopefully this weekend, but no guarantees :-?. Not sure if anybody reads this journal anymore anyways XD

I do have a job. I'll be selling insurance. Right now, I'm working on getting my license to sell. This has involved going to suburbs of Chicago/Chicago for pre-training for the exam, taking the exam, and I have to re-take one part, as I ended up failing it :-(. Sadly, I have to pay the full amount again, but at least I only have to retake the one part. 

When I had to go to Chicago on very short notice for the pre-training, I was lucky enough to have relatives who live in the suburbs of Chicago instead of trying to get a hotel or motel. I simply took a train to Union Station and walked the couple blocks to where the class was. It was nice getting to visit with relatives. 

When I got back from Chicago there was a problem with Dude's tank. The water level was drastically lower than when I left it earlier in the week, and upon inspection, there was water on the bookshelf. Acting quickly, I cupped Dude, got out the remaining water, brought up my 5 gallon from downstairs and re-set up Dude's tank. I had the tank halfway filled when I realized what happened. My bookshelf isn't level after years of abuse from books, magazines, horse models, etc. So, I had to do some re-arranging. Dude's tank is now on the lowest shelf of where I keep my horse models (after having to raise the middle shelf just a bit to accommodate the hood), he's got three traditional sized models surrounding him along with some stablemate ones and a random key chain bead horse, and a mini-whinny (Breyer size classification for those that aren't familiar with them). The bookshelf managed to accommodate most of my models, a few had to go into the cabinet underneath, and one joined my broken one next to the bookshelf on the floor. I'm just happy that I didn't have to haul any downstairs XD.

So Dude's near-mishap aside, he still wasn't done. At first, I had a larger, quieter filter in there (same as Molly's) but I forgot how powerful that particular type of filter is, and Dude did NOT like the current. Plus, I didn't like seeing my half-blind boy struggling to catch his food as it got caught in the current. Back we went to his noisy Whisper (ha!) filter. I arranged the rag to cut down on the outflow, and as I was replacing the hood I heard a loud "plop".

The rag flew into the tank, startling poor Dude. He was clamped for a bit after that, and he has a scrape on his head. It's been a couple days since then, and he's doing fine now, but it was scary the day or two after, as I was worried he'd hurt himself. With the 5 gallon becoming his new abode, Dude's gotten used to the daylight bulb that comes with it. I can tell the Anubias appreciate the new bulb over the others it was under. I'm still sad over the 3 gallon though, as it was one of my favorites. I plan to make it into a fake terrarium at some point for Renji so he can have something fun to look at while he lounges. 

Dude and Molly's tanks are getting rearranged slightly. Due to a floating watersprite (I think that's what it is) I've decided that on the next water changIe (coming up soon) Dude will be receiving the "granddaddy" Java Fern as well as the other watersprite from Molly's tank, as right now, his looks even more bare now that his stuff is in a 5 gallon rather than a 3 gallon. I would like to add another decoration to his tank, but nothing I've seen is something I'd feel okay with putting in his tank. Molly will probably have her plants rearranged, or she might not. I might find that I like her tank as is once I remove the other two plants. Right now it just looks off with the "granddaddy" being right under the dragon, and the one watersprite looks lost without its partner. 

Lucky and Renji are both doing well. Lucky did not appreciate the time I was gone for pre-licensing class. Renji's just been a cuddle-bug <3.

Horse wise, Bubba was doing better when I saw him. He had an infection of some sort. He's still on the mend, but he's walking better at least. Skippy was a bit stand-offish when I saw him last, but I didn't take it personally. Roany's lost a bit of his roaning. He actually looks more buckskin now rather than roan. Banjo and Genuine were both adorably sweet when I saw them. I hope to help out with chores again maybe this weekend. I keep running out of time during the week. 

Well...I think I got everything. Till next time!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Congrats on the job!! My cousin sells insurance too with All-State! And my sister-in-law deals with claims with Progressive, so we have lots of insurance people in the family too ^_^ My cousin loves her job, there is a lot of shut down from people on the other line, much like a telemarketer, but it still seems quite enjoyable if you have the right group of people to be working with of course. My cousin loves her group and they're all great friends, I hope to find a job like that where I enjoy the people I work with/for >.<

Ah, yeah, that happened with one of my older bookshelves too, though, I didn't have any tanks on it at the time. Just too many books and horse figures and it broke one day >.< Glad you figured it all out though!!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Congrats on the job!! My cousin sells insurance too with All-State! And my sister-in-law deals with claims with Progressive, so we have lots of insurance people in the family too ^_^ My cousin loves her job, there is a lot of shut down from people on the other line, much like a telemarketer, but it still seems quite enjoyable if you have the right group of people to be working with of course. My cousin loves her group and they're all great friends, I hope to find a job like that where I enjoy the people I work with/for >.<
> 
> Ah, yeah, that happened with one of my older bookshelves too, though, I didn't have any tanks on it at the time. Just too many books and horse figures and it broke one day >.< Glad you figured it all out though!!


Thanks lil! I think I'll like the group of people. The manager seems to be a down to earth guy (I've heard so many horror stories about insurance companies) and the field manager has been very kind when she contacts me, seeing how my application/testing process is going. The other agents have been friendly each time I've gone in, so I'm hoping it'll be a good experience.

I'm just happy I noticed it before the 5 gallon had a chance to break too. Then poor Dude would have been without a tank. He seems pretty content where he's at now. He was very interested in the three horses around him at first XD.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Sorry for the wait in updates, several things have occurred since the last post.

First, I quit the job, mainly due to the cost of gas vs. my pay check (actually lack there of). It's just not a feasible job right now with all the bills I have to pay. 

I DID have an interview with a grocery store, however, I tore my calf muscle the day before and had to cancel it. It is better after two weeks, though not back up to full strength. I have an interview Monday with a different company, and I'm trying to reschedule with the grocery store too, just in case this one isn't quite what I'm looking for.

As for my leg, it's doing better, like I said. I can walk without the assistance of crutches now, though I do need them still for longer walks (like through a store long). I get twinges every now and then if I overdo it too, so I still have to take things easy, even though it's driving me crazy.

In other news, Molly's tank was purged of algae. It took me 2+ hours to clean everything, and it looks so much better (you'll get a rough idea of how bad it was in the pictures that follow). However, the "granddaddy" Java Fern was not cleaned off as well as I thought, so Dude's tank now has algae on the front glass, his cave, and of course the culprit itself.  

I'm irritated because it's been like this for two weeks, as I couldn't clean the tank while I could barely walk (I could not put my heel down and even hobbling was painful for most of the two weeks). Come this weekend, both tanks will be getting water changes and cleaned a bit (Molly's has a small bit of algae on a side pane which won't be too hard to clean). 

As far as I know, the horses are doing well. I saw the owner briefly before I tore my calf muscle, but I haven't been able to go over there due to work (at the time) and then my calf muscle tearing. Once I've got more up to date information I'll let everyone know . 

Lucky is doing well, he's been very confused as to why I can't really play with him or take him outside to use the bathroom or for a walk. I feel really bad :-(. I miss doing all of those things with him, and I'm still not completely up to par to do them either.

Renji has been doing well too. He did not like having to be kept downstairs for most of the day while I had limited mobility. The main reason for this was because the dog will play a bit too rough with him sometimes, and my mom and I didn't want anything to happen to him if I couldn't move fast enough to end the rough play. He's happy now, since he's able to be upstairs with my increased mobility. 

Now for pictures. I apologize for how few of them there are, I honestly thought I had more, but it seems that I don't. I'm not sure if I accidentally deleted a lot of them, or if something else happened. :-?

This is when the algae was just starting to get ridiculous in Molly's tank.

























Then it was purged from the tank! (I was tilted, not the tank XD)









Still can't get over how pretty she is.









And she still loves her reflection









Brief detour away from bettas...

My kitty (pardon my feet)









And my helper during water changes (aka lying in my path)









Back to bettas...or more specifically, Dude.

In the five gallon before I added more plants. It just had two little Anubias for a couple weeks.









He's another one that doesn't hold still for pictures...









Tank (again, it's not that tilted XD) with the additional plants, and rocks from Molly's tank. Front and center is the Java Fern that brought in the algae <.< Then there's two little Java Ferns, & two Water Sprites (I think that's what those are, or I have my names mixed up lol)









Of course he holds still when it's a bad shot :roll:









This one is just too cute









You can sort of see his "rainbow" iridescence in this picture. One day I will capture it in a decent picture!









Bonus pictures, but first, another story!

Today, I hung out with AOW and we ended up going to Pet Smart and then a local pet store. Well, low and behold she falls in love with a little betta, and I got a couple of pictures of him. We're not sure what tail type he is, but he's blue/black with a bit of red on him. His fins are a bit tattered from his tank mates at the store nipping at them, he's got some new growth coming in already. AOW named him Shay.

Now for those bonus pictures ;-)


























I apologize for the poor lighting, we didn't plan it out too well XD. 

That's all that's been going on. I hope everyone else is doing well. I will probably post again on the weekend. So till then


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Remembering Raku*

This memorial to him is long overdue, and yet it's also fitting. In just five days, he would have been with me for a year had he not passed back in February. 

When he swam into my life, he managed to capture my heart, even when it was still full of pain. Raku certainly wasn't the fish I was hoping to find, but he was certainly the one I needed. He wasn't pushy, he didn't just give me "the look" but instead, it seemed like he just knew I was in pain, and he wanted to help. It wasn't for himself that he wanted to go with me, but for me. 

Raku was an amazing fish, he got along well with his "girlfriend" Molly, only flaring at her when she happened to be trying to show off for him, so he, of course, had to show off back. He loved people, and seemed to know that he wasn't just expected to be a one person fish. Many people commented on two things with him and Molly: Molly was gorgeous and Raku was so friendly. 

He was rarely pushy with anything, and probably one of the mellowest bettas I've ever had the pleasure to own. I could always look forward to seeing his own special little wiggle that he had just for me, which made me feel all the better for taking him home with me.

I still feel like I let you down...My own laziness may very well have been the cause of your passing. I didn't try and seek help, I just tried to treat what I thought you had. I'm still not sure what exactly had you so sick, and I wish I would have asked for help, so maybe you would have remained in my life for just a little longer...

Raku, you were very special to me, and though I may not have shown it, I loved you dearly. Swim in peace my dear boy. I do miss you.



























































I wish I had a better picture of his plant. It has been a neglected the past two weeks, and it shows, plus the cat chomped on it (and got sick) when I first brought it home. It's still recovering from that. 

I always think of my special little guy when I see this plant, just like I think of Merlin & Dragoon when I look at there's. They're all greatly missed.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today was tank cleaning day. Before that though, I snagged some pictures of my adorable cat, Renji, lying on my mom's bed.

He's just too cute!









Close up of his adorable face!









Wink!









Strrreeeetttccccch!









Molly was a bit of a nuisance as she kept coming right up to the siphon. I was afraid that I was going to see her heading up it :shock:. Thankfully, that did not happen. I did have to clean a bit of algae out of her tank, both on the side pane, and a little bit that had started on the front pane. Dude's tank was...wow. I didn't realize just how much algae had grown. I thought it was just the front pane and a few decorations/plants. Nope! All four panes needed to be cleaned off and I still missed some :roll:. I did manage to clean off the granddaddy Java Fern, so hopefully that will help cut down on it.

I did decide to take Dude out while I was cleaning his tank. Of course, he was not happy with this choice. However, he did like not being in the cup for most of his out time, as I put him into the "photo tank". Both to keep him calm and to also allow me to possibly get pictures of him. These were the results:

Put a stationary box behind it, just to give it some sort of background.









Here you can see that it's definitely scaling over his eyes (though we've known that for awhile now)









It's spread on his right eye too :|









My little rainbow fish <3









Bit blurred, but still cute


























Dude, surprisingly took it all really well. I was actually amazed that so many of my pictures turned out not being blurred. Once I cleaned out his tank, fought with one of his Anubias plants that didn't want to stay put, and done more cleaning once I saw how much I'd missed, Dude went back into his tank in his cup (not happy).

While Dude, acclimated, I tried getting some pictures of Molly since her tank was the first one that had been cleaned.

Tried getting a picture of her top line, but this was all my efforts got me:









Burp!









And then she wanted nothing to do with me and my iPhone.

















I turned away for one minute to snag a picture of my little helper:









And guess who was feeling jealous?

















We ended the photo shoot there. In that time, Lucky and Renji got up to some mischief.









I released Dude back into his tank and tried to get some pictures of his top line too.









Dude had other ideas/wants...

Treat please?









Fine, then I'm going to do my own thing. You moved a couple things a millimeter!









Have the tail!









After he got his treat, I just snagged one more shot.









I did consider putting Dude (floating in his cup) in Molly's tank to give them both exercise, but I didn't want to stress either of them out. This has led me to come up with a list of items I'd like to get eventually:

-1-2 floating mirrors
-Hornwort (for both tanks)

Small, yes, but I would like these items. Not sure I'll really need two mirrors as Dude is basically blind, but maybe I'd use it in the future/could have a spare. I would like to see if Dude really is full HMPK or not.

He did partially flare at me when I fed him his dinner, but it was more half-hearted and he really didn't mean it. Dude just didn't want me to mess with his tank anymore. He happily gobbled up his pellets.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Not much going on today, just been prepping for my interview tomorrow.

I did get an update on the horses from the owner, who called today. Genuine colicked two nights before he went on the trail ride that he was on. He's fine. Strangely enough, Banjo ended up colicking yesterday evening after a trail ride. He's also fine, and the owner brought him home early. 

Lucky and Renji are still doing well. Lucky is having fun being my shadow while Renji is being...Renji lol. 

Both of my bettas seem quite happy after the water changes/tank cleanings. Dude is certainly happier since there is no longer a green field blocking his view (what little he can see). I bought him realizing he could go blind, but it's still painful (and yet oddly fascinating) to watch his scales come over his left eye (it's only barely started on his right). I feel bad for him, yet he's still as happy as can be, unfazed by the whole process. He's actually re-built the bubble nest I destroyed yesterday, keeping it nearer to his log rather than the side of the tank as he's done in the past.

Molly and I had a bit of fun today. I don't know how or why this started, but I enjoy it a lot. We essentially play hide and seek. Whenever I return to the room and don't see her right away, I know that's what she wants to do. Today was just more amusing.

Me: *standing in the doorway to my room* Okay, there's Dude...where's Molly?
Molly: *feels my footsteps before I stopped at the door, moves slightly in her hiding spot*
Me: *sees a flash of pale color in the dragon & squints* Molly? Are you in there again? *leans forward, resting hands on the hamper*
Molly: *comes forward a bit more* <.< >.> No.
Me: I can see you silly!
Molly: *comes up to the side of the teeth* You found me...*realizes that she can't get out that way to swim up to the side nearest me* Hang on...*backs up, goes out the other side of the dragon's mouth and then swims forward*
Me: *laughing as I go to the front of the tank* You're silly.

Okay, so it was cuter in real life & I probably didn't describe it very well, but I miss doing things like that for you all ;-).

I have been considering future ideas for tanks still, I can't help it XD. This hobby is really addicting. I know by the end of this year I would have liked to own a Goldfish (it's the kid in me), but I don't think that's feasible right now, especially since I have no place to put a 20 or 30 gallon tank. I'd need a new bookshelf first if I wanted to do that (though I wouldn't object to a new bookshelf). I'd also like to have a community tank eventually, but I'm in no hurry for that. Playing around with ideas with that too, though they haven't gotten very far...

I did take a couple shots of each tank while I was on my bed admiring them from afar, so you have those pictures to look forward to probably next weekend or during the week, depending on how busy I get. I will take more during the course of the week too. Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Brain: You know...if we got a tank AND a stand, we could still get a Goldfish...or two.
Me: Those are expensive, but I'll humor you and look them up.
Brain: Ooh! Look at those! You could totally put books on that! 
Me: Did you see the price?
Brain: B-but...! Once we're getting paid.
Me: That's a huge IF right now, get the thought out!
Brain: But ;A; Goldfish!
Me: *sighs* I suppose I should be thankful you're not still focused on imaging an indoor Koi Pond...
Brain: OMG we should start planning that too for when we have a house and...

...No...I don't have a problem, no idea what you're talking about :-D

So, being silly and giving my problem, addiction, hobby, voice, we'll go onto what I actually wanted to discuss.

I went to my interview today. I _think_ it went well. I'll know for sure if I get a second interview. Can't say I'm enthused about the position, but I'm confident I could do the job, and it is salary, so bonus there. 

Since I was in town anyway, I decided to go to a couple places, pick up new sunglasses for myself (other pair broke and cheap pairs just don't work for me), as well as pick up canned food for Lucky, and maybe a new toy for him as well.

Well, turns out, no canned food was in stock, so I picked up a Dogzilla chew toy. It was apparently for aggressive chewers...not my chewer. Admittedly, it took him a bit longer to destroy a couple hours, but it's now in the trash. This is what it originally looked like.









By the time Lucky was done, he'd obliterated half of it. It was around the living room in pieces. :roll: These are the days I wish he wasn't a super-chewer...Still love him though.

Anyway, I also picked up Ponds & Water Gardens USA magazine...you can see that it didn't help my addiction any. :-D

I did find a pair of sunglasses at a different store, so I'm happy about that. 

Rewinding a bit to early this morning...Molly decided that she really wanted her beauty sleep this morning, this was to the point that I was afraid she wasn't in the tank (I'd heard a splash sometime in the early morning...can't say if it was her or Dude). Eventually, she came out patrolling, half awake. I'm pretty sure she wasn't even aware that I fed her. It was kind of amusing. 

I finally caught Dude sleeping! I know this shouldn't make me happy, but it does :lol:. I was honestly starting to think that he didn't sleep. I did check to see if Dude and Molly were in their tanks when I heard the splash, and Dude was asleep in his log (Molly was most likely in her dragon). Oh, it made me so happy to see that he actually does sleep. This sounds really silly...we're moving on to a different topic XD.

As seen at the beginning, still contemplating how I can get another tank into my room (once I have the funds) as well as future endeavors that I'd like to do (like an indoor Koi pond <.<). Still also contemplating community tank ideas for the ten gallon (also for the future...hopefully the far future). Definitely open to suggestions on that, as I'm seemingly inept at using tank stock calculators and such. I've thought of making a small community tank with Molly, but 1) I don't want to take away her space & 2) I don't think she's the type for a community tank. She still stalks the snails sometimes and bops their shells <.< Not even sure if I'd want the tank to have another betta in it or if it'd purely be other species of fish...again, suggestions are welcome with that. 

Okay, I think that's about all. Hope you enjoyed my attempts at humor XD.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Heh, yeah that's how half of my conversations with myself go >.< I'm supposed to be downsizing my stock yet I have two new Betta's...but three will be leaving shortly....so I'm only down one technically....that's not how this is supposed to work lol! But my brain says; I still have a year though! A year to enjoy my fish at least and THEN I can downsize! Ugg.. I know the pain.

Good luck with the new job!

You can look at microfish. Ember Tetras are fantastic with Betta's and generally quick enough that the Betta can't really bother them too much. As you know, the more decor/plants you have, the better chances of the betta not caring about their tankmates.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Heh, yeah that's how half of my conversations with myself go >.< I'm supposed to be downsizing my stock yet I have two new Betta's...but three will be leaving shortly....so I'm only down one technically....that's not how this is supposed to work lol! But my brain says; I still have a year though! A year to enjoy my fish at least and THEN I can downsize! Ugg.. I know the pain.
> 
> Good luck with the new job!
> 
> You can look at microfish. Ember Tetras are fantastic with Betta's and generally quick enough that the Betta can't really bother them too much. As you know, the more decor/plants you have, the better chances of the betta not caring about their tankmates.


I'm glad I'm not the only one with conversations like that lol. 

Thank you, won't know for awhile yet, but hopefully I'll get it.

That's the other argument I have. More plants and/or different decor would be needed as it's not really designed for a community tank. Doesn't stop me from thinking on it though lol. I have thought about Tetras. I've liked the look of Cardinal Tetras, though those Embers look nice too. *ponders* I can't recall if I've seen Ember Tetras at any of the stores near me.


----------



## lilnaugrim

BettaLover1313 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one with conversations like that lol.
> 
> Thank you, won't know for awhile yet, but hopefully I'll get it.
> 
> That's the other argument I have. More plants and/or different decor would be needed as it's not really designed for a community tank. Doesn't stop me from thinking on it though lol. I have thought about Tetras. I've liked the look of Cardinal Tetras, though those Embers look nice too. *ponders* I can't recall if I've seen Ember Tetras at any of the stores near me.


I could always send you Embers from my stores if you liked. Or even cheaper, you can get them from http://msjinkzd.com/stocklist/ she has them in right now but I'm sure will have them for the future to, at only $2 each, that's a steal! Mine were 2.99 each. 

Cardinals a great but they do get a little too big to be happy in just a 10 gallon. You could look at Green Neon Tetra's, kind of the opposite of the Cardinals; they have more green/blue versus the red. Regular Neon's are kind of the in between-er of the two. It's like a scale between the three lol. Green Neons are the smaller, more blue, Regular Neons are a bit bigger and equal coloration more or less, and Cardinals the biggest with more red less blue. I always found that very interesting, crazy how nature do that!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> I could always send you Embers from my stores if you liked. Or even cheaper, you can get them from Current Stock list | Invertebrates by Msjinkzd she has them in right now but I'm sure will have them for the future to, at only $2 each, that's a steal! Mine were 2.99 each.
> 
> Cardinals a great but they do get a little too big to be happy in just a 10 gallon. You could look at Green Neon Tetra's, kind of the opposite of the Cardinals; they have more green/blue versus the red. Regular Neon's are kind of the in between-er of the two. It's like a scale between the three lol. Green Neons are the smaller, more blue, Regular Neons are a bit bigger and equal coloration more or less, and Cardinals the biggest with more red less blue. I always found that very interesting, crazy how nature do that!


Haven't seen Green Neon Tetras either that I can recall (I know there are regular Neon Tetras). 

Both your offer & the link I know will prove helpful in the future. I know I'll be looking at the pet stores near me too to double-check if they have Embers, as they are quite nice looking. There's two stores I can think of that _might_ have them, or could get them in my area.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well, I was going to upload pictures tonight, but neither my computer or phone want to cooperate. Maybe that's for the best though, as I was thinking of flaring Molly and Dude tomorrow I'm planning on cupping Molly and floating her in Dude's tank for a minute or two just to see if Dude has a full 180 or not. I'm a bit worried about how Dude will react, I'm hoping it will be just a flare and that I don't stress him out. I have tried to get him to flare before by using a small mirror, but either he didn't see his reflection, or he really didn't care. We'll see how tomorrow goes, or if he's even up to it. I'm more worried about him since he can't see well XD. Molly, I'm sure, will be her usual sassy self.

My leg is doing much better. There's been less pain as I walk, so that's a major plus. I also made dinner tonight-Pork Teriyaki Stir Fry. Yum! Added a lot of veggies, probably more than I needed to, and just winged it on how much teriyaki sauce, soy sauce, garlic powder, and brown sugar (help tone the the saltiness) to put in. That and a bit of lemon & lime juice. It was surprisingly good, though the meat was a little tough after a mishap with the can open not working. Overall though it had good flavor.

We've had a couple storms pass through over the past couple hours, and at one point the power went out. Once it came back on, I checked on my bettas. Both were fine, thankfully. The one who was most affected was Lucky. I don't think he's ever seen a power outage, and it really shook him up. The poor thing was trembling afterwards :-(. He did calm down within a few minutes. Mom and I both kept talking soothingly to him, and I let him hide behind me on the couch, which also seemed to make him feel safer. Usually storms don't bother him though, which is why I suspect it was the power going out. Renji was oblivious to the storm.

I must say, the Ponds & Water Gardens magazine that I bought yesterday has really set some wheels turning, and not just in the want of more fish lol. I have an idea on a more creative aspect, but I'd rather wait until I have a finished product before going further as I'm not sure if I'll be able to pull off my idea, that and I have to find some additional items for it too. 

Tomorrow I will post pictures if my computer and phone are in more cooperative moods, and I should have flare pictures too.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well, today has gone well so far, with the storms having moved through (for the most part) it's cooled down outside enough to have windows open, which is very nice.

The flare session went surprisingly well, but more on that later on in this post. Both fish were given a treat afterwards, and both seemed to handle it fairly well. Not sure I'll do it again though (again, more on that later on). Opinions would be appreciated though, as it does seem to be about the only thing I can do to exercise both Molly & Dude. 

I had pictures of Lucky & Renji to share, but they didn't look very good off of my iphone, so maybe next time around. :|

After reading another member's journal on here, I realized that there was another item I needed to add to my list of fish items...a feeding ring for Dude. I've looked at a couple DIY versions, and sadly I don't have the materials from this (pool noodle or airline tubing). Any other recommendations on that? I would like to help Dude find his food, especially with his sight going.

So here are some pictures from a couple days ago:

Molly's tank, as viewed from my bed.









Dude's tank as viewed from my bed









Zoomed in view/so you can see Dude too









Either I'm getting better at this, or Dude is getting used to the picture taking process.

















Starting to look more like an EE









I love the little spots on his fins. Which reminds me... Is his coloring Salamander (though sloppy) or something else?









Look at that smug face!









And one of the snails, who we haven't seen for awhile. It decided to make my dragon a pirate









And the other snail. I honestly can't tell you which one is Thing 1 and Thing 2 anymore XD









My lovely girl <3









Always happy to see me.









Now on to today's main topic-the flare session.

I was originally going to cup Molly and put her in Dude's tank...this failed miserably. The moment the cup hit the water, Molly was at the bottom of her tank. So, I cupped Dude, with no hassle, as he just swam right in with only a little protest.

So in went Dude (in his cup of course) into Molly's tank. I was a little worried as the cup kept tilting, though it seemed to be stable.









Molly took one look at Dude...









And said "Heck no!"









Dude, meanwhile, was oblivious to the fact that Molly was even in the tank.









He just wanted to explore & thought me mean. Molly also figured that I was mean.









I waited a little bit, to see if Molly would come out, if she refused, I'd pull Dude out and just chalk it up as something not to do again. 

Just as I was about to pull Dude out, Molly decided that she wanted to look at the male floating in her tank. Meanwhile, Dude wasn't quite sure what was approaching.









Once he saw her though...









The Flare-Off began!









These two were more aggressive then when I let Raku float on Molly's side. Molly slammed her tail against the cup quite a bit while Dude kept swimming aggressively and following her around, wanting to keep her in sight (don't blame him there).

























As I looked through these, I was worried I hadn't caught a full flare shot, but then I came across this one. Look 180 degrees?









And then there was more of the flare session.

















I also came across these (I'm still thinking he reached the full 180 degrees making him a HMPK EE)

















The flare off only lasted a couple minutes.

























Before I took Dude back out and returned him to his tank and bubblenest









So what does everyone think? Is Dude a full HMPK or a regular PK? While the two were flaring, I completely forgot to note size but I think Dude is a little bigger than Molly or almost the same size.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes, he is a Salamander only carries the EE geno; he's not truly an EE because his pectorals aren't 1/3 of his body length at a minimum. He is an HMPK (Asymmetrical) but his caudal is not good; those edges should not be rounded and like a regular HM, he should have the D shape. His dorsal is amazing though, looks like he has some DT geno in him as well. 

This is what his form SHOULD look like; nice sharp corners on the caudal. Anal fin should be sharper and more evenly slanted. Ventral's are WAY too long for his form. His dorsal is fantastic though.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yes, he is a Salamander only carries the EE geno; he's not truly an EE because his pectorals aren't 1/3 of his body length at a minimum. He is an HMPK (Asymmetrical) but his caudal is not good; those edges should not be rounded and like a regular HM, he should have the D shape. His dorsal is amazing though, looks like he has some DT geno in him as well.
> 
> This is what his form SHOULD look like; nice sharp corners on the caudal. Anal fin should be sharper and more evenly slanted. Ventral's are WAY too long for his form. His dorsal is fantastic though.


Thank you for the answers, Lil ^^. I was wondering what determined how a betta would be categorized as an EE. 

Now I know why I've always liked his dorsal lol.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I apologize for not posting anything this past week. I've been in a bit of funk. Not having a job while still having bills to pay, plus wanting to help out my mom with her own stuff too is just very overwhelming emotionally/mentally for me. I'm trying to stay positive, but right now, my chances at a job are looking slimmer and slimmer as the prime time for them is fading (students returning to college leaving open positions). I'm also upset with myself for one: quittng the other job even though I know it was more expensive then what it was paying, and two: for seemingly not preparing myself adequately for the job(s) I wanted. No one seems to want just an agribusiness major. They want agronomy or animal science already included, which I seemed to have overlooked/didn't consider. This is probably the second biggest thing that's been bringing me down, as I feel like I wasted four years of my life/should have just stayed another year or two at college to get one of those as a minor or emphasis(though I'm not sure we could have afforded it :-(). 

Basically I feel like I really messed up, and it's just not a good feeling, especially with how few jobs there seemingly are that ARE willing to hire me. The whole thing with my calf muscle tearing did not help matters either adding another bill to things & helping me lose out on a job that I could have gotten.

My grandparents have not helped matters. I regret telling them that I quit my job. They seem to think that I'm lazy, unmotivated, and don't know the basics of good cover letter, interviewing, and just good business behavior overall. It's extremely annoying and degrading to me. I hate being treated like a child, but I also hate that I don't seemingly have the backbone to say anything back to them. I just take it and try and get them to change subjects. ARGH!

It's been a couple years since I've felt this low... 

In happier news, I may have a form of a job. A person in the area is looking for a pet sitter & they thought I'd be a good fit so I'm meeting with them tomorrow to meet them and their cats. It's not ideal, but at least I'd have some income coming in, even if it's not a lot. 

My pets have all been keeping me sane to some extent. Lucky had to go to the vet for an allergy (licking/biting his paws) he got a shot and medicine (one to fight off possible infection as there was puss in between his toes) and another to continue where the shot left off. No idea if this will be a seasonal allergy or if it's just something different about this year. Next year we'll find out. 

He's been needing a lot of love and attention though, the medicine making him drink more and need to go out more often too. He's been very good about it all, and even takes his pills without a fuss. Lucky's been very cuddly though, and he won't let me sulk too much (thankfully). 

Renji has been pretty great overall. Sometimes he gets into mischief, but for the most part, he's been content to lay near or on me, depending on what I'm doing, and he's also been more playful, so that helps keep me from sulking too.

Dude & Molly have been great in keeping me from really getting low though. Molly with her sassy little attitude and Dude with his constant staring and wiggling lol. 

I'm happy that I have seemingly found an object that Dude will flair at...my pink mechanical pencil XD. I held it up to the tank today and he immediately flared. I think I'm going to try and train him to flare at it and at two taps on his hood. That way, when he is completely blind, we will still have an activity to do together. I did realize today that Molly and I do have an activity, she follows my finger, so that makes me happy that I've found activities to do with both my bettas. I do want to figure out how to make a cheap feeding ring for Dude still. I hate seeing him struggle to find his pellets. 

Sorry if the start of this post bummed anybody out. I figured that I should at least let you all know what was going on instead of just continuing to not post. Depending on how tomorrow goes I may or may not be posting on a more regular basis again.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Have you tried using simple airline tubing and shoving one end into the other to make a small ring? That generally works. 

And no worries, I understand. It's been a very stressful past two weeks for me as well, for different reasons of course but I hope your week will get better shortly! It's always nice to have the animals know and care for you though


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Have you tried using simple airline tubing and shoving one end into the other to make a small ring? That generally works.
> 
> And no worries, I understand. It's been a very stressful past two weeks for me as well, for different reasons of course but I hope your week will get better shortly! It's always nice to have the animals know and care for you though


Sadly, I do not have any airline tubing, though I am going to see if my friend will let me steal some from her tomorrow (if she has any...I can't remember >.<). 

I hope yours becomes less stressful too and that you do well at your fish show . It is nice to have them around. I'm always grateful for them everyday ^^.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thank you ^_^ It's exciting and stressful so...we'll see!!


----------



## DaytonBetta

I hope things get better for you on the job front. Keep looking and keep positive. Something will come along.

Have you talked to your adviser from school or job placement services at the college?


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Thank you ^_^ It's exciting and stressful so...we'll see!!


I'll be checking on your journal to see how things progress ^^




DaytonBetta said:


> I hope things get better for you on the job front. Keep looking and keep positive. Something will come along.
> 
> Have you talked to your adviser from school or job placement services at the college?


I have been trying, my pets definitely help in keeping me looking towards a positive/hoping for a positive .

My adviser doesn't know the area I live in very well, sadly (one state vs. another) and my college had career/job preparation, but not any placement services apart from what's offered while attending. I could still possibly attend the Career Fair though, as it's open to Alumni and those who graduated six months ago or less. So that's a plus I hadn't quite considered before.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I'm sending you good vibes for the job situation! I nodded along to almost your entire post, as after graduating with my environmental economics degree and getting a job, I got fired from said job and the last six months have been really, really tough. I've been doing a lot of questioning myself as to whether I majored in the right thing/did enough/etc. The openings around here for my field want 5+ years of experience/a master's/engineering degrees, most internships are for college students only, and I won't start on how often family members of mine echoed similar sentiments like your grandparents, about me, after about the 'two months without a job' mark. 

The good news is, I just picked up a part time job yesterday that will cover my bills... not much else, but something for a while to help while I'm still looking. So I'll keep you in my thoughts and pass on some good vibes! The job market out there right now is pretty discouraging.

Also, after my month and a half hiatus around here (life being life), it's good to see Dude and Molly looking happy and healthy! I love following your journal and all your pets. <3


----------



## micheemak

Good luck with the job hunt - you'll get the right one sooner or later. Just stay positive!


----------



## BettaLover1313

EvaJupiterSkies said:


> I'm sending you good vibes for the job situation! I nodded along to almost your entire post, as after graduating with my environmental economics degree and getting a job, I got fired from said job and the last six months have been really, really tough. I've been doing a lot of questioning myself as to whether I majored in the right thing/did enough/etc. The openings around here for my field want 5+ years of experience/a master's/engineering degrees, most internships are for college students only, and I won't start on how often family members of mine echoed similar sentiments like your grandparents, about me, after about the 'two months without a job' mark.
> 
> The good news is, I just picked up a part time job yesterday that will cover my bills... not much else, but something for a while to help while I'm still looking. So I'll keep you in my thoughts and pass on some good vibes! The job market out there right now is pretty discouraging.
> 
> Also, after my month and a half hiatus around here (life being life), it's good to see Dude and Molly looking happy and healthy! I love following your journal and all your pets. <3


I did talk with my room mate from college (who also graduated) and she and I got to talking about pretty much what you discussed here and then we went off on some randomness to try and cheer each other up :lol:. 

It really is a difficult job market to get into today, and I think that's what I find most frustrating when my grandparents and a couple other relatives who think college students can just snap their fingers and have a job. That's definitely not the case as the market, like you mentioned, seems to have swung back to wanting experience over education. 

That's great to hear that you got a part-time job :blueyay:. I hope you can find what you're looking for while you work there. That's basically been my plan too. I'm hoping for something, part-time, full-time, doesn't really matter, just so long as I can have an income while still searching for a job in my field. 

The good vibes are appreciated, especially as my job search continues .





micheemak said:


> Good luck with the job hunt - you'll get the right one sooner or later. Just stay positive!


Thank you, micheemak. That's what I keep trying to tell myself.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I meant to post last night and then I completely forgot >.<

First off, thank you to all that responded to my last post. The well-wishes, good vibes, and just overall support is greatly appreciated and helps boost my positivity level. (I don't care if it isn't a word it is now <.<)

Secondly, I did get the pet sitter job, however, it's not as much time as I was hoping, so it's good but not, if that makes sense. Owner of the two cats was very nice, and her cats, Tiger and Pumpkin, though a bit skittish, seem like real sweethearts too so I'm looking forward to baby-sitting them in October (possibly this month too, but she wasn't sure). 

There is an agriculture job opening that I'm praying I can get. Yes, I'm technically over-qualified for it, but it's, honestly, the first job I've seen that did not require agronomy or animal science, past experience, etc. It's a crop scout position, and I wouldn't mind walking fields and getting data for agronomists, or even helping in the office itself. Honestly, that's one of the things I was hoping to do (honestly would prefer animal science, but I do enjoy agronomy too). So here's hoping that maybe I have a shot at this job. 

I need to do a water change on my fish tank today, so expect some pictures either later today or sometime tomorrow. Thank you all once again for your kind words and support.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Yep, never every specifying when you all get pictures ever again XD. It never happens when I say it will!

Moving on! Still no pictures, very sorry. This week started off well, my friend "kidnapping" me for a sleepover which turned into two days worth of playing Dragon Age: Origins (great game in my opinion). 

And then my birthday came around and everything went downhill from there. My grandfather hit his head when he fell over from his sleep apnea coming into effect at a bowling alley, and we're still waiting for him to discharged. I visited him yesterday, and he seems fine and ready to go. The doctors have been running more tests though, even today. I'm not exactly sure what they think is wrong with him either :-?. 

I cleaned Dude's tank on Monday (before I was "kidnapped") after washing the floors, counters, doors, and windows with a vinegar water mixture to try and help with our ant problem. Vinegar is supposed to get rid of their scent trails, so here's hoping it was right. We saw one ant since then, but so far that's been all, which is a plus when we were seeing one or two every day. Molly's tank has yet to be cleaned, hence no pictures, as the algae on the glass and some ornaments in her tank needs to be cleaned off. 

No new news on the job hunting part. I'm still trying to come up with something feasible in trying to get money. 

Okay, I lied, one picture since I have it uploaded on a site already. I did this pastel piece last week. When spray cans say to use a test piece...use a test piece this way you don't ruin things that you like XD.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I wish I could say my grandfather was out of the hospital and doing better, but I can't. He IS out of the hospital, but better is iffy. Friday night when he came home, he had another dizzy spell. We're not sure what it is. The good news is that we got him to schedule another appointment rather than brushing it off (like he was/has been trying to). 

Still looking for a job, but that's not really news. I did get to visit with the horses and owner. Two of his friend's horses are there, a leggy dappled buckskin named George, and a nicely built black named Major. Owner isn't sure if he'll ride Major though, as he can buck, big time. George he's treating for thrush at the moment. All of his horses are doing well though and I spent part of my time there helping him get the dried mud out of their manes, tails, and coats. The rest was spent feeding. I did find it amusing that the one who seemed to miss me most was the Paint stud, who nickered to me as soon as he saw me. 

I still haven't gotten to Molly's tank. I've had zero energy today, finally having a break from all of the chaos of this week. Ended up helping my grandparents with their garage sale/grandpa sitting since he'd still do everything he's used to doing if someone wasn't there to remind him to take it easy. 

I do have pictures though! Just please pardon the algae on Molly's tank. 

My usual greeting from the doorway.









Natural lighting

















Regular lighting









One of my favorite pictures of the day









Very thankful she found the one algae free spot to pose

















Starting to get annoyed (hadn't been fed yet)

















And wouldn't you know it? I couldn't find the mechanical pencil I used last time to get Dude to flare...

No hood light on









My favorite picture of him/my new avatar picture









Just happy to see me

















Trying to see if he'd flare at a different mechanical pencil...unsuccessfully.










The "awwwww" picture of the day









Lucky having stolen my bean bag chair









And playing with his tug toy (I usually chase him around so he won't chew on it but I wanted a couple pictures of his cuteness)

















Another week has started, and hopefully it will be less stressful than this past week. I will end this post with my little king


----------



## micheemak

Hope your grandfather feels better soon - it's never easy, worrying about them.

You dog is adorable, btw. I love your cat and fish too - but the dog totally reminds me of the dog my best friend from grade school had, and he was the best.

Just out of curiousity, what type of job would be your ideal? Sometimes it helps to put it down on paper (or in this case, on screen) and just visualize it, you know? Sort of like, 'if you build it, he will come' type scenario.

If you've already spelled it out elsewhere in your journal, my apologies for missing it!


----------



## BettaLover1313

micheemak said:


> Hope your grandfather feels better soon - it's never easy, worrying about them.
> 
> You dog is adorable, btw. I love your cat and fish too - but the dog totally reminds me of the dog my best friend from grade school had, and he was the best.
> 
> Just out of curiousity, what type of job would be your ideal? Sometimes it helps to put it down on paper (or in this case, on screen) and just visualize it, you know? Sort of like, 'if you build it, he will come' type scenario.
> 
> If you've already spelled it out elsewhere in your journal, my apologies for missing it!


Thank you, micheemak. No it's definitely not easy worrying about them, but it does help when they cooperate too.

Thank you . We adopted Lucky from our county's Animal Control. He's a sweetheart, that's for sure. Renji & the bettas also appreciate the compliments ;-)

My ideal job would be working with horses. A stable manager, or even a breeder would be great. I always get made fun of by most of my family for wanting a Thoroughbred racing stable XD. I have the business part done, now it's just a matter of getting experience/going back to college for the rest that I need in that field. 

Right now, it's just a matter of getting an income so I can pay my bills and upcoming loan payments. It's getting quite scary to know that the loan payments are less than two months away and I have no income to speak of.


----------



## micheemak

This is going to sound strange - and would probably be a circuitous route to your ideal job - but have you ever looked at marketing positions, or even advertising sales? You seem like a pretty personable individual, and I don't care what anyone else might say on the matter, that's half the battle.

I work in the publishing industry and am an editor for a magazine (which is my ideal job), but I started off working commission selling advertising and also in promotional marketing, neither of which I had any experience doing. However, I made a ton of contacts in both fields, talked to a lot of interesting people, and eventually got into a magazine on the bottom floor and worked my way up.

I bet you could do something similar - like maybe approach a stable about helping them market themselves for riding lessons, or whatever, (as an example) and go from there. My daughter used to take lessons, and the stable she rode at was clueless - I helped them out for a few years in lieu of paying for her lessons, and their business increased significantly. Just an idea, but if you look at things from a different angle you never know what you could come up with.

Good luck.


----------



## BettaLover1313

micheemak said:


> This is going to sound strange - and would probably be a circuitous route to your ideal job - but have you ever looked at marketing positions, or even advertising sales? You seem like a pretty personable individual, and I don't care what anyone else might say on the matter, that's half the battle.
> 
> I work in the publishing industry and am an editor for a magazine (which is my ideal job), but I started off working commission selling advertising and also in promotional marketing, neither of which I had any experience doing. However, I made a ton of contacts in both fields, talked to a lot of interesting people, and eventually got into a magazine on the bottom floor and worked my way up.
> 
> I bet you could do something similar - like maybe approach a stable about helping them market themselves for riding lessons, or whatever, (as an example) and go from there. My daughter used to take lessons, and the stable she rode at was clueless - I helped them out for a few years in lieu of paying for her lessons, and their business increased significantly. Just an idea, but if you look at things from a different angle you never know what you could come up with.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you for the compliment. I'm actually quite reserved to be honest XD. I know a bit of marketing, but much like everything else in my major, it wasn't a focus area lol. I'm starting to wonder what the focus was XD. 

That's kind of the route I'm trying to take. I actually just made a contact through my great-aunt. Her friend works in the Saddlebred industry and offered to look over my resume/possibly hand it out to some people she knows. So I'm hoping that will work out. I've made contacts through the current owner of the horses I work with, along with some contacts from college (mainly through my last job). 

I fully intend to start at the bottom (which I think is a groom...*shakes head at my own lack of knowledge*). The issue around my area is that there aren't a lot of stables...at least none that have riding lessons. There are plenty of farms like where I'm currently helping out, but stables are few and far between. My other problem, currently, is travel expenses. That's what really hurt me with my last job as an insurance representative. No pay yet basically draining half of my tank in one day just did not work.

Thank you for the advice. It does give me plenty to think about .


----------



## BettaLover1313

*1+ Year With a Beautiful Betta*

I'm almost 4 months late with this...holy crap. I seriously can't believe that I've had Molly for over a year now. Just...where did the time go? I haven't regretted buying her for a second, I really haven't. She's just been an amazing companion, and I just wish my brain could come up with something really cool to type like I did for Merlin & Dragoon. As it is...I feel like her change from the day I bought her to now will do far more justice then any words.


























































































































































I said there would be no words, but how can I not say that this Wal-Mart betta turned out to be a diamond in the rough, and a great addition to my family. Just looking back, taking a photo from each date I posted pictures...just...wow. She's come a long way and I will continue to lavish her with love just as she does me.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Holy crap!! It's been a year?!?! Whhhhaaaatt?? Dat's crazy talk! lol

Well, happy one year (mostly) with Molly!!! I am very glad you got her ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Holy crap!! It's been a year?!?! Whhhhaaaatt?? Dat's crazy talk! lol
> 
> Well, happy one year (mostly) with Molly!!! I am very glad you got her ^_^


I am too ^^

What's even more unbelievable is that in February, I will have had the snails for two years XD


----------



## BettaLover1313

Bit of a busy day today. Took Lucky to PetSmart for a much needed bath. While waiting, I looked around PetSmart. They were redoing their merchandise displays. I like where they moved the aquarium decorations, tanks, and stands. It's all in one spot now, which is awesome! The fish are still in the back, but that's easy to find. 

Anyway, while waiting, I looked through all their tanks and took pictures of the ones I liked. I'm not posting those here, but I can at least write down the ones I liked and thoughts I had on them. 

Aqueon 36 Gallon Bow Front:
One of the larger ones I looked at that didn't come with a stand. Thinking this would be a potential tank for a Goldfish or two. I don't know why, but I do like bow fronts. It was a spacious looking tank and I could picture some of the larger decorations I've always liked in it. 

Grreat Choice 20 Gallon Starter Kit:
This would be a tank for one Goldfish. I believe it was the recommended minimum for the smaller varieties of Goldfish, which was my original plan when I said I wanted a Goldfish. Curse you childhood dream wanting to be fulfilled. XD

Grreat Choice 20 Gallon Long:
I've seen pictures of this tank, but I've never actually seen it in person. I must admit, I really like this tank, but I'd use it for bettas more than likely. That being said, I'm not very interested in dividing tanks ever again lol and I don't think I'd feel comfortable trying to do a sorority in that tank.

Aqueon 15 Deluxe Aquarium Kit:
This would be one if I ever got interested in a different type of freshwater fish, not bettas. Can't really say I had any bright ideas with this tank.

National Geographic Aqua Oasis Ensemble (46 Gallon tank & stand):
Not gonna lie...HUGE want! Bow front tank, lovely stand. I could see the potential for a heavily planted/many hidey-hole sorority tank (I know the success rates are low for a sorority, but part of me would like to have one/try to have one in the future-FAR in the future), or if I found I like Goldfish, maybe have a couple in there, or who knows? Maybe they'll be another species I fall in love with.

Marineland Glass Aquarium & Stand (60 Gallon):
I loved my little 3 gallon from Marineland. I'm still sad that it sprung a leak due to where I place it. Anyway, this is a tank I could do just about anything with! Any of the above options I already mentioned, something new? Who knows?

Wishful thinking aside, fish in the nearer future, I'd probably go with the 36 for a couple Goldfish. I'm sure tanks will come and go and I'll fall in love with some other ones in my perusings through PetSmart and other pet stores. 

While also looking through PetSmart, I looked at their betta selection. I was disappointed in them this time. One dead betta, dirty cups (though not the worst I've seen). Their other fish, however, all looked healthy. I found myself looking at their Goldfish (even though I won't be getting any anytime soon) along with checking out their snails and other pets. Surprisingly, they have Goldfish's minimum tank size (though I believe it's for two) at 29 gallons. Kind of impressed with that. Koi was at 75 gallon...I think that's a little small, but I don't know all that much Koi except for the little bit I read when I feel like. 

I also picked up some of their care guide brocheures (on Goldfish & Koi of course just to browse through) and I grabbed some on Red-Earred Slider Turtles. If there's any reptile I'd like to own, it'd be those. I fell hard for those when I saw them at a pet shop back in college. They're another species I'd need to do a lot of research on before getting them. 

After coming back from PetSmart (with my good boy of course), I ended up going to my grandparents for the evening. Since they're going to Iowa tomorrow, I'll be with them most of tomorrow. I hope we're back in time for the phone interview I have tomorrow at 2pm. So far, I liked what I've heard about the job, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up. That's usually when things seem to go wrong, sadly. 

Still haven't gotten to Molly's tank *shakes head* I've going to have to wash her plants off again too, as I can see some algae starting on them again. Both her and Dude are doing well, though they were a bit grumpy that they got fed late this evening.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I've got better news in this post! 

First, my grandfather is doing okay. He's going in for more tests, but so far, he's been okay. Admittedly, he's more cautious, but I consider this a good thing too. He doesn't need to try and do everything. Taking a step back is okay and probably better for him.

Second, I had two interviews today when I only knew about one. The phone interview was expected, though I'm pretty sure I did terribly. I couldn't seem to formulate decent answers and half of the time I wasn't sure if I was even getting my basic point across. As for the second, surprise interview, I got a call before my phone interview from my past manager who asked if I was still interested in interviewing for a new store being built right down the road from me. Of course I said yes as I'd already applied. Long story short, that interview went much better and I just need to call the hiring manager based on what I hear at the end of next week from the phone interview.

It seems as my mood improves, so does my want of fish lol. I still would really like Goldfish, preferably by the end of the year, but that's looking doubtful. As it is though, I'm thinking of the National Geographic tank, as it's of a decent size and I could put two Goldfish in there. I'm leaning towards Fantails, Ryukin, or Black Moor, as those seem to be the ones recommended for beginners, like myself. I honestly like the Ryukin's look best, but Fantails are a close second. I'm also thinking that I will need to start thinking about purchasing from either aquabid or a breeder as I don't trust PetSmart, and I'm iffy about the nearest local pet store (though I'd trust there fish over PetSmart's any day). 

Molly and Dude are doing well, starting to get back on schedule with their water changes. Lucky has been afraid of the storms that are passing through. I felt really bad for him as he was trembling and hugged me back when I hugged him. Renji has just been his usual self.

I almost forgot, I will be pet-sitting Saturday night, so I'm excited about that (plus I will get paid). Spending a night with two kitties will be enjoyable. :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

Thoughts of the Night...

BL: I should check aquabid to see what it's all about
BL's Conscience: That's probably a bad idea...DO IT!

Couple Hours Later...

BL & BL's Conscience: What have we done?

~~~

I can't afford any more fish (thank goodness) but man if I had the money...<.< I originally was just perusing the Goldfish, but then I went into Bettas... I'm sure many of you know exactly what I'm talking about. :lol:


----------



## BettaLover1313

I completely forgot to post the last couple days, but that being said there's only a few things to report on.

Sadly, I did not get to cat-sit on Saturday, as the owner's plans fell through. So, my mom and I (along with Lucky) spent the evening with my grandparents...this could have gone better. My grandfather was fine, it was actually nice to see him doing well. It was my grandmother...again. I swear I can't do anything right (then again, I should learn just to not tell her too much about anything). She couldn't believe that I wanted to possibly relocate (one of the job interviews that's a possibly if I get the job) for better pay. She just wanted me to stay close and accept the lesser pay :roll:. She also treated me like a kid again saying that I'd need to pay rent...no? Really? I hadn't thought of that!

Otherwise, can't say anything else has really happened. Taking it easy today and cleaning Dude's tank tomorrow (and Molly's near the end of the week). I will also be calling the one contact I got from my great aunt to see what's going on there since I haven't heard from her.


----------



## BettaLover1313

There is good news...I have a job! :mrgreen:. It doesn't start till the end of October, and it's with the same company I've worked for before (and interned for). It's not my ideal job, but it will give me the income I so desperately need. I'm not certain if I got the assistant manager position or if I'm just a regular employee. All I can say is that I hope I'm full time, especially with all of my experience (even though I start out at minimum wage if I'm a regular employee >.<)

I felt bad for scaring Molly the other day. Seems when I flared her and Dude, I made her scared of the lid opening :roll:. The reason I opened the lid was due to seeing Thing 2 (I figured out which snail was which) lying upside down on the gravel. She has been moving around but not very much. I'm worried that she's on her last leg. Thing 1 is seemingly doing well though, trying to clean up the algae I've got going still. I'll be cleaning Molly's tank Friday. 

Went to PetSmart today after picking up flea protection for Lucky at the vet (which is about halfway there already). I went there since I noticed while doing a water change on Dude's tank that his filter cartridge was ready to fall apart, so he definitely needed a new one. While there, I tried to look at the bettas, but to no avail. They were stocking the shelves (had the container I think the bettas were shipped in out on the floor). Since I had Lucky with me, I didn't want him sticking his nose in the box and potentially upsetting cups. It is nice to know that they get their shipments in on Wednesday though. It's something I'll have to keep in mind for the future . I did get Dude's filter cartridges, so next Monday I'll put in a new one for him when I do his water change. 

Both bettas are doing well. Dude seems to have really settled in now. More often then not, I either see him patrolling his tank, or I manage to catch him resting (which I couldn't do before). So that makes me happy. Molly has been her usual self. Almost always she comes to the front of the tank to greet me when I'm in the room. The rare occasions she doesn't, she's usually asleep in her dragon. 

Furry pet wise, Lucky is doing well. He had a great time today going from the bank (treat), to the vet (two treats & bonus-no poking or prodding), to PetSmart (only one treat :shock: poor dog was so confused, he usually gets two from the regular employees that know us), the gas station (treat from my pocket) and finally back home. He was a very happy puppy. Renji has just been happy in general due to the fact that I've had mine and my mom's bedroom windows open meaning he has four windows to look out of (can only look out the bedroom windows when they're open). Hes been enjoying the additional views.


----------



## micheemak

Congrats on the job - they say it's easier to find a job if you already have some, so you never know what's just around the river bend.

Post a picture of your puppy, please! Your taunting me by talking about him without the visual to go along with it. LOL.


----------



## BettaLover1313

micheemak said:


> Congrats on the job - they say it's easier to find a job if you already have some, so you never know what's just around the river bend.
> 
> Post a picture of your puppy, please! Your taunting me by talking about him without the visual to go along with it. LOL.


Thank you, and I will keep looking for a different job, while also keeping in mind that I could also go back for more schooling if need be. 

lol Ask and you shall receive! I have been taking pictures of him. I want to get some pictures of Molly tomorrow after I've cleaned up her tank along with a water change. Expect some kitty pictures too :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

So the walk with Lucky the other day went well. It was short, but I was able to handle his pulling (only pulled a little bit) so now I'm just going to walk him around the block every day just to try and slowly build up the strength in my leg. He was quite happy today with the walk, even if it was short by his standards.

Sadly, Thing 2 passed away the other day. I'd found her on her back two days ago, and then again the other day. I set her back up, but she never moved, and was definitely dead when I pulled her out today while cleaning Molly's tank of algae.

Speaking of the tank, it was a bigger job than I originally anticipated. I knew it needed to be wiped down, but man was it ever bad. If I had known how much scrubbing I was going to have to do, I would have pulled Molly out. I felt so bad for her getting pushed about by the water. She handled it pretty well though. 

I was pleasantly surprised to find some small Anubias in the tank, so that was plus, and the decorations weren't covered in the algae like I thought they were (still got a good scrub). I think I'm going to stick with this schedule of Dude's WC on Monday and Molly's on Friday. I think it will work better for everyone involved.

I did hear back from my great aunt's friend. I need to make a couple changes to my resume and cover letter, but she said that she'd send it out for me to some people she knows in the horse industry. 

Starting to get back on schedule with watering my three plants too (lost Dragoon's plant last Spring Break so I just put the African Violet in the pot, since I couldn't afford another Croton plant). All of them are looking pretty good, all things considered. I know they're appreciating the fish water I use to water them. 

I'm looking forward to next Friday when I get to cat sit (hopefully the owner's plans don't fall through again, this one has been scheduled for awhile from the sounds of it). So that shall be fun.

Now for pictures!

First off, Renji:

























































Next, Lucky (plenty of pictures of my boy :-D)

















































































































































In that last picture, he's licking the remnants of his canned food off the spoon XD. 

And now for the fish!

Dude:

















































And Molly:

























































Full Tank View with a couple added knick-knacks on the side:









Thing 1, my remaining Nerite. I'm thinking that I'm going to go with Mystery Snails next time around (partially because at the lfs they come with Hornwort in their cups <.<)









I had all of these witty remarks...and I can't remember them XD. I do remember that I wanted to say that neither Dude or Molly was feeling very photogenic, though I love the one of him peeking out of his log up at me. Molly was feeling stressed from the water change, so I just let her be when she went to hide. Hope everyone enjoyed the pictures .


----------



## micheemak

Great pictures! 

Can ANYTHING look less impressed than a cat? LOL. Honestly, I don't think so.

The pics of your dog in the grass are literally the best. He looks likes he's laughing in most of them.

And your fish are cute - love the blue in Molly!


----------



## BettaLover1313

micheemak said:


> Great pictures!
> 
> Can ANYTHING look less impressed than a cat? LOL. Honestly, I don't think so.
> 
> The pics of your dog in the grass are literally the best. He looks likes he's laughing in most of them.
> 
> And your fish are cute - love the blue in Molly!


Thank you ^^

Renji rarely looks impressed with anything. He only looks happy when you're petting him, and he closes his eyes in contentment.

He was yawning in those pictures :lol:. It's been awhile since he's been wanting to roll around in the grass like that. It was nice to see.

Thank you again ^^. I also love Molly's blue. I'm still blown away that she has so much blue on her XD


----------



## BettaLover1313

Sorry for not posting for awhile. I wish I could say there has been a lot going on, and it's sort of true? Sort of not :-?.

Got more details on my job. I will be full time. It's iffy if I'll be a manager, so I'm going to call the company that my loans are held with and see if I can get the payment amount lowered. I _*think*_ I could pay them with what I'll be making, but I'd rather be safe than sorry, and I know what I'll be making is below their recommendation, so maybe that will be in my favor. Also, I might be starting sooner as I requested "a refresher course" (training) as I do want to get back into the swing of things/get a chance to adjust to the fact that there is now online ordering of pizza, subs (and I think the rest of the warmer food too :shock as well as some new products that have come in. 

This past week I went with AOW to the zoo up in Madison, WI. It was free and both of us just needed to get out of state and do something fun. Also spent the night at her place afterwards playing some Assassin's Creed and Dragon Age: Origins. 

Still working on getting a resume and cover letter to the one woman. I sent her a revised resume and a cover letter draft (fairly certain it might need revisions-though I could be wrong). Not sure if anything will come from all of this, but it's definitely worth a try. 

Also, the owner of the horses that I work with has a friend who either wants a website (not sure if that's what they want, but right now it's what they say they want) so that they can reach a bigger customer basis with the Quarter Horses they have for sale. (This is why I say I'm not sure they really want a website or more of just needing to know what places they can post things like that.) I've been recruited to take pictures, so that will be fun. I'm hoping there wasn't a miscommunication between me and the owner of the horses I work with, as I thought he said next week, but I'm worried he meant this week :-?. I'll be calling him Monday to see what's going on. 

There's been a lot of stress with my grandparents recently. They are back to pushing the church, or more specifically, their church on my mom and I again. Also, my grandmother's happiness at my job has been...not appropriate. I understand being happy I got a job, but she's happy that it's in the area. That's all she's concerned about, not that its minimum wage, not that it's basically a dead-end type if I were to stay with it for an extended period of time (I'm considering it a place holder while I continue to look for other things), she's just overly happy that I'm working in town... Maybe it shouldn't bother me so much, but it's just how she says it...it just bothers me.

Pet wise, Lucky & Renji are both doing well. This week I've been out of the house more than in it with spending the night at AOW's at the beginning and then Friday into Saturday I spent the night pet-sitting the two cats, Pumpkin & Tiger, which was quite fun. I got to watch Netflix (which I don't have XD) and got to learn the behaviors & personalities of the two cats. I need to go back over for a couple hours today as well just to make sure things are okay/spend a couple hours with them. Trying to get back into walking with Lucky, as I think part of my "blah" mood is due to my inactivity. So more playing with him and Renji would be great. 

Fish wise, I've come to a sad realization...I don't have the outlets for another tank in my room :lol:. So, as much as I'd love to get a Goldfish or two once I had the money, it will have to wait. The only place a tank for a Goldfish could go would be where the 10 gallon is (and I'd have to move the dresser and some other things around to get a stand and tank in there). I'm in no hurry to do all of that, so I will just fantasize about it, but will know it will have to wait (hopefully for another year or more). Otherwise, Molly and Dude are doing well. I've gotten the algae under control in Molly's tank, and while I did have to do a water change on both tanks Friday, I think the Monday/Friday a tank each works best for me. 

Expect a picture post sometime of the zoo pictures as well as pictures of Pumpkin and Tiger. None of my pets though as the zoo pictures are taking up most of the space on my phone XD.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well...I meant to post sooner than this but life got in the way, but in a good way lol. 

I'm afraid there still won't be pictures of Molly or Dude, as I just didn't get around to getting pictures of them. I feel bad as I did miss doing their water changes last week (Dude just got his today and the plan is to do Molly's Friday). 

There also aren't any pictures of Lucky and Renji, again, just haven't gotten to it. They're both doing well too, though Lucky's separation anxiety is still strong as Mom and I found out the other day when he chewed on the recliner. So it'll be interesting to see how things go this week when I'm working.

Yep, you read correctly, I start work at 3am tomorrow morning, or at least the training/refresher course. All of this week I work 3am to 10am on the "donuts shift". Next week will be a bit nicer, assuming there are no changes made to it concerning what Ill actually be doing at the store where I'll be working (different location that I'm training at). 

As for what kept me so busy last week, I helped the owner of the horses clean and prime a horse trailer for his son, as well as taking pictures of a friend's Quarter Horse herd (friend of the owner of the horses I work with XD). I'll post a couple pictures for everyone to see. Not sure how "advertising" works on here/rules regarding that, but once the other owner's facebook page is updated a bit/editted (also helping with that) I may post a link as he does have several, good looking horses for sale. 

Otherwise, it's just been a steady busy for me. This Friday, along with a relative coming up to visit, I also need to spend a few hours with Pumpkin and Tiger while their owner is away. 

I am very thankful that my training schedule leaves my weekends open. I hope that continues once I'm working full-time. That would be very nice. 

Now for pictures:

Couple of the best ones from the Henry Vilas Zoo:

























Then a little visitor from last week:









Then the couple pictures from when I was taking pictures of the Quarter Horse herd. Several of them were conformation shots of the foals these were just a couple I really liked:








Very colorful herd.









Funny story with this mare. She was following me almost the entire time I was taking pictures. There was one time that I felt her whiskers tickling my ear as she snuffled loudly. The only time she wasn't following me was when the stallion (beautiful blue roan) came up and tried to walk over me (okay...not walk over me, but he did bump me in the back with his chest-he was a lover though). I wish I had a good shot of him, sadly, I did not get a decent shot, as he was closer than even this mare.


----------



## BettaLover1313

This has been a long week. 3am to 10am shift is not easy for me to adjust my sleep schedule too. However, I did like the shift, now it's just a matter of getting up to speed. I'm relieved that I got one more day on that shift next week while I do everything else the other four days. From there, I have no idea what I'm doing. From the sounds of it I'll be the "put wherever" employee (full-time).

Lucky has not been doing well this week. He's started ripping into the recliner. My mom and I were hoping he was doing better, but it seems we were wrong. *sigh*

On the fish side of things, I finally got around to getting some airline tubing to make a feeding ring thanks to AOW. She dropped some off for me today, and it already seems to be working. At first, Dude flared at it, but once he spotted a pellet falling from it, he realized that it was a place for his food. 

I regret not getting him this sooner, as on Friday, when I cleaned Molly's tank & gave them both a treat, I watched him struggle to find his treat, which prompted me to ask AOW if she had the tubing and if she could drop it off (our schedules haven't been lining up recently). I'm really thankful that she had the extra, and I think Dude will be too. I'm hoping that I can just leave the ring in there and it will float, as that would make things easier (than I wouldn't have to give my mom extra directions for when I have weird shifts). If not though, not too big a deal. At least Dude seems to realize that it's a good thing.

I did get a couple pictures of Dude eating his pellets near the ring, but my phone isn't cooperating with me today. Maybe later this week?

Apart from the issue with finding food, both of them have been doing well. Dude is due for another water change tomorrow, while Molly's is on Friday so I can hopefully get more pictures to upload for everyone (maybe even some of the Lucky & Renji too).


----------



## BettaLover1313

First, let me just say there are pictures this time ;3.

Training went well this week as I ended up with two extra days of donut shift training (one employee called in sick on Friday) and I didn't have to work with somebody I didn't want to (long story short, person was bragging a lot about a position they didn't have yet and it was driving me up a wall since I could see they weren't doing their work yet they thought they were "perfect" for the job :roll. Tomorrow I go into the new store along with everybody else to get it stocked & then I'll also have my schedule (hopefully). 

Fish wise, I didn't do water changes this week >.< I feel really bad, the schedule is taking some getting used to. Molly and Dude are both doing well though. Dude is having an easier time of finding his food thanks to the feeding ring I did feel bad though, as one day I completely forgot to put his pellets in it and I watched him struggle to find them *hides from shame*. Molly is also doing well, she's still very active and wanting attention, which I'm more than happy to give her. 

Pet wise, both are doing well. Mom thinks she's found a possible solution to Lucky's chewing by spraying lavender on things-it seems to calm him down. I tried to brush his teeth today (thinking it'd be easier than taking him to the vet to get them cleaned) but unlike my previous dog, Herbie, who loved it, Lucky does not. So now the chore is to work with him to get him used to the feel and also used to having his teeth looked at, jowls lifted up, etc. It'll be a slow process, but that's okay. Renji is doing well too. He's been enjoying the sunlight today, basking in it. 

Went to help with chores today with the horses. They're all doing well. The Paint Horse stud is no longer there, as his owner moved elsewhere, so the owner is happy. Bubba is having a bit of trouble with his hooves, but he was walking well today. Banjo and Genuine were ridden today (not by me-maybe next spring when my leg has been strengthened up). Both did really well. Banjo was ridden on a three hour trail ride while Genuine worked like an old pro for the twenty minutes or so the owner rode him. 

But that's enough about all of that-now onto those pictures I promise!

Renji sitting on the end table looking out the window (sadly the one he was actually facing me in didn't turn out >.<)

















Couple of Lucky playing with his bone.

























Onto my lovely girl, Molly

























I just like how her scales look in this one










































And last but not least, Dude! Well...first his feeding ring








So far it's been holding up well-it's not sealed. Dude certainly has an easier time finding the pellets now.

Now to Dude

























































That's all the pictures I have for now. Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## BettaLover1313

First day of work at the new store, and boy was it a long day. Thankfully, it went quickly, all things considered, though a lot of physical labor with moving everything into the store. We managed to get all of the grocery items put away today, and we started on getting the shelves looking just right, so hopefully there shouldn't be too much more left to do (then again, what do I know about stocking new stores?). 

I'm quite pooped not only from work, but also from doing a water change on Dude's tank (not hard as nothing needed to be scrubbed today), walking the dog (more on that in a bit), doing dishes, and making dinner among other things. It's just been a physically tiring day, and I hope I'll sleep well tonight.

As I mentioned above, I decided to walk Lucky today...not sure if that was a great idea. Since he hasn't been walked recently, he's reverted some, and I will admit, it aggravated me quite a bit. Some of the behavior is our fault though, as we let him get away with it, but the excessive pulling today *cries*. That is one thing I know we've been working on with him and today it was like he was bonkers and didn't remember anything! I feel like the next time I walk him I'll need a glove on my one hand just to protect it from getting blisters from the leash. What's worse, he scared a little girl who was walking her small dog with how excited he was (pulling even more than usual :roll. 

Fish wise, both are still doing well. They both received treats today, much to their delight. Molly will get a water change for her tank on Friday, though I'm not sure when as I don't have my work schedule yet.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Trying to keep this journal from becoming a rant journal so first off, just know I'm a bit stressed with work for numerous reasons including the fact that I am not full-time like I thought, but part-time...

Now on to the happier things-today is my one day off for who knows how long, so I'm enjoying it however I can. Right now I'm just relaxing in my room with Lucky lounging beside me. I'm also watching my fish, glancing between Dude and Molly's tank. Admittedly, neither are particularly happy as it's fasting day, but they do seem to be enjoying my presence as much as I'm enjoying their's. 

Otherwise, there's not much going on right now. Work is taking up a lot of my time currently with the grand opening of the store being next week (soft opening was today). The good thing is I won't feel so useless when I go to work tomorrow unlike the past couple days of setting up the store & training.

Trying to stay positive, and all of my pets along with my mom help with that. I think once things settle down at the store they will get better.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Work is still a bit stressful and exhausting but so far, things seem to be going well (knock-on-wood). With how under-staffed the store is, we can only have one day off a week (mine will hopefully be this Thursday), next week I'm hoping to have Saturday off so that I can go visit my friends in Wisconsin, but it's a wait and see sort of deal. I also asked for a later shift on Sunday so that I won't be dead tired from the drive. 

My fish are doing well, though they're not enjoying the fact that I'm keeping very strange hours (one day up at 3am, another up at 8am, another midnight, etc.). They don't mind too much as my mom feeds them properly, and she's enjoying it a bit too as they now get excited to see her, not just me. 

Both pets are still doing well, and as for the horses I work with, Bubba is away for a little while, assisting a blind mare that one of the owner's family members owns. The poor mare's stablemate passed away, so Bubba, who's used to dealing with other horses, was sent to be the stablemate for a little while. 

I'm relieved today, as I only had to work 3am-10am instead of coming in again at 6pm, which is great. I am, technically, pulling a double-tomorrow going in, once again, at 3am and then helping with truck when it arrives at 10:30am with a half hour break in between. Wednesday I will be working 4pm-9pm, and then (hopefully) a day off. I can't see me having this Friday or Saturday off as it's our grand opening (had the soft opening last week). 

Anyway, AOW and I hung out and we decided to go to PetSmart. Well, as these visits sometimes go, AOW left with a little female betta (no pictures...I don't think) as she was pretty stressed on the ride back. She said she might go back to pick up a second female Friday (pretty sure I have a picture of that one though). I swear it was meant to be, that little female that she did pick up watched her the entire time. It was very cute. 

Since I've been neglectful on the picture-taking of my own fish, I thought I'd show you some of the ones I liked and some of the females (who are very tiny in comparison).

I liked this first male quite a bit. I think he would have colored up beautiful, though that black edging worried me.









This DT was a cutie and probably one of the youngest males there.









I had to get a picture of this guy (and one other one further down). I rarely ever see cellophanes or whites at this PetSmart or even in the area!









Another adorable guy. He had a cute face.









If I had more plugs/tank/space/money I would have taken this guy home.









And a picture of the females, the female second from the left (red fins) is the one that AOW was going to pick up on Friday if she was still there. I almost want to say the one farthest to the left is the one she picked up today, but I'm not definite.









Hope everyone had a fun Halloween :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

Ever feel that time is going slowly yet fast at the same time? That's kind of where I'm at. I can't believe we're already halfway through a week :-D and at the same time I can't believe we're only halfway through the week :-?.

Work is all right. Can't brag about it, can't really complain. I've been putting in a lot of hours as I'm one of three employees that have worked for the company before and has a rough idea of what the heck needs to be done. Yesterday I did truck with two others (one of them being the other employee that knows what he's doing). Let me just say that was a long day. I had been at work since 3 that morning and didn't get to leave until 2 in the afternoon with only a half-hour break in between (in which I learned I wasn't supposed to sit at the "customer" table :roll: boss was nice about telling me though, I didn't know). Tonight is a small 5 hour shift and then I will have a day off (I hope) if not, I'll have one of the grand opening days off, which the boss doesn't want, so...thinking tomorrow I have off :-D.

Both bettas are doing well. I've noticed that there is some uneaten food on the bottom of Dude's tank, and Molly's is overdue for a water change. When I'm off, I will be cleaning both their tanks, it's almost impossible for me to do it any other day of the week with how crazy my schedule has been. 

Lucky and Renji have been well too. Lucky hasn't been appreciating my odd hours, as he ends up waking up when I do since he sleeps in my bed. Renji really doesn't seem to care. Speaking of Renji, for some reason, he decided that a rubber train bracelet of mine was his and he tried to run off with it. He didn't succeed but it was still weird. 

Besides the water changes/tank cleanings I'm not sure what I'll be doing tomorrow. Part of me wants to take a drive somewhere just to get out of town and try to relax, while part of me just wants to relax at home. Eh, I'll figure it out tomorrow or later tonight.

EDIT: Oh! Almost forgot! I'm really excited since I ordered several books from Barnes & Noble with a gift card I received recently for my birthday (belated gift). The best part? I got free shipping for four books! *commence happy noises* I ordered three books that make up a series I started from the library and The Rogue Crew from the Redwall series as a late birthday present for my mom (though I'll be reading it too lol).


----------



## BettaLover1313

*bounces up and down eagerly* I had a day off *squees* I probably won't have one again until next Saturday (but then I can visit friends :-D). 

Anyway, I fully enjoyed my day off by going out of town (I never realized how much of a difference it makes if you're stuck in the same town for both rest & work). I went to Farm & Fleet hoping to pick up some more Stablemates to paint but, alas, there were none. So...I ended up buying the Traditional scale American Pharoah model  along with a Schleich model that I'd never seen & really looked cool. I also bought a calendar, but I actually needed that XD. I tried to look for a smoke alarm, as the one upstairs at home is draining batteries like no tomorrow. 

American Pharoah Breyer model









Schleich Knabstrupper









From Farm & Fleet I went to my lfs and even though I wanted to look at the fish, I didn't get a chance as the lady working the counter (pretty sure she was new) asked if I needed anything and I told her I was looking for some floating plants that would do well in low lighting. The problem was she sort of knew what was in the planted tank, so she randomly grabbed me some plants that she thought were what I wanted. The good news was she gave me the cheapest price for them ($2.69 which was $2.91 with tax). I think the actual price for it was more towards $4 or maybe even higher so I can't complain.

Plants as she wrapped them (no water in the bag).









Big thank you to Aqua Aurora for informing me that the plants are Anacharis and that they're exactly what I was looking for :yourock:

Sitting in the "photo tank" with a nosey Renji in the background.









Better picture of the plants









Blurry shot of Molly's tank with the newly added Anacharis. I know I should have quarantined it...but I really don't have the lighting to do that. The plants did receive a salt bath before going in though (did that while changing the water in Molly's tank)









Happy girl after the water change









And then she let me know that I'd waited too long in getting a water change









Can you see where she's at?









Are we done yet?









So that's a no?









Okay! Take a shot of my good side!









Now we're done right?









Okay, here's my other side









Here's another of my good side









And then she went into poor lighting XD









My little helper who was helping by staying out of my walking path :lol:









I was a bit worried when I added the plants to Dude's tank, as I wasn't sure how he'd take it...he proceeded to try and eat them XD

What is this?









It's not scary...









Mom...what is it? Why is it here?









Tell me!









Can I eat it?









I think I can eat it!









I'M GONNA EAT IT!









The shot where he proceeded to eat it did not turn out, sadly XD

Whole tank shot









These next couple shots came afterwards, as I wanted to check how both of them were doing, and I managed to get a couple shots of Dude coming out from behind/under his Anubias.

Hi there!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Very adorable bettas. 

Anarchis is suppose t be easy to grow but I am having a hard time with it. LOL. Or maybe there is an adjustment period for it... Hope yours grows good for you! It is nice that it can be left floating.


----------



## BettaLover1313

BettaSplendid said:


> Very adorable bettas.
> 
> Anarchis is suppose t be easy to grow but I am having a hard time with it. LOL. Or maybe there is an adjustment period for it... Hope yours grows good for you! It is nice that it can be left floating.


That's what I've been told too. I'm hoping it will grow well. For awhile I had hornwort and it was doing fine until I had the algae arrive >.< then it went downhill and I had to get rid of it. I had quite a bit it though, I actually sold some to a store with how much I had. 

It is very nice that it can be left floating, and I'm definitely happy with it, as it cuts down on how intense the daylight bulbs can be. I like to think Molly and Dude like it too.


----------



## BettaSplendid

It should be fine then, under daylight bulbs. I think I moved mine around too much...it doesn't appreciate switching tanks. I just have to mess with it!  The ones I have actually kept in the same tank and not moved look nice and green. Hornwort was another disaster for me, the needles...! The needles kept falling off. I am amused that the plants that are "easy" are the ones I seem to have the most issues growing. :/ 

Your tanks look really nice and fun to explore.  Great betta homes.


----------



## BettaLover1313

BettaSplendid said:


> It should be fine then, under daylight bulbs. I think I moved mine around too much...it doesn't appreciate switching tanks. I just have to mess with it!  The ones I have actually kept in the same tank and not moved look nice and green. Hornwort was another disaster for me, the needles...! The needles kept falling off. I am amused that the plants that are "easy" are the ones I seem to have the most issues growing. :/
> 
> Your tanks look really nice and fun to explore.  Great betta homes.


I hope so. I missed seeing floating plants in my tanks. Yeah, I didn't like the needles either, especially when the plants started going downhill with the algae.

Thank you


----------



## BettaLover1313

So...the next day off turned out to be today XD. I was told Thursday nigh that I worked 4pm-11pm Friday & Saturday. When I went to work last night I learned that I did not work today as I was scheduled to work 3am-10am tomorrow. As a bit of a thank you, I volunteered to do register from 6pm-10pm tomorrow as well, as they needed that shift filled (whether they agree with me or not remains to be seen lol). 

Lucky is certainly happy, as I get to stay home now, apart from the couple hours I get to pet sit now (wouldn't have been able to as the owner said they're leaving at 2pm and it'd be redundant if I'd arrived right after she left). So I get to make a little extra money today (and get to watch Netflix XD). 

Betta wise, Molly is loving the plants while Dude is still trying to decide if they're edible. Mom is enjoying my fish more and more now that she's become "the other food giver". Molly in particular has shown great affection towards her. Mom asks me around their feeding times if I've fed them now, as Molly is a shameless beggar and tries to get extra food out of Mom. Plus, Mom likes that Molly dances for her, and that if you put your fingers near the tank, Molly acts like you're "petting her". It's really adorable to hear in person XD.

Making plans with my friends for next weekend (which I'll hopefully have off or at least Saturday off). I'm really stoked to go and visit with all of my college friends, I haven't seen many of them since my graduation party back in July. Not sure what we're doing (though one friend already suggested Catan lol). Kind of hoping to hit the cafe up there (GREAT COFFEE!) and maybe the frozen yogurt shop. What's even better is a friend offered to let me stay at their apartment if I can get a decent shift Friday (basically 3am-10am or 9am-4pm shift that day) so I can just head up after work.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Busy, busy, busy! That's my life right now lol.

Work wise, I do not have a day off till Saturday (I've been saying it so much I'm half afraid it won't happen <.<). I was going to have tomorrow off, but I told my boss that I'd gladly work as I had the day I wanted off (she was very kind to let me have it). I've been working all over the shift hours almost, all but the overnight shifts, though I expect that still might happen. Donut making has been on the agenda for the past three days, and the last two were on my own. First day went okay, today was better, though still a bit slow & some silly mistakes on my part. Tomorrow is an early pizza shift, then the next day a kitchen help at night, and Friday, after I finish my deli shift at 4pm I will be meeting a friend for dinner. 

Saturday...oh boy! I'm super excited! My college friends and I have already made some neat plans (as stated above, terrified that something will force a schedule change and I won't be able to go). I'm going to stop at a coffee shop I've missed (told friends they are more than welcome to join me if they want), lunch, hopefully, with our clay club adviser, then dinner and Catan at a friend's dorm room. 

Thursday will be the tank cleaning day, as that's the day with my latest shift aka more hours to work without being completely exhausted. I'll try to get some pics of everyone then. Can't really say when I'll upload them though. 

The following comical moment is brought to you by Lucky.

*alarm blaring at 1:46am*
Me: *reaches groggily for the alarm, having difficulties turning it off*
Lucky *beside me in the bed* Noooo! Go back to sleep, it's too early! This needs to stop.
Me: *gets up, though reluctantly* 
Lucky: Come back! I want the warmth! *lays there pathetically*
Me: You know I can't go back to sleep.
Lucky:  Fine. *crawls under my blankets/makes a nest and falls back asleep*


----------



## BettaLover1313

Been a few days since I last posted. I did have THE ENTIRE WEEKEND OFF so I happily went to my college and spent Saturday and some of Sunday morning with my friends. We got coffee, went out to lunch at an Asian restaurant, and then had fun playing video games, Settlers of Catan...and drinking, and playing ERS. My one friend was kind enough to not only feed myself and one other friend dinner and breakfast, but also to spend the night at his dorm (apartment style).

My tanks have been neglected again...I feel really bad. I keep trying to find a day that I can work and do them, yet I'm so exhausted after work that I basically go right to sleep. I'm hoping Wednesday after my donut shift that I will be able to do it. I'm also hoping that Friday I can hang out with AOW as it's been a couple weeks since we last hung out. 

Speaking of Friday, I'm hoping on Friday or Saturday after work to go pick up a small screen TV so I can finally play my PS3 again (I miss playing the games). And I'm hoping to trade in my old Skyrim and use my 20% off on used games to get a Skyrim Legendary Edition (I've been deprived of Skyrim and AC can you tell?)

Pets are doing pretty well. Lucky is going a bit stir crazy due to the colder weather keeping him in. Renji is doing well. Mom took him to the vet to get a shot for his cough that he gets around this time of year. Molly & Dude are doing well too. Molly is a joy to see when I get home as she is always happy to see me and does her little dance. Dude on the other hand, is just adorable to watch. He periodically will check his feeding ring for food, and it's just too cute to me. I'm glad that he's gotten the hang of it so quickly. Though when I fed him today he pretended that he didn't know where his food was at XD.

That's about all I have for this week. Hope everyone's week is going well and that everyone stays safe.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yay for weekend's off!! I'll get that soon now that Marching Band is (almost) over! I'll still have meetings on Sunday and the weekend is probably when I'll get most of my printmaking done....but at least it's still a "day off"! lol. Sounds like you really had a fantastic weekend!!

Uggh yes, I want to play my Dragon Age and Assassin's Creed more but all this art has made it impossible! If anyone tries to tell me that being an Art Major is easy, I'm going to shove my 125 pound limestone in their mouth >.> I hate when people tell me that. But yes, hopefully you can play some too as well! I've only played a little bit of Skyrim (brother let me play on his Xbox) but I listen to the soundtracks all the time haha.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yay for weekend's off!! I'll get that soon now that Marching Band is (almost) over! I'll still have meetings on Sunday and the weekend is probably when I'll get most of my printmaking done....but at least it's still a "day off"! lol. Sounds like you really had a fantastic weekend!!
> 
> Uggh yes, I want to play my Dragon Age and Assassin's Creed more but all this art has made it impossible! If anyone tries to tell me that being an Art Major is easy, I'm going to shove my 125 pound limestone in their mouth >.> I hate when people tell me that. But yes, hopefully you can play some too as well! I've only played a little bit of Skyrim (brother let me play on his Xbox) but I listen to the soundtracks all the time haha.


It was a fantastic weekend . 

Dragon Age is another game I'd love to own eventually. My friend got me into it by letting me play on her game system. Being an Art Major is not easy. All of the art majors I know were always hard at work. I think they took less breaks then me XD. The Skyrim soundtracks are quite nice. The game play is very fun, in my opinion. I like doing the side quests now more than the main story (completed it on a different friend's system). It's a good story, but there's just so much more in the game dealing with lore! (I love lore XD)


----------



## BettaLover1313

Wow. Just wow. Been a crazy couple weeks. 

I finally got together with a new friend I made recently, and we had a lot of fun. I was very surprised when they gave me a painting of Lucky that they had done as a demonstration (will have to post the picture some other time). She also gave me a little, porcelain, gray Native Dancer model. I'm hoping to give her sculptures of her two Field Spaniels, and a Stablemate I have that I think she'd like, as she likes models of jumpers.

I've been walking Lucky more as 1) I've had more energy & 2) I think I managed to find something to control his pulling-a prong collar. I definitely was wary of buying it at first, but once I was shown how to use it properly by a dog trainer, it has really helped. Walks have become enjoyable again. They really have. I'm struggling to control Lucky's pulling, and he's very happy to be getting more walks. Admittedly, the last couple days he didn't get a walk due to the rain we've had, but he was ecstatic to have one today, even if it was shorter than usual. 

Renji is doing well, though he's been quite mischievous with all the Christmas decorations my mom and I have put up. He's been quite active, recently, which is nice to see, as he's not exactly a young cat (not old either XD).

Molly and Dude's tanks were neglected, much to my displeasure. However, last week they did get a water change, and I intend to give them both another tomorrow (day off). Again, I'm finding that I seem to have more energy, so hopefully my body and mind have started to adjust to the work load I currently have. Both tanks got a good cleaning to get rid of some algae, and I snagged some pictures while I was at it. Recently, I've noticed that Dude has started to lounge more in his betta log, but he still seems quite active too. Keeping an eye on him though, just in case. Molly looks like she's changing colors, her black/blue seems to be receding into white once again. It's kind of weird to see. She's still dominantly blue/black currently, but the white has become more noticeable. Molly still loves sleeping in her dragon (I type as I try to spot her in the tank and just assume that she's in there).

Work wise, my schedule does seem to be settling down a bit, and is less hectic/all over the place. It was a bit scary that we had a gas leak this past Monday from our furnaces in the store. 

So story time...

It was first noticed that we had a gas leak by my manager and a co-worker (who has asthma-will be an important detail later) while we were in the kitchen. The assistant manger and I couldn't smell anything from where we were in the kitchen. However, when we moved around the kitchen, and store, we could smell it. 

We evacuated the building and the fire department came in. At first, we all thought we were crazy, as the firemen informed us that there was no gas connections in our kitchen at all (where the gas smell came from). An ambulance came and checked out my co-worker and the assistant manager (both were a bit dizzy/had headaches). The assistant manager (who smokes) had 0% Carbon Monoxide in her system, my co-worker had 1% (also an important detail to keep in mind for later). The firemen checked out the furnaces on the rough and low and behold, they were overwhelmed by the gas smell that came from one of the furnaces when they opened up the hatch on the rough.

Woohoo! Problem solved and we weren't crazy! They shout off the gas and we proceeded to air out the store/eat some lunch. I went back into the kitchen to add some things to sandwiches and was met with a wall of...something. Assuming it was gas, this was what prompted the airing out of the store.

About an hour later, we were back in the kitchen & the store was operational. We started throwing out any food that was possibly exposed to the gas, not wanting to risk the possibility of contamination. I went to help my co-worker in her area and was met by that wall again. Assuming I was just imagining things, I started to help her, though I started to grow nauseous. There was no smell of gas. I was prompted to call over my manager when my co-worker kept leaning against the counters for support as if she was dizzy. Sure enough she was. None of us smelled anything.

Worried for our safety, the manager called the fire department once again, and we evacuated building as a different co-worker who was in the kitchen (and not there for the first evacuation) along with the assistant manager had headaches. I was informed the next day that a different furnace was producing Carbon Monoxide and putting it into our store. Thankfully, the problem seems to be fixed now (knock on wood). 

Horse wise, the owner temporarily(?) has a new horse. I put a question mark there as he said he wanted to discuss the horse with me...? This has me quite confused. I've seen the horse and interacted with him a bit, and he seems quite gentle. Not sure if the owner has something in mind for him or not. Apparently the owner of the horse wanted to trade him for Banjo (owner I work for said he's not trading him). So it just makes me wonder what he's got in mind. Neither of us has ridden the new horse, though he apparently was ridden by younger children. 

So there's been some excitement in my life to break up my work routine. Hopefully I'll get those pictures up sometime soon so you can see how everyone's been doing.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sorry, wasn't able to read the whole thing--time constrains! But I'm super happy you made a new friend! Sounds like she's a real keeper!! :-D I think I need to make a new friend too lol. Will be back later to read the rest though ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Sorry, wasn't able to read the whole thing--time constrains! But I'm super happy you made a new friend! Sounds like she's a real keeper!! :-D I think I need to make a new friend too lol. Will be back later to read the rest though ^_^


Glad you got to read some of it ^^. I'm also glad to hear you made a new friend too!


----------



## BettaLover1313

No day off for me today. I got called in. I was told that the person who called off will cover my shift Friday-making that my new day off. I hope that's true, otherwise I will be working all week which is against company policy.

I did still get to talk with the owner. The new horse is named Freckles Stardust Jr. Yeah...the owner is called Jr. so that name is out for calling him. He doesn't respond to Freckles, Star, or Dust, so the owner (who I will just call Jr. since I said the name) calls him Son. He talked with his farrier, who is also a close friend of his/horse trader, and learned that the horse, who was supposedly in the farrier's care (or the care of his son...can't remember) might not have been, meaning he might not be as broke as Jr. was led to believe. When we get a dry, non-windy day, he plans to tack up Son and see if he blows up, or if he doesn't, how he rides. Son's right hind hock looks a bit swollen, but it's not hot, not soft, and he doesn't seem to favor it. Jr. isn't sure if he was kicked there, or if it might be an old injury. Whatever the case, if Son bucks, or is lame, he won't be staying. However, if he is as broke as Jr. was led to believe, I did tell him that I will help pay for him (as I was informed that he's intended for me to ride). So it's a wait and see game. 

We'll just move right now to pictures, including some from tonight when I got home from work & visiting Jr.

First, my handsome boy, Lucky.









And the portrait that my friend painted of him. I really love it!










Then on to Molly! You can see the white coming in on her sides. It used to be almost solid blue (there were still a few white scales, but not this many)









Wasn't feeling very photogenic though after her water change...









She was still personable though, so I kept trying.









And then she started shamelessly begging for another treat XD









Even burping to "make" her point that she was *starving* I mean, look at how starved she is. I'm such a terrible owner. :lol:









Then these next ones from her are from tonight.

Hi there.









How are you? You left really early.









Me? I'm pretty good, though I am hungry.









Can I get dinner?









Or we can just chill. I don't mind that either.









I then proceeded to go over to Dude. Molly didn't seem to mind, she just stayed near her feeding flap. She knew I was coming back, the smart girl that she is.


Now on to Dude's pictures from the water change.

He was NOT feeling pictures that day. Not a happy betta even though he was happy that he had fresh water put in. He just didn't want to admit it.









Dude went to the extent of hiding in his Anubias garden in the corner to make his point.









I wasn't ready to give up though. Plus he looks cute peeking out from there.









"No. Not coming out. I'm not happy with you."









"Unless you're giving me another treat? Then I might come out."









"Did you?" (No, Dude...I did not.)









No treat. No good pictures. That's how this goes, woman.










On to pictures of him from today.

He was happy to hear/see me today. My favorite picture of him from today. I still love his bright blue moustache, though I wish his purple lipstick would show up more.









Side shot









Then he thought I was feeding him. This is how he gets his dinner...he smacks the pellets with his tail and will catch them as they fall. That is IF he sees the pellets. I've found him bottom scavenging many a night :roll:









I'm waiting for my food. (pardon the smudgy glass)









Oh, you have that blue thing. Okay.









I can give you a few pictures.









How's this? (So sad this one didn't turn out better-Dude's too precious!)









Are you taking these pictures? I mean, we can just stare at each other for awhile. I really don't mind. It's fun watching you and your strange activities. 









Just no loud noises, okay?









They startle me.









I do like it when you call me handsome though, because I totally am.









So that's how those three are looking/doing (last post gave their updates lol). Sorry about no Renji photos. He hasn't been feeling very photogenic, and the times he has, I always miss XD


----------



## BettaLover1313

*I Received the Look...*

I hope everyone had a happy holidays :-D. My mom and I spoiled each other this year, after several years without any gifts due to lack of funds. It was a nice change of pace. New Year's was celebrated with a couple friends who came over for appetizers and pizza. 

The only one who can possibly complain about Christmas in the household would be Molly as I had to take her dragon away from her after watching her struggle to get out of the mouth (she's gotten quite fat ). She was temporarily given a ceramic cup as a hide and she, just now, received a pipe structure (Top Fin product-bit worried as I haven't had much luck with their products in the decorations department-tank & filter have done fine though). It will hopefully be similar enough to the dragon that she'll like it, as she was quite lost (and still has been) without it to sleep in. I think she liked the absolute darkness/a decent spot to hide. The helmet became her new hide, while she's been sleeping underneath a Java Fern. I'm hoping this does the trick in making her more comfortable with her tank again. 

Dude is doing well. Both he and Molly received a water change today. He's been merrily making bubble nests left and right, and he's eating from his feeding ring normally (not his weird tail thing that he had been doing). 

I have no idea where my last snail went...I'm not sure if it passed on (and somehow got buried under the gravel) or if it escaped. I know I haven't seen it for a couple days now, so I'm a bit worried as to where it's gone...

Renji is doing well. I managed to get him the right type of toys for Christmas (crinklely ones) and he's been enjoying them ever since. Lucky also had a good Christmas, receiving some delectable treats, and he's also gotten some new puzzle toys that can withstand his jaws :-D.

Speaking of Lucky, he had a puppy play date today with Daisy and my friend's new dog, Lilly. All of them had a good time and all of them were worn out for the day (Lucky is still sleeping). Lucky has also been enrolled in a higher level obedience class as my mom and I really want to do agility with him. First though, he needs to learn the basics and more so he'll be easier to handle. 

Now on to the reason for the title...I received "the look" from a Goldfish...now more than ever do I really want to have one or two (still leaning towards a 46 gallon tank that I really liked at Pet Smart-which also comes with a stand). I've never seen a goldfish so focused on me like that. It was a pretty reddish-orange Ryukin, and he and his tank mates seemed quite healthy and active. Hopefully when I'm ready for Goldfish I'll find ones like that little guy that gave me "the look", as I feel like I'd enjoy them more-not saying that I won't enjoy them as they are XD. 

Pictures will come at a later date (including some of the pups playing). Just a quick update to let you all know I'm still around ;-).


----------



## BettaLover1313

I'm finding myself tired of my job already...and I know it's because I didn't want to return to this type of job. Still looking for a different job, of course, but it's just trying on me, both mentally, and apparently physically too as my knees are giving me trouble. They keep "locking up" on me when I squat down to get something from under our prep tables, making it quite painful to stand. Mentally, I'm just still trying to reason how I spent four years and took out loans just to end up at the same job. Just makes me annoyed with the whole process I went through trying to improve my chances at getting a job I wanted...

Okay, enough with the soap box. *kicks it away*

Everyone is doing well. Bettas had a fasting day that started last night and ended this evening. Both of them were happy to see me (and food) when I got back from picking up some things in another town. Lucky is signed up for an intermediate training class, as I'm determined to get him into agility. I think he'd be really good at it, and I'm more than positive that he'd enjoy it as he already runs and jumps around like a maniac. Plus, it'd be a fun thing to do with him. Good bonding time :-D. Renji is doing well too. He's actually being quite demanding recently with his food. Not really sure what's going on there. It's really hard to ignore him when he's practically yowling at you that he wants to be fed (even if you just fed him). Strange guy. 

Now for a funny moment from Molly:

Molly:*looks around* Good no human. *goes into pipe decoration*
Me: *enters room* Molly?
Molly: *preoccupied exploring*
Me: Molly? *gets to tank and looks for usual blue & white flash) Molly?
Molly: Oh crap! *shoots out of pipe & eyes me irritably* You saw nothing!
Me: :-D You were in the pipe!
Molly: *swims into the helmet decoration and proceeds to glare at me* It's still not my dragon!

Yeah...she still misses it XD

Picture time!

First, Lucky's play date with Daisy (Golden Retriever) & Lilly (brindle hound mix)

Lucky & Lilly hit it off right away

















Surprisingly, Daisy took quite some time to play with both Lucky & Lilly. She was more interested in staying with the three humans (me & two friends) then getting in Lucky & Lilly's way.

























My favorite picture of the day 









You can see why Daisy might not have wanted to play with these two rough-housers.









And boy oh boy did these two love to run around & play chase

















On to my lovely lady...Molly!

Molly's tank as it is now. The pipe was the only thing I could find that _somewhat_ resembled the dragon. Sorry that it's so blurry >.<









Making her displeasure about her dragon known (still).









And then proceeding to shamelessly beg/demand more food.



















And last, but definitely not least...Dude! 

Love how his scales look in this shot









His one eye looks so white <.<

























But look at his lovely blue lips instead XD









Or just his cute little face in general ;-)


----------



## BettaLover1313

Sorry for not posting as much. My mood has been quite frustrated as of late, and I didn't/still don't want to spam this journal with all of that negativity like I'd started to do.

Long story short, trying to find another job, as I'm tired of all of the things that are currently going on. Plus, my energy level has greatly decreased due to how much I'm working again, meaning things are getting neglected that shouldn't be (my poor fish...:/). 

All things considered, my fish are doing well, water changes are just not as often as they should be. Dude has become a bottom scavenger, as he hasn't grasped the concept of the feeding ring. He just knows food is below it...not in it XD. Molly is doing well. Her tank needs a water change, which I'm going to try and do either tomorrow or the day after. (Might do Dude's first). 

Lucky's training is going well. He has his exam this Thursday, so fingers crossed that he passes! We're still working on his emergency down command, but otherwise I think he's got everything down. Well...jumping too. We need to work on that, as jumping on the trainer is an automatic fail. 

Maybe when things look brighter I'll post again, but for now, don't expect too many updates. Like I said, trying not to let this journal become a ranting one again.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I know my last post was...depressing? Disheartening? I don't even know. Anyway, let's make up for that with a summary of what's been going on, and I shall try to keep out any bitterness towards certain situations (key word is TRY). 

My Life:
Right now, I *just* managed to secure full-time for myself at my current job after asking for *months*. I was extremely frustrated after being told for the umpteenth time that it was "oh so hard to change my status" and then the next day, after someone quit (who was going to be full-time-was a new hire btw) and told "Oh yeah, that full-time you've been asking? Psh! No problem!" I actually threw a fit at work, and was apologized to the next day, though for something that I wasn't even upset about (I imagine it was caught on the outside camera that I basically threw a fit while talking briefly to a friend who stopped by my work place). They apologized for the shift that was implied that I'd be working. I didn't care about that. I cared about the fact that I had been told so many times that full time was so hard to give me and suddenly it wasn't a problem. Keep your stories straight/quit jerking me around! *puts away soap box*.

Still hoping to get a different job. The one I like isn't looking to bright at this point but not all hope is lost. I called the company today and was informed that they would give me a call Monday, so we'll see.

Finances are another frustration right now. We're getting by, but paychecks just aren't stretching far enough. My poor car is getting neglected, and it needs several things done. The only reason I keep putting it off is because my work is in walking distance. 

There are happy things going on right now too though. I joined a hobby forum (Breyer horses related) and have been participated in the events (Pay It Forward, Swaps, etc.) and have found some joy in bringing someone else joy. It's a nice feeling and has helped counter my otherwise foul mood. Right now, I'm actually working on some small horses for a swap . 

Furry-Pets:
Renji was extremely happy to have been bought a wheat grass plant to chew on. I recently transferred it to a new pot so it could grow as it was looking quite sad. It seems to be perking up, so hopefully it will be around for awhile. He's been doing well, though his nails need to be trimmed and his cough has returned :/.

Lucky passed his intermediate level of obedience . Even though I shouldn't be considering it, I want to sign him up for the B.A. level, as the only other class available to him is Therapy Dog training, which I think he's a bit too exuberant for. I've been feeling terrible that he's getting neglected a bit too with my mood being so foul and my energy levels being so low due to how much I'm working. (Whole other rant that I won't even touch.) I HAVE been doing better. I'm doing things with all of my animals, things are just very hard right now. 

Bettas:
Molly's tank is the worst right now. Her algae has come back, and I'm pretty sure her remaining snail passed...yet I have no idea where it's at... Anyway, I did just fill her tank with some water to keep the water level from getting too low. I intend to clean it tomorrow, hopefully. She's doing well, otherwise. She's a very happy, fat betta. XD

Dude is doing fairly well too his tank getting the same treatment was Molly's (though to be fair, his tank has been cleaned more). I have no idea if he's eating all he needs to or not as he has decided that it's easier to bottom scavenge rather than use the feeding ring *sigh*. He's doing well too though, as he's found that he likes using his one floating Anubias as a bed, and he has a bubblenest going too. I intend to clean his tank tomorrow as well. 

~~~

Still not much of an update, but hopefully a better one than my last post.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Brief update: Things might be looking up. Don't want to say too much in case it doesn't work out, but I'm allowing myself to get a little excited.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Took a few pictures of everyone (well...as many as they wanted to tolerate). Tanks are due to be cleaned this weekend, assuming I have both days I requested off (I do have Sat. off, not sure about Sunday yet). 

Anyway, here is a picture of my furry buddies sleeping peacefully on the same piece of furniture (please excuse how the couch looks...Lucky's doing when he was younger).









And then there's Dude, who said his bubblenest/comfy Anubias was better than his neglectful owner...









Last, but definitely not least is Molly, the most photogenic of the bunch today. 

Lost in thought









Silently judging-"My tank needed cleaning awhile ago! You're so mean!"









"But I forgive you"









As I said above, both tanks are getting cleaned this weekend, somehow, some way. I'm upset at myself for letting them go so long. Dude's in particular, as that algae or whatever is everywhere in his tank again. It'll be near 100% water changes for both of them. Molly's I'm going to thoroughly clean/try and find that snail. I'm very perplexed as to where it went...

Me? I'm better. Rough day at work today (evil donut robot didn't want to work *glares*). Otherwise, it's been a good day though. Just wish I was at a better job, but there's only so much I can do to change that.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well...the things looking up didn't happen. I was hoping to get a different job in my field, but it didn't work out. So, still stuck in the same place. On the up side, in my desperation to want to change how things currently are, while I was visiting with my college friends this past weekend I asked my ceramics professor if his offer to work in a corner of his studio was still open. He said yes. Over the summer, I will start producing more ceramic art for sale on an etsy page I just created (still working on it though/nothing is for sale yet anyway). That's a new positive in my eyes. I had to laugh at my professor's words though when I asked him. "To save my soul" was close to the exact wording, and right about now it feels accurate, as I'm working 7 hours/day 6 days a week. It's really exhausting right now. Plus, our asst. mgr. just quit, so that's not helping matters at all. 

Moving on to today's events: Lucky escaped from the yard, squeezing under our chain-link fence. He wanted to go say hello to the dogs next-door :roll: (owners of said dogs were terrified though :roll. Took a bit to catch him, luckily he didn't get far. It was his playfulness that made him difficult to catch. Tomorrow, after I go to the bank, I intend to go get quite a few DEEP fence stakes so that Lucky can roam the yard again. Until then, he's stuck on the leash, as I do not want to run all over the place trying to catch him. 

I finally cleaned Dude's tank (Wednesday will be Molly's due to unexpected change of plans with Lucky's escape). It looks better, but I'm irritated that I missed quite a bit of algae on one side of his tank. That and my Anubias that I was going to let float decided that they finally wanted to stay near the bottom of the tank -.-' Dude is very happy though, and I'm happier too. 

Trying to get out of this rut I've been in slowly. Shocked myself out of it a bit when I had the thought of not wanting any other fish after Dude and Molly. Not like me at all. I'm slowly working towards being more active, having a better diet (not just junk-food/work food aka junk food), and just other things to try and improve my mood/my life. I refuse to stay down in the dumps.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Getting Back On Track*

I'm out of whatever funk I was in before. Started to eat healthier (less work junk food), cut out soda except for one or two days a week, exercising more/strengthening my leg back up, and all around, just working to feel better. So far, it's been working.

Tomorrow is water change day for both tanks. Molly's is long overdue (>.<), but Dude's is on schedule-roughly. His is once a week, and Molly's will be biweekly. 

I know I'm feeling better, as I've started to plot for a new addition later in the year. 

Today I went out with my friend, visiting antique stores and getting lunch. On the way home, we happened to see that a pet store we'd visited a couple times was going out of business. Typical to our nature, we went in to see what deals there were. The sign on the door said "make an offer on tank(s)". Instantly intrigued, I perused the tank. One tank and stand I liked was sadly, on hold. The owner, seeing I was interested in a tank and stand, showed me the ones that were still available. Originally, I wanted a 30gal and stand. I liked the looks of a black stand with a 20gal tank. I asked the owner what they wanted, and they said to make an offer. After some deliberation, I offered $50. She said yes. 

It wasn't until I got home that I realized that she'd thrown in the hood and filter for the tank too (plus a background that was on the tank, which I'm still debating if I'm going to keep or not). The tank and filter both need cleaning, and the stand may need fixing up, as it looks like a home-made one. 

I'm really stoked to have this as a project, even though my mom wasn't too happy to see the tank and stand at first. I reassured her that I will help pay electric bills, which she was content with. Eventually, I'd like to have the tank (assuming it holds water) as a planted one, and to eventually have a goldfish in it. I know I said I wouldn't want a tank that size to just have one fish, but the kid in me really wants to try my hand at taking care of a different fish. I still love bettas, and of course Dude and Molly, but it's been a childhood dream that I want to achieve. So here's hoping that all goes well with this tank!

Picture of said tank and stand-will get a picture of the filter (before and after cleaning shots) later.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Another Update & Some Goldfish Questions*

First, I'll start off with the questions I have regarding Goldfish care as I start (slowly) getting this 20 gallon tank ready for occupants.

1. Is a heater recommended?
I know that they are a colder water type fish, but is a heater still recommended for them?

2. Is it recommended for one goldfish in a 20 gal. or two?
Goldfish are social, I understand that, so I'm wondering if maybe I may need to rethink what I want to tank to hold. Would it be okay to put a pair of goldfish in or should I consider making the 20 gallon a community tank instead? Does anyone who has had single goldfish vs. pair or more see a difference in behavior? (well that was way more than one question here :lol

3. Could a snail be in the tank with a goldfish (thinking of current, ongoing algae problems)?

4. The stand I purchased has an intentional hole in the middle...is this okay? I can use some of the shelving wood I have to make it more secure if it's not, but I'm honestly not sure if it'd be okay as is. Just want opinions on that I guess.

5. Any recommendations on medicine I should have on hand? 
I want to be fully prepared this time around, unlike when I started with bettas 

6. Does anyone know what type of filter this is? Is it strong enough to handle a goldfish or two?









~~~

Update time! 

Tank cleaning went well today. I'd say out of the two, Dude is happiest, as I managed to get a couple of his Anubias floating so that he can hide in them. Molly was not as thrilled, having to go into her cup so her tank could get a thorough cleaning & near 100% water change, as it was quite filthy, I'm ashamed to admit . I can't believe I let her tank get so bad! I will actually be sticking to both tanks being cleaned weekly, as I couldn't believe the state of hers! I refuse to let them get this bad again. She's a bit happier now, though she's not exactly thrilled that I moved things around in her tank again. I took out two decorations, and tried to have some of her Anubias floating as well. Why is it that plants float when you don't want them too, yet sink when you want them too? Contrary things!

Lucky has been enjoying the change in my routine, as it revolves around him basically :lol:. He's getting more walks (as the weather is nicer too) along with more playtime (tug-of-war). He's upset with me today as I wasn't able to squeeze in a walk today with double-tank cleaning (have to go to bed soon due to working early tomorrow morning). 

Renji is also doing well, the plant we bought him to chew on (instead of mine) has perked him up considerably. He's under the impression that my 20 gallon is for him, and I find him on top of it frequently. I keep shooing him off, as I don't want him to make a habit of it, especially since the lid does not cover the top completely.

As for me, like I said, I'm doing better both mentally and physically. I roughly know what caused me to go into such a funk (unwilling to call in depression, as I don't feel like that's an accurate use of the word) but I'm out of it now, and intend to stay out of it/stay more positive. I can't keep letting life drag me down and I need to enjoy it more. I will TRY to update once a week, probably on one of the days I do a tank cleaning, or if I make any progress on cleaning/prepping the 20 gallon, or if I just randomly feel like posting lol. 

Hope everyone is well! Enjoy some pictures :-D

My Lucky boy!









Renji-kins









My plants (top is Raku's pot, bottom is Dragoon's)









More plants (top are two random ones that I liked & bottom is Merlin's)









Can you spot my Dude?









As you can see, he's quite happy with the new, slightly different arrangement









"Dude Approved!"









Molly's new tank arrangement (pardon the clutter in front)









Still a bit stressed from being in the cup :-?









Hoping she doesn't have fin rot after seeing the state of her tail. With how long I let her tank go though, it wouldn't surprise me :-(. Going to keep a close eye on it though.


----------



## lilnaugrim

BettaLover1313 said:


> First, I'll start off with the questions I have regarding Goldfish care as I start (slowly) getting this 20 gallon tank ready for occupants.
> 
> 1. Is a heater recommended?
> I know that they are a colder water type fish, but is a heater still recommended for them?


If you're doing fancies, yes. A temp of 72-76 is generally recommended to keep their metabolism's higher as they have a harder time digesting generally. If you're doing regular comets/commons then you're good to go without.



BettaLover1313 said:


> 2. Is it recommended for one goldfish in a 20 gal. or two?
> Goldfish are social, I understand that, so I'm wondering if maybe I may need to rethink what I want to tank to hold. Would it be okay to put a pair of goldfish in or should I consider making the 20 gallon a community tank instead? Does anyone who has had single goldfish vs. pair or more see a difference in behavior? (well that was way more than one question here :lol


Ideally you want at least two but you'd want 30 gallons. 20 gallons for one goldfish and add 10 gallons for every one after that. If you buy babies and upgrade later, that would be okay. They still require a lot of water changes though.

But it's like shoaling fish; in general; the more you have, the better they are and the less you see aggressive behaviors. Goldfish can indeed be aggressive if they aren't fed 3-5 times a day with small meals.



BettaLover1313 said:


> 3. Could a snail be in the tank with a goldfish (thinking of current, ongoing algae problems)?


Oh no worries, your goldfish would demolish any and all algae lol. But yes, you could keep a Nerite or a Mystery but you'd have to take care in feed them. Goldfish are extremely ravenous!



BettaLover1313 said:


> 4. The stand I purchased has an intentional hole in the middle...is this okay? I can use some of the shelving wood I have to make it more secure if it's not, but I'm honestly not sure if it'd be okay as is. Just want opinions on that I guess.


What do you mean? Like just rods for the rim to sit on? If so, that's perfectly fine, that's what I use for my 20 long and 29 and didn't have issues. You can put wood under it if it makes you feel better though, you'll just have to make sure it's balanced well and secure.



BettaLover1313 said:


> 5. Any recommendations on medicine I should have on hand?
> I want to be fully prepared this time around, unlike when I started with bettas


Epsom Salt. You should actually use 1 tsp of ES per 20 gallons of water to help make the water heavier for goldfish; they need this to breathe easier.

KanaPlex is always handy, any medication soaked food is handy. We buy brine shrimp soaked in KanaPlex as a frozen food at one of our stores so I'm sure you could find something similar.

We've also used Maracyn II for Septicemia.

Mythylene Blue is always our first line of defense along with ParaGuard for dips when we first get fish and finally, Malachite Green for Ich (Victoria Green is the same thing).



BettaLover1313 said:


> 6. Does anyone know what type of filter this is? Is it strong enough to handle a goldfish or two?


No idea, how big is it? You definitely want to overfilter. I would recommend getting one or even two filters, AquaClear 50's work great or Aqueon SuperClean 50. And of course, aeration is very important!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> If you're doing fancies, yes. A temp of 72-76 is generally recommended to keep their metabolism's higher as they have a harder time digesting generally. If you're doing regular comets/commons then you're good to go without.
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally you want at least two but you'd want 30 gallons. 20 gallons for one goldfish and add 10 gallons for every one after that. If you buy babies and upgrade later, that would be okay. They still require a lot of water changes though.
> 
> But it's like shoaling fish; in general; the more you have, the better they are and the less you see aggressive behaviors. Goldfish can indeed be aggressive if they aren't fed 3-5 times a day with small meals.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no worries, your goldfish would demolish any and all algae lol. But yes, you could keep a Nerite or a Mystery but you'd have to take care in feed them. Goldfish are extremely ravenous!
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? Like just rods for the rim to sit on? If so, that's perfectly fine, that's what I use for my 20 long and 29 and didn't have issues. You can put wood under it if it makes you feel better though, you'll just have to make sure it's balanced well and secure.
> 
> 
> 
> Epsom Salt. You should actually use 1 tsp of ES per 20 gallons of water to help make the water heavier for goldfish; they need this to breathe easier.
> 
> KanaPlex is always handy, any medication soaked food is handy. We buy brine shrimp soaked in KanaPlex as a frozen food at one of our stores so I'm sure you could find something similar.
> 
> We've also used Maracyn II for Septicemia.
> 
> Mythylene Blue is always our first line of defense along with ParaGuard for dips when we first get fish and finally, Malachite Green for Ich (Victoria Green is the same thing).
> 
> 
> 
> No idea, how big is it? You definitely want to overfilter. I would recommend getting one or even two filters, AquaClear 50's work great or Aqueon SuperClean 50. And of course, aeration is very important!


Thank you for all the information . Do you think it might be better if I considered stocking it as a community tank instead of keeping just one goldfish? 

As for the filter, it's about 6 inches in width. I do remember the overfiltration rule with goldfish due to how much waste they produce. I'll have to get a picture of the stand without the tank on it, as it's a little difficult to explain.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*And a Couple More Questions Plus Snails!*

Okay, I went to Petsmart today and found out that I either have an Aqua Clear Fluval 30 filter or an Aqua Clear Fluval or...one that I can't find on the Petsmart site >.< 

Anyway, I picked up some extra buckets, one to soak said filter in vinegar solution/run it while in the vinegar solution to see how well it works/clean it thoroughly & two to have one for putting in fresh water in Molly's tank, and eventually into the 20 gallon as well. 

I also picked up some Flourish for my tanks, as my last bottle was already open when I purchased it (lost the receipt to take it back & get a refund). New bottle is fine. I also purchased two Black Racer Nerites (I did finally find the last of my Olive Nerites amongst my mess of Anubias plants). 

So here are J (will be in Dude's tank)









And K (Molly's tank)









Yes, I couldn't help it. Instead of Men in Black, they are the Snails in Black :lol:

These I picked up at Petsmart, while taking Lucky with me too so he could have a bit of fun (and he needed some training treats). He also got to meet an adorable little Australian Shepherd puppy. They were so cute! The pup put his paws on Lucky's muzzle and Lucky just wagged his tail like the adorable goof he is.

Still very torn on what to stock the 20 gallon with. I'd really like to have a goldfish, but I want to make sure I'm giving it everything it needs. Not going to lie, I've considered getting two and upping the amount of water changes per week to like 3 25% a week. Is that something I could do? Otherwise, I'm really not sure what to stock it with. Not sure I'm ready to attempt a sorority, and I really don't know what else I could stock it with. Not sure I want to do Gouramis, as I'm not sure I really like the looks of them. Could do Tetras, but I'd like a different fish in there too (not a betta, maybe another time). :-? Anyone have any cool suggestions if my goldfish idea doesn't work?

Oh, speaking of the tank. I did get a picture of the stand (sort of). I moved the tank over slightly so I could try and show what I meant in my last post.








Is this intentional gap okay? It goes all the way to the other side (stand is roughly 25-26 inches long with about a two inch rim around this gap).


----------



## BettaLover1313

I've been noticing uneaten food in Dude's tank (which I've taken out) and today I tried to help Dude out by putting the food in front of him instead of him trying to find the feeding ring...he outright refused to eat, turning away from it. I'm worried about him. I know some of the issue is his failing sight in his good eye, but I don't understand why he'd just refuse food. I figured he'd be starving with all that I've cleaned up...I'll be continuing to monitor his condition. 

Today I'll also be working on cleaning the 20 gallon and the filter/seeing if the filter even works. I've settled on getting one goldfish, as I don't want to keep making the mistakes I keep seemingly making with bettas...Just really bummed out over Dude's present state and knowing that it's 99% likely that it's my fault due to lack of water changes on my part.

Trying not to be a complete downer here, Lucky and I had a nice walk today. He still pulled, but he has been getting better to responding to verbal commands & the tug of the leash on his harness. Going to see if he might want to play tug-of-war later with his rope toy. I'm also debating a second trip to PetSmart, but that will depend on how my finances look after I calculate them tonight. May post pictures later of the tank and filter if I can get them cleaned enough to my liking.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Well...the filter ended up being a bust. It worked for a few seconds (sounding terrible) and then it just upped and quit. Tried to get it working again, double checked that I had it put together properly, and nothing. 

Checked on Dude after everything, and he's not looking too good. I almost thought he was dead, his gills were barely moving. He didn't respond to me either, which is really odd. Usually if he hears me, he'll come forward with his little wiggle. I'm not sure he's going to last the day...I'll honestly be surprised if he makes it to tomorrow...No visible signs of anything wrong with him besides his lack of activity. Color is fine, gills look fine, fins are fine. Belly isn't bloated. I just don't know :-(.

One upside is that the tank cleaned up nicely. The majority of the stains and such came off, and the ones that didn't aren't really visible, so I'm content with it. Now it's just a matter of getting everything I need including a filter or two. Any recommendations?

I'll be checking on Dude periodically throughout the rest of the day before I go to bed. I'm hoping it's not as bad as it seems.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Not Giving Up*

Looked up Dude's symptoms in the Disease Thread. When it mentioned darting, it clicked. He might have external parasites. I do remember seeing him dart once or twice, but due to not being home very often/extremely tired, I disregarded it like an idjit. I've upped the temp of his tank to the recommended 85 degrees (going the conservative method, and have slowly started to add aquarium salt. I've also turned off his overhead light. He'll be getting a water change tomorrow.

Another bright side, he did move when I lifted up his lid to add some of the water with aq salt. Maybe he was just sleeping when I saw him earlier. Whatever the case, we're going to try this and hope it helps. I probably will also go to PetSmart to pick up a frozen food for him and Molly to try and tempt Dude to eat.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Good news-Dude seems to be on the mend! His activity has increased, and he's become responsive to noises outside the tank (ex. my voice). He's still not eating, which is a bit worrying, but at least he's not looking as lifeless as he did when I last posted. 

Also, bought some items for the 20 gal & it's future occupant. I got goldfish food (flakes and sinking pellets) and some frozen brine shrimp (Question: Can bettas have brine shrimp too? I can't remember for the life of me right now & these 3a-10a shifts aren't helping that matter but that's another matter all together). I also picked up a new filter. I will post a picture of it later, as I can't remember the power of it right now. It is a Topfin filter, they've been pretty good for me so far, so I figured I'd stick with them, plus I couldn't find a Fluval that had been recommended on a goldfish care site. 

So the remaining items I need are as follows (just to help me remember):

~Anubias plants
~Heater
~The recommended medications to have on hand
~Thermometer
~Decorations
~Gravel (torn on this one, very tempted to have a bare bottom tank)
~Second filter if needed (again, not sure if the one I bought will be strong enough or not)

I'm figuring each pay check I will go out and get some items on the list, and depending on how much I can get at those times will determine when I can get the tank's intended occupant.

Going back to bettas, Molly is doing well. She's as ravenous and social as ever . I adore my little marble girl. I'm still kicking myself for letting things get so bad with both her tank and Dude's. I can't believe I did that! Lesson learned though-no matter how tired I am I will NEVER let their tanks get to such a state again. 

Renji is doing well too, he and I had a good cuddle session earlier today. I held him in a hug after yet another rough day at work (can't wait till Friday-my one day off) and he just seemed to know that I needed a good hug. Boy was he purring away!

Lucky is also doing well. He's enjoying the daily walks as well as the trips we've been taking in the car (including to PetSmart). 

The plan for today is to change out the water in Dude's tank again, and to see if the 20 gallon actually holds water. Fingers crossed that it does, otherwise I may be more than a bit upset <.<


----------



## BettaLover1313

Forgot to add a strip outlet to the list and possibly an extension cord >.< Oh! And a light clamp (sorry if I don't make sense. Been up since 2:30 this morning)

Still couldn't convince Dude to eat, but it is nice to see him more like himself. He was even trying to build a bubble nest  but then I ruined the moment by changing the water in his tank lol.

Molly was a bit spoiled as I accidentally gave her an extra pellet when I fed her dinner. She seemed quite happy by the extra. 

Tank filling process has been going well so far. I just added the last bucket full after marking each 3 gallon spot or so to see if the water level fell at all. Fingers crossed that it really is as good as it seems!

Picture of my madness lol. You can see Dude's tank in the background too surrounded by my model horses.









And the promised pictures of the goldfish food and filter. Is it strong enough?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Return the flakes. Goldfish end up sucking in too much air when they eat floating foods and that can also cause digestive issues. Pellets are fine, try to make them sink. Veggies should be their main food so strips of cucumber, zucchini, apple, yellow squash, etc. should be used the most and then pellets once a day (leave the veggies in to be grazed on; likely it will be eaten very quickly once he or she learns what it is) or so. Feed small amounts of pellets at a time, like 2-5 pellets, you can split that up if you like. 

I'm not a fan of TopFin because they're cheaply made but that will work fine for you with one goldie. If you get a baby then it might be a bit strong at first so you can baffle it slightly. But everything I've read and know says you need at least 10x the GPH rate for goldfish. That filter says 210 GPH so it's slightly over what you need for one goldfish in a 20 gallon tank. Canister filters are the best for Goldfish but alas, we're not all made of money, are we? lol So to conclude, yes, that filter will be okay for one goldfish.

Also, I really do recommend finding a reliable local store instead of PetCo/PetSmart or any box chain stores. I also recommend not getting baby baby goldies, they're prone to so many diseases and it's super easy to stunt their growth. If you find a healthy medium sized one (like 3-4 inch) that would be the best thing to get! Don't worry, they still have PLENTY of life left in them but it's generally going to be easier on you than doing daily water changes >.<

I might have missed it, are you going to seed this tank or do fish-in cycle?


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Return the flakes. Goldfish end up sucking in too much air when they eat floating foods and that can also cause digestive issues. Pellets are fine, try to make them sink. Veggies should be their main food so strips of cucumber, zucchini, apple, yellow squash, etc. should be used the most and then pellets once a day (leave the veggies in to be grazed on; likely it will be eaten very quickly once he or she learns what it is) or so. Feed small amounts of pellets at a time, like 2-5 pellets, you can split that up if you like.
> 
> I'm not a fan of TopFin because they're cheaply made but that will work fine for you with one goldie. If you get a baby then it might be a bit strong at first so you can baffle it slightly. But everything I've read and know says you need at least 10x the GPH rate for goldfish. That filter says 210 GPH so it's slightly over what you need for one goldfish in a 20 gallon tank. Canister filters are the best for Goldfish but alas, we're not all made of money, are we? lol So to conclude, yes, that filter will be okay for one goldfish.
> 
> Also, I really do recommend finding a reliable local store instead of PetCo/PetSmart or any box chain stores. I also recommend not getting baby baby goldies, they're prone to so many diseases and it's super easy to stunt their growth. If you find a healthy medium sized one (like 3-4 inch) that would be the best thing to get! Don't worry, they still have PLENTY of life left in them but it's generally going to be easier on you than doing daily water changes >.<
> 
> I might have missed it, are you going to seed this tank or do fish-in cycle?


I was going to go with a local pet store, not the PetSmart . I wish I was made of money, then I could get the larger tank I'd originally wanted lol. Topfin's been good for me in the filter department (other areas not so much). Good to know that the filter is okay for a single goldfish .

I shall return the goldfish flakes (need to find that receipt <.<) the pellets are supposedly sinking, I'll have to try them out to make sure they actually do. I'll need to write down those veggies tomorrow after work so I can make sure I have a variety to feed/find out what the goldfish likes best.

Yes, daily water changes would kick my butt with my crazy work schedule, I'm hoping that Dude fully recovers so that we can go back to once a week!

I'm not 100% certain yet on what I'm going to do. I'd almost like to try seeding the tank though. I've been tossing the two methods around in my head.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Okay! Yeah, the thing I was going to say was that, even if you seed the tank from your Betta's, there won't be enough bacteria to hold a goldfish since they produce much more waste than a Betta. That said, the best thing to do is to definitely seed the tank and use a bacteria product like Tetra SafeStart to add in extra bacteria to help offset the goldfish  That will be easiest on you and should be fully cycled within a week or two if you go that route!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Okay! Yeah, the thing I was going to say was that, even if you seed the tank from your Betta's, there won't be enough bacteria to hold a goldfish since they produce much more waste than a Betta. That said, the best thing to do is to definitely seed the tank and use a bacteria product like Tetra SafeStart to add in extra bacteria to help offset the goldfish  That will be easiest on you and should be fully cycled within a week or two if you go that route!


Does Seachem Stability do the same thing? All of this is foreign/new to me, but I'm really enjoying it all! 

~~~

Did some more tank shopping today. Found out that my local store gets stock in on Monday, so that will be the day I go to pick up my new Goldfish not next Monday, but maybe the following if the tank is on track to be ready. 

While there, I looked at what they currently had-couple Black Moors, Commons, Fantails and a variety of Orientals-saw some Ranchu, Telescopes (not a fan of them-my friend always laughs at my reaction to their eyes), and a couple others that I couldn't get a good look at since they were all quite active. I'd say they were two to three inches long, so roughly the size that lil suggested, or close to it. 

Anyway, while there, I also picked up a heater, a thermometer and Seachem Stability. I was a bit bummed out since they didn't have any of the medicines I was looking for. Usually they carry the ones that were recommended. Starting to wish I'd picked up some at the other store that went out of business. I think I recall seeing some there :/. Not sure where else I can try apart from going to the larger town in the area and seeing if Petco maybe carries them.

I did stop at Wal-Mart to pick up a strip outlet and a clamp with a lamp along with some gravel for the tank. Picked up the gravel to hide the blue that is on the black base of the tank. I really didn't like how it looked with this black base and just splashes of light blue, the gravel has helped to hide it, and I've painted over/in the process of painting over the other unsightly parts of the base and stand.

Here is how the tank is looking right now









Dude definitely has external parasites, caught him darting today while I was lounging on my bed with Lucky. I'm hoping he'll be better by the end of this. He's still not eating either. If he doesn't eat breakfast tomorrow , I'm going to try and see if brine shrimp will tempt him to eat. He's still active at least.

Molly is doing well still. She got spoiled again as I dropped an extra pellet in again >.< they keep getting stuck on my finger without me realizing it. I'll be cleaning her tank along with Dude's tomorrow.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Oh! I forgot to mention, at the pet store, there were three gorgeous, deep, DEEP red male CTs! If I had the room, one would have come home with me, they were just stunning! I wish I'd taken a picture, but I was distracted by the task at hand (seeing stock & getting items).


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes, but Stability does it in a slightly different way. I find it adds more ammonia along with the bacteria which is fine for small fish but I don't like to use it for larger fish. Better to get something like the Tetra SafeStart or Dr. Tim's One and Only which is available online only.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yes, but Stability does it in a slightly different way. I find it adds more ammonia along with the bacteria which is fine for small fish but I don't like to use it for larger fish. Better to get something like the Tetra SafeStart or Dr. Tim's One and Only which is available online only.


Okay, good to know . I'll try to head to PetSmart on Sunday then, as I'm pretty sure they had Tetra Safestart. Thanks for all your help, lil


----------



## BettaLover1313

I've got good news-Dude is going much better & he's eating again. The brine shrimp seems to be easier for him to find (I imagine it's because it smells quite a bit). He's actively searching for his food again (still hasn't quite grasped the feeding ring. He's sort of got it, but not completely). Will probably add a pellet tonight to see if he will eat that/be able to find it. I'm just so relieved that he's doing better and eating once again.

Molly is still doing well. She's also enjoying the occasional treat of brine shrimp as well as a meal. The new snails are doing well too, though Dude's is a bit more active, while Molly's takes its time. Can't say I blame it though. 

New tank is doing well. I'm hoping to possibly go and get a Goldfish Monday from my local pet store. I still need to get some Anubias though, to add as a floating plant. I added some fake ones on the bottom, though some may come out. I still need a hide for the Goldfish too, though I'm not sure what to use. I know they can grow to be quite big, so I'm trying to find a hide that will allow for this growth. So far, I'm not having much luck. 

I think I'm finally adjusting to my latest hours (switched from 3a-10a to 12a-7a). My sleep schedule was obliterated and it's taken me most of the week to adjust. I do like the new hours though, as it makes my shift easier, even with the additional duties I have to do. 

Lucky and Renji are doing well too, though Lucky has a love-hate relationship with the hours. He likes that he's not left alone as much, yet he wishes I was a bit more active (working on it). 

Going to enjoy my day off tomorrow, and hopefully when I go into work Saturday the next week or two's schedule will be up. 

I will eventually post pictures at some point XD


----------



## BettaLover1313

Today was tank cleaning day, though I didn't get to Molly's >.< Her's will be tomorrow. Speaking of tomorrow, I will hopefully have a new addition tomorrow, assuming I find the right goldfish at the store . The tank is ready, I added in some decorations and took out some others. I was only able to get two Anubias, so that will just have to be a work in progress.

20 gallon before changes to decorations:









With new decorations/some taken out:









Added the dragon decoration with air stone just because I wanted to be sure the water would have plenty of aeration. Also wanted a spot for the goldfish to hide should it want to. Not exactly thrilled with the fake plants locations, but they hide the airline tubing, and give a bit of shade on the bottom of the tank, so they're serving their purpose.

We'll backtrack a bit for a moment, here are the two cutie I saw at Petsmart two weeks ago. 

White EE-so cute!








Alas, he wasn't there when I went this week.

This boy was still there though.









And fast-forwarding back to today, Lucky was trying to help with water changes again lol








(Pardon the clutter-room is a work in progress >.<)

Got some pictures of Dude after his water change while he was working at getting his meal-frozen brine shrimp.

































There will be more pictures sometime this week-I'd say tomorrow, but we all know how that usually goes :lol:.

I'm thinking of creating a new journal, as this one's title will no longer fit with the addition of a goldfish. If I do, I will link to it here in this journal, and I'll probably link back to this one in the new one, just so things make sense/if there is anybody who's curious about the old journal XD.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*Attempts to Photograph New Boy/Girl*

I did it! I have a goldfish! :-D

I was a bit bummed at first, as I learned I misunderstood the lady last time at the store. They place their order Monday, receive it Wednesday. Not a big deal though, as I was soon drawn to a Fantail, who is roughly 3 inches, or just under. Calico in color, he eyed me up for a bit, and then swam away, then returned, and repeated the process. He (I'm assuming it's a him XD) always made eye contact. I was sold on him when I saw that he had two different colored eyes (one orange, one white). I was blown away by the lady's kindness as instead of charging me the usual $7.99 for one his size, she charged me $2.99, the price of a much smaller one! I think she was just happy to hear that I wasn't just throwing him in a bowl. She'd mentioned their Shubukin, and I told her my tank was not large enough for one. Pretty sure that helped .

He/She is very feisty, and had a small meal already, as they were scavenging the bottom of the tank for food (and looking at the surface too). I'll be feeding again when I feed Molly & Dude. 

Unfortunately, Molly's tank did not get done today, as I took longer in the other town then I originally intended. Plus there was drama at work that I needed to deal with (long story short-I have an extra day off even though I didn't want it). So her tank will be done tomorrow, as I will have plenty of time to do so.

I will admit, my new goldie ended up getting dumped into the tank, as they seemed to be having trouble breathing in the bag (gills were moving quite fast), so I let the bag sit for a minute in the tank water, double checked that the temps were as close as I could get, and then let them out. The goldie already seems to be content. We'll just have to get the feeding schedule figured out.

Here are pictures of him/her. Any thoughts on gender? I apologize for the angles, as he/she is quite fast!









Hard to resist that face!


























































Any ideas on gender are appreciated, as well as name suggestions! I've got a couple bopping around my brain, but I'd like to know the gender first lol.


----------



## BettaLover1313

*More Pictures*

Goldie was content after getting a cube of brine shrimp :lol:


----------



## BettaSplendid

Glad your goldie is adjusting well!

I am loving your Breyer horse collection and magazines. I collect them too. Haven't bought any in years now though.


----------



## BettaLover1313

BettaSplendid said:


> Glad your goldie is adjusting well!
> 
> I am loving your Breyer horse collection and magazines. I collect them too. Haven't bought any in years now though.


Thank you ^^

I only just started collecting again after a brief hiatus from the hobby while I was at college. Only the occasional stablemate would join the collection.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Love the goldie! Be careful with decorations; my best friend's goldfish liked to scrape themselves on driftwood so stick to very smooth items, is my suggestion!

You won't be able to tell sex until it's older and you do some coldwater changes to stimulate breeding mode. The males have tubercles on their cheeks on the gill plate, little pimples essentially. Females have larger vents just before the anal fin as well (ovipositer) but again, you won't see this until they're in breeding mode! Usually easiest with two fishes so you can see how they react to one another (males often chase females for spawning and can bully them). Not sure if it will work with just one but we'll see as it get's older! ^_^

EDIT: Oh, and forgot to say. I often don't acclimate my fish and just dump them straight in. I've had nearly 99.9% success with this. It's only microfish that tend to be a little more sensitive. But fish, especially fish like corydoras who emit a stress hormone when bagged, need to get out immediately and they will adjust fairly quickly to your water parameters even if it is a big difference. I wouldn't necessarily recommend this to a beginner, but in my experience, I've never had an issue with it at all and even recently did it for some shrimps! All three shrimps survived just fine ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Love the goldie! Be careful with decorations; my best friend's goldfish liked to scrape themselves on driftwood so stick to very smooth items, is my suggestion!
> 
> You won't be able to tell sex until it's older and you do some coldwater changes to stimulate breeding mode. The males have tubercles on their cheeks on the gill plate, little pimples essentially. Females have larger vents just before the anal fin as well (ovipositer) but again, you won't see this until they're in breeding mode! Usually easiest with two fishes so you can see how they react to one another (males often chase females for spawning and can bully them). Not sure if it will work with just one but we'll see as it get's older! ^_^
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and forgot to say. I often don't acclimate my fish and just dump them straight in. I've had nearly 99.9% success with this. It's only microfish that tend to be a little more sensitive. But fish, especially fish like corydoras who emit a stress hormone when bagged, need to get out immediately and they will adjust fairly quickly to your water parameters even if it is a big difference. I wouldn't necessarily recommend this to a beginner, but in my experience, I've never had an issue with it at all and even recently did it for some shrimps! All three shrimps survived just fine ^_^


I was wondering about the decorations, thank you for the warning! So far, the goldie seems to be okay. It likes hiding behind, and occasionally in, the cave hide. 

That's really good to know about fish. I usually like to at least let the temperature match, but like I said, the way my goldfish was breathing in the bag, I just wanted to let them get to the air they needed.

Now I just need a gender neutral name besides just calling my non-gold fish, "Goldie" lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

yeah, the biggest thing is to open the bag to get the oxygen exchange; that helps with the water changing temperature as well to match the new water. Many don't realize that and don't open the bag. You could also put an bubble stone into the bag while acclimating but as I mentioned, we just throw them in and they've always been just fine! I haven't lost a cory yet when I threw them in but I did while acclimating! So there is that! Again, not everyone will agree with this method but it works for me and many others too so I'm not going to discount it haha.

^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> yeah, the biggest thing is to open the bag to get the oxygen exchange; that helps with the water changing temperature as well to match the new water. Many don't realize that and don't open the bag. You could also put an bubble stone into the bag while acclimating but as I mentioned, we just throw them in and they've always been just fine! I haven't lost a cory yet when I threw them in but I did while acclimating! So there is that! Again, not everyone will agree with this method but it works for me and many others too so I'm not going to discount it haha.
> 
> ^_^


I did have the bag open, and left it like that while I took the dog out, so about a couple minutes at least, still had issues breathing and that's about when I put the goldfish in the tank. Temp wasn't too far off, but I wasn't sure what other differences in the water there might have been, but the goldie is fine and dandy this morning, eating all of their pellets. I think they were fine from the get go really, as they ate their little snack of pellets an hour after they arrived, and of course, the brine shrimp they got for dinner lol.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Name List so Far:
Braith
Kin
Mercury
Arian
Elgin
Glen
Kei
Oran
Rust

Any other suggestions or opinions are welcome ^^


----------



## lilnaugrim

Going for any specific theme in mind or just whatever pops up? I like Elgin, El for short  and Oran are my two favorites.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Going for any specific theme in mind or just whatever pops up? I like Elgin, El for short  and Oran are my two favorites.


Suggestions from friends, along with names based sort-of around color, and if I like how they sound


----------



## BettaLover1313

Even though it was not on the list, the goldfish has been dubbed "Rory" definitely not dubbed after the Doctor Who character (yes, yes it is XD). Mom didn't like the other name suggestions, and she was saying "Ari, Ori," and I just shouted Rory! I don't care if it's not a unisex name, its now my goldfish's name lol. 

Tomorrow, I will most likely start a new journal with a more accurate title to encompass everything that goes on.


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, i love it!!


----------



## ThatFishThough

S/he looks male to me. Look up Solid Gold on YouTube.


----------



## BettaLover1313

ThatFishThough said:


> S/he looks male to me. Look up Solid Gold on YouTube.


Thank you, I did watch the video, but I'm afraid I still can't quite tell ^^;


----------



## lilnaugrim

As I mentioned, you will only know sexes when they are in breeding mode. Otherwise, there is no sexual dimorphisms between goldfish other than possibly looking at the anal pores, even then it can be difficult.


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> As I mentioned, you will only know sexes when they are in breeding mode. Otherwise, there is no sexual dimorphisms between goldfish other than possibly looking at the anal pores, even then it can be difficult.


That's what I tried looking at. Which didn't help lol. Once Rory's a bit older I shall try the cold water changes (is that correct?).


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yep! Small colder water changes through the week is enough to gear most fish into spawning mode! Works great for cichlids too!


----------



## BettaLover1313

lilnaugrim said:


> Yep! Small colder water changes through the week is enough to gear most fish into spawning mode! Works great for cichlids too!


Thank you! Good to know!


----------



## BettaLover1313

What's this? A weekly update? :shock2:

Things are going okay. Not too bad, but not the greatest either. Work is still the main cause of my stress, but there is good news there: we're training someone else to do the donut/overnight shift and an ad was finally put into the paper for more employees and managers (seems like I won't be one of those managers though with how things have been going *sigh*). 

Anyway! Been working at being more active, sadly the diet went down the drain this week with how stressed I've been. I've found I'm like Po from _Kung Fu Panda_ "I eat when I'm upset, okay?" :lol: I'm still working at getting a different job, but so far, no responses. I did set up a profile on an equine job site, as I'd really love to continue working with horses, but I'd take a different job too, just so long as it's using some of the skills I've worked so hard on attaining that'd be fantastic.

I've been working with Lucky more and more now that the weather is nicer. Training has been an ongoing thing; he's getting better at "leave it" and "wait". We're still working on "heel" or "here" on walks though. The problem is me, really. I can't keep up with his fast pace. A friend recommended giving him a doggie backpack to carry, and of course, add some items to it as well, so he'll hopefully slow down. Plus, I'm sure the added exercise won't hurt him as he and I are both out of shape XD. We'll start off slow, of course, a water bottle on each side, and slowly work it up to more. It'll also be good for when/if we can go up a dog park my friend showed me over the weekend. (More on that in a minute). 

Renji is still, Renji lol. Not much to report on him really. He's enjoying the nicer weather via the open windows in the house. I know Mom and I wish we could give him something similar to what we saw on "My Cat From Hell". It's like a little box made out of wood and chicken wire that you connect to a window and then the cat has safe access to the outside without actually being outside, if that makes any sense. I'd love to do that for Renji, as I know he does miss being outside.

Betta wise, Molly and Dude are doing well. Molly's snail keeps falling off the side of the tank, and I keep having to upright it. It's a strange snail! Molly herself is doing fine. She's been a little perplexed by the new tank, and I can tell she's curious about its occupant, but otherwise, she's unfazed by it, and enjoys showing off whenever Mom and/or I am near. Dude is doing better. He's not as active as he once was, but if I'm correct about his eyesight, I wouldn't be zooming about either (fairly certain it's gotten worse). He's been eating brine shrimp, and he actively looks for his food, so I've started adding the pellets back in again (brine shrimp is easiest for him to find due to the smell of it I'm assuming). Molly likes the brine shrimp as a treat once a week for dinner. Dude's snail is a BEAST! I swear that snail never stops or sleeps, it's constantly working on Dude's tank, making me very happy!

Rory is such a cutie and, quite honestly, just what I needed to get fired up again about fish keeping. Just the way Rory moves about the tank, not quite as graceful as a betta, but by no means a total clutz, I enjoy watching Rory move about the tank (typically looking for food). I don't think Rory was getting fed enough at the store, or getting a fair share of food, as I've noticed a change in behavior from aggressive demanding of food in the first few days, to now a more "I want my food, but I know I'm getting it, I'm just reminding you" sort of thing. Plus, Rory has colored up a bit more too, much to my delight. I am a bit saddened though, as Rory does not approve of zucchini, so it seems I'm off to find a different green for Rory to eat. Suggestions are very welcome and appreciated!

Back to the weekend, I went up to Madison for the Midwest Horse Fair, alas, my camera batteries died before the event, and no place that I went with my friends had batteries >.< and unfortunately, none of the ones on my phone turned out. That aside, I had a great time with my friends, both of whom I hadn't seen for months! We were going to go two days to the horse fair, but decided on the second day to just lounge around and take Lilly, my friend's dog, to the big dog park in the area. We all discussed bringing Daisy and Lucky up next time so that we could take all three of them to the park and let them romp around. My friend (who is also the other's sister) and I also discussed taking our dogs once a week to a local dog park and switching off on who takes the expense ($5/day). We said we'd discuss it more once both our dogs had a bordetella shot (required by the same dog park). I also got to ride passenger on a motorcycle! At first, I was scared, but it was fun once I got over the whole fear of falling off. My only complaint was that it wasn't extremely comfortable towards the end. The only reason I rode along was because it was my friends' older brother. 

And now some pictures!

Grumpy Renji who was accidentally awakened from a nap









Alert Lucky!









"YAWN!"









"Do I get another worm?"









"No?"









"Well fine!"









"I'll just starve, and you'll be upset!"









"What's that look for?"









"I'm fat?! How dare you?!"









"Phooey on you!"









"Do I look fat?! I don't think so! I look amazing!"









"It's a good thing you're outside of here, otherwise...!"









Silliness aside, I'm interested in seeing if she's going to go back to being more dominantly white, as she's gotten more white coming in again over her blue/black.









Gotta admire that pretty blue

















And Molly's silly snail









Then there's my boy, Dude (pardon the lighting)









"I keep hearing this strange clicking sound"









"Is it you?"









"Why do you insist on such silliness?"









"BURP!"









*moves away* "Pardon me!"









And Dude's snail 









Rory! (I apologize if any of these are duplicates)









This is the typical picture I get of Rory XD









Getting some bluish-gray/silver color in









"This is my good side!"









Showing off some of the shiny scales









"Hello"









"I'm still not certain of you...you do bring food though..."









Finally a shot of the white-eye side.









A better shot? *GASP!*









"I think I like you. You're not too scary."









"And you feed me!"









"I think we'll get along just fine."









And of course, Rory was pooping throughout the photo shoot XD


----------



## ThatFishThough

Rory's so cute! What size tank do you have?


----------



## BettaLover1313

ThatFishThough said:


> Rory's so cute! What size tank do you have?


Thank you! 

Rory's tank is a 20 gallon. I would have preferred a 30 gallon, but I got a good deal on the tank and stand.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Tehe... I may have to look further into goldfish. If I lived in my own house, I would have a 300 G breeding tank in my basement, lol. I love Goldie's.


Gave you seen Solid Gold on YouTube?


----------



## BettaLover1313

ThatFishThough said:


> Tehe... I may have to look further into goldfish. If I lived in my own house, I would have a 300 G breeding tank in my basement, lol. I love Goldie's.
> 
> 
> Gave you seen Solid Gold on YouTube?


I've always wanted a goldfish since I was young. 

I've watched a couple videos, yes.


----------



## BettaLover1313

These past two weeks have been hectic to say the least. I have an interview in South Carolina at the end of the month (road trip)! It's a horse groom position, and I'm really excited/nervous for it. Plus, if I do accept the job, I need to figure out living arrangements that will not only accept fish, but my dog as well. Probably thinking too far ahead, but it's how I am. Also, I recently traded in my old Sunfire for a Jeep Liberty, so that's adding some stress too, as I'm back to having car payments. Happy too though, as the Jeep is wonderful and, sadly, the Sunfire was just rusting out faster than I could fix it up. 

I have seen the horses quite a bit recently. Taking pictures of yearlings for a friend of the owner's as well as going to a horse trade with the owner and some other gentlemen. Said trade turned into a two hour trail-ride while they looked at the horses they were thinking of trading. I rode Banjo, who was amazingly good. Tested me out a couple times, but otherwise, we got along great. As for the horse traded, Genuine was traded for a bay named Tonto. The owner just didn't want to fight with Genuine anymore, and didn't feel he really had the time to dedicate to his training either, while the other two gentlemen really liked him and were more than willing to put in the work to possibly turn him into a roping horse (roping horses in his bloodlines). So that was all quite fun/interesting. 

Rory likes seaweed! *does a happy dance* bought some Omega One Seaweed sheets, and he ate the little bit I put in for him on his new clip. He's been eating like a champ, and he just seems generally content. 

Both bettas are doing well too. Molly is her usual peppy self, while Dude is still laid-back. He's definitely recovered from whatever was ailing him, as he looks eagerly for his food now. His snail is also doing well while Molly's...Molly's may be okay? I'm not really sure. It keeps falling off the aquarium's sides, and last time I put it back upright, it hasn't really moved. Then again, I did see it pooping, so I have no idea how it's doing. 

Lucky enjoyed his ride today in the new Jeep, and his trip to Petsmart (even if I didn't pick up anything for him this time around besides a car seat cover). We went trail hiking this past week and he took to the trails like a champ. Even while carrying his backpack that contained two water bottles he did better on the 1.2 mile hike then I did. Thankfully, on the hills where I had to go slower, Lucky felt slight tugs and would stop to let me catch up. He also crossed the shallower parts of the river really well, just slogging through it while I hopped across the path stones (he opted out of those btw, I did try to get him to walk on them but he preferred the water). He is also a stair master unlike how he treats the basement stairs like they're monsters, Lucky flew up and down the wooden pathway ones on the trails. 

Renji is doing well too. I picked up some treats for him today at Petsmart, as I had a coupon for his birthday. I'm hoping he'll like them. He's been enjoying the additional cuddles he's been getting recently, as I've been petting/cuddling him and Lucky more recently with all of my nerves concerning the upcoming interview.

Work is well...work. Things are improving, but I'm disappointed that I wasn't even considered by the upper management for a higher position. It was a surprise to get a call from my manager saying an assistant had been picked and that she didn't have a say in the matter. I was grateful that she called me though. Just wishing I had better hours right now. They seem to be coming (or I hope so anyway). I have two days off next week, and hopefully, once I finish training the new donut person (hoping they stay) I will get better hours instead of 12a-7a OR since we've upped our production, maybe we'll get some more hours so that we can have our shifts overlapping & we can help each other out again instead of the current mentality we have going on right now. 

Before I get on a roll complaining about work, I shall stop. I do have pictures to post, but as it's my bed time, I will try and post them sometime this weekend or early next week.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I had a long post typed up last night and then it didn't post XD. So going to try and retype it. How's everyone doing btw?

~~~

~Me~
I'm doing all right. I did not get the job in South Carolina, but I wouldn't have taken it even if offered the position. The area and the job site just weren't for me. Things at work came to a head stress wise, and for my sanity, I transferred stores. I honestly was just going to quit the company all together as it's not what I came into back in high school. That being said, the store I'm at, the one I started at, is a much better environment. Less drama, atmosphere is better. Just overall, a better place to work. I will also be starting a second part-time job starting the eighth of this month at a dog kennel. I'm looking forward to working there and with the dogs and cats that are boarded there. 

Also, starting this month, I will be going back to school for my equine massage therapy certificate. I finally figured out what I want to do. Plus, it works well with my Agribusiness degree and minor in entrepreneurship. I'm really looking forward to my upcoming classes. This Saturday, a friend of a friend is taking me up to the stable to meet with the professors I'll be learning from. 

I've been making more time for myself too. Trying to get back into the groove of painting, drawing, writing, etc. Admittedly, my muses are quite dusty, but that's expected. 

~The Horses~
So last I left you all, Tonto had joined the ranks. Sadly, we learned that Tonto was not as well taken care of as we initially thought. This horse was beat up, ribs out of whack, bum shoulder, ear mites, and an ulcer. His last owners basically beat him. He'd also been doped when we saw him on the day of the trade. He was still a sweet horse though. Unfortunately, he was lame and the owner had to sell him, as he can't afford to keep a horse that can't work. We were both worried about Genuine, who we were afraid was getting the same treatment. As luck would have it, a woman bought Genuine from those people not long after and he's now in a loving home, away from those other people. 

Lenny is the newest horse, a crossbred of Quarter Horse, Mustang, and several other breeds. He's a sweet boy, but skittish, and his skittish caused him to spook at a broom sweeping out hay, and he took a fall. He's on the mend, but his shoulder is still giving him a bit of trouble. A chiropractor is coming out to double-check that he didn't do something to it. He's also seen a massage therapist several times on vet recommendation. 

Remember the friend of the owner's that I was taking pictures for? Well, the two of them are having a bit of a falling out, and, from my standpoint, it's reasonable. The friend has gotten a bit...greedy...when it comes to the horses he has. All he sees is perfection in his horses, and the color-roan. He has several yearlings for sale, and none of them are trained. Up until the owner I work for had them, they'd barely had human contact. Essentially, they were half-wild. Anyway the owner I work for has been keeping them at his place without any pay or compensation for feeding them (he's currently out of work). Recently, an argument/discussion (still not sure which) got the fillies moved out so Lenny could finally have the dirt lot (make it easier on his shoulder/less likely he'll slip). We still have two colts on the lot, and the owner wants them off his property before winter. That being said, it sounds like he might ask for one of the colts as payment. These yearlings are all well bred. They're very smart and want to learn. It's just a shame the time wasn't put into them so they'd have a better chance of being sold. Going back to the perfection thing-one of the colts is cow hocked, quite noticeably, yet he still wants a ridiculous price for him just because he's a roan. 

I'm not going to lie, I half wish I had the money for one of them, both are smart, want to have human contact, and just need someone willing to put in the time to work with them. I don't have the kind of money lying around though. The remaining colts are a big bay roan named Theodore (I've been calling him Theo for short) and a little bay roan/blue roan (he was blue roan when he came, but not he's leaning more towards bay-have to wait and see if he'll go back to blue) called Little Man. 

Bubba and Banjo are both still around and doing well. Banjo is the owner's go-to riding horse and Bubba enjoys his retirement as usual. Crystal, the blind Appaloosa is still there too, enjoying her retirement as well. 

~Lucky~
Lucky is doing very well. We passed a beginner rally course that my friend teaches with flying colors. Best of all, he finally learned how to heel, making walks more enjoyable. As you can guess from that, we've been walking more. Pokemon Go has assisted with that too lol. I don't really look at the screen unless the phone vibrates, and we definitely don't stop randomly (like in the middle of a street-no-no). I'm a bit amazed at the...silliness...that has gone on with this game. People get obsessive over it, and I don't understand why. Yes, it's cool to see Pokemon sitting on the lawn, or sidewalk, or wherever, but some have taken it to a weird level. Maybe that's just the casual gamer in me talking. *shrugs* Anyway, I've been enjoying the game, regardless, but this is Lucky's section, so back to Lucky!

My friend also gave us a wonderful toy that makes tug-of-war more enjoyable, it's basically a giant cat toy. Where you would have string is a bungee cord, and on the end is a soft dog toy. The only hazards of playing with it is the toy tends to fling itself at you quite hard. Definitely wouldn't want a different toy on the end. Lucky loves it though, and I enjoy not having my shoulders dislocated (figuratively speaking, not literally). 

~Renji~
Renji is doing well too. He's been more cuddly recently, wanting to sit in my lap, or just sit near me. It's been quite enjoyable. He also enjoys playing with the giant cat toy, though he mainly plays with the strap on the handle. Of course, I'm careful not to let him play with that when the dog is tugging, as I wouldn't want him to get hit by the flying toy, soft or not, that thing packs a punch!

~Molly~
Holy fish, I've had Molly for a year now! I'm blown away by that fact, but I wouldn't change a thing. Every day I get to see her happy, sassy little wiggle brings me great joy. She's adjusted well to the pipe ornament over her dragon one, and she and my mom have bonded too as my mom has been feeding all the fish whenever I'm working weird hours. She's become mom's favorite lol. 

~Dude~
Dude has lost, if not all of his sight. He mainly chills out in his log or on the bottom of the tank. He still eats well and all, and it's not like he stays in one spot all day, but he's much more chill now. His favorite activity now is working through his anubias roots, sometimes just burrowing into them and staying put, nestled among them.

~Rory~
Rory has GROWN! Wow! I knew Goldfish could grow fast, but boy has he grown! Sadly, I've learned the hard way that cheap filters and filter cartridges do not work with this type of fish. Too much waste produced just overwhelms it (or in my filters case, spills water everywhere :/). I'm very open to any suggestions on a filter, as right now, Rory's getting a water change every other day to keep up with the waste he's producing. With his increased growth, he's down to just his dragon ornament. I added some more anubias from Molly's tank into his, but it still looks quite bare. Poor Rory misses having a hiding spot. 

Filter though, recommendations on that are really needed/appreciated as well as good filter cartridges, those would be nice too. Any recommendations really XD.

~~~

Hope everyone is well, I will try to post some pictures eventually!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Updates! WHEE!

~Me~
I started work at the kennel, and so far so good! I'm loving it! Working with the dogs has been wonderful (no cats boarded yet), and a great stress relief. I'm getting into a routine, and I seem to have a good grasp of what is expected of me. Not a lot of office work just yet, but I'm hoping that will come soon, as I would like the hours. Right now, I'm a little worried about what my paycheck will look like come September (paid once a month at the beginning of each month). Thankfully, I am still at Casey's too, but I only work a couple days every two weeks, so the bills situation is up in the air as of right now. 

College...I'm a bit frustrated with. I remember why I DIDN'T want to go to this college originally, taking the four year institute instead. I was told by two different departments that two of my five classes were cancelled. I logged into their site today to see what had been posted for my classes so far and those supposedly cancelled classes are on there and one of them requires books, which I need to purchase. This wouldn't be so frustrating if it weren't for the voucher system that the school has for financial aid students-I'm not sure if I will be able to get the books or not, at least with that, and I don't have the money to purchase them with my own money either...going to talk with the staff there tomorrow to try and get this all figured out.

~The Horses~
Yearling colts are still there, and another addition has been added as of yesterday-a red dun Quarter Horse who I'm calling Tank for the time being. His previous owners called him Dunny, but it doesn't really seem to suit him in my opinion. He seems to be a good horse from what I've seen. The owner is wary of him due to his "hot" bloodlines, so we'll see if he stays or not. He's a bit chubby, but otherwise, healthy *knocks on wood*. 

Banjo has a cough that the owner is currently working on trying to cure. He had a vet come earlier in the week to look at both him and Bubba, who had been coughing too. Banjo isn't liking the treatment, as he'd rather not have the beet pulp that he's slowly being weaned off of right now. I actually rode him last week before he picked up his nasty cough. It was quite enjoyable, though my leg hasn't recovered much as I wasn't walking as much as I should have been. Trying to work at doing that more with Lucky so I can ride better. Banjo was a bit frustrated with me at the end of our ride as I couldn't grip very well with said leg. 

~Lucky~
Lucky has taken me working at a kennel pretty well. He actually got a bath there last week since he was quite stinky. He didn't enjoy it all that much, but he did seem to feel much better once he was out of the tub and dry. He smells nicer too . 

Not sure how he's going to react when Mom and I both start our classes. Hopefully he won't revert back to chewing. It's been kind of nice that he seems to have stopped (though we still put things away just to be on the safe side). 

~Renji~
Renji is doing well. He's going to the vet soon to get a couple shots that he needs as well as getting his nails trimmed. They've gotten quite long, and neither Mom or I are very good at cutting them. 

~Molly~
Looking at my last post, not sure if I'm correct on the year anniversary...pretty sure it's actually two years, but I will have to look back in this journal and check. I'd like to do a post dedicated to her, as she is one special betta and deserves recognition for her resilience in all of the ups and downs we've had. 

She's doing well though, I hope no one panics on that! There was a set back when I was absent from here due to my own negligence, but she's bouncing back in her typical Molly fashion. Of course, she's very forgiving too. Mom still likes doting on her too when I'm away. 

~Dude~
Dude is Dude lol. He's another resilient little betta with his disability, but I love him all the more for his willingness to deal with water changes, me scrubbing algae off his tank and whatever else I might have to do. He's such a little trooper! He scares me sometimes though when I see him resting on the bottom of the tank. I'm half-afraid that he's dead and then he'll move and turn in my general direction as if to say "What are you worried about, silly!" His appetite is still good and all, it's just a worry in the back of my mind. 

~Rory~
Filter troubles seem to be over. I bought a Fluval that does 150 gph, I pray that's enough. I remember Lil mentioned what a goldfish needed, but I haven't had the chance to look back in here and check. I will say that this filter is 10X the better of the TopFin. Hands down. It has a level! A LEVEL! Less worry about water coming out! Whoo! Also, the filter media seems to be of a higher quality. I regret not buying this earlier, I really do. Would have saved money in the long run instead of buying that other piece of junk (said junk went in the garbage). 

Rory is much happier now that his water is clearer. It's nice to see him looking happier. Of course he'll still get water changes done, but now it's not every other day. I was honestly afraid that I would have to try and sell him back to the pet shop I bought him from as I knew I wouldn't be able to keep up with the maintenance of his tank once my classes started. I'm relieved that I was able to buy the Fluval.

~~~
Again, hope everyone is well. Can't say when I'll post pictures, but they will come eventually!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hah, you actually got the GPH correct in your post. 10x per goldfish ;-) so for one, it's 100, so you're doing super well with 150! It also helps create more aeration as well which is also super important to keep the water well oxygenated! I'm glad you like the Fluval! Yeah, TopFin is....junk. I used them before but only because it came with the kit of the 5.5 gal that I had, hated the stupid filter. It lasted exactly one year before completely shutting down on me. Media was junk but I found out quick I could substitute my own sponges!

If possible, keep water changes up at least once a week around 70-90% though. SolidGold on youtube recommends that. My friend does two 50% in a week and even still her goldies have issues from the water. So I definitely recommend keeping the percentage high, even if it's a few different trips. Just remember that two 50% don't equal 100% if you fill between. If you want 100% then you'd have to take it all out at once (several bucket trips I assume) but not fill between. If you take out 50% and fill, then the old water is cut in half to 25%. Take out another 50% and it's cut again until it's simply halved and halved. It's hard to explain but if you were to have salt in the water let's say, if you wanted to get rid of it totally, you'd have to do a 100%. Kind of irrelevant I suppose, but I thought it worth mentioning.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Been a couple months since I posted here, and I feel that this will be the last post for this journal, as I'd like a fresh start. I know I'd said back then that I'd keep posting on this one, but with the new year, I'd like a fresh start. (I will post the new journal link here so those who want can still follow my fish keeping/pet keeping adventures).

Fish are doing okay. I've been a terrible owner, I'm not even going to gloss over it. My two jobs and school have drained me both physically and mentally, and I've been depressed. I'm not going to gloss over it. I have been depressed. Not as bad as when I purchased Merlin, but very close. Unfortunately, my pets have suffered a bit with me (mainly my poor fish). It's seeing them that has given me motivation and hope though, which is why I want a fresh start in a new journal. I don't want to look back on the negativity, I want to move forward. That being said, there are still some negatives to post.

Dude has popeye, and I will be starting epsom salt and AQ salt treatment for him when I come back from work tonight (along with giving him a water change. I know that my poor habits recently in doing water changes is the cause, and it breaks my heart that I let this happen. Molly and Rory are both doing well, and Rory, due to his previous tank springing a leak (and then me breaking his filter accidentally when I dropped it) now lives in a 20 gallon long, and he still has a Fluval filter (which I still love). 

Lucky has had less walks recently, though he had his first in a long time (okay, it was more of a jog/run due to how cold it was as I did not have on the proper jacket lol. Still was nice though. One of my goals for the end of the year is for him to have his Canine Good Citizenship. I'd also like to find a sport he likes to do be it lure coursing, agility, pulling, whatever he well and truly likes, but that's a wishful thinking one, not a set goal. 

Renji is doing well. He's been keeping me company in the early mornings before work while the dog lays in my bed complaining that I left it lol. He's also been a loving presence whenever I'm down. 

So yeah, goal for being on this site is to post at least once a week again, and to hopefully share pictures once again too. I miss talking to people on here and gaining more and more insight into the fish keeping hobby. I will have a new journal up and posted sometime this week, if not tonight, and will keep everyone updated on Dude's recovery. 

I hope everyone has a Happy New Year!


----------



## BettaLover1313

This wil be the last post in this journal: here is the link to the new one


----------

